# knitting tea party 6 february '15



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 6 February 15

Today is Wednesday  happy hump day. Have any of you seen the advertisement with the camel trying to get people in an office to say hump day. Cant remember what they were advertising. I thought it was pretty cute.

Its snowing outside again  snowed earlier today while I was having breakfast with Heidi. We are to get two or three new inches of snow today  which will go well with the two inches we got last night. This has been an easier winter than last year  last year we had record setting amounts of snow.

The city streets are terrible  I wonder what they are doing  snow covered  cannot see the lane lines  very slippery  you would think they could have them plowed by now. Of course the country roads are no different. I wanted to go down to the fifth stitch this week and knit with Ellen  think I will wait for a few days.

The following recipes are what I have left from the burger recipes I gave you last week. Some of the sound pretty good  but not good enough for me to give up a big mac every so often. Lol

Vegan Lentil Patty Topped With Coconut Lime Cream

Serves 4-6

Ingredients

1 cup Le Puy French dried lentils (or another lentil brand)
3/4 cups coconut cream (From the top of coconut milk (see note))
1/2 juice lime
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon dried ginger spice
pinch cayenne pepper
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon spice
1/2 shallot, minced
2 tablespoons olive oil
dash fresh cilantro leaves
freshly ground pepper (to taste)

Note:  Coconut Cream: This is the top part of a can of coconut milk that is not liquid and contains little or no water. On the coconut milk that I buy, almost the whole top part of the can is this thick coconut cream. This is the part you need to use in the recipe. Do not shake up the can to homogenize the milk before cooking. Also, these patties are delicate. Take care during the final cooking process when turning over the patties.

Directions 
In a cooking pot, heat up a large quantity of water until boiling.

Wash the lentils well and when the water is boiling, add the lentils to the pot.

Midway through cooking (about 10 minutes) add a 1/2 teaspoon of salt to the lentils.

Allow the lentils to finish cooking, around 20-25 minutes. Note: Le Puy lentils cook faster than other lentil brands. 
When lentils are cooked, drain the water and return the lentils to the pot. Using a hand-held mixer, blend the lentils to a puree, and allow them to cool slightly. (You can also blend the cooked lentils in a food processor or blender).	
Place pureed lentils in a separate mixing bowl and add 1/4 cup of coconut cream, minced shallots, ginger, cinnamon and freshly ground pepper.

Mix the lentils and other ingredients well and form into about 6-7 patties.

Prepare the coconut lime sauce: Mix a 1/2 cup of coconut cream to the juice of half a lime. Set coconut cream sauce aside. Wash cilantro leaves to add as a final garnish to lentil patties.

Heat olive oil in a saute pan on the stove, and when oil is hot (but not smoking), add the patties to cook.

Cook patties for approximately five minutes on each side. Remove from pan, add coconut lime cream, top with a few cilantro leaves and serve immediately.	
www.brightonyourhealth.com/vegan-lentil-patty-topped-coconut-lime-cream

Carrot-zucchini patties with hummus and Greek sprout salad

Inspired by Lisa is Cooking

Serves 4

1 cup chickpea flour
1 cup grated carrot
1/2 cup grated zucchini
1/2 cup finely diced onion
1/4 cup cornmeal
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground coriander
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1 tablespoon chopped cilantro
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 egg, lightly beaten
2 tablespoons water
1 tablespoon vegetable oil for frying
1/4 cup hummus for topping

Greek sprout salad

1 cup alfalfa sprouts
1 teaspoon olive oil
1/2 teaspoon lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon toasted sesame seeds
2 Kalamata olives, minced
1 tablespoon crumbled feta

Directions

Mix all patty ingredients (except oil and hummus) together in a large bowl. The mixture will be slightly sloppy, but you should still be able to form small, wet patties with them. Form 2-inch patties with all the batter. Heat the oil in a medium skillet over medium-high heat. Lightly fry the patties for 2-3 minutes per side, then move to a plate lined with a paper towel to train any excess oil. The patties will be creamy inside.

Measure all the sprout salad ingredients in a small bowl and toss with your hands to combine.

Top the patties with hummus (about 1 1/2 teaspoons per layer) and stack as desired. I recommend stacking 2-3 high when serving as an entree or 1 high for more casual appetizers. Top the patty stacks with a generous pinch of the sprout salad. Alternatively, make the patties 4 inches in diameter and serve atop whole wheat buns with hummus and sprouts. Best when served warm.

http://tasteandseekitchen.blogspot.com/2014/03/carrot-zucchini-patties-with-hummus-and.html

Healthy Tuna Patties with Greek Yogurt Coleslaw  
March 22, 2014Healthy Hostess Carlene Thomas

Makes 6 small patties

Ingredients

Tuna Cakes
2, 6-ounce cans tuna, drained (Wild Planet Foods is my favorite)
2 teaspoons Dijon mustard
1/2 cup bread crumbs (panko, Italian, real bread)
1 teaspoon lemon zest
1 Tbsp lemon juice
1 Tbsp water 
2 Tbsp chopped fresh parsley
2 Tbsp finely chopped white onion 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
A couple squirts of sriracha (or favorite hot sauce)
1 raw egg
2 Tbsp olive oil
1/2 teaspoon butter (key to the browning)

Coleslaw

1 carrot, julienne peeled
1/4 small cabbage, slivered
1 teaspoon celery seed
dash salt and pepper
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1/4 cup mayo
1/4 cup 0% greek yogurt

Directions

Drain the liquid from the tuna cans.

In a medium bowl, mix together everything except the butter and oil.

Divide the mixture into 6 parts.

With each part, form into a ball and then flatten into a patty.

Place onto a wax paper lined tray and chill for an hour. This keeps them together when cooking.

Heat the olive oil and a little butter (for taste & browning) in a cast iron or stick-free skillet on medium high.

Gently place the patties in the pan, and cook until nicely browned, 3-4 minutes on each side.

To make the coleslaw, julienne peel a carrot (I use this peeler. and shred the cabbage.

Mix other ingredients in a bowl and toss vegetables in the dressing. Chill.

http://healthfullyeverafter.co/blog/2014/3/11/healthy-tuna-patties-with-greek-yogurt-coleslaw

Lemon and Scallion Vegan Patties with Spicy Ginger Dressing

Ingredients:

1 c cooked lentils
1 c cooked quinoa
2 Tbsp tahini
2 Tbsp chia seeds + 6 Tbsp water
1 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp cumin
1/3 c spring onions, diced
1/3 c fresh parsley, chopped
Juice of 1/2 lemon
dash of salt & pepper

Directions:

In a small bowl, combine chia seeds and water, stirring every few minutes until gelled (about 5-10 minutes). In a mixing bowl, combine all ingredients and fold until evenly mixed with a spatula. In a pan, heat 1 Tbsp olive oil on high. Form 6 patties  batter will be sticky and packable  and place in oil. Fry on each side for 5 minutes, or until browned. Flip carefully! Serve over spinach and watercress, and add slices of avocado

Ginger dressing:

Ingredients:
2 Tbsp soy sauce
1 Tbsp tahini
1″ fresh grated ginger, or 1/2 tsp powdered ginger
1/4 tsp red pepper flakes or powder
1/2 tsp garlic powder
Juice of 1/2 lemon
1/4 c olive oil

Directions:

Whisk together all ingredients except oil. When blended, add oil while whisking to incorporate.

http://whyfoodworks.com/2014/03/22/reciperedux-vegan-lemon-scallion-patties-with-spicy-ginger-dressing/

Middle Eastern Meatless Mini-Burgers with Lemon Herb Aioli

Red potatoes and garbanzo beans (AKA chickpeas) serve as the base ingredients of these Middle Eastern Meatless Mini-burgers. Garlic, parsley and paprika pump up these patties with fresh flavors, and the roasted red pepper and radish chips add color and crunch.

But the ingredient that really makes these veggie burgers stand out is the lemon herb aioli from Stonewall Kitchen. I bought a jar on a whim while shopping at Cornucopia, a local kitchen shop here in the Lou. This condiment is a total splurge both in terms of nutrition and price, but I think worth it, because a little goes a long way. If you don't want to track down your own jar of lemon herb aioli, but you still want to try making these Middle Eastern Meatless Mini-burgers, you can try adding about 2 tsp. lemon juice to about 2 Tbsp. light mayonnaise as a sub for the aioli.

Middle Eastern Meatless Mini-Burgers (recipe adapted from Cooking Light, Nov. '09)

Ingredients

1/2 pound small red potatoes, halved 
3 Tbsp. olive oil 
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 (15 oz) can chick peas (garbanzo beans) drained and rinsed well 
1 Tbsp. fresh parsley, chopped 
1/2 tsp. each: smoked paprika, salt and pepper 
1 egg, lightly beaten (we used Good Earth Egg Company, Bonne Terre, MO) 
2 Tbsp. lemon herb aioli (we used Stonewall Kitchen) 
1/2 cup thinly sliced radishes 
2 halves roasted red peppers
6 whole wheat slider buns

Cooking Directions

Place potatoes in a saucepan with enough water to cover potatoes. Bring to boil, cook about 20 minutes until tender. Drain water and allow to cool.

Place potatoes in a medium bowl; add 1 Tbsp. oil, garlic, chickpeas, parsley, paprika, salt, pepper; coarsely mash until all ingredients well blended but still chunky. Add in beaten egg.

With hands, divide mixture into 6 equal portions and form into small (about 3-inch) patties.

Heat 2 Tbsp. oil in skillet over medium heat; add formed patties to pan and cook about 4 minutes on each side until golden brown.

Spread each slider bun with 1 tsp. lemon herb aioli, top with chickpea patty, radish slices and roasted red pepper.

http://www.eatinglocalinthelou.com/2014/02/middle-eastern-meatless-mini-burgers.html

quinoa and chickpea patties

WHAT'S NEEDED

2-3 Tablespoons grapeseed oil or extra virgin olive oil
1 shallot, minced (can substitute with white onion)
1.5 cups (1 can) cooked garbanzo beans
1/2 cup almond flour or bread crumbs
1 cup cooked quinoa (1/2 cup dry)
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1/2 cup carrots (about 1 medium sized), grated
1/4 cup fresh parsley, finely chopped
2 eggs, beaten
1 Tablespoon red wine vinegar
1/4 teaspoon kosher or sea salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly cracked black pepper

HOW TO MAKE IT

Place 1 teaspoon oil in a small saute pan over medium heat. Sautee the shallots until softened and sweetened, about 5 minutes, stirring occasionally. Remove from heat.

In a large mixing bowl, mash the beans with the back of a fork. Add the cooked shallots and remaining ingredients and use a spoon to combine well.

Gently form into patties about 1/2-inch thick and 3 inches across. In a heavy skillet (do NOT use a non-stick pan), heat remaining olive oil over medium-high heat. Cook patties until golden brown and crisp, about 3 minutes per side, reducing heat if they're browning too quickly.

SERVING SUGGESTION: Top two patties with a poached egg, and sprinkle with cracked pepper and scallions to serve. Also great topped with tomato salsa or spinach pesto!

www.itsyummi.com/quinoa-chickpea-patties

Falafel with Lemon-Mint Raita

SERVES: 2-3 SERVINGS

Falafel:

1 (15-ounce) can garbanzo beans, rinsed and drained
3 cloves garlic
2 tablespoons parsley
2 tablespoons cilantro
2 tablespoons mint
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon cumin
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper
3 tablespoons kumquat's gluten-free all-purpose flour or other gluten-free all-purpose flour
Olive oil

Raita:

½ cup full-fat Greek yogurt
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 tablespoon chopped mint
1 clove garlic, minced
¼ teaspoon salt

INSTRUCTIONS

To make Falafel:

Combine all ingredients but olive oil in the container of a food processor. Pulse until mixture resembles coarse meal. Do not process until mixture forms a paste. Allow mixture to remain slightly chunky.

Form patties with about ⅓ cup mixture each. Heat enough oil to cover a large skillet (about ⅓ cup). When oil is hot, add patties and cook 3-4 minutes on each side or until browned.

To make Raita:

Combine all ingredients. Serve with Falafel.

http://kumquatblog.com/2014/03/falafel-with-lemon-mint-raita.html

CHEESEY TUNA CORN CAKE STACKERS  by Katie Heddleston

Ingredients

8 ounces of tuna (this is 2- 5oz cans of tuna drained)
1 egg
1/3 cup diced veggies or just 1/3 cup diced onion
1/3 cup grated parmesan cheese
2/3 cup corn
pepper and garlic salt to taste
oil for your skillet
cheddar cheese for laying

Directions

Combine all ingredients (except oil and cheddar cheese). Make sure your tuna is drained well before combining.

Using a small skillet, drizzle some oil into the pan and heat to medium.

Form tuna patties one by one as you place them in the skillet. You do not want to prepare the patties ahead of time so they dont break.

Cook patties approximately 4 minutes on each side. I used a fork to help slide the patties on the spatula before flipping  it helped them stay together nicely.

Place patties on a plate covered with a paper towel to allow oil to dip out. I also blotted the tops of the patties with a paper towel to rid the patties of excess oil.

Make yourself a stack! I thought 3 patties was an appropriate serving, so I layered my three patties with a thin slice of cheddar cheese in-between and on top! Its like a tuna cake tuna melt!

Enjoy!

http://www.katieheddleston.com/2014/03/22/cheesey-tuna-corn-cake-stackers/

Spring Green Fennel Millet Cakes By Rebecca

Ingredients:

1 cup cooked millet
1 cup cooked small white beans
3/4 cup shredded carrots (about 1 large) 
A handful of baby spinach leaves
1/3 cup raw almonds, chopped and toasted
1 cup diced fennel bulb
1/2 cup golden raisins
2 eggs
salt and pepper, to taste

Directions:

Prepare millet and white beans. Shred carrots and chop and toast almonds.

In a food processor, measure in millet, beans, carrots, and spinach. Process until the beans are no longer whole, but make sure the mixture is not entirely smooth.

Pour out the millet-bean mixture into a medium bowl, and then incorporate the remaining ingredients. Salt and pepper to taste prior to adding the eggs. The mix should be fairly wet.

Put the mixture into the refridgerator and chill for about 30 minutes.

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F. Lay parchment paper onto a baking stone or pan. Using a round cooking cutter (about 3 inches in diameter) for structure, scoop the mixture into 8 cakes directly onto the baking stone.

Bake for 15-20 minutes and then using a spatula, turn the cakes. Bake for 5 minutes more.

Remove from the oven and cool before eating.

https://eggplantandolive.wordpress.com/2014/03/21/spring-green-fennel-millet-cakes/

Chicken Patty Melt 
Posted on March 22, 2014 by Cindy Kerschner

Ingredients
½ pound ground chicken
¼ cup breadcrumbs
1 teaspoon garlic powder
½ teaspoon ground cumin
¼ teaspoon ground cayenne pepper
Salt-to taste
¼ cup thinly slices onions
¼ cup sliced mushrooms
1 teaspoon olive oil
4 teaspoons butter, divided
cooking spray
4 slices low-fat Swiss
4 slices rye bread

Instructions

Mix together chicken, spices and bread crumbs and form into patties. Spray a skillet with cooking spray and fry burgers until thoroughly cooked. Drain on a paper towel if necessary.

Fry mushrooms in olive oil and 1 teaspoon butter until golden brown.

Fry onions in remaining butter until soft and caramelize.

In a large skillet sprayed with cooking spray place 1 slice bread, 1 slice Swiss, burger, onions and mushrooms. Top with another slice of cheese and bread.

Cook until bread browns and cheese is melted.

http://www.cindysrecipesandwritings.com/chicken-patty-melt-reciperedux/

Its snowing again  this is the third time it has started today  it lays on the snow but melts when it hits bare pavement. Its right around the freezing mark  22° with the wind chill. Big flakes  if it starts to lay it is going to add up fairly quickly. The children were so disappointed that they did not have at least a delay this morning.

The oxygen man has been here to fill my liquid tanks  I have three of them. They are what I fill my portables from. He got the portable on all three of them  I could only get it on one  so hopefully  what was wrong with it got fixed. I can get about eight hours out of my portable.

Hickory has been loving the snow  she dives into the snow drift that crosses her yard  she lays on her back and scratches herself on the snow  and she makes snow angels  much fun watching her in the snow, the cats are not thrilled with the snow  their tummy drags in the snow when they get out in it  they kind of hop their way to the barn. Sophie and tip kitty I have to put out twice since they wont use the litter box. I am sure they dont appreciate it a whole lot.

Ive been kind of lax in the dessert category so thought I would give you some interesting dessert recipes I have found. The first couple are paleo recipes.

Coconut Whipped Cream

Please note that this dairy-free whipped cream recipe calls for full-fat canned coconut milk. The fat is what makes the recipe creamy and luscious; light coconut milk wont work and results in a watery mess.

There is a fairly big discrepancy between different brands of coconut milk. I have found that the Native Forest brand is the most reliable when it comes to a rich and thick cream, which is the most important component of this recipe. I have tried using other brands of organic coconut milk and have had not had success in getting the cream to separate from the coconut water. When the cream doesnt rise to the top of the can, its not possible to make this recipe, so be mindful of the brand you choose.

I dont think this recipe will turn out with homemade coconut milk, but if you try that and it works, please leave a comment and let us know!

Ingredients:

1 (13-ounce) can coconut milk 
1 tablespoon honey 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
5 drops vanilla stevia 
pinch of celtic sea salt

Directions:

Place the can of coconut milk in the refrigerator at least 24 hours before making the whipped cream, so it is well chilled

Chill a metal bowl in the freezer for 15 minutes

Take the coconut milk out of the refrigerator and remove the lid

Gently scoop out the coconut fat, placing it in the chilled bowl

Pour the remaining liquid into a glass jar and store in the refrigerator, saving it for another use

Using a hand blender , whip the coconut milk fat until light and fluffy, about 1 minute

Whip in the honey, vanilla extract, stevia, and salt

Use right away or store in a glass jar in the refrigerator for up to 24 hours

Makes 1 cup

http://elanaspantry.com/coconut-whipped-cream/

Healthy Paleo Gluten Free Fudge NICOLE HUNN

Heres how its done: super nutritious and naturally sweet dates + good-quality unsweetened chocolate (I used Scharffen Berger dark) + virgin coconut oil + Dutch-processed cocoa powder (I used Rodelle brand) + some cream. Blend, chill, roll out and press into shape, chill again, then slice. Thats it.

Its solid at room temperature (thank you, unsweetened chocolate!), and needs no honey, no added sugar, no stevia, no nothin. I brought this fudge, along with homemade marshmallow gluten free rice krispie treats, to an impromptu Memorial Day neighborhood get-together yesterday, and the fudge got the most ooooohs and aaaaahhhhhhhs. Heres how to make your very own:

Yield: 16 pieces

Ingredients

6 ounces unsweetened chocolate, chopped
6 tablespoons (3 ounces) virgin coconut oil
1 pound medjool or deglet noor dates*, pitted
1/2 cup (4 fluid ounces) cream or milk (not nonfat)
2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
1/2 cup (40 g) Dutch-processed cocoa powder
*Medjool dates are sweeter and a bit more moist, but can be harder to find (I usually find them at my local Trader Joes). Deglet noor dates are a bit drier and less sweet, but they are plenty sweet for this recipe.

Directions

Place the chopped chocolate and coconut oil in a medium-sized bowl, and place the bowl over a small saucepan with about 1 cup of water that is simmering over medium-high heat. Allow the chocolate and coconut oil to sit above the simmering water, stirring occasionally, until the chocolate and oil are melted and smooth. Remove the bowl from the heat and set it aside to cool briefly.

In a large bowl, place the dates and cover with hot tap water. Allow to sit for 10 minutes, then drain the water and squeeze the dates to rid them of excess water. Place the dates in the bowl of a food processor fitted with the steel blade. Add the cream and the slightly cooled melted chocolate and coconut oil, and process until the dates are smooth (about 4 minutes). You may have to stop the food processor occasionally to scrape the mixture off the lid of the food processor and back into the bowl. Add the vanilla, and the cocoa powder, and pulse until the cocoa powder is absorbed and the mixture is thick and shiny (1 to 2 minutes).

Scrape the fudge into a medium-sized bowl, and place it in the refrigerator to chill for about 5 minutes. This will make the fudge easier to shape. Place the chilled fudge between two sheets of unbleached parchment paper and roll out into an 8-inch by 8-inch square, press the edges to square them. Place the fudge, still between the sheets of parchment paper, into the refrigerator to chill until firm (about 30 minutes). Slice the chilled fudge into 16 squares. Store any leftover fudge in an airtight container in the refrigerator.

P.S. For more fabulous shoestring recipes, please pick up a copy of Gluten-Free on a Shoestring Quick & Easy! With your support, the blog will keep going and going and going!

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/external/Healthy-Paleo-Gluten-Free-Fudge-760668

Paleo Pie Crust

Ingredients:

2 cups blanched almond flour
¼ teaspoon celtic sea salt 
2 tablespoons coconut oil 
1 egg

Directions:

Place flour and salt in food processor and pulse briefly

Add coconut oil and egg and pulse until mixture forms a ball

Press dough into a 9-inch pie dish

Bake at 350° for 8-12 minutes

Makes 1 pie crust

If you wish to use this almond flour pie crust for a pie that requires baking, simply do not pre-bake it. Load it up with your filling and bake according to the recipe of your choice, or until your pie is all the way cooked through. What do you think youll put in this Paleo Pie Crust? Fruit filling, cream filling, quiche or something else altogether?

http://elanaspantry.com/paleo-pie-crust/

Almond Flour Pie Crust

Our classic pie crust is a must-have recipe for anyone who loves to bake. We use this crust for all our pie-making adventures. The flavor is versatile enough for fresh fruit pies, pudding pies, pumpkin pies, or even cheesecake.

Yield: 9-inch round pie crust

Ingredients

2 1/2 cup 2.5 cup 2.5 cup Almond Meal/Flour
1/2 tsp 1/2 tsp 1/2 tsp Salt
1/2 tsp 1/2 tsp 1/2 tsp Baking Soda
1/2 cup 1/2 cup 1/2 cup Organic [*Spectrum Brand, sustainably sourced] Palm Oil Shortening
2 Tbsp 2 Tbsp 2 Tbsp Grade B Maple Syrup
1 tsp 1 tsp 1 tsp Pure Vanilla Extract

Process

Preheat oven to 325°F.

In a medium sized bowl, combine dry ingredients.

In a small bowl, combine wet ingredients (make sure to melt the palm shortening before mixing it into the batter, about 40 seconds in the microwave does the trick).

Stir wet ingredients into dry.

Pat the dough into a 9-inch glass pie dish, and bake for 1015 minutes, or until golden.

Remove from oven to cool.

Notes: Shaping the pie crust takes a little finesse. It takes about 10 minutes to smooth out the perfect pie crust; you want to create an even, thin layer. We will often use freshly ground pecans in place of almond for our pies. The warm flavor of a pecan pie crust is the perfect complement to a pumpkin pie. For this, substitute pecan meal for almond meal in equal amounts.

I KID YOU NOT! Calories: 2549 - Total Fat: 233g - Total Carbohydrate: 71g - Protein: 54g

http://www.primalpalate.com/paleo-recipe/almond-flour-pie-crust/

Paleo Vegan Pie Crust

This flaky vegan piecrust will become your favorite! So crispy and delicious, you wont believe how quick it is to make. It is also a Paleo pie crust, gluten-free, grain-free, and low-carb. You can roll it out with a rolling pin, or press it into the pan with your fingers. This is a perfect crust for Paleo Apple Pie and Paleo Pumpkin Pie. Its so flaky and crisp, no one guesses it is completely grain free. Instead of eggs, chia seedsl helps to bind the dough. I like white chia seeds, as black will make your dough quite dark. Youll need a food processor to grind the coconut. Makes 1 9-inch pie shell. For a double crust or lattice, double the recipe. Find more Paleo Desserts at my website PaleoDesserts.com!

Ingredients:

1/3 cup ground white chia seeds 
1/3 cup filtered water 
3 tablespoons Just Like Sugar Table Top natural chicory root sweetener, or 1/2 teaspoon PureLo Lo Han Sweetener by Swanson, or 2 tablespoons raw honey, or your favorite sweetener. 
1/2 teaspoon sea salt 
1/3 cup arrowroot powder 
2 1/2 cups shredded unsweetened coconut 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
Instructions
Directions:

Stir chia seeds into the water and allow to soak for 10 minutes.

In a food processor add sweetener, salt, arrowroot, and mix well.

Add shredded coconut and spin until very fine. Stop it and clean the sides several times to be sure it grinds very fine.

Add vanilla and soaked chia seeds to food processor and mix again until it becomes a soft, uniform dough.

Place the dough a board between two pieces of parchment paper.

Dust the surface with arrowroot powder to keep from sticking.

Use a rolling pin to roll it to 13  14 inches round, depending upon the size of your pan.

Remove the top layer of parchment paper, and use the bottom layer of paper to flip dough gently over onto pie pan. Repair any rips.

Flute the edges with your fingers. Prick the bottom of the pie with a fork in a few places. Pre-bake crust for 20 minutes at 300 degrees.

Cool the pie crust, add filling and bake pie.

http://janeshealthykitchen.com/paleo-vegan-pie-crust/

A Paleo Pie Crust  
(for Pot Pie or Fruit Pie) by Miranda Demarest

This can be used for either a grain-free pot pie (like this chicken pot pie) or a fruit pie (such as apple). The recipe makes enough crust for a two crust 9 inch pie or a large (9x13) single top crust for a pot pie. 
Ingredients:

10 oz almond flour
3 oz tapioca flour
3 oz arrowroot powder
2 tsp psyillium husks (if you can't find pysillium husks, you can substitute 1 tsp guar or xanthum gum)
1 tsp salt
10 Tbsp lard, cold (you could use butter, but you would be missing out on the most tender crust possible!)
1 large egg
4-6 Tbsp cold water

Directions:

Measure and mix flours, salt and psyillium in a large bowl.

Add lard to bowl and cut it into the flour with a pastry cutter until the pieces of lard are no bigger than a pea. The colder the lard, the better.

Mix egg and 4 Tbsp water in a small bowl to break up the egg.

Pour egg and water mixture over flour and fat and mix until the dough comes together in one lump. Add more water if needed to achieve a uniform ball of dough. Wrap and put in the fridge for at least an hour.

When you are ready to make your pie, roll out the crust between two sheets of parchment paper as this avoids the need to use more flour to prevent it from sticking. You can use one of the sheets to help you move the crust into the pan or on top of the pie filling.

For a single top crust on a pot pie type filling which is already cooked through, bake until the crust is lightly browned, about 25 minutes at 375 degrees. In a two crust fruit pie like apple or blueberry, the filling usually needs longer to cook, so cover the crust with foil and reduce the oven temp to 350 degrees. Take off the foil for the last 10 minutes or so to brown the crust. It won't get really dark, so don't overcook.

Use the crust with your favorite pie and enjoy!

www.sustainablebabysteps.com/paleo-pie-crust.html#sthash.pSVt7dvJ.dpuf

Chocolate Pecan Pie  GF

Ingredients:

1 9″ unbaked Paleo Pie Crust
3 large eggs
1 cup coconut sugar 
2 tablespoons coconut oil , melted
1 ½ cups chocolate chunks
2 cups whole pecans

Directions:

In a food processor , combine eggs, coconut sugar, and coconut oil

Stir in pecans and chocolate chips by hand

Transfer filling into unbaked crust

Bake at 350° for 40-50 minutes, or until set

Cool completely before slicing, and serve

Makes 8 slices

http://elanaspantry.com/chocolate-pecan-pie/

Have I mentioned that I love soup. I am sure I have  I could eat soup every day year around. It just seems to hit the spot and is right up there in the comfort food category. One really does not need a recipe for soup  this past week several of you made my kind of soup  whatever was left over in the fridge. Sounds so good right now. But I have a few recipes for you  and least they will give you some ideas .

Heidi just went out to go get the children at school  she slid right into the snow bank in front of the car and was stuck  she needed someone to push and help her rock the car  unfortunately I was the only one at home. Alex  with protest  said he would pick them up and bring them home. He is such a horses patoote  he expects everyone to bow to his needs but heaven forbid that he would gladly do anything for the family.

Fall Soups for Fibromyalgia
Consider Soups for Fibromyalgia Nutrition

Many studies on eating soup are very positive, showing that levels of carotenoids, vitamins and minerals are increased when soup is consumed daily. The amount of soup served in these studies is small  one cup or less, yet the benefits are great. When you have fibromyalgia, there are some important considerations to remember when choosing your soup, or making it from scratch.

Not Too Much Salt

You dont need a lot of salt. Excess salt and sodium in the diet can lead to high blood pressure in those who are salt-sensitive. This isnt meant to say avoid all salt; your adrenals need salt to survive and very little is not good either. It just means watch the salt  especially in canned soups. If youre adding salt to the soup, dont add a lot. One teaspoon of salt can provide 3 to 5 grams sodium.

Even if you like salty foods, you dont need a lot of salt or sodium in soups. In one French study, volunteers ate chicken noodle soups every week for five weeks. The soup label was removed so they wouldnt know how much sodium they were consuming. The volunteers liked the soups equally well that were reduced in salt content by 22 and 33%.

Plenty of Herbs

Flavor your soup with herbs. There are so many herbs you could use that contain hundreds of positive medicinal actions in the body. For example, why not add curcumin to your soup for an exotic flavor? The curcumin is loaded with anti-inflammatory actions that you need when you have fibromyalgia. Or you could add onions and garlic, which will provide a boost for your immune system; its bad enough to suffer from a fibromyalgia attack without being sick from cold or flu on top of it. But dont stop there with these herbs; add oregano, rosemary, thyme, savory, dill, and whatever else you have in your kitchen. Really, how often are you using these herbs? When was the last time you purchased any of them? They need to be consumed, not just sit on your shelves and look pretty.

Colorful Vegetables

Carotenoids are the substances in fruits and vegetables that give them their red, orange, and green colors. Carrots and tomatoes as well as leafy greens are full of carotenoids, and these substances have been found to increase your cognitive function (memory, thinking ability) even up to 13 years later. Pretty amazing, huh? Start adding generous portions of these vegetables in your soups. Even doctoring up canned soups is a good way to get your daily veggie intake, so go for it and add one cup spinach leaves to the next soup you are eating. It will help when you get brain fog. You may also want to consider mung bean soup. This soup is loaded with phytochemicals that assist in reducing free radical numbers in the body

Avoid BPA

Stay away from soups that are high in bisphenol-A. Unfortunately, BPA content is not listed on a food labels, so youll have to investigate this further and find out which canned foods are high in the chemical. BPA disrupts your hormone levels and your body doesnt need any more disruption. Stay away from tuna  dont ever add it to your soups, as tuna is not only one of the highest sources of BPA, but is also high in mercury. Also very high in mercury is shark fin soup, which should also be avoided.

If you prefer to make your own soup, heres a recipe to get you started.

Anti-Inflammatory Pumpkin Soup

Pumpkin is one of the most anti-inflammatory vegetables you can find; thus, it is one of the most important vegetables you can eat during the fall and winter. Pumpkin is loaded with carotenoids, even more so than carrots. 

Ingredients:

1 medium-sized pumpkin, cut into bite-sized chunks after seeds and outer skin is removed
1 bunch celery, sliced
2 red sweet onions, sliced
4 cloves garlic, sliced
2 tablespoons olive oil
3 apples, cored and diced
2 pear, cored and diced
1 bunch watercress, sliced
1 bunch parsley, sliced
1 inch fresh ginger, diced
1⁄2 teaspoon basil
1⁄2 teaspoon oregano
1⁄2 teaspoon savory
1 pound fresh spinach leaves, washed
2-1/2 quarts water
Salt and pepper (to taste)

Directions:

In a saute pan, saute the onions, celery and garlic in the olive oil.

Slice the pumpkin into chunks. Add to soup pot.

Add sauteed vegetables, apples, pears, watercress, parsley, ginger, spinach, basil, oregano, and savory to the soup pot.

Next add water to cover all vegetables. Salt and pepper to your taste.

Cover soup pot with lid. Simmer on low heat for one hour.

Variations:

Add your choice of protein to the pumpkin soup  either chicken, turkey, beef, or even wild meats such as buffalo or venison. If using buffalo or venison, increase cooking time by 30 minutes.

You could also eliminate the basil, oregano, savory, and ginger and squeeze the juice of one lemon into the soup right before serving. Tasty!

Eliminate the fruit and add other vegetables such as zucchini, carrots, parsnips, and kale.

Blend the soup and add milk to it, turning it into a cream soup.

Add cheese on top of the soup right before serving.

Add sliced cooked broiled steak with the meat juices to the soup

http://fibromyalgia.newlifeoutlook.com/fall-soups

Chunky Artichoke and Sunchoke Soup Contributed by April Bloomfield

Ingredients:

1 lemon, halved 
9 medium artichokes 
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
2 medium onions, cut into 1/2-inch pieces 
3 garlic cloves, minced 
Kosher salt 
1 1/4 pounds sunchokes, peeled and cut into 1/2-inch pieces 
3/4 cup dry white wine 
4 ounces thinly sliced prosciutto 
1 cup heavy cream 
4 scallions, thinly sliced

Directions:

Squeeze the juice from 1 lemon half into a large bowl of water.

Snap off the dark green outer leaves of 1 of the artichokes. Cut 1 inch off the top, then peel the bottom and stem. Halve the artichoke lengthwise and scoop out the furry choke.

Cut each half in half lengthwise, then rub the quarters with the remaining lemon half and add them to the lemon water. Repeat the process with the remaining 8 artichokes.

In a large enameled cast-iron casserole, heat the oil.

Add the onions, garlic and 2 teaspoons of salt and cook over moderate heat, stirring, until softened and light golden, about 15 minutes.

Scatter the sunchokes over the onions in an even layer. Drain the artichokes and arrange on top. Pour in the wine and 2 cups of water. Completely cover the vegetables with the prosciutto.

Cover the casserole and cook over low heat for 30 minutes.

Stir in the cream and sprinkle the scallions on top. Cover and cook until all of the vegetables are tender and the soup has thickened slightly, about 30 minutes longer.

Remove from the heat and let stand for 10 minutes. Season with salt and serve.

Make Ahead The soup can be refrigerated for 2 days.

Suggested Pairing: Creamy soups call for vibrant wines, like northern Italian whites

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/chunky-artichoke-and-sunchoke-soup

Celery Soup with Bacon Croutons Contributed by Naomi Pomeroy

SERVINGS: 8

This elegant soup from chef Naomi Pomeroy gets a surprising amount of flavor from sautéed celery. It has great garnishes, too: bacon croutons and a drizzle of lemon oil. Be sure to buy extra-virgin olive oil infused with pure lemon extract.

Ingredients:

6 tablespoons unsalted butter 
3 medium leeks, halved and thinly sliced 
2 medium onions, finely chopped 
3 large garlic cloves, thinly sliced 
Kosher salt 
Pepper 
12 large celery ribs (2 pounds), trimmed and thinly sliced 
4 ounces bacon, finely diced 
Three 1/2-inch-thick slices of country bread, cut into 1/2-inch dice 
1/2 cup crème fraîche or sour cream 
Lemon olive oil, for drizzling

Directions:

In a large saucepan, melt 4 tablespoons of the butter. Add the leeks, onions, garlic and a generous pinch each of salt and pepper and cook over moderately high heat, stirring, until softened but not browned, about 12 minutes.

Add the celery and cook, stirring, until just starting to soften, about 3 minutes.

Add 8 cups of water and bring to a boil, then reduce the heat to moderate. Simmer, stirring occasionally, until the vegetables are very tender, 35 to 40 minutes.

Meanwhile, in a large skillet, cook the bacon over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until browned and crisp, 8 minutes.

Using a slotted spoon, transfer the bacon to half of a paper towellined baking sheet to drain.

Melt the remaining 2 tablespoons of butter in the bacon fat. Add the bread and cook over moderately high heat, stirring, until browned and crisp, 8 minutes. Transfer to the other side of the prepared baking sheet; season with salt and pepper.

Working in batches, puree the soup in a blender until smooth. Return the soup to the saucepan, whisk in the creme fraiche and season with salt and pepper. Serve hot, topped with the bacon, croutons and a drizzle of lemon olive oil.

Make Ahead The soup can be refrigerated for 3 days. Rewarm before serving.

Suggested Pairing: Citrusy, medium-bodied Chardonnay.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/celery-soup-with-bacon-croutons

Gingered Butternut Squash Soup with Spicy Pecan Cream Contributed by Dean Fearing

Ingredients:

2 large butternut squash (5 1/2 pounds), halved lengthwise and seeded 
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil 
3/4 cup pecans (2 ounces) 
2 tablespoons unsalted butter 
1 large onion, cut into 1/2-inch dice 
1 small fennel bulbhalved, cored and cut into 1/2-inch dice 
One 1 1/2-inch piece of fresh ginger, peeled and finely chopped 
6 cups chicken stock 
One 14-ounce can of unsweetened coconut milk 
3/4 cup chilled heavy cream 
1 teaspoon hazelnut oil 
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
Kosher salt 
1/2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 350°. Rub the cut sides of the squash with the olive oil and set them, cut side down, on a large rimmed baking sheet. Bake the squash for about 1 hour, or until very tender. Remove from the oven and let stand until cool enough to handle. Spoon the squash flesh into a large bowl; discard the skins.

In a pie plate, toast the pecans for about 8 minutes, or until lightly browned and fragrant; let the nuts cool.

In a large pot, melt the butter. Add the onion, fennel and ginger and cook over moderate heat until softened, about 8 minutes. Add the squash and the chicken stock, cover and simmer for 20 minutes, stirring occasionally. Uncover the pot and continue cooking until the squash starts to fall apart, about 10 minutes. Remove from the heat and stir in the coconut milk.

Meanwhile, in a food processor, pulse the pecans until they are finely chopped. In a medium bowl, beat the cream until soft peaks form. Fold in the chopped pecans, hazelnut oil and cayenne pepper and season with salt.

Working in batches, puree the squash soup in a blender until smooth. Stir in the lemon juice and season with salt. Ladle the soup into bowls, top with a dollop of the pecan cream and serve.

Make Ahead The soup can be refrigerated for up to 2 days. Reheat gently, adding a little chicken stock to thin the soup.

Suggested Pairing: A fruity, aromatic Viognier will have enough body to stand up to this rich soup. Try one from Texas or Napa Valley.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/gingered-butternut-squash-soup-with-spicy-pecan-cream

Carrot, Squash, and Jerusalem-Artichoke Soup with White Beans

Ingredients:

2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 onion, chopped 
1 pound carrots, halved lengthwise and cut crosswise into 1/2-inch slices 
1 3/4 teaspoons salt 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
1 zucchini, quartered lengthwise and cut crosswise into 1/2-inch slices 
1 yellow squash, quartered lengthwise and cut crosswise into 1/2-inch slices 
1 1/2 quarts canned low-sodium chicken broth or homemade stock 
1 2/3 cups canned diced tomatoes with their juice (one 15-ounce can) 
1 pound Jerusalem artichokes, peeled, halved, and cut into 1/2-inch slices 
3 cups drained and rinsed canned cannellini beans (two 15-ounce cans) 
1/2 cup chopped fresh parsley 
1/4 teaspoon fresh-ground black pepper 
Grated zest of 1/2 orange

Directions:

In a large saucepan, heat the oil over moderate heat. Add the onion, carrots, and 1/2 teaspoon of the salt and cook, stirring occasionally, until the vegetables start to soften, about 5 minutes.

Add the garlic, zucchini, yellow squash, broth, tomatoes, and the remaining 1 1/4 teaspoons salt; bring to a simmer. Add the Jerusalem artichokes and return to a simmer. Reduce the heat and simmer, partially covered, until the vegetables are tender, about 10 minutes. Stir in the beans, parsley, pepper, and zest.

Notes If you dont want to tackle the job of peeling knobby Jerusalem artichokes, just scrub them well with a vegetable brush under running water and leave the peel on.

Suggested Pairing: The soft nutty flavors & rich texture of Pinot Gris beautifully complement the earthy sweetness of this tasty soup. Try one from a well-known Alsace producer such as Trimbach, Sparr, Beyer, or Hugel.

www.foodandwine.com/recipes/carrot-squash-and-jerusalem-artichoke-soup-with-white-beans

Winter Squash Soup with Roasted Pumpkin Seeds Contributed by Susur Lee

SERVINGS: 10 to 12

Ingredients:

4 tablespoons unsalted butter 
1 medium onion, coarsely chopped 
1 celery rib, coarsely chopped 
2 garlic cloves, coarsely chopped 
1 cup dry white wine 
1 quart chicken stock or low-sodium broth 
1 quart water 
4 pounds kabocha or butternut squashpeeled, seeded and cut into 1-inch cubes 
Salt and freshly ground white pepper 
Large pinch of freshly grated nutmeg 
Salted roasted pumpkin seeds, honey and diced cucumber, for garnish (optional)

Directions:

In a large pot, melt the butter. Add the onion, celery and garlic and cook over moderate heat, stirring, until softened, about 5 minutes. Add the white wine and simmer for 3 minutes. Add the stock and water and bring to a boil. Add the squash, cover partially and simmer over moderately low heat until tender, about 30 minutes.

Working in batches, puree the soup in a blender. Return the soup to the pot, bring to a simmer and season with salt, white pepper and nutmeg. Garnish with the pumpkin seeds, a drizzle of honey and the cucumber. & Potato Stew

Make Ahead The soup can be refrigerated for up to 2 days. Reheat before serving.

Suggested Pairing: Vouvray, with its classic apple aroma, is ideal for this velvety soup.

www.foodandwine.com/recipes/winter-squash-soup-with-roasted-pumpkin-seeds

White-Bean Soup with Bacon and Herbs Contributed by Jose Garces

SERVINGS: 12

Ingredients:

1 1/4 pounds thick-sliced bacon, cut crosswise into 1/4-inch strips 
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1 Spanish onion, finely chopped 
1 large carrot, finely diced 
2 celery ribs, finely diced 
4 garlic cloves, minced 
1 fresh bay leaf 
2 teaspoons chopped thyme 
2 teaspoons chopped rosemary 
1 pound Great Northern beans, soaked overnight and drained 
10 cups chicken stock 
Salt and freshly ground pepper

Directions:

In a large soup pot, cook the bacon over moderate heat, stirring, until browned and crisp, about 7 minutes. Drain, reserving the fat and bacon separately.

Heat the olive oil in the soup pot. Add the onion, carrot and celery and cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until the vegetables are softened, about 8 minutes.

Stir in the garlic, bay leaf and 1 teaspoon each of the chopped thyme and rosemary and cook until fragrant, about 2 minutes.

Add the drained beans, stock and 3 tablespoons of the reserved bacon fat and bring to a boil.

Simmer the soup over moderately low heat until the beans are tender, about 1 1/2 hours.

Discard the bay leaf and stir in the remaining thyme and rosemary. Season the soup with salt and pepper and transfer to shallow bowls. Garnish the soup with the bacon and serve.

Make Ahead The soup and bacon can be refrigerated separately for up to 3 days. Recrisp the bacon before serving.

Suggested Pairing: Bright, citrusy Albariño

www.foodandwine.com/recipes/white-bean-soup-with-bacon-and-herbs

Beet-and-Tomato Soup with Cumin Contributed by Benjamin Leroux

SERVINGS: 6

Ingredients:

1 pound medium beets 
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
4 medium shallots, thinly sliced 
3 medium tomatoes, chopped 
Salt and freshly ground pepper 
1 teaspoon ground cumin, plus more for garnish 
1 quart vegetable stock or chicken stock 
1 tablespoon tomato paste 
1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons crème fraîche 
2 tablespoons chopped parsley

Directions:

In a large saucepan, cover the beets with water. Bring to a boil and cook over moderately high heat until tender, about 1 hour; if necessary, add more water to keep the beets covered. Drain the beets and let cool slightly, then peel and coarsely chop.

Wipe out the saucepan and heat the olive oil in it. Add the shallots and cook over moderate heat until softened, about 4 minutes.

Add the tomatoes and chopped beets, season with salt and pepper and cook, stirring occasionally, until the tomatoes release their juices, about 5 minutes.

Add the 1 teaspoon of cumin and cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 1 minute. Stir in the vegetable stock and tomato paste and bring to a boil. Cover and simmer over low heat for 10 minutes.

Puree the soup in batches in a food processor. Rewarm the soup in the saucepan and season with salt and pepper.

Ladle the soup into bowls and top with dollops of crème fraîche. Sprinkle with a little cumin and the parsley and serve

www.foodandwine.com/recipes/beet-and-tomato-soup-with-cumin

Lentil and Garlic-Sausage Soup  by Tom Fundaro

SERVINGS: 6

Ingredients:

1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for drizzling 
3/4 pound garlic sausage, cut into 1-inch cubes 
3 large carrots, cut into 1/2-inch dice 
3 garlic cloves, minced 
1 large onion, coarsely chopped 
1 medium fennel bulb, cut into 1/2-inch dice 
1 bay leaf 
1 cup dry white wine 
3 cups French green lentils (1 pound plus 5 ounces) 
2 quarts chicken broth 
1 quart water 
1 teaspoon chopped rosemary 
Salt and freshly ground pepper 
1/2 ounces Manchego cheese, shredded (3/4 cup)

Directions:

Heat the 1/4 cup of olive oil in a large saucepan.

Add the sausage and cook over moderately low heat until it starts to brown, about 7 minutes.

Add the carrots, garlic, onion, fennel and bay leaf and cook over moderate heat until softened, about 8 minutes.

Add the wine and boil over moderately high heat until the pan is almost dry, about 5 minutes.

Stir in the lentils, broth and water and bring to a boil. Simmer, stirring occasionally, until the lentils are tender, 1 hour. Discard the bay leaf.

Stir the rosemary into the soup and season with salt and pepper. Ladle into bowls. Sprinkle with cheese, then drizzle with olive oil and serve.

Suggested Pairing: A Paso Robles Merlot matches well with this garlicky, robust soup.

www.foodandwine.com/recipes/lentil-and-garlic-sausage-soup

Chicken Sweet Potato and Kale Soup

Ingredients:

2 (26 oz) chicken breasts, on the bone, skin removed 
1 teaspoon seasoning salt (such as adobo) 
1/2 tsp olive oil 
1 large onion, chopped 
2 celery stalks, chopped 
3 garlic cloves, chopped 
1/2 tsp dried oregano 
1/2 tsp dried thyme 
1/2 tsp ground cumin 
6 cups reduced sodium chicken broth 
1 large sweet potato, peeled and diced 1-inch cubes 
3 cups kale, roughly chopped 
1 fresh jalapeno, sliced in half lengthwise 
1/4 cup fresh cilantro

Directions:

Season the chicken with the adobo and set aside while you prep all your vegetables.

Heat a large nonstick pot or Dutch oven over medium-low heat, add the oil and the onions and celery and cook until soft and golden, about 8 to 10 minutes, then add the garlic and dry spices and cook 2 to 3 minutes.

Add the chicken broth, chicken, jalapeno and cilantro. Cover and cook 20 minutes, then add the sweet potato and kale and cook until the sweet potatoes are tender and the chicken is cooked, about 25 to 30 minutes.

Remove the chicken, shred or cut up and discard the bones. Return to the pot, discard the jalapeno and serve the soup into 6 bowls.

Makes 6 cups

Servings: 6  Size: 1 1/2 cups  Old Points: 4 pts  Weight Watcher Points+: 5 pt 
Calories: 223  Fat: 4 g  Carb: 19 g  Fiber: 4 g  Protein: 28 g  Sugar: 2 g
Sodium: 1142 mg (without salt)  Cholest: 63 mg

www.skinnytaste.com/2015/02/chicken-sweet-potato-and-kale-soup

Pasta e Fagioli

Servings 6

Ingredients

1 tablespoon olive oil 
1 medium yellow onion, finely chopped 
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped 
1 teaspoon dried thyme 
1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary 
4 cups Progresso reduced-sodium chicken broth (from 32-oz carton) 
3/4 cup uncooked elbow macaroni 
2 cans (15 oz each) Progresso cannellini beans, drained, rinsed 
1 can (28 oz) Muir Glen organic fire roasted crushed tomatoes, undrained 
1/2 lb ground Italian sausage, browned and drained 
Grated Parmesan cheese, fresh thyme and crushed red pepper flakes, if desired

Directions

In 5-quart stockpot, heat oil over medium-high heat. Add onion; cook 3 to 5 minutes or until tender and translucent. Add garlic; cook 1 minute longer, stirring frequently.

Add thyme, rosemary and 3 1/2 cups of the chicken broth. Heat to boiling. Add macaroni; boil 5 to 7 minutes or until macaroni is almost tender but retains a bit of bite.

In blender, blend remaining 1/2 cup chicken broth, 1 can of the beans and the tomatoes. Blend until smooth. Add mixture to stockpot along with remaining can of beans and the sausage. Reduce heat to medium-low; simmer 10 minutes to blend flavors and heat through.

To serve, ladle soup into bowls. Top each serving with remaining ingredients.

Freezer Directions: Make as directed through step 3, but do not simmer 10 minutes to heat through. Ladle soup mixture into quart-size resealable plastic freezer bags; let out any excess air, and seal. Place bags flat in freezer. When ready to eat, thaw overnight in refrigerator. Place in 5-quart stockpot, and reheat over medium heat until heated through.

Expert Tips: Kidney beans can be substituted for the cannellini beans, if desired.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 360 - Calories from Fat 90 - Total Fat 10g - Saturated Fat 3g - Trans Fat 0g - Cholesterol 15mg - Sodium 1240mg - Total Carbohydrate 48g - Dietary Fiber 8g - Sugars 2g - Protein 17g;

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 15%; Vitamin C 0%; Calcium 8%; Iron 20%;

Exchanges: 2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 1 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 1 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 3

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/pasta-e-fagioli

26° - windchill makes it feel like 15°. Glad I dont need to be outside. Heidi is cleaning katys today  I think there is more drinking coffee and talking at the kitchen table than there is cleaning. Katy is 95  lives along  how much dirt can she generate? Lol but Heidi dusts upstairs and down  sweeps upstairs and down  mops kitchen floor  cleans bathroom. Katy lives mostly downstairs  needs to go upstairs to use the bathroom. She has a pool in the backyard that the children use as often as possible during the summer.

Everyone is asleep in my house  sophie kitty on the floor  hickory in bed  head on my pillow of course  tip kitty laying up on the shelf in the closet and survivor kitty on the couch. I wonder what they are dreaming about?

I found an interesting dishrag pattern if some of you want some mindless television time knitting. It is called the side step rib stitch  makes a lovely dishrag  they include a picture. You can find this pattern here. https://ribbedforyourpleasure.wordpress.com/2008/10/17/slide-step-rib-cloth/

Another interesting stitch is the lake arial dishrag. I really like this pattern  there are so many things you could use this for  I think the pattern would make a beautiful sweater  or use it as a stripe down the top of the sleeve. Each pattern is five stitches long  plus five stitches  plus two stitches for the salvage edge (I always work the salvage thus  slip the first stitch as though to purl  always knit the last stitch. NOTE: this pattern does it the opposite way  Ive just been doing it this way so long it has become habit. It makes a lovely edge to your dishrag.) anyhow  the pattern is here. http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Dish/Lake-Ariel-Dishcloth

Being that spring is just around the corner you might want to make this dishrag  just to let you know what to expect once the warm sun hits the earth and light showers during the night. You will find this fun knit dishrag here. http://krisknits.blogspot.com/2008/02/its-spring-thing.html.

I have always used peaches and cream cotton yarn  but it fades in time  then I bought lion brands kitchen cotton  havent make a dishrag out of it yet  but it feels a little stiffer than peaches and cream  although I think it will soften up once it gets wet  but my all time favorite is I love this cotton  it is from michaels  I ordered mine on line  true to form  when I cant make up my mind order one of each color. I didnt order every color but almost. It is a dream to knit with  soft  just glides over the needles. Plus  it does not fade  think it makes a superior dishrag. I have lots of peaches and cream left that I will knit into dishrags but I wont buy anymore. Wonder if one could knit a sweater with I love this cotton?

I started an afghan last night  260 stitches  I am going to knit the first nine rows  and I will also be knitting the first nine stitches and the last nine stitches for a border and of course end by knitting nine rows. The pattern stitch is 15 stitches wide by eight rows in length. It is called the totem lace pattern stitch and you can find it here. I love this site  they do both a knit and a crochet stitch a day  I subscribed so I get it in my mailbox. They give the written directions and there is also a video tutorial for each stitch. If you havent ever been on this site it would be worth your while. My afghan pattern is found here - http://newstitchaday.com/?s=totem+pole+lace+pattern+stitch. You will want to check out the side which is www.newstitchaday.com.

This has been a lazy day so far for me  I finally pulled myself out of bed at ten this morning - I was warm and comfy so I just laid there and dozed. I moseyed around and got a shower  took my morning meds  did my inhalers  I mean I really moseyed. And here it is two in the afternoon and I have not accomplished much of anything. I do need to finish this opening for today and decided I should finish up with some salad recipes I found. I think salad is a year around thing that we eat anytime although fresh from the garden salads cant be beat.

I have also subscribed to a site  www.instructables.com  I take a pattern every so often just because I think it is interesting  Im never going to make it or build it though. Anyhow  for the first time some of id a how to make a salad tutorial that I think you are going to love. I urge you to visit the site  Ill give you the URL at the end like I always do  and look at the pictures. I realize this recipe is fairly labor intensive but what a presentation  give this center stage at your next buffet served dinner.

Super Fruit Sushi

Make some fun and healthy fruit sushi!

Ingredients: Banana, Grapefruit, Orange, Mango, Jicama, Honeydew or Kiwi, Cantaloupe, Chia Seeds, Honey, and Lemon/Lemon Juice

You will also need: Apple Corer OR Glue Stick Lid & Plastic Wrap

Step 1: Nigiri: Rice

1.	Start by cutting a 0.25" thick slice of jicama.

2.	Then, take that piece and cut out a rectangle that is 2" by 0.5". Done.

Step 2: Nigiri: Tamago

Cut out a rectangular piece of mango. It should have the same dimensions as the jicama from the previous step.

1.	Cut the ends off at an angle (see picture). 
2.	Place on top of jicama.
3.	Take a toothpick dipped in honey and draw a line down the center of the mango. 
4.	Sprinkle some chia seeds on the honey. 
5.	Use two toothpicks to move the seeds into a straight line. 
6.	Do this down the side of the mango as well.
Step 3: Nigiri: Ebi

Cut out a rectangular piece of cantaloupe. It should be slightly longer than the jicama- with one end cut at an angle. 
1.	Cut the corners off to give it a rounded look. 
2.	Find the midpoint of the longest side and cut downward, at an angle until you reach the the bottom end of the angled side (see picture). 
3.	To make the tail, take the piece you just cut off and cut a triangle out of it. Tuck the tail underneath the end of the body so that it is sticking out. 
4.	Cut little valleys on the top of the body to give it texture.
1.	Cut down at an angle
2.	Then, cut straight down.
3.	Use the knife blade to remove the piece you just cut.
5.	Place everything on top of jicama and you're done.

Step 4: Nigiri: Toro

1.	Take a slice of grapefruit and peel the membrane off. 
2.	Cut it so that it is the same length as the jicama (2"). 
3.	Then, slice it diagonally. 
4.	Place on top of jicama and you're done.
Step 5: Rolls: Outside

1.	Slice the bananas into little rounds. 
2.	Take an apple corer and remove the center part of the banana. If you don't have an apple corer, find some sort of cylindrical lid- like the one on a glue stick. To use it, just cover the inside with a piece of plastic wrap and push down on the center of the banana. 
3.	Remove the peel and dip the banana into lemon juice (to prevent browning). 
4.	Roll the outside of the banana in honey. 
5.	Roll the banana in chia seeds. 
6.	Cleanup by using a toothpick to move any seeds that may be on top to the sides.
7.	
Step 6: Rolls: Inside

Cut round pieces of kiwi (or honeydew) and cantaloupe to fill the center of the banana. If the pieces you make are not tall enough, take half of one of the banana pieces you just removed and put it back into the hole- then place the kiwi or cantaloupe on top of that.

1.	For the grapefruit, just keep pushing small pieces into the hole until it is full. 
2.	Try different combinations of fruit to make colorful rolls. Just add the fruit in one piece at a time.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Super-Fruit-Sushi/?ALLSTEPS

Im not sure if the following is a salad or a meal it itself  I think it would work either way.

Quinoa Tabouli 

Serves 4.

Ingredients:

1/2 cup quinoa
1 1/2 cups water
Bunch of flat-leaf parsley, finely chopped
1/2 bunch of cilantro, finely chopped
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh mint
2 ripe tomatoes, halved, seeded, and finely chopped
3 scallions (white and green parts), trimmed and finely chopped
Zest and juice of 1 lemon
3 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper

Preparation:

Rinse the quinoa under cold water in a fine-mesh sieve. Turn it out into a large microwave-safe bowl and add the water. Cover and microwave on high for 9 minutes. Set aside for 2 minutes and then carefully uncover and fluff with a fork. The quinoa should have a tender snap when you bite it  if it doesnt, cover and microwave for up to 1 minute longer.

Stir the parsley, cilantro, mint, tomatoes, and scallions into the quinoa. Whisk the lemon zest and juice with the olive oil, salt, and pepper in a small bowl to make a vinaigrette and pour it over the quinoa. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap and set aside at room temperature for 1 hour for the flavors to combine before serving.

Reprinted from the book "Ten Dollar Dinners." Copyright © 2012 by Melissa dArabian. Published by Clarkson Potter, a division of Random House, Inc.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/news/quinoa-tabouli-recipe

Bacon Ranch Potato Salad

Serves: 4 to 6 servings

Ingredients

3 lbs small red potatoes
salt
½ cup mayo
½ cup sour cream
1 (1-ounce) packet ranch salad dressing mix
4 green onions, sliced thin
4 strips bacon, cooked and crumbled (about ⅓ cup crumbled)

Instructions

Wash and cut potatoes into about 1-inch chunks. Place the potatoes in a large pot with just enough water to cover them. Add enough salt to make the water taste like ocean water. Place over medium high heat. Bring to a boil and reduce the heat to a simmer. Cook about 15 minutes, or until the potatoes are tender when pierced with a knife, but not mushy.

Meanwhile, make the dressing by combining the mayo, sour cream, and ranch dressing mix.

Once the potatoes are cooked through, drain them well. If you like your potato salad cold, spread the potatoes on a baking sheet and and chill them in the refrigerator. (If you find that you may have cooked them too long, this also helps firm them up so when you toss them with the dressing, they won't all fall apart.)

Combine the potatoes, dressing, green onions, and bacon in a large bowl and toss to coat. Serve immediately or refrigerate until served

www.southernbite.com/2015/02/05/bacon-ranch-potato-salad

Artichoke and Ripe-Olive Tuna Salad Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Egg

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 210, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 791mg, Dietary Fiber: 3g, Total Fat: 8g, Carbs: 12g, Cholesterol: 25mg, Protein: 20g 
Carb Choices: 1

Ingredients

12 ounce(s) fish, tuna, light, packed in water, drained and flaked 
1 cup(s) artichoke hearts 
1/2 cup(s) olives, pitted, chopped 
1/3 cup(s) mayonnaise, reduced-fat 
2 teaspoon lemon juice 
1 1/2 teaspoon oregano, fresh, chopped or 1/2 teaspoon dried 
Effective weight loss

Preparation

Combine tuna, artichokes, olives, mayonnaise, lemon juice and oregano in a medium bowl.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/artichoke--ripe-olive-tuna-salad.aspx

Chopped Salad With Chicken, Salami, and Mozzarella

Ingredients:

3 cups chopped lettuce, such as iceberg, green or red leaf lettuce, or ro


----------



## darowil

Thanks Sam. Haven't looked at your post yet- just been waiting for this now I will go and have a walk before it heats up. The nreturn and look at everything. Have our first Guild meeting for the year today so also need to prepare for that.

*SUMMARY*.

A number of us have family members with major health issues
*Poldras* uncle who we knew was unwell is now refusing further treatment. *Bulldogs* sisters macular degeneration is deteriorating. *Swedenmes* husbands heart condition is worse than they thought. ICD will be inserted to shock heart back into rhythm if needed until paramedics arrive. He is not suitable for a transplant because of other damage as a result of the virus that is responsible for the heart condition.

*Grannypeg* dropped in, has had an infected sebaceous cyst. She is on antibiotics though it still needs draining *gagesmum* has also dropped in. She has a cyst in the left frontal lobe that needs watching to see if it grows.

*Agnescr* has recovered from the flu but is now having eye problems so she can hardly see (optician has told her it will recover though getting them checked further). Was seeing someone today and likely to have laser treatment. 
We also heard from *Dreamweaver* via rookie. DH having surgery for skin cancer soon. Jynxs lung infection worsening- trying to negotiate the system to see a new infectious diseases doctor for second opinion.

*Cashmeregma* sore dry eyes- over the counter drops should be sufficient.

*Lurker* has continued to have adventures with her move with the place needing a lot of work on it once she got access. However the Landlord is fixing it up and she is on the move at last. Likely to be very limited access here until Monday when the phone and Internet should be up and running at the new place. Move almost completed (should be by time post this)

*gagesmum* lap top has died. Greg and Gage have both just had birthdays and Gage is now in double figures! And they have moved out of the mouldy house. Great nephew born in January.

KTP Photos 30th January, 2015

3 - *Gwen* - Self and Hannah
8 - *normaedern* - Boat washed up on beach
8 - *Purple* - Snowy back garden
8 - *Swedenme* - Baby jacket
12 - *Kate* - Pram covers
21 - *jknappva* - Sister's photos
23 - *Cashmergma* - Sock bind off (with crochet chain)
40 - *Gwen* - Baby all in one top
41 - *Purl2diva* - Hats
49 - *Rookie* - Snow clearing
49 - *Tami* - Snowy yard
52 - *Cmaliza* - Snow/Birthday gift
57 - *Rookie* - Snow on the drive home
58 - *cmaliza* - Snowy adventures on the street!
60 - *Caren* - Coffee/Snow/Steps
71 - *Sassafras* - Heart sock
78 - *Lurker* - Hole in the wall!
80 - *Darowil* - Totem pole/Socks
83 - *Caren* - Coffee/Hot tub room
86 - *cmaliza* - Car in the snow (allegedly!)
86- *Purple* - Coven member/Snowy back garden
95 - *Jknappva* - Sister's sleigh ride/Wedding day/Horses
106 - *Lurker* - Waterfall shawl
113 - *Nico* - DD in bridesmaid dress
122 - *Sorlenna* - Wolf cowl
122 - *cmaliza* - Car? What car?
123 - *Sorlenna* - Hat with crochet crown.
133 - *Caren* - Coffee/Another missing car!/Group hug
138 - *jknappva* - Sister & DD/barn/pony
151 - *Rookie* - Allotment gardens in Illinois
151 - *Cashmeregma* - Allotment gardens in Switzerland

Recipes

4 - *Cashmeregma* - Basic raw cashew cheese
20 - *Kansas g-ma* - Cucumber salad
25 - *Macriste* - Panna Cotta ala Lynn Rosetto Kasper
43 - *Cashmeregma* - Gluten free breads (link) + Paleo Mini Bagels
52 - *Caren* - Gluten free recipes (link)
59- *Budasha* - Cabbage soup
83 - *Caren* - Batter bread/Oatmeal raisin cookies
97 - *Bulldog* - Mexican casserole
99 - *Tami* - Gluten Free Guilt Free Fudge Sauce Recipe
106 - *Tami* - Peanut butter bars
126 - *Sam* - Cookbook of soups (link)
140 - *Sam* - Salted Caramel Mocha + Nutella Brownies


----------



## siouxann

What a lovely lot of recipes! I just want to be sure I get all of the posts, so am marking my place.


----------



## siouxann

Have you seen the ad where the visitors at the zoo are yelling at the camels, "It's hump day!" and "Mikey, Mikey, Mikey!" The one camel is just so disgusted!


----------



## martina

Great start as always, thanks Sam. Thanks for the summary Darowil.
A lazy day today, we were offered a lift to a nearby town but as it was very lst minute we were n't ble to be ready in time. We did laundry and knitting instead. I am taking the advice of buying the yarn I want that I mentioned yesterday!! 
My prayers for all in need. Take care all.


----------



## machriste

Nothing like soups!!! Thank you , Sam. I ordered new Rx sunglasses today--whohooo!!!! And did a stock up kind of shopping at Cosco and the supermarket. Ususally there is too much to the packaging at Cosco for me, but today I bought some things, repackaged them and put them in the freezer.

Now I'm going to get off the computer and take down my Christmas stuff and put away the Christmas dishes. Not a moment too soon. Will swim tomorrow am, and then babysit DGS in the afternoon while DD gets a haircut and a pedicure. Very little snow here and the sun is out. I'm enjoying starting the sleeves on my cardigan, but they look a little big to me. I'll check them against a sweater that fits well. Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## NanaCaren

Wow love the recipes especially the burgers. I see a few that my youngest two would like.


----------



## Sorlenna

Marking my spot--love soup!


----------



## Swedenme

Thank you Sam .hope Heidi was alright and there was no damage to her car . Lovely description of your animals could just picture the dog rolling about in the snow not a care in the world , while the cats had there noses stuck in the air trying to get out of the white stuff as quick as possible . I have visited the newstitchaday site often . That is the main site I used last year when I was teaching myself to knit . Still visit often . I'm off to have a look through all the recipes now 
Just like to say thank you to Margaret for the summary 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam

maybe that is the one I am thinking about - I remembered it involved "happy hump day". --- sam



siouxann said:


> Have you seen the ad where the visitors at the zoo are yelling at the camels, "It's hump day!" and "Mikey, Mikey, Mikey!" The one camel is just so disgusted!


----------



## iamsam

Margaret - wanted to add my thanks for the excellent summary and I think kate did the dates. I really appreciate it. --- sam


----------



## gagesmom

Margaret thank you for the summary I have missed so much


----------



## Sorlenna

gagesmom said:


> Margaret thank you for the summary I have missed so much


We have missed you, too! The summaries have been going on for a few weeks now, and it really helps when we are behind, as I tend to be lately.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, can't believe how much of what is in your recipes that goes along with what I ate this week. Today I had squash soup with kale and roasted pumpkin seeds. Had a lentil- veggie burger earlier in the week. Great recipes to help those who were inquiring earlier this week too about gluten free and those with fibromyalgia. You put a lot of work into your recipes.

Thank you.


----------



## gagesmom

I am still working on the afghan I am making for my dad other then that not much knitting unfortunately


----------



## Sorlenna

I've got to fix supper now, but want to send healing thoughts to those in need, Poledra's uncle, Betty's sister, Sonja's husband, Peggy, Agnes, Jynx & her DH, Valerie, Daralene, and also Sam (the leg!). I may have missed some, and if so, please know I'm still sending those thoughts!

Julie, whenever you see this, I'm glad things are moved! Now the settling in can begin, and Ringo will be home as well. Good things!

Someday I might get to make some of these recipes...I usually don't have the right ingredients but will go back and take a slower look when I get a chance. We've been way above average warm this week (nearly 70F today!), so soup may not be "necessary" (but I could eat it every day, I think).

This Sunday is DD#3's birthday. How is she 24?! We'll go shopping for some new shoes for her--a particular brand she likes--and hope they have some in purple.  

And I'm glad it's Friday!

Hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## gagesmom

I am off for now as Greg is making supper and company showed up. I have a banging headache and a cold&#128542; hopefully company won't be here long. Working a short shift tomorrow and looking forward to checking in tomorrow. Love and hugs to all&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorry Heidi went off the road and that Allex was't a willing helper. Like the New Stitchaday site. That fruit sushi is great and can't wait to try the coconut whipped cream. I've used coconut cream in the Thai dishes I make and it is lovely. The whipped cream would be great on the brownies.


----------



## iamsam

she was actually in our driveway but she was on an angle and pointed slighty downhill - she just slip into the pile of snow that andy had pushed there in cleaning off the driveway. the problem was that she couldn't get any traction - it took andy and gary quite a while to get it up on the driveway. it was really cold today - at least I thought it was - so not too much melted. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry Heidi went off the road and that Allex was't a willing helper. Like the New Stitchaday site. That fruit sushi is great and can't wait to try the coconut whipped cream. I've used coconut cream in the Thai dishes I make and it is lovely. The whipped cream would be great on the brownies.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> she was actually in our driveway but she was on an angle and pointed slighty downhill - she just slip into the pile of snow that andy had pushed there in cleaning off the driveway. the problem was that she couldn't get any traction - it took andy and gary quite a while to get it up on the driveway. it was really cold today - at least I thought it was - so not too much melted. --- sam


I used to carry kitty litter to put under the tires, just in case. Only remember needing it once, but it got me unstuck.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Darowil, thanks to the summary I got to see the totem pole and it really is special. Those socks are really beautiful. Shows me that I can definitely do more than what I am doing with them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> she was actually in our driveway but she was on an angle and pointed slighty downhill - she just slip into the pile of snow that andy had pushed there in cleaning off the driveway. the problem was that she couldn't get any traction - it took andy and gary quite a while to get it up on the driveway. it was really cold today - at least I thought it was - so not too much melted. --- sam


Oh yes, it was cold today. Brrrrrr Not easy to be out in it for any reason unless you are a skier. Boy was it windy. Sent DH off on his ride to Buffalo and I'm surprised he didn't laugh at me. I had a large afghan, his Buffalo Bills really warm jacket with hood, his winter boots, thermos of hot green tea, and an apple. Just 1 1/2 hrs. but he'll be coming home really late so wanted him prepared for anything. Tried to get him to take the shovel but he refused that. LOL At least I tried. He called to say he was there. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Should've had kitty litter but read Sorlenna's post too late.


----------



## budasha

Sam, what a variety of recipes, I have all the ingredients for the carrot and avocado salad, so that's first
on my list.

Hasn't been a great day. My window well has been filling up with snow so thought I'd better get a window well cover. Well, the one I got was too shallow. The others too wide so I had to think of other means. I had some large boxes in the basement with a lot of plastic so I broke the box down and covered it with the plastic. It now covers the window and hopefully will keep the snow off (that we're expecting this weekend....not like we need anymore), I would like to see it disappear until next Christmas eve. What did we do to deserve all this snow!!!!


----------



## Bulldog

Just a note before I have to throw pots and pans around and hope supper shows up. I tried twice to poat last night and couldnt. I was lurking and didnt have a pen and paper.
Sonja, I am so sorry you did not get good prognosis. It is good they can use this ICD and you know we have some powerful prayer warriors on here. We are here for you, hon.
Mellie! It is so good to see you! You have surely been missed. I am so glad you have gotten out of the ole apartment. I cant wait to see pictures of Gage. I know he has grown a lot by now. We were just talking about how fast you knit. Prayers already going up for the cyst. We gottcha covered, babe.
Caren, Congratulations on your grandson getting his drivers license. Relieved that Jamie wasnt hurt worse.
Agnes, how are the eyes.
Julie, by now you are in your new home and getting it together. Just dont overdo and move anything heavy.
I know I have forgotten someone, Please forgive me. My socks I have pinned to the ironing board. I pinned and steamed. I dont like the blockers. They tend to stretch them out too much, I got the toes of my next pair of ssocks made. I am using Lorna Laces Soulmate and boy is it soft and silky to work with. I will get pics and post.
Off to catch up. I love you to the moon and back. Betty


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sam, great start for the week. Margaret (and Kate?>) thanks for the summaries, etc. They really help.

Julie, so glad you got moved and hope all is going well and you have Ringo home with you. 

Hope everyone is recovered from the various accidents with either cars or just on foot. Hugs and prayers for all needing them.

Sonja, bless your husband for his very good attitude, hope you can find something that helps occupy his time. The head of our crafty seniors group (in his mid 90s) was in hospital, Dr said he needed to go to nursing home for 2 weeks for rehab, blasted man said I'm not going there, my wife can help me do the rehab at home (on top of all else she will have to do). He's going to kill her with all this-- she is about the same age as he is. 

I worked the mall booth this afternoon, sure not busy at all. But it gave me time to get knitted back to where I was when I made the bad mistake that caused me to frog 4 1/2 rows.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gagesmom, Sorry about the cold and headache. Hope the company left soon and you get a good sleep.

Forgot to mention that when I met DS for lunch, we met at a vegetarian Ethiopian restaurant. Had vegetable soup with a tomato base, really tasty; lentils, brown and green, special Ethiopian bread that is light and moist; beets, cabbage with vegetables, rice. I didn't have any of the rice and would have loved some more of the soup but was just stuffed even though I took very small helpings of each. I would love to go there for supper sometime as they offer different things at night. They really know how to do a lot of things with vegetables. DS really liked it too. He had been wanting to go there. Re: the sore eyes, it seems I have fought it off. Almost completely gone and not sore anymore.

I just watched that movie about the Olympic Jamaican bobsled team, "Cool Runnings." Loved the courage of these young men. Beautiful story although done as a comedy. I had seen it before, but given long enough, I can see any movie again.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great recipes as usual Sam. Did you realize in the openingyou said today was Wednesday? It is Friday thank goodness.

Went to gym early this morning. Did an hour in the weight room and then an hour in the water exercise. I was exhausted. Lay down at 1 to take a nap and woke up 4 1/2 hours later. Guess who will be up late tonight.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen, you sure did work hard. No wonder you slept long. Yes, I imagine you will be burning the midnight oil.:shock: :shock: 

I figured the same thing when I read the recipes last week and this week and then thought that he must start the recipes ahead and right on whatever day he is doing the recipe. Had me wondering too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I think next week I'm going to try doing the weight room Tues & Thurs. and water exercise M,W,F. It was a bit much today.


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, you sure did work hard. No wonder you slept long. Yes, I imagine you will be burning the midnight oil.:shock: :shock:
> 
> I figured the same thing when I read the recipes last week and this week and then thought that he must start the recipes ahead and right on whatever day he is doing the recipe. Had me wondering too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry Heidi went off the road and that Allex was't a willing helper. Like the New Stitchaday site. That fruit sushi is great and can't wait to try the coconut whipped cream. I've used coconut cream in the Thai dishes I make and it is lovely. The whipped cream would be great on the brownies.


The coconut whipped cream is good I've made it before. I don't use a sweetener in it though, just my tastes.


----------



## jknappva

Thanks for a grand opening as always, Sam. Hope all your people stay safe in this nasty weather. I know you'd wish you were her this weekend, especially Sunday as the temperature is supposed to be in the 60s. Thank goodness since the high today was in the 30s...cold for us. I had my feet wrapped in a blanket most of the day to get them warm. I'd freeze into a block of ice if we had some of your temperatures in the Midwest and north!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, glad your eyes better.
Gwen, wow woman you are becoming a gym rat. Impressed.
Sam, yum can't wait to try lentil recipe.
Darowil love the summary. Especially nice to be able to locate recipes.
Spring fever today. Ran errands, rescued plants and seeds from Home Depot, came home and had lunch. Then walked Maya. By that time even though warm, 70 degrees the wind had picked up to 15-20 mph. Oh well no rain or snow. Came home and planted seeds, kale and Chinese cabbage plants. That is the most I've done since cough set in. Oh, it's our 33 anniversary. We are having salmon, asparagus and new potatoes for dinner. Yum.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> Margaret - wanted to add my thanks for the excellent summary and I think kate did the dates. I really appreciate it. --- sam


Photos and recipes from Kate


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> Great recipes as usual Sam. Did you realize in the openingyou said today was Wednesday? It is Friday thank goodness.


I thought he just writes a little every day or so? So I didn't think anything about that--but OH am I glad it's Friday!

Happy anniversary, Sassafras & DH!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sassafras, I may become a gym rat but believe me it takes me forever to do the weights. Just getting on and off some of the equipment is a struggle and I'm certainly not doing much weight. Time will tell if it helps me.


sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, glad your eyes better.
> Gwen, wow woman you are becoming a gym rat. Impressed.
> Sam, yum can't wait to try lentil recipe.
> Darowil love the summary. Especially nice to be able to locate recipes.
> Spring fever today. Ran errands, rescued plants and seeds from Home Depot, came home and had lunch. Then walked Maya. By that time even though warm, 70 degrees the wind had picked up to 15-20 mph. Oh well no rain or snow. Came home and planted seeds, kale and Chinese cabbage plants. That is the most I've done since cough set in. Oh, it's our 33 anniversary. We are having salmon, asparagus and new potatoes for dinner. Yum.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sassafrass, Happy 33rd. Anniversary. Your dinner sounds lovely. May it be a special evening for the two of you to share. Precious moments.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, Think you might like this but it would have really been lovely with the coconut whipped cream. The raspberries are from the farm so quite flavorful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Sassafras, I may become a gym rat but believe me it takes me forever to do the weights. Just getting on and off some of the equipment is a struggle and I'm certainly not doing much weight. Time will tell if it helps me.


Gwen, I admire you for doing what you are doing. Good that you aren't doing much weight, that way it will help. Hugs and BRAVO :!: :!:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sassafras123 said:


> Came home and planted seeds, kale and Chinese cabbage plants. That is the most I've done since cough set in. Oh, it's our 33 anniversary. We are having salmon, asparagus and new potatoes for dinner. Yum.


Congrats on the anniversary! The meal sounds wonderful. And I'm envious you can plant now.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 6 February 15
> 
> Today is Wednesday  happy hump day. Have any of you seen the advertisement with the camel trying to get people in an office to say hump day. Cant remember what they were advertising. I thought it was pretty cute.
> 
> Its snowing outside again  snowed earlier today while I was having breakfast with Heidi. We are to get two or three new inches of snow today  which will go well with the two inches we got last night. This has been an easier winter than last year  last year we had record setting amounts of snow.
> 
> The city streets are terrible  I wonder what they are doing  snow covered  cannot see the lane lines  very slippery  you would think they could have them plowed by now. Of course the country roads are no different. I wanted to go down to the fifth stitch this week and knit with Ellen  think I will wait for a few days.
> 
> The following recipes are what I have left from the burger recipes I gave you last week. Some of the sound pretty good  but not good enough for me to give up a big mac every so often. Lol
> 
> Vegan Lentil Patty Topped With Coconut Lime Cream
> 
> Serves 4-6
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 cup Le Puy French dried lentils (or another lentil brand)
> 3/4 cups coconut cream (From the top of coconut milk (see note))
> 1/2 juice lime
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1/2 teaspoon dried ginger spice
> pinch cayenne pepper
> 1/4 teaspoon cinnamon spice
> 1/2 shallot, minced
> 2 tablespoons olive oil
> dash fresh cilantro leaves
> freshly ground pepper (to taste)
> 
> Note:  Coconut Cream: This is the top part of a can of coconut milk that is not liquid and contains little or no water. On the coconut milk that I buy, almost the whole top part of the can is this thick coconut cream. This is the part you need to use in the recipe. Do not shake up the can to homogenize the milk before cooking. Also, these patties are delicate. Take care during the final cooking process when turning over the patties.
> 
> Directions
> In a cooking pot, heat up a large quantity of water until boiling.
> 
> Wash the lentils well and when the water is boiling, add the lentils to the pot.
> 
> Midway through cooking (about 10 minutes) add a 1/2 teaspoon of salt to the lentils.
> 
> Allow the lentils to finish cooking, around 20-25 minutes. Note: Le Puy lentils cook faster than other lentil brands.
> When lentils are cooked, drain the water and return the lentils to the pot. Using a hand-held mixer, blend the lentils to a puree, and allow them to cool slightly. (You can also blend the cooked lentils in a food processor or blender).
> Place pureed lentils in a separate mixing bowl and add 1/4 cup of coconut cream, minced shallots, ginger, cinnamon and freshly ground pepper.
> 
> Mix the lentils and other ingredients well and form into about 6-7 patties.
> 
> Prepare the coconut lime sauce: Mix a 1/2 cup of coconut cream to the juice of half a lime. Set coconut cream sauce aside. Wash cilantro leaves to add as a final garnish to lentil patties.
> 
> Heat olive oil in a saute pan on the stove, and when oil is hot (but not smoking), add the patties to cook.
> 
> Cook patties for approximately five minutes on each side. Remove from pan, add coconut lime cream, top with a few cilantro leaves and serve immediately.
> www.brightonyourhealth.com/vegan-lentil-patty-topped-coconut-lime-cream
> 
> Carrot-zucchini patties with hummus and Greek sprout salad
> 
> Inspired by Lisa is Cooking
> 
> Serves 4
> 
> 1 cup chickpea flour
> 1 cup grated carrot
> 1/2 cup grated zucchini
> 1/2 cup finely diced onion
> 1/4 cup cornmeal
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1/2 teaspoon ground coriander
> 1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
> 1 tablespoon chopped cilantro
> 2 garlic cloves, minced
> 1 egg, lightly beaten
> 2 tablespoons water
> 1 tablespoon vegetable oil for frying
> 1/4 cup hummus for topping
> 
> Greek sprout salad
> 
> 1 cup alfalfa sprouts
> 1 teaspoon olive oil
> 1/2 teaspoon lemon juice
> 1/2 teaspoon toasted sesame seeds
> 2 Kalamata olives, minced
> 1 tablespoon crumbled feta
> 
> Directions
> 
> Mix all patty ingredients (except oil and hummus) together in a large bowl. The mixture will be slightly sloppy, but you should still be able to form small, wet patties with them. Form 2-inch patties with all the batter. Heat the oil in a medium skillet over medium-high heat. Lightly fry the patties for 2-3 minutes per side, then move to a plate lined with a paper towel to train any excess oil. The patties will be creamy inside.
> 
> Measure all the sprout salad ingredients in a small bowl and toss with your hands to combine.
> 
> Top the patties with hummus (about 1 1/2 teaspoons per layer) and stack as desired. I recommend stacking 2-3 high when serving as an entree or 1 high for more casual appetizers. Top the patty stacks with a generous pinch of the sprout salad. Alternatively, make the patties 4 inches in diameter and serve atop whole wheat buns with hummus and sprouts. Best when served warm.
> 
> http://tasteandseekitchen.blogspot.com/2014/03/carrot-zucchini-patties-with-hummus-and.html
> 
> Healthy Tuna Patties with Greek Yogurt Coleslaw
> March 22, 2014Healthy Hostess Carlene Thomas
> 
> Makes 6 small patties
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> Tuna Cakes
> 2, 6-ounce cans tuna, drained (Wild Planet Foods is my favorite)
> 2 teaspoons Dijon mustard
> 1/2 cup bread crumbs (panko, Italian, real bread)
> 1 teaspoon lemon zest
> 1 Tbsp lemon juice
> 1 Tbsp water
> 2 Tbsp chopped fresh parsley
> 2 Tbsp finely chopped white onion
> Salt and freshly ground black pepper
> A couple squirts of sriracha (or favorite hot sauce)
> 1 raw egg
> 2 Tbsp olive oil
> 1/2 teaspoon butter (key to the browning)
> 
> Coleslaw
> 
> 1 carrot, julienne peeled
> 1/4 small cabbage, slivered
> 1 teaspoon celery seed
> dash salt and pepper
> 1 tablespoon lemon juice
> 1/4 cup mayo
> 1/4 cup 0% greek yogurt
> 
> Directions
> 
> Drain the liquid from the tuna cans.
> 
> In a medium bowl, mix together everything except the butter and oil.
> 
> Divide the mixture into 6 parts.
> 
> With each part, form into a ball and then flatten into a patty.
> 
> Place onto a wax paper lined tray and chill for an hour. This keeps them together when cooking.
> 
> Heat the olive oil and a little butter (for taste & browning) in a cast iron or stick-free skillet on medium high.
> 
> Gently place the patties in the pan, and cook until nicely browned, 3-4 minutes on each side.
> 
> To make the coleslaw, julienne peel a carrot (I use this peeler. and shred the cabbage.
> 
> Mix other ingredients in a bowl and toss vegetables in the dressing. Chill.
> 
> http://healthfullyeverafter.co/blog/2014/3/11/healthy-tuna-patties-with-greek-yogurt-coleslaw
> 
> Lemon and Scallion Vegan Patties with Spicy Ginger Dressing
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 c cooked lentils
> 1 c cooked quinoa
> 2 Tbsp tahini
> 2 Tbsp chia seeds + 6 Tbsp water
> 1 tsp garlic powder
> 1/2 tsp onion powder
> 1/2 tsp cumin
> 1/3 c spring onions, diced
> 1/3 c fresh parsley, chopped
> Juice of 1/2 lemon
> dash of salt & pepper
> 
> Directions:
> 
> In a small bowl, combine chia seeds and water, stirring every few minutes until gelled (about 5-10 minutes). In a mixing bowl, combine all ingredients and fold until evenly mixed with a spatula. In a pan, heat 1 Tbsp olive oil on high. Form 6 patties  batter will be sticky and packable  and place in oil. Fry on each side for 5 minutes, or until browned. Flip carefully! Serve over spinach and watercress, and add slices of avocado
> 
> Ginger dressing:
> 
> Ingredients:
> 2 Tbsp soy sauce
> 1 Tbsp tahini
> 1″ fresh grated ginger, or 1/2 tsp powdered ginger
> 1/4 tsp red pepper flakes or powder
> 1/2 tsp garlic powder
> Juice of 1/2 lemon
> 1/4 c olive oil
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Whisk together all ingredients except oil. When blended, add oil while whisking to incorporate.
> 
> http://whyfoodworks.com/2014/03/22/reciperedux-vegan-lemon-scallion-patties-with-spicy-ginger-dressing/
> 
> Middle Eastern Meatless Mini-Burgers with Lemon Herb Aioli
> 
> Red potatoes and garbanzo beans (AKA chickpeas) serve as the base ingredients of these Middle Eastern Meatless Mini-burgers. Garlic, parsley and paprika pump up these patties with fresh flavors, and the roasted red pepper and radish chips add color and crunch.
> 
> But the ingredient that really makes these veggie burgers stand out is the lemon herb aioli from Stonewall Kitchen. I bought a jar on a whim while shopping at Cornucopia, a local kitchen shop here in the Lou. This condiment is a total splurge both in terms of nutrition and price, but I think worth it, because a little goes a long way. If you don't want to track down your own jar of lemon herb aioli, but you still want to try making these Middle Eastern Meatless Mini-burgers, you can try adding about 2 tsp. lemon juice to about 2 Tbsp. light mayonnaise as a sub for the aioli.
> 
> Middle Eastern Meatless Mini-Burgers (recipe adapted from Cooking Light, Nov. '09)
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1/2 pound small red potatoes, halved
> 3 Tbsp. olive oil
> 2 cloves garlic, minced
> 1 (15 oz) can chick peas (garbanzo beans) drained and rinsed well
> 1 Tbsp. fresh parsley, chopped
> 1/2 tsp. each: smoked paprika, salt and pepper
> 1 egg, lightly beaten (we used Good Earth Egg Company, Bonne Terre, MO)
> 2 Tbsp. lemon herb aioli (we used Stonewall Kitchen)
> 1/2 cup thinly sliced radishes
> 2 halves roasted red peppers
> 6 whole wheat slider buns
> 
> Cooking Directions
> 
> Place potatoes in a saucepan with enough water to cover potatoes. Bring to boil, cook about 20 minutes until tender. Drain water and allow to cool.
> 
> Place potatoes in a medium bowl; add 1 Tbsp. oil, garlic, chickpeas, parsley, paprika, salt, pepper; coarsely mash until all ingredients well blended but still chunky. Add in beaten egg.
> 
> With hands, divide mixture into 6 equal portions and form into small (about 3-inch) patties.
> 
> Heat 2 Tbsp. oil in skillet over medium heat; add formed patties to pan and cook about 4 minutes on each side until golden brown.
> 
> Spread each slider bun with 1 tsp. lemon herb aioli, top with chickpea patty, radish slices and roasted red pepper.
> 
> http://www.eatinglocalinthelou.com/2014/02/middle-eastern-meatless-mini-burgers.html
> 
> quinoa and chickpea patties
> 
> WHAT'S NEEDED
> 
> 2-3 Tablespoons grapeseed oil or extra virgin olive oil
> 1 shallot, minced (can substitute with white onion)
> 1.5 cups (1 can) cooked garbanzo beans
> 1/2 cup almond flour or bread crumbs
> 1 cup cooked quinoa (1/2 cup dry)
> 1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese
> 1/2 cup carrots (about 1 medium sized), grated
> 1/4 cup fresh parsley, finely chopped
> 2 eggs, beaten
> 1 Tablespoon red wine vinegar
> 1/4 teaspoon kosher or sea salt
> 1/4 teaspoon freshly cracked black pepper
> 
> HOW TO MAKE IT
> 
> Place 1 teaspoon oil in a small saute pan over medium heat. Sautee the shallots until softened and sweetened, about 5 minutes, stirring occasionally. Remove from heat.
> 
> In a large mixing bowl, mash the beans with the back of a fork. Add the cooked shallots and remaining ingredients and use a spoon to combine well.
> 
> Gently form into patties about 1/2-inch thick and 3 inches across. In a heavy skillet (do NOT use a non-stick pan), heat remaining olive oil over medium-high heat. Cook patties until golden brown and crisp, about 3 minutes per side, reducing heat if they're browning too quickly.
> 
> SERVING SUGGESTION: Top two patties with a poached egg, and sprinkle with cracked pepper and scallions to serve. Also great topped with tomato salsa or spinach pesto!
> 
> www.itsyummi.com/quinoa-chickpea-patties
> 
> Falafel with Lemon-Mint Raita
> 
> SERVES: 2-3 SERVINGS
> 
> Falafel:
> 
> 1 (15-ounce) can garbanzo beans, rinsed and drained
> 3 cloves garlic
> 2 tablespoons parsley
> 2 tablespoons cilantro
> 2 tablespoons mint
> 1 teaspoon baking powder
> 1 teaspoon cumin
> ½ teaspoon salt
> ¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper
> 3 tablespoons kumquat's gluten-free all-purpose flour or other gluten-free all-purpose flour
> Olive oil
> 
> Raita:
> 
> ½ cup full-fat Greek yogurt
> 2 tablespoons lemon juice
> 1 tablespoon chopped mint
> 1 clove garlic, minced
> ¼ teaspoon salt
> 
> INSTRUCTIONS
> 
> To make Falafel:
> 
> Combine all ingredients but olive oil in the container of a food processor. Pulse until mixture resembles coarse meal. Do not process until mixture forms a paste. Allow mixture to remain slightly chunky.
> 
> Form patties with about ⅓ cup mixture each. Heat enough oil to cover a large skillet (about ⅓ cup). When oil is hot, add patties and cook 3-4 minutes on each side or until browned.
> 
> To make Raita:
> 
> Combine all ingredients. Serve with Falafel.
> 
> http://kumquatblog.com/2014/03/falafel-with-lemon-mint-raita.html
> 
> CHEESEY TUNA CORN CAKE STACKERS  by Katie Heddleston
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 8 ounces of tuna (this is 2- 5oz cans of tuna drained)
> 1 egg
> 1/3 cup diced veggies or just 1/3 cup diced onion
> 1/3 cup grated parmesan cheese
> 2/3 cup corn
> pepper and garlic salt to taste
> oil for your skillet
> cheddar cheese for laying
> 
> Directions
> 
> Combine all ingredients (except oil and cheddar cheese). Make sure your tuna is drained well before combining.
> 
> Using a small skillet, drizzle some oil into the pan and heat to medium.
> 
> Form tuna patties one by one as you place them in the skillet. You do not want to prepare the patties ahead of time so they dont break.
> 
> Cook patties approximately 4 minutes on each side. I used a fork to help slide the patties on the spatula before flipping  it helped them stay together nicely.
> 
> Place patties on a plate covered with a paper towel to allow oil to dip out. I also blotted the tops of the patties with a paper towel to rid the patties of excess oil.
> 
> Make yourself a stack! I thought 3 patties was an appropriate serving, so I layered my three patties with a thin slice of cheddar cheese in-between and on top! Its like a tuna cake tuna melt!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.katieheddleston.com/2014/03/22/cheesey-tuna-corn-cake-stackers/
> 
> Spring Green Fennel Millet Cakes By Rebecca
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 cup cooked millet
> 1 cup cooked small white beans
> 3/4 cup shredded carrots (about 1 large)
> A handful of baby spinach leaves
> 1/3 cup raw almonds, chopped and toasted
> 1 cup diced fennel bulb
> 1/2 cup golden raisins
> 2 eggs
> salt and pepper, to taste
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Prepare millet and white beans. Shred carrots and chop and toast almonds.
> 
> In a food processor, measure in millet, beans, carrots, and spinach. Process until the beans are no longer whole, but make sure the mixture is not entirely smooth.
> 
> Pour out the millet-bean mixture into a medium bowl, and then incorporate the remaining ingredients. Salt and pepper to taste prior to adding the eggs. The mix should be fairly wet.
> 
> Put the mixture into the refridgerator and chill for about 30 minutes.
> 
> Preheat the oven to 400 degrees F. Lay parchment paper onto a baking stone or pan. Using a round cooking cutter (about 3 inches in diameter) for structure, scoop the mixture into 8 cakes directly onto the baking stone.
> 
> Bake for 15-20 minutes and then using a spatula, turn the cakes. Bake for 5 minutes more.
> 
> Remove from the oven and cool before eating.
> 
> https://eggplantandolive.wordpress.com/2014/03/21/spring-green-fennel-millet-cakes/
> 
> Chicken Patty Melt
> Posted on March 22, 2014 by Cindy Kerschner
> 
> Ingredients
> ½ pound ground chicken
> ¼ cup breadcrumbs
> 1 teaspoon garlic powder
> ½ teaspoon ground cumin
> ¼ teaspoon ground cayenne pepper
> Salt-to taste
> ¼ cup thinly slices onions
> ¼ cup sliced mushrooms
> 1 teaspoon olive oil
> 4 teaspoons butter, divided
> cooking spray
> 4 slices low-fat Swiss
> 4 slices rye bread
> 
> Instructions
> 
> Mix together chicken, spices and bread crumbs and form into patties. Spray a skillet with cooking spray and fry burgers until thoroughly cooked. Drain on a paper towel if necessary.
> 
> Fry mushrooms in olive oil and 1 teaspoon butter until golden brown.
> 
> Fry onions in remaining butter until soft and caramelize.
> 
> In a large skillet sprayed with cooking spray place 1 slice bread, 1 slice Swiss, burger, onions and mushrooms. Top with another slice of cheese and bread.
> 
> Cook until bread browns and cheese is melted.
> 
> http://www.cindysrecipesandwritings.com/chicken-patty-melt-reciperedux/
> 
> Its snowing again  this is the third time it has started today  it lays on the snow but melts when it hits bare pavement. Its right around the freezing mark  22° with the wind chill. Big flakes  if it starts to lay it is going to add up fairly quickly. The children were so disappointed that they did not have at least a delay this morning.
> 
> The oxygen man has been here to fill my liquid tanks  I have three of them. They are what I fill my portables from. He got the portable on all three of them  I could only get it on one  so hopefully  what was wrong with it got fixed. I can get about eight hours out of my portable.
> 
> Hickory has been loving the snow  she dives into the snow drift that crosses her yard  she lays on her back and scratches herself on the snow  and she makes snow angels  much fun watching her in the snow, the cats are not thrilled with the snow  their tummy drags in the snow when they get out in it  they kind of hop their way to the barn. Sophie and tip kitty I have to put out twice since they wont use the litter box. I am sure they dont appreciate it a whole lot.
> 
> Ive been kind of lax in the dessert category so thought I would give you some interesting dessert recipes I have found. The first couple are paleo recipes.
> 
> Coconut Whipped Cream
> 
> Please note that this dairy-free whipped cream recipe calls for full-fat canned coconut milk. The fat is what makes the recipe creamy and luscious; light coconut milk wont work and results in a watery mess.
> 
> There is a fairly big discrepancy between different brands of coconut milk. I have found that the Native Forest brand is the most reliable when it comes to a rich and thick cream, which is the most important component of this recipe. I have tried using other brands of organic coconut milk and have had not had success in getting the cream to separate from the coconut water. When the cream doesnt rise to the top of the can, its not possible to make this recipe, so be mindful of the brand you choose.
> 
> I dont think this recipe will turn out with homemade coconut milk, but if you try that and it works, please leave a comment and let us know!
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 (13-ounce) can coconut milk
> 1 tablespoon honey
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 5 drops vanilla stevia
> pinch of celtic sea salt
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Place the can of coconut milk in the refrigerator at least 24 hours before making the whipped cream, so it is well chilled
> 
> Chill a metal bowl in the freezer for 15 minutes
> 
> Take the coconut milk out of the refrigerator and remove the lid
> 
> Gently scoop out the coconut fat, placing it in the chilled bowl
> 
> Pour the remaining liquid into a glass jar and store in the refrigerator, saving it for another use
> 
> Using a hand blender , whip the coconut milk fat until light and fluffy, about 1 minute
> 
> Whip in the honey, vanilla extract, stevia, and salt
> 
> Use right away or store in a glass jar in the refrigerator for up to 24 hours
> 
> Makes 1 cup
> 
> http://elanaspantry.com/coconut-whipped-cream/
> 
> Healthy Paleo Gluten Free Fudge NICOLE HUNN
> 
> Heres how its done: super nutritious and naturally sweet dates + good-quality unsweetened chocolate (I used Scharffen Berger dark) + virgin coconut oil + Dutch-processed cocoa powder (I used Rodelle brand) + some cream. Blend, chill, roll out and press into shape, chill again, then slice. Thats it.
> 
> Its solid at room temperature (thank you, unsweetened chocolate!), and needs no honey, no added sugar, no stevia, no nothin. I brought this fudge, along with homemade marshmallow gluten free rice krispie treats, to an impromptu Memorial Day neighborhood get-together yesterday, and the fudge got the most ooooohs and aaaaahhhhhhhs. Heres how to make your very own:
> 
> Yield: 16 pieces
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 6 ounces unsweetened chocolate, chopped
> 6 tablespoons (3 ounces) virgin coconut oil
> 1 pound medjool or deglet noor dates*, pitted
> 1/2 cup (4 fluid ounces) cream or milk (not nonfat)
> 2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
> 1/2 cup (40 g) Dutch-processed cocoa powder
> *Medjool dates are sweeter and a bit more moist, but can be harder to find (I usually find them at my local Trader Joes). Deglet noor dates are a bit drier and less sweet, but they are plenty sweet for this recipe.
> 
> Directions
> 
> Place the chopped chocolate and coconut oil in a medium-sized bowl, and place the bowl over a small saucepan with about 1 cup of water that is simmering over medium-high heat. Allow the chocolate and coconut oil to sit above the simmering water, stirring occasionally, until the chocolate and oil are melted and smooth. Remove the bowl from the heat and set it aside to cool briefly.
> 
> In a large bowl, place the dates and cover with hot tap water. Allow to sit for 10 minutes, then drain the water and squeeze the dates to rid them of excess water. Place the dates in the bowl of a food processor fitted with the steel blade. Add the cream and the slightly cooled melted chocolate and coconut oil, and process until the dates are smooth (about 4 minutes). You may have to stop the food processor occasionally to scrape the mixture off the lid of the food processor and back into the bowl. Add the vanilla, and the cocoa powder, and pulse until the cocoa powder is absorbed and the mixture is thick and shiny (1 to 2 minutes).
> 
> Scrape the fudge into a medium-sized bowl, and place it in the refrigerator to chill for about 5 minutes. This will make the fudge easier to shape. Place the chilled fudge between two sheets of unbleached parchment paper and roll out into an 8-inch by 8-inch square, press the edges to square them. Place the fudge, still between the sheets of parchment paper, into the refrigerator to chill until firm (about 30 minutes). Slice the chilled fudge into 16 squares. Store any leftover fudge in an airtight container in the refrigerator.
> 
> P.S. For more fabulous shoestring recipes, please pick up a copy of Gluten-Free on a Shoestring Quick & Easy! With your support, the blog will keep going and going and going!
> 
> http://www.yummly.com/recipe/external/Healthy-Paleo-Gluten-Free-Fudge-760668
> 
> Paleo Pie Crust
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 2 cups blanched almond flour
> ¼ teaspoon celtic sea salt
> 2 tablespoons coconut oil
> 1 egg
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Place flour and salt in food processor and pulse briefly
> 
> Add coconut oil and egg and pulse until mixture forms a ball
> 
> Press dough into a 9-inch pie dish
> 
> Bake at 350° for 8-12 minutes
> 
> Makes 1 pie crust
> 
> If you wish to use this almond flour pie crust for a pie that requires baking, simply do not pre-bake it. Load it up with your filling and bake according to the recipe of your choice, or until your pie is all the way cooked through. What do you think youll put in this Paleo Pie Crust? Fruit filling, cream filling, quiche or something else altogether?
> 
> http://elanaspantry.com/paleo-pie-crust/
> 
> Almond Flour Pie Crust
> 
> Our classic pie crust is a must-have recipe for anyone who loves to bake. We use this crust for all our pie-making adventures. The flavor is versatile enough for fresh fruit pies, pudding pies, pumpkin pies, or even cheesecake.
> 
> Yield: 9-inch round pie crust
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 2 1/2 cup 2.5 cup 2.5 cup Almond Meal/Flour
> 1/2 tsp 1/2 tsp 1/2 tsp Salt
> 1/2 tsp 1/2 tsp 1/2 tsp Baking Soda
> 1/2 cup 1/2 cup 1/2 cup Organic [*Spectrum Brand, sustainably sourced] Palm Oil Shortening
> 2 Tbsp 2 Tbsp 2 Tbsp Grade B Maple Syrup
> 1 tsp 1 tsp 1 tsp Pure Vanilla Extract
> 
> Process
> 
> Preheat oven to 325°F.
> 
> In a medium sized bowl, combine dry ingredients.
> 
> In a small bowl, combine wet ingredients (make sure to melt the palm shortening before mixing it into the batter, about 40 seconds in the microwave does the trick).
> 
> Stir wet ingredients into dry.
> 
> Pat the dough into a 9-inch glass pie dish, and bake for 1015 minutes, or until golden.
> 
> Remove from oven to cool.
> 
> Notes: Shaping the pie crust takes a little finesse. It takes about 10 minutes to smooth out the perfect pie crust; you want to create an even, thin layer. We will often use freshly ground pecans in place of almond for our pies. The warm flavor of a pecan pie crust is the perfect complement to a pumpkin pie. For this, substitute pecan meal for almond meal in equal amounts.
> 
> I KID YOU NOT! Calories: 2549 - Total Fat: 233g - Total Carbohydrate: 71g - Protein: 54g
> 
> http://www.primalpalate.com/paleo-recipe/almond-flour-pie-crust/
> 
> Paleo Vegan Pie Crust
> 
> This flaky vegan piecrust will become your favorite! So crispy and delicious, you wont believe how quick it is to make. It is also a Paleo pie crust, gluten-free, grain-free, and low-carb. You can roll it out with a rolling pin, or press it into the pan with your fingers. This is a perfect crust for Paleo Apple Pie and Paleo Pumpkin Pie. Its so flaky and crisp, no one guesses it is completely grain free. Instead of eggs, chia seedsl helps to bind the dough. I like white chia seeds, as black will make your dough quite dark. Youll need a food processor to grind the coconut. Makes 1 9-inch pie shell. For a double crust or lattice, double the recipe. Find more Paleo Desserts at my website PaleoDesserts.com!
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1/3 cup ground white chia seeds
> 1/3 cup filtered water
> 3 tablespoons Just Like Sugar Table Top natural chicory root sweetener, or 1/2 teaspoon PureLo Lo Han Sweetener by Swanson, or 2 tablespoons raw honey, or your favorite sweetener.
> 1/2 teaspoon sea salt
> 1/3 cup arrowroot powder
> 2 1/2 cups shredded unsweetened coconut
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> Instructions
> Directions:
> 
> Stir chia seeds into the water and allow to soak for 10 minutes.
> 
> In a food processor add sweetener, salt, arrowroot, and mix well.
> 
> Add shredded coconut and spin until very fine. Stop it and clean the sides several times to be sure it grinds very fine.
> 
> Add vanilla and soaked chia seeds to food processor and mix again until it becomes a soft, uniform dough.
> 
> Place the dough a board between two pieces of parchment paper.
> 
> Dust the surface with arrowroot powder to keep from sticking.
> 
> Use a rolling pin to roll it to 13  14 inches round, depending upon the size of your pan.
> 
> Remove the top layer of parchment paper, and use the bottom layer of paper to flip dough gently over onto pie pan. Repair any rips.
> 
> Flute the edges with your fingers. Prick the bottom of the pie with a fork in a few places. Pre-bake crust for 20 minutes at 300 degrees.
> 
> Cool the pie crust, add filling and bake pie.
> 
> http://janeshealthykitchen.com/paleo-vegan-pie-crust/
> 
> A Paleo Pie Crust
> (for Pot Pie or Fruit Pie) by Miranda Demarest
> 
> This can be used for either a grain-free pot pie (like this chicken pot pie) or a fruit pie (such as apple). The recipe makes enough crust for a two crust 9 inch pie or a large (9x13) single top crust for a pot pie.
> Ingredients:
> 
> 10 oz almond flour
> 3 oz tapioca flour
> 3 oz arrowroot powder
> 2 tsp psyillium husks (if you can't find pysillium husks, you can substitute 1 tsp guar or xanthum gum)
> 1 tsp salt
> 10 Tbsp lard, cold (you could use butter, but you would be missing out on the most tender crust possible!)
> 1 large egg
> 4-6 Tbsp cold water
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Measure and mix flours, salt and psyillium in a large bowl.
> 
> Add lard to bowl and cut it into the flour with a pastry cutter until the pieces of lard are no bigger than a pea. The colder the lard, the better.
> 
> Mix egg and 4 Tbsp water in a small bowl to break up the egg.
> 
> Pour egg and water mixture over flour and fat and mix until the dough comes together in one lump. Add more water if needed to achieve a uniform ball of dough. Wrap and put in the fridge for at least an hour.
> 
> When you are ready to make your pie, roll out the crust between two sheets of parchment paper as this avoids the need to use more flour to prevent it from sticking. You can use one of the sheets to help you move the crust into the pan or on top of the pie filling.
> 
> For a single top crust on a pot pie type filling which is already cooked through, bake until the crust is lightly browned, about 25 minutes at 375 degrees. In a two crust fruit pie like apple or blueberry, the filling usually needs longer to cook, so cover the crust with foil and reduce the oven temp to 350 degrees. Take off the foil for the last 10 minutes or so to brown the crust. It won't get really dark, so don't overcook.
> 
> Use the crust with your favorite pie and enjoy!
> 
> www.sustainablebabysteps.com/paleo-pie-crust.html#sthash.pSVt7dvJ.dpuf
> 
> Chocolate Pecan Pie  GF
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 9″ unbaked Paleo Pie Crust
> 3 large eggs
> 1 cup coconut sugar
> 2 tablespoons coconut oil , melted
> 1 ½ cups chocolate chunks
> 2 cups whole pecans
> 
> Directions:
> 
> In a food processor , combine eggs, coconut sugar, and coconut oil
> 
> Stir in pecans and chocolate chips by hand
> 
> Transfer filling into unbaked crust
> 
> Bake at 350° for 40-50 minutes, or until set
> 
> Cool completely before slicing, and serve
> 
> Makes 8 slices
> 
> http://elanaspantry.com/chocolate-pecan-pie/
> 
> Have I mentioned that I love soup. I am sure I have  I could eat soup every day year around. It just seems to hit the spot and is right up there in the comfort food category. One really does not need a recipe for soup  this past week several of you made my kind of soup  whatever was left over in the fridge. Sounds so good right now. But I have a few recipes for you  and least they will give you some ideas .
> 
> Heidi just went out to go get the children at school  she slid right into the snow bank in front of the car and was stuck  she needed someone to push and help her rock the car  unfortunately I was the only one at home. Alex  with protest  said he would pick them up and bring them home. He is such a horses patoote  he expects everyone to bow to his needs but heaven forbid that he would gladly do anything for the family.
> 
> Fall Soups for Fibromyalgia
> Consider Soups for Fibromyalgia Nutrition
> 
> Many studies on eating soup are very positive, showing that levels of carotenoids, vitamins and minerals are increased when soup is consumed daily. The amount of soup served in these studies is small  one cup or less, yet the benefits are great. When you have fibromyalgia, there are some important considerations to remember when choosing your soup, or making it from scratch.
> 
> Not Too Much Salt
> 
> You dont need a lot of salt. Excess salt and sodium in the diet can lead to high blood pressure in those who are salt-sensitive. This isnt meant to say avoid all salt; your adrenals need salt to survive and very little is not good either. It just means watch the salt  especially in canned soups. If youre adding salt to the soup, dont add a lot. One teaspoon of salt can provide 3 to 5 grams sodium.
> 
> Even if you like salty foods, you dont need a lot of salt or sodium in soups. In one French study, volunteers ate chicken noodle soups every week for five weeks. The soup label was removed so they wouldnt know how much sodium they were consuming. The volunteers liked the soups equally well that were reduced in salt content by 22 and 33%.
> 
> Plenty of Herbs
> 
> Flavor your soup with herbs. There are so many herbs you could use that contain hundreds of positive medicinal actions in the body. For example, why not add curcumin to your soup for an exotic flavor? The curcumin is loaded with anti-inflammatory actions that you need when you have fibromyalgia. Or you could add onions and garlic, which will provide a boost for your immune system; its bad enough to suffer from a fibromyalgia attack without being sick from cold or flu on top of it. But dont stop there with these herbs; add oregano, rosemary, thyme, savory, dill, and whatever else you have in your kitchen. Really, how often are you using these herbs? When was the last time you purchased any of them? They need to be consumed, not just sit on your shelves and look pretty.
> 
> Colorful Vegetables
> 
> Carotenoids are the substances in fruits and vegetables that give them their red, orange, and green colors. Carrots and tomatoes as well as leafy greens are full of carotenoids, and these substances have been found to increase your cognitive function (memory, thinking ability) even up to 13 years later. Pretty amazing, huh? Start adding generous portions of these vegetables in your soups. Even doctoring up canned soups is a good way to get your daily veggie intake, so go for it and add one cup spinach leaves to the next soup you are eating. It will help when you get brain fog. You may also want to consider mung bean soup. This soup is loaded with phytochemicals that assist in reducing free radical numbers in the body
> 
> Avoid BPA
> 
> Stay away from soups that are high in bisphenol-A. Unfortunately, BPA content is not listed on a food labels, so youll have to investigate this further and find out which canned foods are high in the chemical. BPA disrupts your hormone levels and your body doesnt need any more disruption. Stay away from tuna  dont ever add it to your soups, as tuna is not only one of the highest sources of BPA, but is also high in mercury. Also very high in mercury is shark fin soup, which should also be avoided.
> 
> If you prefer to make your own soup, heres a recipe to get you started.
> 
> Anti-Inflammatory Pumpkin Soup
> 
> Pumpkin is one of the most anti-inflammatory vegetables you can find; thus, it is one of the most important vegetables you can eat during the fall and winter. Pumpkin is loaded with carotenoids, even more so than carrots.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 medium-sized pumpkin, cut into bite-sized chunks after seeds and outer skin is removed
> 1 bunch celery, sliced
> 2 red sweet onions, sliced
> 4 cloves garlic, sliced
> 2 tablespoons olive oil
> 3 apples, cored and diced
> 2 pear, cored and diced
> 1 bunch watercress, sliced
> 1 bunch parsley, sliced
> 1 inch fresh ginger, diced
> 1⁄2 teaspoon basil
> 1⁄2 teaspoon oregano
> 1⁄2 teaspoon savory
> 1 pound fresh spinach leaves, washed
> 2-1/2 quarts water
> Salt and pepper (to taste)
> 
> Directions:
> 
> In a saute pan, saute the onions, celery and garlic in the olive oil.
> 
> Slice the pumpkin into chunks. Add to soup pot.
> 
> Add sauteed vegetables, apples, pears, watercress, parsley, ginger, spinach, basil, oregano, and savory to the soup pot.
> 
> Next add water to cover all vegetables. Salt and pepper to your taste.
> 
> Cover soup pot with lid. Simmer on low heat for one hour.
> 
> Variations:
> 
> Add your choice of protein to the pumpkin soup  either chicken, turkey, beef, or even wild meats such as buffalo or venison. If using buffalo or venison, increase cooking time by 30 minutes.
> 
> You could also eliminate the basil, oregano, savory, and ginger and squeeze the juice of one lemon into the soup right before serving. Tasty!
> 
> Eliminate the fruit and add other vegetables such as zucchini, carrots, parsnips, and kale.
> 
> Blend the soup and add milk to it, turning it into a cream soup.
> 
> Add cheese on top of the soup right before serving.
> 
> Add sliced cooked broiled steak with the meat juices to the soup
> 
> http://fibromyalgia.newlifeoutlook.com/fall-soups
> 
> Chunky Artichoke and Sunchoke Soup Contributed by April Bloomfield
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 lemon, halved
> 9 medium artichokes
> 1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
> 2 medium onions, cut into 1/2-inch pieces
> 3 garlic cloves, minced
> Kosher salt
> 1 1/4 pounds sunchokes, peeled and cut into 1/2-inch pieces
> 3/4 cup dry white wine
> 4 ounces thinly sliced prosciutto
> 1 cup heavy cream
> 4 scallions, thinly sliced
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Squeeze the juice from 1 lemon half into a large bowl of water.
> 
> Snap off the dark green outer leaves of 1 of the artichokes. Cut 1 inch off the top, then peel the bottom and stem. Halve the artichoke lengthwise and scoop out the furry choke.
> 
> Cut each half in half lengthwise, then rub the quarters with the remaining lemon half and add them to the lemon water. Repeat the process with the remaining 8 artichokes.
> 
> In a large enameled cast-iron casserole, heat the oil.
> 
> Add the onions, garlic and 2 teaspoons of salt and cook over moderate heat, stirring, until softened and light golden, about 15 minutes.
> 
> Scatter the sunchokes over the onions in an even layer. Drain the artichokes and arrange on top. Pour in the wine and 2 cups of water. Completely cover the vegetables with the prosciutto.
> 
> Cover the casserole and cook over low heat for 30 minutes.
> 
> Stir in the cream and sprinkle the scallions on top. Cover and cook until all of the vegetables are tender and the soup has thickened slightly, about 30 minutes longer.
> 
> Remove from the heat and let stand for 10 minutes. Season with salt and serve.
> 
> Make Ahead The soup can be refrigerated for 2 days.
> 
> Suggested Pairing: Creamy soups call for vibrant wines, like northern Italian whites
> 
> http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/chunky-artichoke-and-sunchoke-soup
> 
> Celery Soup with Bacon Croutons Contributed by Naomi Pomeroy
> 
> SERVINGS: 8
> 
> This elegant soup from chef Naomi Pomeroy gets a surprising amount of flavor from sautéed celery. It has great garnishes, too: bacon croutons and a drizzle of lemon oil. Be sure to buy extra-virgin olive oil infused with pure lemon extract.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 6 tablespoons unsalted butter
> 3 medium leeks, halved and thinly sliced
> 2 medium onions, finely chopped
> 3 large garlic cloves, thinly sliced
> Kosher salt
> Pepper
> 12 large celery ribs (2 pounds), trimmed and thinly sliced
> 4 ounces bacon, finely diced
> Three 1/2-inch-thick slices of country bread, cut into 1/2-inch dice
> 1/2 cup crème fraîche or sour cream
> Lemon olive oil, for drizzling
> 
> Directions:
> 
> In a large saucepan, melt 4 tablespoons of the butter. Add the leeks, onions, garlic and a generous pinch each of salt and pepper and cook over moderately high heat, stirring, until softened but not browned, about 12 minutes.
> 
> Add the celery and cook, stirring, until just starting to soften, about 3 minutes.
> 
> Add 8 cups of water and bring to a boil, then reduce the heat to moderate. Simmer, stirring occasionally, until the vegetables are very tender, 35 to 40 minutes.
> 
> Meanwhile, in a large skillet, cook the bacon over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until browned and crisp, 8 minutes.
> 
> Using a slotted spoon, transfer the bacon to half of a paper towellined baking sheet to drain.
> 
> Melt the remaining 2 tablespoons of butter in the bacon fat. Add the bread and cook over moderately high heat, stirring, until browned and crisp, 8 minutes. Transfer to the other side of the prepared baking sheet; season with salt and pepper.
> 
> Working in batches, puree the soup in a blender until smooth. Return the soup to the saucepan, whisk in the creme fraiche and season with salt and pepper. Serve hot, topped with the bacon, croutons and a drizzle of lemon olive oil.
> 
> Make Ahead The soup can be refrigerated for 3 days. Rewarm before serving.
> 
> Suggested Pairing: Citrusy, medium-bodied Chardonnay.
> 
> http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/celery-soup-with-bacon-croutons
> 
> Gingered Butternut Squash Soup with Spicy Pecan Cream Contributed by Dean Fearing
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 2 large butternut squash (5 1/2 pounds), halved lengthwise and seeded
> 1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
> 3/4 cup pecans (2 ounces)
> 2 tablespoons unsalted butter
> 1 large onion, cut into 1/2-inch dice
> 1 small fennel bulbhalved, cored and cut into 1/2-inch dice
> One 1 1/2-inch piece of fresh ginger, peeled and finely chopped
> 6 cups chicken stock
> One 14-ounce can of unsweetened coconut milk
> 3/4 cup chilled heavy cream
> 1 teaspoon hazelnut oil
> 1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper
> Kosher salt
> 1/2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Preheat the oven to 350°. Rub the cut sides of the squash with the olive oil and set them, cut side down, on a large rimmed baking sheet. Bake the squash for about 1 hour, or until very tender. Remove from the oven and let stand until cool enough to handle. Spoon the squash flesh into a large bowl; discard the skins.
> 
> In a pie plate, toast the pecans for about 8 minutes, or until lightly browned and fragrant; let the nuts cool.
> 
> In a large pot, melt the butter. Add the onion, fennel and ginger and cook over moderate heat until softened, about 8 minutes. Add the squash and the chicken stock, cover and simmer for 20 minutes, stirring occasionally. Uncover the pot and continue cooking until the squash starts to fall apart, about 10 minutes. Remove from the heat and stir in the coconut milk.
> 
> Meanwhile, in a food processor, pulse the pecans until they are finely chopped. In a medium bowl, beat the cream until soft peaks form. Fold in the chopped pecans, hazelnut oil and cayenne pepper and season with salt.
> 
> Working in batches, puree the squash soup in a blender until smooth. Stir in the lemon juice and season with salt. Ladle the soup into bowls, top with a dollop of the pecan cream and serve.
> 
> Make Ahead The soup can be refrigerated for up to 2 days. Reheat gently, adding a little chicken stock to thin the soup.
> 
> Suggested Pairing: A fruity, aromatic Viognier will have enough body to stand up to this rich soup. Try one from Texas or Napa Valley.
> 
> http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/gingered-butternut-squash-soup-with-spicy-pecan-cream
> 
> Carrot, Squash, and Jerusalem-Artichoke Soup with White Beans
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 2 tablespoons olive oil
> 1 onion, chopped
> 1 pound carrots, halved lengthwise and cut crosswise into 1/2-inch slices
> 1 3/4 teaspoons salt
> 2 cloves garlic, minced
> 1 zucchini, quartered lengthwise and cut crosswise into 1/2-inch slices
> 1 yellow squash, quartered lengthwise and cut crosswise into 1/2-inch slices
> 1 1/2 quarts canned low-sodium chicken broth or homemade stock
> 1 2/3 cups canned diced tomatoes with their juice (one 15-ounce can)
> 1 pound Jerusalem artichokes, peeled, halved, and cut into 1/2-inch slices
> 3 cups drained and rinsed canned cannellini beans (two 15-ounce cans)
> 1/2 cup chopped fresh parsley
> 1/4 teaspoon fresh-ground black pepper
> Grated zest of 1/2 orange
> 
> Directions:
> 
> In a large saucepan, heat the oil over moderate heat. Add the onion, carrots, and 1/2 teaspoon of the salt and cook, stirring occasionally, until the vegetables start to soften, about 5 minutes.
> 
> Add the garlic, zucchini, yellow squash, broth, tomatoes, and the remaining 1 1/4 teaspoons salt; bring to a simmer. Add the Jerusalem artichokes and return to a simmer. Reduce the heat and simmer, partially covered, until the vegetables are tender, about 10 minutes. Stir in the beans, parsley, pepper, and zest.
> 
> Notes If you dont want to tackle the job of peeling knobby Jerusalem artichokes, just scrub them well with a vegetable brush under running water and leave the peel on.
> 
> Suggested Pairing: The soft nutty flavors & rich texture of Pinot Gris beautifully complement the earthy sweetness of this tasty soup. Try one from a well-known Alsace producer such as Trimbach, Sparr, Beyer, or Hugel.
> 
> www.foodandwine.com/recipes/carrot-squash-and-jerusalem-artichoke-soup-with-white-beans
> 
> Winter Squash Soup with Roasted Pumpkin Seeds Contributed by Susur Lee
> 
> SERVINGS: 10 to 12
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 4 tablespoons unsalted butter
> 1 medium onion, coarsely chopped
> 1 celery rib, coarsely chopped
> 2 garlic cloves, coarsely chopped
> 1 cup dry white wine
> 1 quart chicken stock or low-sodium broth
> 1 quart water
> 4 pounds kabocha or butternut squashpeeled, seeded and cut into 1-inch cubes
> Salt and freshly ground white pepper
> Large pinch of freshly grated nutmeg
> Salted roasted pumpkin seeds, honey and diced cucumber, for garnish (optional)
> 
> Directions:
> 
> In a large pot, melt the butter. Add the onion, celery and garlic and cook over moderate heat, stirring, until softened, about 5 minutes. Add the white wine and simmer for 3 minutes. Add the stock and water and bring to a boil. Add the squash, cover partially and simmer over moderately low heat until tender, about 30 minutes.
> 
> Working in batches, puree the soup in a blender. Return the soup to the pot, bring to a simmer and season with salt, white pepper and nutmeg. Garnish with the pumpkin seeds, a drizzle of honey and the cucumber. & Potato Stew
> 
> Make Ahead The soup can be refrigerated for up to 2 days. Reheat before serving.
> 
> Suggested Pairing: Vouvray, with its classic apple aroma, is ideal for this velvety soup.
> 
> www.foodandwine.com/recipes/winter-squash-soup-with-roasted-pumpkin-seeds
> 
> White-Bean Soup with Bacon and Herbs Contributed by Jose Garces
> 
> SERVINGS: 12
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 1/4 pounds thick-sliced bacon, cut crosswise into 1/4-inch strips
> 2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
> 1 Spanish onion, finely chopped
> 1 large carrot, finely diced
> 2 celery ribs, finely diced
> 4 garlic cloves, minced
> 1 fresh bay leaf
> 2 teaspoons chopped thyme
> 2 teaspoons chopped rosemary
> 1 pound Great Northern beans, soaked overnight and drained
> 10 cups chicken stock
> Salt and freshly ground pepper
> 
> Directions:
> 
> In a large soup pot, cook the bacon over moderate heat, stirring, until browned and crisp, about 7 minutes. Drain, reserving the fat and bacon separately.
> 
> Heat the olive oil in the soup pot. Add the onion, carrot and celery and cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until the vegetables are softened, about 8 minutes.
> 
> Stir in the garlic, bay leaf and 1 teaspoon each of the chopped thyme and rosemary and cook until fragrant, about 2 minutes.
> 
> Add the drained beans, stock and 3 tablespoons of the reserved bacon fat and bring to a boil.
> 
> Simmer the soup over moderately low heat until the beans are tender, about 1 1/2 hours.
> 
> Discard the bay leaf and stir in the remaining thyme and rosemary. Season the soup with salt and pepper and transfer to shallow bowls. Garnish the soup with the bacon and serve.
> 
> Make Ahead The soup and bacon can be refrigerated separately for up to 3 days. Recrisp the bacon before serving.
> 
> Suggested Pairing: Bright, citrusy Albariño
> 
> www.foodandwine.com/recipes/white-bean-soup-with-bacon-and-herbs
> 
> Beet-and-Tomato Soup with Cumin Contributed by Benjamin Leroux
> 
> SERVINGS: 6
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1 pound medium beets
> 3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
> 4 medium shallots, thinly sliced
> 3 medium tomatoes, chopped
> Salt and freshly ground pepper
> 1 teaspoon ground cumin, plus more for garnish
> 1 quart vegetable stock or chicken stock
> 1 tablespoon tomato paste
> 1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons crème fraîche
> 2 tablespoons chopped parsley
> 
> Directions:
> 
> In a large saucepan, cover the beets with water. Bring to a boil and cook over moderately high heat until tender, about 1 hour; if necessary, add more water to keep the beets covered. Drain the beets and let cool slightly, then peel and coarsely chop.
> 
> Wipe out the saucepan and heat the olive oil in it. Add the shallots and cook over moderate heat until softened, about 4 minutes.
> 
> Add the tomatoes and chopped beets, season with salt and pepper and cook, stirring occasionally, until the tomatoes release their juices, about 5 minutes.
> 
> Add the 1 teaspoon of cumin and cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 1 minute. Stir in the vegetable stock and tomato paste and bring to a boil. Cover and simmer over low heat for 10 minutes.
> 
> Puree the soup in batches in a food processor. Rewarm the soup in the saucepan and season with salt and pepper.
> 
> Ladle the soup into bowls and top with dollops of crème fraîche. Sprinkle with a little cumin and the parsley and serve
> 
> www.foodandwine.com/recipes/beet-and-tomato-soup-with-cumin
> 
> Lentil and Garlic-Sausage Soup  by Tom Fundaro
> 
> SERVINGS: 6
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for drizzling
> 3/4 pound garlic sausage, cut into 1-inch cubes
> 3 large carrots, cut into 1/2-inch dice
> 3 garlic cloves, minced
> 1 large onion, coarsely chopped
> 1 medium fennel bulb, cut into 1/2-inch dice
> 1 bay leaf
> 1 cup dry white wine
> 3 cups French green lentils (1 pound plus 5 ounces)
> 2 quarts chicken broth
> 1 quart water
> 1 teaspoon chopped rosemary
> Salt and freshly ground pepper
> 1/2 ounces Manchego cheese, shredded (3/4 cup)
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Heat the 1/4 cup of olive oil in a large saucepan.
> 
> Add the sausage and cook over moderately low heat until it starts to brown, about 7 minutes.
> 
> Add the carrots, garlic, onion, fennel and bay leaf and cook over moderate heat until softened, about 8 minutes.
> 
> Add the wine and boil over moderately high heat until the pan is almost dry, about 5 minutes.
> 
> Stir in the lentils, broth and water and bring to a boil. Simmer, stirring occasionally, until the lentils are tender, 1 hour. Discard the bay leaf.
> 
> Stir the rosemary into the soup and season with salt and pepper. Ladle into bowls. Sprinkle with cheese, then drizzle with olive oil and serve.
> 
> Suggested Pairing: A Paso Robles Merlot matches well with this garlicky, robust soup.
> 
> www.foodandwine.com/recipes/lentil-and-garlic-sausage-soup
> 
> Chicken Sweet Potato and Kale Soup
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 2 (26 oz) chicken breasts, on the bone, skin removed
> 1 teaspoon seasoning salt (such as adobo)
> 1/2 tsp olive oil
> 1 large onion, chopped
> 2 celery stalks, chopped
> 3 garlic cloves, chopped
> 1/2 tsp dried oregano
> 1/2 tsp dried thyme
> 1/2 tsp ground cumin
> 6 cups reduced sodium chicken broth
> 1 large sweet potato, peeled and diced 1-inch cubes
> 3 cups kale, roughly chopped
> 1 fresh jalapeno, sliced in half lengthwise
> 1/4 cup fresh cilantro
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Season the chicken with the adobo and set aside while you prep all your vegetables.
> 
> Heat a large nonstick pot or Dutch oven over medium-low heat, add the oil and the onions and celery and cook until soft and golden, about 8 to 10 minutes, then add the garlic and dry spices and cook 2 to 3 minutes.
> 
> Add the chicken broth, chicken, jalapeno and cilantro. Cover and cook 20 minutes, then add the sweet potato and kale and cook until the sweet potatoes are tender and the chicken is cooked, about 25 to 30 minutes.
> 
> Remove the chicken, shred or cut up and discard the bones. Return to the pot, discard the jalapeno and serve the soup into 6 bowls.
> 
> Makes 6 cups
> 
> Servings: 6  Size: 1 1/2 cups  Old Points: 4 pts  Weight Watcher Points+: 5 pt
> Calories: 223  Fat: 4 g  Carb: 19 g  Fiber: 4 g  Protein: 28 g  Sugar: 2 g
> Sodium: 1142 mg (without salt)  Cholest: 63 mg
> 
> www.skinnytaste.com/2015/02/chicken-sweet-potato-and-kale-soup
> 
> Pasta e Fagioli
> 
> Servings 6
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 tablespoon olive oil
> 1 medium yellow onion, finely chopped
> 2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
> 1 teaspoon dried thyme
> 1/2 teaspoon dried rosemary
> 4 cups Progresso reduced-sodium chicken broth (from 32-oz carton)
> 3/4 cup uncooked elbow macaroni
> 2 cans (15 oz each) Progresso cannellini beans, drained, rinsed
> 1 can (28 oz) Muir Glen organic fire roasted crushed tomatoes, undrained
> 1/2 lb ground Italian sausage, browned and drained
> Grated Parmesan cheese, fresh thyme and crushed red pepper flakes, if desired
> 
> Directions
> 
> In 5-quart stockpot, heat oil over medium-high heat. Add onion; cook 3 to 5 minutes or until tender and translucent. Add garlic; cook 1 minute longer, stirring frequently.
> 
> Add thyme, rosemary and 3 1/2 cups of the chicken broth. Heat to boiling. Add macaroni; boil 5 to 7 minutes or until macaroni is almost tender but retains a bit of bite.
> 
> In blender, blend remaining 1/2 cup chicken broth, 1 can of the beans and the tomatoes. Blend until smooth. Add mixture to stockpot along with remaining can of beans and the sausage. Reduce heat to medium-low; simmer 10 minutes to blend flavors and heat through.
> 
> To serve, ladle soup into bowls. Top each serving with remaining ingredients.
> 
> Freezer Directions: Make as directed through step 3, but do not simmer 10 minutes to heat through. Ladle soup mixture into quart-size resealable plastic freezer bags; let out any excess air, and seal. Place bags flat in freezer. When ready to eat, thaw overnight in refrigerator. Place in 5-quart stockpot, and reheat over medium heat until heated through.
> 
> Expert Tips: Kidney beans can be substituted for the cannellini beans, if desired.
> 
> NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 360 - Calories from Fat 90 - Total Fat 10g - Saturated Fat 3g - Trans Fat 0g - Cholesterol 15mg - Sodium 1240mg - Total Carbohydrate 48g - Dietary Fiber 8g - Sugars 2g - Protein 17g;
> 
> % Daily Value*: Vitamin A 15%; Vitamin C 0%; Calcium 8%; Iron 20%;
> 
> Exchanges: 2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 1 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 1 Fat;
> 
> Carbohydrate Choices: 3
> 
> *Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.
> 
> http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/pasta-e-fagioli
> 
> 26° - windchill makes it feel like 15°. Glad I dont need to be outside. Heidi is cleaning katys today  I think there is more drinking coffee and talking at the kitchen table than there is cleaning. Katy is 95  lives along  how much dirt can she generate? Lol but Heidi dusts upstairs and down  sweeps upstairs and down  mops kitchen floor  cleans bathroom. Katy lives mostly downstairs  needs to go upstairs to use the bathroom. She has a pool in the backyard that the children use as often as possible during the summer.
> 
> Everyone is asleep in my house  sophie kitty on the floor  hickory in bed  head on my pillow of course  tip kitty laying up on the shelf in the closet and survivor kitty on the couch. I wonder what they are dreaming about?
> 
> I found an interesting dishrag pattern if some of you want some mindless television time knitting. It is called the side step rib stitch  makes a lovely dishrag  they include a picture. You can find this pattern here. https://ribbedforyourpleasure.wordpress.com/2008/10/17/slide-step-rib-cloth/
> 
> Another interesting stitch is the lake arial dishrag. I really like this pattern  there are so many things you could use this for  I think the pattern would make a beautiful sweater  or use it as a stripe down the top of the sleeve. Each pattern is five stitches long  plus five stitches  plus two stitches for the salvage edge (I always work the salvage thus  slip the first stitch as though to purl  always knit the last stitch. NOTE: this pattern does it the opposite way  Ive just been doing it this way so long it has become habit. It makes a lovely edge to your dishrag.) anyhow  the pattern is here. http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Dish/Lake-Ariel-Dishcloth
> 
> Being that spring is just around the corner you might want to make this dishrag  just to let you know what to expect once the warm sun hits the earth and light showers during the night. You will find this fun knit dishrag here. http://krisknits.blogspot.com/2008/02/its-spring-thing.html.
> 
> I have always used peaches and cream cotton yarn  but it fades in time  then I bought lion brands kitchen cotton  havent make a dishrag out of it yet  but it feels a little stiffer than peaches and cream  although I think it will soften up once it gets wet  but my all time favorite is I love this cotton  it is from michaels  I ordered mine on line  true to form  when I cant make up my mind order one of each color. I didnt order every color but almost. It is a dream to knit with  soft  just glides over the needles. Plus  it does not fade  think it makes a superior dishrag. I have lots of peaches and cream left that I will knit into dishrags but I wont buy anymore. Wonder if one could knit a sweater with I love this cotton?
> 
> I started an afghan last night  260 stitches  I am going to knit the first nine rows  and I will also be knitting the first nine stitches and the last nine stitches for a border and of course end by knitting nine rows. The pattern stitch is 15 stitches wide by eight rows in length. It is called the totem lace pattern stitch and you can find it here. I love this site  they do both a knit and a crochet stitch a day  I subscribed so I get it in my mailbox. They give the written directions and there is also a video tutorial for each stitch. If you havent ever been on this site it would be worth your while. My afghan pattern is found here - http://newstitchaday.com/?s=totem+pole+lace+pattern+stitch. You will want to check out the side which is www.newstitchaday.com.
> 
> This has been a lazy day so far for me  I finally pulled myself out of bed at ten this morning - I was warm and comfy so I just laid there and dozed. I moseyed around and got a shower  took my morning meds  did my inhalers  I mean I really moseyed. And here it is two in the afternoon and I have not accomplished much of anything. I do need to finish this opening for today and decided I should finish up with some salad recipes I found. I think salad is a year around thing that we eat anytime although fresh from the garden salads cant be beat.
> 
> I have also subscribed to a site  www.instructables.com  I take a pattern every so often just because I think it is interesting  Im never going to make it or build it though. Anyhow  for the first time some of id a how to make a salad tutorial that I think you are going to love. I urge you to visit the site  Ill give you the URL at the end like I always do  and look at the pictures. I realize this recipe is fairly labor intensive but what a presentation  give this center stage at your next buffet served dinner.
> 
> Super Fruit Sushi
> 
> Make some fun and healthy fruit sushi!
> 
> Ingredients: Banana, Grapefruit, Orange, Mango, Jicama, Honeydew or Kiwi, Cantaloupe, Chia Seeds, Honey, and Lemon/Lemon Juice
> 
> You will also need: Apple Corer OR Glue Stick Lid & Plastic Wrap
> 
> Step 1: Nigiri: Rice
> 
> 1.	Start by cutting a 0.25" thick slice of jicama.
> 
> 2.	Then, take that piece and cut out a rectangle that is 2" by 0.5". Done.
> 
> Step 2: Nigiri: Tamago
> 
> Cut out a rectangular piece of mango. It should have the same dimensions as the jicama from the previous step.
> 
> 1.	Cut the ends off at an angle (see picture).
> 2.	Place on top of jicama.
> 3.	Take a toothpick dipped in honey and draw a line down the center of the mango.
> 4.	Sprinkle some chia seeds on the honey.
> 5.	Use two toothpicks to move the seeds into a straight line.
> 6.	Do this down the side of the mango as well.
> Step 3: Nigiri: Ebi
> 
> Cut out a rectangular piece of cantaloupe. It should be slightly longer than the jicama- with one end cut at an angle.
> 1.	Cut the corners off to give it a rounded look.
> 2.	Find the midpoint of the longest side and cut downward, at an angle until you reach the the bottom end of the angled side (see picture).
> 3.	To make the tail, take the piece you just cut off and cut a triangle out of it. Tuck the tail underneath the end of the body so that it is sticking out.
> 4.	Cut little valleys on the top of the body to give it texture.
> 1.	Cut down at an angle
> 2.	Then, cut straight down.
> 3.	Use the knife blade to remove the piece you just cut.
> 5.	Place everything on top of jicama and you're done.
> 
> Step 4: Nigiri: Toro
> 
> 1.	Take a slice of grapefruit and peel the membrane off.
> 2.	Cut it so that it is the same length as the jicama (2").
> 3.	Then, slice it diagonally.
> 4.	Place on top of jicama and you're done.
> Step 5: Rolls: Outside
> 
> 1.	Slice the bananas into little rounds.
> 2.	Take an apple corer and remove the center part of the banana. If you don't have an apple corer, find some sort of cylindrical lid- like the one on a glue stick. To use it, just cover the inside with a piece of plastic wrap and push down on the center of the banana.
> 3.	Remove the peel and dip the banana into lemon juice (to prevent browning).
> 4.	Roll the outside of the banana in honey.
> 5.	Roll the banana in chia seeds.
> 6.	Cleanup by using a toothpick to move any seeds that may be on top to the sides.
> 7.
> Step 6: Rolls: Inside
> 
> Cut round pieces of kiwi (or honeydew) and cantaloupe to fill the center of the banana. If the pieces you make are not tall enough, take half of one of the banana pieces you just removed and put it back into the hole- then place the kiwi or cantaloupe on top of that.
> 
> 1.	For the grapefruit, just keep pushing small pieces into the hole until it is full.
> 2.	Try different combinations of fruit to make colorful rolls. Just add the fruit in one piece at a time.
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Super-Fruit-Sushi/?ALLSTEPS
> 
> Im not sure if the following is a salad or a meal it itself  I think it would work either way.
> 
> Quinoa Tabouli
> 
> Serves 4.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1/2 cup quinoa
> 1 1/2 cups water
> Bunch of flat-leaf parsley, finely chopped
> 1/2 bunch of cilantro, finely chopped
> 2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh mint
> 2 ripe tomatoes, halved, seeded, and finely chopped
> 3 scallions (white and green parts), trimmed and finely chopped
> Zest and juice of 1 lemon
> 3 tablespoons olive oil
> 1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
> 1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
> 
> Preparation:
> 
> Rinse the quinoa under cold water in a fine-mesh sieve. Turn it out into a large microwave-safe bowl and add the water. Cover and microwave on high for 9 minutes. Set aside for 2 minutes and then carefully uncover and fluff with a fork. The quinoa should have a tender snap when you bite it  if it doesnt, cover and microwave for up to 1 minute longer.
> 
> Stir the parsley, cilantro, mint, tomatoes, and scallions into the quinoa. Whisk the lemon zest and juice with the olive oil, salt, and pepper in a small bowl to make a vinaigrette and pour it over the quinoa. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap and set aside at room temperature for 1 hour for the flavors to combine before serving.
> 
> Reprinted from the book "Ten Dollar Dinners." Copyright © 2012 by Melissa dArabian. Published by Clarkson Potter, a division of Random House, Inc.
> 
> http://www.everydayhealth.com/news/quinoa-tabouli-recipe
> 
> Bacon Ranch Potato Salad
> 
> Serves: 4 to 6 servings
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 3 lbs small red potatoes
> salt
> ½ cup mayo
> ½ cup sour cream
> 1 (1-ounce) packet ranch salad dressing mix
> 4 green onions, sliced thin
> 4 strips bacon, cooked and crumbled (about ⅓ cup crumbled)
> 
> Instructions
> 
> Wash and cut potatoes into about 1-inch chunks. Place the potatoes in a large pot with just enough water to cover them. Add enough salt to make the water taste like ocean water. Place over medium high heat. Bring to a boil and reduce the heat to a simmer. Cook about 15 minutes, or until the potatoes are tender when pierced with a knife, but not mushy.
> 
> Meanwhile, make the dressing by combining the mayo, sour cream, and ranch dressing mix.
> 
> Once the potatoes are cooked through, drain them well. If you like your potato salad cold, spread the potatoes on a baking sheet and and chill them in the refrigerator. (If you find that you may have cooked them too long, this also helps firm them up so when you toss them with the dressing, they won't all fall apart.)
> 
> Combine the potatoes, dressing, green onions, and bacon in a large bowl and toss to coat. Serve immediately or refrigerate until served
> 
> www.southernbite.com/2015/02/05/bacon-ranch-potato-salad
> 
> Artichoke and Ripe-Olive Tuna Salad Recipe
> 
> Quick Info:
> Servings
> Quick Meal
> Contains Egg
> 
> Nutritional Info (Per serving):
> Calories: 210, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 791mg, Dietary Fiber: 3g, Total Fat: 8g, Carbs: 12g, Cholesterol: 25mg, Protein: 20g
> Carb Choices: 1
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 12 ounce(s) fish, tuna, light, packed in water, drained and flaked
> 1 cup(s) artichoke hearts
> 1/2 cup(s) olives, pitted, chopped
> 1/3 cup(s) mayonnaise, reduced-fat
> 2 teaspoon lemon juice
> 1 1/2 teaspoon oregano, fresh, chopped or 1/2 teaspoon dried
> Effective weight loss
> 
> Preparation
> 
> Combine tuna, artichokes, olives, mayonnaise, lemon juice and oregano in a medium bowl.
> 
> http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/artichoke--ripe-olive-tuna-salad.aspx
> 
> Chopped Salad With Chicken, Salami, and Mozzarella
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 3 cups chopped lettuce, such as iceberg, green or red leaf


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Thanks Sam. Haven't looked at your post yet- just been waiting for this now I will go and have a walk before it heats up. The nreturn and look at everything. Have our first Guild meeting for the year today so also need to prepare for that.
> 
> *SUMMARY*.
> 
> A number of us have family members with major health issues
> *Poldras* uncle who we knew was unwell is now refusing further treatment. *Bulldogs* sisters macular degeneration is deteriorating. *Swedenmes* husbands heart condition is worse than they thought. ICD will be inserted to shock heart back into rhythm if needed until paramedics arrive. He is not suitable for a transplant because of other damage as a result of the virus that is responsible for the heart condition.
> 
> *Grannypeg* dropped in, has had an infected sebaceous cyst. She is on antibiotics though it still needs draining *gagesmum* has also dropped in. She has a cyst in the left frontal lobe that needs watching to see if it grows.
> 
> *Agnescr* has recovered from the flu but is now having eye problems so she can hardly see (optician has told her it will recover though getting them checked further). Was seeing someone today and likely to have laser treatment.
> We also heard from *Dreamweaver* via rookie. DH having surgery for skin cancer soon. Jynxs lung infection worsening- trying to negotiate the system to see a new infectious diseases doctor for second opinion.
> 
> *Cashmeregma* sore dry eyes- over the counter drops should be sufficient.
> 
> *Lurker* has continued to have adventures with her move with the place needing a lot of work on it once she got access. However the Landlord is fixing it up and she is on the move at last. Likely to be very limited access here until Monday when the phone and Internet should be up and running at the new place. Move almost completed (should be by time post this)
> 
> *gagesmum* lap top has died. Greg and Gage have both just had birthdays and Gage is now in double figures! And they have moved out of the mouldy house. Great nephew born in January.
> 
> KTP Photos 30th January, 2015
> 
> 3 - *Gwen* - Self and Hannah
> 8 - *normaedern* - Boat washed up on beach
> 8 - *Purple* - Snowy back garden
> 8 - *Swedenme* - Baby jacket
> 12 - *Kate* - Pram covers
> 21 - *jknappva* - Sister's photos
> 23 - *Cashmergma* - Sock bind off (with crochet chain)
> 40 - *Gwen* - Baby all in one top
> 41 - *Purl2diva* - Hats
> 49 - *Rookie* - Snow clearing
> 49 - *Tami* - Snowy yard
> 52 - *Cmaliza* - Snow/Birthday gift
> 57 - *Rookie* - Snow on the drive home
> 58 - *cmaliza* - Snowy adventures on the street!
> 60 - *Caren* - Coffee/Snow/Steps
> 71 - *Sassafras* - Heart sock
> 78 - *Lurker* - Hole in the wall!
> 80 - *Darowil* - Totem pole/Socks
> 83 - *Caren* - Coffee/Hot tub room
> 86 - *cmaliza* - Car in the snow (allegedly!)
> 86- *Purple* - Coven member/Snowy back garden
> 95 - *Jknappva* - Sister's sleigh ride/Wedding day/Horses
> 106 - *Lurker* - Waterfall shawl
> 113 - *Nico* - DD in bridesmaid dress
> 122 - *Sorlenna* - Wolf cowl
> 122 - *cmaliza* - Car? What car?
> 123 - *Sorlenna* - Hat with crochet crown.
> 133 - *Caren* - Coffee/Another missing car!/Group hug
> 138 - *jknappva* - Sister & DD/barn/pony
> 151 - *Rookie* - Allotment gardens in Illinois
> 151 - *Cashmeregma* - Allotment gardens in Switzerland
> 
> Recipes
> 
> 4 - *Cashmeregma* - Basic raw cashew cheese
> 20 - *Kansas g-ma* - Cucumber salad
> 25 - *Macriste* - Panna Cotta ala Lynn Rosetto Kasper
> 43 - *Cashmeregma* - Gluten free breads (link) + Paleo Mini Bagels
> 52 - *Caren* - Gluten free recipes (link)
> 59- *Budasha* - Cabbage soup
> 83 - *Caren* - Batter bread/Oatmeal raisin cookies
> 97 - *Bulldog* - Mexican casserole
> 99 - *Tami* - Gluten Free Guilt Free Fudge Sauce Recipe
> 106 - *Tami* - Peanut butter bars
> 126 - *Sam* - Cookbook of soups (link)
> 140 - *Sam* - Salted Caramel Mocha + Nutella Brownies


Boy was I blind! Caren had said on page 52 last week that she was looking up the GF bread recipe for me, and I didn't even see the link she posted in the same comment! Thanks again for posting the actual recipes, Caren. And thank you Margaret for posting the summary. Now I have the page number, and could go back to the comment. I now have the link book marked for future reference.


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> I've got to fix supper now, but want to send healing thoughts to those in need, Poledra's uncle, Betty's sister, Sonja's husband, Peggy, Agnes, Jynx & her DH, Valerie, Daralene, and also Sam (the leg!). I may have missed some, and if so, please know I'm still sending those thoughts!
> 
> Julie, whenever you see this, I'm glad things are moved! Now the settling in can begin, and Ringo will be home as well. Good things!
> 
> Someday I might get to make some of these recipes...I usually don't have the right ingredients but will go back and take a slower look when I get a chance. We've been way above average warm this week (nearly 70F today!), so soup may not be "necessary" (but I could eat it every day, I think).
> 
> This Sunday is DD#3's birthday. How is she 24?! We'll go shopping for some new shoes for her--a particular brand she likes--and hope they have some in purple.
> 
> And I'm glad it's Friday!
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all!


Happy Birthday to your DD! I Know a number of people with that birthday!


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> she was actually in our driveway but she was on an angle and pointed slighty downhill - she just slip into the pile of snow that andy had pushed there in cleaning off the driveway. the problem was that she couldn't get any traction - it took andy and gary quite a while to get it up on the driveway. it was really cold today - at least I thought it was - so not too much melted. --- sam


Some possible ways to get traction are: cat litter or dirt in front and behind the back wheels or taking the car mats and putting them behind the back wheels. It might tear up those mats though. I have used cat litter or dirt more than once to get unstuck.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> she was actually in our driveway but she was on an angle and pointed slighty downhill - she just slip into the pile of snow that andy had pushed there in cleaning off the driveway. the problem was that she couldn't get any traction - it took andy and gary quite a while to get it up on the driveway. it was really cold today - at least I thought it was - so not too much melted. --- sam


I missed this. Glad that was all it was. It got up into the 20's here today, with lots of sunshine. Some of the snow and ice in our driveway actually melted. I can see where it would be a problem at your house, tho.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

It looks as if I got the opening twice---once on page 1 and again on page 3. Did Sam do a Gwenie?


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> I used to carry kitty litter to put under the tires, just in case. Only remember needing it once, but it got me unstuck.


I used to buy bags of play sand. Weight for the winter, and I could always open up a bag if I needed it for traction. Then come spring I had fresh sand for the sand box for the kids to play in.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Here's a pix of the two hooded cowls I made for grandson & wife-- no, the black face isn't his wife (she's out of town) but a friend's dog. Not sure how Jess is gonna feel about Berry wearing her cowl!
http://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t34.0-12/10979199_1578611785689375_750914799_n.jpg?oh=477a8213b07dd1e589fcb8d93efa4b67&oe=54D797F6&__gda__=1423479846_254f2660b7064059ed60a106a017aa0d


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Great recipes as usual Sam. Did you realize in the openingyou said today was Wednesday? It is Friday thank goodness.
> 
> Went to gym early this morning. Did an hour in the weight room and then an hour in the water exercise. I was exhausted. Lay down at 1 to take a nap and woke up 4 1/2 hours later. Guess who will be up late tonight.


Where did you find the energy to do an hour in the weight room, then another in the pool? You want to share some of that energy? If so, send it my way, please! Glad you could get a nap, try not to stay up too late tonight.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> I think next week I'm going to try doing the weight room Tues & Thurs. and water exercise M,W,F. It was a bit much today.


I would think so! You wore me out just reading what you had done today!


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, glad your eyes better.
> Gwen, wow woman you are becoming a gym rat. Impressed.
> Sam, yum can't wait to try lentil recipe.
> Darowil love the summary. Especially nice to be able to locate recipes.
> Spring fever today. Ran errands, rescued plants and seeds from Home Depot, came home and had lunch. Then walked Maya. By that time even though warm, 70 degrees the wind had picked up to 15-20 mph. Oh well no rain or snow. Came home and planted seeds, kale and Chinese cabbage plants. That is the most I've done since cough set in. Oh, it's our 33 anniversary. We are having salmon, asparagus and new potatoes for dinner. Yum.


It's so nice to hear you are feeling so much better! And Happy Anniversary! It will be our 33rd also this May.


----------



## Spider

Waiting for our company to come, but wanted to mark my spot. So glad it is Friday . Just want to relax all weekend. Monday will come soon enough.


----------



## tami_ohio

Onthewingsofadove said:


> It looks as if I got the opening twice---once on page 1 and again on page 3. Did Sam do a Gwenie?


That may have been me with a quote reply. Sorry.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a pix of the two hooded cowls I made for grandson & wife-- no, the black face isn't his wife (she's out of town) but a friend's dog. Not sure how Jess is gonna feel about Berry wearing her cowl!
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t34.0-12/10979199_1578611785689375_750914799_n.jpg?oh=477a8213b07dd1e589fcb8d93efa4b67&oe=54D797F6&__gda__=1423479846_254f2660b7064059ed60a106a017aa0d


Cute! Love the dog in one!


----------



## budasha

Dog looks quite happy wearing the cowl. Love it.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a pix of the two hooded cowls I made for grandson & wife-- no, the black face isn't his wife (she's out of town) but a friend's dog. Not sure how Jess is gonna feel about Berry wearing her cowl!
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t34.0-12/10979199_1578611785689375_750914799_n.jpg?oh=477a8213b07dd1e589fcb8d93efa4b67&oe=54D797F6&__gda__=1423479846_254f2660b7064059ed60a106a017aa0d


----------



## pammie1234

Checking in on the new week. I have my DS's GSs for the weekend. We had a fun day just playing. They didn't take a nap, and didn't want to go to bed! Just play! They both cried for a very short time and then were out. I hope they don't wake up too early!

I made a roast in the crock-pot with carrots and potatoes. It cooked all day and still wasn't done. The roast I got is a little tough. I put it in the oven and hope that will help. I thought I had gotten the kind my mom told me, but I guess I didn't. I'll probably call my aunt and ask her. Beef is too expensive for it not to taste good.


----------



## sassafras123

Fatality, started a spiral hat that was a free pattern and now can't find it. Hate when that happens. Have one white and one yellow stripe swirl. It is all knit stitch but because not joined one color looks stockinette and one garter stitch. Does anyone have a clue where to get pattern?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a pix of the two hooded cowls I made for grandson & wife-- no, the black face isn't his wife (she's out of town) but a friend's dog. Not sure how Jess is gonna feel about Berry wearing her cowl!
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t34.0-12/10979199_1578611785689375_750914799_n.jpg?oh=477a8213b07dd1e589fcb8d93efa4b67&oe=54D797F6&__gda__=1423479846_254f2660b7064059ed60a106a017aa0d


That is hysterical. The dog actually looks happy and they are lovely cowls.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I just saw a spiral hat in Pictures on the main KP. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-317204-1.html

also

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241022-1.html


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> That is hysterical. The dog actually looks happy and they are lovely cowls.


From what they tell me about Berry, he is one happy, laid-back dawg. Thanks for the nice comments, I'll have to tell DGS, will please him.


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> That may have been me with a quote reply. Sorry.


If it's not to late you can click on edit and go in and delete the long part. :wink: If you can't get in, don't worry.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> From what they tell me about Berry, he is one happy, laid-back dawg. Thanks for the nice comments, I'll have to tell DGS, will please him.


He was great too, really playing it up for the camera. Great moment caught in time and it must have made you feel so good.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Believe me I use up all my energy in that 2 hours which is why I slept for 4 1/2 hours this afternoon.


tami_ohio said:


> Where did you find the energy to do an hour in the weight room, then another in the pool? You want to share some of that energy? If so, send it my way, please! Glad you could get a nap, try not to stay up too late tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Missed that it is your anniversary Sassafras.....HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO YOU and hope you and DH had a wonderful day today. We will have our anniversary (#22) on the 27th.


tami_ohio said:


> It's so nice to hear you are feeling so much better! And Happy Anniversary! It will be our 33rd also this May.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hmph....I've copied the link twice and still can't get it to ope so I can see the cowls. Says an error has occured whenever I try to get to it. 


Cashmeregma said:


> That is hysterical. The dog actually looks happy and they are lovely cowls.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Believe me I use up all my energy in that 2 hours which is why I slept for 4 1/2 hours this afternoon.


 :-D


----------



## Strawberry4u

Thank you Sam for more wonderful recipes and starting us off again this week. I've been having a terrible time getting on this site, Have been bombarded with popups to where I couldn't even see the screen. I was so frustrated I haven't been on. I'm having problems with it typing and it is so slow. I have worked on my computer,cleaning uninstalling...very frustrating.

Anyhow,I wanted to pop on and wish those who are sick healing prayers and let you all know I miss everyone. Take care.
Sharon


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a pix of the two hooded cowls I made for grandson & wife-- no, the black face isn't his wife (she's out of town) but a friend's dog. Not sure how Jess is gonna feel about Berry wearing her cowl!
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t34.0-12/10979199_1578611785689375_750914799_n.jpg?oh=477a8213b07dd1e589fcb8d93efa4b67&oe=54D797F6&__gda__=1423479846_254f2660b7064059ed60a106a017aa0d


Really cute hats, is that the same pattern that Sorleena used? 
That is definitely an interesting photo :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, you could just about fill a cookbook with today's KTP, Wow!
I bookmarked the stitch a day, I haven't seen that site before, will have to have a better look when more time.
Really pretty dishcloth pattern too.

Happy anniversary, Desert Joy.we were 33 yrs last November.
Sorleena, hope your daughter has a great birthday.
I'm late catching up here, sent all evening knitting. It seems every time someone has a question on the workshop I am always at the opposite end of the 70 row repeat.
Had a busy day today, put sow melamine paint on the inside f some f DSs cupboards, now that the counter to is off you could see int the corner units & see the bottom shelves were beaten up so wanted to fix them while we could see before the new counter comes on Wed. Helped DH install tim& baseboards, only one more window t do, then have to wait until the tile is down to finish up.
Cleaned the house & washed floors when I got home from there.
We are getting a storm today & tomorrow, about 6" of snow but big drive because the wind is crazy, some gusts just rattle the house, -32c/-19F with the wind so I don't want to be out

Gwen, sounds like you will soon be running marathons with all your fitness training! How is the Dreambrd coming?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ah-ha....finally got to see them...those are so cute!!!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Really cute hats, is that the same pattern that Sorleena used?
> That is definitely an interesting photo :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I finally THINK I have it right. Almost finished with the first feather (took me long enough). Stopped for tonight as it is a bit after 1 a.m. Don't want to push my luck! LOL

ROFLMAO....me? Run a marathon....not in this lifetime....LOL....but at least I may get a little more fit. If I can get where I don't hurt so dang much all the time I'll be happy. 



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, you could just about fill a cookbook with today's KTP, Wow!
> I bookmarked the stitch a day, I haven't seen that site before, will have to have a better look when more time.
> Really pretty dishcloth pattern too.
> 
> Happy anniversary, Desert Joy.we were 33 yrs last November.
> Sorleena, hope your daughter has a great birthday.
> I'm late catching up here, sent all evening knitting. It seems every time someone has a question on the workshop I am always at the opposite end of the 70 row repeat.
> Had a busy day today, put sow melamine paint on the inside f some f DSs cupboards, now that the counter to is off you could see int the corner units & see the bottom shelves were beaten up so wanted to fix them while we could see before the new counter comes on Wed. Helped DH install tim& baseboards, only one more window t do, then have to wait until the tile is down to finish up.
> Cleaned the house & washed floors when I got home from there.
> We are getting a storm today & tomorrow, about 6" of snow but big drive because the wind is crazy, some gusts just rattle the house, -32c/-19F with the wind so I don't want to be out
> 
> Gwen, sounds like you will soon be running marathons with all your fitness training! How is the Dreambrd coming?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> I finally THINK I have it right. Almost finished with the first feather (took me long enough). Stopped for tonight as it is a bit after 1 a.m. Don't want to push my luck! LOL
> 
> ROFLMAO....me? Run a marathon....not in this lifetime....LOL....but at least I may get a little more fit. If I can get where I don't hurt so dang much all the time I'll be happy.


I sure hope it helps with your pain.
So glad the Dreambird is finally coming along.once you get one or 2 repeats done it becomes easier.

Since some of you were showing gardens, now that I've finally mastered posting photos, I'm going to post one of my little garden.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> I finally THINK I have it right. Almost finished with the first feather (took me long enough). Stopped for tonight as it is a bit after 1 a.m. Don't want to push my luck! LOL
> 
> ROFLMAO....me? Run a marathon....not in this lifetime....LOL....but at least I may get a little more fit. If I can get where I don't hurt so dang much all the time I'll be happy.


Saw you think you have it- well done. and especially for keeping going when the going got tough.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I love your garden. Sunflowers are a favorite of mine.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I sure hope it helps with your pain.
> So glad the Dreambird is finally coming along.once you get one or 2 repeats done it becomes easier.
> 
> Since some of you were showing gardens, now that I've finally mastered posting photos, I'm going to post one of my little garden.


----------



## iamsam

it probably was Wednesday gwen - I usually start next week's ktp Saturday morning and work on it all week - I would never get it done in one day. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Great recipes as usual Sam. Did you realize in the openingyou said today was Wednesday? It is Friday thank goodness.
> 
> Went to gym early this morning. Did an hour in the weight room and then an hour in the water exercise. I was exhausted. Lay down at 1 to take a nap and woke up 4 1/2 hours later. Guess who will be up late tonight.


----------



## iamsam

happy anniversary joy - 33 years - and many more. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, glad your eyes better.
> Gwen, wow woman you are becoming a gym rat. Impressed.
> Sam, yum can't wait to try lentil recipe.
> Darowil love the summary. Especially nice to be able to locate recipes.
> Spring fever today. Ran errands, rescued plants and seeds from Home Depot, came home and had lunch. Then walked Maya. By that time even though warm, 70 degrees the wind had picked up to 15-20 mph. Oh well no rain or snow. Came home and planted seeds, kale and Chinese cabbage plants. That is the most I've done since cough set in. Oh, it's our 33 anniversary. We are having salmon, asparagus and new potatoes for dinner. Yum.


----------



## iamsam

which recipe was that daralene? is that peanut butter under the raspberries? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, Think you might like this but it would have really been lovely with the coconut whipped cream. The raspberries are from the farm so quite flavorful.


----------



## iamsam

love the picture - the cowls are great. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a pix of the two hooded cowls I made for grandson & wife-- no, the black face isn't his wife (she's out of town) but a friend's dog. Not sure how Jess is gonna feel about Berry wearing her cowl!
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t34.0-12/10979199_1578611785689375_750914799_n.jpg?oh=477a8213b07dd1e589fcb8d93efa4b67&oe=54D797F6&__gda__=1423479846_254f2660b7064059ed60a106a017aa0d


----------



## iamsam

next time tami - just highlight all of it except maybe the first paragraph or so - and then hit delete. and then you can write your post. it really doesn't hurt anything though. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> That may have been me with a quote reply. Sorry.


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you Sharon - hope your computer troubles soon dissolve into nothing so you can join us more often. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you Sam for more wonderful recipes and starting us off again this week. I've been having a terrible time getting on this site, Have been bombarded with popups to where I couldn't even see the screen. I was so frustrated I haven't been on. I'm having problems with it typing and it is so slow. I have worked on my computer,cleaning uninstalling...very frustrating.
> 
> Anyhow,I wanted to pop on and wish those who are sick healing prayers and let you all know I miss everyone. Take care.
> Sharon


----------



## Normaedern

Wonderful recipes and summary. Thank you both. I am going to browse the recipes when I have my morning coffee.


----------



## Swedenme

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a pix of the two hooded cowls I made for grandson & wife-- no, the black face isn't his wife (she's out of town) but a friend's dog. Not sure how Jess is gonna feel about Berry wearing her cowl!
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t34.0-12/10979199_1578611785689375_750914799_n.jpg?oh=477a8213b07dd1e589fcb8d93efa4b67&oe=54D797F6&__gda__=1423479846_254f2660b7064059ed60a106a017aa0d


Love the cowls . But got to say one very funny picture . Made me chuckle 😀


----------



## cmaliza

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you Sam for more wonderful recipes and starting us off again this week. I've been having a terrible time getting on this site, Have been bombarded with popups to where I couldn't even see the screen. I was so frustrated I haven't been on. I'm having problems with it typing and it is so slow. I have worked on my computer,cleaning uninstalling...very frustrating.
> 
> Anyhow,I wanted to pop on and wish those who are sick healing prayers and let you all know I miss everyone. Take care.
> Sharon


~~~SO good to hear from you, Strawberry! Sorry about the computer/Internet problems. Hope they get fixed soon. We miss you on here. Otherwise, hope you are doing well!?
Carol il/oh


----------



## Swedenme

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, glad your eyes better.
> Gwen, wow woman you are becoming a gym rat. Impressed.
> Sam, yum can't wait to try lentil recipe.
> Darowil love the summary. Especially nice to be able to locate recipes.
> Spring fever today. Ran errands, rescued plants and seeds from Home Depot, came home and had lunch. Then walked Maya. By that time even though warm, 70 degrees the wind had picked up to 15-20 mph. Oh well no rain or snow. Came home and planted seeds, kale and Chinese cabbage plants. That is the most I've done since cough set in. Oh, it's our 33 anniversary. We are having salmon, asparagus and new potatoes for dinner. Yum.


Happy anniversary your dinner sounds lovely💐
Sonja


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, glad your eyes better.
> Gwen, wow woman you are becoming a gym rat. Impressed.
> Sam, yum can't wait to try lentil recipe.
> Darowil love the summary. Especially nice to be able to locate recipes.
> Spring fever today. Ran errands, rescued plants and seeds from Home Depot, came home and had lunch. Then walked Maya. By that time even though warm, 70 degrees the wind had picked up to 15-20 mph. Oh well no rain or snow. Came home and planted seeds, kale and Chinese cabbage plants. That is the most I've done since cough set in. Oh, it's our 33 anniversary. We are having salmon, asparagus and new potatoes for dinner. Yum.


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## KateB

Good morning all! A very cold and frosty am here, the pavements are all white and I expect they are slippy too, but I'm not going to attempt walking on them with this stupid peg-leg! Never mind, only 5 days until they remove the cast...fingers and everything else crossed....and I'm managing to get about with just one elbow crutch so that's progress. "The Girls" are coming here today so this should be a very good day...we'll have lunch here and go out for a meal at night...good food, good company and maybe the occasional glass of plonk!


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Great recipes as usual Sam. Did you realize in the openingyou said today was Wednesday? It is Friday thank goodness.
> 
> Went to gym early this morning. Did an hour in the weight room and then an hour in the water exercise. I was exhausted. Lay down at 1 to take a nap and woke up 4 1/2 hours later. Guess who will be up late tonight.


Not surprising you are exhausted I used to do water aerobics and go home and want to sleep and that was without any work in the gym . Did it make you feel good ?


----------



## KateB

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a pix of the two hooded cowls I made for grandson & wife-- no, the black face isn't his wife (she's out of town) but a friend's dog. Not sure how Jess is gonna feel about Berry wearing her cowl!
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t34.0-12/10979199_1578611785689375_750914799_n.jpg?oh=477a8213b07dd1e589fcb8d93efa4b67&oe=54D797F6&__gda__=1423479846_254f2660b7064059ed60a106a017aa0d


Great photo!


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning everybody . A little bit misty here but I think it will clear soon to leave blue skies again . I am so glad we have had lots of blue skies , much nicer than grey dreary days . To day I am off to do a little shopping I want to make Kansas g-ma s cucumber recipe so I need some ingredients . Then the days my own well apart from a quick clean of the floor downstairs to get rid of fluff from dog she really should be bald by now the amount of hair that comes out . I have been brushing her every day for the last week and filling carrier bags up but it's about all gone now . She looks like she has been on a strict diet . Wish I could get a hair cut and look as if I have lost a good 10 lbs 
I hope everyone is feeling better now and you all have a lovely week end 
Julie hope you are nearly all settled in your new home hope to hear from you soon 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> Good morning all! A very cold and frosty am here, the pavements are all white and I expect they are slippy too, but I'm not going to attempt walking on them with this stupid peg-leg! Never mind, only 5 days until they remove the cast...fingers and everything else crossed....and I'm managing to get about with just one elbow crutch so that's progress. "The Girls" are coming here today so this should be a very good day...we'll have lunch here and go out for a meal at night...good food, good company and maybe the occasional glass of plonk!


Wow can't believe it's only 5days left I know for you it must seem like you have had the cast on for an eternity but the weeks seem to be just flying past . Sounds like you have a really very good day planned hope you have a real nice time 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern

KateB I am glad you have not long to go with the cast. Enjoy your day :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Good morning all! A very cold and frosty am here, the pavements are all white and I expect they are slippy too, but I'm not going to attempt walking on them with this stupid peg-leg! Never mind, only 5 days until they remove the cast...fingers and everything else crossed....and I'm managing to get about with just one elbow crutch so that's progress. "The Girls" are coming here today so this should be a very good day...we'll have lunch here and go out for a meal at night...good food, good company and maybe the occasional glass of plonk!


Just don't fall while out with the girls (not that you would do anything that silly would you?)


----------



## busyworkerbee

Hi all. Haven't been on much as having developing issues myself.

Having recently experienced a real manic episode, and with a family history to add in, may be lurking for a while. Not feeling real great mentally still, hopefully will balance out soon.

I will be lurking more than commenting for a while as I deal with this. On Monday, am heading to nearest Mental Health clinic to start consults and possible treatment. Will keep all updated as I can, but expect to have limited access to net while this is occurring. I am even planning to take a bag with some supplies, medications and so on incase of admition.

Everyone take care of yourselves and your families. Give them all a great hug from me. Talk when I can


----------



## TNS

Hi from Guernsey, still cold bright and windy, but not gale force today! DH returned by commercial airplane last night and said it was bumpy! He's off again tomorrow, intending to fly himself so fingers crossed.
I've got visitors, well really just staying here for dentists, hospital appointment and various meetings from tomorrow night to Friday, so will not be all alone. Salt (cat) is off to the vets on Tuesday and Thursday for cold laser treatments, and I've got reasearch to do for an article in the Alderney Society Bulletin, about an artist who published a couple of limited edition books of his visit to Alderney in the 70s. 
I've just finished the tiny socks, and have used the same sock yarn doubled to make the aviatrix hat. These are for the baby of one of the AWT girls, expected in the next few weeks. She knows it's a boy.


----------



## angelam

Morning all. Thanks for another great opening Sam. I tend to skim through the recipes on a Friday evening, or in this case Saturday morning, and then go back and pick out any I want to try before I go shopping and can pick up any ingredients I need. 
Thanks Darowil and Kate for the summary and photo link. Glad your cast is due off soon Kate. Take care with the occasional glass of plonk today - don't want you falling off your crutch this near the end!
We have another cold but not frosty morning, the sun is trying to peep through. It does seem as if the temperatures might edge up just a little this week - maybe 6/7c. 
I'm being thoroughly lazy today so I must go and get showered and dressed and get my a.. into gear. Love to all, have a good weekend.


----------



## angelam

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Haven't been on much as having developing issues myself.
> 
> Having recently experienced a real manic episode, and with a family history to add in, may be lurking for a while. Not feeling real great mentally still, hopefully will balance out soon.
> 
> I will be lurking more than commenting for a while as I deal with this. On Monday, am heading to nearest Mental Health clinic to start consults and possible treatment. Will keep all updated as I can, but expect to have limited access to net while this is occurring. I am even planning to take a bag with some supplies, medications and so on incase of admition.
> 
> Everyone take care of yourselves and your families. Give them all a great hug from me. Talk when I can


Sorry to hear you're not feeling so good still. i hope you get the help and treatment you need from the clinic on Monday.


----------



## angelam

TNS said:


> Hi from Guernsey, still cold bright and windy, but not gale force today! DH returned by commercial airplane last night and said it was bumpy! He's off again tomorrow, intending to fly himself so fingers crossed.
> I've got visitors, well really just staying here for dentists, hospital appointment and various meetings from tomorrow night to Friday, so will not be all alone. Salt (cat) is off to the vets on Tuesday and Thursday for cold laser treatments, and I've got reasearch to do for an article in the Alderney Society Bulletin, about an artist who published a couple of limited edition books of his visit to Alderney in the 70s.
> I've just finished the tiny socks, and have used the same sock yarn doubled to make the aviatrix hat. These are for the baby of one of the AWT girls, expected in the next few weeks. She knows it's a boy.


Hi TNS! The socks and helmet are really cute. That little boy is going to be super warm! Hope the cold laser treatment helps Salt. It's funny, I'd never heard of cold laser treatment before Cashmeregma started talking about it, now i seem to be hearing it everywhere. Must be the up and coming thing! Great that it can help humans and animals.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning (just) from a cold and chilly Surrey. Had a long lie in this morning.

Thank you everyone for your good wishes for my eye appointment. I am pleased to say that there has not been damage to the optic nerve and the doctor has said there i nothing to worry about. She was very through and explained everything, my eye sight is not brillliant but as long as there i nothing else wrong I can cope with that.

Thanks for a great start to the tea party Sam, hope you are keeping safe and warm.

DS rang from France last night and I had a long conversation (in English) with gs3, he is coming on by leaps and bounds.

DD rang last night too and Mr P and I are going over there for dinner tonight.

Hope everyone is having a good week end, healing vibes and hugs to all. x


----------



## Pup lover

Sam love all the salad recipes some of the others sounds good as well. So glad to see Mellie back!! Will keep you in my prayers. Need to go to last week and check out some pictures and Carens oatmeal raisin cookies. Thank you so much for the summaries, the time and energy you spend keeping track of all and posting for us who can't keep up is greatly appreciated!!!!

Those who have hallmark murders and mysteries channel. They are showing the mystery woman movies all day today and tomorrow all day are the Jesse Stone mysteries. Love the books and Tom Selleck is wonderful as Jesse stone. 

Not sure if it was the full moon or what but it was a crazy week at work. We started out the week with a snow day then for two days only 1 kids out sick by yesterday we were back up to 10. DH has been sick all week, even stayed home one day :shock: then the next day there was a gas leak at work so everyone was sent home so he really had two days to rest and recover which did him good. He finally heard from the "new job" again. They are now having problems getting furniture so hopefully will open new building sometime in April. They will bring the new people in 3 weeks before for training and he isn't getting first shift like he was told he will be on third and working 7 pm to 7 am not positive of exactly which days yet. 

Four day weekend next weekend hoping the weather stays decent so Rookie, Cmaliza, Kehinkle and i can get together for the day. Will try to remember to get a couple pictures! Pacer we will miss you! If anyone else is in the Morris IL area and wants to join us your welcome just pm one of us. Got lots to do around the house. Adding the T3 to my thyroid meds seems to be helping. Going up the stairs at work this week has been easier dont feel like I'm walking through wet cement anymore. Seem to have a bit more energy and my mind and thoughts seem to be a bit clearer. Between chemo brain and thyroid fog learning my new job has been a bit intimidating. I feel like I'm finally starting to get the hang of some of it lol!!!

Will try harder to get here more often this week and keep up better. Think of you all daily.

Prayers and hugs


----------



## Pup lover

Especially with meat the larger packages are usually cheaper, i have always bought the family size and divided it for the freezer when i get it home.


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Sassafras, I may become a gym rat but believe me it takes me forever to do the weights. Just getting on and off some of the equipment is a struggle and I'm certainly not doing much weight. Time will tell if it helps me.


It will help you Gwen just have patience and stay with it. Easier said than done sometimes I know.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Happy Anniversary Sass!!! Wishing you and your beloved a great celebration and many,may more to enjoy together.

Take care my dear ones, until next time Keep well and happy.
{{{Big Hugs}}}


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, glad your eyes better.
> Gwen, wow woman you are becoming a gym rat. Impressed.
> Sam, yum can't wait to try lentil recipe.
> Darowil love the summary. Especially nice to be able to locate recipes.
> Spring fever today. Ran errands, rescued plants and seeds from Home Depot, came home and had lunch. Then walked Maya. By that time even though warm, 70 degrees the wind had picked up to 15-20 mph. Oh well no rain or snow. Came home and planted seeds, kale and Chinese cabbage plants. That is the most I've done since cough set in. Oh, it's our 33 anniversary. We are having salmon, asparagus and new potatoes for dinner. Yum.


Congratulations on your anniversary!! Hope you have many more years of happiness!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Haven't been on much as having developing issues myself


I hope you are better soon. Prayers and {{hugs}} for you.


----------



## Normaedern

TNS, those are great. Love the flying helmat :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Sassafras, I may become a gym rat but believe me it takes me forever to do the weights. Just getting on and off some of the equipment is a struggle and I'm certainly not doing much weight. Time will tell if it helps me.


I think it's wonderful that you're making the effort!! You're definitely one strong woman.
It's still hard for me to believe that 12 years ago I was going to the gym every day. Time makes a difference but so glad for the mobility I have now even if it's because of my power chair!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Here's a pix of the two hooded cowls I made for grandson & wife-- no, the black face isn't his wife (she's out of town) but a friend's dog. Not sure how Jess is gonna feel about Berry wearing her cowl!
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t34.0-12/10979199_1578611785689375_750914799_n.jpg?oh=477a8213b07dd1e589fcb8d93efa4b67&oe=54D797F6&__gda__=1423479846_254f2660b7064059ed60a106a017aa0d


LOL!! The cowls/hats are really nice. But I know with bulky yarn and large needles, my hands would soon be useless! But loved the dog model!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you Sam for more wonderful recipes and starting us off again this week. I've been having a terrible time getting on this site, Have been bombarded with popups to where I couldn't even see the screen. I was so frustrated I haven't been on. I'm having problems with it typing and it is so slow. I have worked on my computer,cleaning uninstalling...very frustrating.
> 
> Anyhow,I wanted to pop on and wish those who are sick healing prayers and let you all know I miss everyone. Take care.
> Sharon


It's grand to hear from you. I know what you mean about pop-up. A couple of years ago I had one that I couldn't get rid of. My son worked with my computer most of one afternoon and finally got rid of it. He installed a free anti-virus program and a free maleware blocker. I don't have any problems now!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> I sure hope it helps with your pain.
> So glad the Dreambird is finally coming along.once you get one or 2 repeats done it becomes easier.
> 
> Since some of you were showing gardens, now that I've finally mastered posting photos, I'm going to post one of my little garden.


Your garden is so lovely. Makes me yearn for spring!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Good morning all! A very cold and frosty am here, the pavements are all white and I expect they are slippy too, but I'm not going to attempt walking on them with this stupid peg-leg! Never mind, only 5 days until they remove the cast...fingers and everything else crossed....and I'm managing to get about with just one elbow crutch so that's progress. "The Girls" are coming here today so this should be a very good day...we'll have lunch here and go out for a meal at night...good food, good company and maybe the occasional glass of plonk!


Hope the pavement is clear and dry when you go out. I know you don't want to start all over with another peg-leg!


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Haven't been on much as having developing issues myself.
> 
> Having recently experienced a real manic episode, and with a family history to add in, may be lurking for a while. Not feeling real great mentally still, hopefully will balance out soon.
> 
> I will be lurking more than commenting for a while as I deal with this. On Monday, am heading to nearest Mental Health clinic to start consults and possible treatment. Will keep all updated as I can, but expect to have limited access to net while this is occurring. I am even planning to take a bag with some supplies, medications and so on incase of admition.
> 
> Everyone take care of yourselves and your families. Give them all a great hug from me. Talk when I can


Please know that you are in my prayers. I hope you can get the help you need.
Hugs, dear friend,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> Hi from Guernsey, still cold bright and windy, but not gale force today! DH returned by commercial airplane last night and said it was bumpy! He's off again tomorrow, intending to fly himself so fingers crossed.
> I've got visitors, well really just staying here for dentists, hospital appointment and various meetings from tomorrow night to Friday, so will not be all alone. Salt (cat) is off to the vets on Tuesday and Thursday for cold laser treatments, and I've got reasearch to do for an article in the Alderney Society Bulletin, about an artist who published a couple of limited edition books of his visit to Alderney in the 70s.
> I've just finished the tiny socks, and have used the same sock yarn doubled to make the aviatrix hat. These are for the baby of one of the AWT girls, expected in the next few weeks. She knows it's a boy.


Those are adorable!! Great job. Praying that the laser treatments help Salt!! Hope the weather is good for your DH'S flight.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning (just) from a cold and chilly Surrey. Had a long lie in this morning.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your good wishes for my eye appointment. I am pleased to say that there has not been damage to the optic nerve and the doctor has said there i nothing to worry about. She was very through and explained everything, my eye sight is not brillliant but as long as there i nothing else wrong I can cope with that.
> 
> Thanks for a great start to the tea party Sam, hope you are keeping safe and warm.
> 
> DS rang from France last night and I had a long conversation (in English) with gs3, he is coming on by leaps and bounds.
> 
> DD rang last night too and Mr P and I are going over there for dinner tonight.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end, healing vibes and hugs to all. x


Wonderful news about your eyes!! I've been concerned and I know you had to be! I've always had a fear of blindness but my Dr. said unless I get an eye disease that wouldn't happen. My eyesight has been terrible since I was in grade school! Thank goodness when the surgeon operated for cataracts, he put in lenses so I only need cheap reading glasses.
When are you and Mr. Purple going to France?
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thinking of you and sending hugs and prayers. I hope you find some peace and calmness--you deserve to feel better.



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Haven't been on much as having developing issues myself.
> 
> Having recently experienced a real manic episode, and with a family history to add in, may be lurking for a while. Not feeling real great mentally still, hopefully will balance out soon.
> 
> I will be lurking more than commenting for a while as I deal with this. On Monday, am heading to nearest Mental Health clinic to start consults and possible treatment. Will keep all updated as I can, but expect to have limited access to net while this is occurring. I am even planning to take a bag with some supplies, medications and so on incase of admition.
> 
> Everyone take care of yourselves and your families. Give them all a great hug from me. Talk when I can


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmph....I've copied the link twice and still can't get it to ope so I can see the cowls. Says an error has occured whenever I try to get to it.


Check for the "s" after http-- I caught it and edited right away but if you copied it while it was there, it wouldn't work.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Really cute hats, is that the same pattern that Sorleena used?
> That is definitely an interesting photo :lol:


Yes, pattern is the Faillynn Fox Cowl, with ear adjustments for the critters DGS wanted for their cowls. Easy knit and very cute. DGS will have a blast with it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I sure hope it helps with your pain.
> So glad the Dreambird is finally coming along.once you get one or 2 repeats done it becomes easier.
> 
> Since some of you were showing gardens, now that I've finally mastered posting photos, I'm going to post one of my little garden.


Can't remember-- do you get hummingbirds? Bet they love those petunias. Very pretty-- nice to look out the windows at. But I could NOT take your cold.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the hat/cowls -- but the dog modeling one of them in that photo is the best.

TNS - the socks and hat are precious.

Sassafrass - Happy Anniversary!

Kate - be careful -- no reinjuries with only 5 days left to go! I have no idea what you're drinking---have to go Google it (plonk = cheap wine or booze). We used to call it box wine over here, but even that is getting pretty darn good.


----------



## budasha

I missed it too. Happy Anniversary,



Gweniepooh said:


> Missed that it is your anniversary Sassafras.....HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO YOU and hope you and DH had a wonderful day today. We will have our anniversary (#22) on the 27th.


----------



## budasha

Lovely garden. I'm going to miss mine.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I sure hope it helps with your pain.
> So glad the Dreambird is finally coming along.once you get one or 2 repeats done it becomes easier.
> 
> Since some of you were showing gardens, now that I've finally mastered posting photos, I'm going to post one of my little garden.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

TNS said:


> He's off again tomorrow, intending to fly himself so fingers crossed.
> I've just finished the tiny socks, and have used the same sock yarn doubled to make the aviatrix hat. These are for the baby of one of the AWT girls, expected in the next few weeks. She knows it's a boy.


Safe trip for your DH. Those baby socks are just darling-- and love doubling the yarn for the cap-- you are inspiring. And give Salt a couple loves from me. Hope he is helped by the cold laser.


----------



## budasha

I don't know how you have time for anything else but you seem to pack a lot into one week.



thewren said:


> it probably was Wednesday gwen - I usually start next week's ktp Saturday morning and work on it all week - I would never get it done in one day. --- sam


----------



## budasha

Enjoy your visit with "The Girls". Glad you only have a few more days before your cast comes off.



KateB said:


> Good morning all! A very cold and frosty am here, the pavements are all white and I expect they are slippy too, but I'm not going to attempt walking on them with this stupid peg-leg! Never mind, only 5 days until they remove the cast...fingers and everything else crossed....and I'm managing to get about with just one elbow crutch so that's progress. "The Girls" are coming here today so this should be a very good day...we'll have lunch here and go out for a meal at night...good food, good company and maybe the occasional glass of plonk!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

PurpleFi said:


> I am pleased to say that there has not been damage to the optic nerve and the doctor has said there i nothing to worry about.


Purple, so glad the report was good-- it is really hard when we start falling apart, isn't it?

Kate, hope all goes well for you and your cast-- ahhhh, I remember those days but mine was an arm.

Busyworkerbee-- Good that you are getting help. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## budasha

Sad to hear that you are having issues. I hope the clinic will be able to help you.



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Haven't been on much as having developing issues myself.
> 
> I will be lurking more than commenting for a while as I deal with this. On Monday, am heading to nearest Mental Health clinic to start consults and possible treatment. Will keep all updated as I can, but expect to have limited access to net while this is occurring. I am even planning to take a bag with some supplies, medications and so on incase of admition.
> 
> Everyone take care of yourselves and your families. Give them all a great hug from me. Talk when I can


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> LOL!! The cowls/hats are really nice. But I know with bulky yarn and large needles, my hands would soon be useless! But loved the dog model!
> Junek


Yes, I had to watch how much I did with the BIG needles--I'm now doing a BUN hat with same yarn and 10 needles and it is taxing. I alternate with the shawl!! LOL


----------



## budasha

Sounds like you are going to be very busy for the next few days. Love your socks and hat.



TNS said:


> Hi from Guernsey, still cold bright and windy, but not gale force today! DH returned by commercial airplane last night and said it was bumpy! He's off again tomorrow, intending to fly himself so fingers crossed.


----------



## budasha

Nice to be able to lie in sometimes, isn't it?

So glad that there is no damage to the optic nerve. I'm going for my exam next week.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning (just) from a cold and chilly Surrey. Had a long lie in this morning.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your good wishes for my eye appointment. I am pleased to say that there has not been damage to the optic nerve and the doctor has said there i nothing to worry about. .


----------



## budasha

Sorry you had such a rough week but glad that your energy is improving. I love the Jesse Stone series..will have to see if I can get it. Have a great weekend with the ladies.



Pup lover said:


> Not sure if it was the full moon or what but it was a crazy week at work.
> 
> Four day weekend next weekend hoping the weather stays decent so Rookie, Cmaliza, Kehinkle and i can get together for the day. Will try to remember to get a couple pictures!
> Prayers and hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tami & Carol, I just went into last week's KTP and saw your post about the knitting circle and cottage. I thought you said you were west of Toledo, but you must be east, so you and Carol are where I had pictured you both. Doesn't make much difference, but you are much closer when I am in Ohio. :thumbup: Glad I saw the post.

Thought for fun I would give the time for different places in the world since I sometimes look at the world clock. I tried to include time areas where our members live.

England, Scotland, Ireland, Channel Islands, 2:01 pm Saturday

Auckland, 3:01 am, Sunday, so hopefully Julie is sleeping and all moved into her new home, cleaning up the old place sometime today. 

Adelaide 12:31 am Sunday. I had never noticed that you were 30 min. different. Knew you were different hour but not the minutes.

Sydney, & Melbourne - 1:01 am Sunday

In California, Oregon, Washington & Vancouver it is 6:01 am Saturday. 

New Mexico 7:01 am Saturday

Saskatchewan it is 8:01 am Saturday

Wisconsin, Illinois it is 8:01 am Saturday

Ohio, NY, Va, FL, it is 9:01 am Saturday

Please add your state an time if you want to. By the time I typed all these it was no longer the same time. LOL 22 minutes after the hour now. The clock shows Melbourne as being 18 minutes after. Hmmmmm Are they a few minutes different? Fun seeing all the different times. Sometimes I forget and think we are all the same and like to remember it is different. It was eye awakening when I lived in Germany and family would still be sleeping when I was well into my day. One knows these things but......:wink: 

We are expecting snow all week as I expect many of you are. I might say that it is pretty but driving is bad. Thankfully DH made it home from his job around 2 am and didn't have any trouble. He did say that the city roads were terrible. Seems many of our cities are cutting back on plowing.


----------



## Swedenme

Just have to say I can't believe the weather today I have been out in the back garden for the last 2 hours and didn't even need a jumper it's lovely out there the sun is shining and not even a hint of a breeze it must be in the high teens &#9728;&#65039;, got my washing dry on the line and cleared 3of my borders spotted all the lovely crocus and violas dotted about . Even washed out the plant containers with the help of mishka . I can't understand her , she will run through streams , splash in the paddling pool , play under the hosepipe , but if I mention the word bath she runs and hides under the table 

Busyworkerbee Take care of yourself and I hope you get the help you need at the clinic &#128144;

TNS lovely hat and socks very pretty colour . I hope your cat salt responds well to the cold laser treatment 

Josephine I'm glad everything went well at the opticians . 

Pup lover Hope you are feeling better . I too have thyroid problems so I know what it feels like to have thyroid fog . I am glad you are starting to get the hang of it at work . I've watched the Jesse Stone mysteries really enjoyed them . Look forward to seeing picture of your get together
Sonja


----------



## martina

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Haven't been on much as having developing issues myself.
> 
> Having recently experienced a real manic episode, and with a family history to add in, may be lurking for a while. Not feeling real great mentally still, hopefully will balance out soon.
> 
> I will be lurking more than commenting for a while as I deal with this. On Monday, am heading to nearest Mental Health clinic to start consults and possible treatment. Will keep all updated as I can, but expect to have limited access to net while this is occurring. I am even planning to take a bag with some supplies, medications and so on incase of admition.
> 
> Everyone take care of yourselves and your families. Give them all a great hug from me. Talk when I can


You are in my prayers. I hope you are able to get the help you need from the clinic. Take care of yourself and keep in touch with us when you feel able.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami & Carol, I just went into last week's KTP and saw your post about the knitting circle and cottage. I thought you said you were west of Toledo, but you must be east, so you and Carol are where I had pictured you both. Doesn't make much difference, but you are much closer when I am in Ohio. :thumbup: Glad I saw the post.
> 
> Thought for fun I would give the time for different places in the world since I sometimes look at the world clock. I tried to include time areas where our members live.
> 
> England, Scotland, Ireland, Channel Islands, 2:01 pm Saturday
> 
> Auckland, 3:01 am, Sunday, so hopefully Julie is sleeping and all moved into her new home, cleaning up the old place sometime today.
> 
> Adelaide 12:31 am Sunday. I had never noticed that you were 30 min. different. Knew you were different hour but not the minutes.
> 
> Sydney, & Melbourne - 1:01 am Sunday
> 
> In California, Oregon, Washington & Vancouver it is 6:01 am Saturday.
> 
> New Mexico 7:01 am Saturday
> 
> Saskatchewan it is 8:01 am Saturday
> 
> Wisconsin, Illinois it is 8:01 am Saturday
> 
> Ohio, NY, Va, FL, it is 9:01 am Saturday
> 
> Please add your state an time if you want to. By the time I typed all these it was no longer the same time. LOL 22 minutes after the hour now. The clock shows Melbourne as being 18 minutes after. Hmmmmm Are they a few minutes different? Fun seeing all the different times. Sometimes I forget and think we are all the same and like to remember it is different. It was eye awakening when I lived in Germany and family would still be sleeping when I was well into my day. One knows these things but......:wink:
> 
> We are expecting snow all week as I expect many of you are. I might say that it is pretty but driving is bad. Thankfully DH made it home from his job around 2 am and didn't have any trouble. He did say that the city roads were terrible. Seems many of our cities are cutting back on plowing.


The time differences are always interesting. I got a new, cheap cell phone a couple of months ago.(NOT a smart phone..I have enough trouble with the tablet..if I had a smart phone, I'd never figure it out!!) It has a world clock in the "tools" so that was a pleasant surprise!
I'm glad your DH got home safely. I thought about him on those roads and at night.
Junek


----------



## MindyT

Vegans....
Don't know if you get her in your area but look for "The Jazzy Vegetarian", Laura Theodore. 
She is carried on the PBS stations, during the weekday here in CA.
She is lots of fun and does cook vegan for those who like it/need to/want to try something different which is healthy.
And, she is lots of fun. 
Bon apetit


----------



## Bonnie7591

Very cute set, love the yarn colors
Hope the treatments help your ailing cat..



TNS said:


> Hi from Guernsey, still cold bright and windy, but not gale force today! DH returned by commercial airplane last night and said it was bumpy! He's off again tomorrow, intending to fly himself so fingers crossed.
> I've got visitors, well really just staying here for dentists, hospital appointment and various meetings from tomorrow night to Friday, so will not be all alone. Salt (cat) is off to the vets on Tuesday and Thursday for cold laser treatments, and I've got reasearch to do for an article in the Alderney Society Bulletin, about an artist who published a couple of limited edition books of his visit to Alderney in the 70s.
> I've just finished the tiny socks, and have used the same sock yarn doubled to make the aviatrix hat. These are for the baby of one of the AWT girls, expected in the next few weeks. She knows it's a boy.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> Can't remember-- do you get hummingbirds? Bet they love those petunias. Very pretty-- nice to look out the windows at. But I could NOT take your cold.


We get lots of hummingbirds, our deck is like an airport in summer with them zooming about.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Keeping you in prayer Heather.


busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Haven't been on much as having developing issues myself.
> 
> Having recently experienced a real manic episode, and with a family history to add in, may be lurking for a while. Not feeling real great mentally still, hopefully will balance out soon.
> 
> I will be lurking more than commenting for a while as I deal with this. On Monday, am heading to nearest Mental Health clinic to start consults and possible treatment. Will keep all updated as I can, but expect to have limited access to net while this is occurring. I am even planning to take a bag with some supplies, medications and so on incase of admition.
> 
> Everyone take care of yourselves and your families. Give them all a great hug from me. Talk when I can


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love, love, love the hat and sock. What a delightful gift. It looks beautiful.


TNS said:


> Hi from Guernsey, still cold bright and windy, but not gale force today! DH returned by commercial airplane last night and said it was bumpy! He's off again tomorrow, intending to fly himself so fingers crossed.
> I've got visitors, well really just staying here for dentists, hospital appointment and various meetings from tomorrow night to Friday, so will not be all alone. Salt (cat) is off to the vets on Tuesday and Thursday for cold laser treatments, and I've got reasearch to do for an article in the Alderney Society Bulletin, about an artist who published a couple of limited edition books of his visit to Alderney in the 70s.
> I've just finished the tiny socks, and have used the same sock yarn doubled to make the aviatrix hat. These are for the baby of one of the AWT girls, expected in the next few weeks. She knows it's a boy.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kate, have fun with the "girls". So great it's only another week for the cast, I know from having my sllng last winter it's seemed like an eternity for you.

Purple, great news about your eyes, can't imagine what I would do without sight, will be such a load off your mind.

Busyworkerbee, I hope they can give you the help you need to get better & maybe arrange a better place for you to live so you don't have thst added stress in your life.

Daralene, interesting post about the time zones. I'm glad your DH didn't need all the supplies you packed for his travels last night.

I had a sore throat yesterday morning so last night I made some throat drops from a recipe I saw a while ago, I didn't get them quite right but used a few last night & this mirning my sore throat is gone. 

Throat drops

1/2 cup water
1cup sugar
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 tablespoon honey
1/2 teaspoon ginger
1/4 teaspoon cloves.
Mix together & boil about 20 minutes to hard ball stage, this is where I went wrong, mine are too sticky). Cool 20 minutes
Drop onto baking paper & let harden
Sprinkle with icing sugar to coat any stickiness & store in a can.

They taste quite good.
The recipe didn't say hard ball stage, just cook 16 minutes but mine are like blobs of very thick syrup so I can't take them off & coat with icing sugar. OH, well will have to make another batch.
Well,, friends just phoned they are popping over for coffee in an hour so I better jump in the shower.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sonja my Sydney is just like Mishka....loves to get into water EXCEPT when it comes to taking a bath. Just bought a waterless dog shampoo from the vet. Bit pricy but it is one they use and really does help. Spray it on and wipe him down. Still have a little struggle when spraying it on but nothing like trying to give him a bath.


Swedenme said:


> Just have to say I can't believe the weather today I have been out in the back garden for the last 2 hours and didn't even need a jumper it's lovely out there the sun is shining and not even a hint of a breeze it must be in the high teens ☀, got my washing dry on the line and cleared 3of my borders spotted all the lovely crocus and violas dotted about . Even washed out the plant containers with the help of mishka . I can't understand her , she will run through streams , splash in the paddling pool , play under the hosepipe , but if I mention the word bath she runs and hides under the table
> 
> Busyworkerbee Take care of yourself and I hope you get the help you need at the clinic 💐
> 
> TNS lovely hat and socks very pretty colour . I hope your cat salt responds well to the cold laser treatment
> 
> Josephine I'm glad everything went well at the opticians .
> 
> Pup lover Hope you are feeling better . I too have thyroid problems so I know what it feels like to have thyroid fog . I am glad you are starting to get the hang of it at work . I've watched the Jesse Stone mysteries really enjoyed them . Look forward to seeing picture of your get together
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja my Sydney is just like Mishka....loves to get into water EXCEPT when it comes to taking a bath. Just bought a waterless dog shampoo from the vet. Bit pricy but it is one they use and really does help. Spray it on and wipe him down. Still have a little struggle when spraying it on but nothing like trying to give him a bath.


Thank you for that idea .Ill check with our vet see if they sell it . Anything is better than the soaking I get when it's bath time


----------



## purl2diva

TNS-love your set. It is beautiful.

Busy worker Bee - I hope you are able to get the help you need. I'm sure it is a scary situation for you. 

Kate- have a great week - end. Sounds like fun. I hope you get your cast off.

Purple-great news on the eye front.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Thought for fun I would give the time for different places in the world since I sometimes look at the world clock. I tried to include time areas where our members live.
> 
> England, Scotland, Ireland, Channel Islands, 2:01 pm Saturday
> 
> Auckland, 3:01 am, Sunday, so hopefully Julie is sleeping and all moved into her new home, cleaning up the old place sometime today.
> 
> Adelaide 12:31 am Sunday. I had never noticed that you were 30 min. different. Knew you were different hour but not the minutes.
> 
> Sydney, & Melbourne - 1:01 am Sunday
> 
> In California, Oregon, Washington & Vancouver it is 6:01 am Saturday.
> 
> New Mexico 7:01 am Saturday
> 
> Saskatchewan it is 8:01 am Saturday
> 
> Wisconsin, Illinois it is 8:01 am Saturday
> 
> Ohio, NY, Va, FL, it is 9:01 am Saturday
> 
> .


Kansas would go with Wisc and Ill-- what a fun post! Kate or Margaret, please include this in your listings! Altho it is now 9:47 AM Sat. Been busy doing laundry and cooking breakfast (late one).


----------



## pearlone

Just popping into save my space. Going to set up my ironing station to complete my laundry area.Got rid of the Hollywood bed that was stored out there and now I can have the laundry room I always wanted. Also want to go look for matching chairs for my living room and glass top tables, plus lamps for the florida room. I will eventually find what I want.

Happy Anniversary to all those celebrating,and wishing you many more years of happiness.

Blessings being sent to those in pain or turmoil.

Sam thanks again for such a wide variety of recipes. Will set down later today to read them closer and see which ones I will try.

Darowil thank you so much for the updates and summaries. It is so helpful.

Back later, wishing all a good day.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Throat drops
> 
> 1/2 cup water
> 1cup sugar
> 1 tablespoon lemon juice
> 1 tablespoon honey
> 1/2 teaspoon ginger
> 1/4 teaspoon cloves.
> Mix together & boil about 20 minutes to hard ball stage, this is where I went wrong, mine are too sticky). Cool 20 minutes
> Drop onto baking paper & let harden
> Sprinkle with icing sugar to coat any stickiness & store in a can.
> 
> They taste quite good.
> The recipe didn't say hard ball stage, just cook 16 minutes but mine are like blobs of very thick syrup so I can't take them off & coat with icing sugar. OH, well will have to make another batch..


That sounds like a lovely recipe and nothing in it that I couldn't give the GKs. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sassafras123

Thank you all for anniversary wishes.
TNS, love socks and hat.
Busybee, sorry about manic episode. If it is bipolar disease there are wonderful meds now to help with that.
Josephine, how wonderful your DGS can speak English and French. You must be so proud of him.
PulLover, glad T3 is helping.
Strawberry, thank you and welcome back. Stop by often.
Bonnie, lovely garden.
Mindy, welcome, stop by often.


----------



## Grannypeg

Wow Sam, another great opening to a new week. Great recipes.
Got behind - have to go back and finish last week's tea party.

Peggy


----------



## Sorlenna

Kansas g-ma said:


> From what they tell me about Berry, he is one happy, laid-back dawg. Thanks for the nice comments, I'll have to tell DGS, will please him.


Great cowls and they look to be having a lot of fun!


----------



## Pup lover

Kansas gma love the hats and the dog!!

TNS love the baby hat and socks, very nice colors.

Desert Joy happy anniversary!!!!

Busy worker bee keeping you in my prayers.

Purple glad to hear that your eye is/will be ok. Enjoy dinner!!

Kate enjoy your time with the girls! Glad you won't have cast to much longer, that time sure flew by!! (for me anyway) maybe not so much for you


----------



## Sorlenna

Busyworkerbee, I am glad to hear you have asked for help and hope you are soon feeling much better. {{{{Heather}}}} You know we're here pulling for you!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmph....I've copied the link twice and still can't get it to ope so I can see the cowls. Says an error has occured whenever I try to get to it.


If you can't get it PM me and I'll send it to you by email. Never mind, I see you already saw it. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, Think you might like this but it would have really been lovely with the coconut whipped cream. The raspberries are from the farm so quite flavorful.


Looks delicious 👍👍👍👍👍😊😊😊


----------



## NanaCaren

tami_ohio said:


> Boy was I blind! Caren had said on page 52 last week that she was looking up the GF bread recipe for me, and I didn't even see the link she posted in the same comment! Thanks again for posting the actual recipes, Caren. And thank you Margaret for posting the summary. Now I have the page number, and could go back to the comment. I now have the link book marked for future reference.


You are very welcome. I find it easiest to snap shot the page and post as a photo less typing for me with one hand.


----------



## vabchnonnie

See there is another Sharon, on here a lot longer than I have been. What should I do? I don't want to interfer or step on others toes.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> I just saw a spiral hat in Pictures on the main KP.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-317204-1.html
> 
> also
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241022-1.html


Link to the pattern I hope it takes you it. 😁

http://www.knitting4peace.org/assets/pdf/patterns/website-Patterns-Hat-Swirl-Hat.pdf


----------



## Sorlenna

vabchnonnie said:


> See there is another Sharon, on here a lot longer than I have been. What should I do? I don't want to interfer or step on others toes.


You should just stay here and we'll all continue to enjoy each other's company.  Everyone is welcome!


----------



## NanaCaren

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you Sam for more wonderful recipes and starting us off again this week. I've been having a terrible time getting on this site, Have been bombarded with popups to where I couldn't even see the screen. I was so frustrated I haven't been on. I'm having problems with it typing and it is so slow. I have worked on my computer,cleaning uninstalling...very frustrating.
> 
> Anyhow,I wanted to pop on and wish those who are sick healing prayers and let you all know I miss everyone. Take care.
> Sharon


We miss you too. Sorry to hear of your computer problems. You take care too dear lady. Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

OK I did it. I saw BusyworkerBee's message and PM'd her and lost a really long post. I'm not going to recreate it so forgive me. It was worth losing though as I wanted to contact her before she lost computer contact with us as she wasn't sure when that would happen. This is one time I don't mind losing a long post.

Busyworkerbee, Take the time you need for you. When you can join in and when you need to just read, then do that. If you end up totally away from the computer, know that you are still in connection as we will be thinking of you, sending healing wishes, and praying. Glad you are taking care of YOU.:!:

Well, maybe I will recreate a little if my memory serves me right.

Gwen, like your new schedule for working out. :thumbup: Hope you aren't sore. Thanks for your questions on the workshop. They are really helpful and Bonnie's answers too.

Kate, Have fun with the girls and have a "plonk" for me. Never heard it called that. :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Swedenme, Got a real kick out of wishing we could get a haircut and lose 10 lbs. like your dog. We'd need a lot more hair in places we don't want. Need some of Kate's plonk for that one. :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Bonnie, Love your garden and flowers. So glad you can post photos now. The workshop is going great. I want to do it and the Bunny, so hope they don't overlap too much. Need to get my yarn.

Heather, Remember you are cared for.


----------



## Swedenme

Sorlenna said:


> You should just stay here and we'll all continue to enjoy each other's company.  Everyone is welcome!


I second that you are not stepping on anyone s toes


----------



## pammie1234

Just checking in between playing with a 2 and 3 year old. Beautiful, sunny day today. A little too spring-like since it is early February, but I will enjoy it while it lasts. Prayers for those in need. I hope everyone has a nice day.


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, yes! That's the one.
Caren, thank you, not the right one but pretty.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Kansas would go with Wisc and Ill-- what a fun post! Kate or Margaret, please include this in your listings! Altho it is now 9:47 AM Sat. Been busy doing laundry and cooking breakfast (late one).


Thanks Kansas. I knew I might miss some state. I doubt they will list all the states in the summary but I can repost it with Kansas in it. Wonder if I missed any other states. At least I think I got all the time zones.


----------



## Cashmeregma

vabchnonnie said:


> See there is another Sharon, on here a lot longer than I have been. What should I do? I don't want to interfer or step on others toes.


We have jheiens/OH Joy and Sassafrass/Desert Joy

You could be Va Sharon if you like that or just be Sharon and we will know by your avatar or the content.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Welcome, Mindy....have you visited with us before?? If so, welcome back...if not....welcome to our Tea Party and hope you come back often.


MindyT said:


> Vegans....
> Don't know if you get her in your area but look for "The Jazzy Vegetarian", Laura Theodore.
> She is carried on the PBS stations, during the weekday here in CA.
> She is lots of fun and does cook vegan for those who like it/need to/want to try something different which is healthy.
> And, she is lots of fun.
> Bon apetit


----------



## subtlewitch

Thank you so very much for the recipes!
My vegetarian self loved so many of them!&#9825;


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'd probably cook them to soft or hard crack stage (same as for peanut brittle) so that they'd be like hard candies. If a candy thermometer isn't handy, just put a few ice cubes in a small container of cold water and drop some of the hot syrup into the cup (very carefully) and if the blob becomes hard and snaps when broken (or clinks when hit on top of glass), then it's ready. I would pour into a sprayed pan and score into the sizes you want...then when completely cooled, just break off at score marks and store. I'm definitely going to try these.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, have fun with the "girls". So great it's only another week for the cast, I know from having my sllng last winter it's seemed like an eternity for you.
> 
> Purple, great news about your eyes, can't imagine what I would do without sight, will be such a load off your mind.
> 
> Busyworkerbee, I hope they can give you the help you need to get better & maybe arrange a better place for you to live so you don't have thst added stress in your life.
> 
> Daralene, interesting post about the time zones. I'm glad your DH didn't need all the supplies you packed for his travels last night.
> 
> I had a sore throat yesterday morning so last night I made some throat drops from a recipe I saw a while ago, I didn't get them quite right but used a few last night & this mirning my sore throat is gone.
> 
> Throat drops
> 
> 1/2 cup water
> 1cup sugar
> 1 tablespoon lemon juice
> 1 tablespoon honey
> 1/2 teaspoon ginger
> 1/4 teaspoon cloves.
> Mix together & boil about 20 minutes to hard ball stage, this is where I went wrong, mine are too sticky). Cool 20 minutes
> Drop onto baking paper & let harden
> Sprinkle with icing sugar to coat any stickiness & store in a can.
> 
> They taste quite good.
> The recipe didn't say hard ball stage, just cook 16 minutes but mine are like blobs of very thick syrup so I can't take them off & coat with icing sugar. OH, well will have to make another batch.
> Well,, friends just phoned they are popping over for coffee in an hour so I better jump in the shower.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS, And I was worried about DH driving while your DH was flying in terrible conditions. Glad he is safely on the ground!! Great little hat and socks with lovely yarn. Sounds like you are really busy.

Purple, Glad you got a good report from the eye doctor. :thumbup: How wonderful that your DGS is coming along so well with his English. Their minds are amazing.

PupLover, Sounds like DH got the job. Yay. Sorry it isn't the shift he wanted. Hope the time flies by till April. Maybe he can eventually get the time he wants. This illness seems to be hitting everyone and everywhere. Hope he is still feeling well.
Dealing with chemo brain and thyroid problems is quite a feat. Especially when dealing with a new job. So glad you are seeing some light at the end of the tunnel. Speaking of tom Select, one of our musician friends who was raised in Hollywood and lives now in NYC knows Tom Selleck and he says he is a great person. From experience, he knows they aren't all what their public persona appears to be.

June, Great that you were able to get your eyes improved when you got your cataracts done. Hope I can do that too. 

Bonnie, Love the cough drop recipe. Thank you. Glad it helped.

Mindy, Thanks for that name. Will check it out!! I use a lot of Vegan recipes. I eat fish on occasion, so can't make a claim as a strict vegetarian or vegan, but at home I am vegetarian. I have bookmarked her.

Caren, I forget. Do you have the kind of juicer that will do frozen fruit too? Somehow I think you do. I've learned that fruit doesn't need sugar on it the way I was raised and being pre-diabetic, the fruit has enough sugar in it. Learning to like the fresh pure taste. Well, not totally pure as I added cinnamon, but that even helps the body in some way with the sugar, or at least that's what they are saying for now. Hope Jamie isn't sore today.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja my Sydney is just like Mishka....loves to get into water EXCEPT when it comes to taking a bath. Just bought a waterless dog shampoo from the vet. Bit pricy but it is one they use and really does help. Spray it on and wipe him down. Still have a little struggle when spraying it on but nothing like trying to give him a bath.


Our golden retriever used to get lots of baths (showers) during the summer...he loved the hose outside and he could run in the grassy lawn to shake it all off. Lots of fun. We have a walk in shower now that would work great as a pet washing station---but before we built that, the option would have been a tub and no thanks with an 80 lb dog!! But, the retrievers like water so that's a head start.


----------



## RookieRetiree

vabchnonnie said:


> See there is another Sharon, on here a lot longer than I have been. What should I do? I don't want to interfer or step on others toes.


We have multiple June's, Joy's, Carol's, etc. so please don't feel that you wouldn't be very welcome to be here.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Edit, added Kansas and Ontario. 

England, Scotland, Ireland, Channel Islands, 2:01 pm Saturday

Auckland, 3:01 am, Sunday, so hopefully Julie is sleeping and all moved into her new home, cleaning up the old place sometime today. 

Adelaide 12:31 am Sunday. I had never noticed that you were 30 min. different. Knew you were different hour but not the minutes.

Sydney, & Melbourne - 1:01 am Sunday

In California, Oregon, Washington & Vancouver it is 6:01 am Saturday. 

New Mexico 7:01 am Saturday

Saskatchewan it is 8:01 am Saturday

Kansas, Wisconsin, Illinois it is 8:01 am Saturday

Ontario, Ohio, NY, Va, FL, it is 9:01 am Saturday


----------



## Cashmeregma

subtlewitch said:


> Thank you so very much for the recipes!
> My vegetarian self loved so many of them!♡


Sam really does a great job each week of including something for everyone. Someone this last week asked for gluten free and Sam posted a lot of paleo recipes which are gluten free. That's the type of person he is, very kind and caring.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Those are adorable!! Great job. Praying that the laser treatments help Salt!! Hope the weather is good for your DH'S flight.
> Junek


Thanks so much, June. A little less windy now! And Salt is on my lap; typical as I need to get our tea ready soon....


----------



## Kansas g-ma

vabchnonnie said:


> See there is another Sharon, on here a lot longer than I have been. What should I do? I don't want to interfer or step on others toes.


We can call you the Va Sharon and she will be whatever state she's in-- oh, dear, hope it isn't Va.


----------



## TNS

Kate, take notice of all of us "bossy boots" and take care not damage your plaster before its removed!! The countdown is on, thank goodness.

Bonnie, your garden looks colourful but I bet the plants have a much shorter season than ours. Does it all grow quickly once you warm up?

Purple, we're 'looking out' for you, and sending positive vibes for pain relief and 20/20 vision.

Back to catch up now whilst I've got the cat as protection. (Whoever is honoured by the cat's presence on their lap is excused tea making!


----------



## flyty1n

Thanks for the start again Sam. Catching up and enjoying our 64 degree spring weather. Molly beagle to vet and her weight has gone down a pound, now 47.3, glucose 53 so we are dropping her insulin again. She needs teeth cleaning which will take place in 2 weeks.
Thinking of those in storms and bad weather and hoping you are all OK in spite of the snow. Hoping Julie is busy unpacking and the fence for Ringo is being built.


----------



## iamsam

what is plonk? I realize it is something to drink -- just wondered what it was - plonk has to be a Scottish term. --- sam



KateB said:


> Good morning all! A very cold and frosty am here, the pavements are all white and I expect they are slippy too, but I'm not going to attempt walking on them with this stupid peg-leg! Never mind, only 5 days until they remove the cast...fingers and everything else crossed....and I'm managing to get about with just one elbow crutch so that's progress. "The Girls" are coming here today so this should be a very good day...we'll have lunch here and go out for a meal at night...good food, good company and maybe the occasional glass of plonk!


----------



## TNS

Kansas g-ma said:


> Safe trip for your DH. Those baby socks are just darling-- and love doubling the yarn for the cap-- you are inspiring. And give Salt a couple loves from me. Hope he is helped by the cold laser.


Thank you, I will. And thanks for everyone's nice comments on the knitting.


----------



## iamsam

tons of healing energy zooming to you to surround you in warm comforting healing energy - just remember - we have your back. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Haven't been on much as having developing issues myself.
> 
> Having recently experienced a real manic episode, and with a family history to add in, may be lurking for a while. Not feeling real great mentally still, hopefully will balance out soon.
> 
> I will be lurking more than commenting for a while as I deal with this. On Monday, am heading to nearest Mental Health clinic to start consults and possible treatment. Will keep all updated as I can, but expect to have limited access to net while this is occurring. I am even planning to take a bag with some supplies, medications and so on incase of admition.
> 
> Everyone take care of yourselves and your families. Give them all a great hug from me. Talk when I can


----------



## iamsam

what marvelous socks and hat - where did you find the hat pattern. --- sam



TNS said:


> Hi from Guernsey, still cold bright and windy, but not gale force today! DH returned by commercial airplane last night and said it was bumpy! He's off again tomorrow, intending to fly himself so fingers crossed.
> I've got visitors, well really just staying here for dentists, hospital appointment and various meetings from tomorrow night to Friday, so will not be all alone. Salt (cat) is off to the vets on Tuesday and Thursday for cold laser treatments, and I've got reasearch to do for an article in the Alderney Society Bulletin, about an artist who published a couple of limited edition books of his visit to Alderney in the 70s.
> I've just finished the tiny socks, and have used the same sock yarn doubled to make the aviatrix hat. These are for the baby of one of the AWT girls, expected in the next few weeks. She knows it's a boy.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> what marvelous socks and hat - where did you find the hat pattern. --- sam


Thank you, Sam - and everyone else - for your kind compliments. The pattern is free on Ravelry "Aviatrix hat". My sister told me she'd made it for a neighbours new baby and was having 'fun' with the short rows, which she hadn't used before, but now she's an expert!

Busyworkerbee, I'm so relieved that you may be getting some help. Stay strong, and we'll be here for you even if you can't always get online.
Good news, Purple!


----------



## iamsam

thanks dawn for the note oh hallmark murder channel - I have mystery woman recording and will watch them later tonight so I can record the jesse stone series tomorrow. I have seen them all. I think selleck is perfect as jesse stone. he has also aged quite well. really like him in bluebloods Friday night.

tons of healing energy zooming to you


Pup lover said:


> Sam love all the salad recipes some of the others sounds good as well. So glad to see Mellie back!! Will keep you in my prayers. Need to go to last week and check out some pictures and Carens oatmeal raisin cookies. Thank you so much for the summaries, the time and energy you spend keeping track of all and posting for us who can't keep up is greatly appreciated!!!!
> 
> Those who have hallmark murders and mysteries channel. They are showing the mystery woman movies all day today and tomorrow all day are the Jesse Stone mysteries. Love the books and Tom Selleck is wonderful as Jesse stone.
> 
> what new job is your husband going to do?
> 
> sending you both tons of healing energy to surround you in warm healing energy. --- sam
> 
> Not sure if it was the full moon or what but it was a crazy week at work. We started out the week with a snow day then for two days only 1 kids out sick by yesterday we were back up to 10. DH has been sick all week, even stayed home one day :shock: then the next day there was a gas leak at work so everyone was sent home so he really had two days to rest and recover which did him good. He finally heard from the "new job" again. They are now having problems getting furniture so hopefully will open new building sometime in April. They will bring the new people in 3 weeks before for training and he isn't getting first shift like he was told he will be on third and working 7 pm to 7 am not positive of exactly which days yet.
> 
> Four day weekend next weekend hoping the weather stays decent so Rookie, Cmaliza, Kehinkle and i can get together for the day. Will try to remember to get a couple pictures! Pacer we will miss you! If anyone else is in the Morris IL area and wants to join us your welcome just pm one of us. Got lots to do around the house. Adding the T3 to my thyroid meds seems to be helping. Going up the stairs at work this week has been easier dont feel like I'm walking through wet cement anymore. Seem to have a bit more energy and my mind and thoughts seem to be a bit clearer. Between chemo brain and thyroid fog learning my new job has been a bit intimidating. I feel like I'm finally starting to get the hang of some of it lol!!!
> 
> Will try harder to get here more often this week and keep up better. Think of you all daily.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> happy anniversary joy - 33 years - and many more. --- sam


Sassafras, I hope I'm not too late to also wish you a happy anniversary!


----------



## pacer

Pup lover said:


> Sam love all the salad recipes some of the others sounds good as well. So glad to see Mellie back!! Will keep you in my prayers. Need to go to last week and check out some pictures and Carens oatmeal raisin cookies. Thank you so much for the summaries, the time and energy you spend keeping track of all and posting for us who can't keep up is greatly appreciated!!!!
> 
> Those who have hallmark murders and mysteries channel. They are showing the mystery woman movies all day today and tomorrow all day are the Jesse Stone mysteries. Love the books and Tom Selleck is wonderful as Jesse stone.
> 
> Not sure if it was the full moon or what but it was a crazy week at work. We started out the week with a snow day then for two days only 1 kids out sick by yesterday we were back up to 10. DH has been sick all week, even stayed home one day :shock: then the next day there was a gas leak at work so everyone was sent home so he really had two days to rest and recover which did him good. He finally heard from the "new job" again. They are now having problems getting furniture so hopefully will open new building sometime in April. They will bring the new people in 3 weeks before for training and he isn't getting first shift like he was told he will be on third and working 7 pm to 7 am not positive of exactly which days yet.
> 
> Four day weekend next weekend hoping the weather stays decent so Rookie, Cmaliza, Kehinkle and i can get together for the day. Will try to remember to get a couple pictures! Pacer we will miss you! If anyone else is in the Morris IL area and wants to join us your welcome just pm one of us. Got lots to do around the house. Adding the T3 to my thyroid meds seems to be helping. Going up the stairs at work this week has been easier dont feel like I'm walking through wet cement anymore. Seem to have a bit more energy and my mind and thoughts seem to be a bit clearer. Between chemo brain and thyroid fog learning my new job has been a bit intimidating. I feel like I'm finally starting to get the hang of some of it lol!!!
> 
> Will try harder to get here more often this week and keep up better. Think of you all daily.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


Sounds like a fun time. I didn't know you were getting together next weekend, but just as well. The roads this time of the year are a bit of a challenge so I will stay put and knit from home. I have been working on baby sweaters for Lutheran World Relief layette kits. I am on my 5th sweater in 5 weeks. Just using us balls of yarn gifted to me from a few people. Sometimes it takes me 3-5 balls of yarn to make one sweater so it is like a mystery project. I am enjoying it.

Have a super time. I hope the weather will be good for your get together.


----------



## iamsam

mindyt - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you joined us for a cuppa and conversation. we will be here all week serving fresh hot tea - always an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



MindyT said:


> Vegans....
> Don't know if you get her in your area but look for "The Jazzy Vegetarian", Laura Theodore.
> She is carried on the PBS stations, during the weekday here in CA.
> She is lots of fun and does cook vegan for those who like it/need to/want to try something different which is healthy.
> And, she is lots of fun.
> Bon apetit


----------



## Cashmeregma

Doing the second sock and I thought when I got done with the heel I would try switching to my smaller cable needle, same size but really short cable, well it was stretching the stitches too much so went back to the 2 circulars. :thumbup: I see the difference the wrap and turns make now. First socks I did I couldn't read my knitting and see the wrap and turn when I was to knit that and the stitch and they had holes the whole way up the heel. The first sock I did this time I could read the knitting better and got the wrap and turns knit in with the stitch and no holes. Now doing the match I must have forgotten to do some wrap and turns as there were a few stitches where I just couldn't find them and those have holes. I'm not upset as it is a real light bulb moment and I'm so glad that now I can see where the wrap and turns are and where they aren't. I do think that part of the forgetting to do it might be that I got off on my count and did it on the next stitch and the one I should have done didn't get wrapped. I am understanding how heels are done a little more now and finding this a light bulb moment, however the bulb is on a dimmer, so it is on soft light right now and I know it will get even brighter as I think more about what happened. I'm thinking that I used markers on the first sock and not on this one. Does anybody use markers when they are doing the heels on the socks to mark where the last wrap and turn was?? How do you keep it straight if you lose your count??


----------



## iamsam

good to see you grannypeg - it is hard to keep up - I even have trouble sometimes. drop in as often as you can - we are always glad to see you. --- sam



Grannypeg said:


> Wow Sam, another great opening to a new week. Great recipes.
> Got behind - have to go back and finish last week's tea party.
> 
> Peggy


----------



## iamsam

you should keep stopping by as often as you can - we love having you at the table - notice - we have two joys also - almost on opposite sides of the country - so please continue to join us as often as you can. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> See there is another Sharon, on here a lot longer than I have been. What should I do? I don't want to interfer or step on others toes.


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> what is plonk? I realize it is something to drink -- just wondered what it was - plonk has to be a Scottish term. --- sam


Wine .its just a slang way of saying wine its not Scottish all of uk say it
Sonja


----------



## purl2diva

Cashmeregma said:


> We have jheiens/OH Joy and Sassafrass/Desert Jo
> 
> .


And I am WI Joy!


----------



## Bonnie7591

vabchnonnie said:


> See there is another Sharon, on here a lot longer than I have been. What should I do? I don't want to interfer or step on others toes.


Not to worry, the more the merrier. there are 2 Joys who post regularly, Ohio Joy & Dessert Joy(Sassafrass)


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party subtlewitch - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation. we will be here all week serving fresh hot tea - there is always a empty chair with your name on it available so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



subtlewitch said:


> Thank you so very much for the recipes!
> My vegetarian self loved so many of them!♡


----------



## pacer

vabchnonnie said:


> See there is another Sharon, on here a lot longer than I have been. What should I do? I don't want to interfer or step on others toes.


There is plenty of room on here for more than one Sharon so you are safe here. We do love new comers so stay and enjoy the tea party.


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> what is plonk? I realize it is something to drink -- just wondered what it was - plonk has to be a Scottish term. --- sam


I'm thinking it's wine.

:lol:


----------



## iamsam

who purls like a diva. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> And I am WI Joy!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Yes, its quite amazing how things grow here because of our very long summer days. (about 18 hrs sunlight)I plant in the garden mid-May. Of course I start lots of plants in the house in March & April.
I'm always sad when the end of August rolls around as we can get frost anytime then. Although in Saskatchewan you never know what the weather will bring, the only mnths I know for sure we haven't had snow are June & July
My step-dad who was a farmer once told me we got the same number of heat-units here as in southern Ontario where we used to live because the days were so much longer, that's why we can grow the crops we do.



TNS said:


> Kate, take notice of all of us "bossy boots" and take care not damage your plaster before its removed!! The countdown is on, thank goodness.
> 
> Bonnie, your garden looks colourful but I bet the plants have a much shorter season than ours. Does it all grow quickly once you warm up?
> 
> Purple, we're 'looking out' for you, and sending positive vibes for pain relief and 20/20 vision.
> 
> Back to catch up now whilst I've got the cat as protection. (Whoever is honoured by the cat's presence on their lap is excused tea making!


----------



## machriste

TNS said:


> Hi from Guernsey,
> I've just finished the tiny socks, and have used the same sock yarn doubled to make the aviatrix hat. These are for the baby of one of the AWT girls, expected in the next few weeks. She knows it's a boy.


Adorable!! Love the colors!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> what is plonk? I realize it is something to drink -- just wondered what it was - plonk has to be a Scottish term. --- sam


I was wondering that too


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> thanks dawn for the note oh hallmark murder channel - I have mystery woman recording and will watch them later tonight so I can record the jesse stone series tomorrow. I have seen them all. I think selleck is perfect as jesse stone. he has also aged quite well. really like him in bluebloods Friday night.
> 
> tons of healing energy zooming to you


I will have to check if we get that channel here.
Tom Selleck is like Sean Connery, seems to get better looking with age or at least stay as good as when young. I like Blue Bloods too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Doing the second sock and I thought when I got done with the heel I would try switching to my smaller cable needle, same size but really short cable, well it was stretching the stitches too much so went back to the 2 circulars. :thumbup: I see the difference the wrap and turns make now. First socks I did I couldn't read my knitting and see the wrap and turn when I was to knit that and the stitch and they had holes the whole way up the heel. The first sock I did this time I could read the knitting better and got the wrap and turns knit in with the stitch and no holes. Now doing the match I must have forgotten to do some wrap and turns as there were a few stitches where I just couldn't find them and those have holes. I'm not upset as it is a real light bulb moment and I'm so glad that now I can see where the wrap and turns are and where they aren't. I do think that part of the forgetting to do it might be that I got off on my count and did it on the next stitch and the one I should have done didn't get wrapped. I am understanding how heels are done a little more now and finding this a light bulb moment, however the bulb is on a dimmer, so it is on soft light right now and I know it will get even brighter as I think more about what happened. I'm thinking that I used markers on the first sock and not on this one. Does anybody use markers when they are doing the heels on the socks to mark where the last wrap and turn was?? How do you keep it straight if you lose your count??


If I understand the question on heels using short rows, I can tell where to make the turn because there is a gap between where I'm working stitches and the stitches left unworked from the previous row...working the last stitch before the gap plus the one after the gap closes the gap -- turning creates a new gap --


----------



## Bonnie7591

purl2diva said:


> And I am WI Joy!


I knew there was another Joy but couldn't remember who it was :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> Wine .its just a slang way of saying wine its not Scottish all of uk say it
> Sonja


When I looked it up...it mentiones "cheap wine or booze"...but maybe that's outdated now--I think a comparable term in US is "box wine"....but that might be outdated too since some of that is getting pretty darn good.


----------



## purl2diva

RookieRetiree said:


> When I looked it up...it mentiones "cheap wine or booze"...but maybe that's outdated now--I think a comparable term in US is "box wine"....but that might be outdated too since some of that is getting pretty darn good.


I've always thought it meant cheap wine.


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> When I looked it up...it mentiones "cheap wine or booze"...but maybe that's outdated now--I think a comparable term in US is "box wine"....but that might be outdated too since some of that is getting pretty darn good.


It used to be used as a derogatory word for cheap wine but now people just use it and say " let's buy a bottle of plonk


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> If I understand the question on heels using short rows, I can tell where to make the turn because there is a gap between where I'm working stitches and the stitches left unworked from the previous row...working the last stitch before the gap plus the one after the gap closes the gap -- turning creates a new gap --


Thanks Rookie. I wasn't able to see the gaps well enough. Maybe next time I'll be even better. I kept thinking I wouldn't lose count, but then if I got interrupted or split a stitch and fixed it I was back at 0. I can't wait to do another one and now that I can see the wraps, see if I can see the gaps. I could on a few of them but not on others. Maybe that's because some weren't wrapped. :idea: No gap, no wrap.....


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I knew there was another Joy but couldn't remember who it was :roll:


Wow Bonnie, you are better at first names already than I am. I am slow at moving to first names, but gradually.


----------



## pacer

Busyworkerbee...My thoughts and prayers are with you to get the help you need. Remember that we are here for you.

TNS...Love the little hat and socks. What a nice gift for the little guy. Prayers for safe travel for your DH as well.

Julie...Hope the move went well. I am so glad that you have had lots of help. The nice thing is that you are out of the old place prior to March. Now to set up household the way you and Ringo want it to look.

Dawn...I do hope you and DH feel better soon. Best wishes on DH getting started at his new job. It will be a bit of a challenge getting your schedules to work out so that you can spend some time together with you working 1st and DH working third. 

I woke up today with 3 text messages from DS#1. The first two were about the duct work in the basement coming down partially. We called maintenance and they secured it back to the ceiling. The guy just would not want to believe my son so I took the phone and talked to the guy. He thought it was no emergency until he arrived and saw our concern. He said he has never seen anything like that. Just so glad that it is fixed. I have been doing laundry and dishes and knitting so far today. DS#1's former fiancee came to pick up something that was being stored in our basement so I am delighted that it is gone now. Tonight I will attend the musical "West Side Story" being performed by one of the high schools in town. The lead female character is little Bella's oldest sister. 

Take care everyone.


----------



## jheiens

Sharon, just continue to be yourself. There are 3 of us named Joy on here. That is why I always sign my posts and use ''Ohio Joy.'' It helps the others to keep us straight--at least most of the time!!

If you look under Sassafras's post, she calls herself ''Desert Joy''. Purl2diva often identifies herself as ''Wisc. Joy.''

It's all good, darlin'.We just aren't that picky and strive to get along on the assumption that no one is on here to cause a negative situation for anyone else. Just be yourself and hold yourself as a member of the family and valued by one and all.

We like you just the way you are.

Ohio Joy



vabchnonnie said:


> See there is another Sharon, on here a lot longer than I have been. What should I do? I don't want to interfer or step on others toes.


----------



## RookieRetiree

pacer said:


> Busyworkerbee...My thoughts and prayers are with you to get the help you need. Remember that we are here for you.
> 
> TNS...Love the little hat and socks. What a nice gift for the little guy. Prayers for safe travel for your DH as well.
> 
> Julie...Hope the move went well. I am so glad that you have had lots of help. The nice thing is that you are out of the old place prior to March. Now to set up household the way you and Ringo want it to look.
> 
> Dawn...I do hope you and DH feel better soon. Best wishes on DH getting started at his new job. It will be a bit of a challenge getting your schedules to work out so that you can spend some time together with you working 1st and DH working third.
> 
> I woke up today with 3 text messages from DS#1. The first two were about the duct work in the basement coming down partially. We called maintenance and they secured it back to the ceiling. The guy just would not want to believe my son so I took the phone and talked to the guy. He thought it was no emergency until he arrived and saw our concern. He said he has never seen anything like that. Just so glad that it is fixed. I have been doing laundry and dishes and knitting so far today. DS#1's former fiancee came to pick up something that was being stored in our basement so I am delighted that it is gone now. Tonight I will attend the musical "West Side Story" being performed by one of the high schools in town. The lead female character is little Bella's oldest sister.
> 
> Take care everyone.


That ought to be a great play. Sounds like you got the repairmen out there just in time.


----------



## Strawberry4u

[Junek[/quote]
Thank you Junek. I'll try that too it was getting where I don't want to get on the darn thing.

I wish everyones weather is getting better. What a winter our poor friends have had. I also pray everyone is feeling better today.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Well, I have caught up with this week's Tea Party at only page 14. That is certainly better than I have managed to do for quite some time! January was just manic, with all the catch up from Christmas, as well a numerous family birthdays. When I was a girl, no one in the family had a birthday that month (they wouldn't have dared!!), then I married, and my mother-in-law was a January birthday. She died in 1988, but by then, we had a nephew, also born in January. Since then, we have gained two granddaughters, two great neices and a sister-in-law, all in that month. 


Tomorrow, we have the first birthday party for Freddy, the youngest grandson. It seems no time at all since I was reporting his birth, and he is already a toddler. February is at least less of a nightmare for birthdays: Freddy on the 5th, my brother on the 6th, and our 3rd daughter on 24th. I can cope with that!

I am at last beginning to get back into a knitting routine. I have been working on some little hats for the local SCBU. So far, I have made 15, but I am waiting to hear if more are needed before making others. They are great stash busters for those left over bits of baby yarn, so I hope they will need more! Then, I have an ongoing baby blanket, and today, I resurrected a jumper that I am making for myself. Front and back are complete, so I only need to knit the arms and make it up, and I will have something to keep me warm over the remaining cold months! I am determined to reduce my stash this year, so no new projects until I finish some WIPs, and no new yarn purchases until I have cleared a substantial amount from the various hiding places that I have colonised over the past few years! I mean it!

I hope that I can begin to get back into the Tea Party again. The summaries are brilliant for slackers like me, but it is lovely to hear everyone's news in full, as it happens.


----------



## Strawberry4u

For the other Sharon welcome and don't feel like you are stepping on toes. We aren't that way here.


----------



## Strawberry4u

But i can go by vegas sharon is that makes it easier and I remember...lol Let me knoe.

vegas sharon


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pacer, Glad the duct work is fixed. Sad that he wouldn't believe your son. How great is that for Bella's older sister to be the lead in West Side Story. BRAVO and that family deserves some special moments. Very special for them and I know for you too.
____________________
I'm stunned at what I thought would be the best needles ever. They are metal square needles and I found it really slowed down my knitting as it kept splitting the yarn. Like the square part, they are just too pointy for my knitting skills. Has anybody else used square needles that aren't as pointy. I know they are supposed to be good for even knitting. I got these at a LYS going out of business sale.


----------



## jheiens

Daralene, the points on the metal needles could be just perfect for a different yarn in a different project. Pointy needles are good for some types of yarn and blunter ones are better for others.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just what I was thinking; your avatar is different so no problem. We are glad you have joined us!


Cashmeregma said:


> We have jheiens/OH Joy and Sassafrass/Desert Joy
> 
> You could be Va Sharon if you like that or just be Sharon and we will know by your avatar or the content.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> Daralene, the points on the metal needles could be just perfect for a different yarn in a different project. Pointy needles are good for some types of yarn and blunter ones are better for others.
> 
> Ohio Joy


What types of yarn are the pointy ones good for?? I always wanted really pointy needles. I won't get rid of them for sure, but when should I use them?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome subtlewitch. Don't recall seeing you before. Hope you enjoy our tea party and will come again.


subtlewitch said:


> Thank you so very much for the recipes!
> My vegetarian self loved so many of them!♡


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome subtlewitch. Don't recall seeing you before. Hope you enjoy our tea party and will come again.


I will say hello too .Im fairly new too so I'm not sure whether some of you are knew or just haven't been visiting for awhile . So hello and come again 
Sonja


----------



## jheiens

Cashmeregma said:


> What types of yarn are the pointy ones good for?? I always wanted really pointy needles. I won't get rid of them for sure, but when should I use them?


Some knitters use them all the time; others use them with lace, sock or fingering weight yarns. Try them when you are using other yarn weights and see how they work for you. Or the next time you're swatching (I know, a naughty word for some. LOL), try different points in whatever size needles you are using in different portions of the swatch with whatever yarn you are using. Needle points come under the heading of ''different strokes for different folks", you know?

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> See there is another Sharon, on here a lot longer than I have been. What should I do? I don't want to interfer or step on others toes.


Not a problem, Sharon. We have several people with the same name.. but your avatar is yours alone so we always know who's who!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

I was just thinking you were which makes 3 Joys...


purl2diva said:


> And I am WI Joy!


----------



## jknappva

subtlewitch said:


> Thank you so very much for the recipes!
> My vegetarian self loved so many of them!♡


I don't think you've visited before. Welcome! Hopefully enjoyed yourself and will visit regularly!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> We can call you the Va Sharon and she will be whatever state she's in-- oh, dear, hope it isn't Va.


I think Strawberry..Sharon is in the southwest..I'm thinking AZ or NM?
Junek

I wasn't too far off! Vegas, baby, Vegas!!
JK


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> What types of yarn are the pointy ones good for?? I always wanted really pointy needles. I won't get rid of them for sure, but when should I use them?


I like them for lace, because of all the stitches worked together (the k2tog and ssk and so on). It seems to help me get under the stitches better. However, there are some yarns I don't use them with as they seem to be more "splitty" than others. I usually just have to try the yarn and see. Not very helpful, I know! :XD:


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> I think Strawberry..Sharon is in the southwest..I'm thinking AZ or NM?
> Junek


Las Vegas, Nevada, is where she calls home, June.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well said Ohio JOy!


jheiens said:


> Sharon, just continue to be yourself. There are 3 of us named Joy on here. That is why I always sign my posts and use ''Ohio Joy.'' It helps the others to keep us straight--at least most of the time!!
> 
> If you look under Sassafras's post, she calls herself ''Desert Joy''. Purl2diva often identifies herself as ''Wisc. Joy.''
> 
> It's all good, darlin'.We just aren't that picky and strive to get along on the assumption that no one is on here to cause a negative situation for anyone else. Just be yourself and hold yourself as a member of the family and valued by one and all.
> 
> We like you just the way you are.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I have caught up with this week's Tea Party at only page 14. That is certainly better than I have managed to do for quite some time! January was just manic, with all the catch up from Christmas, as well a numerous family birthdays. When I was a girl, no one in the family had a birthday that month (they wouldn't have dared!!), then I married, and my mother-in-law was a January birthday. She died in 1988, but by then, we had a nephew, also born in January. Since then, we have gained two granddaughters, two great neices and a sister-in-law, all in that month.
> 
> Tomorrow, we have the first birthday party for Freddy, the youngest grandson. It seems no time at all since I was reporting his birth, and he is already a toddler. February is at least less of a nightmare for birthdays: Freddy on the 5th, my brother on the 6th, and our 3rd daughter on 24th. I can cope with that!
> 
> I am at last beginning to get back into a knitting routine. I have been working on some little hats for the local SCBU. So far, I have made 15, but I am waiting to hear if more are needed before making others. They are great stash busters for those left over bits of baby yarn, so I hope they will need more! Then, I have an ongoing baby blanket, and today, I resurrected a jumper that I am making for myself. Front and back are complete, so I only need to knit the arms and make it up, and I will have something to keep me warm over the remaining cold months! I am determined to reduce my stash this year, so no new projects until I finish some WIPs, and no new yarn purchases until I have cleared a substantial amount from the various hiding places that I have colonised over the past few years! I mean it!
> 
> I hope that I can begin to get back into the Tea Party again. The summaries are brilliant for slackers like me, but it is lovely to hear everyone's news in full, as it happens.


I'm glad you finally have time to visit with us again. You've been missed!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Strawberry4u said:


> But i can go by vegas sharon is that makes it easier and I remember...lol Let me knoe.
> 
> vegas sharon


Well, I was guessing you were in NM or AZ so I wasn't too far wrong!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay, I've caught up. Been another sleeping day; this has got to quit but I guess the body needs it. Going to go take some pain meds; wrist really throbbing today and I want to knit. More than one way to skin a cat.....I will not let this stop me from knitting....LOL Love and hugs to all {{{{{HUGS}}}}} TTYL


----------



## Grandmapaula

Cashmeregma said:


> What types of yarn are the pointy ones good for?? I always wanted really pointy needles. I won't get rid of them for sure, but when should I use them?


I like really pointy needles for lace weight yarn - easier to pick up those little skinny stitches. I've also used them for fingering weight.


----------



## Bulldog

Sam, thank you for the wonderful opening. I can just imagine Hickory in the snow and the kitties turning their nose up at it. I think Heidi is good for the little 90 year old lady. Too bad she has to walk up and down stairs for the restroom. I am thankful Heidi wasn't hurt when she went off the road. Loved the sites for dishcloths. Thank you for all the hard work you put into gathering recipes for us all.

Melody, I pray your h/a and cold will subside and for you to feel good again. You do so much, honey. We are all so glad to see you back posting again.

Julie, I know you are settling in and pray you don't overdo.


----------



## Bulldog

Sorlenna, Happy Birthday to your daughter.

Joy (Desert), Happy Anniversary. Enjoy your meal and each other.

Margaret and Kate, Can't thank you enough for the summaries. They are such a big help.

June, we have some of that 60's and 70's weather. It is a welcome sight.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> What types of yarn are the pointy ones good for?? I always wanted really pointy needles. I won't get rid of them for sure, but when should I use them?


They are very good for lace work -- and I found that I needed to exaggerate the movements little (Continental style) and knit just a little looser so the stitch was a little looser for the needle to slip into. Also, the squared off edge of the right needle should lay flat against the squared off edge of the left needle (right handed knitting)..I had less splitting that way. and like anything else...practice practice practice.

The Nova Platina cubics that fit the KnitPicks/Knitter's Pride brands aren't not quite as pointy...the wooden cubics also by KnitPicks/Knitter'sPride are pretty pointy for wooden needles, but not as pointy as the metal ones.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thank you OH Joy and Sorlenna. This is a rather textured yarn and not tightly spun and splits easily. I will try them with another later.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you OH Joy and Sorlenna. This is a rather textured yarn and not tightly spun and splits easily. I will try them with another later.


That yarn sounds problematic for many needles...maybe a blunter bamboo needle?


----------



## Bulldog

Mary Jo, those are great hooded cowls. The dog thinks so too.

Gwen, I haven't been able to stir up enough energy to get of the treadmill. You may be my inspiration.

Pammie, I have never been able to get carrots or potatoes soft enough in the crock pot. I cover my roast with Adolf's meat tenderizer the night before and cover that with sliced onion. It always comes out tender this way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula said:


> I like really pointy needles for lace weight yarn - easier to pick up those little skinny stitches. I've also used them for fingering weight.


Thank you. So I'm glad I got them. Just not the right yarn for them. Beautiful yarn I might say, just not a good match for these needles.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> They are very good for lace work -- and I found that I needed to exaggerate the movements little (Continental style) and knit just a little looser so the stitch was a little looser for the needle to slip into. Also, the squared off edge of the right needle should lay flat against the squared off edge of the left needle (right handed knitting)..I had less splitting that way. and like anything else...practice practice practice.
> 
> The Nova Platina cubics that fit the KnitPicks/Knitter's Pride brands aren't not quite as pointy...the wooden cubics also by KnitPicks/Knitter'sPride are pretty pointy for wooden needles, but not as pointy as the metal ones.


Good tip about the squared off edges. Thank you.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everyone it's just past 4:30pm here and I am sitting here with my feet up and catching up on the ktp. Had a short shift today which was nice. I am worki ng the next 3 days at 8 hours. I reeeeeeaaaallllly need to do laundry but I soooooooo want to knit. Had another headache today but it is gone for now&#128512;


----------



## Cashmeregma

June, we have some of that 60's and 70's weather. It is a welcome sight.[/quote]

You are making me want to move south.


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you to all of you for your prayers and positive vibes.&#128077;


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> That yarn sounds problematic for many needles...maybe a blunter bamboo needle?


My 2 circulars are working great with it. Just thought it would be fun to try knitting a sock on a small circular made for that but might be just a little too long for socks. Thought it was ok. Will have to research which length is best. Really have the hang of the 2 circulars now. Kathy and Darowil would be so proud of me. ;-)


----------



## Bulldog

Good to see you Sharon. How is the back pain?

Bonnie, I would love to have some of your energy. My goodness woman, you get so much done and between two houses. I love your garden. The flowers sure brighten ones spirits.


----------



## sassafras123

Went to watercolor class for first Time since May. Enjoyed playing with paint. Maya and I had wndy walk. Planted potatoes and Chinese pea pods. Wrote down pattern for spiral hat as we do t have printer.
Subtlewitch,welcome. Stop by often.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Thank you to all of you for your prayers and positive vibes.👍


They will continue. Julie will be so happy you are back. Sorry about the headache being back today. Hope you will feel better for your long days coming up.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Kansas is having a lovely few days-- was nice enough yesterday you could walk about in long sleeves but no coat, same today and probably tomorrow, then it will cool down some but not terribly cold. I managed to do sheets today, love hanging them on the line to dry.


----------



## gagesmom

Cashmeregma said:


> They will continue. Julie will be so happy you are back. Sorry about the headache being back today. Hope you will feel better for your long days coming up.


Cashmeregma thank you for this. I know Julie did call me once or twice since my laptop crashed. But I don't have a number to reach her at. Why was she moving and how did the tribunal go? Did Julie finally get to see Fale?


----------



## Swedenme

Kansas g-ma said:


> Kansas is having a lovely few days-- was nice enough yesterday you could walk about in long sleeves but no coat, same today and probably tomorrow, then it will cool down some but not terribly cold. I managed to do sheets today, love hanging them on the line to dry.


I got all my washing dry on the line today as well . Couldn't believe how warm it was in the garden hope it's like that tomorrow . We are having such weird weather . It definitely doesn't know what it wants to do


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> My 2 circulars are working great with it. Just thought it would be fun to try knitting a sock on a small circular made for that but might be just a little too long for socks. Thought it was ok. Will have to research which length is best. Really have the hang of the 2 circulars now. Kathy and Darowil would be so proud of me. ;-)


If you have 66+ stitches for socks (men's sizes mostly), you may be able to use a 12" tip to tip needle, but I use a 9" for my socks which are around 60 stitches on a size 2 needle.


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you kathleendoris - you are going to need to tell us how you stop yourself from buying more yarn. lol --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I have caught up with this week's Tea Party at only page 14. That is certainly better than I have managed to do for quite some time! January was just manic, with all the catch up from Christmas, as well a numerous family birthdays. When I was a girl, no one in the family had a birthday that month (they wouldn't have dared!!), then I married, and my mother-in-law was a January birthday. She died in 1988, but by then, we had a nephew, also born in January. Since then, we have gained two granddaughters, two great neices and a sister-in-law, all in that month.
> 
> Tomorrow, we have the first birthday party for Freddy, the youngest grandson. It seems no time at all since I was reporting his birth, and he is already a toddler. February is at least less of a nightmare for birthdays: Freddy on the 5th, my brother on the 6th, and our 3rd daughter on 24th. I can cope with that!
> 
> I am at last beginning to get back into a knitting routine. I have been working on some little hats for the local SCBU. So far, I have made 15, but I am waiting to hear if more are needed before making others. They are great stash busters for those left over bits of baby yarn, so I hope they will need more! Then, I have an ongoing baby blanket, and today, I resurrected a jumper that I am making for myself. Front and back are complete, so I only need to knit the arms and make it up, and I will have something to keep me warm over the remaining cold months! I am determined to reduce my stash this year, so no new projects until I finish some WIPs, and no new yarn purchases until I have cleared a substantial amount from the various hiding places that I have colonised over the past few years! I mean it!
> 
> I hope that I can begin to get back into the Tea Party again. The summaries are brilliant for slackers like me, but it is lovely to hear everyone's news in full, as it happens.


----------



## gagesmom

5:10pm and I am off now as I need to do some laundry and phone is dying. I will try to be in touch tomorrow. Big hugs to all.


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> what is plonk? I realize it is something to drink -- just wondered what it was - plonk has to be a Scottish term. --- sam


Plonk is just a general word for cheap wine.


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Wonderful news about your eyes!! I've been concerned and I know you had to be! I've always had a fear of blindness but my Dr. said unless I get an eye disease that wouldn't happen. My eyesight has been terrible since I was in grade school! Thank goodness when the surgeon operated for cataracts, he put in lenses so I only need cheap reading glasses.
> When are you and Mr. Purple going to France?
> Junek


Thanks June, we go to France after my pain management course finished around mid March xxx


----------



## Bulldog

Kate, glad you are having a get together with the girls, but do be careful. We want you out of that cast and up to your usual self.

Heather, I am so glad you recognize the need for help and am praying that life is going to be better for you.

Lin, the little helmet and socks are just precious. I know the baby's mother is going to love them. Sounds like you have a busy week ahead. I pray the cold laser will help Salt as much as it has Daralene.

Dawn,I would give anything to have the Hallmark channels. Right after we got AT&T U-verse they dropped Hallmark. I was sick about that. I am so sorry David's new job has been delayed and that he will not be getting the shift he wanted. Maybe that will change. I dearly love to be able to meet with "you girls" and fellowship and knit. Have a wonderful time together and I know you will. I am going to ask my doctor about adding T3 as my med is just not cutting it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> Cashmeregma thank you for this. I know Julie did call me once or twice since my laptop crashed. But I don't have a number to reach her at. Why was she moving and how did the tribunal go? Did Julie finally get to see Fale?


Maybe not my place to answer but if I get it wrong, someone will correct it. Tribunal did not go well, she did NOT get to see Fale, probably best not mentioned. Housing-- there were problems with agent and a friend had a house he was evicting people from (14 people!!!) and Julie has moved there. I think she has more room.


----------



## angelam

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I have caught up with this week's Tea Party at only page 14. That is certainly better than I have managed to do for quite some time! January was just manic, with all the catch up from Christmas, as well a numerous family birthdays. When I was a girl, no one in the family had a birthday that month (they wouldn't have dared!!), then I married, and my mother-in-law was a January birthday. She died in 1988, but by then, we had a nephew, also born in January. Since then, we have gained two granddaughters, two great neices and a sister-in-law, all in that month.
> 
> Tomorrow, we have the first birthday party for Freddy, the youngest grandson. It seems no time at all since I was reporting his birth, and he is already a toddler. February is at least less of a nightmare for birthdays: Freddy on the 5th, my brother on the 6th, and our 3rd daughter on 24th. I can cope with that!
> 
> I am at last beginning to get back into a knitting routine. I have been working on some little hats for the local SCBU. So far, I have made 15, but I am waiting to hear if more are needed before making others. They are great stash busters for those left over bits of baby yarn, so I hope they will need more! Then, I have an ongoing baby blanket, and today, I resurrected a jumper that I am making for myself. Front and back are complete, so I only need to knit the arms and make it up, and I will have something to keep me warm over the remaining cold months! I am determined to reduce my stash this year, so no new projects until I finish some WIPs, and no new yarn purchases until I have cleared a substantial amount from the various hiding places that I have colonised over the past few years! I mean it!
> 
> I hope that I can begin to get back into the Tea Party again. The summaries are brilliant for slackers like me, but it is lovely to hear everyone's news in full, as it happens.


Good to hear from you KathleenDoris. I know how you feel, life just gets in the way sometimes. I think the summaries each week are a great way to catch up when time is short. Good luck with the stash busting!


----------



## Bulldog

MindyT, Haven't seen you here before. Welcome to our little family. Looking forward to getting to know you.

Josephine, so thrilled your eye appointment went so well. I have a PTL. My sister went to the eye specialist this week. He injected dye through her arm and took a good look at her eye. They saw NO signs of wet macular degeneration and had her read eye charts with only that eye. She was able to do so with all but two. They said they would not recommend the eye injections at this time and will be following her monthly for a while. I am so happy with this news.


----------



## PurpleFi

Just back from a lovely meal at DDs. LM came back to spend the night with us as her brother needs some peace and quiet tomorrow as he has exams to revise for. She is fast asleep in MY bed. She decided she may as well start off in our bed as she will end up there anyway - Mr P will sleep in the guestroom. 

Here's the latest photo from France


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meal at DDs. LM came back to spend the night with us as her brother needs some peace and quiet tomorrow as he has exams to revise for. She is fast asleep in MY bed. She decided she may as well start off in our bed as she will end up there anyway - Mr P will sleep in the guestroom.
> 
> Here's the latest photo from France


That's a lovely photo. LM2 is growing fast!!


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meal at DDs. LM came back to spend the night with us as her brother needs some peace and quiet tomorrow as he has exams to revise for. She is fast asleep in MY bed. She decided she may as well start off in our bed as she will end up there anyway - Mr P will sleep in the guestroom.
> 
> Here's the latest photo from France


Lovely photo am I right in thinking LM stands for little madam


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Lovely photo am I right in thinking LM stands for little madam


Hi Sonja, yes you are right, although she is probably too young to be a proper little madam!


----------



## machriste

Cashmeregma said:


> Has anybody else used square needles that aren't as pointy. I know they are supposed to be good for even knitting. I got these at a LYS going out of business sale.


I've used some square needles that were either wood or bamboo. I bought them only because they didn't have the size and length of cable i needed in round ones. I was leary, blut I absolutely loved them. Had no problem with yarn splitting. i think maybe needles that work best are related to the kind of yarn you're using. I think the ones I liked were Cubics.


----------



## machriste

Cashmeregma said:


> What types of yarn are the pointy ones good for?? I always wanted really pointy needles. I won't get rid of them for sure, but when should I use them?


I'm sure no expert on this, but I think I've heard people who are doing lace work with very fine yarn say they like the pointy needles.


----------



## pacer

Bulldog said:


> MindyT, Haven't seen you here before. Welcome to our little family. Looking forward to getting to know you.
> 
> Josephine, so thrilled your eye appointment went so well. I have a PTL. My sister went to the eye specialist this week. He injected dye through her arm and took a good look at her eye. They saw NO signs of wet macular degeneration and had her read eye charts with only that eye. She was able to do so with all but two. They said they would not recommend the eye injections at this time and will be following her monthly for a while. I am so happy with this news.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

subtlewitch, welcome to our little family. Join right in. we love to share.

Josephine, meant to inquire about the FM pain. Have you had some relief?

Sam, I love Blue Bloods, too. Tom Selleck never ages and I have read many articles about him being a really nice guy. That makes me love him even more.

Chris,, happy birthday to Freddy. Sounds like you have a lot of knitting projects going. I have two. Socks and a scarf.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Just don't fall while out with the girls (not that you would do anything that silly would you?)


Well it was that lot I was with when it happened! :roll: However I'm back home now and in one piece!


----------



## pacer

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meal at DDs. LM came back to spend the night with us as her brother needs some peace and quiet tomorrow as he has exams to revise for. She is fast asleep in MY bed. She decided she may as well start off in our bed as she will end up there anyway - Mr P will sleep in the guestroom.
> 
> Here's the latest photo from France


Big brother must really adore her. So precious.


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear you're not feeling so good still. i hope you get the help and treatment you need from the clinic on Monday.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meal at DDs. LM came back to spend the night with us as her brother needs some peace and quiet tomorrow as he has exams to revise for. She is fast asleep in MY bed. She decided she may as well start off in our bed as she will end up there anyway - Mr P will sleep in the guestroom.
> 
> Here's the latest photo from France


What beautiful children!


----------



## Grandmapaula

gagesmom said:


> Thank you to all of you for your prayers and positive vibes.👍


Melody, welcome back! It is so good to hear from you again - you have been missed. Hugs, Paula


----------



## PurpleFi

Bulldog said:


> subtlewitch, welcome to our little family. Join right in. we love to share.
> 
> Josephine, meant to inquire about the FM pain. Have you had some relief?
> 
> Sam, I love Blue Bloods, too. Tom Selleck never ages and I have read many articles about him being a really nice guy. That makes me love him even more.
> 
> Chris,, happy birthday to Freddy. Sounds like you have a lot of knitting projects going. I have two. Socks and a scarf.


Pain is not too bad at the moment, but it comes and goes. The pain management course is helpful,just got to leafn to pace myself a bit more. Definitely got to plan more knitting time. Thanks xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> What beautiful children!


Than you. Ill be seeing them in a few weeks :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Bulldog said:


> MindyT, Haven't seen you here before. Welcome to our little family. Looking forward to getting to know you.
> 
> Josephine, so thrilled your eye appointment went so well. I have a PTL. My sister went to the eye specialist this week. He injected dye through her arm and took a good look at her eye. They saw NO signs of wet macular degeneration and had her read eye charts with only that eye. She was able to do so with all but two. They said they would not recommend the eye injections at this time and will be following her monthly for a while. I am so happy with this news.


That's great news for your sister. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to bed now. Night night x


----------



## Bonnie7591

Well, I've got 3 large Northern Pike(fish) in the oven baking to tie to the wildlife supper tonight. They have a turkey supper catered plus wild meat & fish for those who want to try it. I make the fish every year. I'm hoping there will be leftovers because it makes wonderful fish cakes.
They have supper & a silent auction & give out awards. We are taking the GKs, I'm sure they will find something they need grandma to buy! The proceeds go to project like stocking the local trout pond with fish.
DH ace in a few minutes ago & put on the Discovery channel, Hw it's Made. 
Kate& other UK people Have you heard of Heathergems? They were showing how it's made, some very pretty stuff.
http://www.heathergems.com/index.php
I never heard of it before.
Well better go get ready.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Betty, great news about your sisters eyes.


----------



## Bulldog

If you have 66+ stitches for socks (men's sizes mostly), you may be able to use a 12" tip to tip needle, but I use a 9" for my socks which are around 60 stitches on a size 2 needle. (Rookie Retiree...Jeanette)

Daralene, this is what I do. I work the toe on my Chiagoo bamboo magic loop, then I move the stitches to my 9" Chiagoo bamboo circular (12" for men), I work the instep and foot, then transfer to dpns, then back to my 9" bamboo circular for the leg. I love doing them this way but would like to try the two circulars. The Chiagoo needles are very pointy and I don't have a problem with split yarn.

Joy (Desert), I am so glad you enjoyed your water colors and had a good walk with Maya. Good on you for planting potatoes and peas.

Mellie, I sure hope you get those headaches under control and feel better. Will be praying for you working with health issues. We love you, sweetie.


----------



## Poledra65

quote=thewren]Knitting Tea Party 6 Febru[ary 15

Think I will close here and get ready to open the new knitting tea party.

Sam[/quote]

Hi Sam and everyone, didn't get on last night, David got home and Marla and I had gone to Cheyenne for the day to do some grocery shopping for Davids lunches that I needed to do, Sams Club too of course. 
I guess we are going to go take steaks over to Marlas and cook steaks on the grill. It was 70f yesterday and today is about the same today but with a bit of wind. No telling what the rest of winter will hold. :roll: 
My Uncle passed away Wednesday night, my aunt said she pretty much just wanted to be left alone for a bit, her kids will be keeping an eye on her and making sure she eats, but at least he's not in pain or suffering. anymore. 
I was going to get caught up, but David just announced he's ready to head out to Marlas, so off I go again. See you all later.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Thanks Bulldog for asking about my back. It's not good I just had an MRI and my spine has shifted. The pain was getting worse and going down my leg . I did notice a big lump on my spine but just thought it was a screw but when the Dr. told me the results it was first,never heard of a spine doing that then oh goody(NOT). He wants to do shots to control some of the pain and also send me to a Surgeon for a consultation. I also have two bulging disks. I'm upset but what can you do? just go with the flow. I am going to a different surgeon,one that will give me more then a minute of his time after waiting 2-3 hr. 
I hope all is going better for you.
Chat later.


----------



## Bulldog

Josephine, so glad the pain is tolerable for now, but you are always in my prayers. Your grandchildren in France are just precious. I know you are looking forward to your trip.

Mary, I am so sorry to hear your son was treated so shabbily. Maybe next time they will take him more seriously..So thrilled Faith's sister got the lead in West Side Story. You will have to tell us all about it.


----------



## Bulldog

Josephine, so glad the pain is tolerable for now, but you are always in my prayers. Your grandchildren in France are just precious. I know you are looking forward to your trip.

Mary, I am so sorry to hear your son was treated so shabbily. Maybe next time they will take him more seriously..So thrilled Faith's sister got the lead in West Side Story. You will have to tell us all about it.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> what is plonk? I realize it is something to drink -- just wondered what it was - plonk has to be a Scottish term. --- sam


I think it's a general UK term Sam which usually refers to cheap wine, or just wine. Didn't realise until now that it wasn't used in the USA or Canada. I'm sure I've heard it used by Australians, but I could be wrong?


----------



## Bulldog

Sharon, I am so sorry to hear of your MRI results. The leg pain can be excrutiating. The last time I had it (before they put the rods in) it was down both legs. Jim drove me to Jackson with me screaming all the way. I deal with pain all the time. It hurts worse when I do household chores or stand for a long time. I just deal with what life has handed me. I am sure praying for you, sweet lady.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> thanks dawn for the note oh hallmark murder channel - I have mystery woman recording and will watch them later tonight so I can record the jesse stone series tomorrow. I have seen them all. I think selleck is perfect as jesse stone. he has also aged quite well. really like him in bluebloods Friday


Me too Sam....and "aged quite well" is doing him a disservice, he's better looking now than when he was younger!


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meal at DDs. LM came back to spend the night with us as her brother needs some peace and quiet tomorrow as he has exams to revise for. She is fast asleep in MY bed. She decided she may as well start off in our bed as she will end up there anyway - Mr P will sleep in the guestroom.
> 
> Here's the latest photo from France


Gorgeous kids and that little one is growing so fast!


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I've got 3 large Northern Pike(fish) in the oven baking to tie to the wildlife supper tonight. They have a turkey supper catered plus wild meat & fish for those who want to try it. I make the fish every year. I'm hoping there will be leftovers because it makes wonderful fish cakes.
> They have supper & a silent auction & give out awards. We are taking the GKs, I'm sure they will find something they need grandma to buy! The proceeds go to project like stocking the local trout pond with fish.
> DH ace in a few minutes ago & put on the Discovery channel, Hw it's Made.
> Kate& other UK people Have you heard of Heathergems? They were showing how it's made, some very pretty stuff.
> http://www.heathergems.com/index.php
> I never heard of it before.
> Well better go get ready.


Yes I've seen some of their stuff for sale over here, it's very pretty.


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> quote=thewren]Knitting Tea Party 6 Febru[ary 15
> 
> Think I will close here and get ready to open the new knitting tea party.
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam and everyone, didn't get on last night, David got home and Marla and I had gone to Cheyenne for the day to do some grocery shopping for Davids lunches that I needed to do, Sams Club too of course. 
I guess we are going to go take steaks over to Marlas and cook steaks on the grill. It was 70f yesterday and today is about the same today but with a bit of wind. No telling what the rest of winter will hold. :roll: 
My Uncle passed away Wednesday night, my aunt said she pretty much just wanted to be left alone for a bit, her kids will be keeping an eye on her and making sure she eats, but at least he's not in pain or suffering. anymore. 
I was going to get caught up, but David just announced he's ready to head out to Marlas, so off I go again. See you all later.[/quote]

Sorry to hear about your uncle.


----------



## Sorlenna

KateB said:


> Me too Sam....and "aged quite well" is doing him a disservice, he's better looking now than when he was younger!


And I saw Tom Jones on TV the other day--he has also aged well!


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Sorlenna, Happy Birthday to your daughter.
> 
> Joy (Desert), Happy Anniversary. Enjoy your meal and each other.
> 
> Margaret and Kate, Can't thank you enough for the summaries. They are such a big help.
> 
> June, we have some of that 60's and 70's weather. It is a welcome sight.


Yes, Betty, spring in February is always welcome. But we know it won't last!!
Junek


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 said:


> I will have to check if we get that channel here.
> Tom Selleck is like Sean Connery, seems to get better looking with age or at least stay as good as when young. I like Blue Bloods too.


I agree. They are both handsome men in their older years.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna, a very happy birthday to your DD...I believe you said it's tomorrow? I wish you could spend it with her.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone it's just past 4:30pm here and I am sitting here with my feet up and catching up on the ktp. Had a short shift today which was nice. I am worki ng the next 3 days at 8 hours. I reeeeeeaaaallllly need to do laundry but I soooooooo want to knit. Had another headache today but it is gone for now😀


Glad the headache is gone!! Rest while you can, sweet Mellie. So glad you're back!!!😇
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> June, we have some of that 60's and 70's weather. It is a welcome sight.


You are making me want to move south.[/quote]

Come on down, we'll share our warmth!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks June, we go to France after my pain management course finished around mid March xxx


I thought it was not too far off as I know you're having your knee surgeon before too long!
Junek


----------



## Bulldog

These are my first ever toe up socks. I am so grateful to Margaret, Agnes and all of you who shared you pattern, you tips, and lots of encouragement.
This was a first for magic loop, toe up, the FLK heel, and Judy's magic BO.
The pair I am working on at present are with the yarn a BIG hearted KTPer sent me.
It is Lorna's Laces Solemate and is Heaven to work with. It is so soft and silky to my fingers. I just love it.


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> MindyT, Haven't seen you here before. Welcome to our little family. Looking forward to getting to know you.
> 
> Josephine, so thrilled your eye appointment went so well. I have a PTL. My sister went to the eye specialist this week. He injected dye through her arm and took a good look at her eye. They saw NO signs of wet macular degeneration and had her read eye charts with only that eye. She was able to do so with all but two. They said they would not recommend the eye injections at this time and will be following her monthly for a while. I am so happy with this news.


That's great news, Betty. I'll be sure to add her to my prayers...the list seems to get longer, doesn't it?. But we do have some thank yous to add to that list.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meal at DDs. LM came back to spend the night with us as her brother needs some peace and quiet tomorrow as he has exams to revise for. She is fast asleep in MY bed. She decided she may as well start off in our bed as she will end up there anyway - Mr P will sleep in the guestroom.
> 
> Here's the latest photo from France


Those grand children are absolutely adorable!!!
Junek


----------



## Bulldog

Oh Kaye, My sincerest condolences in the loss of your Uncle. Prayers for your Aunt, you, and family. Hope you had a good steak and good fellowship at Marlas.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Bulldog said:


> Sharon, I am so sorry to hear of your MRI results. The leg pain can be excrutiating. The last time I had it (before they put the rods in) it was down both legs. Jim drove me to Jackson with me screaming all the way. I deal with pain all the time. It hurts worse when I do household chores or stand for a long time. I just deal with what life has handed me. I am sure praying for you, sweet lady.


Thank you for your kind words. I have the same problem with house work and standing. I feel so bad for you and I'm so sorry. Take care.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Bull dog,Love your socks and the colors are great.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Bull dog,Love your socks and the colors are great.


----------



## budasha

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meal at DDs. LM came back to spend the night with us as her brother needs some peace and quiet tomorrow as he has exams to revise for. She is fast asleep in MY bed. She decided she may as well start off in our bed as she will end up there anyway - Mr P will sleep in the guestroom.
> 
> Here's the latest photo from France


Aren't they the cutest!


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> quote=thewren]Knitting Tea Party 6 Febru[ary 15
> 
> Think I will close here and get ready to open the new knitting tea party.
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam and everyone, didn't get on last night, David got home and Marla and I had gone to Cheyenne for the day to do some grocery shopping for Davids lunches that I needed to do, Sams Club too of course. 
I guess we are going to go take steaks over to Marlas and cook steaks on the grill. It was 70f yesterday and today is about the same today but with a bit of wind. No telling what the rest of winter will hold. :roll: 
My Uncle passed away Wednesday night, my aunt said she pretty much just wanted to be left alone for a bit, her kids will be keeping an eye on her and making sure she eats, but at least he's not in pain or suffering. anymore. 
I was going to get caught up, but David just announced he's ready to head out to Marlas, so off I go again. See you all later.[/quote]

I'm sorry about your uncle but a blessing that he's no longer in pain. I will add your aunt to my prayers for comfort. I'm sure she just wants some stress free time.
And prayers for comfort for you and all the family.
My prayers continue for David to have safe traveling and a truck he can depend on!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Oops! Gwennie!
Junek


----------



## Strawberry4u

[
I've tried toe up pattern or lets say it was more suggestions on what to do. No numbers. I tried to find a pattern but had no luck. So I gave up


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I've got 3 large Northern Pike(fish) in the oven baking to tie to the wildlife supper tonight. They have a turkey supper catered plus wild meat & fish for those who want to try it. I make the fish every year. I'm hoping there will be leftovers because it makes wonderful fish cakes.
> They have supper & a silent auction & give out awards. We are taking the GKs, I'm sure they will find something they need grandma to buy! The proceeds go to project like stocking the local trout pond with fish.
> DH ace in a few minutes ago & put on the Discovery channel, Hw it's Made.
> Kate& other UK people Have you heard of Heathergems? They were showing how it's made, some very pretty stuff.
> http://www.heathergems.com/index.php
> I never heard of it before.
> Well better go get ready.


I'm envious of those that will be eating the pike. My DH and I loved to fish and did catch some Northern Pike. What good memories!


----------



## jknappva

Strawberry4u said:


> Thanks Bulldog for asking about my back. It's not good I just had an MRI and my spine has shifted. The pain was getting worse and going down my leg . I did notice a big lump on my spine but just thought it was a screw but when the Dr. told me the results it was first,never heard of a spine doing that then oh goody(NOT). He wants to do shots to control some of the pain and also send me to a Surgeon for a consultation. I also have two bulging disks. I'm upset but what can you do? just go with the flow. I am going to a different surgeon,one that will give me more then a minute of his time after waiting 2-3 hr.
> I hope all is going better for you.
> Chat later.


Oh, my dear, I can so sympathize with you. My back has shifted and humped so much that I no longer can stand up straight. But you're a lot younger than I. Praying the surgeon has a solution.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## budasha

Poledra65 said:


> quote=thewren]Knitting Tea Party 6 Febru[ary 15
> 
> My Uncle passed away Wednesday night, my aunt said she pretty much just wanted to be left alone for a bit, her kids will be keeping an eye on her and making sure she eats, but at least he's not in pain or suffering. anymore.


Condolences on the passing of your uncle. Your Aunt will need sometime to come to terms with it but I'm sure she will love having her family around at this sad time.


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> These are my first ever toe up socks. I am so grateful to Margaret, Agnes and all of you who shared you pattern, you tips, and lots of encouragement.
> This was a first for magic loop, toe up, the FLK heel, and Judy's magic BO.
> The pair I am working on at present are with the yarn a BIG hearted KTPer sent me.
> It is Lorna's Laces Solemate and is Heaven to work with. It is so soft and silky to my fingers. I just love it.


Betty, you did a great job on your socks. I haven't worked on mine in over a week...still messing with this afghan.
Junek


----------



## budasha

Strawberry4u said:


> Thanks Bulldog for asking about my back. It's not good I just had an MRI and my spine has shifted. The pain was getting worse and going down my leg . I did notice a big lump on my spine but just thought it was a screw but when the Dr. told me the results it was first,never heard of a spine doing that then oh goody(NOT). He wants to do shots to control some of the pain and also send me to a Surgeon for a consultation. I also have two bulging disks. I'm upset but what can you do? just go with the flow. I am going to a different surgeon,one that will give me more then a minute of his time after waiting 2-3 hr.
> I hope all is going better for you.
> Chat later.


I hope that your consult with the surgeon will bring a positive result. Back pain can be so debilitating. Sending healing hugs.


----------



## budasha

Bulldog said:


> These are my first ever toe up socks. I am so grateful to Margaret, Agnes and all of you who shared you pattern, you tips, and lots of encouragement.
> This was a first for magic loop, toe up, the FLK heel, and Judy's magic BO.
> The pair I am working on at present are with the yarn a BIG hearted KTPer sent me.
> It is Lorna's Laces Solemate and is Heaven to work with. It is so soft and silky to my fingers. I just love it.


Your socks are beautiful. I knit so many socks years ago that I can't get interested in knitting them again. Much rather knit hats and sweaters.


----------



## Pup lover

vabchnonnie said:


> See there is another Sharon, on here a lot longer than I have been. What should I do? I don't want to interfer or step on others toes.


Why would you be interfering or stepping on toes? We can have more than one person with the same name. Doesn't matter how long you've been here the more the merrier!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> Sorlenna, a very happy birthday to your DD...I believe you said it's tomorrow? I wish you could spend it with her.
> Junek


Yes, it is tomorrow--and I will spend it with her.  She's the one who lives with me.


----------



## Sorlenna

Betty, great socks and happy to hear the good news for your sister.

Kaye, condolences on your uncle's passing, but yes, at least he is not suffering now. I hope your aunt finds some comfort. I do understand also wanting to be left alone, but it's good to know someone will be checking on her.


----------



## Pup lover

pacer said:


> Busyworkerbee...My thoughts and prayers are with you to get the help you need. Remember that we are here for you.
> 
> TNS...Love the little hat and socks. What a nice gift for the little guy. Prayers for safe travel for your DH as well.
> 
> Julie...Hope the move went well. I am so glad that you have had lots of help. The nice thing is that you are out of the old place prior to March. Now to set up household the way you and Ringo want it to look.
> 
> Dawn...I do hope you and DH feel better soon. Best wishes on DH getting started at his new job. It will be a bit of a challenge getting your schedules to work out so that you can spend some time together with you working 1st and DH working third.
> 
> I woke up today with 3 text messages from DS#1. The first two were about the duct work in the basement coming down partially. We called maintenance and they secured it back to the ceiling. The guy just would not want to believe my son so I took the phone and talked to the guy. He thought it was no emergency until he arrived and saw our concern. He said he has never seen anything like that. Just so glad that it is fixed. I have been doing laundry and dishes and knitting so far today. DS#1's former fiancee came to pick up something that was being stored in our basement so I am delighted that it is gone now. Tonight I will attend the musical "West Side Story" being performed by one of the high schools in town. The lead female character is little Bella's oldest sister.
> 
> Take care everyone.


I LOVE West Side Story!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> Hi from Guernsey, still cold bright and windy, but not gale force today! DH returned by commercial airplane last night and said it was bumpy! He's off again tomorrow, intending to fly himself so fingers crossed.
> I've got visitors, well really just staying here for dentists, hospital appointment and various meetings from tomorrow night to Friday, so will not be all alone. Salt (cat) is off to the vets on Tuesday and Thursday for cold laser treatments, and I've got reasearch to do for an article in the Alderney Society Bulletin, about an artist who published a couple of limited edition books of his visit to Alderney in the 70s.
> I've just finished the tiny socks, and have used the same sock yarn doubled to make the aviatrix hat. These are for the baby of one of the AWT girls, expected in the next few weeks. She knows it's a boy.


Fingers crossed for your DH. I love the little socks they have turned out perfect 👍 the hat is just as lovely, great job!


----------



## vabchnonnie

To All: thanks for the nice, encouraging comments, will take them to heart. Betty, I have a friend on RT 20 about to Monroe headed to VA Beach by car, she and her puppy are moving here.
Will have to find someone to drive a U-haul here later. I told her to flick her lights when she get to Vicksburg. When I was living in West VA prior to l995 I has 12 4x4 garden raised beds, a delite. That is the way to go. I'm sure the library would have books on the development of them. Made a plot (map) of them on paper and would use it each year, good way to keep track of what you plant, how it does etc.even the type of seeds and plants. Highly recommend it. 

Still have some yarn to put away, what a mess...so much of the yarn is stuff I haven't used ie: Boa, Fun Fur, Starbella and the like. Must try to work harder after services tomorrow since I will have some on-and-off company when my friend gets into town, she's staying with her son.

Will try to remember too use "VA Sharon" on my sign-off to eliminate any confusion.

Anytime you can give me hints to use while having "tea", would be most welcomed. I wonder how people get to where they live and the type of work they do or have done, children etc.

Will also share my phone # for anyone who wants to use the land line, PM me. Nice to put a voice with a name.

Will close for tonight, until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meal at DDs. LM came back to spend the night with us as her brother needs some peace and quiet tomorrow as he has exams to revise for. She is fast asleep in MY bed. She decided she may as well start off in our bed as she will end up there anyway - Mr P will sleep in the guestroom.
> 
> Here's the latest photo from France


Oh my...you are going to love getting those snuggles in when you get over there.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Poledra65 said:


> quote=thewren]Knitting Tea Party 6 Febru[ary 15
> 
> Think I will close here and get ready to open the new knitting tea party.
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam and everyone, didn't get on last night, David got home and Marla and I had gone to Cheyenne for the day to do some grocery shopping for Davids lunches that I needed to do, Sams Club too of course. 
I guess we are going to go take steaks over to Marlas and cook steaks on the grill. It was 70f yesterday and today is about the same today but with a bit of wind. No telling what the rest of winter will hold. :roll: 
My Uncle passed away Wednesday night, my aunt said she pretty much just wanted to be left alone for a bit, her kids will be keeping an eye on her and making sure she eats, but at least he's not in pain or suffering. anymore. 
I was going to get caught up, but David just announced he's ready to head out to Marlas, so off I go again. See you all later.[/quote]

Enjoy those steaks!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Strawberry4u said:


> Thanks Bulldog for asking about my back. It's not good I just had an MRI and my spine has shifted. The pain was getting worse and going down my leg . I did notice a big lump on my spine but just thought it was a screw but when the Dr. told me the results it was first,never heard of a spine doing that then oh goody(NOT). He wants to do shots to control some of the pain and also send me to a Surgeon for a consultation. I also have two bulging disks. I'm upset but what can you do? just go with the flow. I am going to a different surgeon,one that will give me more then a minute of his time after waiting 2-3 hr.
> I hope all is going better for you.
> Chat later.


Good idea to get another opinion...that sounds so painful. Gentle hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bulldog said:


> These are my first ever toe up socks. I am so grateful to Margaret, Agnes and all of you who shared you pattern, you tips, and lots of encouragement.
> This was a first for magic loop, toe up, the FLK heel, and Judy's magic BO.
> The pair I am working on at present are with the yarn a BIG hearted KTPer sent me.
> It is Lorna's Laces Solemate and is Heaven to work with. It is so soft and silky to my fingers. I just love it.


Your socks are very lovely!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry to hear of your uncle's passing...prayers and hugs.
> 
> Enjoy those steaks!!


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> I sure hope it helps with your pain.
> So glad the Dreambird is finally coming along.once you get one or 2 repeats done it becomes easier.
> 
> Since some of you were showing gardens, now that I've finally mastered posting photos, I'm going to post one of my little garden.


~~~Oh....I wish I could grow a garden. I know very little and have even less talent....my thumbs are very not green. I understand that having a "green thumb" is a real phenom....something about the acids in the skin.... :?


----------



## pearlone

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I've caught up. Been another sleeping day; this has got to quit but I guess the body needs it. Going to go take some pain meds; wrist really throbbing today and I want to knit. More than one way to skin a cat.....I will not let this stop me from knitting....LOL Love and hugs to all {{{{{HUGS}}}}} TTYL


Gwenie I said exactly the same thing when I was dx with RA. On the whole I do knit, just not with speed and have found that if I knit to long at a time my hands, fingers and wrists can cause me alot of misery the next day. I wear wrists braces and have learned how to knit with them on. They do help. something you may want to try. I don't knit more than an hour without taking a couple hour break from it.


----------



## jheiens

vabchnonnie said:


> Anytime you can give me hints to use while having "tea", would be most welcomed. I wonder how people get to where they live and the type of work they do or have done, children etc.
> 
> Will also share my phone # for anyone who wants to use the land line, PM me. Nice to put a voice with a name.
> 
> Will close for tonight, until next time...VA Sharon


See, you did that just like an experienced KTP family member, Sharon.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

Normaedern said:


> KateB I am glad you have not long to go with the cast. Enjoy your day :thumbup:


~~~DITTO! I went 5 months not in a cast, but with my leg wrapped so I could not just hop in the shower! VERY tedious! Weekly visits to get it rewrapped. Have a grand celebration in 5 days! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Betty, super job on the socks, nice colors and even stitches. I may have put garden in too early. We can get frost til mid-March. But especially with snow peas, if I wait to late they dry up in heat.
Josephine, beautiful grands.


----------



## cmaliza

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Haven't been on much as having developing issues myself.
> 
> Having recently experienced a real manic episode, and with a family history to add in, may be lurking for a while. Not feeling real great mentally still, hopefully will balance out soon.
> 
> I will be lurking more than commenting for a while as I deal with this. On Monday, am heading to nearest Mental Health clinic to start consults and possible treatment. Will keep all updated as I can, but expect to have limited access to net while this is occurring. I am even planning to take a bag with some supplies, medications and so on incase of admition.
> 
> Everyone take care of yourselves and your families. Give them all a great hug from me. Talk when I can


~~~You are wrapped in the KTP wings of prayers and soothing energies. Strongest wishes & vibes for a healthy recovery!


----------



## Karena

Sam
Stay indoors, enough snow. Rainy here in So Cal. We need it and more. 

That Chicken Patty Melt sound right for tonight, lots of grilled onion. 
Karena


----------



## Gweniepooh

Beautiful children.


PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meal at DDs. LM came back to spend the night with us as her brother needs some peace and quiet tomorrow as he has exams to revise for. She is fast asleep in MY bed. She decided she may as well start off in our bed as she will end up there anyway - Mr P will sleep in the guestroom.
> 
> Here's the latest photo from France


----------



## Gweniepooh

Those sock are lovely. You are most definitely becoming the sock diva 


Bulldog said:


> These are my first ever toe up socks. I am so grateful to Margaret, Agnes and all of you who shared you pattern, you tips, and lots of encouragement.
> This was a first for magic loop, toe up, the FLK heel, and Judy's magic BO.
> The pair I am working on at present are with the yarn a BIG hearted KTPer sent me.
> It is Lorna's Laces Solemate and is Heaven to work with. It is so soft and silky to my fingers. I just love it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto; so glad he didn't have to suffer much longer since his decision was made.


Sorlenna said:


> Kaye, condolences on your uncle's passing, but yes, at least he is not suffering now. I hope your aunt finds some comfort. I do understand also wanting to be left alone, but it's good to know someone will be checking on her.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so wanting raised beds. We greatly reduced the size of our garden several years ago but DH tends to crowd it too much IMHO. I would love some 4 x 4 raised beds that I can take control of planting, ect.


vabchnonnie said:


> To All: thanks for the nice, encouraging comments, will take them to heart. Betty, I have a friend on RT 20 about to Monroe headed to VA Beach by car, she and her puppy are moving here.
> Will have to find someone to drive a U-haul here later. I told her to flick her lights when she get to Vicksburg. When I was living in West VA prior to l995 I has 12 4x4 garden raised beds, a delite. That is the way to go. I'm sure the library would have books on the development of them. Made a plot (map) of them on paper and would use it each year, good way to keep track of what you plant, how it does etc.even the type of seeds and plants. Highly recommend it.
> 
> Still have some yarn to put away, what a mess...so much of the yarn is stuff I haven't used ie: Boa, Fun Fur, Starbella and the like. Must try to work harder after services tomorrow since I will have some on-and-off company when my friend gets into town, she's staying with her son.
> 
> Will try to remember too use "VA Sharon" on my sign-off to eliminate any confusion.
> 
> Anytime you can give me hints to use while having "tea", would be most welcomed. I wonder how people get to where they live and the type of work they do or have done, children etc.
> 
> Will also share my phone # for anyone who wants to use the land line, PM me. Nice to put a voice with a name.
> 
> Will close for tonight, until next time...VA Sharon


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> If you have 66+ stitches for socks (men's sizes mostly), you may be able to use a 12" tip to tip needle, but I use a 9" for my socks which are around 60 stitches on a size 2 needle.


Think this is 12" tip to tip.... :wink: That's why. Should have been a 9". Thanks for all the help. Learning so much.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks for the tip Cheryl. I may still have some wrist braces from my previous surgeries. I dig around and see if I can find them. Never have been very fast but do knit a lot. Guess I'm going to have to learn to pace myself better.


pearlone said:


> Gwenie I said exactly the same thing when I was dx with RA. On the whole I do knit, just not with speed and have found that if I knit to long at a time my hands, fingers and wrists can cause me alot of misery the next day. I wear wrists braces and have learned how to knit with them on. They do help. something you may want to try. I don't knit more than an hour without taking a couple hour break from it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Went to watercolor class for first Time since May. Enjoyed playing with paint. Maya and I had wndy walk. Planted potatoes and Chinese pea pods. Wrote down pattern for spiral hat as we do t have printer.
> Subtlewitch,welcome. Stop by often.


What a wonderful day. So glad you were able to play with your paints and attend class. Your walks with Maya sound wonderful and take it that man was nowhere to be seen. Wow, it must be great to get to plant already. A long way off here. I want to have a garden for a longer time. So short here.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Quite a surprise here. PearlOne and I were talking and it turns out she and I lived in the same area and both worked at the same hospital at the same time. We probably passed each other in the halls and at the cafeteria. What a small world. Rather exciting to find this out.


----------



## flyty1n

Strawberry4u said:


> Bull dog,Love your socks and the colors are great.


 Wonderfully beautiful socks. I think you are a great knitter.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bulldog said:


> Oh Kaye, My sincerest condolences in the loss of your Uncle. Prayers for your Aunt, you, and family. Hope you had a good steak and good fellowship at Marlas.


Kaye, I would echo this. The steak sounds yummy!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Strawberry4u said:


> Bull dog,Love your socks and the colors are great.


Gee, Strawberry, you pulled a "gwennie" (posted twice or more) but that's OK because I wanted to say the same thing. Those socks are just too neat!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog, Glad for the good news about your sister. Now for some good news about you. Maybe T3 would help. If only you felt as great as you look ( beautiful) in your avatar there would be no stopping you. 

Purple, Your grandchildren are all so photogenic. How adorable is that and what beautiful photos you receive to keep you in touch with them. I'm sure it helps as well as the trips.
Do you do green smoothies, that's leafy greens and some fruit? 

Thanks Machriste. I'm thinking it is the yarn too and getting used to them. Like knitting with a sewing needle.

Yes Kate, and just how much plonk did you have when you took the tumble. I'm teasing, honest. I had forgotten the original fall was with them too.

I'm up to pg. 18 and have to quit. Night all, see you tomorrow. :wink: Maybe Julie will be back as tomorrow is Monday there.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> next time tami - just highlight all of it except maybe the first paragraph or so - and then hit delete. and then you can write your post. it really doesn't hurt anything though. --- sam


I just forgot to do it!


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> Good morning all! A very cold and frosty am here, the pavements are all white and I expect they are slippy too, but I'm not going to attempt walking on them with this stupid peg-leg! Never mind, only 5 days until they remove the cast...fingers and everything else crossed....and I'm managing to get about with just one elbow crutch so that's progress. "The Girls" are coming here today so this should be a very good day...we'll have lunch here and go out for a meal at night...good food, good company and maybe the occasional glass of plonk!


Good news about loosing the cast in 5 days! Have fun with the girls.


----------



## iamsam

will you look at those blue eyes - two very cute grandbabies. I bet you are anxious to see them again. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meal at DDs. LM came back to spend the night with us as her brother needs some peace and quiet tomorrow as he has exams to revise for. She is fast asleep in MY bed. She decided she may as well start off in our bed as she will end up there anyway - Mr P will sleep in the guestroom.
> 
> Here's the latest photo from France


----------



## tami_ohio

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Haven't been on much as having developing issues myself.
> 
> Having recently experienced a real manic episode, and with a family history to add in, may be lurking for a while. Not feeling real great mentally still, hopefully will balance out soon.
> 
> I will be lurking more than commenting for a while as I deal with this. On Monday, am heading to nearest Mental Health clinic to start consults and possible treatment. Will keep all updated as I can, but expect to have limited access to net while this is occurring. I am even planning to take a bag with some supplies, medications and so on incase of admition.
> 
> Everyone take care of yourselves and your families. Give them all a great hug from me. Talk when I can


Remember that we all are keeping you in our prayers. Check in as you can to let us know how you are.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Just leaving my mark. Have a good evening all.It's 10:30 pm here

Trisha


----------



## tami_ohio

TNS said:


> Hi from Guernsey, still cold bright and windy, but not gale force today! DH returned by commercial airplane last night and said it was bumpy! He's off again tomorrow, intending to fly himself so fingers crossed.
> I've got visitors, well really just staying here for dentists, hospital appointment and various meetings from tomorrow night to Friday, so will not be all alone. Salt (cat) is off to the vets on Tuesday and Thursday for cold laser treatments, and I've got reasearch to do for an article in the Alderney Society Bulletin, about an artist who published a couple of limited edition books of his visit to Alderney in the 70s.
> I've just finished the tiny socks, and have used the same sock yarn doubled to make the aviatrix hat. These are for the baby of one of the AWT girls, expected in the next few weeks. She knows it's a boy.


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning (just) from a cold and chilly Surrey. Had a long lie in this morning.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your good wishes for my eye appointment. I am pleased to say that there has not been damage to the optic nerve and the doctor has said there i nothing to worry about. She was very through and explained everything, my eye sight is not brillliant but as long as there i nothing else wrong I can cope with that.
> 
> Thanks for a great start to the tea party Sam, hope you are keeping safe and warm.
> 
> DS rang from France last night and I had a long conversation (in English) with gs3, he is coming on by leaps and bounds.
> 
> DD rang last night too and Mr P and I are going over there for dinner tonight.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end, healing vibes and hugs to all. x


That is good news from the eye dr. What a treat to have a good conversation with GS3. Enjoy your dinner with DD.


----------



## tami_ohio

Pup lover said:


> Sam love all the salad recipes some of the others sounds good as well. So glad to see Mellie back!! Will keep you in my prayers. Need to go to last week and check out some pictures and Carens oatmeal raisin cookies. Thank you so much for the summaries, the time and energy you spend keeping track of all and posting for us who can't keep up is greatly appreciated!!!!
> 
> Those who have hallmark murders and mysteries channel. They are showing the mystery woman movies all day today and tomorrow all day are the Jesse Stone mysteries. Love the books and Tom Selleck is wonderful as Jesse stone.
> 
> Not sure if it was the full moon or what but it was a crazy week at work. We started out the week with a snow day then for two days only 1 kids out sick by yesterday we were back up to 10. DH has been sick all week, even stayed home one day :shock: then the next day there was a gas leak at work so everyone was sent home so he really had two days to rest and recover which did him good. He finally heard from the "new job" again. They are now having problems getting furniture so hopefully will open new building sometime in April. They will bring the new people in 3 weeks before for training and he isn't getting first shift like he was told he will be on third and working 7 pm to 7 am not positive of exactly which days yet.
> 
> Four day weekend next weekend hoping the weather stays decent so Rookie, Cmaliza, Kehinkle and i can get together for the day. Will try to remember to get a couple pictures! Pacer we will miss you! If anyone else is in the Morris IL area and wants to join us your welcome just pm one of us. Got lots to do around the house. Adding the T3 to my thyroid meds seems to be helping. Going up the stairs at work this week has been easier dont feel like I'm walking through wet cement anymore. Seem to have a bit more energy and my mind and thoughts seem to be a bit clearer. Between chemo brain and thyroid fog learning my new job has been a bit intimidating. I feel like I'm finally starting to get the hang of some of it lol!!!
> 
> Will try harder to get here more often this week and keep up better. Think of you all daily.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


I am glad your DH has finally gotten news of the new job. And that your new meds are doing the trick.


----------



## iamsam

I'm glad your uncle had an easy passing - at least he is not in pain anymore - and he lived and died the way he wanted to and that is a good thing. steak on the grill sounds so good - make mine rare. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> quote=thewren]Knitting Tea Party 6 Febru[ary 15
> 
> Think I will close here and get ready to open the new knitting tea party.
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam and everyone, didn't get on last night, David got home and Marla and I had gone to Cheyenne for the day to do some grocery shopping for Davids lunches that I needed to do, Sams Club too of course. 
I guess we are going to go take steaks over to Marlas and cook steaks on the grill. It was 70f yesterday and today is about the same today but with a bit of wind. No telling what the rest of winter will hold. :roll: 
My Uncle passed away Wednesday night, my aunt said she pretty much just wanted to be left alone for a bit, her kids will be keeping an eye on her and making sure she eats, but at least he's not in pain or suffering. anymore. 
I was going to get caught up, but David just announced he's ready to head out to Marlas, so off I go again. See you all later.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

sending tons of healing energy your way strawberry to wrap you up in warm healing energy. hopefully the new doctor will be able to help you. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Thanks Bulldog for asking about my back. It's not good I just had an MRI and my spine has shifted. The pain was getting worse and going down my leg . I did notice a big lump on my spine but just thought it was a screw but when the Dr. told me the results it was first,never heard of a spine doing that then oh goody(NOT). He wants to do shots to control some of the pain and also send me to a Surgeon for a consultation. I also have two bulging disks. I'm upset but what can you do? just go with the flow. I am going to a different surgeon,one that will give me more then a minute of his time after waiting 2-3 hr.
> I hope all is going better for you.
> Chat later.


----------



## iamsam

I should have said maturity sets well on him - he and sean connery. --- sam



KateB said:


> Me too Sam....and "aged quite well" is doing him a disservice, he's better looking now than when he was younger!


----------



## iamsam

guess what I watched tonight - "hart to hart" with Robert wagner and darn - now I can't think of her name. Stephanie powers - there I got it - they are a little hokey but I still enjoy them. I am enjoying hallmark mystery channel. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> And I saw Tom Jones on TV the other day--he has also aged well!


----------



## iamsam

beautifully done socks betty - love the way the stripes turned out - very nicely done. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> These are my first ever toe up socks. I am so grateful to Margaret, Agnes and all of you who shared you pattern, you tips, and lots of encouragement.
> This was a first for magic loop, toe up, the FLK heel, and Judy's magic BO.
> The pair I am working on at present are with the yarn a BIG hearted KTPer sent me.
> It is Lorna's Laces Solemate and is Heaven to work with. It is so soft and silky to my fingers. I just love it.


----------



## iamsam

I hope you both have a great day. happy birthday wishes to the birthday girl. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Yes, it is tomorrow--and I will spend it with her.  She's the one who lives with me.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> You are very welcome. I find it easiest to snap shot the page and post as a photo less typing for me with one hand.


And I have no idea how to screen shot! But I thank you for your efforts. Hope the had heals quickly. I think you said the end of Feb?


----------



## iamsam

a lovely day today - not quite what some of you were having but in the mid40's - really pleasant in the sun if you were out of the wind.

I done with the nine knit rows that form the border at the top of my afghan - the yarn I am using is the yarn I used to knit the afghan I ripped - knit with three strands - so the change is color can happen anywhere (thanks to the magic knot) - this afghan is on size eight needles - single strand. it will take a while with 260 stitches. next row is the beginning of the totem lace pattern.

sleepy - think I will go to bed. --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> Sharon, just continue to be yourself. There are 3 of us named Joy on here. That is why I always sign my posts and use ''Ohio Joy.'' It helps the others to keep us straight--at least most of the time!!
> 
> If you look under Sassafras's post, she calls herself ''Desert Joy''. Purl2diva often identifies herself as ''Wisc. Joy.''
> 
> It's all good, darlin'.We just aren't that picky and strive to get along on the assumption that no one is on here to cause a negative situation for anyone else. Just be yourself and hold yourself as a member of the family and valued by one and all.
> 
> We like you just the way you are.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Perfectly said!


----------



## Glennys 2

Great start Sam. 
Thanks for the summery Darawol, Had computer problems last week so missed everything past page 30.


----------



## Spider

Hi all, crawled into bed and have been trying to read fast and catch up. Don't think I did the best job of it though.
Betty love your socks , the knitting was beautiful and the yarn is such a pretty color.
Purplefi, love the grandkids, so cute.
Dawn, hope you and DH feel better soon and his new job goes well.
Melody, so glad you are back and hope those headaches quit.
Poledra, sorry to hear of your uncle passing, sympathy to you and your aunt and family.
Gwen so sorry to read of all your pain.
Hugs to all, we have been having company for the weekend at the lake. Haven't got anything accomplished but eating and talking. Won't be back here for two weeks or so.


----------



## Spider

tami_ohio said:


> Perfectly said!


Ditto from me. Love to have everyone join us. It is a great place to be!,


----------



## Spider

thewren said:


> guess what I watched tonight - "hart to hart" with Robert wagner and darn - now I can't think of her name. Stephanie powers - there I got it - they are a little hokey but I still enjoy them. I am enjoying hallmark mystery channel. --- sam


Used to love the show. Seems like a long time ago.


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> I like them for lace, because of all the stitches worked together (the k2tog and ssk and so on). It seems to help me get under the stitches better. However, there are some yarns I don't use them with as they seem to be more "splitty" than others. I usually just have to try the yarn and see. Not very helpful, I know! :XD:


I am using a pair of, I think, Kollage in 2.75mm with Deborah Norville sock yarn and am loving them, especially with the K2tog & ssk. The points are not "needle sharp". However, I have a pair of size 7, I believe, that put holes in my finger tips! I can't remember what brand they are, but they also have a super stiff cable, which I do not like. I can't remember where I put them, so can't look.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> Mary Jo, those are great hooded cowls. The dog thinks so too.
> 
> Gwen, I haven't been able to stir up enough energy to get of the treadmill. You may be my inspiration.
> 
> Pammie, I have never been able to get carrots or potatoes soft enough in the crock pot. I cover my roast with Adolf's meat tenderizer the night before and cover that with sliced onion. It always comes out tender this way.


Betty, do you put your potatoes and carrots in the bottom of the crock pot, or on top? I never have a problem if I put them on the bottom.

Pammie, I like to use a chuck roast in the crock pot. I have used bottom round or rump roasts in it, but they come out tough.


----------



## pacer

Pup lover said:


> I LOVE West Side Story!!!


The high school students did a fantastic job with the dancing and singing as well as the rest of the show. DS#1 and I had back row seats next to the inner wall and we saw the whole stage. Last year we had seats lower down and on one side of the stage so we missed quite a bit. This time we could see and hear everything. My son was so excited to sit in the very last row. I would get those seats again. We went out for soup and salad before the show. We wanted to try out a new restaurant in town and we both agreed that we would go back. They serve 11 soup choices a day of which they rotate the soups from 100 different recipes. They serve soups, salads and sandwiches. They even let you sample any soup that you want to sample before ordering so I tried the lobster bisque and the chicken pot pie. My son sampled the Sicilian pizza soup and another soup that was considered spicy. Matthew won't eat soup so we had to wait until we could find a moment to try out this place when it was just my son and me.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> MindyT, Haven't seen you here before. Welcome to our little family. Looking forward to getting to know you.
> 
> Josephine, so thrilled your eye appointment went so well. I have a PTL. My sister went to the eye specialist this week. He injected dye through her arm and took a good look at her eye. They saw NO signs of wet macular degeneration and had her read eye charts with only that eye. She was able to do so with all but two. They said they would not recommend the eye injections at this time and will be following her monthly for a while. I am so happy with this news.


Such good news about your sister! Will continue to keep her in prayer.


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meal at DDs. LM came back to spend the night with us as her brother needs some peace and quiet tomorrow as he has exams to revise for. She is fast asleep in MY bed. She decided she may as well start off in our bed as she will end up there anyway - Mr P will sleep in the guestroom.
> 
> Here's the latest photo from France


They are so cute! I think LM has you and grandpa wrapped around her little finger!


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I've got 3 large Northern Pike(fish) in the oven baking to tie to the wildlife supper tonight. They have a turkey supper catered plus wild meat & fish for those who want to try it. I make the fish every year. I'm hoping there will be leftovers because it makes wonderful fish cakes.
> They have supper & a silent auction & give out awards. We are taking the GKs, I'm sure they will find something they need grandma to buy! The proceeds go to project like stocking the local trout pond with fish.
> DH ace in a few minutes ago & put on the Discovery channel, Hw it's Made.
> Kate& other UK people Have you heard of Heathergems? They were showing how it's made, some very pretty stuff.
> http://www.heathergems.com/index.php
> I never heard of it before.
> Well better go get ready.


Have fun at the dinner. Dad used to go up to Canada and catch Northerns.

As M records How It's Made, I may just get to see that segment!


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> quote=thewren]Knitting Tea Party 6 Febru[ary 15
> 
> Think I will close here and get ready to open the new knitting tea party.
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam and everyone, didn't get on last night, David got home and Marla and I had gone to Cheyenne for the day to do some grocery shopping for Davids lunches that I needed to do, Sams Club too of course. 
I guess we are going to go take steaks over to Marlas and cook steaks on the grill. It was 70f yesterday and today is about the same today but with a bit of wind. No telling what the rest of winter will hold. :roll: 
My Uncle passed away Wednesday night, my aunt said she pretty much just wanted to be left alone for a bit, her kids will be keeping an eye on her and making sure she eats, but at least he's not in pain or suffering. anymore. 
I was going to get caught up, but David just announced he's ready to head out to Marlas, so off I go again. See you all later.[/quote]

My sympathy and prayers to you and your aunt. So sorry to hear, even tho expected.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> These are my first ever toe up socks. I am so grateful to Margaret, Agnes and all of you who shared you pattern, you tips, and lots of encouragement.
> This was a first for magic loop, toe up, the FLK heel, and Judy's magic BO.
> The pair I am working on at present are with the yarn a BIG hearted KTPer sent me.
> It is Lorna's Laces Solemate and is Heaven to work with. It is so soft and silky to my fingers. I just love it.


Betty, you have done a wonderful job on your socks!


----------



## Grannypeg

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy zooming to you to surround you in warm comforting healing energy - just remember - we have your back. --- sam


Prayers coming your way busyworkerbee. Hope you are back with us soon.


----------



## Grannypeg

TNS said:


> Sassafras, I hope I'm not too late to also wish you a happy anniversary!


Me too, Sassafras. Happy, happy Anniversary and many, many more.


----------



## pacer

Poledra...Sorry to hear of your uncle's passing, but so relieved that he won't linger on in pain. 

Betty...Those socks look wonderful. You do such a nice job on your socks. The new ones are looking wonderful. So glad that they feel wonderful on your fingers.

Gwen...Raised garden beds would be great. I have seen some elevated beds in a U shape so that it is easier to get at more of the soil. If you are going to build them, you might want to consider such a design. It should keep rabbits out of the beds, but not deer so you might need to consider a way of keeping them out of your garden. I hope your garden will do better this year.

Sorlenna...Happy birthday to your DD. Have a wonderful day.

I am currently working on a baby sweater with a ball of yarn that someone wrapped too tightly. I am putting stripes into the sweater to alternate that yarn with some that is not stretched out. It is looking better that way. It is for charity and will do the job intended. I showed the ball of yarn to some ladies that I knit with frequently and explained why you should not make a ball of yarn so tight. They were able to see first hand what that does to the yarn. 

After the show tonight, I had to count how many Bugles in a 7.5 oz bag. I counted about 300 bugles in the bag I bought. This is part of the work we do for our Vacation Bible School so we will know how many bags to ask for on donations. A few weeks ago we had an ice cream party to determine how many scoops are in a 4.5 quart bucket. We even had to count how many miniature marshmallows in a 10.5 oz bag. I had to figure out how many carrot sticks I could get from one carrot. So much planning that people don't know goes into the one week event.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Adelaide 12:31 am Sunday. I had never noticed that you were 30 min. different. Knew you were different hour but not the minutes.


Yes for some reason we are 1/2 hour behind the eastern states.- not aware of any where else that does this (Northern Territory as well as they the same as us- when no day light savings at least).
At this time of the year Queensland (Busyworkerbee) is half an hour behind us and 1 behind Sydney and Melbourne as they do not have daylight saving.


----------



## Grannypeg

Well, I have caught up on this tea party, but not the last one yet. That's because I am taking part in the DreamBird Workshop. I am a rather slow knitter.

Prayers to all those who need them.

Peggy


----------



## purl2diva

Betty,

Your socks are lovely. The yarn is beautiful. You did a really good job.


----------



## Spider

tami_ohio said:


> Betty, do you put your potatoes and carrots in the bottom of the crock pot, or on top? I never have a problem if I put them on the bottom.
> 
> Pammie, I like to use a chuck roast in the crock pot. I have used bottom round or rump roasts in it, but they come out tough.


I am going to have to remember this, for some reason always put the meat in and then the vegetables on the top. Learn so many things here.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> Kansas would go with Wisc and Ill-- what a fun post! Kate or Margaret, please include this in your listings! Altho it is now 9:47 AM Sat. Been busy doing laundry and cooking breakfast (late one).


Actually what would be good would be what time it is at each persons place at 5pm EST (i.e Sams time) when he starts the TP each Friday. Then we have a guide as to when.
Mind you with summer times in different places (and different times as well) it is of limited benefit.

If everyone could post this for me then I could put it altogether in next weeks summary.


----------



## darowil

Welcome to Mindy and subtlewitch both of whom I think are new here.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> what is plonk? I realize it is something to drink -- just wondered what it was - plonk has to be a Scottish term. --- sam


We use it too. Alcohol, usually wine. I have an open bottle of Moscato in the fridge must drink it soon before it goes off!

Decided to check wiki for plonk- and according to it the term is probably actually orginally Aussie http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plonk_(wine)

While I wouldn't use plonk for an expensive wine it needn't be only be cheap and nasty. Not sure if it says anything about me but often I like the cheaper Moscatos best.


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Doing the second sock and I thought when I got done with the heel I would try switching to my smaller cable needle, same size but really short cable, well it was stretching the stitches too much so went back to the 2 circulars. :thumbup: I see the difference the wrap and turns make now. First socks I did I couldn't read my knitting and see the wrap and turn when I was to knit that and the stitch and they had holes the whole way up the heel. The first sock I did this time I could read the knitting better and got the wrap and turns knit in with the stitch and no holes. Now doing the match I must have forgotten to do some wrap and turns as there were a few stitches where I just couldn't find them and those have holes. I'm not upset as it is a real light bulb moment and I'm so glad that now I can see where the wrap and turns are and where they aren't. I do think that part of the forgetting to do it might be that I got off on my count and did it on the next stitch and the one I should have done didn't get wrapped. I am understanding how heels are done a little more now and finding this a light bulb moment, however the bulb is on a dimmer, so it is on soft light right now and I know it will get even brighter as I think more about what happened. I'm thinking that I used markers on the first sock and not on this one. Does anybody use markers when they are doing the heels on the socks to mark where the last wrap and turn was?? How do you keep it straight if you lose your count??


I don't use markers. The stitch to be wrapped sits more snuggly next to the following stitch- the wrap on the next stitch pulls it in closer. There is also a small gap between the last and the next wrapped stitch. But even with these I still need to look at them closely sometimes.


----------



## Bonnie7591

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh....I wish I could grow a garden. I know very little and have even less talent....my thumbs are very not green. I understand that having a "green thumb" is a real phenom....something about the acids in the skin.... :?


My DH says I just live up to my maiden name, it was Gardner


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Pacer, Glad the duct work is fixed. Sad that he wouldn't believe your son. How great is that for Bella's older sister to be the lead in West Side Story. BRAVO and that family deserves some special moments. Very special for them and I know for you too.
> ____________________
> I'm stunned at what I thought would be the best needles ever. They are metal square needles and I found it really slowed down my knitting as it kept splitting the yarn. Like the square part, they are just too pointy for my knitting skills. Has anybody else used square needles that aren't as pointy. I know they are supposed to be good for even knitting. I got these at a LYS going out of business sale.


As OhioJoy says some yarns are better for pointed needles- and for lace as well. Once you get round this issue they are really nice to knit with. YOu also need to adjust your needle size- but I keep forgetting whether or not you should go up or down a size!


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> My 2 circulars are working great with it. Just thought it would be fun to try knitting a sock on a small circular made for that but might be just a little too long for socks. Thought it was ok. Will have to research which length is best. Really have the hang of the 2 circulars now. Kathy and Darowil would be so proud of me. ;-)


9 or 12 inch (I would think 12 inch a bit long). I don't like them as I find they hurt my hands. And for some reason they seem slower than magic loop.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kaye, my condolences on the loss of your uncle but a blessing his suffering is over.

Betty, your socks are lovely.I didn't realize you has such terrible back problems, so sorry.

Strawberry, I hope they can find a solution to your back problems, no one should ave to suffer so much. 

Sorleena, happy birthday to your DD, have a great celebration.

Well, the wildlife supper was a great success, over 300 people. The GKs ad a great time, they had a fishpond for the kids so all came home with a "prize" GD got a set of jewelry & little purple purse so she was in heaven & GS got a foam dart gun so was also happy.
I had donated a crib sized I Spy quilt for the silent auction, for sme reason it was very popular & there was a bit of a bidding war, it went for $250, OMG, couldn't believe it & I had requests to make 2 more.
Well, time for off to bed.


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> Good to see you Sharon. How is the back pain?
> 
> Bonnie, I would love to have some of your energy. My goodness woman, you get so much done and between two houses. I love your garden. The flowers sure brighten ones spirits.


Saw this in the shop the other day- and just had to take a photo (if it hadn't been $5 I would have got it. I pay more than that for a souvenir one- maybe I should get it after all).


----------



## TNS

Swedenme said:


> Wine .its just a slang way of saying wine its not Scottish all of uk say it
> Sonja


'Plonk' ends to imply the cheap and cheerful wines rather than the posh ones with fancy names....


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meal at DDs. LM came back to spend the night with us as her brother needs some peace and quiet tomorrow as he has exams to revise for. She is fast asleep in MY bed. She decided she may as well start off in our bed as she will end up there anyway - Mr P will sleep in the guestroom.
> 
> Here's the latest photo from France


What a sweet photo- and LM2 is looking so alert.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Well it was that lot I was with when it happened! :roll: However I'm back home now and in one piece!


I thought it was the same ones. Glad you mnaged to stay safe this time! And only a few days now. Don't expect to be running around on it straight away- it might be a little weak.


----------



## darowil

Strawberry4u said:


> Thanks Bulldog for asking about my back. It's not good I just had an MRI and my spine has shifted. The pain was getting worse and going down my leg . I did notice a big lump on my spine but just thought it was a screw but when the Dr. told me the results it was first,never heard of a spine doing that then oh goody(NOT). He wants to do shots to control some of the pain and also send me to a Surgeon for a consultation. I also have two bulging disks. I'm upset but what can you do? just go with the flow. I am going to a different surgeon,one that will give me more then a minute of his time after waiting 2-3 hr.
> I hope all is going better for you.
> Chat later.


I do hope a different surgeon can come up with some thing that will help you more.
How nice to be a first! But you would ahve much preferred a first that meant your back fixed itself up.


----------



## TNS

Bulldog said:


> These are my first ever toe up socks. I am so grateful to Margaret, Agnes and all of you who shared you pattern, you tips, and lots of encouragement.
> This was a first for magic loop, toe up, the FLK heel, and Judy's magic BO.
> The pair I am working on at present are with the yarn a BIG hearted KTPer sent me.
> It is Lorna's Laces Solemate and is Heaven to work with. It is so soft and silky to my fingers. I just love it.


Wow! Your socks are so lovely, such even knitting and so pretty. I'm glad you're enjoying the project, and thanks for showing us. Hugs, Lin


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> My Uncle passed away Wednesday night, my aunt said she pretty much just wanted to be left alone for a bit, her kids will be keeping an eye on her and making sure she eats, but at least he's not in pain or suffering. anymore.


Sorry about your uncle- but as you say he is no longer suffering. And your aunt can use her oxygen whenever she needs it now.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Those grand children are absolutely adorable!!!
> Junek


Purple's French grandhilden
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> These are my first ever toe up socks. I am so grateful to Margaret, Agnes and all of you who shared you pattern, you tips, and lots of encouragement.
> This was a first for magic loop, toe up, the FLK heel, and Judy's magic BO.
> The pair I am working on at present are with the yarn a BIG hearted KTPer sent me.
> It is Lorna's Laces Solemate and is Heaven to work with. It is so soft and silky to my fingers. I just love it.


It looks a lovley yarn- and so well knitted.


----------



## TNS

Strawberry4u, sorry you are hurting so much, hope the Drs can help, and sending pain reducing vibes to you.

Poledra, condolences on the loss of your uncle. May you and auntie and family find comfort.


----------



## darowil

Strawberry4u said:


> [
> I've tried toe up pattern or lets say it was more suggestions on what to do. No numbers. I tried to find a pattern but had no luck. So I gave up


I've taught workshops here on KP (magic loop and two circulars) which include my pattern. Link under my posts. ANd the pattern can be adapted for DPNs easilly as well. If you need help to change the pattern I can help you with that.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi all, marking my spot. Gosh another week already. I was out last night so didnt get a chance to come on here. My ex's sister had an engagement party that we were invited to. Stayd a couple of hours, it was good to catch up with them all. My ex was there... being the "cool dude" and seemed a "bit affected by...?". Oh well. There were no dramas though so that was good. DD kept her distance from him once the hellos were said. She just cant handle seeing him like this...
Very hot here yesterday 36c but by this morning boy did we cool down. Our top today was 21c. I seem to have managed to get a cold and a bit of a cough, so have taken things easy today.
I have actually been "practising" how to crochet. (I am determined to get this!) Anyway I have managed to start a swatch doing treble stitch. Bit awkward still holding yarn etc but better than I was.


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, it is tomorrow--and I will spend it with her.  She's the one who lives with me.


And a very happy birthday to her. 
I think February is a busy month for KP related birthdays if I remember rightly.


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> Fingers crossed for your DH. I love the little socks they have turned out perfect 👍 the hat is just as lovely, great job!


Thank you Caren! Today is less windy so DH shouldn't have problems. However there's freezing fog at his eventual destination so he will only fly to Cambridge which is clear, then drive the rest of the journey. I hope you're in for a good day ....


----------



## TNS

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad your DH has finally gotten news of the new job. And that your new meds are doing the trick.


Re: Pup Lover :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, marking my spot. Gosh another week already. I was out last night so didnt get a chance to come on here. My ex's sister had an engagement party that we were invited to. Stayd a couple of hours, it was good to catch up with them all. My ex was there... being the "cool dude" and seemed a "bit affected by...?". Oh well. There were no dramas though so that was good. DD kept her distance from him once the hellos were said. She just cant handle seeing him like this...
> Very hot here yesterday 36c but by this morning boy did we cool down. Our top today was 21c. I seem to have managed to get a cold and a bit of a cough, so have taken things easy today.
> I have actually been "practising" how to crochet. (I am determined to get this!) Anyway I have managed to start a swatch doing treble stitch. Bit awkward still holding yarn etc but better than I was.


It's a shame that your daughter doesn't want to have any thing do with her father even when he is there. But it is understandable when he is on the plonk (or something along those lines at least).
Well done on learning to crochet- it is useful for edging etc even if you never use it for much more. At least once you can do treble the rest of the stitches build on it.
Yesterday we were 38.5 today around 33.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> I think next week I'm going to try doing the weight room Tues & Thurs. and water exercise M,W,F. It was a bit much today.


Sounds like a good idea. We dont want you to overdo things. I hope your pain has improved.


----------



## TNS

pacer said:


> After the show tonight, I had to count how many Bugles in a 7.5 oz bag. I counted about 300 bugles in the bag I bought. This is part of the work we do for our Vacation Bible School so we will know how many bags to ask for on donations. A few weeks ago we had an ice cream party to determine how many scoops are in a 4.5 quart bucket. We even had to count how many miniature marshmallows in a 10.5 oz bag. I had to figure out how many carrot sticks I could get from one carrot. So much planning that people don't know goes into the one week event.


You should compile a list of all these useful facts! Along with how many teabags are needed in a catering size teapot, how much ham is required for 50 ham rolls etc. etc. Which is what we did in the village I used to live in when our WI did catering at the village hall. :-D


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> It's a shame that your daughter doesn't want to have any thing do with her father even when he is there. But it is understandable when he is on the plonk (or something along those lines at least).
> Well done on learning to crochet- it is useful for edging etc even if you never use it for much more. At least once you can do treble the rest of the stitches build on it.
> Yesterday we were 38.5 today around 33.


Mmm, she just cant cope with the fact that he was in intensive care for 4 weeks with liver failure., and now back on it all again. It hurts her too much, plus he does have an "attitude" with her at these times and plays mind games.... No good for her either. It is hard coz he adores her and they WERE very very close. Sad


----------



## TNS

Pp


Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, my condolences on the loss of your uncle but a blessing his suffering is over.
> 
> Betty, your socks are lovely.I didn't realize you has such terrible back problems, so sorry.
> 
> Strawberry, I hope they can find a solution to your back problems, no one should ave to suffer so much.
> 
> Sorleena, happy birthday to your DD, have a great celebration.
> 
> Well, the wildlife supper was a great success, over 300 people. The GKs ad a great time, they had a fishpond for the kids so all came home with a "prize" GD got a set of jewelry & little purple purse so she was in heaven & GS got a foam dart gun so was also happy.
> I had donated a crib sized I Spy quilt for the silent auction, for sme reason it was very popular & there was a bit of a bidding war, it went for $250, OMG, couldn't believe it & I had requests to make 2 more.
> Well, time for off to bed.


How gratifying to have your work appreciated! Sounds like the Wildlife supper was a great success and was enjoyed by everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love places like that....there's a place I've been to in Springfield (The Feed Store?) that serves quite a few soups...mushroom with wild rice is my favorite. The chain Sweet Tomatoes has soup and salad stations and I don't mind going there once in a while (with a coupon). Sounds like a wonderful mother/son outing.



pacer said:


> The high school students did a fantastic job with the dancing and singing as well as the rest of the show. DS#1 and I had back row seats next to the inner wall and we saw the whole stage. Last year we had seats lower down and on one side of the stage so we missed quite a bit. This time we could see and hear everything. My son was so excited to sit in the very last row. I would get those seats again. We went out for soup and salad before the show. We wanted to try out a new restaurant in town and we both agreed that we would go back. They serve 11 soup choices a day of which they rotate the soups from 100 different recipes. They serve soups, salads and sandwiches. They even let you sample any soup that you want to sample before ordering so I tried the lobster bisque and the chicken pot pie. My son sampled the Sicilian pizza soup and another soup that was considered spicy. Matthew won't eat soup so we had to wait until we could find a moment to try out this place when it was just my son and me.


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> quote=thewren]Knitting Tea Party 6 Febru[ary 15
> 
> Think I will close here and get ready to open the new knitting tea party.
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam and everyone, didn't get on last night, David got home and Marla and I had gone to Cheyenne for the day to do some grocery shopping for Davids lunches that I needed to do, Sams Club too of course. 
I guess we are going to go take steaks over to Marlas and cook steaks on the grill. It was 70f yesterday and today is about the same today but with a bit of wind. No telling what the rest of winter will hold. :roll: 
My Uncle passed away Wednesday night, my aunt said she pretty much just wanted to be left alone for a bit, her kids will be keeping an eye on her and making sure she eats, but at least he's not in pain or suffering. anymore. 
I was going to get caught up, but David just announced he's ready to head out to Marlas, so off I go again. See you all later.[/quote]

So sorry to hear of your Uncle's passing. Condolences to you and all your family.


----------



## angelam

Sorlenna said:


> And I saw Tom Jones on TV the other day--he has also aged well!


They all age well on TV when they have all the wrinkles airbrushed out and plenty of make up. Sometimes not so good when you see them in real life!


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> I sure hope it helps with your pain.
> So glad the Dreambird is finally coming along.once you get one or 2 repeats done it becomes easier.
> 
> Since some of you were showing gardens, now that I've finally mastered posting photos, I'm going to post one of my little garden.


I love your garden, thanks for sharing


----------



## angelam

Bulldog said:


> These are my first ever toe up socks. I am so grateful to Margaret, Agnes and all of you who shared you pattern, you tips, and lots of encouragement.
> This was a first for magic loop, toe up, the FLK heel, and Judy's magic BO.
> The pair I am working on at present are with the yarn a BIG hearted KTPer sent me.
> It is Lorna's Laces Solemate and is Heaven to work with. It is so soft and silky to my fingers. I just love it.


Those are beautiful socks and such pretty yarn . Your knitting is so even. Knitting a pair of socks will be my next challenge. That's after I've mastered Magic Loop!


----------



## sugarsugar

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all. Haven't been on much as having developing issues myself.
> 
> Having recently experienced a real manic episode, and with a family history to add in, may be lurking for a while. Not feeling real great mentally still, hopefully will balance out soon.
> 
> I will be lurking more than commenting for a while as I deal with this. On Monday, am heading to nearest Mental Health clinic to start consults and possible treatment. Will keep all updated as I can, but expect to have limited access to net while this is occurring. I am even planning to take a bag with some supplies, medications and so on incase of admition.
> 
> Everyone take care of yourselves and your families. Give them all a great hug from me. Talk when I can


You take care too. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> Yes, Betty, spring in February is always welcome. But we know it won't last!!
> Junek


We have spring as well yesterday was a lovely warm day and today looks as if it's going to be the same. Like you I know it won't last but I'm hoping it does


----------



## Swedenme

Bulldog said:


> These are my first ever toe up socks. I am so grateful to Margaret, Agnes and all of you who shared you pattern, you tips, and lots of encouragement.
> This was a first for magic loop, toe up, the FLK heel, and Judy's magic BO.
> The pair I am working on at present are with the yarn a BIG hearted KTPer sent me.
> It is Lorna's Laces Solemate and is Heaven to work with. It is so soft and silky to my fingers. I just love it.


Your socks are gorgeous Betty . I love them look forward to seeing a picture of the ones you are working on when they are finished
Sonja


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Actually what would be good would be what time it is at each persons place at 5pm EST (i.e Sams time) when he starts the TP each Friday. Then we have a guide as to when.
> Mind you with summer times in different places (and different times as well) it is of limited benefit.
> 
> If everyone could post this for me then I could put it altogether in next weeks summary.


Sam's new KTP comes on at 10.00pm each Friday night here.


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> Sam's new KTP comes on at 10.00pm each Friday night here.


Thanks


----------



## Swedenme

pacer said:


> I am currently working on a baby sweater with a ball of yarn that someone wrapped too tightly. I am putting stripes into the sweater to alternate that yarn with some that is not stretched out. It is looking better that way. It is for charity and will do the job intended. I showed the ball of yarn to some ladies that I knit with frequently and explained why you should not make a ball of yarn so tight. They were able to see first hand what that does to the yarn.
> 
> After the show tonight, I had to count how many Bugles in a 7.5 oz bag. I counted about 300 bugles in the bag I bought. This is part of the work we do for our Vacation Bible School so we will know how many bags to ask for on donations. A few weeks ago we had an ice cream party to determine how many scoops are in a 4.5 quart bucket. We even had to count how many miniature marshmallows in a 10.5 oz bag. I had to figure out how many carrot sticks I could get from one carrot. So much planning that people don't know goes into the one week event.


I don't know how you organise everything and do all the things you manage to do . You have either found a way to change time or cloned yourself . 😄
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Now I have caught all up I will say good morning from a beautiful blue skied northeast England can't believe I keep saying that . Not a cloud in the sky or a breeze to be had . It was a little bit frosty when I was out with the dog but that's gone .It is My niece s birthday today which is a happy occasion but it's also her mums , my oldest sister who died suddenly 3years ago so I am going with her this morning to the little cemetery where she is buried to lay some flowers It's a lovely place ( I know it's sounds weird to say that but it is ) A very old church surrounded by countryside very peaceful . Beautiful in the summer 

VA Sharon thank you for the tips on raised beds and how to keep track on what you plant on paper .I will remember that 

Kaye I'm sorry for your loss , blessing that your uncle is not in pain no more 

Hope you all have a lovely day today and to all of you who live with pain I hope to day is a good day and pain free 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sonja...I hope you and your niece share happy memories of your sister with each other. I agree that one's resting place is important...I want mine to be like you describe. But, I suppose at the end, I won't really care. My mom was one who always went out the cemetery to visit relatives and make sure the gravesites were tended to and had flowers on special occasions so I was very surprised when her only wish was to be cremated and didn't care where the ashes were kept. I do remember when our local business in town (chicken hatchery) built some new hen laying houses near the cemeteries (one Catholic on one side of the road and one County on the other side). The stench could be overwhelming (our house was only about 1/4 mile from the cemetery road) at times and we'd often hear comments on "how could that business do that as it was disrespectful of the dead". My Mom's comment at the time was that those in the cemetery were the lucky ones because they weren't able to smell it! She could switch from sentimental to practical in a nano-second!



Swedenme said:


> Now I have caught all up I will say good morning from a beautiful blue skied northeast England can't believe I keep saying that . Not a cloud in the sky or a breeze to be had . It was a little bit frosty when I was out with the dog but that's gone .It is My niece s birthday today which is a happy occasion but it's also her mums , my oldest sister who died suddenly 3years ago so I am going with her this morning to the little cemetery where she is buried to lay some flowers It's a lovely place ( I know it's sounds weird to say that but it is ) A very old church surrounded by countryside very peaceful . Beautiful in the summer
> 
> VA Sharon thank you for the tips on raised beds and how to keep track on what you plant on paper .I will remember that
> 
> Kaye I'm sorry for your loss , blessing that your uncle is not in pain no more
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day today and to all of you who live with pain I hope to day is a good day and pain free
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja...I hope you and your niece share happy memories of your sister with each other. I agree that one's resting place is important...I want mine to be like you describe. But, I suppose at the end, I won't really care. My mom was one who always went out the cemetery to visit relatives and make sure the gravesites were tended to and had flowers on special occasions so I was very surprised when her only wish was to be cremated and didn't care where the ashes were kept. I do remember when our local business in town (chicken hatchery) built some new hen laying houses near the cemeteries (one Catholic on one side of the road and one County on the other side). The stench could be overwhelming (our house was only about 1/4 mile from the cemetery road) at times and we'd often hear comments on "how could that business do that as it was disrespectful of the dead". My Mom's comment at the time was that those in the cemetery were the lucky ones because they weren't able to smell it! She could switch from sentimental to practical in a nano-second!


Your mom sounds like she was a good caring person but was also practical . 
I never liked cemeteries Used to scare me when I was little . My dad died when I was 13 ,but I was in my 30s the first time I went to his graveside 
At first I went with my niece because she had no one else to go with , now I don't mind going . That's what we do share the happy and funny memories


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> I don't use markers. The stitch to be wrapped sits more snuggly next to the following stitch- the wrap on the next stitch pulls it in closer. There is also a small gap between the last and the next wrapped stitch. But even with these I still need to look at them closely sometimes.


Yes, I see what you mean. Thank you. I did so good on the first sock and then messed up the second one but I really learned a lot with being able to read my knitting. I could see the wraps when I was to knit them. Made such a difference, then I got to see how it looked if there wasn't a wrap, a hole. This will be my example sock. I now love wrap and turn. That was so kind of you to post a photo here.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> what is plonk? I realize it is something to drink -- just wondered what it was - plonk has to be a Scottish term. --- sam


Alcohol.... of any sort


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> Wine .its just a slang way of saying wine its not Scottish all of uk say it
> Sonja


Ooops, maybe it IS just wine.


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow Bonnie, you are better at first names already than I am. I am slow at moving to first names, but gradually.


Me too, I tend to remember and relate to our TP names in most cases.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie, I'll bet that fish turned out fantastic. Did you have any left for fish cakes? I found that link for Heathergems amazing. Who knew!

Thanks Bulldog, I see now after advice that my sock needle is too long for the socks I was doing. I like the Chiagoo needles too and don't have a problem with them. These are even sharper but I'm sure I'll love them with a different yarn and when I do a man's sock. Sorry to hear you still suffer with back pain after having rods put in. One would hope after doing that to at least be pain free. Chronic pain can be so exhausting. Those socks look great!!!! Congratulations on doing the toe-up. Aren't they fun! You do such a great job.

Poledra, So sorry to hear about your uncle. My sincere condolences for your loss. Will remember your aunt in my prayers.

Strawberry, How awful that you are still in so much pain after the surgery you had. Hope you like this doctor better and can get the help you need. You have been suffering for so long now.
Darowil did a workshop on toe-up socks. That's how I learned to do them and I think Bulldog just did hers from the workshop too.

June, Are you still in pain with your back?

Sorlenna, Happy Birthday to DD from upstate NY

Pacer, Glad the musical went so well. Never even heard of soups like that....WOW, what a great place. What a lot of work you put into Vacation Bible School. Hopefully sizes will stay the same so you won't need to do all this each year. I think you are amazing with all you do, working, taking care of Bella's family, teaching knitting, and doing Vacation Bible School, and I'm sure lots more too.

Gwen, Hope you can get those raised beds. At least DH can build them if you can ever get the wood.

Darowil, Lovely to discover and learn so many things about where you live. I will never forget the photos you put on showing the Outback. Speaking of cheap wine being good, I knew a wine connoisseur and he told me you don't have to spend a lot to get a good bottle of wine. You just have to know which ones are good. Of course he had a wine cellar and knew what ones were good now and with storing would be great later. My wines never make it into storage.:shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Darowil, when Sam posts at 5pm it is 5pm here in the Eastern Standard time. I'm in upstate NY not far from Canada. All NY state is the same.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meal at DDs. LM came back to spend the night with us as her brother needs some peace and quiet tomorrow as he has exams to revise for. She is fast asleep in MY bed. She decided she may as well start off in our bed as she will end up there anyway - Mr P will sleep in the guestroom.
> 
> Here's the latest photo from France


Aaw so cute. LM has got you both worked out I see. Start the night off in your bed :thumbup:

Just checking time.... 9.39pm here


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH says I just live up to my maiden name, it was Gardner


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Perfect.

DH and I were watching a documentary and about 3 names were perfect for what they were doing. Example: An interview with a recovering alcoholic whose name was Liquorman. Perhaps that's not so positive. Yours is though.

:thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> As OhioJoy says some yarns are better for pointed needles- and for lace as well. Once you get round this issue they are really nice to knit with. YOu also need to adjust your needle size- but I keep forgetting whether or not you should go up or down a size!


Oh, I didn't know that. When you remember, let me know. Thanks for that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> 9 or 12 inch (I would think 12 inch a bit long). I don't like them as I find they hurt my hands. And for some reason they seem slower than magic loop.


I think I could do magic loop better now that I've mastered the 2 circulars.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Daralene -- you can try the 12" cable needle for a pair of slipper socks using a little thicker yarn (dk weight) -- you should be able to do just fine with it doing ladies' sizes...and the thicker yarn will get you used to the stiletto tips.



Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, I'll bet that fish turned out fantastic. Did you have any left for fish cakes? I found that link for Heathergems amazing. Who knew!
> 
> Thanks Bulldog, I see now after advice that my sock needle is too long for the socks I was doing. I like the Chiagoo needles too and don't have a problem with them. These are even sharper but I'm sure I'll love them with a different yarn and when I do a man's sock. Sorry to hear you still suffer with back pain after having rods put in. One would hope after doing that to at least be pain free. Chronic pain can be so exhausting. Those socks look great!!!! Congratulations on doing the toe-up. Aren't they fun! You do such a great job.
> 
> Poledra, So sorry to hear about your uncle. My sincere condolences for your loss. Will remember your aunt in my prayers.
> 
> Strawberry, How awful that you are still in so much pain after the surgery you had. Hope you like this doctor better and can get the help you need. You have been suffering for so long now.
> Darowil did a workshop on toe-up socks. That's how I learned to do them and I think Bulldog just did hers from the workshop too.
> 
> June, Are you still in pain with your back?
> 
> Sorlenna, Happy Birthday to DD from upstate NY
> 
> Pacer, Glad the musical went so well. Never even heard of soups like that....WOW, what a great place. What a lot of work you put into Vacation Bible School. Hopefully sizes will stay the same so you won't need to do all this each year. I think you are amazing with all you do, working, taking care of Bella's family, teaching knitting, and doing Vacation Bible School, and I'm sure lots more too.
> 
> Gwen, Hope you can get those raised beds. At least DH can build them if you can ever get the wood.
> 
> Darowil, Lovely to discover and learn so many things about where you live. I will never forget the photos you put on showing the Outback. Speaking of cheap wine being good, I knew a wine connoisseur and he told me you don't have to spend a lot to get a good bottle of wine. You just have to know which ones are good. Of course he had a wine cellar and knew what ones were good now and with storing would be great later. My wines never make it into storage.:shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## sugarsugar

budasha said:


> Condolences on the passing of your uncle. Your Aunt will need sometime to come to terms with it but I'm sure she will love having her family around at this sad time.


And ditto from me also...


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> Quite a surprise here. PearlOne and I were talking and it turns out she and I lived in the same area and both worked at the same hospital at the same time. We probably passed each other in the halls and at the cafeteria. What a small world. Rather exciting to find this out.


Wow, it really is a small world.


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, my condolences on the loss of your uncle but a blessing his suffering is over.
> 
> Betty, your socks are lovely.I didn't realize you has such terrible back problems, so sorry.
> 
> Strawberry, I hope they can find a solution to your back problems, no one should ave to suffer so much.
> 
> Sorleena, happy birthday to your DD, have a great celebration.
> 
> Well, the wildlife supper was a great success, over 300 people. The GKs ad a great time, they had a fishpond for the kids so all came home with a "prize" GD got a set of jewelry & little purple purse so she was in heaven & GS got a foam dart gun so was also happy.
> I had donated a crib sized I Spy quilt for the silent auction, for sme reason it was very popular & there was a bit of a bidding war, it went for $250, OMG, couldn't believe it & I had requests to make 2 more.
> Well, time for off to bed.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Fantastic!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Daralene -- you can try the 12" cable needle for a pair of slipper socks using a little thicker yarn (dk weight) -- you should be able to do just fine with it doing ladies' sizes...and the thicker yarn will get you used to the stiletto tips.


I'll have to do that!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Cashmeregma wrote:
Quite a surprise here. PearlOne and I were talking and it turns out she and I lived in the same area and both worked at the same hospital at the same time. We probably passed each other in the halls and at the cafeteria. What a small world. Rather exciting to find this out.



sugarsugar said:


> Wow, it really is a small world.


_______________________________
It sure is.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie, Wow, that was really quite some crowd. So glad the DGC had such a good time winning prizes and all. Such a success. Did you post a photo of the quilt? How wonderful that it raised so much money. Hope the requests for more of the same are welcome. It is definitely a compliment.

Darowil, That cup is perfect!! Betty to a T. We love her to the moon and back too. Oh my, way too hot. Last year was even worse, but I know summer isn't over yet so I'd better be quiet.

Sugarsugar, Great that you are learning to crochet. The more things we learn the more active we keep our brain. :thumbup: My but that is hot weather. I want it warmer but not like that. Must be sad to see your DD have a hard time with her father there.

TNS, That sounds like a good plan DH has with flying in where it is clear and then driving. Hope it isn't foggy while he is driving.

Swedenme, Happy Birthday to your niece from Upstate NY. Sorry about your sister, but a beautiful way for both of you to spend time together and remember her.

Rookie, Love your mom's comment about the people in the cemetery.

I need to take a nap now. Wonder how Julie is and hope everything went well and that she will be happy in her new place.


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> And I saw Tom Jones on TV the other day--he has also aged well!


Indeed!


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Me too, I tend to remember and relate to our TP names in most cases.


Same for me- I deliberately use KP names in the summary so those who don't know us can still follow the summary. When I first saw my name used I would think who's that? Oh me! Quick on the uptake sometimes I am.


----------



## darowil

Just heard from Julie.
Settling in. Ringo seems OK though he will insist on barking at any cars in the driveway. She has a helper unpacking for her. Doesn't expect to be on for a while with all she needs to do and the backlog of emails she will face once she has internet again. Suggested she doesn't even try and simply contacts me at times and I can update everyone.


----------



## KateB

cmaliza said:


> ~~~DITTO! I went 5 months not in a cast, but with my leg wrapped so I could not just hop in the shower! VERY tedious! Weekly visits to get it rewrapped. Have a grand celebration in 5 days! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am so looking forward to having a bath on Wednesday night...might even be Wednesday afternoon! Usually I just shower, but I do enjoy the occasional soak.


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes Kate, and just how much plonk did you have when you took the tumble. I'm teasing, honest. I had forgotten the original fall was with them too.


None or I would have bounced! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, it is tomorrow--and I will spend it with her.  She's the one who lives with me.


Fantastic! I hope you have as much fun as I had with my daughter on her birthday!!
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

darowil said:


> Just heard from Julie.
> Settling in. Ringo seems OK though he will insist on barking at any cars in the driveway. She has a helper unpacking for her. Doesn't expect to be on for a while with all she needs to do and the backlog of emails she will face once she has internet again. Suggested she doesn't even try and simply contacts me at times and I can update everyone.


Great news :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> To All: thanks for the nice, encouraging comments, will take them to heart. Betty, I have a friend on RT 20 about to Monroe headed to VA Beach by car, she and her puppy are moving here.
> Will have to find someone to drive a U-haul here later. I told her to flick her lights when she get to Vicksburg. When I was living in West VA prior to l995 I has 12 4x4 garden raised beds, a delite. That is the way to go. I'm sure the library would have books on the development of them. Made a plot (map) of them on paper and would use it each year, good way to keep track of what you plant, how it does etc.even the type of seeds and plants. Highly recommend it.
> 
> Still have some yarn to put away, what a mess...so much of the yarn is stuff I haven't used ie: Boa, Fun Fur, Starbella and the like. Must try to work harder after services tomorrow since I will have some on-and-off company when my friend gets into town, she's staying with her son.
> 
> Will try to remember too use "VA Sharon" on my sign-off to eliminate any confusion.
> 
> Anytime you can give me hints to use while having "tea", would be most welcomed. I wonder how people get to where they live and the type of work they do or have done, children etc.
> 
> Will also share my phone # for anyone who wants to use the land line, PM me. Nice to put a voice with a name.
> 
> Will close for tonight, until next time...VA Sharon


How great that your friend is moving to our part of the country. I hope she has good weather for her travels. Where is she coming from?
About 12 years ago I drove to VA from Galveston Co. TX. Me and my cat. We had great weather but that was in April...not Feb.
Good luck with your gifted yarn. Does your friend also knit/crochet?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> guess what I watched tonight - "hart to hart" with Robert wagner and darn - now I can't think of her name. Stephanie powers - there I got it - they are a little hokey but I still enjoy them. I am enjoying hallmark mystery channel. --- sam


And don't you just love those '80s hair styles?
Remember the Burt Reynolds sit com that was on in the '80s, Evening Shade? We get it a couple of times a week on one of the cable channels. Never saw so much HAIR!! They must have teased it forever...even the men had so much HAIR!!! ROFL!!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

TNS said:


> You should compile a list of all these useful facts! Along with how many teabags are needed in a catering size teapot, how much ham is required for 50 ham rolls etc. etc. Which is what we did in the village I used to live in when our WI did catering at the village hall. :-D


That sounds like a good idea-- I may be past using the info but am sure my family could use it.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Same for me- I deliberately use KP names in the summary so those who don't know us can still follow the summary. When I first saw my name used I would think who's that? Oh me! Quick on the uptake sometimes I am.


Always meant to ask why your name is Darowil? Would be interesting to know others too if they are not obvious like mine!....although it's only really DH that calls me Kate, most people know me as Catherine.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

TNS said:


> Pp
> How gratifying to have your work appreciated! Sounds like the Wildlife supper was a great success and was enjoyed by everyone.


Regarding Bonnie's work-- that is wonderful-- and I'm not surprised. I did an "I Spy" quilt class and people loved it. If we could just guess what the public wants!!! LOL

Oh, yes, need to post on the further adventures of the laid-back dog, Berry. DGD#1 tells me this is HER dog-- could not believe that was the same critter that kept wanting to maul this old lady when we visited in October on the way home from KAP! That dog was all over the place. But VERY loving.


----------



## KateB

Darowil - Glad to hear Julie is moved and has her Ringo back with her, thanks for letting us know.
Bonnie - I'm sure your quilt was well worth the money! BTW what is an I spy quilt?
Cashmeregma - They are great looking socks! 
I keep forgetting to comment on the photographs as by the time I have put them into the list for the summary, I think I've done so!  :lol: So my apologies to anybody I haven't commented on, be sure I _have_ seen them!
DH has hurt his back this morning, so he's hobbling about ("Away to one side like Gourock" as my Gran would have said) and I'm still leaning (to the other side) on one crutch....we make a wonderful pair! :XD:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Need to get this in before I forget-- About that two-month cucumber salad-- I would NOT keep it that long in refrig-- two weeks is about the limit. Still crisp and tasty but red onions have leeched color onto everything and not doing well.

Darowil, thanks for the update on Julie and Ringo. Much in our thoughts this past week.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, my condolences on the loss of your uncle but a blessing his suffering is over.
> 
> Betty, your socks are lovely.I didn't realize you has such terrible back problems, so sorry.
> 
> Strawberry, I hope they can find a solution to your back problems, no one should ave to suffer so much.
> 
> Sorleena, happy birthday to your DD, have a great celebration.
> 
> Well, the wildlife supper was a great success, over 300 people. The GKs ad a great time, they had a fishpond for the kids so all came home with a "prize" GD got a set of jewelry & little purple purse so she was in heaven & GS got a foam dart gun so was also happy.
> I had donated a crib sized I Spy quilt for the silent auction, for sme reason it was very popular & there was a bit of a bidding war, it went for $250, OMG, couldn't believe it & I had requests to make 2 more.
> Well, time for off to bed.


It sounds like fun. So glad your quilt was so well received. I'm sure it will become a family heirloom!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

That sounds like a wonderful restaurant. I would love a place with so many soup choices. Glad you got better seats at the play and that you enjoyed it.


pacer said:


> The high school students did a fantastic job with the dancing and singing as well as the rest of the show. DS#1 and I had back row seats next to the inner wall and we saw the whole stage. Last year we had seats lower down and on one side of the stage so we missed quite a bit. This time we could see and hear everything. My son was so excited to sit in the very last row. I would get those seats again. We went out for soup and salad before the show. We wanted to try out a new restaurant in town and we both agreed that we would go back. They serve 11 soup choices a day of which they rotate the soups from 100 different recipes. They serve soups, salads and sandwiches. They even let you sample any soup that you want to sample before ordering so I tried the lobster bisque and the chicken pot pie. My son sampled the Sicilian pizza soup and another soup that was considered spicy. Matthew won't eat soup so we had to wait until we could find a moment to try out this place when it was just my son and me.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I don't know if I can convince DH to build me a raised be but sure am going to try. I like the idea of a U shaped bed. Not too many years ago I would have built it myself....maybe I can give it a try when it warms up a little. Or perhaps I can get my grandkids to help me... With all our dogs we really don't have any problem with deer or rabbits thank goodness.


pacer said:


> Poledra...Sorry to hear of your uncle's passing, but so relieved that he won't linger on in pain.
> 
> Betty...Those socks look wonderful. You do such a nice job on your socks. The new ones are looking wonderful. So glad that they feel wonderful on your fingers.
> 
> Gwen...Raised garden beds would be great. I have seen some elevated beds in a U shape so that it is easier to get at more of the soil. If you are going to build them, you might want to consider such a design. It should keep rabbits out of the beds, but not deer so you might need to consider a way of keeping them out of your garden. I hope your garden will do better this year.
> 
> Sorlenna...Happy birthday to your DD. Have a wonderful day.
> 
> I am currently working on a baby sweater with a ball of yarn that someone wrapped too tightly. I am putting stripes into the sweater to alternate that yarn with some that is not stretched out. It is looking better that way. It is for charity and will do the job intended. I showed the ball of yarn to some ladies that I knit with frequently and explained why you should not make a ball of yarn so tight. They were able to see first hand what that does to the yarn.
> 
> After the show tonight, I had to count how many Bugles in a 7.5 oz bag. I counted about 300 bugles in the bag I bought. This is part of the work we do for our Vacation Bible School so we will know how many bags to ask for on donations. A few weeks ago we had an ice cream party to determine how many scoops are in a 4.5 quart bucket. We even had to count how many miniature marshmallows in a 10.5 oz bag. I had to figure out how many carrot sticks I could get from one carrot. So much planning that people don't know goes into the one week event.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Darowil - Glad to hear Julie is moved and has her Ringo back with her, thanks for letting us know.
> Bonnie - I'm sure your quilt was well worth the money! BTW what is an I spy quilt?
> Cashmeregma - They are great looking socks!
> I keep forgetting to comment on the photographs as by the time I have put them into the list for the summary, I think I've done so!  :lol: So my apologies to anybody I haven't commented on, be sure I _have_ seen them!


And I often forget to comment on the things for me summary for the same reason.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I also do the meat first and am going to try this tip though I've never had problems with the veggies not getting cooked. This forum has such a wealth of information from so many wonderful people.


Spider said:


> I am going to have to remember this, for some reason always put the meat in and then the vegetables on the top. Learn so many things here.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Georgia is the same as Sam's in Ohio. And we have daylight savings time.


darowil said:


> Actually what would be good would be what time it is at each persons place at 5pm EST (i.e Sams time) when he starts the TP each Friday. Then we have a guide as to when.
> Mind you with summer times in different places (and different times as well) it is of limited benefit.
> 
> If everyone could post this for me then I could put it altogether in next weeks summary.


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Now I have caught all up I will say good morning from a beautiful blue skied northeast England can't believe I keep saying that . Not a cloud in the sky or a breeze to be had . It was a little bit frosty when I was out with the dog but that's gone .It is My niece s birthday today which is a happy occasion but it's also her mums , my oldest sister who died suddenly 3years ago so I am going with her this morning to the little cemetery where she is buried to lay some flowers It's a lovely place ( I know it's sounds weird to say that but it is ) A very old church surrounded by countryside very peaceful . Beautiful in the summer
> 
> VA Sharon thank you for the tips on raised beds and how to keep track on what you plant on paper .I will remember that
> 
> Kaye I'm sorry for your loss , blessing that your uncle is not in pain no more
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day today and to all of you who live with pain I hope to day is a good day and pain free
> Sonja


Sonja, I know just what you mean when you say the cemetery is a lovely place. I feel the same way about the country cemetery where most of my family is buried. It surrounds the ruins of an old church built in the 1600s....I know to you in G. B. that's not old but to us in the U.S., the ruins are old.
Condolences on the loss of your sister...I lost one of my sister's many years ago. The loss is always with us,I think.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sounds like you and I would make good plonk partners then Darowil!


darowil said:


> We use it too. Alcohol, usually wine. I have an open bottle of Moscato in the fridge must drink it soon before it goes off!
> 
> Decided to check wiki for plonk- and according to it the term is probably actually orginally Aussie http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plonk_(wine)
> 
> While I wouldn't use plonk for an expensive wine it needn't be only be cheap and nasty. Not sure if it says anything about me but often I like the cheaper Moscatos best.


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Just heard from Julie.
> Settling in. Ringo seems OK though he will insist on barking at any cars in the driveway. She has a helper unpacking for her. Doesn't expect to be on for a while with all she needs to do and the backlog of emails she will face once she has internet again. Suggested she doesn't even try and simply contacts me at times and I can update everyone.


Glad to hear she's settling in and that she has plenty of help. She'll have plenty of catching up to do once she's back online so your suggestion is a good one. Thanks for updating us.


----------



## Gweniepooh

The wildlife suppers sounds like a big success. Congrats on the good price for your quilt. If you have a picture you need to post it. If not, if you make another do take a picture Bonnie.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, my condolences on the loss of your uncle but a blessing his suffering is over.
> 
> Betty, your socks are lovely.I didn't realize you has such terrible back problems, so sorry.
> 
> Strawberry, I hope they can find a solution to your back problems, no one should ave to suffer so much.
> 
> Sorleena, happy birthday to your DD, have a great celebration.
> 
> Well, the wildlife supper was a great success, over 300 people. The GKs ad a great time, they had a fishpond for the kids so all came home with a "prize" GD got a set of jewelry & little purple purse so she was in heaven & GS got a foam dart gun so was also happy.
> I had donated a crib sized I Spy quilt for the silent auction, for sme reason it was very popular & there was a bit of a bidding war, it went for $250, OMG, couldn't believe it & I had requests to make 2 more.
> Well, time for off to bed.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is a cute mug. Afraid I would have purchased it too!


darowil said:


> Saw this in the shop the other day- and just had to take a photo (if it hadn't been $5 I would have got it. I pay more than that for a souvenir one- maybe I should get it after all).


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't know if I can convince DH to build me a raised be but sure am going to try. I like the idea of a U shaped bed. Not too many years ago I would have built it myself....maybe I can give it a try when it warms up a little. Or perhaps I can get my grandkids to help me... With all our dogs we really don't have any problem with deer or rabbits thank goodness.


Raised gardens are so nice to have as long as they are not four feet wide. At least four me because I am too short to reach comfortably to the middle. Was funny it never stopped the cows, sheep or goats from eating the plants. I think they figured it was an all you can eat buffet.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja...I hope you and your niece share happy memories of your sister with each other. I agree that one's resting place is important...I want mine to be like you describe. But, I suppose at the end, I won't really care. My mom was one who always went out the cemetery to visit relatives and make sure the gravesites were tended to and had flowers on special occasions so I was very surprised when her only wish was to be cremated and didn't care where the ashes were kept. I do remember when our local business in town (chicken hatchery) built some new hen laying houses near the cemeteries (one Catholic on one side of the road and one County on the other side). The stench could be overwhelming (our house was only about 1/4 mile from the cemetery road) at times and we'd often hear comments on "how could that business do that as it was disrespectful of the dead". My Mom's comment at the time was that those in the cemetery were the lucky ones because they weren't able to smell it! She could switch from sentimental to practical in a nano-second!


I understand how your mother felt about cremation. I've also decided to be cremated but have my ashes scattered at that cemetery. My children can grieve for me in their own way. I know everyone handles their grief differently. 
Many years ago,when I worked in our public library, one of our patrons died. He and his young teenage son would come to the library almost every week and his wife came often, too. The day he was buried, his wife and son came to the library after the service and burial. One of my co-workers said something about that being strange. I simply said everyone grieves differently. Perhaps, coming to a place he visited often gave them comfort.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> Just heard from Julie.
> Settling in. Ringo seems OK though he will insist on barking at any cars in the driveway. She has a helper unpacking for her. Doesn't expect to be on for a while with all she needs to do and the backlog of emails she will face once she has internet again. Suggested she doesn't even try and simply contacts me at times and I can update everyone.


That is good news . I'm glad Ringo is back with her


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> Darowil - Glad to hear Julie is moved and has her Ringo back with her, thanks for letting us know.
> Bonnie - I'm sure your quilt was well worth the money! BTW what is an I spy quilt?
> Cashmeregma - They are great looking socks!
> I keep forgetting to comment on the photographs as by the time I have put them into the list for the summary, I think I've done so!  :lol: So my apologies to anybody I haven't commented on, be sure I _have_ seen them!
> DH has hurt his back this morning, so he's hobbling about ("Away to one side like Gourock" as my Gran would have said) and I'm still leaning (to the other side) on one crutch....we make a wonderful pair! :XD:[/quote
> 
> I know I shouldn't but I did laugh at this image in my head of you and your husband hobbling along . I hope he is alright .
> I too wondered what an I spy quilt was ?
> Sonja


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, I'll bet that fish turned out fantastic. Did you have any left for fish cakes? I found that link for Heathergems amazing. Who knew!
> 
> Thanks Bulldog, I see now after advice that my sock needle is too long for the socks I was doing. I like the Chiagoo needles too and don't have a problem with them. These are even sharper but I'm sure I'll love them with a different yarn and when I do a man's sock. Sorry to hear you still suffer with back pain after having rods put in. One would hope after doing that to at least be pain free. Chronic pain can be so exhausting. Those socks look great!!!! Congratulations on doing the toe-up. Aren't they fun! You do such a great job.
> 
> Poledra, So sorry to hear about your uncle. My sincere condolences for your loss. Will remember your aunt in my prayers.
> 
> Strawberry, How awful that you are still in so much pain after the surgery you had. Hope you like this doctor better and can get the help you need. You have been suffering for so long now.
> 
> June, Are you still in pain from your back?
> 
> At times, it's painful. But it has extremely limited what I can do and I can only stand for a very short time. But we do what we have to do. I have to admit my house is far from spotless!! Thank goodness, you don't knit with your back!!LOL!!
> Junek


----------



## Swedenme

Kansas g-ma said:


> Need to get this in before I forget-- About that two-month cucumber salad-- I would NOT keep it that long in refrig-- two weeks is about the limit. Still crisp and tasty but red onions have leeched color onto everything and not doing well.
> 
> Darowil, thanks for the update on Julie and Ringo. Much in our thoughts this past week.


Is this the same recipe of yours that I made yesterday .cucumber salad . It didn't last 2 minutes never mind 2 weeks . Was delicious . Thank you for that . Will definitely make it again 
Sonja


----------



## Bulldog

I've tried toe up pattern or lets say it was more suggestions on what to do. No numbers. I tried to find a pattern but had no luck. So I gave up

Sharon, I went to Margaret's workshop and followed the youtube video of BloomingKnitters Toe Up Sock. The only thing I changed was the heel. I bought the one dollar pattern from Ravelry for the FLK heel and since I was learning new things decided to give it a try. If I can do it you can.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Just heard from Julie.
> Settling in. Ringo seems OK though he will insist on barking at any cars in the driveway. She has a helper unpacking for her. Doesn't expect to be on for a while with all she needs to do and the backlog of emails she will face once she has internet again. Suggested she doesn't even try and simply contacts me at times and I can update everyone.


Thanks for the Julie update. I was hoping earlier that she would call and let us know how the move has gone!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marking my spot....off to work on my dreambird after I check out the daily digest. TTYL


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is currently -13.8c/7f at 08:43. A bit chilly with the wind chill of -23.8c/-11f. 

Coffee today 

Healing energy to all those in need. Hugs for everyone. Extra hugs for those who have recently lost loved ones.


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> Sonja, I know just what you mean when you say the cemetery is a lovely place. I feel the same way about the country cemetery where most of my family is buried. It surrounds the ruins of an old church built in the 1600s....I know to you in G. B. that's not old but to us in the U.S., the ruins are old.
> Condolences on the loss of your sister...I lost one of my sister's many years ago. The loss is always with us,I think.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thank you June . It was nice and sunny there this morning. I don't think this church is ancient .. Well yes about a 100 or so years but not old like some of our beautiful churches but it's built to look like it's been there for centuries 
I prefer the old churches to these modern buildings they are building now 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> I understand how your mother felt about cremation. I've also decided to be cremated but have my ashes scattered at that cemetery. My children can grieve for me in their own way. I know everyone handles their grief differently.
> Many years ago,when I worked in our public library, one of our patrons died. He and his young teenage son would come to the library almost every week and his wife came often, too. The day he was buried, his wife and son came to the library after the service and burial. One of my co-workers said something about that being strange. I simply said everyone grieves differently. Perhaps, coming to a place he visited often gave them comfort.
> Junek


 I can understand that I worked on the cross stitch pattern that my dad was doing before he died . It just made me remember him the way he was and all the happy memories . So I guess going to the library brought back happy memories 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is currently -13.8c/7f at 08:43. A bit chilly with the wind chill of -23.8c/-11f.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> Healing energy to all those in need. Hugs for everyone. Extra hugs for those who have recently lost loved ones.


Good morning, Caren!! Love the Tigger cup...would make the coffee taste even better.
I heard you were supposed to get another big snowfall. I pray you and yours stay safe.

Love the new fur-baby under the table. Mine has found a new cosy place in the corner of my closet! She sleeps there most of the morning.
Junek


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is currently -13.8c/7f at 08:43. A bit chilly with the wind chill of -23.8c/-11f.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> Healing energy to all those in need. Hugs for everyone. Extra hugs for those who have recently lost loved ones.


Good morning Caren. Thanks for the coffee from your winter wonderland. I've just got back from my usual Sunday walk with my group. It was a beautiful sunny morning with temps of about 8c, it even felt warm on your back! Spring is on the way!


----------



## Grannypeg

darowil said:


> Actually what would be good would be what time it is at each persons place at 5pm EST (i.e Sams time) when he starts the TP each Friday. Then we have a guide as to when.
> Mind you with summer times in different places (and different times as well) it is of limited benefit.
> 
> If everyone could post this for me then I could put it altogether in next weeks summary.


Well, here in this part of Ontario we are also on EST and would be the same time as Sam.


----------



## Grannypeg

Swedenme - laughing a the image of you and your husband today, but in a good way.

Darowil - good to have an update on Julie and Ringo. I imgatine it will take her some time to get settled in and back up and running on KP.

NanaCaren - Great Pictures as I sit here sipping my coffee and getting caught up.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> Is this the same recipe of yours that I made yesterday .cucumber salad . It didn't last 2 minutes never mind 2 weeks . Was delicious . Thank you for that . Will definitely make it again
> Sonja


Yes, same one-- I made half (live alone) and am nearly through it-- weekends use food faster!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is currently -13.8c/7f at 08:43. A bit chilly with the wind chill of -23.8c/-11f.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> Healing energy to all those in need. Hugs for everyone. Extra hugs for those who have recently lost loved ones.


BRRRR!! We are to be around 65 F today. Cat is very pretty, table is gorgeous but I'll take the bacon scones. Recipe??? TY


----------



## Swedenme

Kansas g-ma said:


> Yes, same one-- I made half (live alone) and am nearly through it-- weekends use food faster!


It really was delicious . I made it yesterday for 3and thought I would keep the rest in the fridge .2older sons came they had some . Oldest went home with a recipe from me which considering I am definitely no Mary Berry made him chuckle . Then the youngest who is a 6"4 beanpole with a bottomless pit for a stomach finished it off so yes definitely a hit in this house Thank you 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Same for me- I deliberately use KP names in the summary so those who don't know us can still follow the summary. When I first saw my name used I would think who's that? Oh me! Quick on the uptake sometimes I am.


I did the same thing many times and took me a while to figure it out. Can you believe I still don't know who some are referring to unless the post is done quote reply.
:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Thank you for letting us know about Julie. (Lurker for the new ones) I agree, she has too much to do and hearing through you is a good way of keeping in touch. I remember all too well how much I had to do last move.


----------



## RookieRetiree

darowil said:


> Just heard from Julie.
> Settling in. Ringo seems OK though he will insist on barking at any cars in the driveway. She has a helper unpacking for her. Doesn't expect to be on for a while with all she needs to do and the backlog of emails she will face once she has internet again. Suggested she doesn't even try and simply contacts me at times and I can update everyone.


That's good to hear -- I'm sure she's exhausted. I hope she is able to get some sleep in her new place. Each new place has it''s own set of night noises that can be unsettling at first.


----------



## RookieRetiree

KateB said:


> Darowil - Glad to hear Julie is moved and has her Ringo back with her, thanks for letting us know.
> Bonnie - I'm sure your quilt was well worth the money! BTW what is an I spy quilt?
> Cashmeregma - They are great looking socks!
> I keep forgetting to comment on the photographs as by the time I have put them into the list for the summary, I think I've done so!  :lol: So my apologies to anybody I haven't commented on, be sure I _have_ seen them!
> DH has hurt his back this morning, so he's hobbling about ("Away to one side like Gourock" as my Gran would have said) and I'm still leaning (to the other side) on one crutch....we make a wonderful pair! :XD:


I get an interesting picture in my mind and hope that you're standing together with the leaning part facing the other person's leaning part so that if you do fall over, you can catch each other.

I had a boss whose back would go out occasionally, and I could tell when he walked came into the office that he was in pain===not so much his face, but that that his torso looked like a winding road swerving to one side and then back again. I don't know how he stood the pain! Hope DH's back is better soon -- and yippee for Wednesday.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I'm glad to hear Julie is getting settled in her new place, thanks Darowil for keeping us posted.

An I Spy quilt is just patches of many different fabrics & can be used to play I Spy with kids. I made 3 of them last winter, will post a photo later.

Yes, there was enough fish left in the bottom of the roaster I will be able to make fish cakes for supper. The best part of baked fish IMO. I like them so well sometimes I make it with canned salmon.


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is currently -13.8c/7f at 08:43. A bit chilly with the wind chill of -23.8c/-11f.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> Healing energy to all those in need. Hugs for everyone. Extra hugs for those who have recently lost loved ones.


I hope you have a good "play" day as your coffee cup suggests. Love the looks of your kitty and bacon scones----how could those not be great?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> It really was delicious . I made it yesterday for 3and thought I would keep the rest in the fridge .2older sons came they had some . Oldest went home with a recipe from me which considering I am definitely no Mary Berry made him chuckle . Then the youngest who is a 6"4 beanpole with a bottomless pit for a stomach finished it off so yes definitely a hit in this house Thank you
> Sonja


Before the Great British bake-off, I would not have had the same realization of who Mary Berry was or the reference -- here in the US, we might say Betty Crocker, Martha Stewart, or Julia Child.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad to hear Julie is getting settled in her new place, thanks Darowil for keeping us posted.
> 
> An I Spy quilt is just patches of many different fabrics & can be used to play I Spy with kids. I made 3 of them last winter, will post a photo later.
> 
> Yes, there was enough fish left in the bottom of the roaster I will be able to make fish cakes for supper. The best part of baked fish IMO. I like them so well sometimes I make it with canned salmon.


I remember my mom making salmon cakes once in a great while (probably during lent) and I remember liking them, but have never made them myself...think I'll need to do that sometime soon.


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, wow, it is a small world.
Caren, what a pretty kitty.
Know I had more comments, but didn't make notes.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

German Short Rows eliminate gaps and holes. I use them as a general practice in all my short row knitting. Lots of Utube videos on the technique.

Trisha



darowil said:


> I don't use markers. The stitch to be wrapped sits more snuggly next to the following stitch- the wrap on the next stitch pulls it in closer. There is also a small gap between the last and the next wrapped stitch. But even with these I still need to look at them closely sometimes.


----------



## budasha

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, the wildlife supper was a great success, over 300 people. The GKs ad a great time, they had a fishpond for the kids so all came home with a "prize" GD got a set of jewelry & little purple purse so she was in heaven & GS got a foam dart gun so was also happy.
> I had donated a crib sized I Spy quilt for the silent auction, for sme reason it was very popular & there was a bit of a bidding war, it went for $250, OMG, couldn't believe it & I had requests to make 2 more.
> Well, time for off to bed.


Glad to hear that the supper was such a success and wonderful news that your quilt brought a good price. Nice that your GD was so pleased with her "prize".


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Raised gardens are so nice to have as long as they are not four feet wide. At least four me because I am too short to reach comfortably to the middle. Was funny it never stopped the cows, sheep or goats from eating the plants. I think they figured it was an all you can eat buffet.


 :lol: :XD: :XD:


----------



## budasha

Swedenme said:


> Your mom sounds like she was a good caring person but was also practical .
> I never liked cemeteries Used to scare me when I was little . My dad died when I was 13 ,but I was in my 30s the first time I went to his graveside
> At first I went with my niece because she had no one else to go with , now I don't mind going . That's what we do share the happy and funny memories


After my Dad died, I asked my Mom if she would like to go to the cemetery and visit his grave. Her comment was" no, there's nothing to see there". I drive by the cemetery almost daily and always think about them.


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> I think I could do magic loop better now that I've mastered the 2 circulars.


I haven't mastered the magic loop. What length circulars would I use to knit a hat of 128 stitches?


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad to hear Julie is getting settled in her new place, thanks Darowil for keeping us posted.
> 
> An I Spy quilt is just patches of many different fabrics & can be used to play I Spy with kids. I made 3 of them last winter, will post a photo later.
> 
> Yes, there was enough fish left in the bottom of the roaster I will be able to make fish cakes for supper. The best part of baked fish IMO. I like them so well sometimes I make it with canned salmon.


Recipe? :lol:


----------



## budasha

darowil said:


> Just heard from Julie.
> Settling in. Ringo seems OK though he will insist on barking at any cars in the driveway. She has a helper unpacking for her. Doesn't expect to be on for a while with all she needs to do and the backlog of emails she will face once she has internet again. Suggested she doesn't even try and simply contacts me at times and I can update everyone.


Glad to hear that she has help to settle in. I'm sure Ringo will calm down as time passes. Keep us in the loop when you hear from her again.


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is currently -13.8c/7f at 08:43. A bit chilly with the wind chill of -23.8c/-11f.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> Healing energy to all those in need. Hugs for everyone. Extra hugs for those who have recently lost loved ones.


Kitty is very pretty. Those are gorgeous legs on your dining room table. I'm assuming it's an antique. Scones look appetizing too.


----------



## budasha

Marking my spot. Today is my brother's 73rd birthday so I'm going to have lunch and then off to visit him.


----------



## Grannypeg

budasha said:


> Marking my spot. Today is my brother's 73rd birthday so I'm going to have lunch and then off to visit him.


How lovely. Nice to live in close proximity to be able to do that. Happy Birthday to your brother.


----------



## iamsam

where are you going to be for two weeks? --- sam



Spider said:


> Hi all, crawled into bed and have been trying to read fast and catch up. Don't think I did the best job of it though.
> Betty love your socks , the knitting was beautiful and the yarn is such a pretty color.
> Purplefi, love the grandkids, so cute.
> Dawn, hope you and DH feel better soon and his new job goes well.
> Melody, so glad you are back and hope those headaches quit.
> Poledra, sorry to hear of your uncle passing, sympathy to you and your aunt and family.
> Gwen so sorry to read of all your pain.
> Hugs to all, we have been having company for the weekend at the lake. Haven't got anything accomplished but eating and talking. Won't be back here for two weeks or so.


----------



## budasha

Grannypeg said:


> How lovely. Nice to live in close proximity to be able to do that. Happy Birthday to your brother.


Thank you. We live about 5 minutes from each other and talk daily.


----------



## RookieRetiree

budasha said:


> Marking my spot. Today is my brother's 73rd birthday so I'm going to have lunch and then off to visit him.


That sounds like a great time...tell him that there are birthday wishes from all over the world coming his way on his special day.


----------



## iamsam

I think I would have liked your mom. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sonja...I hope you and your niece share happy memories of your sister with each other. I agree that one's resting place is important...I want mine to be like you describe. But, I suppose at the end, I won't really care. My mom was one who always went out the cemetery to visit relatives and make sure the gravesites were tended to and had flowers on special occasions so I was very surprised when her only wish was to be cremated and didn't care where the ashes were kept. I do remember when our local business in town (chicken hatchery) built some new hen laying houses near the cemeteries (one Catholic on one side of the road and one County on the other side). The stench could be overwhelming (our house was only about 1/4 mile from the cemetery road) at times and we'd often hear comments on "how could that business do that as it was disrespectful of the dead". My Mom's comment at the time was that those in the cemetery were the lucky ones because they weren't able to smell it! She could switch from sentimental to practical in a nano-second!


----------



## angelam

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds like a great time...tell him that there are birthday wishes from all over the world coming his way on his special day.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

actually - I think a trip to a day spa is in order. --- sam



KateB said:


> I am so looking forward to having a bath on Wednesday night...might even be Wednesday afternoon! Usually I just shower, but I do enjoy the occasional soak.


----------



## iamsam

I do agree - Stephanie Power's hair was teased for a fair thee well. and it also stayed in place so it was well sprayed. 've always enjoyed Robert wagner - he is quit funny when he appears on ncis as tony's dad. --- sam --- I am loving nallmark mystery channel



jknappva said:


> And don't you just love those '80s hair styles?
> Remember the Burt Reynolds sit com that was on in the '80s, Evening Shade? We get it a couple of times a week on one of the cable channels. Never saw so much HAIR!! They must have teased it forever...even the men had so much HAIR!!! ROFL!!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

what does the "I spy" quilt look like? --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Regarding Bonnie's work-- that is wonderful-- and I'm not surprised. I did an "I Spy" quilt class and people loved it. If we could just guess what the public wants!!! LOL
> 
> Oh, yes, need to post on the further adventures of the laid-back dog, Berry. DGD#1 tells me this is HER dog-- could not believe that was the same critter that kept wanting to maul this old lady when we visited in October on the way home from KAP! That dog was all over the place. But VERY loving.


----------



## iamsam

caren - what great table legs - what does the rest of the table look like - are they winged gorgoyles? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is currently -13.8c/7f at 08:43. A bit chilly with the wind chill of -23.8c/-11f.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> Healing energy to all those in need. Hugs for everyone. Extra hugs for those who have recently lost loved ones.


----------



## iamsam

birthday wishes to your brother from northwest ohio. hope he has a great day. --- sam



budasha said:


> Marking my spot. Today is my brother's 73rd birthday so I'm going to have lunch and then off to visit him.


----------



## Swedenme

budasha said:


> I haven't mastered the magic loop. What length circulars would I use to knit a hat of 128 stitches?


I learnt how to do the magic loop over christmas when I learnt to knit in the round . It's one of the best things I have ever done . It's so easy and now I can use circular needles for anything


----------



## Kansas g-ma

budasha said:


> Thank you. We live about 5 minutes from each other and talk daily.


That must be really fun. Tell him Happy Birthday from north central Kansas. It is a beautiful sunny day, 68 F at noon. I'm off to get some fried chicken and some watermelon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie, I have had salmon & crab cakes but have never had fish cakes. My loss I am sure. When your workshop is over will you post the recipe? I'll remind you.

Darowil, When you talk to Julie, please tell her I said NOT to answer any messages from me. I told her that in my last PM but I really don't want her to feel pressured and she won't see it for the first one.

Valerie, our ptofValerie, wrote the book: The Making of Ireland's Landscape Since the Ice Age - 
The fascinating story of Ireland's changing landscape begins over 11,000 years ago as the last Ice Age ended. Through a combination of authoritative text and photographs, this easily accessible book describes how the landscape of Ireland has been shaped. It tells the story of how natural forces as well as people influenced the landscape, its plants and animals, and traces the history of the wild places as well as the development of the farmed landscape. The photographs, many of which are of modern subjects, emphasise how the past Irish landscape continues to resonate today.

also co-authored:
Flora Hibernica: The Wild Flowers, Plants and Trees of Ireland
The fascinating story of Ireland's changing landscape begins over 11,000 years ago as the last Ice Age ended. Through a combination of authoritative text and photographs, this easily accessible book describes how the landscape of Ireland has been shaped. It tells the story of how natural forces as well as people influenced the landscape, its plants and animals, and traces the history of the wild places as well as the development of the farmed landscape. The photographs, many of which are of modern subjects, emphasise how the past Irish landscape continues to resonate today.

You can look "Inside" on Amazon.com and see some of the pages. Both books have the highest recommendations by people in the field. Sure do pray she is ok. Quite a special lady. I remember her beekeeping, her knitting and her sewing. She was always going to special bee keeper gatherings. Knowing her, probably leading them. If you visit the link below you will see she helped author many more pieces.

If anybody wants the link to the University where she has a page, let me know and I will PM you. It is encouraging that she has a current page on their site. The books are information that Valerie talked about on KTP but since she didn't mention the Univ., I won't post it here.


----------



## iamsam

calling caren and anyone else that wants a gluten free flour. go here. --- sam

http://leitesculinaria.com/97040/recipes-gluten-free-all-purpose-flour.html?utm_source=feedblitz&utm_medium=FeedBlitzEmail&utm_content=676002&utm_campaign=0


----------



## Cashmeregma

Onthewingsofadove said:


> German Short Rows eliminate gaps and holes. I use them as a general practice in all my short row knitting. Lots of Utube videos on the technique.
> 
> Trisha


I'll have to check that out. I like knowing different ways.


----------



## Cashmeregma

budasha said:


> I haven't mastered the magic loop. What length circulars would I use to knit a hat of 128 stitches?


Don't know why but I would always get my needles positioned so I couldn't knit and couldn't figure out why unless I went to You Tube and watched the video again. Think it is much clearer now as to how to have the stitches since doing the 2 circulars. I'll let someone with more experience tell you how long a needle you need. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

budasha said:


> Marking my spot. Today is my brother's 73rd birthday so I'm going to have lunch and then off to visit him.


Happy Birthday to your brother on his 73rd from Upstate NY.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is currently -13.8c/7f at 08:43. A bit chilly with the wind chill of -23.8c/-11f.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> Healing energy to all those in need. Hugs for everyone. Extra hugs for those who have recently lost loved ones.


Caren, how is the hand feeling. Lovely view but Brrrrrr cold. Good thing you have that hot coffee. Valentine's scones. Prepare for more snow as I imagine this is coming your way and it's coming down fairly fast. What a beautiful kitty and great table with loads of character, if one can say that about a thing.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Most people did....I know I sure did.



thewren said:


> I think I would have liked your mom. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://pattylyons.com/2013/08/top-ten-least-favorite-knitting-myths/

This was on Facebook...the poster added a #11 to the list of myths...

11. It will block out.


----------



## Sorlenna

I am up to page 26--got the grocery shopping done, and now waiting for DD so we can get this birthday show on the road. LOL I'll pass along everyone's wishes to her!


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> I am up to page 26--got the grocery shopping done, and now waiting for DD so we can get this birthday show on the road. LOL I'll pass along everyone's wishes to her!


Add mine too!


----------



## flyty1n

Thanks so much for the updates on Julie and Ringo. I have been wondering how things were going for her and it is good to have the mind relief you have given me. Off to Sunday brunch.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> http://pattylyons.com/2013/08/top-ten-least-favorite-knitting-myths/
> 
> This was on Facebook...the poster added a #11 to the list of myths...
> 
> 11. It will block out.


Great! Thanks. Learned some things too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love Nuggles; such a beautiful cat.

You are more than welcome to send me some bacon scones too....yummy looking!


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is currently -13.8c/7f at 08:43. A bit chilly with the wind chill of -23.8c/-11f.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> Healing energy to all those in need. Hugs for everyone. Extra hugs for those who have recently lost loved ones.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorlenna said:


> I am up to page 26--got the grocery shopping done, and now waiting for DD so we can get this birthday show on the road. LOL I'll pass along everyone's wishes to her!


I hope you all have a wonderful time!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've made salmon patties (fish cakes) and we love them. Never thought about making them with other fish.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad to hear Julie is getting settled in her new place, thanks Darowil for keeping us posted.
> 
> An I Spy quilt is just patches of many different fabrics & can be used to play I Spy with kids. I made 3 of them last winter, will post a photo later.
> 
> Yes, there was enough fish left in the bottom of the roaster I will be able to make fish cakes for supper. The best part of baked fish IMO. I like them so well sometimes I make it with canned salmon.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I feel the same as your mom. I used to go put flower arrangements on my dad's grave for my mom but she herself rarely went there. I figure they are both in heaven now and I can "talk" to them when and wherever I want.


budasha said:


> After my Dad died, I asked my Mom if she would like to go to the cemetery and visit his grave. Her comment was" no, there's nothing to see there". I drive by the cemetery almost daily and always think about them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

The snow is really coming down but it truly is beautiful. The snowflakes have combined together to make the biggest snowflakes I have seen. Some like a quarter and some almost twice that size. Like being inside a snow globe. Magical.

:shock: Can you believe I just looked at the university page again for ptofValerie and never even saw this till just now. There is a business email for Valerie so I sent her an email. If she is like DH, she can get her email at home or at work. I told her we all wished her a Happy Birthday on her special day and were still sending her Healing wishes and prayers. Don't know if she will see it or not but at least there is a better chance with this.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Great! Thanks. Learned some things too.


Me, too. I had seen the one about the edging only if it's not something that's going to be pieced later. A judge at the local Knitting Guild was commenting the same to be sure those who sent in swatches to show proficiency at different stitches not use the selveded edging...I was kind of surprised, but now I know why.

It is also a myth that all knitters/crocheters/fiber artists are nice, kind, friendly people. I've had the unfortunate personal experience with a LYS that I no longer frequent and have seen some awful things posted on the main forum, but am very thankful that that is not a MYTH but the TRUTH about the people at the Tea Party.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. I had seen the one about the edging only if it's not something that's going to be pieced later. A judge at the local Knitting Guild was commenting the same to be sure those who sent in swatches to show proficiency at different stitches not use the selveded edging...I was kind of surprised, but now I know why.
> 
> It is also a myth that all knitters/crocheters/fiber artists are nice, kind, friendly people. I've had the unfortunate personal experience with a LYS that I no longer frequent and have seen some awful things posted on the main forum, but am very thankful that that is not a MYTH but the TRUTH about the people at the Tea Party.


Yes, it has taken me a while to really know this and trust, but I do now.

I just learned yesterday about the one where you go into the stitch as if to knit for the SSK, so it is good that I am forewarned that this is not always good in lace work as the bottom shows as twisted.

I'm watching a documentary on Homeopathy, which I learned about in Germany. So amazing and it isn't just placebo effect as it works on animals too. Of course I have a different feeling about placebo effect as the mind is a great part of healing and if attitude and believing can make you feel better, then placebo effect is a wonderful thing, proving the power of belief. I see it a a positive and proof that our attitude is so important. Now I just need to remember this.....  Wow, just learned that Germany has done a lot of research and they were uberasscht (surprised) that they had better results with homeopathy than traditional medications for many conditions. We used it in Germany but haven't done since coming back here. Fortunately I have a traditional doctor who is also trained in Homeopathy. One of the premier doctors of oncology in Germany is also a homeopath. Accepted in France and Germany and more and more here.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi everyone, just eating breakfast with David and thinking that I'll be more successful trying to get caught up by reading back to front. 
Hi Melly, hope you are doing much better, and that the cyst doesn't grow. Happy late birthday to Gage, Greg, and anyone else I missed. 
Hopefully Julie will have her internet later today. 
Thank you Margaret and Kate, your summaries are a Godsend. 
Okay, off to try to marathon read before David decides we need to go do somehting.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll have to check that out. I like knowing different ways.


Me too, it's exciting to learn new ways. :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

AAARRRGGH! I hate "reality" TV. Many people say the same thing. So now they are calling it "non-fiction" TV. Still the same stupid stuff.


----------



## jknappva

budasha said:


> Marking my spot. Today is my brother's 73rd birthday so I'm going to have lunch and then off to visit him.


Happy birthday to your DB!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> I am up to page 26--got the grocery shopping done, and now waiting for DD so we can get this birthday show on the road. LOL I'll pass along everyone's wishes to her!


Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> I've made salmon patties (fish cakes) and we love them. Never thought about making them with other fish.


YUM! We always had salmon patties in Alaska, so good.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> I feel the same as your mom. I used to go put flower arrangements on my dad's grave for my mom but she herself rarely went there. I figure they are both in heaven now and I can "talk" to them when and wherever I want.


I talk to my mom and dad all the time, mom's buried in Alaska, have never been to her grave as I couldn't get there without spending over a thousand dollars, even when I lived in Alaska; Dad's ashes are buried up on the hill here in town, I've been there once, but they are always with me.  And I imagine that they cringe often, when I open my mouth and things pop out. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma

DH was just laughing as he realized we wouldn't be able to get onto the deck to get down to the compost. The snow is well above his knees, so you can imagine where it is on me. The super big flakes have stopped but they are still larger than normal and pretty.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> I talk to my mom and dad all the time, mom's buried in Alaska, have never been to her grave as I couldn't get there without spending over a thousand dollars, even when I lived in Alaska; Dad's ashes are buried up on the hill here in town, I've been there once, but they are always with me.  And I imagine that they cringe often, when I open my mouth and things pop out. lol


You are so adorable Kate. I know they are proud of you and rather than cringing, I see them as laughing and smiling. Hope I get to meet you in person.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is currently -13.8c/7f at 08:43. A bit chilly with the wind chill of -23.8c/-11f.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> Healing energy to all those in need. Hugs for everyone. Extra hugs for those who have recently lost loved ones.


Love the cup, glad the snow is in your yard and not mine, and hope you don't need the brace on your wrist for much longer, and that is a gorgeous kitty.  And I'll gladly tramp through the snow for a bacon scone.


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> Thank you June . It was nice and sunny there this morning. I don't think this church is ancient .. Well yes about a 100 or so years but not old like some of our beautiful churches but it's built to look like it's been there for centuries
> I prefer the old churches to these modern buildings they are building now
> Sonja


I agree, the old ones have such elegance to them, most nowadays, are built to resemble reformatories or jails. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> You are so adorable Kate. I know they are proud of you and rather than cringing, I see them as laughing and smiling. Hope I get to meet you in person.


LOL, Nah, mom was a stickler on speaking proper English, lol, and thinking before speaking, I can speak properly, but don't use it quite as much as she'd like, and I rarely think before things just spew out of my mouth. lolol, not usually bad things, but they are interesting, surprises me as much as everyone else, sometimes. lolol


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> guess what I watched tonight - "hart to hart" with Robert wagner and darn - now I can't think of her name. Stephanie powers - there I got it - they are a little hokey but I still enjoy them. I am enjoying hallmark mystery channel. --- sam


I like that show also. I enjoy that channel murder she wrote, diagnosis murder i enjoy watching all of them


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember my mom making salmon cakes once in a great while (probably during lent) and I remember liking them, but have never made them myself...think I'll need to do that sometime soon.


I always use canned salmon for salmon patties


----------



## jheiens

Margaret, I can type it all out for you or you can Google American Time Zones and click on any of of a number of maps or links.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pup lover said:


> I always use canned salmon for salmon patties


I'm sure Mom did too....fresh salmon doesn't get very close to mid-Iowa, at least it didn't back in the 1960's. If we had fresh fish, it was from the lakes or rivers - bullhead, perch, blue gills. I don't think I had any other kind of fish until I moved here.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> calling caren and anyone else that wants a gluten free flour. go here. --- sam
> 
> http://leitesculinaria.com/97040/recipes-gluten-free-all-purpose-flour.html?utm_source=feedblitz&utm_medium=FeedBlitzEmail&utm_content=676002&utm_campaign=0


Thank you thank you thank you Sam 🙌🙌👍👍👍 I even have everything for this. I must try it out and see how well it works out. 😍😍


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> Margaret, I can type it all out for you or you can Google American Time Zones and click on any of of a number of maps or links.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I thought about a link to that and almost started to type it for her but then thought perhaps she wanted to hear from us individually so nobody gets left off.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, nice link to the gluten free flour mix. Thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren, how is the hand feeling. Lovely view but Brrrrrr cold. Good thing you have that hot coffee. Valentine's scones. Prepare for more snow as I imagine this is coming your way and it's coming down fairly fast. What a beautiful kitty and great table with loads of character, if one can say that about a thing.


Hello Darlene. The hand would be feeling better if I would stop using it. 😏😳 
Yes it was chilly but made a good photo. Practicing for the day, they were not as good as I had hoped a lot too dry. :XD: snowing a tiny bit off and on all day. Hoping it passes me by this time. Thank you she showed up a couple days before kiwi passed. Decided she wanted inthe house that night. Was very good for the teens eve though they have there own cats. Thank you the gargoyles were hand carved just for me. A few years after I got my table made I was at Singer Caslte the dinning table there has very similar legs on it.i was so surprised I thought I had an original idea. 😳😳😁😁 the royal suite is beautiful and so peaceful to sleep in. A link to singer castle.

http://www.singercastle.com


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Love Nuggles; such a beautiful cat.
> 
> You are more than welcome to send me some bacon scones too....yummy looking!


She is very well mannered, still learning to get along with the other two. With all the upset of the construction I think they are all doing rather well.

If I thought they would be fresh I would gladly send you some. 👍😊


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> caren - what great table legs - what does the rest of the table look like - are they winged gorgoyles? --- sam


Thank you very much. After I get it cleared off I will post a photo. Yes they are winged gargoyles. they grandkids love them and have named each one.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> I learnt how to do the magic loop over christmas when I learnt to knit in the round . It's one of the best things I have ever done . It's so easy and now I can use circular needles for anything


Circulars are my go too's. I can take them any place, including when I fly. I never loose a needle or accidentally grab two different sizes.


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> Circulars are my go too's. I can take them any place, including when I fly. I never loose a needle or accidentally grab two different sizes.


I have only been using them for about just over a month now and I still pat about with one hand looking for the other needle 
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL....one of the few things I remember when I was around 3 was we were living in PA (dad was in Korea) and we were at my aunt's house. It had snowed and mom let me go outside BUT I had to carry an umbrella so she could see where I was above the snow drifts. Maybe you should consider that Cashmeregma!


Cashmeregma said:


> DH was just laughing as he realized we wouldn't be able to get onto the deck to get down to the compost. The snow is well above his knees, so you can imagine where it is on me. The super big flakes have stopped but they are still larger than normal and pretty.


----------



## iamsam

you have to watch this - too funny. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFLMAO.....served him right don't ya think Sam?


thewren said:


> you have to watch this - too funny. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Darlene. The hand would be feeling better if I would stop using it. 😏😳
> Yes it was chilly but made a good photo. Practicing for the day, they were not as good as I had hoped a lot too dry. :XD: snowing a tiny bit off and on all day. Hoping it passes me by this time. Thank you she showed up a couple days before kiwi passed. Decided she wanted inthe house that night. Was very good for the teens eve though they have there own cats. Thank you the gargoyles were hand carved just for me. A few years after I got my table made I was at Singer Caslte the dinning table there has very similar legs on it.i was so surprised I thought I had an original idea. 😳😳😁😁 the royal suite is beautiful and so peaceful to sleep in. A link to singer castle.
> 
> http://www.singercastle.com


How amazing. Did you stay overnight. They don't give the price online. Wow,the whole floor of the castle is yours and you can choose any dining room and have the whole island and castle to yourself after the tours are done. Imagine it is a fortune but what fun.


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> I love places like that....there's a place I've been to in Springfield (The Feed Store?) that serves quite a few soups...mushroom with wild rice is my favorite. The chain Sweet Tomatoes has soup and salad stations and I don't mind going there once in a while (with a coupon). Sounds like a wonderful mother/son outing.


I just looked online and they have stores in the Chicago area. The restaurant is called Zoups. I don't know if any are close to where you live so you would need to look that up.


----------



## iamsam

maybe it should be "greed cometh before a fall" - lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> ROFLMAO.....served him right don't ya think Sam?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Or "thou shalt not steal"


thewren said:


> maybe it should be "greed cometh before a fall" - lol --- sam


----------



## pacer

Swedenme said:


> I don't know how you organise everything and do all the things you manage to do . You have either found a way to change time or cloned yourself . 😄
> Sonja


I knit while I read which helps. I have the baby sweater pattern memorized so I don't need to read my pattern. Laundry and dishes are done at the same time so I go between the two. Time is precious for me most of the time so I have to plan accordingly. KTP is my stress reliever time.


----------



## machriste

thewren said:


> maybe it should be "greed cometh before a fall" - lol --- sam


How about, "Greedy, Greedy makes a hungry puppy!"


----------



## iamsam

here is a different cowl for you cable knitters. --- sam

http://www.purlbee.com/2015/02/07/braided-cable-cowl


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....one of the few things I remember when I was around 3 was we were living in PA (dad was in Korea) and we were at my aunt's house. It had snowed and mom let me go outside BUT I had to carry an umbrella so she could see where I was above the snow drifts. Maybe you should consider that Cashmeregma!


You've got me laughing, but it really is a good idea.


----------



## iamsam

hey gwen - thinking of you. --- sam

http://frugalhaus.com/country-heart-basket-knit-epattern/


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> I feel the same as your mom. I used to go put flower arrangements on my dad's grave for my mom but she herself rarely went there. I figure they are both in heaven now and I can "talk" to them when and wherever I want.


I take flowers to my mom & step-dads graves every spring, usually around Mothers Day. My Dad is buried in Ontario so I rarely get there.


----------



## darowil

Grannypeg said:


> Well, here in this part of Ontario we are also on EST and would be the same time as Sam.


Does that mean that Ontario has more than one time zone? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> AAARRRGGH! I hate "reality" TV. Many people say the same thing. So now they are calling it "non-fiction" TV. Still the same stupid stuff.


Me too & if that's reality the word is really weird!


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> I did the same thing many times and took me a while to figure it out. Can you believe I still don't know who some are referring to unless the post is done quote reply.
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I can believe it-only because I have a similar problem (an advantage of using the avatars for the summary!)I did start writing down which name went with which avatar for a while becuase of this problem- but buried it under everything else around and I never stay organised enough for long enough to get them all written down anyway.


----------



## sassafras123

Went to Sunday morning meeting. Walked Maya with sponsored and her two dogs, took Maya off on the desert and watercolor painted a salt cedar tree, have one load wash in washer and one in dryer. Great day. Maya and I even saw a roadrunner.


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOVE this Sam. Thank you. Will have to purchase the pattern after my check comes in next week. Would make a nice gift for the daughters. Of course it may end up being a late valentine's gift....lol.

I've finally finished 2 feathers on my Dreambird. Took me 56 days to get one done and only about 1 hour to do the second feather. Can we say "learning curve"? I really like this pattern though and the way Bonnie has given tips and explanations it is sooooo much easier than the original pattern. Why or why did the designer make it seem so difficult. Anyone interested in this pattern really needs to go to the workshop. You still would need to purchase the pattern but you use only 1 page of it along with Bonnie's tips.


thewren said:


> hey gwen - thinking of you. --- sam
> 
> http://frugalhaus.com/country-heart-basket-knit-epattern/


----------



## Gweniepooh

That does sound like you've had a wonderful day Joy. You need to post your painting.


sassafras123 said:


> Went to Sunday morning meeting. Walked Maya with sponsored and her two dogs, took Maya off on the desert and watercolor painted a salt cedar tree, have one load wash in washer and one in dryer. Great day. Maya and I even saw a roadrunner.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> you have to watch this - too funny. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish DH was still home. Have to show him this. Perfect.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> I have only been using them for about just over a month now and I still pat about with one hand looking for the other needle
> Sonja


I started using circular needles when I got back to the States and it was the strangest feeling. Just got cheap ones and the cord was so hard to use but they've sure improved them. Never thought I would get used to them but now it is second nature.


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> LOVE this Sam. Thank you. Will have to purchase the pattern after my check comes in next week. Would make a nice gift for the daughters. Of course it may end up being a late valentine's gift....lol.
> 
> I've finally finished 2 feathers on my Dreambird. Took me 56 days to get one done and only about 1 hour to do the second feather. Can we say "learning curve"? I really like this pattern though and the way Bonnie has given tips and explanations it is sooooo much easier than the original pattern. Why or why did the designer make it seem so difficult. Anyone interested in this pattern really needs to go to the workshop. You still would need to purchase the pattern but you use only 1 page of it along with Bonnie's tips.


 Your dream bird is looking real good like the colours you have chosen 
Sonja


----------



## gagesmom

Betty those socks ROCK!!!!!!
Condolences to those who have lost loved one.
Hugs and healing thoughts to all who are in pain.
Worked 8.5 hours today,so tired. Working 8 hours tomorrow and Tuesday. Off Wednesday and Thursday.
Going to go and work on dads afghan.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks Sonja. I only changed color choices 3 times! LOL Ii hope to make several of these for Christmas gifts next year.


Swedenme said:


> Your dream bird is looking real good like the colours you have chosen
> Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma

Looked up what I could on Magic Loop and length of needles. Hope this helps:

47 inches is best length of circular needle to buy for Magic Loop, as you will be able to use this length for any project, including two-at-a-time, which I promise you will want to try as soon as you get the hang of this technique.

36 inches is the shortest length of needle that can be used for Magic Loop, so if you already have this length at home, thats fine, but if you are buying new needles, the longer, the better.

The greatest benefit to the magic loop method is that you can knit many different circumferences with one long needle. This eliminates the need to buy needles in different lengths; one 40-inch circular needle can replace a 16-, 24-, and sometimes even a 32-inch needle for many knitting projects.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sonja. I only changed color choices 3 times! LOL Ii hope to make several of these for Christmas gifts next year.


I have to go see. Oops, I went to the workshop but I see you have it on here too.

How stunning. Love the colors you chose. That would make such beautiful gifts and as we all know, with knitting, Christmas is just around the corner when it comes to the time involved.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> AAARRRGGH! I hate "reality" TV. Many people say the same thing. So now they are calling it "non-fiction" TV. Still the same stupid stuff.


I can't say I hate it- I have never watched it- and no desire to. It's also struck me from what i've seenon ads etc that it is far from reality anyway!


----------



## RookieRetiree

pacer said:


> I just looked online and they have stores in the Chicago area. The restaurant is called Zoups. I don't know if any are close to where you live so you would need to look that up.


I looked it up and the one in Glenview is very close by...within 5 miles of my house. I'm definitely going to have to check this out! Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> maybe it should be "greed cometh before a fall" - lol --- sam


Or, be careful what you wish for.


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> Margaret, I can type it all out for you or you can Google American Time Zones and click on any of of a number of maps or links.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It's the American and Canadian ones I don't know as I don't know the geography of those areas. UK is easy as it all one time zone which I have been given. And Australia I know as well as NZ.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> LOVE this Sam. Thank you. Will have to purchase the pattern after my check comes in next week. Would make a nice gift for the daughters. Of course it may end up being a late valentine's gift....lol.
> 
> I've finally finished 2 feathers on my Dreambird. Took me 56 days to get one done and only about 1 hour to do the second feather. Can we say "learning curve"? I really like this pattern though and the way Bonnie has given tips and explanations it is sooooo much easier than the original pattern. Why or why did the designer make it seem so difficult. Anyone interested in this pattern really needs to go to the workshop. You still would need to purchase the pattern but you use only 1 page of it along with Bonnie's tips.


Looking great, Gwen.
It seems nce you get ne r 2 feathers done it becomes quite easy.
I just read through the 30 pages of the pattern to see if she told how to weave the feather colors from one to the next but all she says is weave it. 
It also says in there that no workshops are allowed without the designers permission. I was very careful to not give enough information so that anyone could make it without buying the pattern. One of the students made a chart with all my hints added but I didn't post it because I didn't want to get in trouble with the designer. I hope there will be no issues.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Oops!
I took a photo of the I Spy quilt, will post it now.
The picture is not the greatest for some reason, a little blurry :roll:


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sonja. I only changed color choices 3 times! LOL Ii hope to make several of these for Christmas gifts next year.


I have never made christmas presents before but I have a list for this year including 3 christmas afghans between that list and what I want to knit and do for charity . I think I better knit a mask first and spend a lifetime in jail knitting or win the lottery and spend the money on yarn 😀


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Circulars are my go too's. I can take them any place, including when I fly. I never loose a needle or accidentally grab two different sizes.


Well unless you have interchangeables and manage to pick up two different tip sizes. I often drop needles and they are so good at disappearing when that happens as well.
I dostill use straights sometimes but mainly circulars for whatever I am knitting. In front of me at the monent I have one thing on straights, another knitted straight on circulars and one thing on DPNs. No magic loop on the desk- though I do have some on the go of course.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Darowil, does this help for the time zones?

So when it is 5:00 pm you would just follow the time differences in order of the example starting at 6:00 pm. Not accounting for daylight savings.

5pm in the eastern states
6 pm as you move west to the next group
7 pm as you move further west
8 pm as you arrive in the furthest western states


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> I have only been using them for about just over a month now and I still pat about with one hand looking for the other needle
> Sonja


I used to do the same thing when I frist started using them. Funniest time was I was flying you London, here I was looking all over for my "other needle" when it was time to depart the plane. The lady next to me had a good chuckle.


----------



## pacer

Gwen...Your dreambird is looking wonderful. So glad that you have figured it out with the help of our wonderful Bonnie.

Kate...You and your DH must make quite the pair right now. How is Luke doing?

Cashmeregma...That is so funny that DH is knee deep in snow and finding it funny. It has warmed up here so some of our snow is melting but we still have plenty. 

Caren...I love the gargoyles on the table. 

Darowil...My time zone is the same as Sam. I so appreciate all that you and Kate do to provide us with the wonderful summaries. Thanks also for the update on Julie's move. I do know that she said she had things to do on Monday and Tuesday regarding vacating the old place and moving to the new place. I am so happy she has been receiving help during this time of moving. Ringo will settle down once things become normal again.

Gagesmom...Are the headaches a cause of the cyst? I do hope they will get that under control. How is your new apartment?

Bonnie...So glad that the quilt brought in good money and you have the fish leftover for the patties.

Has anyone heard from Shirley lately? I was just thinking about her at church this morning.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oops!
> I took a photo of the I Spy quilt, will post it now.
> The picture is not the greatest for some reason, a little blurry :roll:


That is awesome, Bonnie, no wonder so many people wanted it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> you have to watch this - too funny. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved it!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looking great, Gwen.
> It seems nce you get ne r 2 feathers done it becomes quite easy.
> I just read through the 30 pages of the pattern to see if she told how to weave the feather colors from one to the next but all she says is weave it.
> It also says in there that no workshops are allowed without the designers permission. I was very careful to not give enough information so that anyone could make it without buying the pattern. One of the students made a chart with all my hints added but I didn't post it because I didn't want to get in trouble with the designer. I hope there will be no issues.


Could you share the notes with us via PM -- I haven't started the Dreambird yet, but sure do mean to and will follow your workshop when that happens. Gwen, yours is looking great and I really like the color combinations and contrast.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looking great, Gwen.
> It seems nce you get ne r 2 feathers done it becomes quite easy.
> I just read through the 30 pages of the pattern to see if she told how to weave the feather colors from one to the next but all she says is weave it.
> It also says in there that no workshops are allowed without the designers permission. I was very careful to not give enough information so that anyone could make it without buying the pattern. One of the students made a chart with all my hints added but I didn't post it because I didn't want to get in trouble with the designer. I hope there will be no issues.


It does seem silly to not allow workshops as how many patterns has she sold becuase of your workshop? But yes if enough info was given to stop people needing to buy the pattern that would be a different matter clearly. Certainly you haven't geiven enough away for me to feel that I could do it without buying the pattern (although I'm not doing it I have been reading it all).

And well done Gwen it is looking good. Should race along now that you have it worked out if the second feather is any guide.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Well unless you have interchangeables and manage to pick up two different tip sizes. I often drop needles and they are so good at disappearing when that happens as well.
> I dostill use straights sometimes but mainly circulars for whatever I am knitting. In front of me at the monent I have one thing on straights, another knitted straight on circulars and one thing on DPNs. No magic loop on the desk- though I do have some on the go of course.


Oh dear I will have to watch that, never thought of that😁 most of the circulars are not interchangeable. I have projects on all kinds of needles. I have gloves on dpns knitting mitts on circulars and a basket on straights. I am testing out the bubble wrap pattern with crochet cotton, I need a small item figured this was as good as any.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sonja. I only changed color choices 3 times! LOL Ii hope to make several of these for Christmas gifts next year.


I am I on your christmas list by any chance :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love it. I need to make a quilt for a friend's little boy and this would be just the ticket. Thank you for posting the picture.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Oops!
> I took a photo of the I Spy quilt, will post it now.
> The picture is not the greatest for some reason, a little blurry :roll:


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> I looked it up and the one in Glenview is very close by...within 5 miles of my house. I'm definitely going to have to check this out! Thanks.


Just remember that the soup choices change daily as they rotate from 100 different recipes. I would like to try the tomato and feta soup sometime. The restaurant is really good about letting you know if it is Dairy free, spicy and gluten free. My oldest sn was content with a salad and side of soup as well as the bread that came with it.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Oh dear I will have to watch that, never thought of that😁 most of the circulars are not interchangeable. I have projects on all kinds of needles. I have gloves on dpns knitting mitts on circulars and a basket on straights. I am testing out the bubble wrap pattern with crochet cotton, I need a small item figured this was as good as any.


Will be interesting to see the bubble wrap one done.
All the projects I am working on currently go on feet.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well if you really want to be I guess we could arrange that.....LOL


NanaCaren said:


> I am I on your christmas list by any chance :XD:


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, does this help for the time zones?
> 
> So when it is 5:00 pm you would just follow the time differences in order of the example starting at 6:00 pm. Not accounting for daylight savings.
> 
> 5pm in the eastern states
> 6 pm as you move west to the next group
> 7 pm as you move further west
> 8 pm as you arrive in the furthest western states


Isn't this different to what the picture says? Doesn't it go 5pm, 4pm..2pm?
Once we start taking daylight saving into account we will complicate things even more (the Australian and NZ times are in daylight savings time hence the difference in time between Heather and Denise and Cathy- rest of the year they are on the same time zone)
But the map will be helpful thanks-if I can work out where everbody fits into it! And if I knew what the abbreviations stand for! Some obvious.
Do some states have two different time zones?

I know we don't have anyone in Alaska (at least not now) or Hawaii but how do there times compare. The map doesn't say.


----------



## pacer

I am not sure how many of you have read lately that someone had bought some inexpensive tape measures that were made in China only to find out that an inch is not an inch on them. This week, Matthew was measuring out some borders on a drawing and his rule must be one of those defective ones as he measured his pad of paper and it measured 9 1/2 inches x 12 1/2 inches. He took another ruler and it measured to by 9 inches by 12 inches which is what the front cover says it should be. I am letting people know this so we don't measure the length of something and think we have one distance when we really have a different distance knitted up. He checked my more expensive tape measure made in China and it measures correctly. So good to know that.


----------



## Bonnie7591

My recipe for Fish cakes is sort of vague but here we go.

Fish cakes.

2 cups flaked fish- leftover baked fish or 2 small cans salmon
1 egg
3 tablespoons lemon juice
1/2 cup crushed crackers
1 teaspoon parsley flakes
1/2 teaspoons season salt
1/2 teaspoon seafood seasoning - I use epicure
I don't really measure any of this, it's all approximate

Mix together & form into patties
Fry until crisp on the outside.


----------



## Bonnie7591

pacer said:


> I am not sure how many of you have read lately that someone had bought some inexpensive tape measures that were made in China only to find out that an inch is not an inch on them. This week, Matthew was measuring out some borders on a drawing and his rule must be one of those defective ones as he measured his pad of paper and it measured 9 1/2 inches x 12 1/2 inches. He took another ruler and it measured to by 9 inches by 12 inches which is what the front cover says it should be. I am letting people know this so we don't measure the length of something and think we have one distance when we really have a different distance knitted up. He checked my more expensive tape measure made in China and it measures correctly. So good to know that.


Isn't that crazy, you would think the should be some kind of quality control.
My DH hates when I shop at Walmart & is always complaining about "Chinese junk"


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> How amazing. Did you stay overnight. They don't give the price online. Wow,the whole floor of the castle is yours and you can choose any dining room and have the whole island and castle to yourself after the tours are done. Imagine it is a fortune but what fun.


Yes I did spend the night. Would love to again but it is pricey. Was a gift the first time


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Love it. I need to make a quilt for a friend's little boy and this would be just the ticket. Thank you for posting the picture.


I have to confess where I got most of the fabric, I cut pictures from the backs of all my uniform tops when I quit work. The fabric was still good & I had so many bright, pretty cartoon prints that I count just throw them away.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> hey gwen - thinking of you. --- sam
> 
> http://frugalhaus.com/country-heart-basket-knit-epattern/


Oh that is lovely,perfect for Valentine's day.


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> I am not sure how many of you have read lately that someone had bought some inexpensive tape measures that were made in China only to find out that an inch is not an inch on them. This week, Matthew was measuring out some borders on a drawing and his rule must be one of those defective ones as he measured his pad of paper and it measured 9 1/2 inches x 12 1/2 inches. He took another ruler and it measured to by 9 inches by 12 inches which is what the front cover says it should be. I am letting people know this so we don't measure the length of something and think we have one distance when we really have a different distance knitted up. He checked my more expensive tape measure made in China and it measures correctly. So good to know that.


I have one like that which I was given when we were in China. I have marked on the inches side not to use it. But the cms are correct on it. So I do use it for cms. but keep it as much for the memory and the wrongness of it!
I thought that maybe it was becuase it was a locla one that the inches were wrong, maybe not. Or maybe becuase of the internet we now get things made for th elocal market as well as those made for the international market.


----------



## RookieRetiree

pacer said:


> I am not sure how many of you have read lately that someone had bought some inexpensive tape measures that were made in China only to find out that an inch is not an inch on them. This week, Matthew was measuring out some borders on a drawing and his rule must be one of those defective ones as he measured his pad of paper and it measured 9 1/2 inches x 12 1/2 inches. He took another ruler and it measured to by 9 inches by 12 inches which is what the front cover says it should be. I am letting people know this so we don't measure the length of something and think we have one distance when we really have a different distance knitted up. He checked my more expensive tape measure made in China and it measures correctly. So good to know that.


Now that is really "defective" merchandise -- thanks for the heads up... I still have my grandma's dress making measuring tape that I use when I'm at home, but I have several retractable ones that I need to check to see if they match the one from grandma. This could be a real problem.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> LOVE this Sam. Thank you. Will have to purchase the pattern after my check comes in next week. Would make a nice gift for the daughters. Of course it may end up being a late valentine's gift....lol.
> 
> I've finally finished 2 feathers on my Dreambird. Took me 56 days to get one done and only about 1 hour to do the second feather. Can we say "learning curve"? I really like this pattern though and the way Bonnie has given tips and explanations it is sooooo much easier than the original pattern. Why or why did the designer make it seem so difficult. Anyone interested in this pattern really needs to go to the workshop. You still would need to purchase the pattern but you use only 1 page of it along with Bonnie's tips.


Love your dream bird it is looking good. 👍👍


----------



## tami_ohio

Spider said:


> I am going to have to remember this, for some reason always put the meat in and then the vegetables on the top. Learn so many things here.


Any of the recipes for crock pots that I have read, say to put the potatoes and carrots on the bottom, which is why I do it. Thought that might be why some have problems with them not getting done.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> LOVE this Sam. Thank you. Will have to purchase the pattern after my check comes in next week. Would make a nice gift for the daughters. Of course it may end up being a late valentine's gift....lol.
> 
> I've finally finished 2 feathers on my Dreambird. Took me 56 days to get one done and only about 1 hour to do the second feather. Can we say "learning curve"? I really like this pattern though and the way Bonnie has given tips and explanations it is sooooo much easier than the original pattern. Why or why did the designer make it seem so difficult. Anyone interested in this pattern really needs to go to the workshop. You still would need to purchase the pattern but you use only 1 page of it along with Bonnie's tips.


That's really beautiful,Gwen!


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Actually what would be good would be what time it is at each persons place at 5pm EST (i.e Sams time) when he starts the TP each Friday. Then we have a guide as to when.
> Mind you with summer times in different places (and different times as well) it is of limited benefit.
> 
> If everyone could post this for me then I could put it altogether in next weeks summary.


It is currently 7:28 PM on Sunday 2 Feb. 2015 in Ohio, USA Oops just realized that you mean you want to know what time it is here, when Sam starts the new TP. I am the same time that Sam does.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oops!
> I took a photo of the I Spy quilt, will post it now.
> The picture is not the greatest for some reason, a little blurry :roll:


That's a delightful quilt...I can see why it got the name!


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> It is currently 7:28 PM on Sunday 2 Feb. 2015 in Ohio, USA Oops just realized that you mean you want to know what time it is here, when Sam starts the new TP. I am the same time that Sam does.


So far all the US times I have are the same as Sam!


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH says I just live up to my maiden name, it was Gardner


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so glad you have posted this. I ordered some inexpensive tape measure and need to check them to be sure. Hope mine are okay!


pacer said:


> I am not sure how many of you have read lately that someone had bought some inexpensive tape measures that were made in China only to find out that an inch is not an inch on them. This week, Matthew was measuring out some borders on a drawing and his rule must be one of those defective ones as he measured his pad of paper and it measured 9 1/2 inches x 12 1/2 inches. He took another ruler and it measured to by 9 inches by 12 inches which is what the front cover says it should be. I am letting people know this so we don't measure the length of something and think we have one distance when we really have a different distance knitted up. He checked my more expensive tape measure made in China and it measures correctly. So good to know that.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, my condolences on the loss of your uncle but a blessing his suffering is over.
> 
> Betty, your socks are lovely.I didn't realize you has such terrible back problems, so sorry.
> 
> Strawberry, I hope they can find a solution to your back problems, no one should ave to suffer so much.
> 
> Sorleena, happy birthday to your DD, have a great celebration.
> 
> Well, the wildlife supper was a great success, over 300 people. The GKs ad a great time, they had a fishpond for the kids so all came home with a "prize" GD got a set of jewelry & little purple purse so she was in heaven & GS got a foam dart gun so was also happy.
> I had donated a crib sized I Spy quilt for the silent auction, for sme reason it was very popular & there was a bit of a bidding war, it went for $250, OMG, couldn't believe it & I had requests to make 2 more.
> Well, time for off to bed.


Then I think it was a great evening for everyone! Congratulations on the quilt.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so glad you have posted this. I ordered some inexpensive tape measure and need to check them to be sure. Hope mine are okay!


pacer said:


> I am not sure how many of you have read lately that someone had bought some inexpensive tape measures that were made in China only to find out that an inch is not an inch on them. This week, Matthew was measuring out some borders on a drawing and his rule must be one of those defective ones as he measured his pad of paper and it measured 9 1/2 inches x 12 1/2 inches. He took another ruler and it measured to by 9 inches by 12 inches which is what the front cover says it should be. I am letting people know this so we don't measure the length of something and think we have one distance when we really have a different distance knitted up. He checked my more expensive tape measure made in China and it measures correctly. So good to know that.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oops!
> I took a photo of the I Spy quilt, will post it now.
> The picture is not the greatest for some reason, a little blurry :roll:


It is a great idea of a quilt. How great that it was so appreciated that someone prepeared to pay that mcuh for it. Not often that craft itmes get somewhere near the price for them in materials and labour. Do you know what it would cost if you worked it out?
If I was to ear $10 an hour for knitting socks (a very low pay rate over here. About what the lowest paid fast food worker gets paid) I would need to charge around $170 for a basic pair. Not too many people are going to pay that.

HArd to judge the materials when bits from various places.


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> Hi all, marking my spot. Gosh another week already. I was out last night so didnt get a chance to come on here. My ex's sister had an engagement party that we were invited to. Stayd a couple of hours, it was good to catch up with them all. My ex was there... being the "cool dude" and seemed a "bit affected by...?". Oh well. There were no dramas though so that was good. DD kept her distance from him once the hellos were said. She just cant handle seeing him like this...
> Very hot here yesterday 36c but by this morning boy did we cool down. Our top today was 21c. I seem to have managed to get a cold and a bit of a cough, so have taken things easy today.
> I have actually been "practising" how to crochet. (I am determined to get this!) Anyway I have managed to start a swatch doing treble stitch. Bit awkward still holding yarn etc but better than I was.


Get better soon! and you will get better with the crochet. Your knitting is beautiful, and your crochet will get there!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hey, that's the best way to upcycle old clothing. Sure beats having to purchase all different fabrics. I'm going to have to go through my fabric stash when I get to the point of making it.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to confess where I got most of the fabric, I cut pictures from the backs of all my uniform tops when I quit work. The fabric was still good & I had so many bright, pretty cartoon prints that I count just throw them away.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Now I have caught all up I will say good morning from a beautiful blue skied northeast England can't believe I keep saying that . Not a cloud in the sky or a breeze to be had . It was a little bit frosty when I was out with the dog but that's gone .It is My niece s birthday today which is a happy occasion but it's also her mums , my oldest sister who died suddenly 3years ago so I am going with her this morning to the little cemetery where she is buried to lay some flowers It's a lovely place ( I know it's sounds weird to say that but it is ) A very old church surrounded by countryside very peaceful . Beautiful in the summer
> 
> VA Sharon thank you for the tips on raised beds and how to keep track on what you plant on paper .I will remember that
> 
> Kaye I'm sorry for your loss , blessing that your uncle is not in pain no more
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day today and to all of you who live with pain I hope to day is a good day and pain free
> Sonja


Saying that cemeteries are lovely places doesn't seem weird to me. I also find them beautiful and peaceful. I love taking pictures of churches with cemeteries. I have thought about using some of those photos for greeting card fronts, but wondered if the recipients would like them or not.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Your mom sounds like she was a good caring person but was also practical .
> I never liked cemeteries Used to scare me when I was little . My dad died when I was 13 ,but I was in my 30s the first time I went to his graveside
> At first I went with my niece because she had no one else to go with , now I don't mind going . That's what we do share the happy and funny memories


I have never minded cemeteries, but I do have problems with visitation at funeral homes. I have a very hard time going up to the casket. I can go to the cemetery where Dad is, but couldn't even drive past the house I grew up in for a year after he passed. It has now been 2 years that he has been gone. Sharing good memories is so important.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm going to go work on my Dreambird. TTYL


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you have posted this. I ordered some inexpensive tape measure and need to check them to be sure. Hope mine are okay!


I can just imagine how many school kids measure with a defective ruler. They may know exactly how to measure and get their math wrong due to the ineffective ruler. Wouldn't that me awful. I am going to inform the principal of our church school so he can inform his teachers of this possibility. Matthew was trying to measure a picture so that it could fit inside an 8 inch by 10 inch mat. Good thing he checked it out.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Just heard from Julie.
> Settling in. Ringo seems OK though he will insist on barking at any cars in the driveway. She has a helper unpacking for her. Doesn't expect to be on for a while with all she needs to do and the backlog of emails she will face once she has internet again. Suggested she doesn't even try and simply contacts me at times and I can update everyone.


Thank you for keeping us posted. That will work well, especially for Julie. Still keeping her in my prayers. Ringo will adjust, and soon won't mind the cars going by. Good that she has help unpacking.


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> I am so looking forward to having a bath on Wednesday night...might even be Wednesday afternoon! Usually I just shower, but I do enjoy the occasional soak.


That will feel good!


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> Darowil - Glad to hear Julie is moved and has her Ringo back with her, thanks for letting us know.
> Bonnie - I'm sure your quilt was well worth the money! BTW what is an I spy quilt?
> Cashmeregma - They are great looking socks!
> I keep forgetting to comment on the photographs as by the time I have put them into the list for the summary, I think I've done so!  :lol: So my apologies to anybody I haven't commented on, be sure I _have_ seen them!
> DH has hurt his back this morning, so he's hobbling about ("Away to one side like Gourock" as my Gran would have said) and I'm still leaning (to the other side) on one crutch....we make a wonderful pair! :XD:


Hope your DH's back is soon better. I am very familiar with crooked backs, as my DH looks like that most mornings. And when we both put our backs out just right, we have both been know to go around corners head first. Going opposite directions could come in handy. What one can't reach, the other can. And if you are sitting on the correct side of each other, you can lean on each other!.


----------



## machriste

darowil said:


> So far all the US times I have are the same as Sam!


I think Sam is on Eastern Standard Time. I'm west of him in Minnesota where when he posts his new Tea Party on Friday at 5 pm it's actually 4 pm my time (Central Standard Time.) I'm not sure I read it correctly, but it's actually earlier as you go west. The example I always think of is when the times of TV shows are advertised as "9 pm EST (8 pm CST)." There are four time zones in mainland US. The two west of me are MST (Mountain) and PST (Pacific.)


----------



## nittergma

Hi between computer issues and being away I've missed more than usual. Where I was is SE Ohio there is no snow! and yesterday it felt like spring! Back here it's warm but of course still plenty of snow.
It sounds like some serious health issurs are going for some. My prayers are with you 
Gagesmom it's good to see you posting again.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is currently -13.8c/7f at 08:43. A bit chilly with the wind chill of -23.8c/-11f.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> Healing energy to all those in need. Hugs for everyone. Extra hugs for those who have recently lost loved ones.


I think Nuggles has the purrfect spot! Love the table legs. And the bacon scones look yummy.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Love the cup, glad the snow is in your yard and not mine, and hope you don't need the brace on your wrist for much longer, and that is a gorgeous kitty.  And I'll gladly tramp through the snow for a bacon scone.


Thank you. I should find out tomorrow how much longer i have to wear the brace. I love how fluffy she is and her mannerismis perfect. Only problem I have is she sheds worse than a dog. I'll glad share the scones with you.


----------



## NanaCaren

tami_ohio said:


> I think Nuggles has the purrfect spot! Love the table legs. And the bacon scones look yummy.


She has the best place on the house, it has Seth's seal of approval. Thanks


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope you have a good "play" day as your coffee cup suggests. Love the looks of your kitty and bacon scones----how could those not be great?


I had a quiet day today, unless laundry counts as not quiet. Thank you I make lots of things heart shaped this time of year.


----------



## RookieRetiree

machriste said:


> I think Sam is on Eastern Standard Time. I'm west of him in Minnesota where when he posts his new Tea Party on Friday at 5 pm it's actually 4 pm my time (Central Standard Time.) I'm not sure I read it correctly, but it's actually earlier as you go west. The example I always think of is when the times of TV shows are advertised as "9 pm EST (8 pm CST)." There are four time zones in mainland US. The two west of me are MST (Mountain) and PST (Pacific.)


I'm in Central Standard Time also so it's 4:00 p.m. here when Sam posts the Tea Party at 5:00 p.m. There are quite a few of us in this time zone.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Nittergma - good to see you made it back home safely. It's rained here today so much of the snow has turned gray, black and ugly. Now, we'll have mud until the next big snowfall covers it and freezes the ground again.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFLMAO.....served him right don't ya think Sam?


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, wow, it is a small world.
> Caren, what a pretty kitty.
> Know I had more comments, but didn't make notes.


Thank you, I really like her a lot. She fills a spot with the passing of kiwi.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> I just looked online and they have stores in the Chicago area. The restaurant is called Zoups. I don't know if any are close to where you live so you would need to look that up.


I think there is a Zoups in Westlake, OH. DDIL took DS there last week.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> maybe it should be "greed cometh before a fall" - lol --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Or "thou shalt not steal"


So true!


----------



## NanaCaren

budasha said:


> Kitty is very pretty. Those are gorgeous legs on your dining room table. I'm assuming it's an antique. Scones look appetizing too.


Thank you. The table is all of 12 years old, built especially for me. Gargoyles hand carved to my specifications. The scones could have been lighter they were pretty heavy, not my best baking.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> I can't say I hate it- I have never watched it- and no desire to. It's also struck me from what i've seenon ads etc that it is far from reality anyway!


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren!! Love the Tigger cup...would make the coffee taste even better.
> I heard you were supposed to get another big snowfall. I pray you and yours stay safe.
> 
> Love the new fur-baby under the table. Mine has found a new cosy place in the corner of my closet! She sleeps there most of the morning.
> Junek


Thank you, one of my favorite cups. I hope we don't get the snow at all. The kids need to go to school and Jamie needs to finish her CNA classes. 
Thanks she has become part of the family in a very short time. Sleeps as close to my head as I allow, which isn't too close with my allergies.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oops!
> I took a photo of the I Spy quilt, will post it now.
> The picture is not the greatest for some reason, a little blurry :roll:


Very pretty! No wonder you got so many compliments on it, and it brought in so much $$!


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren. Thanks for the coffee from your winter wonderland. I've just got back from my usual Sunday walk with my group. It was a beautiful sunny morning with temps of about 8c, it even felt warm on your back! Spring is on the way!


You are most welcome for. The coffee. Sounds lovely there today.


----------



## pammie1234

Pammie, I have never been able to get carrots or potatoes soft enough in the crock pot. I cover my roast with Adolf's meat tenderizer the night before and cover that with sliced onion. It always comes out tender this way.[/quote]

Thank you for the tip! It was better after I put it in the oven. I think this crock-pot is best for heating up soups or meats that have been already cooked. I sure wish I had kept my DM's cast iron roaster!


----------



## pammie1234

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meal at DDs. LM came back to spend the night with us as her brother needs some peace and quiet tomorrow as he has exams to revise for. She is fast asleep in MY bed. She decided she may as well start off in our bed as she will end up there anyway - Mr P will sleep in the guestroom.
> 
> Here's the latest photo from France


How precious!


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Isn't this different to what the picture says? Doesn't it go 5pm, 4pm..2pm?
> Once we start taking daylight saving into account we will complicate things even more (the Australian and NZ times are in daylight savings time hence the difference in time between Heather and Denise and Cathy- rest of the year they are on the same time zone)
> But the map will be helpful thanks-if I can work out where everbody fits into it! And if I knew what the abbreviations stand for! Some obvious.
> Do some states have two different time zones?
> 
> I know we don't have anyone in Alaska (at least not now) or Hawaii but how do there times compare. The map doesn't say.


This link may help you. http://www.stateabbreviations.us/

Also, I never remember which time of the year we are on Standard time, and when we are on daylight savings. In the spring we "Spring Forward" in the fall (autumn), we "Fall Back" and hour. In the East, we are 1 hour ahead of the Central Time Zone, 2 hours ahead of Mountain Time, and 3 hours ahead of Pacific Time Zone. Hope this helps.


----------



## tami_ohio

Ooops! My turn for a Gwennie!


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> BRRRR!! We are to be around 65 F today. Cat is very pretty, table is gorgeous but I'll take the bacon scones. Recipe??? TY


I like cold always have. Thanks. I just threw together flour, baking soda, shortening, 6 bacon slices cooked and crumbled, cashew milk. I also used the grease from the bacon. I know not good for me at all. I didn't measure any of the ingredients. It has been. Years since I have messured when making scones. I will measure next time and write it down.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> I am not sure how many of you have read lately that someone had bought some inexpensive tape measures that were made in China only to find out that an inch is not an inch on them. This week, Matthew was measuring out some borders on a drawing and his rule must be one of those defective ones as he measured his pad of paper and it measured 9 1/2 inches x 12 1/2 inches. He took another ruler and it measured to by 9 inches by 12 inches which is what the front cover says it should be. I am letting people know this so we don't measure the length of something and think we have one distance when we really have a different distance knitted up. He checked my more expensive tape measure made in China and it measures correctly. So good to know that.


Thank you. I had not heard about this.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm in Central Standard Time also so it's 4:00 p.m. here when Sam posts the Tea Party at 5:00 p.m. There are quite a few of us in this time zone.


I'm on central time in winter & mountain time in summer as we don't change to daylight saving time & everyone else does.
Saskatchewan believes the old Indian saying" only a dumb white man would think if you cut a foot off the top of a blanket & sew it on the bottom, you have a longer blanket"


----------



## tami_ohio

Hello everyone. We have had a nice weekend. Yesterday was in the upper 30's, with beautiful bright sunshine! So we took advantage of it and spent the day on the road. We meandered thru Sandusky, around the south edge of Toledo, and down to Deshler, about a 1/2 hour from Sam. By the time we got there, it was about time to head for home before it got dark and we would need to watch for deer. We ate dinner out, at about 7 p.m. I ate way too much. We started the day with breakfast at home, then while in Sandusky, stopped at Toft's Dairy for ice cream. Toft's is the oldest dairy in Ohio. The best ice cream! Lunch was McDonalds. For dinner, DH had a huge taco salad. We had fresh, house made battered and deep fried mushrooms. Always good there. I had fried clams and french fries (chips). I couldn't eat only a few fries. 

Sam just had to give us a link to the pattern a day site with the totem pole lace panel. So, since I am working on toe up socks, 2 at a time, in a dark green, I decided I was going to use that for the cuff. I wrote out the pattern on index cards, one row per card, and put a paper clip on them. It made it easier to knit in the truck that way. I got 2 full repeats done. I started the third today. I really like it! I will post pics later. It is 9:18 P.M. DH is snoozing in his chair with Reno & Smiley on RFDTV. We love Bluegrass music, and they always have good music on here. It's about time to make his lunch for work tomorrow, and go down and get clothes out of the dryer.

Today we went out for breakfast, then decided to go watch trains for a bit, then go grocery shopping with a $15 gift certificate I won at Christmas. Of course we spent more than that! It was a good train day, so DH is happy. Came home and got a couple of tiny steaks out of the freezer. Temps were in the upper 40's today, so we had the first steaks of 2015 cooked on the grill outside. YUM! DH put potatoes in the oven for real baked potatoes, instead of in the microwave, and I put frozen green beans in the microwave. Tasted so good. Then chocolate ice cream with canned peaches and whipped cream on top for DH, and strawberries with whipped cream on top for me. I have since been catching up here.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm on central time in winter & mountain time in summer as we don't change to daylight saving time & everyone else does.
> Saskatchewan believes the old Indian saying" only a dumb white man would think if you cut a foot off the top of a blanket & sew it on the bottom, you have a longer blanket"


And I agree with the old Indians! We have been so messed up this winter after the time change, it isn't funny. It needs to just be left alone!


----------



## jheiens

darowil said:


> It's the American and Canadian ones I don't know as I don't know the geography of those areas. UK is easy as it all one time zone which I have been given. And Australia I know as well as NZ.


Margaret, the map I clicked on had the Canadian zones also; but I would think that you could Google that topic also. The map I was reading had the States labeled clearly enough that I could read the names of the States within the various zones.

FYI I am in the north and east part of Ohio , very near the Pennsylvania/Ohio state line--about 4 hours driving time from Sam's place on the far western side of the State.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

pacer said:


> Has anyone heard from Shirley lately? I was just thinking about her at church this morning.


She was posting on the Digest yesterday, if I remember right.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

darowil said:


> So far all the US times I have are the same as Sam!


You can also Google ''abbreviations for all the States in the USA'' to get those abbreviations, Margaret. And, yes, some small portions of some States are split into different time zones. Usually they are closer to large metropolitan areas in the next state and that is more convenient and probably a business-oriented decision.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Same for me- I deliberately use KP names in the summary so those who don't know us can still follow the summary. When I first saw my name used I would think who's that? Oh me! Quick on the uptake sometimes I am.


LOL! When I was 8, I won a prize at the science fair, and they called my name, "Kaye", finally the kids standing next to me elbowed me and said, hey, that's you. lol I was always called Kaye Jo by my family and the kids who had problems calling me Kaye Jo, called me Katy Jo. :roll: 
I still may or may not answer if someone calls me Kaye. lol


----------



## Bulldog

TAMI, I didnt know to put carrots and potatoes in the bottom of the crockpot. Thank You for the tip.
MARY, So glad you all had good seats at the High School Play and enjoyed it. The Soup, Sandwich, and Salad place is my kind of restaurant. Would have to go with a friend as Jim hates soup. Can you imagine?
MARGARET, I love love love the cup.
CATHY, I am so sorry you have an ole nasty cold. Prayers for healing. My heart goes out to your daughter. I know she must be hurting from Dads actions. He is losing precious time with his daughter. I am thrilled you are learning to crochet. I love it but now it hurts my hands and arm..Once you learn the basic stitches, it is a matter of practice. YouTube has great tutorials.
Sonja, I am so glad you were there for your niece on her birthday and able to go with her to your sisters graveside. It had to have been a special time of remembrance for you both. My Mom and Dad are buried at a church cemetary outside of McComb, MS where I grew up. A year after Mom died I went down and my friend Gerri and I found the cemetary. When we drove in there were three beautiful big angels. I could not find Moma and Daddy. I was standing beside one of the angels and sat down on the little seats that were part of the Angel. My back was to her and I bowed my head and asked for help to find Mom and Dad tho I knew they were not there. When I opened my eyes, their headstones were right in front of me. The angel was at their feet. I cannot describe how I felt that moment but peaceful comes to mind. You mentioned finishing your Dads Cross stitch. I did a memory quilt of Moma with every picture of her I could find. It is still sandwiched together. I probably should have done a wall hanging but it was so therapeutic.
BONNIE, Your I Spy quilt is just wonderful. It should have raised that much money and more. I would have loved one of those when my grandkids were little.
KATE, So sorry about DHs back but I have to tell you, you had me in stitches picturing the two of you together.
CAREN, I love Tigger cup. Nuggles is just beautiful. I love the legs on your table. Very unique, and I too would like to see the whole table. The scones look scrumptious.
LIZ, You need a 16 circular needle for a hat and dpns the same size to finish off. They are fun to knit. Happy Birthday to your brother. Hope the two of you had a good time together.
MELLIE, Happy Birthday to Gage and Greg. How is the cold and h/a? You are in my prayers, baby.
GWEN, your dreambird is lookin good. I love your color choices.
SAM AND DAWN, I, too, loved Hart to Hart, Murder She Wrote, and Diagnosis Murder.
I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## jheiens

Glad you are home, Noni. You've been missed.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123

Gwen, way to go. That is an impressive learning curve.
I didn't have knitting to bring to meeting so grabbed a purple and pink hat I started with K2P2 cuff in pink and purple. Knit that for about an inch and a half then changed to purple in stockinette for another inch or so then started k1pink, k1purple for three rows. Will do the heart pattern as I did for valentines socks, in pink with purple hearts, then finish off in purple. Should be fun. Just have to remember I need amount of stitches divisible be 8 when I get to heart. Actually think I have 96 stitches which works.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Just heard from Julie.
> Settling in. Ringo seems OK though he will insist on barking at any cars in the driveway. She has a helper unpacking for her. Doesn't expect to be on for a while with all she needs to do and the backlog of emails she will face once she has internet again. Suggested she doesn't even try and simply contacts me at times and I can update everyone.


Great news that she has help and is settling in. Hopefully Ringo will get used the the cars. 
Great idea, having her communicate with you and then relaying on info, she has plenty to try to get caught up on, I'm sure.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> I am so looking forward to having a bath on Wednesday night...might even be Wednesday afternoon! Usually I just shower, but I do enjoy the occasional soak.


LOL! It's the little things that we take for granted until we have to do without, isn't it.


----------



## purl2diva

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....one of the few things I remember when I was around 3 was we were living in PA (dad was in Korea) and we were at my aunt's house. It had snowed and mom let me go outside BUT I had to carry an umbrella so she could see where I was above the snow drifts. Maybe you should consider that Cashmeregma!


Great story--and a clever idea.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Always meant to ask why your name is Darowil? Would be interesting to know others too if they are not obvious like mine!....although it's only really DH that calls me Kate, most people know me as Catherine.


My user name is from my favorite set of books, the Belgraide by David Eddings and his wife.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm on central time in winter & mountain time in summer as we don't change to daylight saving time & everyone else does.
> Saskatchewan believes the old Indian saying" only a dumb white man would think if you cut a foot off the top of a blanket & sew it on the bottom, you have a longer blanket"


LOLOL!!! I agree with that Indian saying, and plenty more of them too, I think, but that just made me laugh, it's so true.


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone. We have had a nice weekend. Yesterday was in the upper 30's, with beautiful bright sunshine! So we took advantage of it and spent the day on the road. We meandered thru Sandusky, around the south edge of Toledo, and down to Deshler, about a 1/2 hour from Sam. By the time we got there, it was about time to head for home before it got dark and we would need to watch for deer. We ate dinner out, at about 7 p.m. I ate way too much. We started the day with breakfast at home, then while in Sandusky, stopped at Toft's Dairy for ice cream. Toft's is the oldest dairy in Ohio. The best ice cream! Lunch was McDonalds. For dinner, DH had a huge taco salad. We had fresh, house made battered and deep fried mushrooms. Always good there. I had fried clams and french fries (chips). I couldn't eat only a few fries.
> 
> Sam just had to give us a link to the pattern a day site with the totem pole lace panel. So, since I am working on toe up socks, 2 at a time, in a dark green, I decided I was going to use that for the cuff. I wrote out the pattern on index cards, one row per card, and put a paper clip on them. It made it easier to knit in the truck that way. I got 2 full repeats done. I started the third today. I really like it! I will post pics later. It is 9:18 P.M. DH is snoozing in his chair with Reno & Smiley on RFDTV. We love Bluegrass music, and they always have good music on here. It's about time to make his lunch for work tomorrow, and go down and get clothes out of the dryer.
> 
> Today we went out for breakfast, then decided to go watch trains for a bit, then go grocery shopping with a $15 gift certificate I won at Christmas. Of course we spent more than that! It was a good train day, so DH is happy. Came home and got a couple of tiny steaks out of the freezer. Temps were in the upper 40's today, so we had the first steaks of 2015 cooked on the grill outside. YUM! DH put potatoes in the oven for real baked potatoes, instead of in the microwave, and I put frozen green beans in the microwave. Tasted so good. Then chocolate ice cream with canned peaches and whipped cream on top for DH, and strawberries with whipped cream on top for me. I have since been catching up here.


That sounds like a fabulous weekend, so glad you had nice weather for it, ours has been really good too.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I should find out tomorrow how much longer i have to wear the brace. I love how fluffy she is and her mannerismis perfect. Only problem I have is she sheds worse than a dog. I'll glad share the scones with you.


 Marlas cat Walle is like that, I vacuumed under the treadmill and I swear, there was enough Walle hair under their to make a litter of kits. lol
Hopefully they will tell you that you can take it off.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Isn't this different to what the picture says? Doesn't it go 5pm, 4pm..2pm?
> Once we start taking daylight saving into account we will complicate things even more (the Australian and NZ times are in daylight savings time hence the difference in time between Heather and Denise and Cathy- rest of the year they are on the same time zone)
> But the map will be helpful thanks-if I can work out where everbody fits into it! And if I knew what the abbreviations stand for! Some obvious.
> Do some states have two different time zones?
> 
> I know we don't have anyone in Alaska (at least not now) or Hawaii but how do there times compare. The map doesn't say.


Growing up in Alaska, we knew the idea behind DST, but thought it was really stupid, after all, in Alaska in winter, you don't get enough daylight out of it to really make much difference. lol It works the same, spring forward 1 hour and fall back one hour.


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> That sounds like a fabulous weekend, so glad you had nice weather for it, ours has been really good too.


Glad you had one too!


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oops!
> I took a photo of the I Spy quilt, will post it now.
> The picture is not the greatest for some reason, a little blurry :roll:


That is so pretty, what a great idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> here is a different cowl for you cable knitters. --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2015/02/07/braided-cable-cowl


I like that one, thanks Sam, I did save this one for later.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> LOVE this Sam. Thank you. Will have to purchase the pattern after my check comes in next week. Would make a nice gift for the daughters. Of course it may end up being a late valentine's gift....lol.
> 
> I've finally finished 2 feathers on my Dreambird. Took me 56 days to get one done and only about 1 hour to do the second feather. Can we say "learning curve"? I really like this pattern though and the way Bonnie has given tips and explanations it is sooooo much easier than the original pattern. Why or why did the designer make it seem so difficult. Anyone interested in this pattern really needs to go to the workshop. You still would need to purchase the pattern but you use only 1 page of it along with Bonnie's tips.


Looking good Gwen. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....one of the few things I remember when I was around 3 was we were living in PA (dad was in Korea) and we were at my aunt's house. It had snowed and mom let me go outside BUT I had to carry an umbrella so she could see where I was above the snow drifts. Maybe you should consider that Cashmeregma!


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jheiens said:


> You can also Google ''abbreviations for all the States in the USA'' to get those abbreviations, Margaret. And, yes, some small portions of some States are split into different time zones. Usually they are closer to large metropolitan areas in the next state and that is more convenient and probably a business-oriented decision.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And sometimes that area is just plain stubborn, etc. If I remember right from our trip to Grand Canyon a few years back, Ariz is mostly NOT on DST. There was a time when some part of either western KS or eastern Colo was different from the rest of that state, not sure how it is now.


----------



## Grannypeg

I've finally finished 2 feathers on my Dreambird. Took me 56 days to get one done and only about 1 hour to do the second feather. Can we say "learning curve"? I really like this pattern though and the way Bonnie has given tips and explanations it is sooooo much easier than the original pattern. Why or why did the designer make it seem so difficult. Anyone interested in this pattern really needs to go to the workshop. You still would need to purchase the pattern but you use only 1 page of it along with Bonnie's tips.[/quote]

Beautiful Job Gwen. I may have to begin again - SIGH - I think my count is off. Love the pattern though.


----------



## Poledra65

Thank you everyone for your condolences on the passing of my uncle, they've already done the cremation and they are just having a couple small ceremonies at the Moose Lodge. My aunt called today and said that she is keeping busy, the evenings are the hardest as she's so used to his being there, but just day by day, she sounded pretty up beat though, so that is a good thing.


----------



## iamsam

looking good gwen. -- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> LOVE this Sam. Thank you. Will have to purchase the pattern after my check comes in next week. Would make a nice gift for the daughters. Of course it may end up being a late valentine's gift....lol.
> 
> I've finally finished 2 feathers on my Dreambird. Took me 56 days to get one done and only about 1 hour to do the second feather. Can we say "learning curve"? I really like this pattern though and the way Bonnie has given tips and explanations it is sooooo much easier than the original pattern. Why or why did the designer make it seem so difficult. Anyone interested in this pattern really needs to go to the workshop. You still would need to purchase the pattern but you use only 1 page of it along with Bonnie's tips.


----------



## iamsam

gotcha! --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Oops!
> I took a photo of the I Spy quilt, will post it now.
> The picture is not the greatest for some reason, a little blurry :roll:


----------



## iamsam

when I start at 5:00 it is 2:00 for desert joy and miss pam and sandi and katynora - am I missing anyone else in Washington and California? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm in Central Standard Time also so it's 4:00 p.m. here when Sam posts the Tea Party at 5:00 p.m. There are quite a few of us in this time zone.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jheiens said:


> You can also Google ''abbreviations for all the States in the USA'' to get those abbreviations, Margaret. And, yes, some small portions of some States are split into different time zones. Usually they are closer to large metropolitan areas in the next state and that is more convenient and probably a business-oriented decision.
> 
> Ohio Joy


There is a small part of Saskatchewan between here & Lloydminster that stays on Alberta time. When I cross the Saskatchewan River 1/2 way to Lloyd I'm in a different time zone in winter, in summer we are on the same time,


----------



## iamsam

what are they about? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> My user name is from my favorite set of books, the Belgraide by David Eddings and his wife.


----------



## darowil

machriste said:


> I think Sam is on Eastern Standard Time. I'm west of him in Minnesota where when he posts his new Tea Party on Friday at 5 pm it's actually 4 pm my time (Central Standard Time.) I'm not sure I read it correctly, but it's actually earlier as you go west. The example I always think of is when the times of TV shows are advertised as "9 pm EST (8 pm CST)." There are four time zones in mainland US. The two west of me are MST (Mountain) and PST (Pacific.)


Thanks. Earlier is what I thought it should be.
Minnesota is MN up near Canada?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marking spot and then going to bed. TTYL {{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591

Grannypeg said:


> I've finally finished 2 feathers on my Dreambird. Took me 56 days to get one done and only about 1 hour to do the second feather. Can we say "learning curve"? I really like this pattern though and the way Bonnie has given tips and explanations it is sooooo much easier than the original pattern. Why or why did the designer make it seem so difficult. Anyone interested in this pattern really needs to go to the workshop. You still would need to purchase the pattern but you use only 1 page of it along with Bonnie's tips.


Beautiful Job Gwen. I may have to begin again - SIGH - I think my count is off. Love the pattern though.[/quote]

56 days, Gwen??


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! When I was 8, I won a prize at the science fair, and they called my name, "Kaye", finally the kids standing next to me elbowed me and said, hey, that's you. lol I was always called Kaye Jo by my family and the kids who had problems calling me Kaye Jo, called me Katy Jo. :roll:
> I still may or may not answer if someone calls me Kaye. lol


So if we don't call you Poledra we should call you Kaye Jo so you know who we are talking to!


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> My user name is from my favorite set of books, the Belgraide by David Eddings and his wife.


Mine uses parts of DHs names


----------



## TNS

Gwen, I love your Dreambird, the colours really make it really special. I haven't dared attempt this but think I just might, once I've finished a few other things! Once I buy myself the pattern I can refer to Bonnie's class to find out how to interpret it as I gather from all the comments that it is a bit confusing........I assume all your feathers are going to be the same contrast yarn?
Bonnie, the I-spy quilt is wonderful. I can see why it was so desired!


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oops!
> I took a photo of the I Spy quilt, will post it now.
> The picture is not the greatest for some reason, a little blurry :roll:


That is so beautiful . I can see why people were bidding for it and others have asked you to make them . 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Always meant to ask why your name is Darowil? Would be interesting to know others too if they are not obvious like mine!....although it's only really DH that calls me Kate, most people know me as Catherine.


So mine... sugarsugar is the song by the archies!!


----------



## Swedenme

sugarsugar said:


> So mine... sugarsugar is the song by the archies!!


I know that song it is now going round and round in my head 😄


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like you and I would make good plonk partners then Darowil!


 :thumbup: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. I had seen the one about the edging only if it's not something that's going to be pieced later. A judge at the local Knitting Guild was commenting the same to be sure those who sent in swatches to show proficiency at different stitches not use the selveded edging...I was kind of surprised, but now I know why.
> 
> It is also a myth that all knitters/crocheters/fiber artists are nice, kind, friendly people. I've had the unfortunate personal experience with a LYS that I no longer frequent and have seen some awful things posted on the main forum, but am very thankful that that is not a MYTH but the TRUTH about the people at the Tea Party.


 :thumbup: 
Three cheers for the Tea Party....


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> LOVE this Sam. Thank you. Will have to purchase the pattern after my check comes in next week. Would make a nice gift for the daughters. Of course it may end up being a late valentine's gift....lol.
> 
> I've finally finished 2 feathers on my Dreambird. Took me 56 days to get one done and only about 1 hour to do the second feather. Can we say "learning curve"? I really like this pattern though and the way Bonnie has given tips and explanations it is sooooo much easier than the original pattern. Why or why did the designer make it seem so difficult. Anyone interested in this pattern really needs to go to the workshop. You still would need to purchase the pattern but you use only 1 page of it along with Bonnie's tips.


Its looking great!


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> I can't say I hate it- I have never watched it- and no desire to. It's also struck me from what i've seenon ads etc that it is far from reality anyway!


Absolutely!


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Darlene. The hand would be feeling better if I would stop using it. 😏😳
> Yes it was chilly but made a good photo. Practicing for the day, they were not as good as I had hoped a lot too dry. :XD: snowing a tiny bit off and on all day. Hoping it passes me by this time. Thank you she showed up a couple days before kiwi passed. Decided she wanted inthe house that night. Was very good for the teens eve though they have there own cats. Thank you the gargoyles were hand carved just for me. A few years after I got my table made I was at Singer Caslte the dinning table there has very similar legs on it.i was so surprised I thought I had an original idea. 😳😳😁😁 the royal suite is beautiful and so peaceful to sleep in. A link to singer castle.
> 
> http://www.singercastle.com


Quite some place!


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> I like cold always have. Thanks. I just threw together flour, baking soda, shortening, 6 bacon slices cooked and crumbled, cashew milk. I also used the grease from the bacon. I know not good for me at all. I didn't measure any of the ingredients. It has been. Years since I have messured when making scones. I will measure next time and write it down.


They sound yummy


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm on central time in winter & mountain time in summer as we don't change to daylight saving time & everyone else does.
> Saskatchewan believes the old Indian saying" only a dumb white man would think if you cut a foot off the top of a blanket & sew it on the bottom, you have a longer blanket"


 :thumbup: I like that saying...


----------



## KateB

Pacer - Luke is doing fine thanks. We don't have him this week as his mum has a week's holiday from work, but I did say to her that we'd babysit if she wanted to do something by herself, so we shall see. If not we won't see him again until a week on Wednesday....seems a long time. I want to see his reaction when he sees that my "Ow! Ow!" leg is sorted! :lol: (fingers crossed!) :shock: 
Shirley posted on the main forum the other day and she said that she was feeling better.


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Could you share the notes with us via PM -- I haven't started the Dreambird yet, but sure do mean to and will follow your workshop when that happens. Gwen, yours is looking great and I really like the color combinations and contrast.


I'd like that too please Bonnie, and I agree your shawl is looking really good already Gwen. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to confess where I got most of the fabric, I cut pictures from the backs of all my uniform tops when I quit work. The fabric was still good & I had so many bright, pretty cartoon prints that I count just throw them away.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> I know that song it is now going round and round in my head 😄


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. I sort of missed out the week end and now you are about 40 pages ahead of me.

Had a great time with LM yesterday, we spent the whole day speaking French, playing games and generally messing about.

Off to do some sewing and I will try and keep up with you and do some catch up sometime.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all..


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning from a beautiful blue skied northeast England bit frosty first thing but all gone . We must be having the best of the weather here in England .I keep waiting for winter to come back . I finally finished one of the projects I started and now instead of finishing another one I have started a new one just a little pair of socks to go with my little top down pinafore top so shouldn't take me long and then I will finish another one that is if I stay away from free patterns I have to do lists everywhere . Think I will go and do some more clearing up in the garden while the weather is so nice 
Glad to here everyone is starting to feel better and hope that continues 
No more nasty bugs this winter we have had enough of them 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sugar Sugar...That is sure a catchy song and will be in my head the rest of the day...I just hope I don't start singing it out loud while I'm out grocery shopping today!! Could get some interesting looks.

More cleaning today and hope to get the doll outfit nearly finished. DS sent doll's measurements on Saturday so now I can finish the elastic waist and length on the body suit. I think I'll make a pompom for the hat and maybe try to make a couple of tube socks using magic loop. A fun day ahead and looking forward to the week.

Starting next week, we'll have our DGS for 2 weeks while his Mom is travelling for work. She'll be in Brussels for 5 days and then someplace in Ireland (I'll find out where) for another 5 days. He's very excited about being here and we're planning all kinds of fun things.


----------



## Lurker 2

Just saying a quick hello, I tried to ring Margaret but my phone does not like her mobile #. I have been partly unpacked by my enthusiastic helpers- the muddle is now gi-enormous- But left to my own devices I will get there in time. I am not going to try to do a catchup I just don't have time to spare. Ringo is settling in well, and the neighbours are all very friendly.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saying a quick hello, I tried to ring Margaret but my phone does not like her mobile #. I have been partly unpacked by my enthusiastic helpers- the muddle is now gi-enormous- But left to my own devices I will get there in time. I am not going to try to do a catchup I just don't have time to spare. Ringo is settling in well, and the neighbours are all very friendly.


Hi there, good to hear from you. I am so glad you are "in" and have Ringo with you. Plenty of time to unpack and sort your muddle. Great that the neighbours are friendly. I bet you are exhausted.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there, good to hear from you. I am so glad you are "in" and have Ringo with you. Plenty of time to unpack and sort your muddle. Great that the neighbours are friendly. I bet you are exhausted.


Exhausted and heading back to bed! Good to hear from you Cathy!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Exhausted and heading back to bed! Good to hear from you Cathy!


Sleep well Julie. Take it easy. I am off to bed also. Goodnight.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Sugar Sugar...That is sure a catchy song and will be in my head the rest of the day...I just hope I don't start singing it out loud while I'm out grocery shopping today!! Could get some interesting looks.
> 
> Ah Sugar........ah hunny hunny....


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saying a quick hello, I tried to ring Margaret but my phone does not like her mobile #. I have been partly unpacked by my enthusiastic helpers- the muddle is now gi-enormous- But left to my own devices I will get there in time. I am not going to try to do a catchup I just don't have time to spare. Ringo is settling in well, and the neighbours are all very friendly.


Wonder why you aren't able to get through suddenly?
SMS worked yesterday. Won't send you one now as you said you were going to bed- and you are likely to wake up if it pings!


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL....5 to 6 days.....felt like 56 though! LOL


Bonnie7591 said:


> 56 days, Gwen??


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes, I will be using the same contrasting yarn throughout.


TNS said:


> Gwen, I love your Dreambird, the colours really make it really special. I haven't dared attempt this but think I just might, once I've finished a few other things! Once I buy myself the pattern I can refer to Bonnie's class to find out how to interpret it as I gather from all the comments that it is a bit confusing........I assume all your feathers are going to be the same contrast yarn?
> Bonnie, the I-spy quilt is wonderful. I can see why it was so desired!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saying a quick hello, I tried to ring Margaret but my phone does not like her mobile #. I have been partly unpacked by my enthusiastic helpers- the muddle is now gi-enormous- But left to my own devices I will get there in time. I am not going to try to do a catchup I just don't have time to spare. Ringo is settling in well, and the neighbours are all very friendly.


All good news---take it slow and easy.


----------



## RookieRetiree

sugarsugar said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar Sugar...That is sure a catchy song and will be in my head the rest of the day...I just hope I don't start singing it out loud while I'm out grocery shopping today!! Could get some interesting looks.
> 
> Ah Sugar........ah hunny hunny....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are my candy, girl.
> You are my Candy Girl.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Now I'm going to have that song in MY head all day! LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> Now I'm going to have that song in MY head all day! LOL


Then, I won't be the only one. We can have a world-wide virtual sing along.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saying a quick hello, I tried to ring Margaret but my phone does not like her mobile #. I have been partly unpacked by my enthusiastic helpers- the muddle is now gi-enormous- But left to my own devices I will get there in time. I am not going to try to do a catchup I just don't have time to spare. Ringo is settling in well, and the neighbours are all very friendly.


How wonderful that you have nice neighbors and Ringo is settling in. Glad you got moved and know you are, too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> Then, I won't be the only one. We can have a world-wide virtual sing along.


Just what I was thinking! I can see me now at quilt guild this morning. Oh, my!


----------



## nittergma

Julie, I'm glad your moved in and Ringo is settling in nicely I hope. So nice to have friendly neighbors!


----------



## nittergma

Thank you Joy. Even though it is VERY quiet in SE Ohio I'm glad to be home. If more than 3 or 4 cars go by in a day it is rush hour!


jheiens said:


> Glad you are home, Noni. You've been missed.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Then, I won't be the only one. We can have a world-wide virtual sing along.


Count me in I'm singing too. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Jule, glad you are ok and Ringo is srttling in. Don't try and do everythingall at once. X


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Count me in I'm singing too. :thumbup:


!

I hope everyone is singing along.

The last time I drove up to WI to my DS's place, I was singing along to the music played on the all 60's station. First, I was surprised that I remembered all the lyrics and second, realized that some of the lyrics make no sense at all.....LSD and mushrooms? Reading the lyrics to MacArthur Park lends itself to poetry - singing along with them in the car sounds like gibberish.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you everyone for your condolences on the passing of my uncle, they've already done the cremation and they are just having a couple small ceremonies at the Moose Lodge. My aunt called today and said that she is keeping busy, the evenings are the hardest as she's so used to his being there, but just day by day, she sounded pretty up beat though, so that is a good thing.


It sounds as if your aunt is handling things well. Ite hard to get used to someone so close being gone.
I'll keep her in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and chilly Surrey. I sort of missed out the week end and now you are about 40 pages ahead of me.
> 
> Had a great time with LM yesterday, we spent the whole day speaking French, playing games and generally messing about.
> 
> Off to do some sewing and I will try and keep up with you and do some catch up sometime.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all..


Good morning, Josephine. Sounds like you and LM had a fun day.
Hope you're feeling much better!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saying a quick hello, I tried to ring Margaret but my phone does not like her mobile #. I have been partly unpacked by my enthusiastic helpers- the muddle is now gi-enormous- But left to my own devices I will get there in time. I am not going to try to do a catchup I just don't have time to spare. Ringo is settling in well, and the neighbours are all very friendly.


Wonderful to hear from you, Julie. So glad you've had so much help and are settling in. Glad you have friendly neighbors. I've been very lucky in my apartment to have quiet and friendly neighbors. After 6 years, that's a good average! It really makes a difference since there are only a couple of walls between us
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> what are they about? --- sam


About a boy, his grandfather and aunt and a ragtag group of friends on a quest to save the world, pretty much, but they are sorcerers and warriors and a prince who's a thief in the mix. lol


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> So if we don't call you Poledra we should call you Kaye Jo so you know who we are talking to!


LOL! I got a little used to being called Kaye in Texas, but here no one calls me just Kaye, it's Kaye Jo again, so I will usually answer to Kaye, but not always, but then I also answer to "Hey, Joe; Okay, Joe, and such if the first letter aren't very well pronounced. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saying a quick hello, I tried to ring Margaret but my phone does not like her mobile #. I have been partly unpacked by my enthusiastic helpers- the muddle is now gi-enormous- But left to my own devices I will get there in time. I am not going to try to do a catchup I just don't have time to spare. Ringo is settling in well, and the neighbours are all very friendly.


Morning Julie, glad you are back to bed, hopefully sleeping very well.


----------



## Poledra65

And you got me wanting you... lol


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm off in a minute to take Ryssa to the vet, it's spay the pup time, and need to get her rabies shot, 3 puppy canines pulled that don't want to come out on their own, and a microchip. It's low cost spay/neuter month, thank goodness. 
Have a great day all, oh, and we are closing on the house for the kids today, they should be sleeping in their house tonight, can we say YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. lol
Okay, I'm out. HUGS


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> It sounds as if your aunt is handling things well. Ite hard to get used to someone so close being gone.
> I'll keep her in my prayers.
> Junek


Thank you, yes, she's got a pretty good outlook, she's buried more than her share of loved ones, two husbands and two kids, and then her sister and my dad, thankfully, she's got her other 2 children living here and another sister,so they are close by, and so are we.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off in a minute to take Ryssa to the vet, it's spay the pup time, and need to get her rabies shot, 3 puppy canines pulled that don't want to come out on their own, and a microchip. It's low cost spay/neuter month, thank goodness.
> Have a great day all, oh, and we are closing on the house for the kids today, they should be sleeping in their house tonight, can we say YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. lol
> Okay, I'm out. HUGS


Very busy day!!! Hope Ryssa gets through her vet appointment okay...and hope house closing goes well. Big step for everybody.


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Now I'm going to have that song in MY head all day! LOL


I've had it in my head since 8.30 this morning finally got rid of it now it's back hope it doesn't stay around for weeks like some do . I heard a Doris day one a couple of times over christmas in the super market and it stuck in my head for weeks


----------



## Grandmapaula

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JywK_5bT8z0
> 
> You are my candy, girl.
> You are my Candy Girl.


EEK!! earworm!!! Actually, I love that song.

Well, no school for any of my grand kids today - the roads are terrible and it is STILL snowing. I think we've had at least 6 or 7" overnight and are going to get 4" more before it stops. DD#1 of course had to work and she said even with her brand-new snow tires that she went sideways a couple of times. So here I am on one of my "days off" babysitting Katie and Lili. I had planned to start my Dreambird today and I have to bake tomorrow, so maybe next weekend. I would bring my knitting here, but Lili is so active that I have to put it down almost as soon as I start.

Lili is watching "Frozen" (again), but at least it has slowed her down so I can read the TP and catch up. Glad Julie is all moved, even if she is in a mess. Good that she had so much help and that Ringo is with her.

OK - Lili on the move - TTYL. Hugs, Paula


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saying a quick hello, I tried to ring Margaret but my phone does not like her mobile #. I have been partly unpacked by my enthusiastic helpers- the muddle is now gi-enormous- But left to my own devices I will get there in time. I am not going to try to do a catchup I just don't have time to spare. Ringo is settling in well, and the neighbours are all very friendly.


Hello Julie so nice to hear from you . I'm glad Ringo is back with you and I'm sure he is too . It's great that your neighbours are friendly that's a very positive start to your new home . Best wishes and may you have lots and lots of good luck and happiness in your new home 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie, I don't know if this is why "no workshops" was mentioned or not, but if DH does a workshop a lot of times they allow you to buy and then copy the information, i.e. pattern and give it out if it is educational. The fact that everybody has bought the pattern would give it more of a KAL status, although it is a workshop. Since everyone bought there pattern, I can't foresee any problem. She probably would have a problem with the chart and notations as people could make the project without buying the pattern. Hope that makes sense. Great workshop by the way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Isn't this different to what the picture says? Doesn't it go 5pm, 4pm..2pm?
> Once we start taking daylight saving into account we will complicate things even more (the Australian and NZ times are in daylight savings time hence the difference in time between Heather and Denise and Cathy- rest of the year they are on the same time zone)
> But the map will be helpful thanks-if I can work out where everbody fits into it! And if I knew what the abbreviations stand for! Some obvious.
> Do some states have two different time zones?
> 
> I know we don't have anyone in Alaska (at least not now) or Hawaii but how do there times compare. The map doesn't say.


I see what you mean. Yes, I went the wrong direction. Oops!!! I could give you a link too so you could see them all.

http://www.worldtimezone.com
http://www.worldtimezone.com/time-usa12.php

Everything does seem complicated with daylight savings time where some states do change and others don't and I think that one state would have 2 times if one area changes and the other area doesn't. Have heard that and I think it was on there.

Which abbreviations are stumping you and we can try and help...if we know them. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just got back from having taxes done. Ugh! At first our accountant though we were going to have to pay a bunch but thank goodness we can still claim DD since she lives with us and is a student so we will instead a a little back. Whew. 

Thank God for folks that do accounting/taxes and insurance. I would hate either one of those careers. Dealing with those things just makes my stomach churn....LOL. If you fall into one of those categories then my hat is off to you. 

Okay, off to knit. TTYL


----------



## purl2diva

Julie 

I'm happy that you and Ringo are in your new home. As long as you have the basics in place, take your time getting settled.

I wish you much happiness in your new place.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm on central time in winter & mountain time in summer as we don't change to daylight saving time & everyone else does.
> Saskatchewan believes the old Indian saying" only a dumb white man would think if you cut a foot off the top of a blanket & sew it on the bottom, you have a longer blanket"


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: That is hysterical and IMHO so true.


----------



## jheiens

I've finished up with catching up. Does that make sense? 

Anyway, now I'm off to finish the tube socks I'm knitting for DGGD--about an inch and a half to go to close up the round toe. As fast as she's growing, I figured that socks with heels would soon be outgrown and not worth my time and effort before she wouldn't be able to wear them. 

Classes were cancelled at Tim's school because of ice glazing all the highways and many vehicles. The superintendent called before 6AM and I couldn't get the phone to stop ringing before it woke others up. I couldn't figure out why the cancellation when we had not had snow or terribly low temps predicted--forgot about the possible icy mess possible.

Have a good day. Talk later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> I've had it in my head since 8.30 this morning finally got rid of it now it's back hope it doesn't stay around for weeks like some do . I heard a Doris day one a couple of times over christmas in the super market and it stuck in my head for weeks


https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=que%20sera%20sera

Que sera sera?!

Now that ought to push out the sugar sugar song....we can start a whole musical KPTP album.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saying a quick hello, I tried to ring Margaret but my phone does not like her mobile #. I have been partly unpacked by my enthusiastic helpers- the muddle is now gi-enormous- But left to my own devices I will get there in time. I am not going to try to do a catchup I just don't have time to spare. Ringo is settling in well, and the neighbours are all very friendly.


Great news all round there, Julie. 
Good Luck in Your New Home.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Guess you don't need any explanation for where my avatar name came from.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie, Great spy quilt. It's been so many years since I quilted. They make such wonderful covers and are just so comfy. No wonder it auctioned off for so much money. Keeps the children busy a long time spying all the different things. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for the fishcake recipe.

Pacer, Thanks for the warning about the inexpensive tape measures made in China.

Caren, What a marvelous gift to stay at the castle.

Sam, Great basket and perfect timing.

Sugarsugar, Hope you are soon over the cold and great to learn crochet. :thumbup:

Kate, You and DH could form a heart if you put your heads together. Hope his back is improving. That's no fun. Won't be long now till the cast is off. YAY

Tami, What fun days you have been having and nicer weather too. I'm sure you are sending it this way. It's still snowing and DH said the roads were awful last night on his way home from rehearsal. Tonight is the concert with a guest from NYC playing with the band and if the roads are still bad it will affect the attendance. I could just picture you and DH out there having fun and even with the charcoal going. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Nittergma, How lovely to be away for a bit and quite a change with no snow. Quite a welcome home for sure.

Poledra, Good that your aunt sounded upbeat. Not an easy time for sure.


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, so glad you are moved in and Ringo is home.
Hoping to make zumba today.


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=que%20sera%20sera
> 
> Que sera sera?!
> 
> Now that ought to push out the sugar sugar song....we can start a whole musical KPTP album.


No it was something about never doing a tango with an Eskimo never heard it before but the chorus part really stuck in my head might not have even been Doris Day just sounded like her


----------



## RookieRetiree

Grandmapaula said:


> EEK!! earworm!!! Actually, I love that song.
> 
> Well, no school for any of my grand kids today - the roads are terrible and it is STILL snowing. I think we've had at least 6 or 7" overnight and are going to get 4" more before it stops. DD#1 of course had to work and she said even with her brand-new snow tires that she went sideways a couple of times. So here I am on one of my "days off" babysitting Katie and Lili. I had planned to start my Dreambird today and I have to bake tomorrow, so maybe next weekend. I would bring my knitting here, but Lili is so active that I have to put it down almost as soon as I start.
> 
> I love hearing of your time with Lili---reminds me of my times with Isla (and Addison); such fun.
> 
> Be careful out on the roads up your way...I'm hearing quite a bit about the new storm coming your way and hitting a lot of the East coast. Flights are being affected all over and O'Hare Chicago always gets hit hard no matter where the storm is situated.
> 
> Lili is watching "Frozen" (again), but at least it has slowed her down so I can read the TP and catch up. Glad Julie is all moved, even if she is in a mess. Good that she had so much help and that Ringo is with her.
> 
> OK - Lili on the move - TTYL. Hugs, Paula


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....5 to 6 days.....felt like 56 though! LOL


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
I figured you meant 5 - 6 but then wondered if perhaps you had tried making it on your own a while ago.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie, How wonderful for your DD. I love both places!!! You are going to be busy, for sure.

Julie, Wonderful to hear from you. We know you must be exhausted. Remember, you can take your time getting settled. Take some time to recover from the move and we will be here when you are ready. Use the summary for the new party on Friday and don't worry about catching up. Big Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> !
> 
> I hope everyone is singing along.
> 
> The last time I drove up to WI to my DS's place, I was singing along to the music played on the all 60's station. First, I was surprised that I remembered all the lyrics and second, realized that some of the lyrics make no sense at all.....LSD and mushrooms? Reading the lyrics to MacArthur Park lends itself to poetry - singing along with them in the car sounds like gibberish.


We need a video of this. Of course I am picturing it anyway..sounds like it would be a great scene in one of those Vacation movies.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got back from having taxes done. Ugh! At first our accountant though we were going to have to pay a bunch but thank goodness we can still claim DD since she lives with us and is a student so we will instead a a little back. Whew.
> 
> Thank God for folks that do accounting/taxes and insurance. I would hate either one of those careers. Dealing with those things just makes my stomach churn....LOL. If you fall into one of those categories then my hat is off to you.
> 
> Okay, off to knit. TTYL


I've done a bit of all three -- I'll take the tip of the hat anyday.

I'll be using all three skills plus some others (psycologist - social worker - friend) as I go to visit my sister-in-law in the convalescent home today.

She ended up with an infection that set off an afib condition -- she's stable for now, but not able to return to her home (not a wonderful situation) for awhile so I'll go see if there is anything I can do to help her out. Neither of her two kids seem to be up to the task of helping her out in keeping the house or seeing to her financial paperwork. I don't have POA (and really don't want it) but if that's the only way, then I'll step up. I'll have a better understanding after I see her today, but it does sound like congestive heart failure might be a worry - she says her legs and feet are swollen to 2x to 3x their normal size. She's 80 and has compromised breathing so it may be time for some very serious conversations. My brother (oldest in the family) passed away nearly 17 years ago and the savings and investments have been used up. She gets a fairly nice railroad pension, but the house taxes keep going up and she has been taking care of both kids (ages mid 40's) for the last few years so that's been a major drain. She won't hear of not taking care of them or getting rid of the house (wouldn't bring what she paid for it in this market and it's condition). It's going to be a long day. Prayers for her that she's better than it sounded on the phone and pray that one or both of the kids "wake up"!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra, You sure have a lot going on in one day. Hope puppy does great and YAY on closing of house for the kids.

Ohio Joy, No, not ice. Yikes. Hope everyone stays safe.

Grandmapaula, Glad DD had snow tires on but that is too bad she was still slipping and sliding. It's just so dangerous driving in winter and so many have no choice.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jheiens said:


> I've finished up with catching up. Does that make sense?
> 
> Anyway, now I'm off to finish the tube socks I'm knitting for DGGD--about an inch and a half to go to close up the round toe. As fast as she's growing, I figured that socks with heels would soon be outgrown and not worth my time and effort before she wouldn't be able to wear them.
> 
> Classes were cancelled at Tim's school because of ice glazing all the highways and many vehicles. The superintendent called before 6AM and I couldn't get the phone to stop ringing before it woke others up. I couldn't figure out why the cancellation when we had not had snow or terribly low temps predicted--forgot about the possible icy mess possible.
> 
> Have a good day. Talk later.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Be very careful if you have to go out in that road mess.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saying a quick hello, I tried to ring Margaret but my phone does not like her mobile #. I have been partly unpacked by my enthusiastic helpers- the muddle is now gi-enormous- But left to my own devices I will get there in time. I am not going to try to do a catchup I just don't have time to spare. Ringo is settling in well, and the neighbours are all very friendly.


Good to hear from you Julie. Glad you and Ringo are settling in well and getting plenty of help


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I've done a bit of all three -- I'll take the tip of the hat anyday.
> 
> I'll be using all three skills plus some others (psycologist - social worker - friend) as I go to visit my sister-in-law in the convalescent home today.
> 
> She ended up with an infection that set off an afib condition -- she's stable for now, but not able to return to her home (not a wonderful situation) for awhile so I'll go see if there is anything I can do to help her out. Neither of her two kids seem to be up to the task of helping her out in keeping the house or seeing to her financial paperwork. I don't have POA (and really don't want it) but if that's the only way, then I'll step up. I'll have a better understanding after I see her today, but it does sound like congestive heart failure might be a worry - she says her legs and feet are swollen to 2x to 3x their normal size. She's 80 and has compromised breathing so it may be time for some very serious conversations. My brother (oldest in the family) passed away nearly 17 years ago and the savings and investments have been used up. She gets a fairly nice railroad pension, but the house taxes keep going up and she has been taking care of both kids (ages mid 40's) for the last few years so that's been a major drain. She won't hear of not taking care of them or getting rid of the house (wouldn't bring what she paid for it in this market and it's condition). It's going to be a long day. Prayers for her that she's better than it sounded on the phone and pray that one or both of the kids "wake up"!


Sounds like a very tough day today. My thoughts are with you and your SIL.


----------



## mjs

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/southkorea/11399713/Robot-vacuum-cleaner-attacks-South-Korea-housewifes-hair.html?WT.mc_id=e_3901966&WT.tsrc=email&etype=worldtoday&utm_source=email&utm_medium=Edi_Wor_New_2015_2_9&utm_campaign=3901966


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> No it was something about never doing a tango with an Eskimo never heard it before but the chorus part really stuck in my head might not have even been Doris Day just sounded like her







Doris Day may not have done the original, but I'm sure she sang at it some point. I've never heard it before and you're very right, it's very catchy! It's something my DGS would like to listen to===he gets a big kick out of funny lyrics.


----------



## angelam

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=que%20sera%20sera
> 
> Que sera sera?!
> 
> Now that ought to push out the sugar sugar song....we can start a whole musical KPTP album.


Rookie you're wicked!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelam

RookieRetiree said:


> I've done a bit of all three -- I'll take the tip of the hat anyday.
> 
> I'll be using all three skills plus some others (psycologist - social worker - friend) as I go to visit my sister-in-law in the convalescent home today.
> 
> She ended up with an infection that set off an afib condition -- she's stable for now, but not able to return to her home (not a wonderful situation) for awhile so I'll go see if there is anything I can do to help her out. Neither of her two kids seem to be up to the task of helping her out in keeping the house or seeing to her financial paperwork. I don't have POA (and really don't want it) but if that's the only way, then I'll step up. I'll have a better understanding after I see her today, but it does sound like congestive heart failure might be a worry - she says her legs and feet are swollen to 2x to 3x their normal size. She's 80 and has compromised breathing so it may be time for some very serious conversations. My brother (oldest in the family) passed away nearly 17 years ago and the savings and investments have been used up. She gets a fairly nice railroad pension, but the house taxes keep going up and she has been taking care of both kids (ages mid 40's) for the last few years so that's been a major drain. She won't hear of not taking care of them or getting rid of the house (wouldn't bring what she paid for it in this market and it's condition). It's going to be a long day. Prayers for her that she's better than it sounded on the phone and pray that one or both of the kids "wake up"!


Well done you Rookie for taking this on. You would hope that by the time kids get to their mid 40s they might be taking care of Mum but sadly not always the case.


----------



## Sorlenna

Here I am 20 pages behind again...! DD and I had a nice day out yesterday and not only did we find a pair of shoes she liked, we found two and in the end saved over $50 for buying both. We came back home and made the cake and we were too tired and I was too "peopled out" to go to eat, but we are going to try and do that later this week. And I'll try and catch up the rest of the way on my lunch break!


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> I've done a bit of all three -- I'll take the tip of the hat anyday.
> 
> I'll be using all three skills plus some others (psycologist - social worker - friend) as I go to visit my sister-in-law in the convalescent home today.
> 
> She ended up with an infection that set off an afib condition -- she's stable for now, but not able to return to her home (not a wonderful situation) for awhile so I'll go see if there is anything I can do to help her out. Neither of her two kids seem to be up to the task of helping her out in keeping the house or seeing to her financial paperwork. I don't have POA (and really don't want it) but if that's the only way, then I'll step up. I'll have a better understanding after I see her today, but it does sound like congestive heart failure might be a worry - she says her legs and feet are swollen to 2x to 3x their normal size. She's 80 and has compromised breathing so it may be time for some very serious conversations. My brother (oldest in the family) passed away nearly 17 years ago and the savings and investments have been used up. She gets a fairly nice railroad pension, but the house taxes keep going up and she has been taking care of both kids (ages mid 40's) for the last few years so that's been a major drain. She won't hear of not taking care of them or getting rid of the house (wouldn't bring what she paid for it in this market and it's condition). It's going to be a long day. Prayers for her that she's better than it sounded on the phone and pray that one or both of the kids "wake up"!


That does not sound good at all . At 80 years of age she should not be looking after anyone . They should be looking after her . I hope you find the situation better than you think when you get there 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Sorlenna said:


> Here I am 20 pages behind again...! DD and I had a nice day out yesterday and not only did we find a pair of shoes she liked, we found two and in the end saved over $50 for buying both. We came back home and made the cake and we were too tired and I was too "peopled out" to go to eat, but we are going to try and do that later this week. And I'll try and catch up the rest of the way on my lunch break!


Sounds like you and your daughter had a lovely day and got a bargain as well . A very good day 🎉


----------



## RookieRetiree

angelam said:


> Well done you Rookie for taking this on. You would hope that by the time kids get to their mid 40s they might be taking care of Mum but sadly not always the case.


It's really a case of her being an "enabler" -- but what happens now? That's the big question.

Thanks for the prayers as we see this through.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorlenna said:


> Here I am 20 pages behind again...! DD and I had a nice day out yesterday and not only did we find a pair of shoes she liked, we found two and in the end saved over $50 for buying both. We came back home and made the cake and we were too tired and I was too "peopled out" to go to eat, but we are going to try and do that later this week. And I'll try and catch up the rest of the way on my lunch break!


Sounds like a good day....some days it doesn't take long to get "peopled" out!


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, yes, she's got a pretty good outlook, she's buried more than her share of loved ones, two husbands and two kids, and then her sister and my dad, thankfully, she's got her other 2 children living here and another sister,so they are close by, and so are we.


I'm glad she has the comfort of family. That always helps!
Hope everything goes quickly at the closing.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

I would be comfortable living there. lol --- sam



KateB said:


> Quite some place!


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> I've done a bit of all three -- I'll take the tip of the hat anyday.
> 
> I'll be using all three skills plus some others (psycologist - social worker - friend) as I go to visit my sister-in-law in the convalescent home today.
> 
> She ended up with an infection that set off an afib condition -- she's stable for now, but not able to return to her home (not a wonderful situation) for awhile so I'll go see if there is anything I can do to help her out. Neither of her two kids seem to be up to the task of helping her out in keeping the house or seeing to her financial paperwork. I don't have POA (and really don't want it) but if that's the only way, then I'll step up. I'll have a better understanding after I see her today, but it does sound like congestive heart failure might be a worry - she says her legs and feet are swollen to 2x to 3x their normal size. She's 80 and has compromised breathing so it may be time for some very serious conversations. My brother (oldest in the family) passed away nearly 17 years ago and the savings and investments have been used up. She gets a fairly nice railroad pension, but the house taxes keep going up and she has been taking care of both kids (ages mid 40's) for the last few years so that's been a major drain. She won't hear of not taking care of them or getting rid of the house (wouldn't bring what she paid for it in this market and it's condition). It's going to be a long day. Prayers for her that she's better than it sounded on the phone and pray that one or both of the kids "wake up"!


I'll definitely be adding your SIL to my prayers. It sounds as if she really has a full plate with her health, 2 children who won't grow up and a lessening income.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Here I am 20 pages behind again...! DD and I had a nice day out yesterday and not only did we find a pair of shoes she liked, we found two and in the end saved over $50 for buying both. We came back home and made the cake and we were too tired and I was too "peopled out" to go to eat, but we are going to try and do that later this week. And I'll try and catch up the rest of the way on my lunch break!


Sounds like a good day. I know exactly what you mean by "peopled out". Eating out later in the week will just extend the celebration!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=que%20sera%20sera
> 
> Que sera sera?!
> 
> Now that ought to push out the sugar sugar song....we can start a whole musical KPTP album.


No something is still not working!


----------



## iamsam

let me cement it into your head. lol --- sam

www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9nE2spOw_o

and this one also.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-DuC0tE7V4

between these two you should be singing all day. lol



RookieRetiree said:


> Sugar Sugar...That is sure a catchy song and will be in my head the rest of the day...I just hope I don't start singing it out loud while I'm out grocery shopping today!! Could get some interesting looks.
> 
> More cleaning today and hope to get the doll outfit nearly finished. DS sent doll's measurements on Saturday so now I can finish the elastic waist and length on the body suit. I think I'll make a pompom for the hat and maybe try to make a couple of tube socks using magic loop. A fun day ahead and looking forward to the week.
> 
> Starting next week, we'll have our DGS for 2 weeks while his Mom is travelling for work. She'll be in Brussels for 5 days and then someplace in Ireland (I'll find out where) for another 5 days. He's very excited about being here and we're planning all kinds of fun things.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Great news all round there, Julie.
> Good Luck in Your New Home.


Thank you to Martina and the many others who have responded to my one post! 
I do hope, Dear, that your own move is coming along, and that your sister continues to improve!


----------



## iamsam

don't forget to breathe Julie - it will all fall into place in good time. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just saying a quick hello, I tried to ring Margaret but my phone does not like her mobile #. I have been partly unpacked by my enthusiastic helpers- the muddle is now gi-enormous- But left to my own devices I will get there in time. I am not going to try to do a catchup I just don't have time to spare. Ringo is settling in well, and the neighbours are all very friendly.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mWioKBjCA0
> 
> Doris Day may not have done the original, but I'm sure she sang at it some point. I've never heard it before and you're very right, it's very catchy! It's something my DGS would like to listen to===he gets a big kick out of funny lyrics.


My usual solution is not working on these links!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Your dreambird is looking great, Gwen--I have made one (started a second but didn't like it so frogged)...not sure where the photo is! 

This is a shawl pattern I bought (and I have the yarn) and I want to make this for myself: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pretty-as-a-peacock-shawl

I haven't read the pattern yet, though.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> don't forget to breathe Julie - it will all fall into place in good time. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Back to the grind- Ringo needs his piddle trip- I have to make a lot of phone calls and then return the keys of the old house.


----------



## iamsam

it was foolish to leave the cake out in the rain but it was one of my favorites - especially the extended version. my boggie down days. lol --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> !
> 
> I hope everyone is singing along.
> 
> The last time I drove up to WI to my DS's place, I was singing along to the music played on the all 60's station. First, I was surprised that I remembered all the lyrics and second, realized that some of the lyrics make no sense at all.....LSD and mushrooms? Reading the lyrics to MacArthur Park lends itself to poetry - singing along with them in the car sounds like gibberish.


----------



## iamsam

will keep these in mind for avery - he really like to read. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> About a boy, his grandfather and aunt and a ragtag group of friends on a quest to save the world, pretty much, but they are sorcerers and warriors and a prince who's a thief in the mix. lol


----------



## iamsam

in their 40's - I think they are asleep for the duration. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I've done a bit of all three -- I'll take the tip of the hat anyday.
> 
> I'll be using all three skills plus some others (psycologist - social worker - friend) as I go to visit my sister-in-law in the convalescent home today.
> 
> She ended up with an infection that set off an afib condition -- she's stable for now, but not able to return to her home (not a wonderful situation) for awhile so I'll go see if there is anything I can do to help her out. Neither of her two kids seem to be up to the task of helping her out in keeping the house or seeing to her financial paperwork. I don't have POA (and really don't want it) but if that's the only way, then I'll step up. I'll have a better understanding after I see her today, but it does sound like congestive heart failure might be a worry - she says her legs and feet are swollen to 2x to 3x their normal size. She's 80 and has compromised breathing so it may be time for some very serious conversations. My brother (oldest in the family) passed away nearly 17 years ago and the savings and investments have been used up. She gets a fairly nice railroad pension, but the house taxes keep going up and she has been taking care of both kids (ages mid 40's) for the last few years so that's been a major drain. She won't hear of not taking care of them or getting rid of the house (wouldn't bring what she paid for it in this market and it's condition). It's going to be a long day. Prayers for her that she's better than it sounded on the phone and pray that one or both of the kids "wake up"!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> Back to the grind- Ringo needs his piddle trip- I have to make a lot of phone calls and then return the keys of the old house.


Hope that goes okay with the old agent.


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> it was foolish to leave the cake out in the rain but it was one of my favorites - especially the extended version. my boggie down days. lol --- sam


It's still our boogie down days...at least where our grandkids can't make fun of us.


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> in their 40's - I think they are asleep for the duration. --- sam


That's my fear...but I've continued to hold out hope.


----------



## Railyn

Today is my son's 43th birthday. He was a sick newborn and we feared for his life. How I would have likes just a peek at what he is today. He is a fireman, Paramedic, and a good father. He volunteers a lot at the school where his sons attend. His wife is a nurse and works nights so it is hard for her to get out during the day so Ray Jr. does the "school thing." AThe boys attend a private church school and Ray Jr. is one of the lunch cooks, to name a few of his "hats." He is a very kind person and I am so thankful for him. He is such a blessing to our lives. 
At birth he wasn't breathing good and they couldn't determine what his problem was. They did a lot of tests and nothing was clear. The best guess is that he was allergic to mediciation I had while in labor. It took him a couple of years to get really strong and he is the healthiest of my children. God has really blessed him and us. Thanks for letting me brag.


----------



## iamsam

very funny - they really do work well. --- sam



mjs said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/southkorea/11399713/Robot-vacuum-cleaner-attacks-South-Korea-housewifes-hair.html?WT.mc_id=e_3901966&WT.tsrc=email&etype=worldtoday&utm_source=email&utm_medium=Edi_Wor_New_2015_2_9&utm_campaign=3901966


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> when I start at 5:00 it is 2:00 for desert joy and miss pam and sandi and katynora - am I missing anyone else in Washington and California? --- sam


And it's 3:00 for me. Kentucky is one of those states that has two zones--can be confusing when you're driving through it.


----------



## iamsam

and in case you couldn't understand it all --- sam

You must never do a tango with an Eskimo
No, no, no, oh dear no
When a lady from Nebraska's at a party in Alaska
She must never do a tango with an Eskimo
You can do it with a Latin, from Manilla to Manhattan
You can do it with a gaucho in Brazil
But if once those Eskimoses start to wiggle with their toeses
You can bet your life you're gonna get a chill
Brrrrrrrr
You can never do a tango with an Eskimo
No, no, no, oh dear no
If you do, you'll get the breeze up
And you'll end up with a freeze up
You must never do a tango with an Eskimo
No, no, no, no, no, no, no
(Instrumental Break)
You must never do a tango with an Eskimo
No, no, no, oh dear no
When a lady from Nebraska's at a party in Alaska
She must never do a tango with an Eskimo
You can do it with a sailor from Peru to Venezuela
You can do it with a Apaches in Paree
But if once an Eskimosee starts to cuddle up so cosy
You'll find your passion cooling, yes sirree
Brrrrrrrrr
You can never do a tango with an Eskimo
No, no, no, oh dear no
If you do, you'll get the breeze up
And you'll end up with a freeze up
You must never do a tango with an Eskimo
No, no, no, oh no, no, no, no
Never do a tango with an Eskimo
No, no, no



mjs said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/southkorea/11399713/Robot-vacuum-cleaner-attacks-South-Korea-housewifes-hair.html?WT.mc_id=e_3901966&WT.tsrc=email&etype=worldtoday&utm_source=email&utm_medium=Edi_Wor_New_2015_2_9&utm_campaign=3901966


----------



## Sorlenna

My username comes from youngest DD--she created a character several years ago named Ochi, and Sorlenna is Ochi's mother. And, since people here have both my first and middle names, going by that works out well to avoid confusion!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> My usual solution is not working on these links!!!!


Rookie, Doris Day sang Que Sera, etc, in the Hitchcock movie, Man Who Knew Too much.


----------



## Swedenme

Railyn said:


> Today is my son's 43th birthday. He was a sick newborn and we feared for his life. How I would have likes just a peek at what he is today. He is a fireman, Paramedic, and a good father. He volunteers a lot at the school where his sons attend. His wife is a nurse and works nights so it is hard for her to get out during the day so Ray Jr. does the "school thing." AThe boys attend a private church school and Ray Jr. is one of the lunch cooks, to name a few of his "hats." He is a very kind person and I am so thankful for him. He is such a blessing to our lives.
> At birth he wasn't breathing good and they couldn't determine what his problem was. They did a lot of tests and nothing was clear. The best guess is that he was allergic to mediciation I had while in labor. It took him a couple of years to get really strong and he is the healthiest of my children. God has really blessed him and us. Thanks for letting me brag.


Happy birthday to your son . He sounds like a very kind son , husband, and father , so glad he turned into a strong healthy young man and you can brag all you want . I would think you are also very proud of him and yes you are very blessed
Sonja


----------



## iamsam

but this one is even better. --- sam

www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFMyF9fDKzE



angelam said:


> Rookie you're wicked!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> and in case you couldn't understand it all --- sam
> 
> You must never do a tango with an Eskimo
> No, no, no, oh dear no
> When a lady from Nebraska's at a party in Alaska
> She must never do a tango with an Eskimo
> You can do it with a Latin, from Manilla to Manhattan
> You can do it with a gaucho in Brazil
> But if once those Eskimoses start to wiggle with their toeses
> You can bet your life you're gonna get a chill
> Brrrrrrrr
> You can never do a tango with an Eskimo
> No, no, no, oh dear no
> If you do, you'll get the breeze up
> And you'll end up with a freeze up
> You must never do a tango with an Eskimo
> No, no, no, no, no, no, no
> (Instrumental Break)
> You must never do a tango with an Eskimo
> No, no, no, oh dear no
> When a lady from Nebraska's at a party in Alaska
> She must never do a tango with an Eskimo
> You can do it with a sailor from Peru to Venezuela
> You can do it with a Apaches in Paree
> But if once an Eskimosee starts to cuddle up so cosy
> You'll find your passion cooling, yes sirree
> Brrrrrrrrr
> You can never do a tango with an Eskimo
> No, no, no, oh dear no
> If you do, you'll get the breeze up
> And you'll end up with a freeze up
> You must never do a tango with an Eskimo
> No, no, no, oh no, no, no, no
> Never do a tango with an Eskimo
> No, no, no


I don't want to learn anymore , it stayed in my head for ages after christmas and that was just the chorus bit and now I'm singing it again 🙉


----------



## iamsam

that is going to be a lovely shawl sorlenna - definitely want a picture when it is finished. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Your dreambird is looking great, Gwen--I have made one (started a second but didn't like it so frogged)...not sure where the photo is!
> 
> This is a shawl pattern I bought (and I have the yarn) and I want to make this for myself: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pretty-as-a-peacock-shawl
> 
> I haven't read the pattern yet, though.


----------



## sassafras123

Railyn, what a wonderful son.
Sorienna, love the shawl. Did you go on Ravelry and see pic s of finished shawls I. All kindsnd's of colors?
Went to zumba, walked Maya, and washed bedspread and electric blanket.


----------



## iamsam

happy birthday to ray, jr. and many more. does he live close to you? --- sam



Railyn said:


> Today is my son's 43th birthday. He was a sick newborn and we feared for his life. How I would have likes just a peek at what he is today. He is a fireman, Paramedic, and a good father. He volunteers a lot at the school where his sons attend. His wife is a nurse and works nights so it is hard for her to get out during the day so Ray Jr. does the "school thing." AThe boys attend a private church school and Ray Jr. is one of the lunch cooks, to name a few of his "hats." He is a very kind person and I am so thankful for him. He is such a blessing to our lives.
> At birth he wasn't breathing good and they couldn't determine what his problem was. They did a lot of tests and nothing was clear. The best guess is that he was allergic to mediciation I had while in labor. It took him a couple of years to get really strong and he is the healthiest of my children. God has really blessed him and us. Thanks for letting me brag.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Railyn said:


> Today is my son's 43th birthday. He was a sick newborn and we feared for his life. How I would have likes just a peek at what he is today. He is a fireman, Paramedic, and a good father. He volunteers a lot at the school where his sons attend. His wife is a nurse and works nights so it is hard for her to get out during the day so Ray Jr. does the "school thing." AThe boys attend a private church school and Ray Jr. is one of the lunch cooks, to name a few of his "hats." He is a very kind person and I am so thankful for him. He is such a blessing to our lives.
> At birth he wasn't breathing good and they couldn't determine what his problem was. They did a lot of tests and nothing was clear. The best guess is that he was allergic to mediciation I had while in labor. It took him a couple of years to get really strong and he is the healthiest of my children. God has really blessed him and us. Thanks for letting me brag.


Absolutely, brag away!!! Happy Birthday, Ray Jr.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kansas g-ma said:


> Rookie, Doris Day sang Que Sera, etc, in the Hitchcock movie, Man Who Knew Too much.


I know --- I think that was the first movie that scared the bejeebies out of me -- that guy that held their son was just so creepy! I love that movie and see it whenever it is on---can't beat a good Jimmy Stewart movie!


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> birthday wishes to your brother from northwest ohio. hope he has a great day. --- sam


Thanks, I'll pass everybody's wishes on to him.


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> but this one is even better. --- sam
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFMyF9fDKzE


Oh, Sam....I just got over the overdose of Christmas songs---now it's back in my head.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Marlas cat Walle is like that, I vacuumed under the treadmill and I swear, there was enough Walle hair under their to make a litter of kits. lol
> Hopefully they will tell you that you can take it off.


Have to go for xrays 😟😠 I was hoping to have better news today. When she checked to see how it was the pain was unbarable.


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> . Thank you the gargoyles were hand carved just for me. A few years after I got my table made I was at Singer Caslte the dinning table there has very similar legs on it.i was so surprised I thought I had an original idea. 😳😳😁😁 the royal suite is beautiful and so peaceful to sleep in. A link to singer castle.
> 
> http://www.singercastle.com


Thanks for posting the link. The royal suite is lovely.


----------



## Strawberry4u

Hi everyone, Wanted to jump in to say I hope all had a great weekend and your Monday is going well.

Railyn,Happy birthday to your son. He does sound like a wonderful man and you must be so proud of him.
My one son is going from the reserves Navy to his swearing in today to full time. He has had many facets in the navy. He was in a nuke ship for 6 years then got out join the reserves as a Seebee and now he'll be on a submarine. He is a little apprehensive as I would be being in a tube for long periods of time. He was told about the smell ( something he will get use too,oh my gosh ) the limit of showering another oh my gosh and of course the limit of bunks. I call them hot cots but you share your bunk with others. You take your sheets off and use your own but still??? He wouldn't have to go full time Navy if he could find a decent job. His kids hardly see him with all his deployments and with his crazy wife they really need him but what can he do? He'll find out later where he'll be stationed and all the ends and outs later on. I guess I should end my novel. 
Wishing everyone a wonderful day and I think of you all everyday.
Vegas Sharon


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> Have to go for xrays 😟😠 I was hoping to have better news today. When she checked to see how it was the pain was unbarable.


Oh no, that doesn't sound good. Sending you hugs.


----------



## budasha

Cashmeregma said:


> Looked up what I could on Magic Loop and length of needles. Hope this helps:
> 
> 47 inches is best length of circular needle to buy for Magic Loop, as you will be able to use this length for any project, including two-at-a-time, which I promise you will want to try as soon as you get the hang of this technique.
> 
> 36 inches is the shortest length of needle that can be used for Magic Loop, so if you already have this length at home, thats fine, but if you are buying new needles, the longer, the better.
> 
> The greatest benefit to the magic loop method is that you can knit many different circumferences with one long needle. This eliminates the need to buy needles in different lengths; one 40-inch circular needle can replace a 16-, 24-, and sometimes even a 32-inch needle for many knitting projects.


Thanks for that info. I will have to follow magic loop on youtube until I can master it. Won't be today though.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi everyone, Wanted to jump in to say I hope all had a great weekend and your Monday is going well.
> 
> Railyn,Happy birthday to your son. He does sound like a wonderful man and you must be so proud of him.
> My one son is going from the reserves Navy to his swearing in today to full time. He has had many facets in the navy. He was in a nuke ship for 6 years then got out join the reserves as a Seebee and now he'll be on a submarine. He is a little apprehensive as I would be being in a tube for long periods of time. He was told about the smell ( something he will get use too,oh my gosh ) the limit of showering another oh my gosh and of course the limit of bunks. I call them hot cots but you share your bunk with others. You take your sheets off and use your own but still??? He wouldn't have to go full time Navy if he could find a decent job. His kids hardly see him with all his deployments and with his crazy wife they really need him but what can he do? He'll find out later where he'll be stationed and all the ends and outs later on. I guess I should end my novel.
> Wishing everyone a wonderful day and I think of you all everyday.
> Vegas Sharon


I wish the jobs were more plentiful for him...he's making the best of it -- kudos to him.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Have to go for xrays &#55357;&#56863;&#55357;&#56864; I was hoping to have better news today. When she checked to see how it was the pain was unbarable.


Oh, so sorry-- was hoping you could lose the mess.


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> Have to go for xrays 😟😠 I was hoping to have better news today. When she checked to see how it was the pain was unbarable.


I'm sorry your news wasn't better , and that it is still very painful .I hope you find out soon what the problem is 
Sonja


----------



## budasha

tami_ohio said:


> Saying that cemeteries are lovely places doesn't seem weird to me. I also find them beautiful and peaceful. I love taking pictures of churches with cemeteries.


Me either. It's so interesting to visit old cemeteries. When DH and I lived in Uxbridge, several of us worked in the old cemetery restoring some of the gravesites that had fallen headstones.


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> Today is my son's 43th birthday. He was a sick newborn and we feared for his life. How I would have likes just a peek at what he is today. He is a fireman, Paramedic, and a good father. He volunteers a lot at the school where his sons attend. His wife is a nurse and works nights so it is hard for her to get out during the day so Ray Jr. does the "school thing." AThe boys attend a private church school and Ray Jr. is one of the lunch cooks, to name a few of his "hats." He is a very kind person and I am so thankful for him. He is such a blessing to our lives.
> At birth he wasn't breathing good and they couldn't determine what his problem was. They did a lot of tests and nothing was clear. The best guess is that he was allergic to mediciation I had while in labor. It took him a couple of years to get really strong and he is the healthiest of my children. God has really blessed him and us. Thanks for letting me brag.


You have every reason to brag! I think it's wonderful that your DS survived to be such a joy to you and someone puts his life on the line for all of us!
Junek


----------



## Strawberry4u

Julie happy to hear you and Ringo are together in your new place.Please take it easy and don't overdue anything it will get done eventually.

Thank you for the song Never do a tango with an Eskimo. I remember hearing that before when I was younger. It made me smile.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Have to go for xrays 😟😠 I was hoping to have better news today. When she checked to see how it was the pain was unbarable.


Rats!! Sounds as if you might have a cast on for a while. Let us know. I'm praying for the best!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> Today is my son's 43th birthday. He was a sick newborn and we feared for his life. How I would have likes just a peek at what he is today. He is a fireman, Paramedic, and a good father. He volunteers a lot at the school where his sons attend. His wife is a nurse and works nights so it is hard for her to get out during the day so Ray Jr. does the "school thing." AThe boys attend a private church school and Ray Jr. is one of the lunch cooks, to name a few of his "hats." He is a very kind person and I am so thankful for him. He is such a blessing to our lives.
> At birth he wasn't breathing good and they couldn't determine what his problem was. They did a lot of tests and nothing was clear. The best guess is that he was allergic to mediciation I had while in labor. It took him a couple of years to get really strong and he is the healthiest of my children. God has really blessed him and us. Thanks for letting me brag.


And I totally forgot to wish your DS a very happy birthday!! He's younger than my youngest who turned 50 last week! I hope he has many more.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi everyone, Wanted to jump in to say I hope all had a great weekend and your Monday is going well.
> 
> Railyn,Happy birthday to your son. He does sound like a wonderful man and you must be so proud of him.
> My one son is going from the reserves Navy to his swearing in today to full time. He has had many facets in the navy. He was in a nuke ship for 6 years then got out join the reserves as a Seebee and now he'll be on a submarine. He is a little apprehensive as I would be being in a tube for long periods of time. He was told about the smell ( something he will get use too,oh my gosh ) the limit of showering another oh my gosh and of course the limit of bunks. I call them hot cots but you share your bunk with others. You take your sheets off and use your own but still??? He wouldn't have to go full time Navy if he could find a decent job. His kids hardly see him with all his deployments and with his crazy wife they really need him but what can he do? He'll find out later where he'll be stationed and all the ends and outs later on. I guess I should end my novel.
> Wishing everyone a wonderful day and I think of you all everyday.
> Vegas Sharon


My dear Sharon, I'm praying for the very best for your son. And that his wife will get over her craziness!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

budasha said:


> Me either. It's so interesting to visit old cemeteries. When DH and I lived in Uxbridge, several of us worked in the old cemetery restoring some of the gravesites that had fallen headstones.


Whitby A seaside resort not far from us has a cemetery at the top of a cliff round ruins of an old abbey . Some of the gravestones or tops of the tombs are fascinating to read and because Whitby is Dracula country lots of people go there searching for his tomb especially on the Goth weekends all in ghoulish fun I hope


----------



## machriste

darowil said:


> Thanks. Earlier is what I thought it should be.
> Minnesota is MN up near Canada?


Yup. The northern edge of MN borders Canada.


----------



## angelam

RookieRetiree said:


> It's really a case of her being an "enabler" -- but what happens now? That's the big question.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers as we see this through.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

sassafras123 said:


> Railyn, what a wonderful son.
> Sorienna, love the shawl. Did you go on Ravelry and see pic s of finished shawls I. All kindsnd's of colors?
> Went to zumba, walked Maya, and washed bedspread and electric blanket.


Oh yes, I've been mooning over it for a while now! My yarn is the same color as the pattern model, though I'd love to do it in another color as well (of course, I say that before I've started, when I have no idea how difficult it might be, LOL).


----------



## Strawberry4u

jknappva said:


> My dear Sharon, I'm praying for the very best for your son. And that his wife will get over her craziness!
> Junek


 Thank You, I found out you can get over stupid not over crazy. My son says she lives in an alternate universe. She can't get along with anyone not her family,very few friends ( most friends are young and low class ) we keep kissing her butt but every time they are over she'll start an argument and leave with all of us upset and our one grandson is so upset. He doesn't see that she starts it all the time and we ( my hubby and I try to stay out of it unless she attacks me ) but my son and her get into it and she pouts like she is innocent and his dad is the bad guy. But it's like my son says he doesn't blame him for taking her side it's like he is trying to stay out of the mouth of an alligator. He is with her all the time so to make his life some what livable he needs to baby her which he does. He is only 11 but he acts like the adult and her the baby. Our other grandson is autistic and he was happy playing with the train set and didn't know what was going on. Thank goodness. It's just unreal. I want to see my grandson but wish she would stay home.


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> and in case you couldn't understand it all --- sam
> 
> You must never do a tango with an Eskimo
> No, no, no, oh dear no
> When a lady from Nebraska's at a party in Alaska
> She must never do a tango with an Eskimo
> You can do it with a Latin, from Manilla to Manhattan
> You can do it with a gaucho in Brazil
> But if once those Eskimoses start to wiggle with their toeses
> You can bet your life you're gonna get a chill
> Brrrrrrrr
> You can never do a tango with an Eskimo
> No, no, no, oh dear no
> If you do, you'll get the breeze up
> And you'll end up with a freeze up
> You must never do a tango with an Eskimo
> No, no, no, no, no, no, no
> (Instrumental Break)
> You must never do a tango with an Eskimo
> No, no, no, oh dear no
> When a lady from Nebraska's at a party in Alaska
> She must never do a tango with an Eskimo
> You can do it with a sailor from Peru to Venezuela
> You can do it with a Apaches in Paree
> But if once an Eskimosee starts to cuddle up so cosy
> You'll find your passion cooling, yes sirree
> Brrrrrrrrr
> You can never do a tango with an Eskimo
> No, no, no, oh dear no
> If you do, you'll get the breeze up
> And you'll end up with a freeze up
> You must never do a tango with an Eskimo
> No, no, no, oh no, no, no, no
> Never do a tango with an Eskimo
> No, no, no


In the UK it was recorded by a singer called Alma Cogan. I don't know who sung it in the states.


----------



## Strawberry4u

nanacaren, did you break something? I looked to see what happened to you but didn't find anything. Sorry for your pain. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Sorlenna

I think I read everything...

Julie, glad the actual moving is done; now, you can take your time to settle in and I'm sure Ringo will also settle once things become familiar to him.

Caren, sorry to hear you're still in such pain and hope you are healing.

Railyn, happy birthday to your DS!


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Have to go for xrays 😟😠 I was hoping to have better news today. When she checked to see how it was the pain was unbarable.


So sorry to hear this. Hope the xray comes up with some information and they can do something to ease the pain. Hugs x


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Just saying a quick hello, I tried to ring Margaret but my phone does not like her mobile #. I have been partly unpacked by my enthusiastic helpers- the muddle is now gi-enormous- But left to my own devices I will get there in time. I am not going to try to do a catchup I just don't have time to spare. Ringo is settling in well, and the neighbours are all very friendly.


Julie, it's good to hear from you! Take your time getting things sorted out as much as possible. I am glad to hear Ringo is settling in and that the neighbor's are freindly!


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> Very busy day!!! Hope Ryssa gets through her vet appointment okay...and hope house closing goes well. Big step for everybody.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank You, I found out you can get over stupid not over crazy. My son says she lives in an alternate universe. She can't get along with anyone not her family,very few friends ( most friends are young and low class ) we keep kissing her butt but every time they are over she'll start an argument and leave with all of us upset and our one grandson is so upset. He doesn't see that she starts it all the time and we ( my hubby and I try to stay out of it unless she attacks me ) but my son and her get into it and she pouts like she is innocent and his dad is the bad guy. But it's like my son says he doesn't blame him for taking her side it's like he is trying to stay out of the mouth of an alligator. He is with her all the time so to make his life some what livable he needs to baby her which he does. He is only 11 but he acts like the adult and her the baby. Our other grandson is autistic and he was happy playing with the train set and didn't know what was going on. Thank goodness. It's just unreal. I want to see my grandson but wish she would stay home.


I'm still learning to get over stupid...don't know where to start getting over crazy. But, it sure sounds like you guys are all making the best of it. That has to be frustrating, draining and heart breaking to go through.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, Great spy quilt. It's been so many years since I quilted. They make such wonderful covers and are just so comfy. No wonder it auctioned off for so much money. Keeps the children busy a long time spying all the different things. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks for the fishcake recipe.
> 
> Pacer, Thanks for the warning about the inexpensive tape measures made in China.
> 
> Caren, What a marvelous gift to stay at the castle.
> 
> Sam, Great basket and perfect timing.
> 
> Sugarsugar, Hope you are soon over the cold and great to learn crochet. :thumbup:
> 
> Kate, You and DH could form a heart if you put your heads together. Hope his back is improving. That's no fun. Won't be long now till the cast is off. YAY
> 
> Tami, What fun days you have been having and nicer weather too. I'm sure you are sending it this way. It's still snowing and DH said the roads were awful last night on his way home from rehearsal. Tonight is the concert with a guest from NYC playing with the band and if the roads are still bad it will affect the attendance. I could just picture you and DH out there having fun and even with the charcoal going. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Nittergma, How lovely to be away for a bit and quite a change with no snow. Quite a welcome home for sure.
> 
> Poledra, Good that your aunt sounded upbeat. Not an easy time for sure.


We didn't get any of the weather you are getting. Not even sprinkle of rain, or dusting of snow. Sorry you are getting it. We always have a good time together. And as we have a gas grill, I seldom have to mess around with charcoal, tho we do have a tiny charcoal grill for certain things. Hope your DH has good travel to the concert tonight, with a good attendance.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree wrote:
!

I hope everyone is singing along.

The last time I drove up to WI to my DS's place, I was singing along to the music played on the all 60's station. First, I was surprised that I remembered all the lyrics and second, realized that some of the lyrics make no sense at all.....LSD and mushrooms? Reading the lyrics to MacArthur Park lends itself to poetry - singing along with them in the car sounds like gibberish.



Cashmeregma said:


> We need a video of this. Of course I am picturing it anyway..sounds like it would be a great scene in one of those Vacation movies.


When DD lived in Cincinnati, OH, if I drove down alone (4 hours) or brought her home and it was just the 2 of us, I/we would sing to cd's the whole way. As I am not good at carrying a tune, I try not to sing otherwise! I wouldn't want to damage anyone's ears. :XD:


----------



## Kathleendoris

Oh, dear, all these ear worms coming at me! I have only just got over someone quoting 'I got you, babe', at me a few weeks ago. For ages I had Sonny and Cher in my head, and, of course, I was about 21 once again!

Julie, I am so glad you and Ringo seem to have settled in, and that the new neighbours are friendly. That makes life so much easier.

Kate and Caren, I hope your bones soon heal. Sorry to hear you had such pain during your checkup, Caren. I hope it gets better soon.

We have had a beautiful day here: a hard frost last night, but blue sky and sunshine today. It felt quite like spring, although it is too early to hope that there will be no more winter weather.

I had to temporarily suspend feeding the birds in the garden, when I spotted a rat at one of the feeders. It returned over several days, so we have now, rather to my dismay, put down some poison, I hope in places where it will be inaccessible to other wildlife. I have now refilled some of the bird feeders, but only the ones that I think are out of reach of the rat. I am happy to share the garden and the bird food with squirrels, but I draw the line at rats!


----------



## kehinkle

Strawberry4u said:


> [
> I've tried toe up pattern or lets say it was more suggestions on what to do. No numbers. I tried to find a pattern but had no luck. So I gave up


If no one has suggested it, try darowil's workshop or look on Ravelry for the fish lip kiss heel. Both are excellent toe up socks.

Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> I've done a bit of all three -- I'll take the tip of the hat anyday.
> 
> I'll be using all three skills plus some others (psycologist - social worker - friend) as I go to visit my sister-in-law in the convalescent home today.
> 
> She ended up with an infection that set off an afib condition -- she's stable for now, but not able to return to her home (not a wonderful situation) for awhile so I'll go see if there is anything I can do to help her out. Neither of her two kids seem to be up to the task of helping her out in keeping the house or seeing to her financial paperwork. I don't have POA (and really don't want it) but if that's the only way, then I'll step up. I'll have a better understanding after I see her today, but it does sound like congestive heart failure might be a worry - she says her legs and feet are swollen to 2x to 3x their normal size. She's 80 and has compromised breathing so it may be time for some very serious conversations. My brother (oldest in the family) passed away nearly 17 years ago and the savings and investments have been used up. She gets a fairly nice railroad pension, but the house taxes keep going up and she has been taking care of both kids (ages mid 40's) for the last few years so that's been a major drain. She won't hear of not taking care of them or getting rid of the house (wouldn't bring what she paid for it in this market and it's condition). It's going to be a long day. Prayers for her that she's better than it sounded on the phone and pray that one or both of the kids "wake up"!


Prayers all around going your way. Good luck!


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> Here I am 20 pages behind again...! DD and I had a nice day out yesterday and not only did we find a pair of shoes she liked, we found two and in the end saved over $50 for buying both. We came back home and made the cake and we were too tired and I was too "peopled out" to go to eat, but we are going to try and do that later this week. And I'll try and catch up the rest of the way on my lunch break!


Sounds like you both had a great day, and a great buy!


----------



## Sorlenna

tami_ohio said:


> Sounds like you both had a great day, and a great buy!


I was very happy with the shoe situation--had been prepared to pay what I did for just one pair! And we know they are good shoes (same brand as her last pair, Vans). Since our family is notorious for being hard on shoes, we tend to stick with the good ones we find!


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> Your dreambird is looking great, Gwen--I have made one (started a second but didn't like it so frogged)...not sure where the photo is!
> 
> This is a shawl pattern I bought (and I have the yarn) and I want to make this for myself: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pretty-as-a-peacock-shawl
> 
> I haven't read the pattern yet, though.


Very pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio

Railyn said:


> Today is my son's 43th birthday. He was a sick newborn and we feared for his life. How I would have likes just a peek at what he is today. He is a fireman, Paramedic, and a good father. He volunteers a lot at the school where his sons attend. His wife is a nurse and works nights so it is hard for her to get out during the day so Ray Jr. does the "school thing." AThe boys attend a private church school and Ray Jr. is one of the lunch cooks, to name a few of his "hats." He is a very kind person and I am so thankful for him. He is such a blessing to our lives.
> At birth he wasn't breathing good and they couldn't determine what his problem was. They did a lot of tests and nothing was clear. The best guess is that he was allergic to mediciation I had while in labor. It took him a couple of years to get really strong and he is the healthiest of my children. God has really blessed him and us. Thanks for letting me brag.


Brag all you like! Happy Birthday to him from Ohio.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Have to go for xrays 😟😠 I was hoping to have better news today. When she checked to see how it was the pain was unbarable.


I am so sorry to hear that! If it is strained or torn tendons and ligaments it takes a long time to heal. Hope it starts to heal faster.


----------



## jheiens

RookieRetiree said:


> Be very careful if you have to go out in that road mess.


Don had to go out to get DGGD at pre-school because she began vomiting and none of the adults in her immediate family could be reached by phone, so the caller went down the list, alphabetically. She got Tim's mom who called me and I sent Don. Then, I contacted grandma and got mom's cell # and called the pre-school back, told them I was sending ''Great Pop'' and then left a message for her grandfather at his work. All taken care of now. It was beginning to snow in NE Geauga County where they live--just a tad north and west of us.

While Don was gone I started supper--chicken and dumplings and bit of whole berry cranberry sauce for tonight. They all love the cranberries i make.

Still haven't gotten the sock finished yet, but I keep trying. . . . .

Back later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi everyone, Wanted to jump in to say I hope all had a great weekend and your Monday is going well.
> 
> Railyn,Happy birthday to your son. He does sound like a wonderful man and you must be so proud of him.
> My one son is going from the reserves Navy to his swearing in today to full time. He has had many facets in the navy. He was in a nuke ship for 6 years then got out join the reserves as a Seebee and now he'll be on a submarine. He is a little apprehensive as I would be being in a tube for long periods of time. He was told about the smell ( something he will get use too,oh my gosh ) the limit of showering another oh my gosh and of course the limit of bunks. I call them hot cots but you share your bunk with others. You take your sheets off and use your own but still??? He wouldn't have to go full time Navy if he could find a decent job. His kids hardly see him with all his deployments and with his crazy wife they really need him but what can he do? He'll find out later where he'll be stationed and all the ends and outs later on. I guess I should end my novel.
> Wishing everyone a wonderful day and I think of you all everyday.
> Vegas Sharon


Sharon, tell your DS thank you for his service, please. And I thank you and his family for the sacrifices that all of you also make. He, and his family, will be in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio

budasha said:


> Thanks for that info. I will have to follow magic loop on youtube until I can master it. Won't be today though.


I prefer the 40" cable. The 47" just seem to long when I try to use them.


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> I was very happy with the shoe situation--had been prepared to pay what I did for just one pair! And we know they are good shoes (same brand as her last pair, Vans). Since our family is notorious for being hard on shoes, we tend to stick with the good ones we find!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> Don had to go out to get DGGD at pre-school because she began vomiting and none of the adults in her immediate family could be reached by phone, so the caller went down the list, alphabetically. She got Tim's mom who called me and I sent Don. Then, I contacted grandma and got mom's cell # and called the pre-school back, told them I was sending ''Great Pop'' and then left a message for her grandfather at his work. All taken care of now. It was beginning to snow in NE Geauga County where they live--just a tad north and west of us.
> 
> While Don was gone I started supper--chicken and dumplings and bit of whole berry cranberry sauce for tonight. They all love the cranberries i make.
> 
> Still haven't gotten the sock finished yet, but I keep trying. . . . .
> 
> Back later.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I hope the little one is soon on the mend. And all are safe on the roads. Yum! Chicken and dumplings! It will be leftovers here, of chicken, pork chop, and sausage stuffing.

I am still working on my socks, but then, if I would knit more, and play on the computer less, they would be done!


----------



## jheiens

Don't know about the rest of KTP, but I am thinking that "Vegas Sharon'' is sounding rather sexy in a very complimentary way!!!

Ohio Joy

I've got only an inch and a half to go and just can't seem to get my act together long enough to accomplish that, Tami.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Railyn said:


> Today is my son's 43th birthday. He was a sick newborn and we feared for his life. How I would have likes just a peek at what he is today. He is a fireman, Paramedic, and a good father. He volunteers a lot at the school where his sons attend. His wife is a nurse and works nights so it is hard for her to get out during the day so Ray Jr. does the "school thing." AThe boys attend a private church school and Ray Jr. is one of the lunch cooks, to name a few of his "hats." He is a very kind person and I am so thankful for him. He is such a blessing to our lives.
> At birth he wasn't breathing good and they couldn't determine what his problem was. They did a lot of tests and nothing was clear. The best guess is that he was allergic to mediciation I had while in labor. It took him a couple of years to get really strong and he is the healthiest of my children. God has really blessed him and us. Thanks for letting me brag.


Brag away! Your son sounds like a wonderful man, you and his dad deserve to be proud of him. Hugs, Paula


----------



## iamsam

anything Hitchcock was marvelous. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I know --- I think that was the first movie that scared the bejeebies out of me -- that guy that held their son was just so creepy! I love that movie and see it whenever it is on---can't beat a good Jimmy Stewart movie!


----------



## iamsam

you didn't have xrays done first - caren - shame on you. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Have to go for xrays 😟😠 I was hoping to have better news today. When she checked to see how it was the pain was unbarable.


----------



## vabchnonnie

Greetings to all after a couple (3) busy, stressful days. Finally all that yarn is sorted and put away, tomorrow plan to vacuum and get liv, din, and kitchen back into some kind of order. Person traveling from TX is in VA Beach now. Was a long trip, on the phone every hour etc., glad that is over. We have 65 yesterday and today...however this afternoon the temp has really dropped. Understand later in the week to be very cold, it is still winter.

From around the house, all has been a stand still. Have many WIP that I want to finish, one by one. Really can't imagine how that would feel, but I'm going to try to do it.

What does "marking my spot" mean, have seen that several times. What is the best way to keep avatar, name, etc on each one. Seems my memory isn't doing good on this. I appreciate the several PM to share some background info, phone numbers etc. It truly is a small world. Must stop for now, take puppy outside and fix our dinners. Perhaps I'll get back with you later...VA Sharon


----------



## iamsam

good luck to you son - maybe kirk will beam crazy wife up to the enterprise and find another planet for her. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi everyone, Wanted to jump in to say I hope all had a great weekend and your Monday is going well.
> 
> Railyn,Happy birthday to your son. He does sound like a wonderful man and you must be so proud of him.
> My one son is going from the reserves Navy to his swearing in today to full time. He has had many facets in the navy. He was in a nuke ship for 6 years then got out join the reserves as a Seebee and now he'll be on a submarine. He is a little apprehensive as I would be being in a tube for long periods of time. He was told about the smell ( something he will get use too,oh my gosh ) the limit of showering another oh my gosh and of course the limit of bunks. I call them hot cots but you share your bunk with others. You take your sheets off and use your own but still??? He wouldn't have to go full time Navy if he could find a decent job. His kids hardly see him with all his deployments and with his crazy wife they really need him but what can he do? He'll find out later where he'll be stationed and all the ends and outs later on. I guess I should end my novel.
> Wishing everyone a wonderful day and I think of you all everyday.
> Vegas Sharon


----------



## iamsam

Sharon - when they are marking their spot it means that they will start getting email notification on the ktp posts. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings to all after a couple (3) busy, stressful days. Finally all that yarn is sorted and put away, tomorrow plan to vacuum and get liv, din, and kitchen back into some kind of order. Person traveling from TX is in VA Beach now. Was a long trip, on the phone every hour etc., glad that is over. We have 65 yesterday and today...however this afternoon the temp has really dropped. Understand later in the week to be very cold, it is still winter.
> 
> From around the house, all has been a stand still. Have many WIP that I want to finish, one by one. Really can't imagine how that would feel, but I'm going to try to do it.
> 
> What does "marking my spot" mean, have seen that several times. What is the best way to keep avatar, name, etc on each one. Seems my memory isn't doing good on this. I appreciate the several PM to share some background info, phone numbers etc. It truly is a small world. Must stop for now, take puppy outside and fix our dinners. Perhaps I'll get back with you later...VA Sharon


----------



## angelam

I had to temporarily suspend feeding the birds in the garden, when I spotted a rat at one of the feeders. It returned over several days, so we have now, rather to my dismay, put down some poison, I hope in places where it will be inaccessible to other wildlife. I have now refilled some of the bird feeders, but only the ones that I think are out of reach of the rat. I am happy to share the garden and the bird food with squirrels, but I draw the line at rats![/quote]

I had to stop feeding the birds for the same reason. I saw a whole family of them, two running up a branch and along to reach the feeder and three others waiting underneath for anything that dropped. I know they say that you are never more than a few feet away from a rat but I don't want to see them! Poor birds have had to do without for a while and I'm still trying fix a feeder where any droppings can be swept up.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank You, I found out you can get over stupid not over crazy. My son says she lives in an alternate universe. But it's like my son says he doesn't blame him for taking her side it's like he is trying to stay out of the mouth of an alligator. He is with her all the time so to make his life some what livable he needs to baby her which he does. He is only 11 but he acts like the adult and her the baby.


My heart goes out to you-- been there, done that. Very difficult situation and no easy answers.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everyone if is 6:10pm here and I have just caught up.Yesterday after I signed off the ktp we got a call that Gregs moms husband had died on Friday&#128543;
I found out we are getting profit share at work so we are supposed to be getting a cheque for $300.
Also I got a call today and my next MRI is on February 27th at 5:30pm.
I am going to be asking if the headaches are being caused by this.
Will be going now for supper and to work on dads blanket.
Love and hugs to all.
Oh yes I almost forgot to mention that one of my friends brought me a blanket knit by his church members and told me he told them about my cyst and they now have me on their prayer list. You know me, I bawled like a baby girl.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everyone if is 6:10pm here and I have just caught up.Yesterday after I signed off the ktp we got a call that Gregs moms husband had died on Friday&#128543;
I found out we are getting profit share at work so we are supposed to be getting a cheque for $300.
Also I got a call today and my next MRI is on February 27th at 5:30pm.
I am going to be asking if the headaches are being caused by this.
Will be going now for supper and to work on dads blanket.
Love and hugs to all.
Oh yes I almost forgot to mention that one of my friends brought me a blanket knit by his church members and told me he told them about my cyst and they now have me on their prayer list. You know me, I bawled like a baby girl.


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> anything Hitchcock was marvelous. --- sam


I agree -- I've started watching the Alfred Hitchcock Hour TV show.


----------



## RookieRetiree

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone if is 6:10pm here and I have just caught up.Yesterday after I signed off the ktp we got a call that Gregs moms husband had died on Friday😟
> I found out we are getting profit share at work so we are supposed to be getting a cheque for $300.
> Also I got a call today and my next MRI is on February 27th at 5:30pm.
> I am going to be asking if the headaches are being caused by this.
> Will be going now for supper and to work on dads blanket.
> Love and hugs to all.
> Oh yes I almost forgot to mention that one of my friends brought me a blanket knit by his church members and told me he told them about my cyst and they now have me on their prayer list. You know me, I bawled like a baby girl.


Wrap up in that blanket and feel the warmth, love and prayers that are coming your way. I hope you get good news at the next MRI.

So sorry to hear about Greg's Mom's DH -- will you be travelling to the funeral?

Profit Sharing Check is a very nice --- was it a surprise?


----------



## gagesmom

RookieRetiree said:


> Wrap up in that blanket and feel the warmth, love and prayers that are coming your way. I hope you get good news at the next MRI.
> 
> So sorry to hear about Greg's Mom's DH -- will you be travelling to the funeral?
> 
> Profit Sharing Check is a very nice --- was it a surprise?


I am curled up in it now and I am so blessed to have good friends on here and at work. I am awAiting a call from my mother in law about funeral etc. profit sharing check was a big surprise . Will cover the cost of a new laptop if I throw in a few bucks. 😏


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Very busy day!!! Hope Ryssa gets through her vet appointment okay...and hope house closing goes well. Big step for everybody.


Thank you, Ryssa and Marla's Pico made it through with no problems so far, they keep them over night, just to make sure that all is well and as it should be, but boy, I sure miss her little pissant self. lol 
The house closing went fabulously, we bought the new door knobs and locks, Christopher and David will go change those tonight when they take over a bunch of stuff. Yay, the kids will be in their own place. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm jumping up and down inside myself with glee. lol
David killed his guitar, actually, it is the one we bought last year for :thumbup: $50 that was a repair and the guitar that started me in lessons, then I got my electric, then the classic, and the rest is history, but I regress, the neck up by the tuning head re-broke and Steve didn't think it would really be worth trying to save, so he took it back to either fix or salvage parts off of and we put David another (new) on layaway.  He was looking at a little guitar because he liked the way it looked, but more because he liked the price, then I handed him the correct size, and he fell in love, I didn't tell him the price, until after he fell in love with it. lol, It was not that much more than the other, and since it's a layaway, we don't have to pay for it all at once. I figure he works hard and is really enjoying playing, so he deserves the better one.  
Well, now to see how far ahead of me you all have gotten and finish getting caught up the first 20some pages. 
I really do love you all, you make the days better, even when they are already good.


----------



## nittergma

I agree chicken and dumplings yum!! and cranberries! I just got back from Minerva 21/2 hour drive to help move our son. He is happy in his new home and I'm tired from driving. There is a lot of farm country in Ohio that's for sure, sure is beautiful!
Melody, I'm sorry for your Mom and the loss.


tami_ohio said:


> I hope the little one is soon on the mend. And all are safe on the roads. Yum! Chicken and dumplings! It will be leftovers here, of chicken, pork chop, and sausage stuffing.
> 
> I am still working on my socks, but then, if I would knit more, and play on the computer less, they would be done!


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> That does not sound good at all . At 80 years of age she should not be looking after anyone . They should be looking after her . I hope you find the situation better than you think when you get there
> Sonja


I agree, I hope that you found things better than anticipated. Prayers that she and her kids start to realize that they need to step up and be adults.


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> Don't know about the rest of KTP, but I am thinking that "Vegas Sharon'' is sounding rather sexy in a very complimentary way!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> I've got only an inch and a half to go and just can't seem to get my act together long enough to accomplish that, Tami.


I decided to do the cuff in the totem pole lace panel Sam posted the link for. I have about 1 more repeat, I think, before I decide to do the ribbing. And then, I will attempt the afterthought heel. I shouldn't have started them toe up, as I really don't like doing them, but for some silly reason decided to do 2 at a time toe up. I think that's why I don't want to work on them.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> good luck to you son - maybe kirk will beam crazy wife up to the enterprise and find another planet for her. --- sam


That sounds like a good place for her.


----------



## tami_ohio

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone if is 6:10pm here and I have just caught up.Yesterday after I signed off the ktp we got a call that Gregs moms husband had died on Friday😟
> I found out we are getting profit share at work so we are supposed to be getting a cheque for $300.
> Also I got a call today and my next MRI is on February 27th at 5:30pm.
> I am going to be asking if the headaches are being caused by this.
> Will be going now for supper and to work on dads blanket.
> Love and hugs to all.
> Oh yes I almost forgot to mention that one of my friends brought me a blanket knit by his church members and told me he told them about my cyst and they now have me on their prayer list. You know me, I bawled like a baby girl.


I am sorry to hear about Greg's mom's husband passing. My sympathy and prayers to all of you.

I pray that the next MRI shows that the cyst has disappeared and the headaches go away for good. How nice of the church members to make you an afghan.


----------



## tami_ohio

gagesmom said:


> I am curled up in it now and I am so blessed to have good friends on here and at work. I am awAiting a call from my mother in law about funeral etc. profit sharing check was a big surprise . Will cover the cost of a new laptop if I throw in a few bucks. 😏


That kind of surprise is the kind we all like!


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> I am curled up in it now and I am so blessed to have good friends on here and at work. I am awAiting a call from my mother in law about funeral etc. profit sharing check was a big surprise . Will cover the cost of a new laptop if I throw in a few bucks. 😏


So sorry about you MILs husband, I hope that she is coping as well as can be, through the loss. 
A wonderful surprise, receiving unexpected monies, and that it will cover a laptop for the most part is great. 
A very nice thing for your friends church group to do, cry away, you are dealing with a lot right now. 
Hopefully they can do something about you headaches, whether they are being caused by the cyst or not, definitely needs asking about. 
HUGS!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, Ryssa and Marla's Pico made it through with no problems so far, they keep them over night, just to make sure that all is well and as it should be, but boy, I sure miss her little pissant self. lol
> The house closing went fabulously, we bought the new door knobs and locks, Christopher and David will go change those tonight when they take over a bunch of stuff. Yay, the kids will be in their own place. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm jumping up and down inside myself with glee. lol
> David killed his guitar, actually, it is the one we bought last year for :thumbup: $50 that was a repair and the guitar that started me in lessons, then I got my electric, then the classic, and the rest is history, but I regress, the neck up by the tuning head re-broke and Steve didn't think it would really be worth trying to save, so he took it back to either fix or salvage parts off of and we put David another (new) on layaway.  He was looking at a little guitar because he liked the way it looked, but more because he liked the price, then I handed him the correct size, and he fell in love, I didn't tell him the price, until after he fell in love with it. lol, It was not that much more than the other, and since it's a layaway, we don't have to pay for it all at once. I figure he works hard and is really enjoying playing, so he deserves the better one.
> Well, now to see how far ahead of me you all have gotten and finish getting caught up the first 20some pages.
> I really do love you all, you make the days better, even when they are already good.


Glad the fur babies made it thru ok. And that the big kids get to move into their new house! Too bad David's guitar died, but he will love the new one! Of course he deserves it. Love you too!


----------



## cmaliza

weniepooh wrote:
Missed that it is your anniversary Sassafras.....HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO YOU and hope you and DH had a wonderful day today. We will have our anniversary (#22) on the 27th.

Liz



budasha said:


> I missed it too. Happy Anniversary,


~~~Ditto...have some fun!


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> So sorry about you MILs husband, I hope that she is coping as well as can be, through the loss.
> A wonderful surprise, receiving unexpected monies, and that it will cover a laptop for the most part is great.
> A very nice thing for your friends church group to do, cry away, you are dealing with a lot right now.
> Hopefully they can do something about you headaches, whether they are being caused by the cyst or not, definitely needs asking about.
> HUGS!!!!


Might also want to ask about whether or not the mold in the old apartment has anything to do with the cyst and headaches.


----------



## Grannypeg

budasha said:


> Me either. It's so interesting to visit old cemeteries. When DH and I lived in Uxbridge, several of us worked in the old cemetery restoring some of the gravesites that had fallen headstones.


My brother lives at Markham and Kingston Road and there is a cemetery along Kingston Road that goes back to the early 1800's. It's a real small one, but it is simply fascinating.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, Ryssa and Marla's Pico made it through with no problems so far, they keep them over night, just to make sure that all is well and as it should be, but boy, I sure miss her little pissant self. lol
> The house closing went fabulously, we bought the new door knobs and locks, Christopher and David will go change those tonight when they take over a bunch of stuff. Yay, the kids will be in their own place. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm jumping up and down inside myself with glee. lol
> David killed his guitar, actually, it is the one we bought last year for :thumbup: $50 that was a repair and the guitar that started me in lessons, then I got my electric, then the classic, and the rest is history, but I regress, the neck up by the tuning head re-broke and Steve didn't think it would really be worth trying to save, so he took it back to either fix or salvage parts off of and we put David another (new) on layaway.  He was looking at a little guitar because he liked the way it looked, but more because he liked the price, then I handed him the correct size, and he fell in love, I didn't tell him the price, until after he fell in love with it. lol, It was not that much more than the other, and since it's a layaway, we don't have to pay for it all at once. I figure he works hard and is really enjoying playing, so he deserves the better one.
> Well, now to see how far ahead of me you all have gotten and finish getting caught up the first 20some pages.
> I really do love you all, you make the days better, even when they are already good.


Can he take the guitar on the road with him to keep him company while he's on downtime?

Hope his company is not being impacted by the slow down (almost strike) at the West Coast shipping ports.


----------



## pacer

tami_ohio said:


> I think there is a Zoups in Westlake, OH. DDIL took DS there last week.


I just looked online and they do. You can find out the soups of the day. They had a rabbit and rattlesnake soup on the menu today for the adventurous eaters. I would have loved to try their fire roasted tomato bisque that they had today. It is fun to see what is on the menu even if you don't have a Zoups near you. They even had a soup with kale in it today.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> Can he take the guitar on the road with him to keep him company while he's on downtime?
> 
> Hope his company is not being impacted by the slow down (almost strike) at the West Coast shipping ports.


M has an Ovation that he bought in the late 70's, and a few years ago at a bluegrass festival bought a Martin Backpacker to take on the road with us. The Ovation takes up 3 x the room the Backpacker does, so better for taking in the RV.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Will keep this situation in prayer. Does she take care of the "kids" because of some condition they have or is it lazy/greed etc. on the part of the kids?


RookieRetiree said:


> I've done a bit of all three -- I'll take the tip of the hat anyday.
> 
> I'll be using all three skills plus some others (psycologist - social worker - friend) as I go to visit my sister-in-law in the convalescent home today.
> 
> She ended up with an infection that set off an afib condition -- she's stable for now, but not able to return to her home (not a wonderful situation) for awhile so I'll go see if there is anything I can do to help her out. Neither of her two kids seem to be up to the task of helping her out in keeping the house or seeing to her financial paperwork. I don't have POA (and really don't want it) but if that's the only way, then I'll step up. I'll have a better understanding after I see her today, but it does sound like congestive heart failure might be a worry - she says her legs and feet are swollen to 2x to 3x their normal size. She's 80 and has compromised breathing so it may be time for some very serious conversations. My brother (oldest in the family) passed away nearly 17 years ago and the savings and investments have been used up. She gets a fairly nice railroad pension, but the house taxes keep going up and she has been taking care of both kids (ages mid 40's) for the last few years so that's been a major drain. She won't hear of not taking care of them or getting rid of the house (wouldn't bring what she paid for it in this market and it's condition). It's going to be a long day. Prayers for her that she's better than it sounded on the phone and pray that one or both of the kids "wake up"!


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> I just looked online and they do. You can find out the soups of the day. They had a rabbit and rattlesnake soup on the menu today for the adventurous eaters. I would have loved to try their fire roasted tomato bisque that they had today. It is fun to see what is on the menu even if you don't have a Zoups near you. They even had a soup with kale in it today.


DDIL enjoys it. When they went last week, it was DS's first time there. With my luck, every soup they have would have garlic in it.


----------



## Grannypeg

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone if is 6:10pm here and I have just caught up.Yesterday after I signed off the ktp we got a call that Gregs moms husband had died on Friday😟
> 
> Oh yes I almost forgot to mention that one of my friends brought me a blanket knit by his church members and told me he told them about my cyst and they now have me on their prayer list. You know me, I bawled like a baby girl.


Sorry for your mother-in-law's loss. How lovely to have a knit blanket from your friend's church. Just curl up in it and feel all that love.


----------



## RookieRetiree

pacer said:


> I just looked online and they do. You can find out the soups of the day. They had a rabbit and rattlesnake soup on the menu today for the adventurous eaters. I would have loved to try their fire roasted tomato bisque that they had today. It is fun to see what is on the menu even if you don't have a Zoups near you. They even had a soup with kale in it today.


I checked out their menu for today and saw the rattlesnake --- no thanks...but the kale with vegetables sounded very interesting. I'll get there soon.


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings to all after a couple (3) busy, stressful days. Finally all that yarn is sorted and put away, tomorrow plan to vacuum and get liv, din, and kitchen back into some kind of order. Person traveling from TX is in VA Beach now. Was a long trip, on the phone every hour etc., glad that is over. We have 65 yesterday and today...however this afternoon the temp has really dropped. Understand later in the week to be very cold, it is still winter.
> 
> From around the house, all has been a stand still. Have many WIP that I want to finish, one by one. Really can't imagine how that would feel, but I'm going to try to do it.
> 
> What does "marking my spot" mean, have seen that several times. What is the best way to keep avatar, name, etc on each one. Seems my memory isn't doing good on this. I appreciate the several PM to share some background info, phone numbers etc. It truly is a small world. Must stop for now, take puppy outside and fix our dinners. Perhaps I'll get back with you later...VA Sharon


Good to hear from you, Sharon. I wondered where you were since you usually post in the morning. I forgot your friend was due in town. 
Im sure someone has already answered but marking my spot is a way of finding out where you left off reading when you come back. On the home page of Knitting Paradise at the top of the page it says My Posts. If you click on that it shows your last message. When you click on that it shows your last post.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

That will be beautiful.


Sorlenna said:


> Your dreambird is looking great, Gwen--I have made one (started a second but didn't like it so frogged)...not sure where the photo is!
> 
> This is a shawl pattern I bought (and I have the yarn) and I want to make this for myself: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pretty-as-a-peacock-shawl
> 
> I haven't read the pattern yet, though.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> Will keep this situation in prayer. Does she take care of the "kids" because of some condition they have or is it lazy/greed etc. on the part of the kids?


If I'd have to guess - it would be lazy..certainly lack of initiative and drive.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> Sharon - when they are marking their spot it means that they will start getting email notification on the ktp posts. --- sam


Mine hasn't worked in quite a while. And I still have it checked for notification! So I have to go to my post as the easiest way to get to KTP.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

That story is a blessing! Thank you for sharing and happy birthday to your son.


Railyn said:


> Today is my son's 43th birthday. He was a sick newborn and we feared for his life. How I would have likes just a peek at what he is today. He is a fireman, Paramedic, and a good father. He volunteers a lot at the school where his sons attend. His wife is a nurse and works nights so it is hard for her to get out during the day so Ray Jr. does the "school thing." AThe boys attend a private church school and Ray Jr. is one of the lunch cooks, to name a few of his "hats." He is a very kind person and I am so thankful for him. He is such a blessing to our lives.
> At birth he wasn't breathing good and they couldn't determine what his problem was. They did a lot of tests and nothing was clear. The best guess is that he was allergic to mediciation I had while in labor. It took him a couple of years to get really strong and he is the healthiest of my children. God has really blessed him and us. Thanks for letting me brag.


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> I had to temporarily suspend feeding the birds in the garden, when I spotted a rat at one of the feeders. It returned over several days, so we have now, rather to my dismay, put down some poison, I hope in places where it will be inaccessible to other wildlife. I have now refilled some of the bird feeders, but only the ones that I think are out of reach of the rat. I am happy to share the garden and the bird food with squirrels, but I draw the line at rats!


I had to stop feeding the birds for the same reason. I saw a whole family of them, two running up a branch and along to reach the feeder and three others waiting underneath for anything that dropped. I know they say that you are never more than a few feet away from a rat but I don't want to see them! Poor birds have had to do without for a while and I'm still trying fix a feeder where any droppings can be swept up.[/quote]

We stopped feeding birds a couple of years ago because a hawk was using the feeders for his hunting ground!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so sorry for the pain. Do they think you will need surgery; that it may be broken? Keep us posted.


NanaCaren said:


> Have to go for xrays 😟😠 I was hoping to have better news today. When she checked to see how it was the pain was unbarable.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone if is 6:10pm here and I have just caught up.Yesterday after I signed off the ktp we got a call that Gregs moms husband had died on Friday😟
> I found out we are getting profit share at work so we are supposed to be getting a cheque for $300.
> Also I got a call today and my next MRI is on February 27th at 5:30pm.
> I am going to be asking if the headaches are being caused by this.
> Will be going now for supper and to work on dads blanket.
> Love and hugs to all.
> Oh yes I almost forgot to mention that one of my friends brought me a blanket knit by his church members and told me he told them about my cyst and they now have me on their prayer list. You know me, I bawled like a baby girl.


I'm so sorry to hear about Greg's mom's husband's death. I'll be praying for comfort for her and the family.
Good for you on the profit sharing check!!
And wonderful that you're on the church's prayer list. You know you're already on ours! And the blanket was a wonderful gift.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> thanks dawn for the note oh hallmark murder channel - I have mystery woman recording and will watch them later tonight so I can record the jesse stone series tomorrow. I have seen them all. I think selleck is perfect as jesse stone. he has also aged quite well. really like him in bluebloods Friday night.
> 
> tons of healing energy zooming to you


~~~We spent yesterday watching all of the mystery woman shows we taped. Was a fun day!


----------



## pammie1234

Good evening from Texas. We had a glorious spring-like day. We didn't even need a long sleeved shirt. When I got in my car after school, it was HOT! I didn't turn on the AC, but rolled the windows down and enjoyed the fresh air.

I had a great weekend with my great nephews. Even DD spent the weekend with us. It was good to have her home for a few days, as well as helping with the boys.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> let me cement it into your head. lol --- sam
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9nE2spOw_o
> 
> and this one also.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-DuC0tE7V4
> 
> between these two you should be singing all day. lol


LOL! You all got Marla started on Que Sera Sera, so that is what I was listening to in the car.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Your poor son & GKs, what a way to live.
He must almost be relieved to be deployed except it leaves the poor kids at her mercy.
Sounds like you do your best to stay out of her way but it must be very hard on you too.



Strawberry4u said:


> Thank You, I found out you can get over stupid not over crazy. My son says she lives in an alternate universe. She can't get along with anyone not her family,very few friends ( most friends are young and low class ) we keep kissing her butt but every time they are over she'll start an argument and leave with all of us upset and our one grandson is so upset. He doesn't see that she starts it all the time and we ( my hubby and I try to stay out of it unless she attacks me ) but my son and her get into it and she pouts like she is innocent and his dad is the bad guy. But it's like my son says he doesn't blame him for taking her side it's like he is trying to stay out of the mouth of an alligator. He is with her all the time so to make his life some what livable he needs to baby her which he does. He is only 11 but he acts like the adult and her the baby. Our other grandson is autistic and he was happy playing with the train set and didn't know what was going on. Thank goodness. It's just unreal. I want to see my grandson but wish she would stay home.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> will keep these in mind for avery - he really like to read. --- sam


They are really quite good, the closest we come to compare them to is Piers Anthony's Xanth series.


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> Today is my son's 43th birthday. He was a sick newborn and we feared for his life. How I would have likes just a peek at what he is today. He is a fireman, Paramedic, and a good father. He volunteers a lot at the school where his sons attend. His wife is a nurse and works nights so it is hard for her to get out during the day so Ray Jr. does the "school thing." AThe boys attend a private church school and Ray Jr. is one of the lunch cooks, to name a few of his "hats." He is a very kind person and I am so thankful for him. He is such a blessing to our lives.
> At birth he wasn't breathing good and they couldn't determine what his problem was. They did a lot of tests and nothing was clear. The best guess is that he was allergic to mediciation I had while in labor. It took him a couple of years to get really strong and he is the healthiest of my children. God has really blessed him and us. Thanks for letting me brag.


Happy Birthday to DS!!! Brag away, you did good raising him and it's never an easy job whether they had a healthy start or not, and even harder when like you and Pacer's, are not 100% healthy to start with.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! You all got Marla started on Que Sera Sera, so that is what I was listening to in the car.


Did you sing along?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well grab your tissue cause you KNOW we all love and care about you and have you on our prayer lists too. Great news about the profit share at work...nice perk for sure. Sorry to hear about Greg's mom's DH. I hope you find out more about the cyst and whether it is causing the headaches. Again, praying daily for you and your family.

{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}


gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone if is 6:10pm here and I have just caught up.Yesterday after I signed off the ktp we got a call that Gregs moms husband had died on Friday😟
> I found out we are getting profit share at work so we are supposed to be getting a cheque for $300.
> Also I got a call today and my next MRI is on February 27th at 5:30pm.
> I am going to be asking if the headaches are being caused by this.
> Will be going now for supper and to work on dads blanket.
> Love and hugs to all.
> Oh yes I almost forgot to mention that one of my friends brought me a blanket knit by his church members and told me he told them about my cyst and they now have me on their prayer list. You know me, I bawled like a baby girl.


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> Glad the fur babies made it thru ok. And that the big kids get to move into their new house! Too bad David's guitar died, but he will love the new one! Of course he deserves it. Love you too!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: On all counts, lol, I gave Kerry the keys when we got home, and she put the dog on the leash and off she went to the new house. lol She's so excited. The kids friends, asked yesterday if they could move in with them, they tactfully said they'd have to ask Grandma, Grandma and mom both said a catagoric NO!!!! I had anticipated this exact thing, with this exact couple, happening, so I and Marla were both already prepared for the question to come (I had had a feeling a couple months ago that as soon as we were ready to close, that they would asks to move in with them, sometimes precognition comes in handy), and already knew that no was going to be the answer. I think that they'd have to ruin the friendship in order to get them to move out, and the girl has 5 kids, it's just a little 2 bedroom/1 bath house. :roll: 
The kids were relieved to have the no answer, they didn't want them to move in anyway, but didn't want to have to say no on their own, which I understand, told them that Marla and I could be the bad guys. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma

Was talking to Nicho/Denise about her trip to the US and found out that tonight, her time, she will be saying good-bye to her beloved pet. She will be spending precious moments with her baby, and although she mentioned it before, she wanted you to know.


----------



## Gweniepooh

gagesmom said:


> I am curled up in it now and I am so blessed to have good friends on here and at work. I am awAiting a call from my mother in law about funeral etc. profit sharing check was a big surprise . Will cover the cost of a new laptop if I throw in a few bucks. 😏


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Can he take the guitar on the road with him to keep him company while he's on downtime?
> 
> Hope his company is not being impacted by the slow down (almost strike) at the West Coast shipping ports.


He can, he said he won't take this one, as it's so nice, but my aunt said that my uncles guitar needs a home and he can take either that one or the cheapy that Marlas nephew got for a school play ons ago, without worry. 
Nope, he's not showing any problems so far, hopefully no slow downs will occur for them, he's off to Toledo, Oh tomorrow. He'll wave as he goes by Defiance, Sam. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good advise....and IF it does then you most likely have a law suit there.


tami_ohio said:


> Might also want to ask about whether or not the mold in the old apartment has anything to do with the cyst and headaches.


----------



## kehinkle

Hello all, 

Had over 50 pages to read and the tablet started to die so switched to the phone and it started to also. 

No load today so will try to get a good night's sleep tonight and hope for one tomorrow. 

Condolences to all who have lost a family member. 

Happy birthday to all who have them this week including family members. Happy anniversary to any I missed. 

Caren, Mel, Kate and all others who are ailing, I sent up prayers for healing to all. 

My socks are still not done and I have figured out why. I don't like one of the needles I am using. Will buy another ChaiGoo at the Lys if they have them. Am using one and another brand for the two at a time and the other one catches at the connection. Still working on the two shawls. 

Loved the pics of the children. Didn't see my DOGS this weekend but did go out for a bit of winery hopping with my DD1 and DD2 and a frIend of theirs. Had a good glass of dessert peach wine and a cranberry sprinter.

Having to type on my phone and it's frustrating. So I'll close

Take care, 

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Did you sing along?


LOL! I can never remember more than Que Sera Sera, what will be will be. lol
I've had Greenback dollar stuck in my head (the Hoyt Axton version), and I've never been to Spain, since those are the songs I'm working on right now, Greenback dollar is the newest one he gave me last week, not as easy as it sounds. lol :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: On all counts, lol, I gave Kerry the keys when we got home, and she put the dog on the leash and off she went to the new house. lol She's so excited. The kids friends, asked yesterday if they could move in with them, they tactfully said they'd have to ask Grandma, Grandma and mom both said a catagoric NO!!!! I had anticipated this exact thing, with this exact couple, happening, so I and Marla were both already prepared for the question to come (I had had a feeling a couple months ago that as soon as we were ready to close, that they would asks to move in with them, sometimes precognition comes in handy), and already knew that no was going to be the answer. I think that they'd have to ruin the friendship in order to get them to move out, and the girl has 5 kids, it's just a little 2 bedroom/1 bath house. :roll:
> The kids were relieved to have the no answer, they didn't want them to move in anyway, but didn't want to have to say no on their own, which I understand, told them that Marla and I could be the bad guys. lol


 :shock: :roll: :roll: Some people....... Glad the kids had you and Marla to fall back on to be the bad guys! 4 adults and 5 kids in a 2 bedroom 1 bath room house :shock: :roll:


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> Was talking to Nicho/Denise about her trip to the US and found out that tonight, her time, she will be saying good-bye to her beloved pet. She will be spending precious moments with her baby, and although she mentioned it before, she wanted you to know.


Bless them as they go through this hard time.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Was talking to Nicho/Denise about her trip to the US and found out that tonight, her time, she will be saying good-bye to her beloved pet. She will be spending precious moments with her baby, and although she mentioned it before, she wanted you to know.


Sending hugs and prayers her way. It is never easy to do.


----------



## Gweniepooh

me too June


jknappva said:


> Mine hasn't worked in quite a while. And I still have it checked for notification! So I have to go to my post as the easiest way to get to KTP.
> Junek


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Had over 50 pages to read and the tablet started to die so switched to the phone and it started to also.
> 
> No load today so will try to get a good night's sleep tonight and hope for one tomorrow.
> 
> Condolences to all who have lost a family member.
> 
> Happy birthday to all who have them this week including family members. Happy anniversary to any I missed.
> 
> Caren, Mel, Kate and all others who are ailing, I sent up prayers for healing to all.
> 
> My socks are still not done and I have figured out why. I don't like one of the needles I am using. Will buy another ChaiGoo at the Lys if they have them. Am using one and another brand for the two at a time and the other one catches at the connection. Still working on the two shawls.
> 
> Loved the pics of the children. Didn't see my DOGS this weekend but did go out for a bit of winery hopping with my DD1 and DD2 and a frIend of theirs. Had a good glass of dessert peach wine and a cranberry sprinter.
> 
> Having to type on my phone and it's frustrating. So I'll close
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


Wine hopping sounds fun, we found out that there is wine tasting every Friday night in Scottsbluff, so you know where Marla and I are going to be on several Friday nights from now on. lol
Stay safe, and have good travels.


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> He can, he said he won't take this one, as it's so nice, but my aunt said that my uncles guitar needs a home and he can take either that one or the cheapy that Marlas nephew got for a school play ons ago, without worry.
> Nope, he's not showing any problems so far, hopefully no slow downs will occur for them, he's off to Toledo, Oh tomorrow. He'll wave as he goes by Defiance, Sam. lol


David will enjoy taking one on the road with him. Tell him if he goes another hour and a half east, he will go right past me!


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Good advise....and IF it does then you most likely have a law suit there.


My thoughts exactly, which is why I said it.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Was talking to Nicho/Denise about her trip to the US and found out that tonight, her time, she will be saying good-bye to her beloved pet. She will be spending precious moments with her baby, and although she mentioned it before, she wanted you to know.


So hard to say goodbye, I hope that she finds peace in knowing that he will be at peace with no pain or suffering.


----------



## pacer

What a blessing to hear of people helping family and of travels on good days.

Julie...So good to hear from you and more importantly to know that you have had wonderful help getting moved. I know you will be glad to turn in the old keys and be done with that agent. 

Gagesmom...Prayers for Greg's mom in the loss of her DH. Continued prayers for you and your family as well.

Railyn...Happy birthday to your wonderful son. It is always a blessing to hear from you.

You are going to have me singing to go to sleep which is not a good thing. We had plenty of ice last night so I had to scrape it off of my car and drive to work carefully. I was a few minutes late to work today, but covered it with personal time. That is what personal time is given to us for. 

Caren...Sorry to hear that you're still hurting. I hope the x-rays give more information for what is going on.


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> David will enjoy taking one on the road with him. Tell him if he goes another hour and a half east, he will go right past me!


LOL! I told him, he said thank you, but he is NOT going past Toledo. lolol


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sending Nicho lots of hugs and prayers for comfort. Nicho know you are being such a good caregiver foryour fur baby. Hard for you but such an act of mercy for your pet.


Cashmeregma said:


> Was talking to Nicho/Denise about her trip to the US and found out that tonight, her time, she will be saying good-bye to her beloved pet. She will be spending precious moments with her baby, and although she mentioned it before, she wanted you to know.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Your dreambird is looking great, Gwen--I have made one (started a second but didn't like it so frogged)...not sure where the photo is!
> 
> This is a shawl pattern I bought (and I have the yarn) and I want to make this for myself: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pretty-as-a-peacock-shawl
> 
> I haven't read the pattern yet, though.


That's gorgeous! Can't wait to see yours when it's done.


----------



## pacer

Time to get off from here and head to bed. I want to work on a baby sweater for a few minutes and then get some sleep. Take care and sing the night or day away depending on where you live.


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I told him, he said thank you, but he is NOT going past Toledo. lolol


 :lol: I didn't think he would, but just had to say it! And it was lightly snowing earlier, don't know it it still is. Prayers for safe travels for him, Kathy, and everyone else on the roads.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Saw this in the shop the other day- and just had to take a photo (if it hadn't been $5 I would have got it. I pay more than that for a souvenir one- maybe I should get it after all).


 I love that mug, made me think of Betty right off.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Time to get off from here and head to bed. I want to work on a baby sweater for a few minutes and then get some sleep. Take care and sing the night or day away depending on where you live.


Sweet dreams, or sweet musical dreams with the way we are going.


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> :lol: I didn't think he would, but just had to say it! And it was lightly snowing earlier, don't know it it still is. Prayers for safe travels for him, Kathy, and everyone else on the roads.


 :mrgreen: I couldn't not tell him either. lol


----------



## tami_ohio

We are watching Hee Haw reruns on RFD-TV, that we DVR'd. Laughing our butts off! We never get tired of watching it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I can never remember more than Que Sera Sera, what will be will be. lol
> I've had Greenback dollar stuck in my head (the Hoyt Axton version), and I've never been to Spain, since those are the songs I'm working on right now, Greenback dollar is the newest one he gave me last week, not as easy as it sounds. lol :roll:


I'm very familiar with Hoyt Axton -- but probably know the Kingston Trio version of Greenback dollar better. I'd love to hear you play sometime. Our son is self-teaching himself guitar -- I'd love for him to be able to have the time to take some lessons---he's very musical.


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> :mrgreen: I couldn't not tell him either. lol


 :thumbup: I think you just need to stow away and come with him!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grannypeg said:


> My brother lives at Markham and Kingston Road and there is a cemetery along Kingston Road that goes back to the early 1800's. It's a real small one, but it is simply fascinating.


I wonder if that's the one where my grandparents are buried? I'll have to ask my mom. Think it's Markham and it was quite small. Would be about 50 years ago.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Nicho - sending you hugs.


----------



## Railyn

Dear Sharon, I understand your problem with you son going full-time Navy, Good jobs are so hard to find. My husband was career Air Force for the same reason. After retirement, he had a hard time finding a good job that fit his skills. Will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn, Happy Birthday to your son. Sounds like a winner to me.

Gagesmom, Congratulations on the bonus.
Condolences for DH's mom.

I'm staying clear of the earworms. You guys are making me laugh but the eagworms make me crazy.

Darowil, I need an interpreter much of the time. I said the exact opposite with the hours of what I intended. You caught it though so good job on your part. Not so good on mine.  My heart was in the right place but not my brain. That happens way too often where I say the exact opposite of what I meant.:roll: 

Caren, Wondering what is wrong with your hand. It's been in that brace for quite a while now and still painful. Sorry to hear that. Hope they figure out why and get you out of pain.

MJS, That story about the Roomba was hysterical. Now I know it really is attacking me. I'll be sure not to lie down when it is running around. Sounds like the good makings for a short movie.


----------



## Railyn

Thank you for your kind words about my son, He is a very special person. He and his family live about 30 miles from us so yes, they live close. His wife is a RN in a cardiac intensive care unit. She is very willing to take on her father-in-law when he starts to act silly. All I have to do is tell him that I will get Jennifer and he gets his act together. She is a very smart and loving person but takes no foolishness. When Ray Sr. had his by=pass a year ago, one night she wasn't comfortable in how he was doing so she spent the night with him. She couldn't do anything because it was not her hospital but she wanted to keep an eye on him. I love her very much. She is my 4th daughter. How lucky am I!!!

Julie, so glad that you are moved. Remember to take it easy and be kind to yourself. Things will get put away someday but it doesn't have to be today! Warm pats to Ringo.


----------



## sassafras123

Nicho, hugs. So hard to make decision for our fur babies.


----------



## Spider

Railyn said:


> Thank you for your kind words about my son, He is a very special person. He and his family live about 30 miles from us so yes, they live close. His wife is a RN in a cardiac intensive care unit. She is very willing to take on her father-in-law when he starts to act silly. All I have to do is tell him that I will get Jennifer and he gets his act together. She is a very smart and loving person but takes no foolishness. When Ray Sr. had his by=pass a year ago, one night she wasn't comfortable in how he was doing so she spent the night with him. She couldn't do anything because it was not her hospital but she wanted to keep an eye on him. I love her very much. She is my 4th daughter. How lucky am I!!!
> 
> Julie, so glad that you are moved. Remember to take it easy and be kind to yourself. Things will get put away someday but it doesn't have to be today! Warm pats to Ringo.


What a wonderful story about your son!!! 
Take care Julie, now I am singing Sugar Sugar and Doris Day at the same time!!!!
Sounds like we might get our first storm tomorrow, some snow and ice, that will not make the drive to work fun for sure.
Melanie, we all love you here!!!, so glad you are back with us.
Get the grill ready coming for steaks.
When you are beaming people up Sam have a few to add to the list. Linda


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Quite some place!


Thank you, I tell everyone it's my place. I had an opportunity to buy it, I let family talk me out of it. Can't imagine the heating bill in this weather 😱😱😁


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra65 said:


> They are really quite good, the closest we come to compare them to is Piers Anthony's Xanth series.


DD#1 loved Piers Anthony as a younger woman-- now reads romantic vampire stuff, I think. I read only mysteries and a few others.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra65 I think that they'd have to ruin the friendship in order to get them to move out said:


> Oh, my sounding like Julie's new place when there were 14 people in it! Thank heavens you said "NO"


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> Was talking to Nicho/Denise about her trip to the US and found out that tonight, her time, she will be saying good-bye to her beloved pet. She will be spending precious moments with her baby, and although she mentioned it before, she wanted you to know.


Please tell her we are all sad for her. We love our fur babies! And give her hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591

pacer said:


> I just looked online and they do. You can find out the soups of the day. They had a rabbit and rattlesnake soup on the menu today for the adventurous eaters. I would have loved to try their fire roasted tomato bisque that they had today. It is fun to see what is on the menu even if you don't have a Zoups near you. They even had a soup with kale in it today.


I have eaten rabbit as a child but no way on earth would I be eating snake!
Yuk!


----------



## pammie1234

My thoughts and prayers are with all of you, and especially those of you that are having struggles in you life whatever they may be. Hugs to all of you and good night.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Melody, my condolences to your MIL. Congrats on the bonus, I'm sure you've earned it. Hope all goes well with the MRI.

Railyn, happy birthday to your son,great he has done so well after such a scary start to his life.

I had a busy day today, every tie I think I have everything done at DS house, DH finds some more jobs for me. The counters go in Wed & the flooring Thurs so other than cleaning before he moves in I HOPE I'm done.
We have had 2 deaths in our community over the weekend, both people I'vee known since I was a child so I'm going to a funeral tomorrow & another Sat.both had been sick for several years.
DIL got called to work on Wed so I'm going to replace her a volunteer at play school & keep the GKs from then until Thursday.
Sees like life is sure getting in the way of crafting this winter.


----------



## Sorlenna

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have eaten rabbit as a child but no way on earth would I be eating snake!
> Yuk!


I've eaten snake, many years ago. As I recall, it was actually pretty tasty! Turtle wasn't bad, either.


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH says I just live up to my maiden name, it was Gardner


~~~ :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JywK_5bT8z0
> 
> You are my candy, girl.
> You are my Candy Girl.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Count me in I'm singing too. :thumbup:


He he he....  Its a great song. Glad you all like it. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=que%20sera%20sera
> 
> Que sera sera?!
> 
> Now that ought to push out the sugar sugar song....we can start a whole musical KPTP album.


Whatever will be, will be.....


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> We need a video of this. Of course I am picturing it anyway..sounds like it would be a great scene in one of those Vacation movies.


Well, I will only be miming coz I cant sing for nuts! :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> Sounds like a very tough day today. My thoughts are with you and your SIL.


Ditto.... re Rookie


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> They are really quite good, the closest we come to compare them to is Piers Anthony's Xanth series.


I have the entire Xanth series. I read it too my bunch when they were little. Grant just asle the other day if he could borrow it. Love Puers Anthony used to have all his books.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Have to go for xrays 😟😠 I was hoping to have better news today. When she checked to see how it was the pain was unbarable.


Oh dear.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so sorry for the pain. Do they think you will need surgery; that it may be broken? Keep us posted.


The doctor thinks it might be broken seems how there is a bump where there shouldn't be. It is at the same spot my arm was broken as a kid. Sure made my eyes water when she touched it. I will let know as soon as I find put.


----------



## Swedenme

Morning everybody I was up and out very early this morning with the dog and only met a very large male version of mishka . I think it was love at first sight . They even did a sort of howl to each other when we were moving on . Very chilly and frosty this morning but I think it's going to be another lovely day .which means I can do clearing up round the front garden today takes me forever to get my hands clean afterwards so any tips will be greatly appreciated . 

Kaye have you seen the guitar hat over on pictures thought of you and your husband when I saw it . Great hat 

Nicho sorry to hear about your fur baby , very sad time 

Sam can I add a pain in the butt older brother to the beaming up list been wanting to make him disappear most of my life 

Hope everybody has a nice day with what ever you have planned
Please no more tunes I've got enough going round in my head to last me till I hear islands in the sun again for some reason that's a favourite one in the hospital waiting room well I've set myself off now &#128512;


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> The doctor thinks it might be broken seems how there is a bump where there shouldn't be. It is at the same spot my arm was broken as a kid. Sure made my eyes water when she touched it. I will let know as soon as I find put.


Didn't they X-Ray your arm when you first hurt it ?


----------



## sugarsugar

tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry to hear about Greg's mom's husband passing. My sympathy and prayers to all of you.
> 
> I pray that the next MRI shows that the cyst has disappeared and the headaches go away for good. How nice of the church members to make you an afghan.


Ditto from me also...


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> you didn't have xrays done first - caren - shame on you. --- sam


No I didnt i was waiting on my new insurance to take effect. My old one no longer covered New York state. I know I should have gone any ways.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Didn't they X-Ray your arm when you first hurt it ?


I didn't go in I just put my brace on. At the time I was waiting on health insurance to start. I did call my doctor. The cost of xrays is scary when it comes out of pocket.


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> I didn't go in I just put my brace on. At the time I was waiting on health insurance to start. I did call my doctor. The cost of xrays is scary when it comes out of pocket.


Sorry about that . That is one of the good things here in England Free medical care . For how long though is a worry .


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Sorry about that . That is one of the good things here in England Free medical care . For how long though is a worry .


Yes it is a great thing. I do miss that about Canada, didn't have to worry about health care. I was glad I didnt have to change doctors.


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is a great thing. I do miss that about Canada, didn't have to worry about health care. I was glad I didnt have to change doctors.


I have been with the same surgery for 33 years used to be one doctor on his own but as more houses got built in my area there are a few of them now . Here in England everything for a child is free including prescriptions and dental care till they either leave school or college (18/19) Do you have to pay for children in America ?


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> If I'd have to guess - it would be lazy..certainly lack of initiative and drive.


  That is SO not fair, but pretty common.


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> Was talking to Nicho/Denise about her trip to the US and found out that tonight, her time, she will be saying good-bye to her beloved pet. She will be spending precious moments with her baby, and although she mentioned it before, she wanted you to know.


Oh, so sad. Very hard, but we have all been there. Thinking of you Denise.


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg has her birthday today

Happy Birthday and many Happy Returns!


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> Grannypeg has her birthday today
> 
> Happy Birthday and many Happy Returns!


 :thumbup: Many happy returns for Wales, too.


----------



## angelam

Swedenme said:


> I have been with the same surgery for 33 years used to be one doctor on his own but as more houses got built in my area there are a few of them now . Here in England everything for a child is free including prescriptions and dental care till they either leave school or college (18/19) Do you have to pay for children in America ?


Same here though I don't think my doctor even knows I exist! I'm fortunate enough to have never needed a doctor. When you get to the other end of life (over 65) prescriptions, dental and eye care are free too.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Grannypeg has her birthday today
> 
> Happy Birthday and many Happy Returns!


And a Happy Birthday from me too...


----------



## RookieRetiree

GrannyPeg - Have a very Happy Birthday.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from cloudy Surrey, but a bit milder today. Finished making my pincushion yesterday, (I'll post a photo later as it is on my tablet)

Sonja, when I garden I firstly plaster my hands with a thick hand cream and put some down under the nails, then I wear thin cottom gloves with grdening gloves on top. I just can't bear the feel of soil on my hands.

Off for a trip round the antique shops this morning. Hope everyone is ok. Sendiing peaceful, healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

ps still haven't done catch up


----------



## sugarsugar

10.30pm here. It is 19c but with 90% humidity. Ugh.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Whitby A seaside resort not far from us has a cemetery at the top of a cliff round ruins of an old abbey . Some of the gravestones or tops of the tombs are fascinating to read and because Whitby is Dracula country lots of people go there searching for his tomb especially on the Goth weekends all in ghoulish fun I hope


I may have to check out this cemetary next time I'm iver that way. Could be fun.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> I have been with the same surgery for 33 years used to be one doctor on his own but as more houses got built in my area there are a few of them now . Here in England everything for a child is free including prescriptions and dental care till they either leave school or college (18/19) Do you have to pay for children in America ?


Yes we have to pay for our children, it is not cheap either. If you want dental or vision it costs more. I have had the same doctor since I moved to this area.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Grannypeg has her birthday today
> 
> Happy Birthday and many Happy Returns!


Happy birthday from Great Bend!!

Good to see you Julue 👍


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Happy birthday from Great Bend!!
> 
> Good to see you Julue 👍


Good to see you too, dear!


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: On all counts, lol, I gave Kerry the keys when we got home, and she put the dog on the leash and off she went to the new house. lol She's so excited. The kids friends, asked yesterday if they could move in with them, they tactfully said they'd have to ask Grandma, Grandma and mom both said a catagoric NO!!!! I had anticipated this exact thing, with this exact couple, happening, so I and Marla were both already prepared for the question to come (I had had a feeling a couple months ago that as soon as we were ready to close, that they would asks to move in with them, sometimes precognition comes in handy), and already knew that no was going to be the answer. I think that they'd have to ruin the friendship in order to get them to move out, and the girl has 5 kids, it's just a little 2 bedroom/1 bath house. :roll:
> The kids were relieved to have the no answer, they didn't want them to move in anyway, but didn't want to have to say no on their own, which I understand, told them that Marla and I could be the bad guys. lol


Wise move on your and Marla's part. Years ago my daughter and her partner rented a spare room to a "friend". They were away for the weekend and that friend had a party and there was a lot of damage. They no longer wanted that kind of friend so didn't have a problem kicking her out!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Was talking to Nicho/Denise about her trip to the US and found out that tonight, her time, she will be saying good-bye to her beloved pet. She will be spending precious moments with her baby, and although she mentioned it before, she wanted you to know.


Thanks for letting us know. I'll add her to my prayers for comfort. Even though we know it's the right thing to do, it's extremely painful.
Junek


----------



## vabchnonnie

Good morning from cold, rainy VA Beach VA. See I have several pages to read, little by little. My writing desk is covered with papers calling my name, must take care of that soon. I need to get a cup of tea...I'll be back...VA Sharon


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> The doctor thinks it might be broken seems how there is a bump where there shouldn't be. It is at the same spot my arm was broken as a kid. Sure made my eyes water when she touched it. I will let know as soon as I find put.


I was afraid of that. I'm still praying for the best outcome. I know a cast would be a real pain but better than the physical pain you had when the Dr touched your wrist!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Birthday GrannyPeg!!! Hope it is a special day for you to enjoy along with many more. {{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Grannypeg has her birthday today
> 
> Happy Birthday and many Happy Returns!


Happy birthday, Grannypeg!!


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Same here though I don't think my doctor even knows I exist! I'm fortunate enough to have never needed a doctor. When you get to the other end of life (over 65) prescriptions, dental  and eye care are free too.


Even with my wonky back, I usually only go to my Dr when his nurse insist that I come in to renew prescriptions and for semi annual blood work. I was supposed to have blood work in Dec but was sick. I'm not going in until spring. There's too much flu going around. And since the shot is no guarantee against it, I'm not sitting in the waiting room with everyone around me just waiting to share their sickness!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Grannypeg, Happy birthday!

Mel, sorry about MIL, congrats on profit sharing bonus, so good to have you here again.

Julie, good to have you posting again, means you are getting settled in.

Nanakaren, so very sorry your hand/arm hurts, esp if it means a cast! Best of luck with it.

There was more, I'm sure. Busy day today, gotta go.


----------



## Spider

Happy birthday granny peg, caren, hope you can it it fixed and get rid of the pain.
Mel, sorry about your loss. 
Julie, hope you can make it around the boxes.good to see you back with us,
Light snow coming down and blowing around, and then we had some freezing rain, the drive will probably be a tough one this morning. Out will come the snow boots and down jacket. Also will be really quiet at work today. Would love to have a day to stay put and bake a cookie or two and maybe do some sewing. Sure miss my hobbies. Just seem to be so tired after having the flu that lasted forever and can still feel it alittle bit. 
Take care all, will check in after work. Linda


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Grannypeg has her birthday today
> 
> Happy Birthday and many Happy Returns!


Good thing you are checking things out. Glad they got you hooked up. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Happy Birthday Granny Peg from Upstate NY. Hope it will be a very special day for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> Same here though I don't think my doctor even knows I exist! I'm fortunate enough to have never needed a doctor. When you get to the other end of life (over 65) prescriptions, dental and eye care are free too.


Wow, that is quite wonderful. Also wonderful that you haven't needed a doctor. Sounds like my 96 yr. old aunt. The last few years she saw a doctor for her hip. She is in Canada so perhaps a little more like England than the States.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Happy BIrthday, Granny Peg!&#127874;

After the lovely, sunny day we had yesterday, we woke up this morning to fog. Not good news, as my husband had to drive up to the north of the county for the funeral of an old school friend. The fog has cleared now, but I shall be pleased when he is safely back home, nevertheless .


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, but a bit milder today. Finished making my pincushion yesterday, (I'll post a photo later as it is on my tablet)
> 
> Sonja, when I garden I firstly plaster my hands with a thick hand cream and put some down under the nails, then I wear thin cottom gloves with grdening gloves on top. I just can't bear the feel of soil on my hands.
> 
> Off for a trip round the antique shops this morning. Hope everyone is ok. Sendiing peaceful, healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> ps still haven't done catch up [/quote
> 
> I'm the opposite can't bear the gloves do own some and have to use them when touching certain plants and going near the rose bushes but otherwise just get dirty hands as now . I look like something the cat dragged in as my mother would have said . I have been fighting with the bushes and I think they won . The garden looks a lot tidier but I can't say the same for me 😄


----------



## Kathleendoris

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow, that is quite wonderful. Also wonderful that you haven't needed a doctor. Sounds like my 96 yr. old aunt. The last few years she saw a doctor for her hip. She is in Canada so perhaps a little more like England than the States.


My dad always used to insist that he wouldn't go to the doctor, because 'They always find something wrong with you'. Sadly, eventually even he had to admit that there really was something wrong with him, and accepted the need to visit the doctor.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to see you too, dear!


Good to see you back Julie . Do you think you are going to be happy in your new home . I certainly hope you and Ringo are . 
Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, my condolences to your MIL. Congrats on the bonus, I'm sure you've earned it. Hope all goes well with the MRI.
> 
> Railyn, happy birthday to your son,great he has done so well after such a scary start to his life.
> 
> I had a busy day today, every tie I think I have everything done at DS house, DH finds some more jobs for me. The counters go in Wed & the flooring Thurs so other than cleaning before he moves in I HOPE I'm done.
> We have had 2 deaths in our community over the weekend, both people I'vee known since I was a child so I'm going to a funeral tomorrow & another Sat.both had been sick for several years.
> DIL got called to work on Wed so I'm going to replace her a volunteer at play school & keep the GKs from then until Thursday.
> Sees like life is sure getting in the way of crafting this winter.


My condolences on the death of your friends.

You have done so much work on your son's house. I am sure he will much appreciate it! Hope you are finally finished with it. And have fun with the grands.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Morning everybody I was up and out very early this morning with the dog and only met a very large male version of mishka . I think it was love at first sight . They even did a sort of howl to each other when we were moving on . Very chilly and frosty this morning but I think it's going to be another lovely day .which means I can do clearing up round the front garden today takes me forever to get my hands clean afterwards so any tips will be greatly appreciated .
> 
> Kaye have you seen the guitar hat over on pictures thought of you and your husband when I saw it . Great hat
> 
> Nicho sorry to hear about your fur baby , very sad time
> 
> Sam can I add a pain in the butt older brother to the beaming up list been wanting to make him disappear most of my life
> 
> Hope everybody has a nice day with what ever you have planned
> Please no more tunes I've got enough going round in my head to last me till I hear islands in the sun again for some reason that's a favourite one in the hospital waiting room well I've set myself off now 😀


Put lots of hand lotion on before digging in the dirt. There used to be a tube of "lotion" that coated the hands so the dirt and grease ect. could easily be washed off. I can't remember who made it, and don't know if it is still available. But lots of hand lotion should at least help make it easier to wash off. Have fun digging in the garden. I can't even find my flower beds right now!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Grannypeg has her birthday today
> 
> Happy Birthday and many Happy Returns!


Happy Birthday Grannypeg!


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> I didn't go in I just put my brace on. At the time I was waiting on health insurance to start. I did call my doctor. The cost of xrays is scary when it comes out of pocket.


It does sound like it's broken. Insurance is a pain, but thankful to have it! Sorry you had to wait for the new insurance to go into effect. When I broke mine years ago, slipping on ice, got yelled at for trying to catch myself. Told them there was no trying involved. I windmilled, and that is what hit first! The only thing they did was put me in a long brace that went almost to my elbow. Didn't want me in a cast. Try not to use it very much (yeah, right, I know how that goes!) if you can help it. Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from cloudy Surrey, but a bit milder today. Finished making my pincushion yesterday, (I'll post a photo later as it is on my tablet)
> 
> Sonja, when I garden I firstly plaster my hands with a thick hand cream and put some down under the nails, then I wear thin cottom gloves with grdening gloves on top. I just can't bear the feel of soil on my hands.
> 
> Off for a trip round the antique shops this morning. Hope everyone is ok. Sendiing peaceful, healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> psstill haven't done catch up [/quote
> 
> I'm the opposite can't bear the gloves do own some and have to use them when touching certain plants and going near the rose bushes but otherwise just get dirty hands as now . I look like something the cat dragged in as my mother would have said . I have been fighting with the bushes and I think they won . The garden looks a lot tidier but I can't say the same for me 😄
> 
> 
> 
> Well done on winning the fight. Plaster your hands in soothing hand cream x
Click to expand...


----------



## PurpleFi

This is the pincushion I've just finished


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm very familiar with Hoyt Axton -- but probably know the Kingston Trio version of Greenback dollar better. I'd love to hear you play sometime. Our son is self-teaching himself guitar -- I'd love for him to be able to have the time to take some lessons---he's very musical.


The Kingston Trio is a bit fast, to try to play yet, lol, it's like fingers on caffeine and speed all at one time. :shock: LOL!
It was funny, I didn't know that Hoyt Axton had written it and I've never been to Spain until looking them up on UTube to here them played so we could get the rhythm and stuff. It's not easy to teach oneself, David is doing that too, but he's going to go take lessons with Steve whenever he has time home at the same time that Steve has an opening, or he'll take one of mine every once in a while, if he's home. Only $20/half hour here, so not bad at all.


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> :thumbup: I think you just need to stow away and come with him!


LOL! That is very tempting.


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> DD#1 loved Piers Anthony as a younger woman-- now reads romantic vampire stuff, I think. I read only mysteries and a few others.


 I read a bunch of that too, I have a very eclectic reading interest.


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> This is the pincushion I've just finished


When you said pin cushion I was thinking a small shape of something . Your pin cushion is beautiful . It's a work of art . Really lovely 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, my sounding like Julie's new place when there were 14 people in it! Thank heavens you said "NO"


That's for sure, Kerry and Christopher have never lived by themselves, and they need this time, it's to be their home and they don't need people on top of them. David and I have been down the road of having people live with us that were dead weight more than once ( one time was family), and it was so hard to get them out, learned that lesson, and Christopher lived through that with us. Thankfully the kids didn't want them moving in anyway, so no argument there.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, my condolences to your MIL. Congrats on the bonus, I'm sure you've earned it. Hope all goes well with the MRI.
> 
> Railyn, happy birthday to your son,great he has done so well after such a scary start to his life.
> 
> I had a busy day today, every tie I think I have everything done at DS house, DH finds some more jobs for me. The counters go in Wed & the flooring Thurs so other than cleaning before he moves in I HOPE I'm done.
> We have had 2 deaths in our community over the weekend, both people I'vee known since I was a child so I'm going to a funeral tomorrow & another Sat.both had been sick for several years.
> DIL got called to work on Wed so I'm going to replace her a volunteer at play school & keep the GKs from then until Thursday.
> Sees like life is sure getting in the way of crafting this winter.


So sorry on the loss of your friends, I hope that they had easy, peaceful endings. 
Have fun with the GK's.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I have the entire Xanth series. I read it too my bunch when they were little. Grant just asle the other day if he could borrow it. Love Puers Anthony used to have all his books.


 Marla had the whole series, but she has holes now, so we need to find replacements for them, and I had up to like book 13 I think but I'm missing several, so I need to get new or used to replace them also, David is reading them while on the road, before bed.
I read them to Christopher also when he was little, the Belgraide also, as well as Shakespear, Sherlock Holmes, the Cat Who books... lol I guess he was well read to anyway. lol


----------



## Kathleendoris

PurpleFi said:


> This is the pincushion I've just finished


I don't think I could bring myself to stick pins in that! Such a happy, smiley animal, who could be so cruel?


----------



## purl2diva

Purple, 
I,too, was expecting a small pincushion. This is lovely. You are so talented in so many ways.


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> When you said pin cushion I was thinking a small shape of something . Your pin cushion is beautiful . It's a work of art . Really lovely
> Sonja


Thank you. It is quite big but will be just right sitting on my work table. Might just make a small one for the hell of it.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> The doctor thinks it might be broken seems how there is a bump where there shouldn't be. It is at the same spot my arm was broken as a kid. Sure made my eyes water when she touched it. I will let know as soon as I find put.


 :shock: Well, I guess if you are going to do it, do it good, I sure hope that they can fix it without re-breaking it, that would really suck. Hopefully the xrays will come back with the answer and you'll be out of pain and back to knitting soon. HUGS, I think you could use a good one.


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday, Grannypeg.

Welcome back, Julie. Good to see you posting again. How is the unpacking going?


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> Morning everybody I was up and out very early this morning with the dog and only met a very large male version of mishka . I think it was love at first sight . They even did a sort of howl to each other when we were moving on . Very chilly and frosty this morning but I think it's going to be another lovely day .which means I can do clearing up round the front garden today takes me forever to get my hands clean afterwards so any tips will be greatly appreciated .
> 
> Kaye have you seen the guitar hat over on pictures thought of you and your husband when I saw it . Great hat
> 
> Nicho sorry to hear about your fur baby , very sad time
> 
> Sam can I add a pain in the butt older brother to the beaming up list been wanting to make him disappear most of my life
> 
> Hope everybody has a nice day with what ever you have planned
> Please no more tunes I've got enough going round in my head to last me till I hear islands in the sun again for some reason that's a favourite one in the hospital waiting room well I've set myself off now 😀


No, I'll go look for that hat, thank you for telling me.


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> Even with my wonky back, I usually only go to my Dr when his nurse insist that I come in to renew prescriptions and for semi annual blood work. I was supposed to have blood work in Dec but was sick. I'm not going in until spring. There's too much flu going around. And since the shot is no guarantee against it, I'm not sitting in the waiting room with everyone around me just waiting to share their sickness!!
> Junek


Don't blame you. I've read that this years flu vaccine is only effective in something like 3% of cases. You're better off at home!


----------



## PurpleFi

Kathleendoris said:


> I don't think I could bring myself to stick pins in that! Such a happy, smiley animal, who could be so cruel?


Thank you, pins are all in the back and he never felt a thing


----------



## Bonnie7591

Happy birthday, GrannyPeg
Caren, sorry your wrist is so bad, terrible to put off care because of the insurance problem. I am so thankful for our system.
Rookie, I hope you can get the problems with your SIL sorted out without too much trouble, definitely seems like her kids need to " grow up" unless they are somehow disabled.
Sonja, I hate wearing gloves so only do I t when I have to but my hands certainly take a beating & especially when I've been picking tomatoes look like I haven't washed in weeks even if I scrub them.
Julie, glad to see you back & that you've had help settling in.
Purple, cute pin cushion.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> This is the pincushion I've just finished


That is so cute. You're so creative! Are you going to keep it or is it a gift for someone?


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, GrannyPeg
> Caren, sorry your wrist is so bad, terrible to put off care because of the insurance problem. I am so thankful for our system.
> Rookie, I hope you can get the problems with your SIL sorted out without too much trouble, definitely seems like her kids need to " grow up" unless they are somehow disabled.
> Sonja, I hate wearing gloves so only do I t when I have to but my hands certainly take a beating & especially when I've been picking tomatoes look like I haven't washed in weeks even if I scrub them.
> Julie, glad to see you back & that you've had help settling in.


If yourub your hand with lemon before you add handcream it takes the stains away.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> That is so cute. You're so creative! Are you going to keep it or is it a gift for someone?


Thanks Angela, it's for my workroom


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> If yourub your hand with lemon before you add handcream it takes the stains away.


Thanks, I'll try that


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, I'll try that


Me too


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Good to see you back Julie . Do you think you are going to be happy in your new home . I certainly hope you and Ringo are .
> Sonja


Now that I am recovering from the shock of just how rundown the house is, coupled with the damage the tenants have done- I don't notice all the iron marks , for instance on the carpet now, and my feet are liking the fact that it is a wool, not the nylon of the old house. I an getting used to the dimensions, and layout- finding things like light switches, without hassle. I like the fact that two of my torches are dynamo ones- and therefore reliable in emergency. Hopefully today there will be progress on Ringo's fence. I am going to have to take a hack saw to the rods to hang my clothes in the wardrobes- I should have hanging room for everything once I have done that. It will help when the finances recover from paying for my teeth- I think that 'advance' will be paid back by the end of this year. I am working on cutting out my major extravagance- online and telephone shopping with a Christchurch Department Store- I need to do that to find the money for the water rates. I hope to afford a few improvements- like getting a phone connection to my room- so I don't have to rush the length of the house! The way the doors are placed is good- I can keep Ringo in the main body of the house when I want access to the front door- so I have a small hallway- something I really missed in the old house. I successfully got me and the stroller down the front steps yesterday morning- was rather pleased about that one!
Plus all the neighbours I have spoken with have been welcoming. So on balance I reckon I am off to a good start.


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> This is the pincushion I've just finished


Cute!


----------



## Lurker 2

purl2diva said:


> Happy birthday, Grannypeg.
> 
> Welcome back, Julie. Good to see you posting again. How is the unpacking going?


I have been griping a little because my helpers have been rushing me with the unpacking- and tidying up after me- whereas I need to locate and arrange stuff. I need to find homes for a couple of big items- just not enough room! Things like someone has put the bowl I use for mixing my bread impossibly high up- and the laundry is chock a block- but they have said they can give me time on Thursday and I hope then to work on that one!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, GrannyPeg
> Caren, sorry your wrist is so bad, terrible to put off care because of the insurance problem. I am so thankful for our system.
> Rookie, I hope you can get the problems with your SIL sorted out without too much trouble, definitely seems like her kids need to " grow up" unless they are somehow disabled.
> Sonja, I hate wearing gloves so only do I t when I have to but my hands certainly take a beating & especially when I've been picking tomatoes look like I haven't washed in weeks even if I scrub them.
> Julie, glad to see you back & that you've had help settling in.
> Purple, cute pin cushion.


I might even post a photo soon of progress!


----------



## PurpleFi

Julie, so glad you are happy with your move, l bet you must be heaving a great sigh of relief x


----------



## iamsam

on what channel? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I agree -- I've started watching the Alfred Hitchcock Hour TV show.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Julie, so glad you are happy with your move, l bet you must be heaving a great sigh of relief x


My whole everything feels more relaxed- I no longer have to run the gauntlet of that awful man to come and go! Just waiting for the inevitable bombshell when he finally does his inspection- there was a bit of debris still from the move and clean up.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> This is the pincushion I've just finished


That is just adorable!!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

anxious to see the finished product. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I decided to do the cuff in the totem pole lace panel Sam posted the link for. I have about 1 more repeat, I think, before I decide to do the ribbing. And then, I will attempt the afterthought heel. I shouldn't have started them toe up, as I really don't like doing them, but for some silly reason decided to do 2 at a time toe up. I think that's why I don't want to work on them.


----------



## iamsam

we should have merle play for us at the next kap while we sit and knit. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> M has an Ovation that he bought in the late 70's, and a few years ago at a bluegrass festival bought a Martin Backpacker to take on the road with us. The Ovation takes up 3 x the room the Backpacker does, so better for taking in the RV.


----------



## iamsam

you are right and I was wrong - it is to find your spot. thanks june. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Good to hear from you, Sharon. I wondered where you were since you usually post in the morning. I forgot your friend was due in town.
> Im sure someone has already answered but marking my spot is a way of finding out where you left off reading when you come back. On the home page of Knitting Paradise at the top of the page it says My Posts. If you click on that it shows your last message. When you click on that it shows your last post.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

I did too - now I have all the jesse stone to watch. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~We spent yesterday watching all of the mystery woman shows we taped. Was a fun day!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Now that I am recovering from the shock of just how rundown the house is, coupled with the damage the tenants have done- I don't notice all the iron marks , for instance on the carpet now, and my feet are liking the fact that it is a wool, not the nylon of the old house. I an getting used to the dimensions, and layout- finding things like light switches, without hassle. I like the fact that two of my torches are dynamo ones- and therefore reliable in emergency. Hopefully today there will be progress on Ringo's fence. I am going to have to take a hack saw to the rods to hang my clothes in the wardrobes- I should have hanging room for everything once I have done that. It will help when the finances recover from paying for my teeth- I think that 'advance' will be paid back by the end of this year. I am working on cutting out my major extravagance- online and telephone shopping with a Christchurch Department Store- I need to do that to find the money for the water rates. I hope to afford a few improvements- like getting a phone connection to my room- so I don't have to rush the length of the house! The way the doors are placed is good- I can keep Ringo in the main body of the house when I want access to the front door- so I have a small hallway- something I really missed in the old house. I successfully got me and the stroller down the front steps yesterday morning- was rather pleased about that one!
> Plus all the neighbours I have spoken with have been welcoming. So on balance I reckon I am off to a good start.


I'm sorry the place is so rundown. I hope your landlord friend will be doing more to fix it up. Is it in worse condition than the other place?
I'm glad they've started on the fence for Ringo since I know he's used to running free in your other yard.
Great that the neighbors are welcoming. I hope you can become good friends with them!
Junek


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> GrannyPeg - Have a very Happy Birthday.


From me too.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> My whole everything feels more relaxed- I no longer have to run the gauntlet of that awful man to come and go! Just waiting for the inevitable bombshell when he finally does his inspection- there was a bit of debris still from the move and clean up.


I'm so happy that you don't have to put up with that awful man any more soon . You will be even more relaxed once you get everything in it's place and you can fix things up slowly and when you have a little extra money . Just take your time to settle in 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> you are right and I was wrong - it is to find your spot. thanks june. --- sam


I never thought you were wrong, Sam. I still don't understand why I don't get the notifications. At least, I get the general notification for Knitting Paradise.
Junek


----------



## KateB

Swedenme said:


> When you said pin cushion I was thinking a small shape of something . Your pin cushion is beautiful . It's a work of art . Really lovely
> Sonja


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

tons of healing energy zooming her way - it is so hard to give up our furry children. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Was talking to Nicho/Denise about her trip to the US and found out that tonight, her time, she will be saying good-bye to her beloved pet. She will be spending precious moments with her baby, and although she mentioned it before, she wanted you to know.


----------



## RookieRetiree

tami_ohio said:


> Put lots of hand lotion on before digging in the dirt. There used to be a tube of "lotion" that coated the hands so the dirt and grease ect. could easily be washed off. I can't remember who made it, and don't know if it is still available. But lots of hand lotion should at least help make it easier to wash off. Have fun digging in the garden. I can't even find my flower beds right now!


Are you thinking of Cornhuskers? I use that inside the gloves and if I don't have that handy, then I'll use pure glycerine or AquaFor or vaseline. It's a bit of a wash off afterwards, but better than dirt under the fingernails which I can't stand.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> This is the pincushion I've just finished


I would feel bad about putting pins in that beautiful cat.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Now that I am recovering from the shock of just how rundown the house is, coupled with the damage the tenants have done- I don't notice all the iron marks , for instance on the carpet now, and my feet are liking the fact that it is a wool, not the nylon of the old house. I an getting used to the dimensions, and layout- finding things like light switches, without hassle. I like the fact that two of my torches are dynamo ones- and therefore reliable in emergency. Hopefully today there will be progress on Ringo's fence. I am going to have to take a hack saw to the rods to hang my clothes in the wardrobes- I should have hanging room for everything once I have done that. It will help when the finances recover from paying for my teeth- I think that 'advance' will be paid back by the end of this year. I am working on cutting out my major extravagance- online and telephone shopping with a Christchurch Department Store- I need to do that to find the money for the water rates. I hope to afford a few improvements- like getting a phone connection to my room- so I don't have to rush the length of the house! The way the doors are placed is good- I can keep Ringo in the main body of the house when I want access to the front door- so I have a small hallway- something I really missed in the old house. I successfully got me and the stroller down the front steps yesterday morning- was rather pleased about that one!
> Plus all the neighbours I have spoken with have been welcoming. So on balance I reckon I am off to a good start.


That all sounds very positive Julie! :thumbup: Any chance of them putting in a ramp for you?


----------



## iamsam

leltterman had a great time with it on his show last night. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Railyn, Happy Birthday to your son. Sounds like a winner to me.
> 
> Gagesmom, Congratulations on the bonus.
> Condolences for DH's mom.
> 
> I'm staying clear of the earworms. You guys are making me laugh but the eagworms make me crazy.
> 
> Darowil, I need an interpreter much of the time. I said the exact opposite with the hours of what I intended. You caught it though so good job on your part. Not so good on mine.  My heart was in the right place but not my brain. That happens way too often where I say the exact opposite of what I meant.:roll:
> 
> Caren, Wondering what is wrong with your hand. It's been in that brace for quite a while now and still painful. Sorry to hear that. Hope they figure out why and get you out of pain.
> 
> MJS, That story about the Roomba was hysterical. Now I know it really is attacking me. I'll be sure not to lie down when it is running around. Sounds like the good makings for a short movie.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. It is quite big but will be just right sitting on my work table. Might just make a small one for the hell of it.


And, because you're into Mini's -- a MiniPini, and a MiniMiniPini.


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> And, because you're into Mini's -- a MiniPini, and a MiniMiniPini.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## iamsam

I think it is to taste like chicken. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I have eaten rabbit as a child but no way on earth would I be eating snake!
> Yuk!


----------



## Sorlenna

Happy birthday, Peggy!

PurpleFi, love the pin cushion. 

Julie, glad to hear you are getting adjusted--it's always an interesting process when one has a new layout, but sounds as if things are working themselves out slowly. It's also good to hear the neighbors are friendly!

Caren, hope you get an answer with the arm soon. 

I didn't see Letterman last night--may have to look that up to see what he did with the Roomba story.


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> on what channel? --- sam


It's on Me-TV here -- which is channel 223 on our Comcast Cable -- not sure what channel it would be on there in Defiance -- you should be able to Google it --- it's the same channel as plays Perry Mason, Rockford Files, Columbo, Quincy, Canon, Gunsmoke, Bonanza, Rifleman, and many other oldies.


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> I think it is to taste like chicken. --- sam


that's what they always say about stuff I'm not sure about: snake, alligator, frogs legs, rabbit, etc.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> And, because you're into Mini's -- a MiniPini, and a MiniMiniPini.


I think I'll settle for a minipini, but you never know! Xxx


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Now that I am recovering from the shock of just how rundown the house is, coupled with the damage the tenants have done- I don't notice all the iron marks , for instance on the carpet now, and my feet are liking the fact that it is a wool, not the nylon of the old house. I an getting used to the dimensions, and layout- finding things like light switches, without hassle. I like the fact that two of my torches are dynamo ones- and therefore reliable in emergency. Hopefully today there will be progress on Ringo's fence. I am going to have to take a hack saw to the rods to hang my clothes in the wardrobes- I should have hanging room for everything once I have done that. It will help when the finances recover from paying for my teeth- I think that 'advance' will be paid back by the end of this year. I am working on cutting out my major extravagance- online and telephone shopping with a Christchurch Department Store- I need to do that to find the money for the water rates. I hope to afford a few improvements- like getting a phone connection to my room- so I don't have to rush the length of the house! The way the doors are placed is good- I can keep Ringo in the main body of the house when I want access to the front door- so I have a small hallway- something I really missed in the old house. I successfully got me and the stroller down the front steps yesterday morning- was rather pleased about that one!
> Plus all the neighbours I have spoken with have been welcoming. So on balance I reckon I am off to a good start.


Glad to see you're settling in Julie. I hope it won't be too long before Ringo's fence is fixed and the landlord has finished all the making good.


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> that's what they always say about stuff I'm not sure about: snake, alligator, frogs legs, rabbit, etc.


That's what I was thinking


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> I successfully got me and the stroller down the front steps yesterday morning- was rather pleased about that one!
> Plus all the neighbours I have spoken with have been welcoming. So on balance I reckon I am off to a good start.


Julie, this sounds pretty good-- even with the rundown conditions, etc. So many positive things-- so happy for you-- just sounds like a better place.


----------



## sassafras123

Spider, healing energy sent your way.
GrannyPeg, Happy Birthday.
Josephine, great pin cushion. Just think of it as giving kitty acupuncture.
Bonnie, I ate rattlesnake I stepped on after someone killed and cooked it. Chicken like? Rather bland. Had turtle soup in Mexico, green color rather off putting.
Doctor's office called and rescheduled today's appointment as she is sick. As we had heavy winds and low atmospheric pressure last couple of days my fm kicked in and didn't sleep t around 4a.m. and woke hurting everywhere so just going to take it easy today.
Julie, hugs. Remember eventually it will all come together.


----------



## Gweniepooh

How adorable is that! What do you use to stuff it with? Is it something that will help keep your pins sharp?


PurpleFi said:


> This is the pincushion I've just finished


----------



## iamsam

it just compounds things when you wait - I do understand the insurance thing though. here's hoping for the best. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> No I didnt i was waiting on my new insurance to take effect. My old one no longer covered New York state. I know I should have gone any ways.


----------



## iamsam

oh yes. no break given just because they are children. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I have been with the same surgery for 33 years used to be one doctor on his own but as more houses got built in my area there are a few of them now . Here in England everything for a child is free including prescriptions and dental care till they either leave school or college (18/19) Do you have to pay for children in America ?


----------



## iamsam

and I will join in on the happy birthday greetings - hope you have a great day peggy. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Grannypeg has her birthday today
> 
> Happy Birthday and many Happy Returns!


----------



## Gweniepooh

So good to hear the positives Julie. Please accept a "BIG WELCOME" from me to your new digs.


Lurker 2 said:


> Now that I am recovering from the shock of just how rundown the house is, coupled with the damage the tenants have done- I don't notice all the iron marks , for instance on the carpet now, and my feet are liking the fact that it is a wool, not the nylon of the old house. I an getting used to the dimensions, and layout- finding things like light switches, without hassle. I like the fact that two of my torches are dynamo ones- and therefore reliable in emergency. Hopefully today there will be progress on Ringo's fence. I am going to have to take a hack saw to the rods to hang my clothes in the wardrobes- I should have hanging room for everything once I have done that. It will help when the finances recover from paying for my teeth- I think that 'advance' will be paid back by the end of this year. I am working on cutting out my major extravagance- online and telephone shopping with a Christchurch Department Store- I need to do that to find the money for the water rates. I hope to afford a few improvements- like getting a phone connection to my room- so I don't have to rush the length of the house! The way the doors are placed is good- I can keep Ringo in the main body of the house when I want access to the front door- so I have a small hallway- something I really missed in the old house. I successfully got me and the stroller down the front steps yesterday morning- was rather pleased about that one!
> Plus all the neighbours I have spoken with have been welcoming. So on balance I reckon I am off to a good start.


----------



## iamsam

now that is what I call a pin cushion - how tall is it? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> This is the pincushion I've just finished


----------



## iamsam

poor kitty. -- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, pins are all in the back and he never felt a thing


----------



## pearlone

Hey Rookie I just saw a pattern on Knitting Paradise for Shaun the Sheep. Thought of you and DGS and his Dad. If you can't find let me and I will send to you.I think you DGS would love it.


----------



## pearlone

Morning everyone. Having a rough day with the RA. Have spent the day so far on the computer. Love when I can do this, just wish the pain would go away. Have been watching videos on how to dos for knitting and crocheting. Sorry I need to catch up with all the things going on. Did see Julie is back with us. So happy her move is over with and that her neighbors are very nice and pleasant. Julie is a wonderful person.

I am teaching or should say trying to teach myself to crochet. I did make an afghan about 2 years ago, with my DSIL guiding me, but see numerous items I would like to make, also wondering if it will be easier on my hand joints to go back and forth between knitting and crocheting?????Does any one have experience with this???

Thinking of you all and wishing everyone a blessed day. Purly


----------



## iamsam

is you landlord going to do anything to bring the house up to par? have all the damages been repaired or will they eventually all be repaired? and what did you mean by "iron marks" on the carpet? am glad you are getting settled. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Now that I am recovering from the shock of just how rundown the house is, coupled with the damage the tenants have done- I don't notice all the iron marks , for instance on the carpet now, and my feet are liking the fact that it is a wool, not the nylon of the old house. I an getting used to the dimensions, and layout- finding things like light switches, without hassle. I like the fact that two of my torches are dynamo ones- and therefore reliable in emergency. Hopefully today there will be progress on Ringo's fence. I am going to have to take a hack saw to the rods to hang my clothes in the wardrobes- I should have hanging room for everything once I have done that. It will help when the finances recover from paying for my teeth- I think that 'advance' will be paid back by the end of this year. I am working on cutting out my major extravagance- online and telephone shopping with a Christchurch Department Store- I need to do that to find the money for the water rates. I hope to afford a few improvements- like getting a phone connection to my room- so I don't have to rush the length of the house! The way the doors are placed is good- I can keep Ringo in the main body of the house when I want access to the front door- so I have a small hallway- something I really missed in the old house. I successfully got me and the stroller down the front steps yesterday morning- was rather pleased about that one!
> Plus all the neighbours I have spoken with have been welcoming. So on balance I reckon I am off to a good start.


----------



## iamsam

my email notifications come and go - sometimes I have ten or fifteen in a row - then a couple of days can pass and I don't have any at all. I figure as long as I can go to "watched topics" and find the ktp I am good. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I never thought you were wrong, Sam. I still don't understand why I don't get the notifications. At least, I get the general notification for Knitting Paradise.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> that's what they always say about stuff I'm not sure about: snake, alligator, frogs legs, rabbit, etc.


If it tastes like chicken, I'll just eat chicken. At least I won't be grossed out...snake,eew!!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> now that is what I call a pin cushion - how tall is it? --- sam


He's about 11inches tall.


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> How adorable is that! What do you use to stuff it with? Is it something that will help keep your pins sharp?


Just ordinary toy stuffing, but packed very firmly.


----------



## PurpleFi

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Having a rough day with the RA. Have spent the day so far on the computer. Love when I can do this, just wish the pain would go away. Have been watching videos on how to dos for knitting and crocheting. Sorry I need to catch up with all the things going on. Did see Julie is back with us. So happy her move is over with and that her neighbors are very nice and pleasant. Julie is a wonderful person.
> 
> I am teaching or should say trying to teach myself to crochet. I did make an afghan about 2 years ago, with my DSIL guiding me, but see numerous items I would like to make, also wondering if it will be easier on my hand joints to go back and forth between knitting and crocheting?????Does any one have experience with this???
> 
> Thinking of you all and wishing everyone a blessed day. Purly


Hi Pearlie, l am always swapping between knitying, crochet and sewing. It really does help to keep changing. Xxxx hope you feel easier soon.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Wise move on your and Marla's part. Years ago my daughter and her partner rented a spare room to a "friend". They were away for the weekend and that friend had a party and there was a lot of damage. They no longer wanted that kind of friend so didn't have a problem kicking her out!!
> Junek


I don't think I'd have much problem after that either.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday GrannyPeg!!! Hope it is a special day for you to enjoy along with many more. {{{HUGS}}}}


From me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> This is the pincushion I've just finished


Awe, he's cute!!! Nice work.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, pins are all in the back and he never felt a thing


 :XD: Acupuncture kitty!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Now that I am recovering from the shock of just how rundown the house is, coupled with the damage the tenants have done- I don't notice all the iron marks , for instance on the carpet now, and my feet are liking the fact that it is a wool, not the nylon of the old house. I an getting used to the dimensions, and layout- finding things like light switches, without hassle. I like the fact that two of my torches are dynamo ones- and therefore reliable in emergency. Hopefully today there will be progress on Ringo's fence. I am going to have to take a hack saw to the rods to hang my clothes in the wardrobes- I should have hanging room for everything once I have done that. It will help when the finances recover from paying for my teeth- I think that 'advance' will be paid back by the end of this year. I am working on cutting out my major extravagance- online and telephone shopping with a Christchurch Department Store- I need to do that to find the money for the water rates. I hope to afford a few improvements- like getting a phone connection to my room- so I don't have to rush the length of the house! The way the doors are placed is good- I can keep Ringo in the main body of the house when I want access to the front door- so I have a small hallway- something I really missed in the old house. I successfully got me and the stroller down the front steps yesterday morning- was rather pleased about that one!
> Plus all the neighbours I have spoken with have been welcoming. So on balance I reckon I am off to a good start.


It sounds like a positive all in all, hopefully it will continue to be so from here on out. 
Great that the neighbors are all friendly so far, hopefully, that will also continue, makes it so much more pleasant in the neighborhood.


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: Acupuncture kitty!


Are you all trying to feel guilty about sticking pins in him?


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been griping a little because my helpers have been rushing me with the unpacking- and tidying up after me- whereas I need to locate and arrange stuff. I need to find homes for a couple of big items- just not enough room! Things like someone has put the bowl I use for mixing my bread impossibly high up- and the laundry is chock a block- but they have said they can give me time on Thursday and I hope then to work on that one!


Well, they kind of need to take into account what you use regularly and how you use things, so that they are put into places that are appropriately accessible.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I've been busy with Social Security today. Took about a month to get a phone appointment and would have been longer to go to the office in person. Apparently when my husband started his social security benefits, mine should have been increased. He started about 2 yrs. ago. I have missed out on a lot of money:shock: They may not make it retroactive, but at least I will get an increase now.  :wink: 

Just want to make sure you know this so none of you miss out on any little increase that might help you. Unfortunately, they do not tell you that your SS can increase at this time. Late is better than never though. Now they need to get hold of DH to make sure he is still married to me.

Reading a book with some old fashioned remedies. One is to put apple cider vinegar into a pint jar and add 8 cloves of garlic finely chopped with a knife. Shake & refrigerate. Ok to use after 1 hr. Fights cold, flu, and unknown maladies. Take 1 T in 4-6 oz. of water every 4 hrs. After 2 wks. strain the garlic out and keep the vinegar for the above and to flavor salads.
Also for colds, zinc lozenges (I learned this in Austria.) vitamin C, elderberry extract and echinacea. 
One I like in addition to my formula I've given here before is plain old fashioned salt with warm water. They recommend sea salt in this book. I guess that old joke about the garlic cure is it keeps the people away from you so you don't get sick :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## grandma sherry

Completely caught up for the second time in 2015. Have been having a slow computer at times, even with checking for viruses regularly. Also hit snow that someone plowed onto the road and went sailing into a ditch (was going quite slow until I hit the snow but boy did it seem to speed up after that. I was fine but my mini van sustained some damage from a tree. I have finished a sweater for DD2 and an Olaf hat for DGS2. Working on a Sully hat for DGS1 and a sweater for me. Have "cheesy" picture of DGS2 in his hat that I will try to post.
Sam the recipes are great as usual, and I really like the pattern you are using for your new afghan.
Darowil and Kate thanks for the summaries and pictures, sure helps those of us who can't keep up.
Mellie it is good to see you back and to know you have moved out of that apartment. Sorry to hear about the headaches and cyst, as well as your MIL's DH. Wondering if you were able to make it to the craft sale to sell all your knits. Hope you are able to get that new computer with your profit share.
Julie I am glad you have moved, although I know you have lots of work ahead of you. Glad Ringo seems content and the neighbours seem nice. It will take you time to make this house a home for you.
Sonja I am sorry to hear your husband's heart is in such bad shape but like others have said, he has a good attitude.
Kate and Cmaliza it is good that both of you will soon be losing your extra leg wear.
Caren hope you won't require a cast on your wrist.
TNS love the baby helmet and matching boots.
Purple the French grandchildren are gorgeous (as are all of them).
Sorlenna the peacock shawl is beautiful, can't wait to see it done.
Kaye Jo sorry to hear about your uncle. Glad the kids have their house and will not have guests.
Happy belated anniversary to Sassafras and DH, as well as any others celebrating.
Also happy birthday to all those I have missed.
Prayers for all in need and HUGS to all.
Sherry


----------



## RookieRetiree

pearlone said:


> Hey Rookie I just saw a pattern on Knitting Paradise for Shaun the Sheep. Thought of you and DGS and his Dad. If you can't find let me and I will send to you.I think you DGS would love it.


I'll look for it --- that would be awesome -- if you've already saved it and want to send it, that works too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> He's about 11inches tall.


Ah -- Tom Cat!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been busy with Social Security today. Took about a month to get a phone appointment and would have been longer to go to the office in person. Apparently when my husband started his social security benefits, mine should have been increased. He started about 2 yrs. ago. I have missed out on a lot of money:shock: They may not make it retroactive, but at least I will get an increase now.  :wink:
> 
> Just want to make sure you know this so none of you miss out on any little increase that might help you. Unfortunately, they do not tell you that your SS can increase at this time. Late is better than never though. Now they need to get hold of DH to make sure he is still married to me.
> 
> Reading a book with some old fashioned remedies. One is to put apple cider vinegar into a pint jar and add 8 cloves of garlic finely chopped with a knife. Shake & refrigerate. Ok to use after 1 hr. Fights cold, flu, and unknown maladies. Take 1 T in 4-6 oz. of water every 4 hrs. After 2 wks. strain the garlic out and keep the vinegar for the above and to flavor salads.
> Also for colds, zinc lozenges (I learned this in Austria.) vitamin C, elderberry extract and echinacea.
> One I like in addition to my formula I've given here before is plain old fashioned salt with warm water. They recommend sea salt in this book. I guess that old joke about the garlic cure is it keeps the people away from you so you don't get sick :XD: :XD: :XD:


A bump up from SS is always good - ask if you can get a retro -- a nice chunk all at once is really nice.


----------



## gagesmom

5:45pm here and I have just caught up. You all are the best ever, tears pouring down my checks for all the love and prayers you have given me. I will never be able to thank you all enough for this.
Julie I am so happy to hear that you have moved and you and ringo are happy and healthy&#128077;
Nicho my heart goes out to you for having to say good bye to your fur baby. It is hard to say goodbye, but harder to watch them suffer.
Caren I am so sorry to hear about your pain, healing vibes for you.
I am sure that I have forgotten to reply to someone. Sorry.&#128543;


----------



## PurpleFi

gagesmom said:


> 5:45pm here and I have just caught up. You all are the best ever, tears pouring down my checks for all the love and prayers you have given me. I will never be able to thank you all enough for this.
> Julie I am so happy to hear that you have moved and you and ringo are happy and healthy👍
> Nicho my heart goes out to you for having to say good bye to your fur baby. It is hard to say goodbye, but harder to watch them suffer.
> Caren I am so sorry to hear about your pain, healing vibes for you.
> I am sure that I have forgotten to reply to someone. Sorry.😟


Don't worry Mel. We are so glad you are back with us. Xxx sending you loads of hugs


----------



## gagesmom

PurpleFi said:


> Don't worry Mel. We are so glad you are back with us. Xxx sending you loads of hugs


💞


----------



## RookieRetiree

jknappva said:


> If it tastes like chicken, I'll just eat chicken. At least I won't be grossed out...snake,eew!!
> Junek


My sentiments, exactly. I remember a big family dinner with my in-laws and my DMIL wanted everyone to order something different so that the food could be passed around for others to taste -- so that evening the orders were for:

1) beef
2) pork
3) shrimp
4) scallops
5) chicken
6) lamb
7) veal
8) mussels
9) tuna
10) and perch....it was quite amazing what a wide variety of food we're lucky to have available to us.

Notice, no snake, no alligator, no frogs legs.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> My sentiments, exactly. I remember a big family dinner with my in-laws and my DMIL wanted everyone to order something different so that the food could be passed around for others to taste -- so that evening the orders were for:
> 
> 1) beef
> 2) pork
> 3) shrimp
> 4) scallops
> 5) chicken
> 6) lamb
> 7) veal
> 8) mussels
> 9) tuna
> 10) and perch....it was quite amazing what a wide variety of food we're lucky to have available to us.
> 
> Notice, no snake, no alligator, no frogs legs.


That was a neat idea. Years ago when I occasionally got to travel with a group to Houston to the quilt show, the shop owner would often order something outrageous (I remember alligator, not much taste) so everyone could taste it. I grew up on frog legs (also not much taste but interesting texture) and mountain oysters (bull balls, like them) and most every part of a cow or pig. My mom even cooked chicken feet, considered them a delicacy (NOT ME).


----------



## Bulldog

Hello My Angels,
I have been so busy. I think Jeanette is doing the same thing I am. I spent hours yesterday working on cleaning the kitchen and den and did several loads of washing. Today I cleaned two of the three bathrooms and swept and mopped all of the tile floors. Needless to say I am on a heating pad and Tylenol now. Think tomorrow I am going to get our room and vacuum all the floors. That will leave me with only or bedroom and the living room to dust.
I have been browsing Ravelry and etsy for sock patterns. I have been too tired to knit. Daralene, I do hope you will give the 9 circular a try. My hands do not hurt with this and I have arthritis in them. It is not that I am trying to get you to do it my way, but I think we all need to try the different ways to make them and find what is comfortable for us. I just learned magic loop but I incorporated two socks on two circs next. I start with magic loop switch to the 9 circ after the toe is worked and doe the instep and foot, then do the heel (FLK heel) on dpns, then do the leg and BO with the 9 circular. There is no one way that all of us are going to like. It is just my opinion.
TAMI, it sounds like you day out with DH was wonderful. Did I ever tell you My Dad was a carman on the Illinois Central Railroad? It is a shame so many miss the opportunity of riding a train. When I was 16 I rode the train all the way to Massachusetts to meet my Moms family. It was so much fun. Did you say you dont like toe up socks. I just cannot seem to master the Kitchener and it is a lifesaver for me. Not sure about whether the three needle BO would be comfortable. Im not sure I like Jennys Stretchy Bo though but dont know of another one that doesnt ruffle or flare out.
JEANETTE, Prayers are being offered for your Aunt. Fourty year old kids should be taking care of her.
KAYE JO, WOOOHOOO on the clearing on your sons house. Allyson had one couple that was interested in her house but nothing has come of it. I am so praying it sells and Carley can spent her Senior Year of High School at home with her family. So glad the fur babies made it through their remodeling with flying colors and you got David a new guitar. That is something the two of you can enjoy together.
SORLENNA, I love the Shawl pattern. That is going to be so pretty and knowing you you will whip it up in no time.
RAILYNN, Happy Birthday to your son. Brag away. I would be proud of him too. Would you thank him for his service to his country and his community?
CAREN, I am so sorry for the pain in your wrist. Is it broken. Will it require surgery? Someone mentioned your hand. Maybe I am confused.
VEGAS SHARON, It is a shame when our men serve their country (thank him for me) and cannot find a job when they come home. And it is more mind boggling when they find it an escape from family. Those poor little boys are left with a lunatic. Prayers are being said for them.
MELLIE, you just snuggle up in that blanket and feel the love that was put into it..We are all earnestly praying for healing from this cyst and h/a. If this is a result of living in the mold you certainly should consult legal help for compensation. My sincerest condolensces to Gregs Mom in the loss of her DH. She and the family with be lifted up in prayer for comfort and peace in the days to come. Great about the profit sharing check. This will help on the purchase of you a good computer. We have really missed you here, hon.
JOY (DESERT) , I pray by the time you read this that ole headache will be gone.
CAROL, Just rub it in, sweetie. I hate I cant get the Hallmark channel.
DENISE, My heart goes out to you. You did the kindest thing you could do for you beloved furbaby. Prayers are being said for comfort and peace for you and the family
KATHY, Hope by now you have picked up a load. You and Lila travel safely.
I dont know what I did to make my post turn out like this. Must catch up now on what I have missed. Pray it is beginning to look like home for Julie. Life will be so different when she has neighbors that love her and an understanding and helpful landlord.
I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Pup lover

Hope all are doing well. Condolences to those who have lost loved ones both human and furry. 

board meeting tonight so have to go back to work. Unfortunately i think its going to be a long one. Ordered two books that came today from knit picks. No sew knits by Kristen TenDyke and knitting fresh brioche by Nancy marchant. I do not like sewing my knitting its just not easy for me and i can't make a nice seam. There are some nice sweaters in there and brioche has always fascinated me. I need at least four more hands and another day or so in the week so i can knit everything i want to!!!! Have decided i want to organize my stash by weight makes more sense when i see a pattern to go right to the right size yarn. Probably do that over spring break. Need to make a list of the yarns needed for a couple patterns in my near future to do list on case i find something Friday to buy. Lol. My tea kettle died! DH got me a really cheap one from Wal-Mart but didn't like any of the ones they had there. He said they were awkward to hold hard even for him to open. Said we will look when we go to Bloomington next. Off to eat and look through my new books before i have to leave again.

Prayers and hugs


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> This is the pincushion I've just finished


Ooohhh 😱😱 I love your pincushion!! What a fabulous idea and so much more practical than the tiny ones.


----------



## pacer

Happy Birthday Grannypeg. May your day be filled with many blessings.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> it just compounds things when you wait - I do understand the insurance thing though. here's hoping for the best. --- sam


Yes it does compound things. Got my xrays today now have to wait until my doctor gets to see them to find out what is going on. That won't be until tomorrow I never understood why have to wait. If I had of gone into the emergency room I would have the results right away.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> It's on Me-TV here -- which is channel 223 on our Comcast Cable -- not sure what channel it would be on there in Defiance -- you should be able to Google it --- it's the same channel as plays Perry Mason, Rockford Files, Columbo, Quincy, Canon, Gunsmoke, Bonanza, Rifleman, and many other oldies.


I've never heard of me tv. Sounds like a channel i would like though. Quincy was a favorite!


----------



## Pup lover

Caren hope your arm feels better soon!

Purple love the pin cushion!! I would use the back like you are.

One of the teachers i work with, her husband who is 67 going on 68 just discovered that he never signed up for Medicare when he turned 65. He thought you did it when you did social security which he is ready to do. Come to find out if you don't file for Medicare on time ie 6 months before you turn 65, you have to pay a penalty to Medicare and now his pension funds knows and they are going to make him repay funds he shouldn't have received from them cause he should have been getting Medicare they are taking like a third of his pension to repay this but havent told them how long they are going to keep taking money. Sure feel sorry them. Never thought about a penalty for not claiming it when you should.


----------



## jknappva

grandma sherry said:


> Completely caught up for the second time in 2015. Have been having a slow computer at times, even with checking for viruses regularly. Also hit snow that someone plowed onto the road and went sailing into a ditch (was going quite slow until I hit the snow but boy did it seem to speed up after that. I was fine but my mini van sustained some damage from a tree. I have finished a sweater for DD2 and an Olaf hat for DGS2. Working on a Sully hat for DGS1 and a sweater for me. Have "cheesy" picture of DGS2 in his hat that I will try to post.
> Sam the recipes are great as usual, and I really like the pattern you are using for your new afghan.
> Darowil and Kate thanks for the summaries and pictures, sure helps those of us who can't keep up.
> Mellie it is good to see you back and to know you have moved out of that apartment. Sorry to hear about the headaches and cyst, as well as your MIL's DH. Wondering if you were able to make it to the craft sale to sell all your knits. Hope you are able to get that new computer with your profit share.
> Julie I am glad you have moved, although I know you have lots of work ahead of you. Glad Ringo seems content and the neighbours seem nice. It will take you time to make this house a home for you.
> Sonja I am sorry to hear your husband's heart is in such bad shape but like others have said, he has a good attitude.
> Kate and Cmaliza it is good that both of you will soon be losing your extra leg wear.
> Caren hope you won't require a cast on your wrist.
> TNS love the baby helmet and matching boots.
> Purple the French grandchildren are gorgeous (as are all of them).
> Sorlenna the peacock shawl is beautiful, can't wait to see it done.
> Kaye Jo sorry to hear about your uncle. Glad the kids have their house and will not have guests.
> Happy belated anniversary to Sassafras and DH, as well as any others celebrating.
> Also happy birthday to all those I have missed.
> Prayers for all in need and HUGS to all.
> Sherry


I'm relieved to hear you weren't hurt even though your minivan was.
Hope you can join us more often.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> 5:45pm here and I have just caught up. You all are the best ever, tears pouring down my checks for all the love and prayers you have given me. I will never be able to thank you all enough for this.
> Julie I am so happy to hear that you have moved and you and ringo are happy and healthy👍
> Nicho my heart goes out to you for having to say good bye to your fur baby. It is hard to say goodbye, but harder to watch them suffer.
> Caren I am so sorry to hear about your pain, healing vibes for you.
> I am sure that I have forgotten to reply to someone. Sorry.😟


My dear Mel, you know you are very special to us. We were all worried when we went so long without hearing from you. I hope you can get your new laptop soon!!
Hugs, dear sister of my heart,
Junek


----------



## Strawberry4u

kehinkle said:


> If no one has suggested it, try darowil's workshop or look on Ravelry for the fish lip kiss heel. Both are excellent toe up socks.
> 
> Kathy


Thank you will look it up


----------



## Strawberry4u

nanacaren,
I don't understand why you have to wait to get the results of your x-rays. You are right if you went to the ER you would have it all taken care of by now. I hope you get this fixed soon and I send healing prayers to you.


----------



## vabchnonnie

It's evening - I said I would be back, I'm back. Didn't realize it would be so late in the day. Not like Betty with so much energy I really did something, I think in my case I really did nothing...poor me, poor house.

Our winds are terrible, several times I have looked outside to see if it was snowing. Just took puppy out and sure bundled up, still was freezing. She and I cuddled under the blanket for a while when we got back inside, one more trip 9:30--10, that's it til morning.

Another day and no handwork of any kind, not good. Nothing will get done that way, perhaps tomorrow.

My prayer list is getting longer each day, I go over each one twice a day, church members and friends etc. We each have so many concerns; amazing how God can hear us and send so many blessings our way, truly wonderful. 

What are your plans for tomorrow, ditto for today's like mine? Sometimes it's like that. Does anyone know where there is some energy for me, as the saying goes, believe mine got up and went. Will try to get caught up on the posts for today before tomorrows start. Enjoy the rest of your day...VA Sharon


----------



## pacer

Caren...So sorry to hear of the pain in your hand/wrist? I hope you get some relief soon.

Purplefi...Love your new pin cushion although that cat is smiling in the front it must be thinking what a pain in the butt you are! So cute.

Cashmeregma....I do hope that SS gives you back pay that appears to be due to you.  One never knows all the rules and regulations of all this stuff. 

I am working to complete my 6th baby sweater for charity. Of course I still have sew up some of the other sweaters yet. I will try to do the sleeve seam and let my girlfriend doing more of the weaving in of threads. Not much happening here other than knitting and working and house chores. We are to get an arctic blast starting tomorrow through the weekend and expecting 1-3 inches of snow again tomorrow. The snow fall is not much, not sure I will want that colder air though.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pup lover said:


> Caren hope your arm feels better soon!
> 
> Purple love the pin cushion!! I would use the back like you are.
> 
> One of the teachers i work with, her husband who is 67 going on 68 just discovered that he never signed up for Medicare when he turned 65. He thought you did it when you did social security which he is ready to do. Come to find out if you don't file for Medicare on time ie 6 months before you turn 65, you have to pay a penalty to Medicare and now his pension funds knows and they are going to make him repay funds he shouldn't have received from them cause he should have been getting Medicare they are taking like a third of his pension to repay this but havent told them how long they are going to keep taking money. Sure feel sorry them. Never thought about a penalty for not claiming it when you should.


Absolutely this happens .... if he was on any other coverage (VA benefits (Tri-care) or his or her employer benefits) then he had "creditable coverage" and shouldn't have to pay the penalty...but it's a good caution for everyone. Medicare A is free if you sign up for it at the earliest eligibility date (first of the month in which you turn 65) so absolutely sign up for that even if you have other coverage. Part B costs a premium based on when you elect this coverage - and if you don't elect the coverage when first eligible, you may be assessed a penalty. It's based on trying to avoid "adverse selection" -- people not paying into an insurance policy (risk pool) unless they need it (very sick) so that causes more expenses than received in premiums.

There's a form from Medicare that they can fill out showing that he had other "creditable" (as good as or better than Medicare B) from the dates he was originally eligible and when he applied. If he or your teacher friend have problems getting this fixed, let them know my email and I can help them out....no need for them to lose part of their pension if this can be fixed retroactively.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Caren hope your arm feels better soon!
> 
> Purple love the pin cushion!! I would use the back like you are.
> 
> One of the teachers i work with, her husband who is 67 going on 68 just discovered that he never signed up for Medicare when he turned 65. He thought you did it when you did social security which he is ready to do. Come to find out if you don't file for Medicare on time ie 6 months before you turn 65, you have to pay a penalty to Medicare and now his pension funds knows and they are going to make him repay funds he shouldn't have received from them cause he should have been getting Medicare they are taking like a third of his pension to repay this but havent told them how long they are going to keep taking money. Sure feel sorry them. Never thought about a penalty for not claiming it when you should.


I learned about that and fortunately. as a spouse, I can change to Medicare when DH retires. They will not penalize me because it will be a lifetime change for both of us, but I did go to a meeting to find this out. Unfortunately, they are right about fining him and it is sad because he is on less income and now they are taking away income from him. So sorry that they let people go on without advising them. It is so confusing with so much that I can understand messing up even with going to meetings. So sad that he is being penalized.

I figured why use the government money while DH still has health insurance, but I did make sure it was ok to do. You think they would appreciate one signing up later so that less funds are taken. Perhaps it is too hard to keep track of everyone. Rookie will know more. I do wonder if I should have taken it, but now there is no choice. I will have to wait for DH to retire.


----------



## Cashmeregma

They weren't certain I would get it retroactive. She said she would look into it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just checking in - it's been a long day. Good news from my SIL's doctor visit - all things are headed in the right direction - water retention is lessening, heart is returning to normal rhythms on it's own, BP is good, EKG was good. He adjusted some meds and ordered low salt diet meals and monitor fluid intake. Checking with Medicare for how long she can stay in rehab place (not so bad a place for those kinds of places) - hoping until after next Tuesday when she sees cardiologist again. Need to check on some Medicare D plan coverage for some of the new meds....and then I'll head off to bed -- I want to compose an email tomorrow with the summary of the PA visit and a checklist of things that need to be decided. praying for divine guidance.

DH gave me me an early Valentine's gift - dark chocolate covered cherries---darn, there goes the diet for today!! Good night.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> My whole everything feels more relaxed- I no longer have to run the gauntlet of that awful man to come and go! Just waiting for the inevitable bombshell when he finally does his inspection- there was a bit of debris still from the move and clean up.


I am so glad you are happier and more relaxed! Hopefully not much debris, and for all of the hassle he has put you thru, he can suck it up and take care of it at no charge! He probably won't but he should.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> we should have merle play for us at the next kap while we sit and knit. --- sam


Good luck. He won't even play for me anymore. Once in a while he will play at a jam session, as long as he can play back up. But not often.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> anxious to see the finished product. --- sam


As soon as I can make myself finish them, you will get to see them.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> Are you thinking of Cornhuskers? I use that inside the gloves and if I don't have that handy, then I'll use pure glycerine or AquaFor or vaseline. It's a bit of a wash off afterwards, but better than dirt under the fingernails which I can't stand.


No, not cornhuskers. I won't touch that with a ten foot pole. It dries my hands out too much. And middle DB was a clean freak as a teen ager. Every commercial on TV he would go wash his hands and use Cornhuskers, then go sit in the chair to watch the next segment of the program holding his hands in the air. He did this until his hands bled.

What I am thinking of came in a tube, I think white, with a yellow orange cap, about 8" long. It was specifically to put on before you did something that would make your hands stained, either for gardening, or for crafting. Something makes me think it was made by Elmer's Glue company.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> that's what they always say about stuff I'm not sure about: snake, alligator, frogs legs, rabbit, etc.


If cooked right, rabbit is very good. And it does taste a lot like chicken. And yes, says me who has had house rabbits for pets! Squirrel is about the same. Just has to be cooked by someone who knows what they are doing. Otherwise, both can taste bad.


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Spider, healing energy sent your way.
> GrannyPeg, Happy Birthday.
> Josephine, great pin cushion. Just think of it as giving kitty acupuncture.
> Bonnie, I ate rattlesnake I stepped on after someone killed and cooked it. Chicken like? Rather bland. Had turtle soup in Mexico, green color rather off putting.
> Doctor's office called and rescheduled today's appointment as she is sick. As we had heavy winds and low atmospheric pressure last couple of days my fm kicked in and didn't sleep t around 4a.m. and woke hurting everywhere so just going to take it easy today.
> Julie, hugs. Remember eventually it will all come together.


I am glad the dr. rescheduled as she is sick. You don't need it. Healing thoughts headed your way, with invisible hugs so they won't hurt.


----------



## tami_ohio

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Having a rough day with the RA. Have spent the day so far on the computer. Love when I can do this, just wish the pain would go away. Have been watching videos on how to dos for knitting and crocheting. Sorry I need to catch up with all the things going on. Did see Julie is back with us. So happy her move is over with and that her neighbors are very nice and pleasant. Julie is a wonderful person.
> 
> I am teaching or should say trying to teach myself to crochet. I did make an afghan about 2 years ago, with my DSIL guiding me, but see numerous items I would like to make, also wondering if it will be easier on my hand joints to go back and forth between knitting and crocheting?????Does any one have experience with this???
> 
> Thinking of you all and wishing everyone a blessed day. Purly


I am sorry that your RA is making you hurt today. For me, I find it helps if I have projects going on different size needles to switch back and forth with. In fact, my Chiropractor wants me to do this. Now there's a Dr. I like! Giving me permission to have more than one work in progress!


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> If it tastes like chicken, I'll just eat chicken. At least I won't be grossed out...snake,eew!!
> Junek


I wouldn't knowingly eat snake either. I don't care what it tastes like! I don't do snakes, dead or alive!


----------



## pammie1234

Long day today. I found out that I have to take and pass the TELPAS so that I can grade the ESL students. Also found out that I have to tutor. I'm not really happy about the extra work. Plus, I just do not have time for knitting. That is the biggest problem.

I ditto everyone's comments about illnesses, birthdays, and congratulations. I have to go do some computer work for school. 

I signed up for Medicare Part B today. The lady I talked to wasn't very nice to me. But it is ok now. I turn 65 this month.

Hugs to all and good night!


----------



## vabchnonnie

Oh my, the tastes of West Virginia: would take 2 rabbits or 2 squirrels, skinned and stuffed into the pressure cooker. Cook til overdone. Used the remains, except bones and the like, made gravy while biscuits were baking, such good eats. Almost as good as ham and red-eye gravy, or a pot of brown beans with onions and cornbread. Sure brings back good memories. I lived in WV from l968 to l995, no better place in some ways. Couldn't help but share this after reading about the unusual meats available. ...VA Sharon


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Angels,
> I have been so busy. I think Jeanette is doing the same thing I am. I spent hours yesterday working on cleaning the kitchen and den and did several loads of washing. Today I cleaned two of the three bathrooms and swept and mopped all of the tile floors. Needless to say I am on a heating pad and Tylenol now. Think tomorrow I am going to get our room and vacuum all the floors. That will leave me with only or bedroom and the living room to dust.
> I have been browsing Ravelry and etsy for sock patterns. I have been too tired to knit. Daralene, I do hope you will give the 9 circular a try. My hands do not hurt with this and I have arthritis in them. It is not that I am trying to get you to do it my way, but I think we all need to try the different ways to make them and find what is comfortable for us. I just learned magic loop but I incorporated two socks on two circs next. I start with magic loop switch to the 9 circ after the toe is worked and doe the instep and foot, then do the heel (FLK heel) on dpns, then do the leg and BO with the 9 circular. There is no one way that all of us are going to like. It is just my opinion.
> TAMI, it sounds like you day out with DH was wonderful. Did I ever tell you My Dad was a carman on the Illinois Central Railroad? It is a shame so many miss the opportunity of riding a train. When I was 16 I rode the train all the way to Massachusetts to meet my Moms family. It was so much fun. Did you say you dont like toe up socks. I just cannot seem to master the Kitchener and it is a lifesaver for me. Not sure about whether the three needle BO would be comfortable. Im not sure I like Jennys Stretchy Bo though but dont know of another one that doesnt ruffle or flare out.
> JEANETTE, Prayers are being offered for your Aunt. Fourty year old kids should be taking care of her.
> KAYE JO, WOOOHOOO on the clearing on your sons house. Allyson had one couple that was interested in her house but nothing has come of it. I am so praying it sells and Carley can spent her Senior Year of High School at home with her family. So glad the fur babies made it through their remodeling with flying colors and you got David a new guitar. That is something the two of you can enjoy together.
> SORLENNA, I love the Shawl pattern. That is going to be so pretty and knowing you you will whip it up in no time.
> RAILYNN, Happy Birthday to your son. Brag away. I would be proud of him too. Would you thank him for his service to his country and his community?
> CAREN, I am so sorry for the pain in your wrist. Is it broken. Will it require surgery? Someone mentioned your hand. Maybe I am confused.
> VEGAS SHARON, It is a shame when our men serve their country (thank him for me) and cannot find a job when they come home. And it is more mind boggling when they find it an escape from family. Those poor little boys are left with a lunatic. Prayers are being said for them.
> MELLIE, you just snuggle up in that blanket and feel the love that was put into it..We are all earnestly praying for healing from this cyst and h/a. If this is a result of living in the mold you certainly should consult legal help for compensation. My sincerest condolensces to Gregs Mom in the loss of her DH. She and the family with be lifted up in prayer for comfort and peace in the days to come. Great about the profit sharing check. This will help on the purchase of you a good computer. We have really missed you here, hon.
> JOY (DESERT) , I pray by the time you read this that ole headache will be gone.
> CAROL, Just rub it in, sweetie. I hate I cant get the Hallmark channel.
> DENISE, My heart goes out to you. You did the kindest thing you could do for you beloved furbaby. Prayers are being said for comfort and peace for you and the family
> KATHY, Hope by now you have picked up a load. You and Lila travel safely.
> I dont know what I did to make my post turn out like this. Must catch up now on what I have missed. Pray it is beginning to look like home for Julie. Life will be so different when she has neighbors that love her and an understanding and helpful landlord.
> I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


Betty, you really need to slow down on all that cleaning! You will do so much better if you do just a little bit at a time. You won't be in so much pain that way.

We really enjoy watching trains, and do ride occasionally. We have taken Amtrak to California, Vermont, Pennsylvania. And from Vancouver to Toronto. And some excursion train rides also. We love it. No, I don't think you have told me about your Dad being a carman on the Illinois Central. Oh, the stories he could tell, I'll bet!


----------



## tami_ohio

Pup lover said:


> Hope all are doing well. Condolences to those who have lost loved ones both human and furry.
> 
> board meeting tonight so have to go back to work. Unfortunately i think its going to be a long one. Ordered two books that came today from knit picks. No sew knits by Kristen TenDyke and knitting fresh brioche by Nancy marchant. I do not like sewing my knitting its just not easy for me and i can't make a nice seam. There are some nice sweaters in there and brioche has always fascinated me. I need at least four more hands and another day or so in the week so i can knit everything i want to!!!! Have decided i want to organize my stash by weight makes more sense when i see a pattern to go right to the right size yarn. Probably do that over spring break. Need to make a list of the yarns needed for a couple patterns in my near future to do list on case i find something Friday to buy. Lol. My tea kettle died! DH got me a really cheap one from Wal-Mart but didn't like any of the ones they had there. He said they were awkward to hold hard even for him to open. Said we will look when we go to Bloomington next. Off to eat and look through my new books before i have to leave again.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


Sorry you have to go back to work for a board meeting, and a long one, at that.

I have been organizing mine by weight also, except I am separating my kitchen cotton from all of the rest of it. I'm not sure I have enough totes yet!

Sorry about your tea kettle. No fun. But have fun shopping for a new one.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> Just checking in - it's been a long day. Good news from my SIL's doctor visit - all things are headed in the right direction - water retention is lessening, heart is returning to normal rhythms on it's own, BP is good, EKG was good. He adjusted some meds and ordered low salt diet meals and monitor fluid intake. Checking with Medicare for how long she can stay in rehab place (not so bad a place for those kinds of places) - hoping until after next Tuesday when she sees cardiologist again. Need to check on some Medicare D plan coverage for some of the new meds....and then I'll head off to bed -- I want to compose an email tomorrow with the summary of the PA visit and a checklist of things that need to be decided. praying for divine guidance.
> 
> DH gave me me an early Valentine's gift - dark chocolate covered cherries---darn, there goes the diet for today!! Good night.


Keeping your DSIL and you in my prayers, her for healing, you for patience and whatever you need to sort things out.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got back from having taxes done. Ugh! At first our accountant though we were going to have to pay a bunch but thank goodness we can still claim DD since she lives with us and is a student so we will instead a a little back. Whew.
> 
> Thank God for folks that do accounting/taxes and insurance. I would hate either one of those careers. Dealing with those things just makes my stomach churn....LOL. If you fall into one of those categories then my hat is off to you.
> 
> Okay, off to knit. TTYL


What a relief not to need to pay any taxes.
Not a job I would want either


----------



## darowil

Don't think I was on at all yesterday, Had bible study at church and then headed off to see India finally win a cricket match over here. They were playing a warm up match against Afghaistan- so they have been very demoralised if they had lost that one. They won it very well.

Sunday India are playing Pakistan here in Adelaide and Maryanne was saying that it is anticipated that it will be the most watched cricket match in history. Both countires have a large population are are crazy about cricket and it is a World Cup match so huge viewing in those two countries, Also expect large numbers in Australia but after Australia the 4 th highest is anticipated to the US! Becuase of the large numbers of Indian and Pakistanis living there I assume (sure not because of the popularity of cricket there!). I will not be watching it on TV as I will be there.

And now to try and get somewhere towards catching up yesterday and today's posts. Will just read and record for the summary but no comments- well in theory!


----------



## kehinkle

Hi all,

Had a short run today (126 miles total) and am now just west of Detroit.Want to stay near home but need longer runs than that. We'll see what tomorrow brings and then I am going home on Thursday to drop Lila off before I go to Chicago.

Back on my phone as the tablet didn't want to load knitting paradise.

Julie, glad you are getting settled in. Hate when things are put where I can't reach them. 

Caren, hoping they get the x rays read and your wrist/arm taken care of. 

Healing thoughts to all who need them. 

Purple, as soon as I saw your pin cushion I thought about kitty acupuncture. Then I read where several other thought the same thing. Cute kitty. Can't wait too see the mini one.

Did get several rows done on the knit shawl today. Put in a lifeline as I'm not sure I have enough yarn for a second repeat of the lace pattern but thought I would try. If not, then it won't hurt to frog back to the line and just do the second chart and bind off. 

Take care, 

Kathy


----------



## Kansas g-ma

vabchnonnie said:


> Oh my, the tastes of West Virginia: would take 2 rabbits or 2 squirrels, skinned and stuffed into the pressure cooker. Cook til overdone. Used the remains, except bones and the like, made gravy while biscuits were baking, such good eats. Almost as good as ham and red-eye gravy, or a pot of brown beans with onions and cornbread. Sure brings back good memories. I lived in WV from l968 to l995, no better place in some ways. Couldn't help but share this after reading about the unusual meats available. ...VA Sharon


An old Black lady taught us to cook rabbits in the oven by larding the large muscles with a small piece of bacon, just enough to fit the slit. Dump some BBQ sauce over them and bake. Wonderful. Grew up on rabbit and ate it a bunch when first married-- DH came home one night with 19 rabbits his boss had shot and didn't want to clean. Of course, DH had no clue how to dress them but he learned fast! I fixed rabbit every way I knew how for several weeks.


----------



## Grandmapaula

tami_ohio said:


> No, not cornhuskers. I won't touch that with a ten foot pole. It dries my hands out too much. And middle DB was a clean freak as a teen ager. Every commercial on TV he would go wash his hands and use Cornhuskers, then go sit in the chair to watch the next segment of the program holding his hands in the air. He did this until his hands bled.
> 
> What I am thinking of came in a tube, I think white, with a yellow orange cap, about 8" long. It was specifically to put on before you did something that would make your hands stained, either for gardening, or for crafting. Something makes me think it was made by Elmer's Glue company.


Tami, were you thinking of Silicone Glove by Avon - that's what popped into my head?


----------



## jheiens

Kansas g-ma said:


> An old Black lady taught us to cook rabbits in the oven by larding the large muscles with a small piece of bacon, just enough to fit the slit. Dump some BBQ sauce over them and bake. Wonderful. Grew up on rabbit and ate it a bunch when first married-- DH came home one night with 19 rabbits his boss had shot and didn't want to clean. Of course, DH had no clue how to dress them but he learned fast! I fixed rabbit every way I knew how for several weeks.


My favorite for squirrel is a pot pie, Mary Jo, with biscuits or pie crust. Rabbit is good that way, too.

I did have the opportunity to eat fresh water eel when I attended a fish fry put on by professional, Mississippi River fishermen when we lived in Missouri. The DDs were school there in the very early '80s and '90s. Our church had ''planted'' a church for the fishing folk who thought that they weren't comfortable at the big church ''uptown''.

The eel is deep-fried after being sliced from back to belly, much like a salmon steak is cut. The tastes was delicious, not fishy at all and very moist. Would love to have that opportunity again.

We all really enjoy venison, whatever its source--deer, elk, etc. Tim's mom is great at cleaning a carcass, cutting it up small enough to get it into the house, boning many pieces if I ask. Otherwise, I get that taken care of before wrapping for the freezer.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> An old Black lady taught us to cook rabbits in the oven by larding the large muscles with a small piece of bacon, just enough to fit the slit. Dump some BBQ sauce over them and bake. Wonderful. Grew up on rabbit and ate it a bunch when first married-- DH came home one night with 19 rabbits his boss had shot and didn't want to clean. Of course, DH had no clue how to dress them but he learned fast! I fixed rabbit every way I knew how for several weeks.


My great aunt and uncle raised meat rabbits when I was very little. I am very sure I ate "chicken" (rabbit) many times at their house! I may have told this story here before, but maybe not. My great uncle's sister and her husband and kids liked to show up unannounced for Sunday dinner. She would not eat rabbit. At her funeral, my mom & dad, along with my aunt and uncle took my great aunt to the funeral. They stopped to eat on the way. My great aunt had fried chicken. When she was finished, she quietly wrapped up the bones, and tucked them in her purse. My aunt was new to the family, and thought this very strange, but didn't say anything. When my great aunt went up to the casket, she put the wrapped up chicken bones in the casket with her sister-in-law! My aunt about had a fit. She learned the story behind it on the way home! :lol: :lol: :lol: We still laugh about it. The only one left is mom. But the rest of us still remember and laugh.


----------



## tami_ohio

Grandmapaula said:


> Tami, were you thinking of Silicone Glove by Avon - that's what popped into my head?


That isn't what I was thinking of, because I remember seeing it in the craft stores, but is very similar.


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> My favorite for squirrel is a pot pie, Mary Jo, with biscuits or pie crust. Rabbit is good that way, too.
> 
> I did have the opportunity to eat fresh water eel when I attended a fish fry put on by professional, Mississippi River fishermen when we lived in Missouri. The DDs were school there in the very early '80s and '90s. Our church had ''planted'' a church for the fishing folk who thought that they weren't comfortable at the big church ''uptown''.
> 
> The eel is deep-fried after being sliced from back to belly, much like a salmon steak is cut. The tastes was delicious, not fishy at all and very moist. Would love to have that opportunity again.
> 
> We all really enjoy venison, whatever its source--deer, elk, etc. Tim's mom is great at cleaning a carcass, cutting it up small enough to get it into the house, boning many pieces if I ask. Otherwise, I get that taken care of before wrapping for the freezer.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Venison! Yum!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Nice selection....there used to be restaurant here that specialized in alligator. I didn't particularly care for it. Would never order it again. Also, many, many years ago ( like 40 yrs.) my former in-laws caught a really big snapping turtle in the river. My MIL, unbeknowst to me, fried it for dinner. It really did look and taste like chicken but had a more beefy texture. Quite good. Never had it since though. And I remember once as a child going with a friend to her grandparents and having rabbit stew. Must have liked it but never had it again. My dad used to go bird hunting and bring home quail; that was delicious but again it has been a very, very long time ago. And the other day I saw ground venison at the grocery store which I have never seen it sold in stores before. I like venison if it is prepared well.I had a former colleague that was quite the deer hunter and I would get a deer every fall from him and just paid for the processing. Again, it has been close to 20 years since I've had venison. DH is not a hunter at all.


RookieRetiree said:


> My sentiments, exactly. I remember a big family dinner with my in-laws and my DMIL wanted everyone to order something different so that the food could be passed around for others to taste -- so that evening the orders were for:
> 
> 1) beef
> 2) pork
> 3) shrimp
> 4) scallops
> 5) chicken
> 6) lamb
> 7) veal
> 8) mussels
> 9) tuna
> 10) and perch....it was quite amazing what a wide variety of food we're lucky to have available to us.
> 
> Notice, no snake, no alligator, no frogs legs.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is horrible! (re:medicare mess up). I didn't put in for medicare; soc.sec. contacted me saying that since I was disabled they were waving the 2 year period between when I got disability status and were making me eligible for medicare (something to do with why I was disabled; figured it was due to my age and having had cancer.) DH will be 65 in may and I guess I need to call soc.sec. and ask about him getting medicare. He's been getting information about it but nothing that had to be returned to them. I will call tomorrow just to be sure.



Pup lover said:


> Caren hope your arm feels better soon!
> 
> Purple love the pin cushion!! I would use the back like you are.
> 
> One of the teachers i work with, her husband who is 67 going on 68 just discovered that he never signed up for Medicare when he turned 65. He thought you did it when you did social security which he is ready to do. Come to find out if you don't file for Medicare on time ie 6 months before you turn 65, you have to pay a penalty to Medicare and now his pension funds knows and they are going to make him repay funds he shouldn't have received from them cause he should have been getting Medicare they are taking like a third of his pension to repay this but havent told them how long they are going to keep taking money. Sure feel sorry them. Never thought about a penalty for not claiming it when you should.


----------



## StellaK

Cashmeregma said:


> They weren't certain I would get it retroactive. She said she would look into it.


About the Social Security: I was not eligible for any SS when i retired due to my teacher's pension which offset the SS amount. However, at age 71, I qualified for a small amount on my own. That also meant I could get Medicare on my own small earnings. Before I qualified for my Medicare on my dead husbands earnings. Now I receive enough to pay my part B plus $120 per month. I got six months back pay on the SS.
By the way the SS administration sent me a letter to let me know I had qualified for SS. StellaK


----------



## jheiens

One year when Don was on strike from work, it was our turn to have the extended family in for Christmas Eve dinner. Don had been hunting to supplement our food. We had rabbits and quail & doves in the freezer; so I got a recipe from my uncle's Italian-born mother for ''red rabbit'' as she called it. I cooked up 5 rabbits in homemade marinara sauce for most of the crowd. My mom, who refused to eat the rabbit because it ''wasn't Christmas'' without ham or turkey, chose to eat quail and doves in milk gravy. Both were delicious and, of course, we had other dishes to round out the festive meal; but there were only 2 forelegs of the rabbit left after feeding 29 people. Mom didn't leave much of the birds in the milk gravy either.

Turned our to be a very successful meal.

Ohio Joy



Gweniepooh said:


> Nice selection....there used to be restaurant here that specialized in alligator. I didn't particularly care for it. Would never order it again. Also, many, many years ago ( like 40 yrs.) my former in-laws caught a really big snapping turtle in the river. My MIL, unbeknowst to me, fried it for dinner. It really did look and taste like chicken but had a more beefy texture. Quite good. Never had it since though. And I remember once as a child going with a friend to her grandparents and having rabbit stew. Must have liked it but never had it again. My dad used to go bird hunting and bring home quail; that was delicious but again it has been a very, very long time ago. And the other day I saw ground venison at the grocery store which I have never seen it sold in stores before. I like venison if it is prepared well.I had a former colleague that was quite the deer hunter and I would get a deer every fall from him and just paid for the processing. Again, it has been close to 20 years since I've had venison. DH is not a hunter at all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

When is your birthday Pam? You sure are going to be a young looking 65!



pammie1234 said:


> Long day today. I found out that I have to take and pass the TELPAS so that I can grade the ESL students. Also found out that I have to tutor. I'm not really happy about the extra work. Plus, I just do not have time for knitting. That is the biggest problem.
> 
> I ditto everyone's comments about illnesses, birthdays, and congratulations. I have to go do some computer work for school.
> 
> I signed up for Medicare Part B today. The lady I talked to wasn't very nice to me. But it is ok now. I turn 65 this month.
> 
> Hugs to all and good night!


----------



## Spider

Purple love the pin cushion, like everyone else expecting a small one. Great idea and did you use a pattern?
Well our snowless winter came to an end and of course we had to get freezing rain before and with the snow. Roads are terrible and the wind is blowing at 40 miles per hour.we only got 31/2 inches but the ice is awful with it.
DS called and he was driving back from a meeting and was going sideways on the highway, he had stopped to call me and said his window was freezing up. I was a wreck until he called and said he finally made it home. 
Hugs to all, Linda


----------



## machriste

Spider said:


> P
> Well our snowless winter came to an end and of course we had to get freezing rain before and with the snow.
> 
> We had very similar weather near the Twin Cities. I went to swim at the Y at 7:30 am, and when I came out my car was encrusted in ice. Lots of spin-outs and worse around here today. Now the cold will be coming. Ah, Minnesota winters!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday, GrannyPeg, and many more!
> 
> Purple your kittykushion is darling!
> 
> Caren, so sorry about your arm. Glad you will be going to have it checked out. It does sound like a fracture.
> 
> And dear Julie, you sound so much less stressed. I'm glad you are able to see the good around you. Here's to a lovely fence so Ringo can run.
> 
> My Anniecat (maybe part Maine ****) has very fine but thick fur that loves to mat. I've been avoiding it, but finally called for an appointment with a new vet to have a check-up and then to take her in for a shave. I know she will hate it all and behave very badly. That will happen on Thursday, and Friday I'm talking to someone about doing my taxes this year. I've done them myself with TurboTax the past years, but with all the trouble there, thought I'd better make a change. Will probably need more than one glass of wine at the end of the week!!!


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Are you all trying to feel guilty about sticking pins in him?


Not me, I'd gladly use him as a pin cushion, to cute to not use.


----------



## iamsam

I used to use that. --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Tami, were you thinking of Silicone Glove by Avon - that's what popped into my head?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Ohio Joy, I had ell once in some Chinese food, obviously different from what you had as it was like chewing a rubber ball. Terrible.
We eat moose, deer ,& elk, if cooked properly all are good. I actually prefer moose burger to beef as it is so lean. We eat alot of sausage & salami made from wild meat which is very good. My oldest son is getting very good at making home made sausage.
At the wildlife banquet on the weekend there were LYS of different wild meat dishes. Someone did sweet & sour elk meatballs that were excellent.

Well, must get off to bed, have to be in town before 9 so no sleeping in tomorrow. 
Night all


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, made quinoa and garbanzo bean burgers for dinner. Yummy on roll with bottled pesto.cooked burgers before I went to sangha. Also wilted some red onions I needed to use up in pan with olive oil. Came home and heated onions and griddle with burgers. Quick easy dinner. Froze leftover burgers.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Puplover, seems crazy they can fine someone for not applying for pension benefits, what are they to live on if they take their pension.

Julie, I hope the new landlord get your place fixed as you would like & get you comfortable. Great that the new neighbors seem friendly.

Very large crowd at the funeral this afternoon, I got to visit with several people I've not seen for years. One benefit of funerals as it brings people back to their home communities for a visit with friends & relatives, too bad it take a sad occasinally for this.


----------



## sassafras123

machriste said:


> Spider said:
> 
> 
> 
> P
> Now the cold will be coming. Ah, Minnesota winters.
> 
> Don't envy you your winters.
> Finished heart hat. Turned out cute but small as I used size3 needles. Oh well live and learn. One day I will come across wee girl who will love it.
> Took pic but didn't come out will try again later.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Purple love the pin cushion, like everyone else expecting a small one. Great idea and did you use a pattern?
> Well our snowless winter came to an end and of course we had to get freezing rain before and with the snow. Roads are terrible and the wind is blowing at 40 miles per hour.we only got 31/2 inches but the ice is awful with it.
> DS called and he was driving back from a meeting and was going sideways on the highway, he had stopped to call me and said his window was freezing up. I was a wreck until he called and said he finally made it home.
> Hugs to all, Linda


Very glad your son made it home safe, what a relief for both of you.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, night all, it's after 11pm here, so I think I'll let the dogs out and head to bed. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Swedenme

Pup lover said:


> Caren hope your arm feels better soon!
> 
> Purple love the pin cushion!! I would use the back like you are.
> 
> One of the teachers i work with, her husband who is 67 going on 68 just discovered that he never signed up for Medicare when he turned 65. He thought you did it when you did social security which he is ready to do. Come to find out if you don't file for Medicare on time ie 6 months before you turn 65, you have to pay a penalty to Medicare and now his pension funds knows and they are going to make him repay funds he shouldn't have received from them cause he should have been getting Medicare they are taking like a third of his pension to repay this but havent told them how long they are going to keep taking money. Sure feel sorry them. Never thought about a penalty for not claiming it when you should.


That is so awful . Can't they take int account that it was a genuine mistake if the forms are anything like the ones here they are a nightmare to fill in . 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> This is the pincushion I've just finished


 :thumbup: That is so cool!


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> If yourub your hand with lemon before you add handcream it takes the stains away.


Another handy hint.... thanks for sharing.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> My whole everything feels more relaxed- I no longer have to run the gauntlet of that awful man to come and go! Just waiting for the inevitable bombshell when he finally does his inspection- there was a bit of debris still from the move and clean up.


 :thumbup: I am so glad you are more relaxed now. Hopefully no bombshell....


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: Acupuncture kitty!


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it does compound things. Got my xrays today now have to wait until my doctor gets to see them to find out what is going on. That won't be until tomorrow I never understood why have to wait. If I had of gone into the emergency room I would have the results right away.


Over here it is a docotor that looks at it in emergency and then it is reviewed by a radiologist the next day to check that it was read correctly. But the report that gets sent to the doctor when you see them in the room is reported by the radiologist (a specalist in reading x-rays).
So if it is the same over there the chances of something small being picked up the radiologist are much higher than by a general doctor.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Just checking in - it's been a long day. Good news from my SIL's doctor visit - all things are headed in the right direction - water retention is lessening, heart is returning to normal rhythms on it's own, BP is good, EKG was good. He adjusted some meds and ordered low salt diet meals and monitor fluid intake. Checking with Medicare for how long she can stay in rehab place (not so bad a place for those kinds of places) - hoping until after next Tuesday when she sees cardiologist again. Need to check on some Medicare D plan coverage for some of the new meds....and then I'll head off to bed -- I want to compose an email tomorrow with the summary of the PA visit and a checklist of things that need to be decided. praying for divine guidance.
> 
> DH gave me me an early Valentine's gift - dark chocolate covered cherries---darn, there goes the diet for today!! Good night.


Well that sounds quite a bit more positive for your SIL.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely this happens .... if he was on any other coverage (VA benefits (Tri-care) or his or her employer benefits) then he had "creditable coverage" and shouldn't have to pay the penalty...but it's a good caution for everyone. Medicare A is free if you sign up for it at the earliest eligibility date (first of the month in which you turn 65) so absolutely sign up for that even if you have other coverage. Part B costs a premium based on when you elect this coverage - and if you don't elect the coverage when first eligible, you may be assessed a penalty. It's based on trying to avoid "adverse selection" -- people not paying into an insurance policy (risk pool) unless they need it (very sick) so that causes more expenses than received in premiums.
> 
> There's a form from Medicare that they can fill out showing that he had other "creditable" (as good as or better than Medicare B) from the dates he was originally eligible and when he applied. If he or your teacher friend have problems getting this fixed, let them know my email and I can help them out....no need for them to lose part of their pension if this can be fixed retroactively.


Our private Health Cover has something similar- every year over 30 you are without private health cover the more it will cost you if you decide to get it later. 
How effective that is I don't know (it is not compulsory) so many peole who don't want to pay the extra simply opt out of private cover. Or who don't want to keep paying for years when they may not need it for 40 years.


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: That is so cool!


Thank you. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey Surrey. I am off to the pain management clinic this afternoon and WI this evening where we are meeting and having a talk about working dogs (for the blind, deaf and people with disabilities). It should be interesting.

Rookie, glad you are getting somewhere with helping your SIL.

All this talk of rabbit etc. In France, in the area my DS lives, rabbit are kept and bred for food, they also eat a lot of wild boar, venison and horse. River fish are also very popular such as eel, perch, pike and sander (I don't know if there is a translation for that).

Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all. x


----------



## nicho

Hi folks, just wanted to say thanks for all the hugs, prayers and good wishes for what has been a difficult time here. So sad to say goodbye to our much loved Freckles. She would have been 15 at the end of the month (so she has had a very good innings) and we got her when she was a tiny 6 week old pup. Truly a much loved part of the family. Daralene has sent me a copy and paste of all your messages - I do appreciate all your messages of support. DH and I have just read a lot of lovely messages on Facebook and the tears are flowing again. She was such a cutie. GSP's (German shorthaired pointers) have very sweet dispositions )I know that we had to make the decision to put her to sleep but I am still not comfortable with our decision as this is the first of our dogs we have had to make this decision for. Very hard to arrive home from work this afternoon and have no friendly greeting from our beloved pet. I guess it will get easier with time.
Anyway, thanks for your support and here is a photo of her with DD from a few years ago before she went blind and grey - she was pretty back then.
Hugs to all
Denise


----------



## sugarsugar

nicho said:


> Hi folks, just wanted to say thanks for all the hugs, prayers and good wishes for what has been a difficult time here. So sad to say goodbye to our much loved Freckles. She would have been 15 at the end of the month (so she has had a very good innings) and we got her when she was a tiny 6 week old pup. Truly a much loved part of the family. Daralene has sent me a copy and paste of all your messages - I do appreciate all your messages of support. DH and I have just read a lot of lovely messages on Facebook and the tears are flowing again. She was such a cutie. GSP's (German shorthaired pointers) have very sweet dispositions )I know that we had to make the decision to put her to sleep but I am still not comfortable with our decision as this is the first of our dogs we have had to make this decision for. Very hard to arrive home from work this afternoon and have no friendly greeting from our beloved pet. I guess it will get easier with time.
> Anyway, thanks for your support and here is a photo of her with DD from a few years ago before she went blind and grey - she was pretty back then.
> Hugs to all
> Denise


Aaw she's just gorgeous. Wow, 15 years is very good. I know exactly how you feel, Years ago I had to take an 11 year old lab to be put to sleep.... so hard, but better than them suffering. HUGS


----------



## sugarsugar

Nicho... here is a link to a very nice poem... but please dont cry too much, I dont want to make you more sad. http://www.paws2heaven.com/poems/if_it_should_be1.htm


----------



## nicho

sugarsugar said:


> Aaw she's just gorgeous. Wow, 15 years is very good. I know exactly how you feel, Years ago I had to take an 11 year old lab to be put to sleep.... so hard, but better than them suffering. HUGS


Thanks. I'm crying, and I haven't even read the poem yet!


----------



## PurpleFi

nicho said:


> Hi folks, just wanted to say thanks for all the hugs, prayers and good wishes for what has been a difficult time here. So sad to say goodbye to our much loved Freckles. She would have been 15 at the end of the month (so she has had a very good innings) and we got her when she was a tiny 6 week old pup. Truly a much loved part of the family. Daralene has sent me a copy and paste of all your messages - I do appreciate all your messages of support. DH and I have just read a lot of lovely messages on Facebook and the tears are flowing again. She was such a cutie. GSP's (German shorthaired pointers) have very sweet dispositions )I know that we had to make the decision to put her to sleep but I am still not comfortable with our decision as this is the first of our dogs we have had to make this decision for. Very hard to arrive home from work this afternoon and have no friendly greeting from our beloved pet. I guess it will get easier with time.
> Anyway, thanks for your support and here is a photo of her with DD from a few years ago before she went blind and grey - she was pretty back then.
> Hugs to all
> Denise


Beautiful photo and beautiful memories to treasure. Yes it will get better. Sending you lots of hugs. x


----------



## sugarsugar

nicho said:


> Thanks. I'm crying, and I haven't even read the poem yet!


I know.  I am close to crying for you.


----------



## nicho

sugarsugar said:


> Nicho... here is a link to a very nice poem... but please dont cry too much, I dont want to make you more sad. http://www.paws2heaven.com/poems/if_it_should_be1.htm


Thanks, I know it's true but still hard to accept this was the best for her.


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> I know.  I am close to crying for you.


Beautiful poem xx


----------



## nicho

OK folks, I'm pretty upset right now, so I'm going to say goodnight for now. thanks again for your support. Night everyone.
Denise


----------



## Cashmeregma

What a gorgeous dog and you can see the sweetness in her face and the love between DD and her. That would be a gorgeous photo enlarged and framed. She will always be in your heart. We know you are hurting and we hurt with you.

Big Hugs Nicho.


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Hi folks, just wanted to say thanks for all the hugs, prayers and good wishes for what has been a difficult time here. So sad to say goodbye to our much loved Freckles. She would have been 15 at the end of the month (so she has had a very good innings) and we got her when she was a tiny 6 week old pup. Truly a much loved part of the family. Daralene has sent me a copy and paste of all your messages - I do appreciate all your messages of support. DH and I have just read a lot of lovely messages on Facebook and the tears are flowing again. She was such a cutie. GSP's (German shorthaired pointers) have very sweet dispositions )I know that we had to make the decision to put her to sleep but I am still not comfortable with our decision as this is the first of our dogs we have had to make this decision for. Very hard to arrive home from work this afternoon and have no friendly greeting from our beloved pet. I guess it will get easier with time.
> Anyway, thanks for your support and here is a photo of her with DD from a few years ago before she went blind and grey - she was pretty back then.
> Hugs to all
> Denise


One of the hardest things one has to do, but it is a matter of the quality of life and the level of pain they are suffering, in my opinion. tried to contact you unsuccessfully, to say how sorry I was you are going through this. Isn't photography great that you can see images from better times?


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning . Well it had to happen it's grey and misty this morning blue skies all gone .I finished the socks to go with my top and I am going to knit a lot more baby socks they are so easy and just use a small amount of yarn and they will go in my donation box which is filling up nicely again . I have a little heart pattern that I'm going to put on the socks hopefully they will look nice . Going to help my son rearrange his bedroom when he comes home from college so that should be fun &#128533;I don't know who will be sneezing the most as we both have allergies 

Julie glad the move is going well 
Nicho sorry for your loss . Your dog was beautiful . You must have many happy memories of him 
Hope everyone has a nice happy day and take care on them wintry roads 
Sonja


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, Wish they could do something about the stained carpet. Hope you were able to get down the things you needed and couldn't reach. Great you were able to do the stairs. How many are there? Nice & so important that the neighbors are friendly along with the agent!!! 

Grandma Sherry, Glad you are ok but sorry about the van.

Bulldog, I get sick if I push myself like you do. I just do small parts each day and some days none. Of course if I'm having company then I have a whole lot to do, but other than that I just can't do it all at once like you do. I end up literally in bed flat on my back. Please space your work out more for your sake.

Can't sleep wondering if they will give us retroactive pymt. for SS. LOL :shock: Wide awake. They also told me they didn't need DH home for the appointment and then it turns out they need to talk with him. She couldn't get through to his phone and I'm wondering if the university has it set up so calls that could be soliciting are not allowed through. He tried calling her but she never answered. 

Rookie, So glad things are moving in the right direction with SIL. What a blessing you are in her life.

Pearlone, So sorry you are hurting. I think changing from one way to the other does help but sometimes you just need a long break and do things for your hands. Heat, wax ( I haven't done that yet but want to.) Biofreeze, cold laser, and I actually became vegetarian because I was so bad I couldn't go out to eat any more and get up from a chair and couldn't grocery shop or do stairs. Not saying you have to do that, just what has changed my life. I also learned to knit continental to give my hands a slightly different movement so i could change back and forth.

Darowil, How exciting to be at this special game. It will be so exciting.

Kehinkle, Glad to know all is going well. Can't wait to see the shawl.

Tami, Funny story about great uncle's sister. I'm thinking the chicken bones stood for all the rabbit she ate and thought it was chicken. :XD: :XD:

Stella, That gives me hope unless they have changed the rules. Everyone thinks I should get it retroactive but the SS agent. She was nice and said she would check into it though. She thought she could make it retro perhaps to December. :roll: I'm owed 2 yrs.

OH Joy, You and DH sure know how to survive and stretch a dollar. That was quite a spread you put on with him being on strike. Sounds like everyone really enjoyed that meal and your DH must have felt quite proud at feeding everyone from his own efforts with hunting.

Pammie, I agree with Gwen, you sure are young looking to be approaching 65.

Spider, Sounds like winter is making up for its late entry with a vengeance. Glad DS is ok, but it must have been quite scary for him too and I know it was for you.

Machriste, Hope all goes well with the taxes. We have to use someone to help us also.

Bonnie, Sorry about the loss of your friends. Two funerals in one week is a lot. Glad you got to see other friends who came back though.

Swedenme and Bonnie, It sounds like you wouldn't have this problem in your country like the man who is being penalized. Is this correct. Just curious.

Purple, Is meeting just to discuss working dogs or will you be involved with this in some way. If you can share some of what you learn that would be lovely. A lady I know that has a guide dog is nice to people who ask to pet her dog but when they are gone she is left upset. She explained her dog is working the whole time he is with her and she wished people wouldn't distract him, even when he seems to be resting, such as under the table in the restaurant, he still needs to stay in working mode. She didn't want to be rude to people but I think most people don't know.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Good morning . Well it had to happen it's grey and misty this morning blue skies all gone .I finished the socks to go with my top and I am going to knit a lot more baby socks they are so easy and just use a small amount of yarn and they will go in my donation box which is filling up nicely again . I have a little heart pattern that I'm going to put on the socks hopefully they will look nice . Going to help my son rearrange his bedroom when he comes home from college so that should be fun 😕I don't know who will be sneezing the most as we both have allergies
> 
> Julie glad the move is going well
> Nicho sorry for your loss . Your dog was beautiful . You must have many happy memories of him
> Hope everyone has a nice happy day and take care on them wintry roads
> Sonja


It is just the reorganisation of what the kids have done that is my big problem now- things I really need put impossibly high- and ignoring that I actually have storage cabinets in all the wrong places- sitting empty. I am learning again how to bathe using a basin- the hot water is unbelievably cool- so I use my electric jug a lot. The fence is being a biy slow- only holes currently- but I guess that is a start. I have organised for the grass to have it's first cut. It will come right, but is a bit daunting at the moment!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just the reorganisation of what the kids have done that is my big problem now- things I really need put impossibly high- and ignoring that I actually have storage cabinets in all the wrong places- sitting empty. I am learning again how to bathe using a basin- the hot water is unbelievably cool- so I use my electric jug a lot. The fence is being a biy slow- only holes currently- but I guess that is a start. I have organised for the grass to have it's first cut. It will come right, but is a bit daunting at the moment!


I hope someone young and tall comes by to retrieve thing for you. Don't want you climbing and falling. I have something that is like an extension of the arm and can reach things for me, but I wouldn't trust it with anything really heavy. Oh my, do the storage units need to be moved? That is not good about the hot water being cool. Sounds like they need to get you a new water heater.


----------



## Lurker 2

Julie, Wish they could do something about the stained carpet. Hope you were able to get down the things you needed and couldn't reach. Great you were able to do the stairs. How many are there? Nice & so important that the neighbors are friendly along with the agent!!! 

Cashmeregma

The carpet is not bothering me too much now- I am enjoying that it is a woolen one. I was pretty exhausted by the time I got home from doctor's appointment and the little bit of shopping I did- all my reusable shopping bags have vanished! I have not yet had the courage to test the oven- will have to do that soon- I have run out of home-made bread. Forgot to get cheese and butter, but may just manage till next week.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I hope someone young and tall comes by to retrieve thing for you. Don't want you climbing and falling. I have something that is like an extension of the arm and can reach things for me, but I wouldn't trust it with anything really heavy. Oh my, do the storage units need to be moved? That is not good about the hot water being cool. Sounds like they need to get you a new water heater.


It is new- just been set too low- but I would rather the electrician did it. I hope we can sort some of the problem areas today when the kids come over again.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just the reorganisation of what the kids have done that is my big problem now- things I really need put impossibly high- and ignoring that I actually have storage cabinets in all the wrong places- sitting empty. I am learning again how to bathe using a basin- the hot water is unbelievably cool- so I use my electric jug a lot. The fence is being a biy slow- only holes currently- but I guess that is a start. I have organised for the grass to have it's first cut. It will come right, but is a bit daunting at the moment!


Do you have help to move things to where you want them. I hope you are going to be able to turn up that hot water.

Hopefully they will get moving along with the fence. Is it starting to feel a bit like home?


----------



## darowil

Denise so sorry about your dog- 15 years is a long time to have had him and to get used to his absence. And while you know it was the best for him you sound like you are still struggling with the fact it was a choice on the part of you as a family. not easy for you all. (is DD around or has she gone back to work or even travelling still?)


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Do you have help to move things to where you want them. I hope you are going to be able to turn up that hot water.
> 
> Hopefully they will get moving along with the fence. Is it starting to feel a bit like home?


I'll see how the kids go today. Otherwise I'll have to put on my thinking cap. Got to get rid of a few more things- just have not had the energy- very bad time of year from my point of view for having to do this. I am up to four minutes now on the exercycle, and using it while I listen to the morning news on the radio.


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> It is new- just been set too low- but I would rather the electrician did it. I hope we can sort some of the problem areas today when the kids come over again.


I hope you have a good productive day and gets lots of jobs done


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm sure we had rabbit and squirrel when growing up - also pheasant and venison - but that was before we moved off the farm when I was 11 so not a strong memory of how they tasted. Mostly, beef, pork & chicken growing up with ham and spam occasionally. I've had venison (nephew hunts) - but I'm not a huge fan. I've been seeing bison/buffalo in the stores so may try some of that when it's on sale. I'm pretty content with fish and chicken & pork these days with beef only once in awhile.

We went to a Zoup restaurant last night (thanks, Pacer) and had a 1/2 sandwich and soup combo. Very good and very quick. The owner is from Michigan where the chain started. I tried 3 of the soups and decided on the fajita soup...it was very good and just the right amout of spice/heat. We'll go back to try the salads and more soup....the sandwiches were toasted and very good. Lots of vegan items, but they're definitely not low-salt so I won't be having their soup too often.



Gweniepooh said:


> Nice selection....there used to be restaurant here that specialized in alligator. I didn't particularly care for it. Would never order it again. Also, many, many years ago ( like 40 yrs.) my former in-laws caught a really big snapping turtle in the river. My MIL, unbeknowst to me, fried it for dinner. It really did look and taste like chicken but had a more beefy texture. Quite good. Never had it since though. And I remember once as a child going with a friend to her grandparents and having rabbit stew. Must have liked it but never had it again. My dad used to go bird hunting and bring home quail; that was delicious but again it has been a very, very long time ago. And the other day I saw ground venison at the grocery store which I have never seen it sold in stores before. I like venison if it is prepared well.I had a former colleague that was quite the deer hunter and I would get a deer every fall from him and just paid for the processing. Again, it has been close to 20 years since I've had venison. DH is not a hunter at all.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> That is horrible! (re:medicare mess up). I didn't put in for medicare; soc.sec. contacted me saying that since I was disabled they were waving the 2 year period between when I got disability status and were making me eligible for medicare (something to do with why I was disabled; figured it was due to my age and having had cancer.) DH will be 65 in may and I guess I need to call soc.sec. and ask about him getting medicare. He's been getting information about it but nothing that had to be returned to them. I will call tomorrow just to be sure.


That's great that the 24 months waiting period was waived for you and DH should certainly sign up as soon as he can -- he can sign up as much as 3 months ahead of time (so anyday now) so that it's all in place by the time May 1st rolls around...sometimes the wheels of the system roll slowly so the earlier the start of the process, the better.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll bet you're a great cook!!! My Mom always made a milk gravy for game birds and rabbit -- she served it like chicken ala king voer her home-made biscuits. A festive meal no matter when it was served. I don't remember any quail in Iowa, but sure did have our share of pheasant.



jheiens said:


> One year when Don was on strike from work, it was our turn to have the extended family in for Christmas Eve dinner. Don had been hunting to supplement our food. We had rabbits and quail & doves in the freezer; so I got a recipe from my uncle's Italian-born mother for ''red rabbit'' as she called it. I cooked up 5 rabbits in homemade marinara sauce for most of the crowd. My mom, who refused to eat the rabbit because it ''wasn't Christmas'' without ham or turkey, chose to eat quail and doves in milk gravy. Both were delicious and, of course, we had other dishes to round out the festive meal; but there were only 2 forelegs of the rabbit left after feeding 29 people. Mom didn't leave much of the birds in the milk gravy either.
> 
> Turned our to be a very successful meal.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> When is your birthday Pam? You sure are going to be a young looking 65!


Pam....are you covered by insurance at work? Hope the sign up for Part B Medicare goes through without hiccoughs.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Spider said:


> Purple love the pin cushion, like everyone else expecting a small one. Great idea and did you use a pattern?
> Well our snowless winter came to an end and of course we had to get freezing rain before and with the snow. Roads are terrible and the wind is blowing at 40 miles per hour.we only got 31/2 inches but the ice is awful with it.
> DS called and he was driving back from a meeting and was going sideways on the highway, he had stopped to call me and said his window was freezing up. I was a wreck until he called and said he finally made it home.
> Hugs to all, Linda


Freezing rain and ice is the scariest thing to be out in -- glad he made it home safely.


----------



## RookieRetiree

sugarsugar said:


> Well that sounds quite a bit more positive for your SIL.


It is a positive and as long as she stays compliant at taking her meds, she should be fine - if not, then she's at high risk for a stroke. I was quite taken aback at how much her ability to function (physically and mentally) has deteriorated in the 4 months since I last saw her.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Nicho - sending you love and hugs. The photo is precious!


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> It's evening - I said I would be back, I'm back. Didn't realize it would be so late in the day. Not like Betty with so much energy I really did something, I think in my case I really did nothing...poor me, poor house.
> 
> Our winds are terrible, several times I have looked outside to see if it was snowing. Just took puppy out and sure bundled up, still was freezing. She and I cuddled under the blanket for a while when we got back inside, one more trip 9:30--10, that's it til morning.
> 
> Another day and no handwork of any kind, not good. Nothing will get done that way, perhaps tomorrow.
> 
> My prayer list is getting longer each day, I go over each one twice a day, church members and friends etc. We each have so many concerns; amazing how God can hear us and send so many blessings our way, truly wonderful.
> 
> What are your plans for tomorrow, ditto for today's like mine? Sometimes it's like that. Does anyone know where there is some energy for me, as the saying goes, believe mine got up and went. Will try to get caught up on the posts for today before tomorrows start. Enjoy the rest of your day...VA Sharon


Good morning, Sharon.. I saw this note of yours this morning. I don't seem to get much done except knitting on this never ending afghan!! If you find some energy, let me know where and maybe there'll be enough for me, too!
At least you take your puppy out for walks...I haven't gone out for a week. I perfectly understand you and your little girl cuddling under that blanket. It was cold and windy here and I know it was worse there so near the ocean!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I hope you have a good productive day and gets lots of jobs done


Thanks Sonja!


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Hi folks, just wanted to say thanks for all the hugs, prayers and good wishes for what has been a difficult time here. So sad to say goodbye to our much loved Freckles. She would have been 15 at the end of the month (so she has had a very good innings) and we got her when she was a tiny 6 week old pup. Truly a much loved part of the family. Daralene has sent me a copy and paste of all your messages - I do appreciate all your messages of support. DH and I have just read a lot of lovely messages on Facebook and the tears are flowing again. She was such a cutie. GSP's (German shorthaired pointers) have very sweet dispositions )I know that we had to make the decision to put her to sleep but I am still not comfortable with our decision as this is the first of our dogs we have had to make this decision for. Very hard to arrive home from work this afternoon and have no friendly greeting from our beloved pet. I guess it will get easier with time.
> Anyway, thanks for your support and here is a photo of her with DD from a few years ago before she went blind and grey - she was pretty back then.
> Hugs to all
> Denise


I know what a difficult decision that was. But she will be waiting for you on the other side of that Rainbow Bridge. I dread when the time comes for my beloved cat-baby. She's 12 and appears in good health, thank goodness. The first cat I had as an adult lived to be 17. I can only pray this fur-baby will live at least that long.
My prayers for comfort for you.
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmerega, we are having a talk on how the dogs are trained and the work that they do and get to meet some dogs too.


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, hope it all comes out in your favor.
Julie, hope you get things put away to your liking soon.
It's 6a.m. But need to get ready to drive three hours to Loma Linda for Al's eye doctor appointment.


----------



## angelam

Nicho, so sorry you have had to make such a hard decision but I'm sure it is the right one. That is such a lovely picture of your DD and Freckles. You will have some wonderful happy memories of her. Sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a sunny but chilly Great Bend. Today I have Seth here, we have made pizza and tea for breakfast. Seems how it is laundry day he is helping me. 

Today's coffee/tea. 

Healing hugs to all in need. Hugs for all. Keep smiling no matter your troubles, they will feel less stressed.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Our private Health Cover has something similar- every year over 30 you are without private health cover the more it will cost you if you decide to get it later.
> How effective that is I don't know (it is not compulsory) so many peole who don't want to pay the extra simply opt out of private cover. Or who don't want to keep paying for years when they may not need it for 40 years.


I thought you had a system like Canada & UK & didn't have to pay?
We have private coverage for things like prescriptions,ambulances, dental & eyes.
I had to continue my extra coverage when I retired, now I pay monthly. I could not decide to get it later & if I drop it I cannot get it back. We also have Blue Cross, paid yearly, it gives extra coverage beyond what my work plan gives & if you drop it you cannot get it back for 2 years.


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but chilly Great Bend. Today I have Seth here, we have made pizza and tea for breakfast. Seems how it is laundry day he is helping me.
> 
> Today's coffee/tea.
> 
> Healing hugs to all in need. Hugs for all. Keep smiling no matter your troubles, they will feel less stressed.


Good morning Caren and Seth -- so good to see you...breakfast pizza looks yummy -- I'm in the mood for tea this a.m. so off to make some.

Enjoy this cup of tea -- I pulled it off FB especially for you, Caren, and all of our UK friends.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Nicho, sorry you had to put down your beautiful dog. We had to do that last summer & I still find myself looking for her at times.
I have never heard of anyone in our country being enalized for not applying for their pension soon enough, just a penalty if you apply after 60 but before 65, it is cut by a small percentage. I think the problem Puplovers friend is having is to do with medical coverage? Am I right?
if so that would not be an issue here.
Well, must get out the door, I'm off to help at play school.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> DH will be 65 in may and I guess I need to call soc.sec. and ask about him getting medicare. He's been getting information about it but nothing that had to be returned to them. I will call tomorrow just to be sure.


If he is covered by insurance that is equal to Medicare where he works, he has a window but needs to check with HR dept at work to be sure insurance meets the criteria. Drug plan the same. Do check it out!


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Hi folks, just wanted to say thanks for all the hugs, prayers and good wishes for what has been a difficult time here. So sad to say goodbye to our much loved Freckles. She would have been 15 at the end of the month (so she has had a very good innings) and we got her when she was a tiny 6 week old pup. Truly a much loved part of the family. Daralene has sent me a copy and paste of all your messages - I do appreciate all your messages of support. DH and I have just read a lot of lovely messages on Facebook and the tears are flowing again. She was such a cutie. GSP's (German shorthaired pointers) have very sweet dispositions )I know that we had to make the decision to put her to sleep but I am still not comfortable with our decision as this is the first of our dogs we have had to make this decision for. Very hard to arrive home from work this afternoon and have no friendly greeting from our beloved pet. I guess it will get easier with time.
> Anyway, thanks for your support and here is a photo of her with DD from a few years ago before she went blind and grey - she was pretty back then.
> Hugs to all
> Denise


What a beautiful picture, both pup and daughter, such lovely memories. 
It will take time, I still miss those that have gone long ago, but it will get a little easier as time goes by. HUGS


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, hope it all comes out in your favor.
> Julie, hope you get things put away to your liking soon.
> It's 6a.m. But need to get ready to drive three hours to Loma Linda for Al's eye doctor appointment.


Hope you are having a good and safe trip.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but chilly Great Bend. Today I have Seth here, we have made pizza and tea for breakfast. Seems how it is laundry day he is helping me.
> 
> Today's coffee/tea.
> 
> Healing hugs to all in need. Hugs for all. Keep smiling no matter your troubles, they will feel less stressed.


Great pic, love the pizza! Seth sure is growing, he needs to slow down. lol. 
Hi Seth! I want a piece, pleeeaaase. lol


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning Caren and Seth -- so good to see you...breakfast pizza looks yummy -- I'm in the mood for tea this a.m. so off to make some.
> 
> Enjoy this cup of tea -- I pulled it off FB especially for you, Caren, and all of our UK friends.


That is so cool, and very pretty.


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but chilly Great Bend. Today I have Seth here, we have made pizza and tea for breakfast. Seems how it is laundry day he is helping me.
> 
> Today's coffee/tea.
> 
> Healing hugs to all in need. Hugs for all. Keep smiling no matter your troubles, they will feel less stressed.


You have a great little helper there . His pizza looks delicious


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> These are my first ever toe up socks. I am so grateful to Margaret, Agnes and all of you who shared you pattern, you tips, and lots of encouragement.
> This was a first for magic loop, toe up, the FLK heel, and Judy's magic BO.
> The pair I am working on at present are with the yarn a BIG hearted KTPer sent me.
> It is Lorna's Laces Solemate and is Heaven to work with. It is so soft and silky to my fingers. I just love it.


Fabulous socks!! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meal at DDs. LM came back to spend the night with us as her brother needs some peace and quiet tomorrow as he has exams to revise for. She is fast asleep in MY bed. She decided she may as well start off in our bed as she will end up there anyway - Mr P will sleep in the guestroom.
> 
> Here's the latest photo from France


What beautiful blue eyes, so clear. Adorable kiddies.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but chilly Great Bend. Today I have Seth here, we have made pizza and tea for breakfast. Seems how it is laundry day he is helping me.
> 
> Today's coffee/tea.
> 
> Healing hugs to all in need. Hugs for all. Keep smiling no matter your troubles, they will feel less stressed.


Good morning, Nana and Seth from chilly, dreary VA!!
Seth, you're sure getting to be a big guy. Did you help when the builders were there?
Hope you and your Nana have a great day!!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I think I'm pretty well caught up for the morning, so I need to get going on straightening up the common rooms in the house so that when the kids have all the rest of their stuff out of the spare room, I can get my craft room organized, that will certainly take a good couple day, at the least. 
Have a good day everyone, hoping that all are feeling better and having less pain.


----------



## jheiens

Everyone is out the door and gone on various work and gosling projects this morning. I've started laundry and loaded the dishwasher, stripped Tim's bedsheets and blankets; now I will make another attempt to get DGGD's socks finished. Only have about an inch to go but they've been at this point for DAYS!!!!

There are enough leftovers in the fridge that there is no room for anything else, so tonight ii's 'must-goes. 'This must go, that must go'--you get the picture, right. Tomorrow we will start fresh with a whole new batch of ideas, I hope.

Back later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought you had a system like Canada & UK & didn't have to pay?
> We have private coverage for things like prescriptions,ambulances, dental & eyes.
> I had to continue my extra coverage when I retired, now I pay monthly. I could not decide to get it later & if I drop it I cannot get it back. We also have Blue Cross, paid yearly, it gives extra coverage beyond what my work plan gives & if you drop it you cannot get it back for 2 years.


Here in England you start getting all the paperwork for pensions and what you are entitled to well before you retire and you can get help with filling in the forms. Pensioners get free bus passes and £200 each for help towards there winter fuel bill each year . If they have below a certain amount coming in they will also get help towards housing payments,free dental care and free prescriptions. They get other help to the older they are . They can also claim to get there central heating system brought up to date and that is just a few of the things they are entitled to 
Sonja


----------



## KateB

Well the cast is off, but look what I got instead! :roll: However I can take this monstrosity off at night and when I have a bath, and it's only with me for another 2 weeks....I suppose it's progress. :shock:


----------



## iamsam

she was a lovely dog - tons of warm healing energy zooming to you and dh - I think we all know how hard it is to make such decisions for our furry children. I've done it three times and it doesn't get easier. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hi folks, just wanted to say thanks for all the hugs, prayers and good wishes for what has been a difficult time here. So sad to say goodbye to our much loved Freckles. She would have been 15 at the end of the month (so she has had a very good innings) and we got her when she was a tiny 6 week old pup. Truly a much loved part of the family. Daralene has sent me a copy and paste of all your messages - I do appreciate all your messages of support. DH and I have just read a lot of lovely messages on Facebook and the tears are flowing again. She was such a cutie. GSP's (German shorthaired pointers) have very sweet dispositions )I know that we had to make the decision to put her to sleep but I am still not comfortable with our decision as this is the first of our dogs we have had to make this decision for. Very hard to arrive home from work this afternoon and have no friendly greeting from our beloved pet. I guess it will get easier with time.
> Anyway, thanks for your support and here is a photo of her with DD from a few years ago before she went blind and grey - she was pretty back then.
> Hugs to all
> Denise


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> Well the cast is off, but look what I got instead! :roll: However I can take this monstrosity off at night and when I have a bath, and it's only with me for another 2 weeks....I suppose it's progress. :shock:


I was wondering if it was today that you got your cast off . I bet it's a relief to have it off and like you say at least you can take this one off and you can have a nice long soak 🛀


----------



## tami_ohio

Spider said:


> Purple love the pin cushion, like everyone else expecting a small one. Great idea and did you use a pattern?
> Well our snowless winter came to an end and of course we had to get freezing rain before and with the snow. Roads are terrible and the wind is blowing at 40 miles per hour.we only got 31/2 inches but the ice is awful with it.
> DS called and he was driving back from a meeting and was going sideways on the highway, he had stopped to call me and said his window was freezing up. I was a wreck until he called and said he finally made it home.
> Hugs to all, Linda


I'm glad he made it home safely. Be careful if you need to go out, please.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, hope it all comes out in your favor.
> Julie, hope you get things put away to your liking soon.
> It's 6a.m. But need to get ready to drive three hours to Loma Linda for Al's eye doctor appointment.


It is a bit of a logistical nightmare- I have killed a couple of cockroaches now- with the boiling water I happened to have on hand- I am worried about using anything that will harm Ringo.


----------



## iamsam

there should be a thermostat on your water heater that you could turn up for hotter water. I love HOT showers. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is just the reorganisation of what the kids have done that is my big problem now- things I really need put impossibly high- and ignoring that I actually have storage cabinets in all the wrong places- sitting empty. I am learning again how to bathe using a basin- the hot water is unbelievably cool- so I use my electric jug a lot. The fence is being a biy slow- only holes currently- but I guess that is a start. I have organised for the grass to have it's first cut. It will come right, but is a bit daunting at the moment!


----------



## tami_ohio

nicho said:


> Hi folks, just wanted to say thanks for all the hugs, prayers and good wishes for what has been a difficult time here. So sad to say goodbye to our much loved Freckles. She would have been 15 at the end of the month (so she has had a very good innings) and we got her when she was a tiny 6 week old pup. Truly a much loved part of the family. Daralene has sent me a copy and paste of all your messages - I do appreciate all your messages of support. DH and I have just read a lot of lovely messages on Facebook and the tears are flowing again. She was such a cutie. GSP's (German shorthaired pointers) have very sweet dispositions )I know that we had to make the decision to put her to sleep but I am still not comfortable with our decision as this is the first of our dogs we have had to make this decision for. Very hard to arrive home from work this afternoon and have no friendly greeting from our beloved pet. I guess it will get easier with time.
> Anyway, thanks for your support and here is a photo of her with DD from a few years ago before she went blind and grey - she was pretty back then.
> Hugs to all
> Denise


I am so sorry. Freckles was a beautiful dog.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Well the cast is off, but look what I got instead! :roll: However I can take this monstrosity off at night and when I have a bath, and it's only with me for another 2 weeks....I suppose it's progress. :shock:


I had terrible trouble getting Fale to use his when he broke his ankle- they are quite clumsy things to walk with! Hopefully it will be progress!


----------



## purl2diva

My dad was a hunter so we often had venison. I saw him skin a rabbit when I was very young and just could not eat it after that.

Many years ago, We visited friends who had moved from the city to a farm in Minnesota and my friend served chicken and rabbit. As we sat down to dinner, her five year old son asked, "Is this Fluffy and Thumper? " My children all chose chicken!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> there should be a thermostat on your water heater that you could turn up for hotter water. I love HOT showers. --- sam


there won't be showers for some time- money only goes so far- In many ways it was more important to solve the telephone problem- the new one will be being delivered in a few days time- easier than trying to get to the shop in the heat. I can see the taxi company benefiting from my move- certainly in the heat.


----------



## iamsam

I bet nana is having a great time with seth - happy laundry day. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but chilly Great Bend. Today I have Seth here, we have made pizza and tea for breakfast. Seems how it is laundry day he is helping me.
> 
> Today's coffee/tea.
> 
> Healing hugs to all in need. Hugs for all. Keep smiling no matter your troubles, they will feel less stressed.


----------



## iamsam

that is a great cup of tea Jeanette. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning Caren and Seth -- so good to see you...breakfast pizza looks yummy -- I'm in the mood for tea this a.m. so off to make some.
> 
> Enjoy this cup of tea -- I pulled it off FB especially for you, Caren, and all of our UK friends.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, Funny story about great uncle's sister. I'm thinking the chicken bones stood for all the rabbit she ate and thought it was chicken. :XD: :XD:
> 
> Purple, Is meeting just to discuss working dogs or will you be involved with this in some way. If you can share some of what you learn that would be lovely. A lady I know that has a guide dog is nice to people who ask to pet her dog but when they are gone she is left upset. She explained her dog is working the whole time he is with her and she wished people wouldn't distract him, even when he seems to be resting, such as under the table in the restaurant, he still needs to stay in working mode. She didn't want to be rude to people but I think most people don't know.


Yes, you thought correctly! She ate a lot more rabbit that she thought was chicken, than she at chicken at my great aunts! They did raise chickens, but not nearly enough that they would have had chicken for dinner almost every Sunday!

As to service dogs. If they are not at home with their owner, they are not to be bothered. They are working at all times, unless at home. ALWAYS ASK before talking to the dog or petting it. And, really, you shouldn't even ask to do anything with the dog. It should be totally left alone.


----------



## RookieRetiree

KateB said:


> Well the cast is off, but look what I got instead! :roll: However I can take this monstrosity off at night and when I have a bath, and it's only with me for another 2 weeks....I suppose it's progress. :shock:


It is progress --- 2 weeks will be gone in no time!


----------



## iamsam

it is definitely progress - just the ability to take a complete shower is progress. the two weeks will be gone before you know it. --- sam



KateB said:


> Well the cast is off, but look what I got instead! :roll: However I can take this monstrosity off at night and when I have a bath, and it's only with me for another 2 weeks....I suppose it's progress. :shock:


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Well the cast is off, but look what I got instead! :roll: However I can take this monstrosity off at night and when I have a bath, and it's only with me for another 2 weeks....I suppose it's progress. :shock:


Just gorgeous! Do they come in pairs??!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, you thought correctly! She ate a lot more rabbit that she thought was chicken, than she at chicken at my great aunts! They did raise chickens, but not nearly enough that they would have had chicken for dinner almost every Sunday!
> 
> As to service dogs. If they are not at home with their owner, they are not to be bothered. They are working at all times, unless at home. ALWAYS ASK before talking to the dog or petting it. And, really, you shouldn't even ask to do anything with the dog. It should be totally left alone.


Living so close to the Guide Dog kennels as I used, I made that mistake of treating the dog like I would any other- greatly upset a young lady. I always speak to the vision impaired person about their dogs though- the dogs need to learn - often we have the ones that are in training- inevitably some will be better at their work than others.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but chilly Great Bend. Today I have Seth here, we have made pizza and tea for breakfast. Seems how it is laundry day he is helping me.
> 
> Today's coffee/tea.
> 
> Healing hugs to all in need. Hugs for all. Keep smiling no matter your troubles, they will feel less stressed.


Good morning Caren and Seth! Tea sounds good. What goodies were on that pizza for breakfast? We had pepperoni, mushrooms and black olives on ours for supper last night.

When you are finished with laundry, please send Seth this way, so he can help with mine!


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> Well the cast is off, but look what I got instead! :roll: However I can take this monstrosity off at night and when I have a bath, and it's only with me for another 2 weeks....I suppose it's progress. :shock:


Kate, that's wonderful!!! Yes, it's a pain to deal with, but great improvement! I wore one twice for 6 weeks each time. But I was lucky enough not to need a cast. I will give you a tip. Try to wear a shoe on the other foot that has a heel of about the same height as the boot, so your back doesn't hurt. Also, wear a very tall sock so the velcro doesn't make your leg sore.


----------



## iamsam

almost noon - happy hump day - 30° here - feels colder - maybe it is the damp and the cold together and there is a wind outside. at least it is warm inside.

like caren I need to start the washer going - have a pile of clothes in the bathroom to go in. will need to empty the dryer also - I don't mind doing the wash - it is emptying the dryer I dislike - it is like emptying the dishwasher.

hickory is snoozing away - on my pillow of course. the felines are somewhere - tip kitty is up on the shelf in the closet - the other two must be in the living room. 

I was up too late last night - hope my shower this morning got me awake enough for the entire day - naps tend to make me stay up later since I don't get sleepy until later.

sam


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a bit of a logistical nightmare- I have killed a couple of cockroaches now- with the boiling water I happened to have on hand- I am worried about using anything that will harm Ringo.


Can you put borax (found in the laundry isle here, known as Twenty Mule Team Borax) where they are, but where Ringo can't get to? That might help.


----------



## Poledra65

Finally got pics of Ryssa off my phone and to the laptop.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Living so close to the Guide Dog kennels as I used, I made that mistake of treating the dog like I would any other- greatly upset a young lady. I always speak to the vision impaired person about their dogs though- the dogs need to learn - often we have the ones that are in training- inevitably some will be better at their work than others.


I think it is amazing how much they can do for their companion! I had asked my blind friend about training. I had thought to maybe learn to do it, but she said you don't have the dog full time, you have it a few hours, or days, then someone else takes over, and you switch all the time. Linda was wonderful. The last dog she had wasn't well trained, I don't think, or else Linda didn't keep reinforcing the training, as she didn't leave the house much by that time. For as long as she was blind, I can't see that happening, tho. Linda could walk all over their property, even without her dog, and know exactly where she was at all times. Even could go down to the pond, and know where she was. And knit. Oh my. She made beautiful baby blankets and booties, and all kinds of things.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> almost noon - happy hump day - 30° here - feels colder - maybe it is the damp and the cold together and there is a wind outside. at least it is warm inside.
> 
> like caren I need to start the washer going - have a pile of clothes in the bathroom to go in. will need to empty the dryer also - I don't mind doing the wash - it is emptying the dryer I dislike - it is like emptying the dishwasher.
> 
> hickory is snoozing away - on my pillow of course. the felines are somewhere - tip kitty is up on the shelf in the closet - the other two must be in the living room.
> 
> I was up too late last night - hope my shower this morning got me awake enough for the entire day - naps tend to make me stay up later since I don't get sleepy until later.
> 
> sam


Good morning, almost noon, Sam! I haven't done anything but play on the computer this morning. That darn dishwasher needs emptied, and I should go to the basement and throw a load of jeans in, and bring up the dark colors that we washed and dried last night. And knit, and work on the craft room.......Oh, and have breakfast!


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> Finally got pics of Ryssa off my phone and to the laptop.


She is so cute!


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> She is so cute!


Thank you, she's definitely got attitude to spare. lol


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, she's definitely got attitude to spare. lol


 :lol: Don't they all?


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> :lol: Don't they all?


 :lol: Too true.


----------



## martina

Hello all. So sorry to hear about the loss of another pet. My sister's cat isn't well, we had to take her to the vet 2 days ago. She has to have antibiotics and painkillers then go in on Friday for an anaesthetic for dental treatment. She is 16 years and 9 months so getting on a bit for anaesthesia, but it is the best for her. The alternative is repeated antibiotics and painkillers for life. Naturally we are rather worried. 
I took my sister to Our local Italian restaurant for our late Christmas celebration last night. We had a delicious meal and only had to travel round the corner.
I have still no news of my new place. They will have to get a move on or I will withdraw my offer and look elsewhere. 
Hope that you get your belongings put within your reach , Julie. Don't go climbing up for things. We are running out of bubble wrap!!
Take care all. Those needing them are in my prayers as always.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Well the cast is off, but look what I got instead! :roll: However I can take this monstrosity off at night and when I have a bath, and it's only with me for another 2 weeks....I suppose it's progress. :shock:


Definitely progress since it's removable. The end is in sight!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Can you put borax (found in the laundry isle here, known as Twenty Mule Team Borax) where they are, but where Ringo can't get to? That might help.


It will have to wait till I get out again- I do miss my convenient bus stop at the old house- I need to get much better organised.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Finally got pics of Ryssa off my phone and to the laptop.


She looks such a mischief!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a bit of a logistical nightmare- I have killed a couple of cockroaches now- with the boiling water I happened to have on hand- I am worried about using anything that will harm Ringo.


If you can buy Borax in N.Z., that will kill or at least get rid of the roaches. Sprinkle it in the cracks between appliances and at the edge of your counters. Leave it on the counters overnight, at least, but be sure to wash it off if there's a chance your food might get to that area. Having it in the cracks where Ringo can't get to it will prevent him getting into it. Also, if you can shut Ringo in a separate room, sprinkle it on your carpet and leave for an hour or so and then vacuum it up before you let him back into the room.
Someone moved into our building several years ago and brought roaches with them. The first ones I'd seen after living here 5 years. We used the Borax and the roaches disappeared within a few days. I saw one a couple of weeks later and just sprinkled more Borax in the cracks between the counter and refrigerator and the counter and stove. Never saw another one and that's been at least 2 years.
Good luck. That's the only thing I've found that really worked!!
junek


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I think it is amazing how much they can do for their companion! I had asked my blind friend about training. I had thought to maybe learn to do it, but she said you don't have the dog full time, you have it a few hours, or days, then someone else takes over, and you switch all the time. Linda was wonderful. The last dog she had wasn't well trained, I don't think, or else Linda didn't keep reinforcing the training, as she didn't leave the house much by that time. For as long as she was blind, I can't see that happening, tho. Linda could walk all over their property, even without her dog, and know exactly where she was at all times. Even could go down to the pond, and know where she was. And knit. Oh my. She made beautiful baby blankets and booties, and all kinds of things.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Hello all. So sorry to hear about the loss of another pet. My sister's cat isn't well, we had to take her to the vet 2 days ago. She has to have antibiotics and painkillers then go in on Friday for an anaesthetic for dental treatment. She is 16 years and 9 months so getting on a bit for anaesthesia, but it is the best for her. The alternative is repeated antibiotics and painkillers for life. Naturally we are rather worried.
> I took my sister to Our local Italian restaurant for our late Christmas celebration last night. We had a delicious meal and only had to travel round the corner.
> I have still no news of my new place. They will have to get a move on or I will withdraw my offer and look elsewhere.
> Hope that you get your belongings put within your reach , Julie. Don't go climbing up for things. We are running out of bubble wrap!!
> Take care all. Those needing them are in my prayers as always.


That is great you finally had your Christmas celebration, Martina! Sorry the new place is taking so long- I guess you would stay on with your sister if you have to find another place? I am not climbing- not on your Nelly!


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Finally got pics of Ryssa off my phone and to the laptop.


She's so cute!!
junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> If you can buy Borax in N.Z., that will kill or at least get rid of the roaches. Sprinkle it in the cracks between appliances and at the edge of your counters. Leave it on the counters overnight, at least, but be sure to wash it off if there's a chance your food might get to that area. Having it in the cracks where Ringo can't get to it will prevent him getting into it. Also, if you can shut Ringo in a separate room, sprinkle it on your carpet and leave for an hour or so and then vacuum it up before you let him back into the room.
> Someone moved into our building several years ago and brought roaches with them. The first ones I'd seen after living here 5 years. We used the Borax and the roaches disappeared within a few days. I saw one a couple of weeks later and just sprinkled more Borax in the cracks between the counter and refrigerator and the counter and stove. Never saw another one and that's been at least 2 years.
> Good luck. That's the only thing I've found that really worked!!
> junek


Thank you so much, June- I am grateful for that!


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but chilly Great Bend. Today I have Seth here, we have made pizza and tea for breakfast. Seems how it is laundry day he is helping me.
> 
> Today's coffee/tea.
> 
> Healing hugs to all in need. Hugs for all. Keep smiling no matter your troubles, they will feel less stressed.


Lovely photos Caren. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> What beautiful blue eyes, so clear. Adorable kiddies.


Thank you, 4 out of 5 of my gks are blue eyed.


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Well the cast is off, but look what I got instead! :roll: However I can take this monstrosity off at night and when I have a bath, and it's only with me for another 2 weeks....I suppose it's progress. :shock:


Well done on getting the plaster off. You could tie a few ribbons to the boot to pretty ut up


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> Finally got pics of Ryssa off my phone and to the laptop.


Gorgeous photos xx


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, she's definitely got attitude to spare. lol


Ryssa is just darling-- how small is she? I really miss my dog but can't see getting another at my age. Cat, yes, someone in family would take a cat, but NOT a dog.


----------



## Swedenme

Poledra65 said:


> Finally got pics of Ryssa off my phone and to the laptop.


What a lovely little dog she looks so cute and cuddly .I wished mine was that small about half a hour ago as she got to the corner of where we lived and refused to move . No amount of bribery nice words worked just had to literally drag her the rest of the way . She can be such a stubborn thing when she wants


----------



## Gweniepooh

What treasure that photo must be. She was a beautiful dog. {{{{Hugs}}}}}


nicho said:


> Hi folks, just wanted to say thanks for all the hugs, prayers and good wishes for what has been a difficult time here. So sad to say goodbye to our much loved Freckles. She would have been 15 at the end of the month (so she has had a very good innings) and we got her when she was a tiny 6 week old pup. Truly a much loved part of the family. Daralene has sent me a copy and paste of all your messages - I do appreciate all your messages of support. DH and I have just read a lot of lovely messages on Facebook and the tears are flowing again. She was such a cutie. GSP's (German shorthaired pointers) have very sweet dispositions )I know that we had to make the decision to put her to sleep but I am still not comfortable with our decision as this is the first of our dogs we have had to make this decision for. Very hard to arrive home from work this afternoon and have no friendly greeting from our beloved pet. I guess it will get easier with time.
> Anyway, thanks for your support and here is a photo of her with DD from a few years ago before she went blind and grey - she was pretty back then.
> Hugs to all
> Denise


----------



## tami_ohio

martina said:


> Hello all. So sorry to hear about the loss of another pet. My sister's cat isn't well, we had to take her to the vet 2 days ago. She has to have antibiotics and painkillers then go in on Friday for an anaesthetic for dental treatment. She is 16 years and 9 months so getting on a bit for anaesthesia, but it is the best for her. The alternative is repeated antibiotics and painkillers for life. Naturally we are rather worried.
> I took my sister to Our local Italian restaurant for our late Christmas celebration last night. We had a delicious meal and only had to travel round the corner.
> I have still no news of my new place. They will have to get a move on or I will withdraw my offer and look elsewhere.
> Hope that you get your belongings put within your reach , Julie. Don't go climbing up for things. We are running out of bubble wrap!!
> Take care all. Those needing them are in my prayers as always.


Sorry to hear your sister's cat isn't well. Glad you finally got to have your Christmas celebration. Hope they hurry up on your new place. I agree, if they don't, it's time to withdraw your offer.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just take one day at a time dear Julie. It will work out. Perhaps you can ask one of the young people to drop by and get down the items that are put up too high. Don't try climbing up yourself to get them; too dangerous. All will come together. I know it must be daunting but the big move is over and you have all the time in the world to get everything set up like you want. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Lurker 2 said:


> It is just the reorganisation of what the kids have done that is my big problem now- things I really need put impossibly high- and ignoring that I actually have storage cabinets in all the wrong places- sitting empty. I am learning again how to bathe using a basin- the hot water is unbelievably cool- so I use my electric jug a lot. The fence is being a biy slow- only holes currently- but I guess that is a start. I have organised for the grass to have it's first cut. It will come right, but is a bit daunting at the moment!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Such a big helper you have today. He sure loves his NanaCaren.Tell Seth he is such a wonderful boy for me.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but chilly Great Bend. Today I have Seth here, we have made pizza and tea for breakfast. Seems how it is laundry day he is helping me.
> 
> Today's coffee/tea.
> 
> Healing hugs to all in need. Hugs for all. Keep smiling no matter your troubles, they will feel less stressed.


----------



## Gweniepooh

He is self employed so I've always carried him and DD on my insurance.


Kansas g-ma said:


> If he is covered by insurance that is equal to Medicare where he works, he has a window but needs to check with HR dept at work to be sure insurance meets the criteria. Drug plan the same. Do check it out!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Cute "boot" At least they are being very protective of that leg so it will heal strong. And, a plus that you can take it off at night and when bathing.


KateB said:


> Well the cast is off, but look what I got instead! :roll: However I can take this monstrosity off at night and when I have a bath, and it's only with me for another 2 weeks....I suppose it's progress. :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh

What an adorable dog! Just want to cuddle her. She is so pretty.


Poledra65 said:


> Finally got pics of Ryssa off my phone and to the laptop.


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> Hello all. So sorry to hear about the loss of another pet. My sister's cat isn't well, we had to take her to the vet 2 days ago. She has to have antibiotics and painkillers then go in on Friday for an anaesthetic for dental treatment. She is 16 years and 9 months so getting on a bit for anaesthesia, but it is the best for her. The alternative is repeated antibiotics and painkillers for life. Naturally we are rather worried.
> I took my sister to Our local Italian restaurant for our late Christmas celebration last night. We had a delicious meal and only had to travel round the corner.
> I have still no news of my new place. They will have to get a move on or I will withdraw my offer and look elsewhere.
> Hope that you get your belongings put within your reach , Julie. Don't go climbing up for things. We are running out of bubble wrap!!
> Take care all. Those needing them are in my prayers as always.


Glad to hear you got to celebrate Christmas at last! I hope you had a nice meal. 
I'm sorry to hear of another much loved elderly pet in trouble. Hope the treatment on Friday is successful and your sister will have her for a bit longer.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> The carpet is not bothering me too much now- I am enjoying that it is a woolen one. I was pretty exhausted by the time I got home from doctor's appointment and the little bit of shopping I did- all my reusable shopping bags have vanished! I have not yet had the courage to test the oven- will have to do that soon- I have run out of home-made bread. Forgot to get cheese and butter, but may just manage till next week.


Julie. :wink: This is for when you are more settled, so save it for later:

Things You'll Need
Sponge
Club soda
Bowl
1 tbsp. lemon juice
2 tsp. table salt
Clean cloths
Vacuum
1/3 cup white vinegar
2 tbsp. dish washing detergent
Instructions

1. Clean wool by blotting so fibers aren't damaged.
Clean wool by blotting so fibers aren't damaged.
Wet a clean sponge with club soda then squeeze out the excess liquid. Blot the rust stain on your wool surface with the club soda. Club soda effectively removes many stains from non-washable textiles.

2. Mix 1 tbsp. lemon juice and 2 tsp. table salt in a bowl. Apply the rust-removing paste with a clean cloth to the site of the rust stain on your wool. If possible, set the wool in the sun to help the lemon paste bleach out the rust stain.

3. Mixed with salt, lemon juice naturally removes rust stains from textiles.
Mixed with salt, lemon juice naturally removes rust stains from textiles.
Allow the lemon juice and salt paste to dry on the wool item. Vacuum the dried paste off.

4. Combine 1/3 cup white vinegar, 2 tbsp. dish washing detergent and 2/3 cup water in a bowl. Mix to make soap suds. Dip a clean cloth in the soap suds only and sponge the remaining rust stains with the suds.

5. Rinse your wool by blotting it with a slightly damp cloth. Open windows to aid drying or set the item outside to dry.

Tips & Warnings

Bring a dry clean-only wool garment to the dry cleaners for stain removal.

*Hydrogen peroxide or rubbing alcohol can be used to remove rust stains from wool upholstery and carpet*

If iron or metal furniture on wool carpeting becomes damp, dry it immediately to avoid rust transfer.
Always blot or sponge wool surfaces, as scrubbing can damage the fibers.

Read more : http://www.ehow.com/how_7625822_remove-rust-wool.html


----------



## Cashmeregma

I am doing the Happy Dance, and although it isn't pretty, it is great!!! They were able to reach Bill at work and found out that they hadn't notified him of things they should have, like me being eligible for more money. They keep a diary of what they have done and because they didn't tell us, they are making it retroactive. I really didn't expect this. I almost cried when he told me and I did let out a holler. I was trying to be happy about just getting the increase and not expecting this. This agent actually was nice and when she said she would check, she really did.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Just take one day at a time dear Julie. It will work out. Perhaps you can ask one of the young people to drop by and get down the items that are put up too high. Don't try climbing up yourself to get them; too dangerous. All will come together. I know it must be daunting but the big move is over and you have all the time in the world to get everything set up like you want. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

I've bookmarked this- thanks!



Cashmeregma said:


> Julie. :wink: This is for when you are more settled, so save it for later:
> 
> Things You'll Need
> Sponge
> Club soda
> Bowl
> 1 tbsp. lemon juice
> 2 tsp. table salt
> Clean cloths
> Vacuum
> 1/3 cup white vinegar
> 2 tbsp. dish washing detergent
> Instructions
> 
> 1. Clean wool by blotting so fibers aren't damaged.
> Clean wool by blotting so fibers aren't damaged.
> Wet a clean sponge with club soda then squeeze out the excess liquid. Blot the rust stain on your wool surface with the club soda. Club soda effectively removes many stains from non-washable textiles.
> 
> 2. Mix 1 tbsp. lemon juice and 2 tsp. table salt in a bowl. Apply the rust-removing paste with a clean cloth to the site of the rust stain on your wool. If possible, set the wool in the sun to help the lemon paste bleach out the rust stain.
> 
> 3. Mixed with salt, lemon juice naturally removes rust stains from textiles.
> Mixed with salt, lemon juice naturally removes rust stains from textiles.
> Allow the lemon juice and salt paste to dry on the wool item. Vacuum the dried paste off.
> 
> 4. Combine 1/3 cup white vinegar, 2 tbsp. dish washing detergent and 2/3 cup water in a bowl. Mix to make soap suds. Dip a clean cloth in the soap suds only and sponge the remaining rust stains with the suds.
> 
> 5. Rinse your wool by blotting it with a slightly damp cloth. Open windows to aid drying or set the item outside to dry.
> 
> Tips & Warnings
> 
> Bring a dry clean-only wool garment to the dry cleaners for stain removal.
> 
> *Hydrogen peroxide or rubbing alcohol can be used to remove rust stains from wool upholstery and carpet*
> 
> If iron or metal furniture on wool carpeting becomes damp, dry it immediately to avoid rust transfer.
> Always blot or sponge wool surfaces, as scrubbing can damage the fibers.
> 
> Read more : http://www.ehow.com/how_7625822_remove-rust-wool.html


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Cashmeregma said:


> I am doing the Happy Dance, and although it isn't pretty, it is great!!! They were able to reach Bill at work and found out that they hadn't notified him of things they should have, like me being eligible for more money. They keep a diary of what they have done and because they didn't tell us, they are making it retroactive. I really didn't expect this. I almost cried when he told me and I did let out a holler. I was trying to be happy about just getting the increase and not expecting this. This agent actually was nice and when she said she would check, she really did.


Edit: The agent just called me and she was really nice and joked about DH knowing our wedding date, which she had to ask to verify it was him. She put tears in my eyes when she told me that I would get the pymt. retroactive even though DH had told me. Guess I'm still that happy that I got it and that there is someone working for our government that really does check things out and help. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Gives me a good feeling.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I've bookmarked this- thanks!
> :thumbup:


You are very welcome. I like the one at the bottom about peroxide and think I may try that on my carpet stains.


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> I am doing the Happy Dance, and although it isn't pretty, it is great!!! They were able to reach Bill at work and found out that they hadn't notified him of things they should have, like me being eligible for more money. They keep a diary of what they have done and because they didn't tell us, they are making it retroactive. I really didn't expect this. I almost cried when he told me and I did let out a holler. I was trying to be happy about just getting the increase and not expecting this. This agent actually was nice and when she said she would check, she really did.[/quote
> 
> Well that's fantastic news I can just see you doing the happy dance💃. Have you started spending the money in your head yet
> Sonja


----------



## gagesmom

Greg and I spent the morning with his mom, broke my heart to see that box he was in.&#128549; They are having a memorial on Sunday coming up.&#128557;
Kate glad the cast is off and another two weeks in your boot is not to long of a wait.
Julie I truly hope the cockroaches can be taken care of.
NanaCaren oh my word has Seth ever grown&#128559;
Granny peg please forgive me for not wishing you a happy birthday &#127874;


----------



## agnescr

Hello everyone,have not visited for a while as reading is very difficult even with the print enlarged due to the dried blood floating about in my eye obstructing my vision,have has two sessions of laser treatment so far with another session booked for two weeks time.just knitting away at socks as I don't need to read a knitting pattern for them,shawls are out of the question just now,but hopefully will get back to them soon.
Hope everyone is well and that Julie's move went smoothly tc and hugs to all
 xx


----------



## Cashmeregma

Martina, How special that you and your sister got to have your Christmas dinner at last. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Sorry the house closing is going so slow. Hope Kitty will tolerate the anesthesia.

Tami - OH, That tip about the shoe being same height as boot and the sock to protect the leg from boot are great. I know it will save Kate some pain. Experience is the best teacher but hope you didn't learn it by hurting.

Sam, Funny how we don't mind 1/2 the chore but the end....ugh. I don't like emptying the dishwasher either but DH doesn't mind so that works out great. When he can't do it though, I'm starting to find it easier. Perhaps the not having to do it all the time helped, but I still have a much prettier smile when he has time to do it. I used to hate to change the rolls in the bathroom too and DH had to do it when we lived in Germany. Don't know why that was. Now that we are back in the States I don't mind at all. Maybe we are meant to share things or it's a statement that we need help. Don't understand it but accept it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone,have not visited for a while as reading is very difficult even with the print enlarged due to the dried blood floating about in my eye obstructing my vision,have has two sessions of laser treatment so far with another session booked for two weeks time.just knitting away at socks as I don't need to read a knitting pattern for them,shawls are out of the question just now,but hopefully will get back to them soon.
> Hope everyone is well and that Julie's move went smoothly tc and hugs to all
> xx


It does take a while for the blood to work its way out and it seems like forever. Hope it is sooner than later.


----------



## gagesmom

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone,have not visited for a while as reading is very difficult even with the print enlarged due to the dried blood floating about in my eye obstructing my vision,have has two sessions of laser treatment so far with another session booked for two weeks time.just knitting away at socks as I don't need to read a knitting pattern for them,shawls are out of the question just now,but hopefully will get back to them soon.
> Hope everyone is well and that Julie's move went smoothly tc and hugs to all
> xx


Just got back on kp after a few months so glad to hear from you


----------



## Bonnie7591

Daralene, howgreat they are giving you retro $$ & glad you got it straightened out. No wonder you are doing the happy dance.
Kate, the new boot is quite a fashion statement, it will be so nice to be able to get in the tub again & taking it off at night should make it easier to sleep.
Julie, you sure seem to be having enough problems with the new place, I sure hope you can get hot water soon & get rid f the bugs. Bone great thing about lvng n the cold north is we don't have cockroaches(& lots of other creepy crawlies)


----------



## Bonnie7591

The little ones were quite entertaining at play school. All had glitternfrom stem to strath while making valentine cards for mom & dad.


----------



## gagesmom

Gage just got home from school so I am going to go for now. Try to check in later or tomorrow if I can.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Here in England you start getting all the paperwork for pensions and what you are entitled to well before you retire and you can get help with filling in the forms. Pensioners get free bus passes and £200 each for help towards there winter fuel bill each year . If they have below a certain amount coming in they will also get help towards housing payments,free dental care and free prescriptions. They get other help to the older they are . They can also claim to get there central heating system brought up to date and that is just a few of the things they are entitled to
> Sonja


That is amazing. Wish NZ was like that for Julie.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> Well the cast is off, but look what I got instead! :roll: However I can take this monstrosity off at night and when I have a bath, and it's only with me for another 2 weeks....I suppose it's progress. :shock:


Yay to the cast being off but I'm sure you can't wait until you are FREE at last from all bindings. Two weeks, ok, let's see, what can you do to make 2 weeks go fast that doesn't entail having so much fun and plonk that you do the other leg.


----------



## Cashmeregma

purl2diva said:


> My dad was a hunter so we often had venison. I saw him skin a rabbit when I was very young and just could not eat it after that.
> 
> Many years ago, We visited friends who had moved from the city to a farm in Minnesota and my friend served chicken and rabbit. As we sat down to dinner, her five year old son asked, "Is this Fluffy and Thumper? " My children all chose chicken!


Oh No!!!! I wouldn't have been able to eat Fluffy and Thumper either. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, you thought correctly! She ate a lot more rabbit that she thought was chicken, than she at chicken at my great aunts! They did raise chickens, but not nearly enough that they would have had chicken for dinner almost every Sunday!
> 
> As to service dogs. If they are not at home with their owner, they are not to be bothered. They are working at all times, unless at home. ALWAYS ASK before talking to the dog or petting it. And, really, you shouldn't even ask to do anything with the dog. It should be totally left alone.


Agree about even asking since I saw how this lady would allow people to pet the dog and was to timid to tell them no. When I had lunch with her it wouldn't just be one person either, but one after the other. Might I say, it was quite a learning experience for me. There is something about a guide dog that makes you feel they are heroes, which they are, and makes us want to love them and pet them. I won't ask if I can pet one any more unless I am in the person's home and they say it's ok. When they are out I will assume the dog is working the whole time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but chilly Great Bend. Today I have Seth here, we have made pizza and tea for breakfast. Seems how it is laundry day he is helping me.
> 
> Today's coffee/tea.
> 
> Healing hugs to all in need. Hugs for all. Keep smiling no matter your troubles, they will feel less stressed.


Oh my goodness, does he look older since the last time I saw him. Doesn't take long for them to change. Pizza, my kind of breakfast. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> I am doing the Happy Dance, and although it isn't pretty, it is great!!! They were able to reach Bill at work and found out that they hadn't notified him of things they should have, like me being eligible for more money. They keep a diary of what they have done and because they didn't tell us, they are making it retroactive. I really didn't expect this. I almost cried when he told me and I did let out a holler. I was trying to be happy about just getting the increase and not expecting this. This agent actually was nice and when she said she would check, she really did.


That's wonderful. WOW!!! More yarn money!! LOL! So glad they made it retroactive. Not often the government will so easily correct their mistake!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone,have not visited for a while as reading is very difficult even with the print enlarged due to the dried blood floating about in my eye obstructing my vision,have has two sessions of laser treatment so far with another session booked for two weeks time.just knitting away at socks as I don't need to read a knitting pattern for them,shawls are out of the question just now,but hopefully will get back to them soon.
> Hope everyone is well and that Julie's move went smoothly tc and hugs to all
> xx


I'm so sorry to hear you're still having problems. But glad the Dr is taking care of it.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Well the cast is off, but look what I got instead! :roll: However I can take this monstrosity off at night and when I have a bath, and it's only with me for another 2 weeks....I suppose it's progress. :shock:


Ooh, that doesn't look much fun, but it is good that it can come off. Hopefully the 2 weeks will go quickly.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen, When your DH decides to get his Social Security, make sure you get the extra coming to you. Don't know if it is the same for everyone, but it was that way with DH and me. If you made more than him, perhaps he will get the extra.

I had a thermograph scan done today and the technician was telling me that it is expected to go down to -25f -31c. It's nice out there today and I actually got to see the sun but it is gone now. Brrrrrr. Bonnie, think we are getting a taste of a little of what you go through routinely.

Sam, Can just picture the animals all comfy located all over your place. They sure do make one feel loved.

Poledra, Those pictures are so cute and the very last one is a riot with just a blur of whooshing fur and a big pink tongue. Probably a huge smile for the camera. Is she making snow angels? :XD: :XD: :XD: Won't it be fun to have your space back now. A craft room again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Tami, I didn't know they used different people for the training of the dogs. Perhaps to get them used to different people so they aren't so attached to the trainer?? This lady sounds amazing the way she gets around her property and even knits. A documentary DVD my husband got on a famous musician and friend, Clark Terry, had a student in there that is blind. He has a guide dog and Clark or CT as they call him, developed quite a bond with this student as he was losing his sight due to diabetes and sadly lost both of his legs to that disease. That guide dog went on trips with the student and to jobs and sure gave out a world of love to CT and his master. The student got to go on World Tour with Quincy Jones. Clark Terry is partially responsible for DH getting his job as he recommended him for it.

Rookie, What a fabulous reflection in that cuppa'.

Bulldog, I also got a pair of 9" circular needles at that going out of business sale, but it is a size one needle. So cute though and tiny. Will check into getting a larger size as most sock yarn, I think....? will want a 2 or 2.5??


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> She looks such a mischief!


LOL She is definitely a small handful. She's a little reserved today, but I would imagine that the anesthetic is still wearing off.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> She's so cute!!
> junek


 Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> Ryssa is just darling-- how small is she? I really miss my dog but can't see getting another at my age. Cat, yes, someone in family would take a cat, but NOT a dog.


She's 5lb 4 oz so not big at all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> That's wonderful. WOW!!! More yarn money!! LOL! So glad they made it retroactive. Not often the government will so easily correct their mistake!
> Junek


I had her laughing as at first I said we could celebrate our 40th in style and then we both said, "the 50th." If we manage to save it we will be able to take our 50th wedding celebration in the 50th year. Can't decide now, but that might be what happens if I quit thinking of other things.


----------



## Poledra65

Swedenme said:


> What a lovely little dog she looks so cute and cuddly .I wished mine was that small about half a hour ago as she got to the corner of where we lived and refused to move . No amount of bribery nice words worked just had to literally drag her the rest of the way . She can be such a stubborn thing when she wants


She is demanding for being so small, lol. When she wants attention, she will do almost anything to get it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> That's great that the 24 months waiting period was waived for you and DH should certainly sign up as soon as he can -- he can sign up as much as 3 months ahead of time (so anyday now) so that it's all in place by the time May 1st rolls around...sometimes the wheels of the system roll slowly so the earlier the start of the process, the better.


Good advice about starting it early. Gwen, listen to Rookie...she is right that it takes them 3 months to get the ball rolling. I know.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> What an adorable dog! Just want to cuddle her. She is so pretty.


She does love cuddles, she'd let you cuddle her all you wanted.


----------



## Poledra65

angelam said:


> Glad to hear you got to celebrate Christmas at last! I hope you had a nice meal.
> I'm sorry to hear of another much loved elderly pet in trouble. Hope the treatment on Friday is successful and your sister will have her for a bit longer.


Me too.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> I am doing the Happy Dance, and although it isn't pretty, it is great!!! They were able to reach Bill at work and found out that they hadn't notified him of things they should have, like me being eligible for more money. They keep a diary of what they have done and because they didn't tell us, they are making it retroactive. I really didn't expect this. I almost cried when he told me and I did let out a holler. I was trying to be happy about just getting the increase and not expecting this. This agent actually was nice and when she said she would check, she really did.


YAY!!!!! I'm doing it with you, that's just fantastic!


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Cashmerega, we are having a talk on how the dogs are trained and the work that they do and get to meet some dogs too.


That is so wonderful. Should be so educational and what fun to meet the dogs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, hope it all comes out in your favor.
> Julie, hope you get things put away to your liking soon.
> It's 6a.m. But need to get ready to drive three hours to Loma Linda for Al's eye doctor appointment.


Thank you. I didn't expect it to, but it did come out in my favor.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Greg and I spent the morning with his mom, broke my heart to see that box he was in.😥 They are having a memorial on Sunday coming up.😭
> Kate glad the cast is off and another two weeks in your boot is not to long of a wait.
> Julie I truly hope the cockroaches can be taken care of.
> NanaCaren oh my word has Seth ever grown😯
> Granny peg please forgive me for not wishing you a happy birthday 🎂


It's nice that you were able to spend the morning with your MIL, but it would be hard to see him like that, I hope that she is doing okay, it's such a hard time for you all, but especially her.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Greg and I spent the morning with his mom, broke my heart to see that box he was in.😥 They are having a memorial on Sunday coming up.😭
> Kate glad the cast is off and another two weeks in your boot is not to long of a wait.
> Julie I truly hope the cockroaches can be taken care of.
> NanaCaren oh my word has Seth ever grown😯
> Granny peg please forgive me for not wishing you a happy birthday 🎂


I am going to try the borax method! Good to have you back, Melody!
Hugs, dear!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie, Sorry your SIL's deterioration was so evident. Had to be a shock. Hope she can come back from this but I know the older one is the harder it is and the longer it takes.

Julie, Are the missing reusable bags the ones you made??


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> The little ones were quite entertaining at play school. All had glitternfrom stem to strath while making valentine cards for mom & dad.


LOL! It's amazing how much fun and mess can be gotten from some glitter and glue. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> YAY!!!!! I'm doing it with you, that's just fantastic!


Thank you, it's so nice to have a partner. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone,have not visited for a while as reading is very difficult even with the print enlarged due to the dried blood floating about in my eye obstructing my vision,have has two sessions of laser treatment so far with another session booked for two weeks time.just knitting away at socks as I don't need to read a knitting pattern for them,shawls are out of the question just now,but hopefully will get back to them soon.
> Hope everyone is well and that Julie's move went smoothly tc and hugs to all
> xx


Not sure about smoothly- but I am here! great that you were able to post. Praying the treatment is successful! We don't want to loose our best lace knitter!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gagesmom, So sorry you are all having to go through this loss. Sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, When your DH decides to get his Social Security, make sure you get the extra coming to you. Don't know if it is the same for everyone, but it was that way with DH and me. If you made more than him, perhaps he will get the extra.
> 
> I had a thermograph scan done today and the technician was telling me that it is expected to go down to -25f -31c. It's nice out there today and I actually got to see the sun but it is gone now. Brrrrrr. Bonnie, think we are getting a taste of a little of what you go through routinely.
> 
> Sam, Can just picture the animals all comfy located all over your place. They sure do make one feel loved.
> 
> Poledra, Those pictures are so cute and the very last one is a riot with just a blur of whooshing fur and a big pink tongue. Probably a huge smile for the camera. Is she making snow angels? :XD: :XD: :XD: Won't it be fun to have your space back now. A craft room again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Tami, I didn't know they used different people for the training of the dogs. Perhaps to get them used to different people so they aren't so attached to the trainer?? This lady sounds amazing the way she gets around her property and even knits. A documentary DVD my husband got on a famous musician and friend, Clark Terry, had a student in there that is blind. He has a guide dog and Clark or CT as they call him, developed quite a bond with this student as he was losing his sight due to diabetes and sadly lost both of his legs to that disease. That guide dog went on trips with the student and to jobs and sure gave out a world of love to CT and his master. The student got to go on World Tour with Quincy Jones. Clark Terry is partially responsible for DH getting his job as he recommended him for it.
> 
> Rookie, What a fabulous reflection in that cuppa'.
> 
> Bulldog, I also got a pair of 9" circular needles at that going out of business sale, but it is a size one needle. So cute though and tiny. Will check into getting a larger size as most sock yarn, I think....? will want a 2 or 2.5??


 She loves the snow, she roots around in it with her nose, so she comes in with her legs covered with snow and her face completely covered in it too, then she licks it off her face. lol 
It will be fantastic to have my house and my craft room back. I went through cabinets and pulled out a lot of extra stuff to send back to the house with them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure about smoothly- but I am here! great that you were able to post. Praying the treatment is successful! We don't want to loose our best lace knitter!


Re: Agnes

I agree.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, howgreat they are giving you retro $$ & glad you got it straightened out. No wonder you are doing the happy dance.
> Kate, the new boot is quite a fashion statement, it will be so nice to be able to get in the tub again & taking it off at night should make it easier to sleep.
> Julie, you sure seem to be having enough problems with the new place, I sure hope you can get hot water soon & get rid f the bugs. Bone great thing about lvng n the cold north is we don't have cockroaches(& lots of other creepy crawlies)


I think they will prove minor though, Bonnie! The important thing is I have my faithful little companion, and the neighbours all seem to enjoy him- one described him as like Basil Brush. Insects love Auckland's climate- and of course we seldom have frosts to deter any. BUT we don't have any snakes! Or Skunks.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you, it's so nice to have a partner. :thumbup:


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> That is amazing. Wish NZ was like that for Julie.


I do have a free bus and train pass, and half the year free prescriptions (I have to contribute $100 first). Also my doctor is free because of the practice I belong to.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> I am doing the Happy Dance, and although it isn't pretty, it is great!!! They were able to reach Bill at work and found out that they hadn't notified him of things they should have, like me being eligible for more money. They keep a diary of what they have done and because they didn't tell us, they are making it retroactive. I really didn't expect this. I almost cried when he told me and I did let out a holler. I was trying to be happy about just getting the increase and not expecting this. This agent actually was nice and when she said she would check, she really did.


Renews faith in our fellow man!!! This is great news so some money to do some things you hadn't expected and a larger amount going forward...win, win, win!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> LOL She is definitely a small handful. She's a little reserved today, but I would imagine that the anesthetic is still wearing off.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

We are watching Now You See Him Now You Don't, wow Kurt Russel was sure young wasn't he. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's always tough to go to funerals. Better days ahead, I hope.



gagesmom said:


> Greg and I spent the morning with his mom, broke my heart to see that box he was in.😥 They are having a memorial on Sunday coming up.😭
> Kate glad the cast is off and another two weeks in your boot is not to long of a wait.
> Julie I truly hope the cockroaches can be taken care of.
> NanaCaren oh my word has Seth ever grown😯
> Granny peg please forgive me for not wishing you a happy birthday 🎂


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, Sorry your SIL's deterioration was so evident. Had to be a shock. Hope she can come back from this but I know the older one is the harder it is and the longer it takes.
> 
> Julie, Are the missing reusable bags the ones you made??


No- I have those!


----------



## RookieRetiree

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone,have not visited for a while as reading is very difficult even with the print enlarged due to the dried blood floating about in my eye obstructing my vision,have has two sessions of laser treatment so far with another session booked for two weeks time.just knitting away at socks as I don't need to read a knitting pattern for them,shawls are out of the question just now,but hopefully will get back to them soon.
> Hope everyone is well and that Julie's move went smoothly tc and hugs to all
> xx


Oh, I hope you get better eyesight soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Oh no, just called mom to find out how her visit to pulmonologists office went and she couldn't talk. She is in fibrillation and said the girls (my sisters would call me.) I'm quite worried. She sounded scared & out of breath. If only I lived closer.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, I hope you get better eyesight soon. I'm going to look at the map to see where you are compared to where my DD will be - she's visiting a Baxter Healthcare plant in a town somewhere north of Dublin. I'll get her travel itinerary out and see if she's anywhere near you. She can then tell me about the place and I can picture you and that place together in my mind.


Different Island Rookie! Dublin is in Ireland!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, just called mom to find out how her visit to pulmonologists office went and she couldn't talk. She is in fibrillation and said the girls (my sisters would call me.) I'm quite worried. She sounded scared & out of breath. If only I lived closer.


Not good.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

We had great luck with the borax we mixed a little sugar with it to make it more attractive. That mix is also perfect if you have an ant problem. My 89 year old MIL had ants wandering in through the sliding door into her senior's apt. We ran a line of borax and sugar at the bottom of the door step and presto!! the problem stopped
Trisha



Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to try the borax method! Good to have you back, Melody!
> Hugs, dear!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Renews faith in our fellow man!!! This is great news so some money to do some things you hadn't expected and a larger amount going forward...win, win, win!


Yes, total opposite of what she led me to believe. She said a letter had already been sent to me saying it wouldn't be retroactive but with further investigation, that was changed and I will get a new letter.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Not good.


Yes, and I'm exhausted to make the drive now and in the dark. I didn't get much sleep last night. I pray she will be ok. This winter weather too is terrible for driving. Will wait till I hear from my sisters. I am rather reconciled to the fact that if and when something does happen, it will be more likely that I won't get there on time.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, When your DH decides to get his Social Security, make sure you get the extra coming to you. Don't know if it is the same for everyone, but it was that way with DH and me. If you made more than him, perhaps he will get the extra.
> 
> I had a thermograph scan done today and the technician was telling me that it is expected to go down to -25f -31c. It's nice out there today and I actually got to see the sun but it is gone now. Brrrrrr. Bonnie, think we are getting a taste of a little of what you go through routinely.
> 
> Sam, Can just picture the animals all comfy located all over your place. They sure do make one feel loved.
> 
> Poledra, Those pictures are so cute and the very last one is a riot with just a blur of whooshing fur and a big pink tongue. Probably a huge smile for the camera. Is she making snow angels? :XD: :XD: :XD: Won't it be fun to have your space back now. A craft room again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Tami, I didn't know they used different people for the training of the dogs. Perhaps to get them used to different people so they aren't so attached to the trainer?? This lady sounds amazing the way she gets around her property and even knits. A documentary DVD my husband got on a famous musician and friend, Clark Terry, had a student in there that is blind. He has a guide dog and Clark or CT as they call him, developed quite a bond with this student as he was losing his sight due to diabetes and sadly lost both of his legs to that disease. That guide dog went on trips with the student and to jobs and sure gave out a world of love to CT and his master. The student got to go on World Tour with Quincy Jones. Clark Terry is partially responsible for DH getting his job as he recommended him for it.
> 
> Rookie, What a fabulous reflection in that cuppa'.
> 
> Bulldog, I also got a pair of 9" circular needles at that going out of business sale, but it is a size one needle. So cute though and tiny. Will check into getting a larger size as most sock yarn, I think....? will want a 2 or 2.5??


Needle size will depend on the density of the sock...I used size 2 on some of them, but the latest pair is with a size 1. I don't find it that much difference after using the 2...but going from a 4 or 5 to a 2 seemed like a huge change.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, Sorry your SIL's deterioration was so evident. Had to be a shock. Hope she can come back from this but I know the older one is the harder it is and the longer it takes.
> 
> Julie, Are the missing reusable bags the ones you made??


Just lets me know I need to be more attentive and not let 4 months go between visits.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Needle size will depend on the density of the sock...I used size 2 on some of them, but the latest pair is with a size 1. I don't find it that much difference after using the 2...but going from a 4 or 5 to a 2 seemed like a huge change.


Hmmm, I see. In other words, the socks I have on now I find a little loose. I could make the same sock with the size 1 and the stitches would be denser, which is nice when you are knitting them for warmth. I'm wondering about needle felting some roving not the bottom of the socks.

I'm not sure if I should bother my sisters or not if they are making decisions about what to do with mom and talking to ambulance and doctors. No idea what is going on and don't want to interfere with them getting this stuff done. Mom probably figured I was one of them contacting her with what they were doing when she answered. Maybe I will send a text. Then they can answer when it's convenient.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, just called mom to find out how her visit to pulmonologists office went and she couldn't talk. She is in fibrillation and said the girls (my sisters would call me.) I'm quite worried. She sounded scared & out of breath. If only I lived closer.


Glad that sisters are with her...holding you and her in good thoughts and prayers...sending you hugs and you have every reason to be worried. Hopefully, pulmonologist was able to spot the issues and medical care is being administered effectively at this moment.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> Different Island Rookie! Dublin is in Ireland!


You caught me before I caught myself - it was subsequently edited except in your quoted reply.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm not sure if I should bother my sisters or not if they are making decisions about what to do with mom and talking to ambulance and doctors. No idea what is going on and don't want to interfere with them getting this stuff done. Mom probably figured I was one of them contacting her with what they were doing when she answered. Maybe I will send a text. Then they can answer when it's convenient.


You do need to text your sisters-- they can then tell Mom you called. My prayers are winging.


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, just called mom to find out how her visit to pulmonologists office went and she couldn't talk. She is in fibrillation and said the girls (my sisters would call me.) I'm quite worried. She sounded scared & out of breath. If only I lived closer.


Sorry to here about your mom Daralene . I hope everything is all right
Sonja


----------



## Kansas g-ma

I'll join cashmere and others doing the happy dance-- partly for her but also for our city street sweeper getting by here when most cars are gone and getting the fall leaves-- should have been done in December. I was thinking about calling to complain, was hard to get out to car when I parked in front because of the partly decomposed leaves and muck.

We had an excellent program at garden club today-- pests in yard, etc. County extension garden guy did it. his father was a county agent in next county when I was a teen and our counties went to camp together. Dad was always fun.

Agnes, hope the eyes get much better. Hugs.

Mel, hugs to you and Gage and Greg-- this is a hard time for all of you.


----------



## pacer

nicho said:


> Hi folks, just wanted to say thanks for all the hugs, prayers and good wishes for what has been a difficult time here. So sad to say goodbye to our much loved Freckles. She would have been 15 at the end of the month (so she has had a very good innings) and we got her when she was a tiny 6 week old pup. Truly a much loved part of the family. Daralene has sent me a copy and paste of all your messages - I do appreciate all your messages of support. DH and I have just read a lot of lovely messages on Facebook and the tears are flowing again. She was such a cutie. GSP's (German shorthaired pointers) have very sweet dispositions )I know that we had to make the decision to put her to sleep but I am still not comfortable with our decision as this is the first of our dogs we have had to make this decision for. Very hard to arrive home from work this afternoon and have no friendly greeting from our beloved pet. I guess it will get easier with time.
> Anyway, thanks for your support and here is a photo of her with DD from a few years ago before she went blind and grey - she was pretty back then.
> Hugs to all
> Denise


What a beautiful picture of two beloved family members. I am so happy that you have such wonderful pictures to remember Freckles. I am saddened for you and your family in this loss. You loved Freckles enough to take care of all her and shower her with love. You may never be comfortable making such decisions in life, but know that your Freckles no longer suffers daily.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Oldest man in Australia is making tiny sweaters for injured penguins.
http://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/s480x480/10988537_10153164172263812_5459724870601073661_n.png?oh=3d7a056be88a4b60e270aecade0ef547&oe=555C1D73&__gda__=1431759754_c9312930e54bc111b2e169a8eeb1afa4


----------



## Lurker 2

Onthewingsofadove said:


> We had great luck with the borax we mixed a little sugar with it to make it more attractive. That mix is also perfect if you have an ant problem. My 89 year old MIL had ants wandering in through the sliding door into her senior's apt. We ran a line of borax and sugar at the bottom of the door step and presto!! the problem stopped
> Trisha


Thank you for that hint!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and I'm exhausted to make the drive now and in the dark. I didn't get much sleep last night. I pray she will be ok. This winter weather too is terrible for driving. Will wait till I hear from my sisters. I am rather reconciled to the fact that if and when something does happen, it will be more likely that I won't get there on time.


I will keep you and Mom in my thoughts.


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> Purple, Is meeting just to discuss working dogs or will you be involved with this in some way. If you can share some of what you learn that would be lovely. A lady I know that has a guide dog is nice to people who ask to pet her dog but when they are gone she is left upset. She explained her dog is working the whole time he is with her and she wished people wouldn't distract him, even when he seems to be resting, such as under the table in the restaurant, he still needs to stay in working mode. She didn't want to be rude to people but I think most people don't know.


She should just say, "I'm sorry, he's working and it's not allowed." That's not rude at all (and it's true).

Hope the SS works out for you--retro would be nice.


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll bet you're a great cook!!! My Mom always made a milk gravy for game birds and rabbit -- she served it like chicken ala king voer her home-made biscuits. A festive meal no matter when it was served. I don't remember any quail in Iowa, but sure did have our share of pheasant.


We ate rabbit, squirrel, quail, and dove (my parents still do!) on a regular basis. Deer is also wonderful and is usually in their freezer too, and of course we caught our own fish to eat as well.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> I know what a difficult decision that was. But she will be waiting for you on the other side of that Rainbow Bridge. I dread when the time comes for my beloved cat-baby. She's 12 and appears in good health, thank goodness. The first cat I had as an adult lived to be 17. I can only pray this fur-baby will live at least that long.
> My prayers for comfort for you.
> Junek


My cat will be 13 in April--both our Boys will--and he's been with me his whole life. I can't imagine being without him--I do hope we have many more years together, and he is in good health as far as we can tell. They are both still active and eat well, so we expect them to be around for a while longer.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorry, I can't get back in to edit my original post and add this to it.

Talked to both sisters. The one was with my mom at the pulmonologist and apparently he knew she was in fib and did an EKG. He did not send her to the hospital, much to her relief. She was home when I called and wouldn't talk to me, just said sisters would talk to me. I said I loved her but think she'd already hung up. Sadly, the sis who was with mom is at a viewing of one of her friends who had a brain tumor. Such a beautiful woman inside and out and a real loss. I felt honored to have met her, but she lost her husband to a brain tumor years ago so daughter is now without both her parents. Her mom has struggled for a long time and we thought she was free of the cancer. My other sis had just left work and called me and explained that mom should be ok. She thinks she is afraid of having to go to the hospital. They are going to take her to the heart doctor tomorrow. Now I can breathe again, but the way mom acted I didn't know if those were my last words with her or not. Didn't know if my sisters even knew as she didn't say she had told them or that Karen was with her when they discovered it. I am more relieved knowing that they both know and she doesn't need to be rushed to the hospital but will be treated tomorrow. Now it's time for me to take some deep breaths and let go of some of this stress. The highs and the lows today, but at least all's well that ends well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> She should just say, "I'm sorry, he's working and it's not allowed." That's not rude at all (and it's true).
> 
> Hope the SS works out for you--retro would be nice.


She should but it shows that we need to be educated and not ask. I didn't know and always really wanted to pet these dogs. I admire them so. Here I am my age and just learning so much still. Another part is that the information wasn't given to all of us. I'm so thankful I met this lady and found out for sure. Will be interesting to see what information they give Purple and her group on this.

Thank you and I got it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I will keep you and Mom in my thoughts.


Thank you Julie. That always means so much to me.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry, I can't get back in to edit my original post and add this to it.
> 
> Talked to both sisters. The one was with my mom at the pulmonologist and apparently he knew she was in fib and did an EKG. He did not send her to the hospital, much to her relief. She was home when I called and wouldn't talk to me, just said sisters would talk to me. I said I loved her but think she'd already hung up. Sadly, the sis who was with mom is at a viewing of one of her friends who had a brain tumor. Such a beautiful woman inside and out and a real loss. I felt honored to have met her, but she lost her husband to a brain tumor years ago so daughter is now without both her parents. Her mom has struggled for a long time and we thought she was free of the cancer. My other sis had just left work and called me and explained that mom should be ok. She thinks she is afraid of having to go to the hospital. They are going to take her to the heart doctor tomorrow. Now I can breathe again, but the way mom acted I didn't know if those were my last words with her or not. Didn't know if my sisters even knew as she didn't say she had told them or that Karen was with her when they discovered it. I am more relieved knowing that they both know and she doesn't need to be rushed to the hospital but will be treated tomorrow. Now it's time for me to take some deep breaths and let go of some of this stress. The highs and the lows today, but at least all's well that ends well.


Definitely a roller coaster day for you...glad your Mom is doing okay -- glad that your sisters are involved and full taking care of the situation. I think it's a good night to have a glass of wine with dinner!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad that sisters are with her...holding you and her in good thoughts and prayers...sending you hugs and you have every reason to be worried. Hopefully, pulmonologist was able to spot the issues and medical care is being administered effectively at this moment.


Thank you Rookie. Apparently they will be taking her to see her heart doctor tomorrow so more under control than I thought. First I was afraid that nobody there knew as Sis#1 was at a funeral and Sis#2 was working. Leave it to mom to not want to bother anybody. She didn't say that this happened at the doctor's office so for all I knew she was sitting at home waiting for someone to call or drop by. Was relieved to find out from sisters that they knew and to get the details. Head feels a little dizzy, I must say and even though I am relieved.....well, you know. All of you make it much easier to be able to talk with someone. Thank you.


----------



## Sorlenna

purl2diva said:


> My dad was a hunter so we often had venison. I saw him skin a rabbit when I was very young and just could not eat it after that.
> 
> Many years ago, We visited friends who had moved from the city to a farm in Minnesota and my friend served chicken and rabbit. As we sat down to dinner, her five year old son asked, "Is this Fluffy and Thumper? " My children all chose chicken!


We raised two pigs one year, and then had a freezer full for the whole year after we had them processed. One morning at breakfast, we were having sausage, and the kids wanted to know, "Is this Arnold or Zsa Zsa?" :XD: They ate it, either way!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Definitely a roller coaster day for you...glad your Mom is doing okay -- glad that your sisters are involved and full taking care of the situation. I think it's a good night to have a glass of wine with dinner!


You have that one figured just right. I'll tell DH to pick some up or maybe even go out and get some.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> We raised two pigs one year, and then had a freezer full for the whole year after we had them processed. One morning at breakfast, we were having sausage, and the kids wanted to know, "Is this Arnold or Zsa Zsa?" :XD: They ate it, either way!


You lost me at Arnold or Zsa Zsa. That's what happens when you put a city girl out on the farm. I had pet calves and pigs I loved & named. Two fabulous collies that followed me everywhere out in the woods and down to the lake. Just the best time of my childhood, but I'm afraid I wasn't aware of what was really going on in the barn. I do remember hearing the pig screaming and later from quite a distance away seeing it being butchered. Such a distant memory. I think I could have hunted though. My uncle was teaching me to hunt. Up there if you wanted to eat you either hunted or had a barn with animals or both.

Kansas g-ma, Penguin coats are so adorable. Really beautifully knit and all so individual in design.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> You caught me before I caught myself - it was subsequently edited except in your quoted reply.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I had terrible trouble getting Fale to use his when he broke his ankle- they are quite clumsy things to walk with! Hopefully it will be progress!


It is awkward to walk with as it's got a kind of built up rocker thing on the sole, so it makes you lopsided. My friend who's a retired physio said that I couldn't afford to twist my back (it's sometimes a bit dodgy) so I have to wear a shoe with a heel on the other foot.....picture it - black monstrosity on the left and a navy court shoe on the right, worn with jeans with one leg rolled up....quite the fashion statement!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry, I can't get back in to edit my original post and add this to it.
> 
> Talked to both sisters. The one was with my mom at the pulmonologist and apparently he knew she was in fib and did an EKG. He did not send her to the hospital, much to her relief. She was home when I called and wouldn't talk to me, just said sisters would talk to me. I said I loved her but think she'd already hung up. Sadly, the sis who was with mom is at a viewing of one of her friends who had a brain tumor. Such a beautiful woman inside and out and a real loss. I felt honored to have met her, but she lost her husband to a brain tumor years ago so daughter is now without both her parents. Her mom has struggled for a long time and we thought she was free of the cancer. My other sis had just left work and called me and explained that mom should be ok. She thinks she is afraid of having to go to the hospital. They are going to take her to the heart doctor tomorrow. Now I can breathe again, but the way mom acted I didn't know if those were my last words with her or not. Didn't know if my sisters even knew as she didn't say she had told them or that Karen was with her when they discovered it. I am more relieved knowing that they both know and she doesn't need to be rushed to the hospital but will be treated tomorrow. Now it's time for me to take some deep breaths and let go of some of this stress. The highs and the lows today, but at least all's well that ends well.


Maybe, but very worrying for you, none-the-less.


----------



## Sorlenna

Glad to see you got an 'upgrade,' Kate--hope it gives you the support you need for these last couple of weeks of healing. And being able to take it off is a great thing.

Caren, your laundry helper is growing like a weed. DD and I did laundry today, too.

Ryssa's adorable. Love that her favorite toy is a Hot Wheels. 

Julie, glad to hear of progress, though it does take a while to learn new routes--I am sure you will work through it in good time, though.

Martina, hope your housing situation is moving along--I'd be terribly impatient with the people myself. Sending good thoughts for kitty.

Melody, sorry for your loss. I hope you all are doing okay--it's so hard to say good bye.

Agnes, hope your eye issue clears soon. I know how frustrating something like that can be, but I have faith you will be back to knitting your gorgeous shawls soon.

Daralene, congrats on the retro--I know that will make a difference for you.

I am almost caught up...


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. That always means so much to me.


As you say- you're welcome!


----------



## KateB

tami_ohio said:


> Kate, that's wonderful!!! Yes, it's a pain to deal with, but great improvement! I wore one twice for 6 weeks each time. But I was lucky enough not to need a cast. I will give you a tip. Try to wear a shoe on the other foot that has a heel of about the same height as the boot, so your back doesn't hurt. Also, wear a very tall sock so the velcro doesn't make your leg sore.


You and my friend are obviously in cahoots! :lol: Thank you for the tip anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> It is awkward to walk with as it's got a kind of built up rocker thing on the sole, so it makes you lopsided. My friend who's a retired physio said that I couldn't afford to twist my back (it's sometimes a bit dodgy) so I have to wear a shoe with a heel on the other foot.....picture it - black monstrosity on the left and a navy court shoe on the right, worn with jeans with one leg rolled up....quite the fashion statement!! :roll: :lol:


Oh, my dear! Still only two weeks with luck!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Glad to see you got an 'upgrade,' Kate--hope it gives you the support you need for these last couple of weeks of healing. And being able to take it off is a great thing.
> 
> Caren, your laundry helper is growing like a weed. DD and I did laundry today, too.
> 
> Ryssa's adorable. Love that her favorite toy is a Hot Wheels.
> 
> Julie, glad to hear of progress, though it does take a while to learn new routes--I am sure you will work through it in good time, though.
> 
> Martina, hope your housing situation is moving along--I'd be terribly impatient with the people myself. Sending good thoughts for kitty.
> 
> Melody, sorry for your loss. I hope you all are doing okay--it's so hard to say good bye.
> 
> Agnes, hope your eye issue clears soon. I know how frustrating something like that can be, but I have faith you will be back to knitting your gorgeous shawls soon.
> 
> Daralene, congrats on the retro--I know that will make a difference for you.
> 
> I am almost caught up...


It does! Shifting the computer desk to a better spot- by degrees- it is quite heavy.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Well done on getting the plaster off. You could tie a few ribbons to the boot to pretty ut up


Purple ribbon I presume? :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> She should but it shows that we need to be educated and not ask. I didn't know and always really wanted to pet these dogs. I admire them so. Here I am my age and just learning so much still. Another part is that the information wasn't given to all of us. I'm so thankful I met this lady and found out for sure. Will be interesting to see what information they give Purple and her group on this.


I only learned about it from working in retail; we had a few regular customers who helped me understand their situations--I asked once, when I didn't know, and the lady explained it to me (she took time to explain, which was great, rather than just saying no); since then, I don't ask. Some will say, "Would you like to pet him/her?" and if I am invited, I will (I still remember one dog I was introduced to--he was such a sweetheart--who used to come regularly with his human to the bookstore). It does seem like it would be common sense to know the dog is working, but I think people who love dogs are going to follow their urges to pet them first!


----------



## KateB

Nico - Freckles was a beautiful dog and though it won't seem like it at the moment, you have done the right thing by her.
Julie - Glad you are getting settled in and I'm glad to hear you are not planning any mountaineering in the near future! :lol: 
I'm now in bed (minus the boot) having had a lovely long soak in the bath. I don't think I'll need rocked to sleep tonight, I'm really tired. Talk to you all in the morning.


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> You lost me at Arnold or Zsa Zsa. That's what happens when you put a city girl out on the farm. I had pet calves and pigs I loved & named. Two fabulous collies that followed me everywhere out in the woods and down to the lake. Just the best time of my childhood, but I'm afraid I wasn't aware of what was really going on in the barn. I do remember hearing the pig screaming and later from quite a distance away seeing it being butchered. Such a distant memory. I think I could have hunted though. My uncle was teaching me to hunt. Up there if you wanted to eat you either hunted or had a barn with animals or both.


We were always aware which animals we could get attached to and which would end up as food--and we thought it mattered that our kids know where/how the food comes to them, too. They didn't see the butchering, of course, but they knew what would happen. Actually Arnold and Zsa Zsa were mean little suckers, ha ha, so the kids didn't love them anyhow.

I also meant to say I'm relieved to hear your mom has a plan in place for treatment--I can imagine how scared you were. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> I am doing the Happy Dance, and although it isn't pretty, it is great!!! They were able to reach Bill at work and found out that they hadn't notified him of things they should have, like me being eligible for more money. They keep a diary of what they have done and because they didn't tell us, they are making it retroactive. I really didn't expect this. I almost cried when he told me and I did let out a holler. I was trying to be happy about just getting the increase and not expecting this. This agent actually was nice and when she said she would check, she really did.


Result!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought you had a system like Canada & UK & didn't have to pay?
> We have private coverage for things like prescriptions,ambulances, dental & eyes.
> I had to continue my extra coverage when I retired, now I pay monthly. I could not decide to get it later & if I drop it I cannot get it back. We also have Blue Cross, paid yearly, it gives extra coverage beyond what my work plan gives & if you drop it you cannot get it back for 2 years.


We have a private system as well which we can choose to use (UK has a private system as well). The govenment trys to get to people on the private system as it saves money from the public system. HAs the advantage that you can get treatment much quicker (unless it is an emergency then the public system works quickly as well. Probably better in fact for major emergencies).
The downside is that even with private cover which covers the hospital stay it doesn't cover the doctors and they can charge what they like, but the govenment only pays back a certain amount. So it can be very expensive going privately no matter how good the cover, as private health funds are not allowed to cover doctors charges.
The same with going to see any doctor- they can charge whatever they like but the amount paid by the government is limited. I usually pay more than twice what the governemnt charges. I keep thinking of trying to find a cheaper doctor but then something crops up and I am reminded of how good she is so figure I should probably stay there. Also as Maryanne goes to her it is useful as well (the doctor knows that she can talk to me about Maryanne).
We also have extras cover which covers things like emergency ambulance, glasses, hearing aids, lots of alternative medicines, physio etc.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning Caren and Seth -- so good to see you...breakfast pizza looks yummy -- I'm in the mood for tea this a.m. so off to make some.
> 
> Enjoy this cup of tea -- I pulled it off FB especially for you, Caren, and all of our UK friends.


I love it! I can be British if I want so I will be for this!


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> Yay to the cast being off but I'm sure you can't wait until you are FREE at last from all bindings. Two weeks, ok, let's see, what can you do to make 2 weeks go fast that doesn't entail having so much fun and plonk that you do the other leg.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Purple ribbon I presume? :lol:


Absolutely and with bells on so people could hear you comi g xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Rookie. Apparently they will be taking her to see her heart doctor tomorrow so more under control than I thought. First I was afraid that nobody there knew as Sis#1 was at a funeral and Sis#2 was working. Leave it to mom to not want to bother anybody. She didn't say that this happened at the doctor's office so for all I knew she was sitting at home waiting for someone to call or drop by. Was relieved to find out from sisters that they knew and to get the details. Head feels a little dizzy, I must say and even though I am relieved.....well, you know. All of you make it much easier to be able to talk with someone. Thank you.


Just as long as we don't need to get you into the doctors too because your heart is still racing...hope it'll all calm down soon.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> there won't be showers for some time- money only goes so far- In many ways it was more important to solve the telephone problem- the new one will be being delivered in a few days time- easier than trying to get to the shop in the heat. I can see the taxi company benefiting from my move- certainly in the heat.


But if it's new and wasn't set properly it shouldn't cost you anything so why not get your agent onto it as it most likely there issue to deal with anyway. Or get someone to adjust the thermostat- it is not an electricians job unless there is a fault with the unit. And if there is a fault the sooner it is deal with the better as it may still be under warranty.
You shouldn't be moving boiling water around the house- it might well be spilt on you or Ringo.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorlenna said:


> We raised two pigs one year, and then had a freezer full for the whole year after we had them processed. One morning at breakfast, we were having sausage, and the kids wanted to know, "Is this Arnold or Zsa Zsa?" :XD: They ate it, either way!


We read Charlotte's web and watched the movie Babe and one of my daughters would not eat pork for about 2 years - she didn't want bacon to be pork though. We also saw the pig races at the fair and she had pig charms and anything with a pig on it for several years.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Well the cast is off, but look what I got instead! :roll: However I can take this monstrosity off at night and when I have a bath, and it's only with me for another 2 weeks....I suppose it's progress. :shock:


A lovley moon boot. Horrid as they are it does give you more freedom than the cast.


----------



## PurpleFi

Back from a great WI evening. Met 3dogs, l guide dog, 1 hearing dog and one petting dog. Learnt about how they are trained and how they work. Their owners were lovely too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> You lost me at Arnold or Zsa Zsa. That's what happens when you put a city girl out on the farm. I had pet calves and pigs I loved & named. Two fabulous collies that followed me everywhere out in the woods and down to the lake. Just the best time of my childhood, but I'm afraid I wasn't aware of what was really going on in the barn. I do remember hearing the pig screaming and later from quite a distance away seeing it being butchered. Such a distant memory. I think I could have hunted though. My uncle was teaching me to hunt. Up there if you wanted to eat you either hunted or had a barn with animals or both.
> 
> Kansas g-ma, Penguin coats are so adorable. Really beautifully knit and all so individual in design.


Referencing the TV show, Green Acres with Arnold the pig --- although I think it was Ava and not Zsa Zsa -- but who would know, I always got those two mixed up. We had some pet pigs too -- they were the pigs used for showing at the county fair with the 4-H group. They were sold once they were large enough for slaughter. The pigs that grew up to be food on our family table were never named and never considered pets.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a great WI evening. Met 3dogs, l guide dog, 1 hearing dog and one petting dog. Learnt about how they are trained and how they work. Their owners were lovely too.


That sounds like a great evening.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Absolutely and with bells on so people could hear you comi g xx


Oh they'll hear me without bells....between the thump of my crutches and the velcro rustling of the boot, I'm audible! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is wonderful news! I'll do a happy dance for you too!


Cashmeregma said:


> I am doing the Happy Dance, and although it isn't pretty, it is great!!! They were able to reach Bill at work and found out that they hadn't notified him of things they should have, like me being eligible for more money. They keep a diary of what they have done and because they didn't tell us, they are making it retroactive. I really didn't expect this. I almost cried when he told me and I did let out a holler. I was trying to be happy about just getting the increase and not expecting this. This agent actually was nice and when she said she would check, she really did.


----------



## Gweniepooh

ditto


Kansas g-ma said:


> You do need to text your sisters-- they can then tell Mom you called. My prayers are winging.


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a great WI evening. Met 3dogs, l guide dog, 1 hearing dog and one petting dog. Learnt about how they are trained and how they work. Their owners were lovely too.


I love the trained dogs they always look so calm yet alert I remember watching a TV programme about the hearing one s and the ones that help disabled people I thought it was amazing to see that they could put clothes in a washing machine, then put it on and empty the shopping bags . The people who train them should in my eyes get a good salary but some of them were volunteers


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Nico - Freckles was a beautiful dog and though it won't seem like it at the moment, you have done the right thing by her.
> Julie - Glad you are getting settled in and I'm glad to hear you are not planning any mountaineering in the near future! :lol:
> I'm now in bed (minus the boot) having had a lovely long soak in the bath. I don't think I'll need rocked to sleep tonight, I'm really tired. Talk to you all in the morning.


Just that required to get in and out of the house! But I have managed so far with the stroller, ok!
Sleep well!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> But if it's new and wasn't set properly it shouldn't cost you anything so why not get your agent onto it as it most likely there issue to deal with anyway. Or get someone to adjust the thermostat- it is not an electricians job unless there is a fault with the unit. And if there is a fault the sooner it is deal with the better as it may still be under warranty.
> You shouldn't be moving boiling water around the house- it might well be spilt on you or Ringo.


I heat it to nice and warm, not boiling for the bathroom. Part of the problem with the hot water is the kids have blocked access to the cupboard- I am hoping we can rectify that today!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> I think people who love dogs are going to follow their urges to pet them first!


Working dogs-- we have a gal who used to come to the Center often with a working dog and she had trained that one it was OK to be petted at the Center because she knew all the seniors wanted to pet. We all loved that dog. Any other place, no pets.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It does! Shifting the computer desk to a better spot- by degrees- it is quite heavy.


Oh no, surely the agent will stop by sometime and perhaps help or maybe send his boys one more time since it is easier now that things are calmer to get things set right. I don't want you doing like I did when I moved to Germany and ended up not being able to walk.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I only learned about it from working in retail; we had a few regular customers who helped me understand their situations--I asked once, when I didn't know, and the lady explained it to me (she took time to explain, which was great, rather than just saying no); since then, I don't ask. Some will say, "Would you like to pet him/her?" and if I am invited, I will (I still remember one dog I was introduced to--he was such a sweetheart--who used to come regularly with his human to the bookstore). It does seem like it would be common sense to know the dog is working, but I think people who love dogs are going to follow their urges to pet them first!


It is so nice when people explain it to us so that we will know instead of causing them stress. Sounds like you got an education at a much younger age than I did.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, just called mom to find out how her visit to pulmonologists office went and she couldn't talk. She is in fibrillation and said the girls (my sisters would call me.) I'm quite worried. She sounded scared & out of breath. If only I lived closer.


I'm so sorry, dear heart!! I hope her breathlessness is just from going to the Dr and not something permanent. I'll add her to my prayer list.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Onthewingsofadove said:


> We had great luck with the borax we mixed a little sugar with it to make it more attractive. That mix is also perfect if you have an ant problem. My 89 year old MIL had ants wandering in through the sliding door into her senior's apt. We ran a line of borax and sugar at the bottom of the door step and presto!! the problem stopped
> Trisha


And I had good luck with just the Borax!! That stuff really works and it's so cheap. Plus you don't have all those chemicals from the bug spray in your house!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> We were always aware which animals we could get attached to and which would end up as food--and we thought it mattered that our kids know where/how the food comes to them, too. They didn't see the butchering, of course, but they knew what would happen. Actually Arnold and Zsa Zsa were mean little suckers, ha ha, so the kids didn't love them anyhow.
> 
> I also meant to say I'm relieved to hear your mom has a plan in place for treatment--I can imagine how scared you were. {{{{HUGS}}}}


So true Sorlenna. We have a different sense of things when not raised on a farm or never hunted to put food on the table. Just going into the store and picking up a package is a whole different experience. It's not anybody's fault, just that they are removed from the reality. I know my mom can't eat if someone mentions where the meat came from, a cow, etc. She would have made a really good vegetarian. Oh that is too funny about Arnold and Zsa Zsa being mean little suckers.

Thank you. Yes, my head has calmed down but I felt almost dizzy. Being so far away is difficult. about 1/2 an hour ago mom called and said she didn't want to worry me, so I appreciated her call. With her COPD she couldn't breathe when I called. Had just gotten in from very long time at the pulmonologist and EKG and hadn't even gotten her coat off so just finished walking too. She now spends all her time sitting, so it is quite hard to breathe when she walks any distance. It was nice to get the call though. I told her she was worth worrying about and got to tell her I loved her.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> My cat will be 13 in April--both our Boys will--and he's been with me his whole life. I can't imagine being without him--I do hope we have many more years together, and he is in good health as far as we can tell. They are both still active and eat well, so we expect them to be around for a while longer.


I'm praying for long life for your boys and my girl!!
I saw on the news a few days ago that someone had a cat that was 27 years old. It had been verified by vet visits!! Very unusual!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> And I had good luck with just the Borax!! That stuff really works and it's so cheap. Plus you don't have all those chemicals from the bug spray in your house!!
> Junek


I like that.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry, I can't get back in to edit my original post and add this to it.
> 
> Talked to both sisters. The one was with my mom at the pulmonologist and apparently he knew she was in fib and did an EKG. He did not send her to the hospital, much to her relief. She was home when I called and wouldn't talk to me, just said sisters would talk to me. I said I loved her but think she'd already hung up. Sadly, the sis who was with mom is at a viewing of one of her friends who had a brain tumor. Such a beautiful woman inside and out and a real loss. I felt honored to have met her, but she lost her husband to a brain tumor years ago so daughter is now without both her parents. Her mom has struggled for a long time and we thought she was free of the cancer. My other sis had just left work and called me and explained that mom should be ok. She thinks she is afraid of having to go to the hospital. They are going to take her to the heart doctor tomorrow. Now I can breathe again, but the way mom acted I didn't know if those were my last words with her or not. Didn't know if my sisters even knew as she didn't say she had told them or that Karen was with her when they discovered it. I am more relieved knowing that they both know and she doesn't need to be rushed to the hospital but will be treated tomorrow. Now it's time for me to take some deep breaths and let go of some of this stress. The highs and the lows today, but at least all's well that ends well.


So glad to hear that...you'll be in my prayers. I hope you can get a good night's sleep. But I know your mind will be with your mom.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry, dear heart!! I hope her breathlessness is just from going to the Dr and not something permanent. I'll add her to my prayer list.
> Hugs,
> Junek


It is sadly permanent. She has COPD and congestive heart failure. Don't know why they don't have her on oxygen. Her readings say her oxygen level is ok but she is just sitting all the time. Would be nice if she could walk and breathe too. She says she is fine sitting and doesn't want a lot done, but somehow I think a little oxygen would go a long way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> So glad to hear that...you'll be in my prayers. I hope you can get a good night's sleep. But I know your mind will be with your mom.
> Junek


Thanks June, I am really tired with little sleep and gladly I won't have the long drive to Ohio in the middle of the night with terribly cold temps on the way.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I used borax tablets and had zero luck. I may purchase some borax in the laundry aisle at the grocery store and try it. Also may add a little sugar. We have real problems with roaches in our area. Yuck I hate those little insects. Have not been able to figure out any good use for them in the environment. YUCK, yuck, yuck.

Did go grocery shopping today. Took me two hours; we were out of everything. My grandson (who will be 18 tomorrow) and oldes granddaughter came over and brought all the groceries in for me. Just the shopping wore me out totally. I gave him $$ for his birthday present today as he will be working after school on his birthday and Friday his mom is taking him to the Human Body exhibit in Atlanta for the day. He doesn't know where they are going and I know he is just going to love it. He is dual enrolled as a high school senior and in the health sciences progam at the local technical college. Eventually wants to become a doctor but is currently working toward being an EMT. I'm so proud of him.


jknappva said:


> And I had good luck with just the Borax!! That stuff really works and it's so cheap. Plus you don't have all those chemicals from the bug spray in your house!!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> It is awkward to walk with as it's got a kind of built up rocker thing on the sole, so it makes you lopsided. My friend who's a retired physio said that I couldn't afford to twist my back (it's sometimes a bit dodgy) so I have to wear a shoe with a heel on the other foot.....picture it - black monstrosity on the left and a navy court shoe on the right, worn with jeans with one leg rolled up....quite the fashion statement!! :roll: :lol:


You'll just be a styling diva!!! Please send us a picture!! That would be too good to miss. But, joking aside, do be careful and don't twist your back or fall.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> So true Sorlenna. We have a different sense of things when not raised on a farm or never hunted to put food on the table. Just going into the store and picking up a package is a whole different experience. It's not anybody's fault, just that they are removed from the reality. I know my mom can't eat if someone mentions where the meat came from, a cow, etc. She would have made a really good vegetarian. Oh that is too funny about Arnold and Zsa Zsa being mean little suckers.
> 
> Thank you. Yes, my head has calmed down but I felt almost dizzy. Being so far away is difficult. about 1/2 an hour ago mom called and said she didn't want to worry me, so I appreciated her call. With her COPD she couldn't breathe when I called. Had just gotten in from very long time at the pulmonologist and EKG and hadn't even gotten her coat off so just finished walking too. She now spends all her time sitting, so it is quite hard to breathe when she walks any distance. It was nice to get the call though. I told her she was worth worrying about and got to tell her I loved her.


I'm so glad you talked with your mom again. I'm sure that was very reassuring. Now you can take some deep breaths and enjoy that glass of wine or three!!😇
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> I used borax tablets and had zero luck. I may purchase some borax in the laundry aisle at the grocery store and try it. Also may add a little sugar. We have real problems with roaches in our area. Yuck I hate those little insects. Have not been able to figure out any good use for them in the environment. YUCK, yuck, yuck.
> 
> Did go grocery shopping today. Took me two hours; we were out of everything. My grandson (who will be 18 tomorrow) and oldes granddaughter came over and brought all the groceries in for me. Just the shopping wore me out totally. I gave him $$ for his birthday present today as he will be working after school on his birthday and Friday his mom is taking him to the Human Body exhibit in Atlanta for the day. He doesn't know where they are going and I know he is just going to love it. He is dual enrolled as a high school senior and in the health sciences progam at the local technical college. Eventually wants to become a doctor but is currently working toward being an EMT. I'm so proud of him.


I'm glad you had help with groceries. Things that are so hard for us is a snap for those teenagers.
A very happy birthday to your grandson. What a wonderful surprise that birthday trip will be.
Sit and rest and let DH pick up carry out for dinner.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Pup lover

Bonnie7591 said:


> Puplover, seems crazy they can fine someone for not applying for pension benefits, what are they to live on if they take their pension.
> 
> If i understand it correctly, it is his pension company that is making him repay them what they paid on his behalf when he should have had Medicare. TRS (his pension company) has its own rules of course. They are taking a third of his pension not the whole thing. Rookie i will check with her and see if they need assistance or if they got some if you are really willing to help with the mess.


----------



## pacer

Kate...Congratulations on getting the cast off and graduating to the boot. I guess a few more weeks of knitting would be in order so you don't have to walk a lot with that awkward boot. 

Julie...So happy that things are coming along. I know you will be glad to get rid of those bugs, so I hope you will be able to get the borax soon. I am glad that Nasir's sons are still coming around to get things in order. Let them do the heavy work so that you won't hurt yourself. Enjoy loving on Ringo and know that you are rid of the previous agent and the narrow doorways of the other home. It will still take some doing, but your new home will come together soon.

Cashmeregma...So sorry to hear of Mom's experience and the fear you lived with while waiting to communicate with your sisters. I will pray for her as well as the rest of your family. These things impact everyone's lives.

Rookie...Sorry to hear of your SIL's decline in health. She is fortunate to have you close by.

Caren...So happy you had Seth to help you with laundry and lunch. He is certainly a huge blessing in your life. I know he was gathering up some of that grandma loving while he was there as well. Tell Jamie hello from us.

Poledra...Ryssa is adorable. Love the romp in the snow. We are starting to get snow this evening and the arctic air is on its way as well. We are to expect sub zero temperatures for the weekend. That does not keep me in. I have things to do and I do them. I am so happy that you are able to help Christoper and his GF and that you are regaining your craft room. It will be nice that they will have a house to themselves instead of other people trying to take advantage of the gift that you and Marla are giving them.

Matthew and I thought we were going to the church to help tonight, but didn't need to. Instead we went out to dinner. He wanted to eat pizza so we went to Bilbo's. He loves the pizza called Dragon's Feast. He gets the wheat crust. I am trying to finish my 6th sweater for charity so I knitted and Matthew drew while we waited for our food. Matthew does not leave home without something to draw. He is just like us with our knitting.


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, so happy for you money is retroactive. Glad you found out what was up with your mom and love how you told her she was wotth worrying about. Gwen, DGS sounds like special young man.
Kaye, Ryssa Is adorable.
I've been up since two a.m. Got homefrom Loma Linda at three p.m. Had message from my doctor's nurse. Called back and she said urine test showed I had UTI so she would call in Rx for Cipro. Knew I haven't felt well but blamed it on Santa Ana winds.
Treated myself to new water color book and skein of sock yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, surely the agent will stop by sometime and perhaps help or maybe send his boys one more time since it is easier now that things are calmer to get things set right. I don't want you doing like I did when I moved to Germany and ended up not being able to walk.


Don't worry, dear! I am being very careful and slothful waiting for someone to help- I have embarked on plan 'b'! Ta'a has just turned up!


----------



## Pup lover

Kaye she is adorable Trixie doesnt like clothes either.

Julie so sorry i keep forgetting to say glad you're moved and working on getting settled.

Exhausted tonight up way too late last night and couldn't sleep when i did lay down. Off to bath and bed

Prayers and hugs


----------



## Pup lover

Daralene glad you got good news. Edited 

Good news about the money.

Sending prayers and calming healing energies to you and your mom.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Give Ta'a a hug for me and tell her I said thank you for helping you.
She sounds like a special person. I am so happy for you Julie. You deserve so much good in life.


Lurker 2 said:


> Don't worry, dear! I am being very careful and slothful waiting for someone to help- I have embarked on plan 'b'! Ta'a has just turned up!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't worry, dear! I am being very careful and slothful waiting for someone to help- I have embarked on plan 'b'! Ta'a has just turned up!


Great that you have a kind helper. Even better that you are being sensible and careful.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> I'm praying for long life for your boys and my girl!!
> I saw on the news a few days ago that someone had a cat that was 27 years old. It had been verified by vet visits!! Very unusual!
> Junek


Both my inside and outside will be 18 this spring/summer. Genghis is toothless but doesn't stop him-- he catches baby rabbits, birds, etc. Inside is a bit unsteady on her feet but not bad and is still very active.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pup lover said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Puplover, seems crazy they can fine someone for not applying for pension benefits, what are they to live on if they take their pension.
> 
> If i understand it correctly, it is his pension company that is making him repay them what they paid on his behalf when he should have had Medicare. TRS (his pension company) has its own rules of course. They are taking a third of his pension not the whole thing. Rookie i will check with her and see if they need assistance or if they got some if you are really willing to help with the mess.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll gladly look at it --
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

pacer said:


> Matthew and I thought we were going to the church to help tonight, but didn't need to. Instead we went out to dinner. He wanted to eat pizza so we went to Bilbo's. He loves the pizza called Dragon's Feast. He gets the wheat crust. I am trying to finish my 6th sweater for charity so I knitted and Matthew drew while we waited for our food. Matthew does not leave home without something to draw. He is just like us with our knitting.


DH and I went to Zoup last night and enjoyed it!! Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Kate...Congratulations on getting the cast off and graduating to the boot. I guess a few more weeks of knitting would be in order so you don't have to walk a lot with that awkward boot.
> 
> Julie...So happy that things are coming along. I know you will be glad to get rid of those bugs, so I hope you will be able to get the borax soon. I am glad that Nasir's sons are still coming around to get things in order. Let them do the heavy work so that you won't hurt yourself. Enjoy loving on Ringo and know that you are rid of the previous agent and the narrow doorways of the other home. It will still take some doing, but your new home will come together soon.
> 
> Cashmeregma...So sorry to hear of Mom's experience and the fear you lived with while waiting to communicate with your sisters. I will pray for her as well as the rest of your family. These things impact everyone's lives.
> 
> Rookie...Sorry to hear of your SIL's decline in health. She is fortunate to have you close by.
> 
> Caren...So happy you had Seth to help you with laundry and lunch. He is certainly a huge blessing in your life. I know he was gathering up some of that grandma loving while he was there as well. Tell Jamie hello from us.
> 
> Poledra...Ryssa is adorable. Love the romp in the snow. We are starting to get snow this evening and the arctic air is on its way as well. We are to expect sub zero temperatures for the weekend. That does not keep me in. I have things to do and I do them. I am so happy that you are able to help Christoper and his GF and that you are regaining your craft room. It will be nice that they will have a house to themselves instead of other people trying to take advantage of the gift that you and Marla are giving them.
> 
> Matthew and I thought we were going to the church to help tonight, but didn't need to. Instead we went out to dinner. He wanted to eat pizza so we went to Bilbo's. He loves the pizza called Dragon's Feast. He gets the wheat crust. I am trying to finish my 6th sweater for charity so I knitted and Matthew drew while we waited for our food. Matthew does not leave home without something to draw. He is just like us with our knitting.


And in just half an hour, with help from Ta'a and Joyce we have the sitting room looking quite good- but the cold water pipe has been cross threaded- and will need a strong male hand or possibly a wrench! Looking very promising, though!
I like the picture of you both busily waiting for pizza!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Kaye she is adorable Trixie doesnt like clothes either.
> 
> Julie so sorry i keep forgetting to say glad you're moved and working on getting settled.
> 
> Exhausted tonight up way too late last night and couldn't sleep when i did lay down. Off to bath and bed
> 
> Prayers and hugs


It is amazing what half an hour - planned can achieve! Still waiting for the person to come from Sky for their decoder- But the big pile of cardboard boxes has gone- so won't be blowing around! Time to give Ringo another piddle trip!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Give Ta'a a hug for me and tell her I said thank you for helping you.
> She sounds like a special person. I am so happy for you Julie. You deserve so much good in life.


I will when next I see her! She is a good person!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Great that you have a kind helper. Even better that you are being sensible and careful.


I have also adjusted when I take one of my pills- in consultation with the new Pharmacist- he thinks it will help me sleep. Which will be good if it works!


----------



## Cashmeregma

News says it is going to be -30F with wind chill factor. DH said the roads were terrible coming home. Glad it was ok when I had my appointment today.

Gwen, What a wonderful young man your grandson is. I don't blame you for being so proud. Nice of the Grands to bring in the groceries for you. Happy Birthday to him from Upstate NY.

June, Yes, DH came loaded with wine.  

Puplover, Seems like the pension company should have some responsibility in this too by notifying a person when he must make a change or having employee meeting with representatives who explain things as we close in on our golden years.
Hope you get some needed sleep. Thank you so much for your words of kindness.

Pacer, Thank you and yes, it was scary and exhausting. Just thinking of that drive when I'd had no sleep and in the night and horrible temperatures, where if something happened to the car it would be life threatening. Now I am home, will be having wine up in bed quite soon. I know someday I will get that call, but I pray it is a long ways off. Can just picture you and Matthew waiting for your pizza. So nice, that just like mom, he doesn't waste a minute.

Sassafrass, Glad you found out what was wrong and now you can get it taken care of. Thank you for your concern and caring words. Enjoy that new watercolor book. I'll be expecting some pictures and I'm sure they'll be warmer looking than what I'm experiencing here.

Julie, Thanks for the reassurance I don't have to worry about you too. No kidding, just sliding something can hurt you. At my worst I couldn't even put a light sheet on a bed as the movement to bend foreward was too difficult and the mattress was only foam but I couldn't lift the corner. You can't be left like that, but I trust you to take care of yourself. So glad Taa stopped by. Hope they can help with some of the things. Were they able to get any of the things out of your reach down closer where you can get to them?

Kansas g-ma, I didn't even know cats lived that long. Must be living with you that did it.

I'm off to bed. I'm going to fall asleep before I even have any wine if I don't.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> News says it is going to be -30F with wind chill factor. DH said the roads were terrible coming home. Glad it was ok when I had my appointment today.
> 
> Gwen, What a wonderful young man your grandson is. I don't blame you for being so proud. Nice of the Grands to bring in the groceries for you. Happy Birthday to him from Upstate NY.
> 
> June, Yes, DH came loaded with wine.
> 
> Puplover, Seems like the pension company should have some responsibility in this too by notifying a person when he must make a change or having employee meeting with representatives who explain things as we close in on our golden years.
> Hope you get some needed sleep. Thank you so much for your words of kindness.
> 
> Pacer, Thank you and yes, it was scary and exhausting. Just thinking of that drive when I'd had no sleep and in the night and horrible temperatures, where if something happened to the car it would be life threatening. Now I am home, will be having wine up in bed quite soon. I know someday I will get that call, but I pray it is a long ways off. Can just picture you and Matthew waiting for your pizza. So nice, that just like mom, he doesn't waste a minute.
> 
> Sassafrass, Glad you found out what was wrong and now you can get it taken care of. Thank you for your concern and caring words. Enjoy that new watercolor book. I'll be expecting some pictures and I'm sure they'll be warmer looking than what I'm experiencing here.
> 
> Julie, Thanks for the reassurance I don't have to worry about you too. No kidding, just sliding something can hurt you. At my worst I couldn't even put a light sheet on a bed as the movement to bend foreward was too difficult and the mattress was only foam but I couldn't lift the corner. You can't be left like that, but I trust you to take care of yourself. So glad Taa stopped by. Hope they can help with some of the things. Were they able to get any of the things out of your reach down closer where you can get to them?
> 
> Kansas g-ma, I didn't even know cats lived that long. Must be living with you that did it.
> 
> I'm off to bed. I'm going to fall asleep before I even have any wine if I don't.


Yes I have my bread baking bowl down from the high shelf- know where the scales are - so will try the oven! (soon) must walk Ringo!


----------



## jheiens

Yea!!!!

I have finally finished DGGD's tube socks after weeks of Life getting in the way of completing them. We will continue to have winter weather for quite a few weeks yet, so she will have time to make use of them. I think that one yarn must be somewhat thinner than the other although both are labeled sock yarn and are knitted with the same size needles. I sized them before starting to knit.

Oh, well, she is 5 and has no idea about sizes. She has never worn socks of this length not of hand-knitted yarns. She thinks they are lovely and knows that her Great-Nan loves her.

I'm so happy that difficult circumstances for several of you are moving into more positive directions:Kate and her injured leg; Julie's moving-in days; Daralene's mom giving her a scare; Martina's sister and the new home purchase; and all the rest of our sisters' needs.

Take care and know that I love you all.

*Nittergma* Local knitting group will NOT meet on Thursday this week because of the weather. Planning to be on fornext week.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

Bonnie7591 said:


> The little ones were quite entertaining at play school. All had glitternfrom stem to strath while making valentine cards for mom & dad.


OMG I really need to proof read, should be stem to stern


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> I am doing the Happy Dance, and although it isn't pretty, it is great!!! They were able to reach Bill at work and found out that they hadn't notified him of things they should have, like me being eligible for more money. They keep a diary of what they have done and because they didn't tell us, they are making it retroactive. I really didn't expect this. I almost cried when he told me and I did let out a holler. I was trying to be happy about just getting the increase and not expecting this. This agent actually was nice and when she said she would check, she really did.


WooooHoooooo! Great news!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Edit: The agent just called me and she was really nice and joked about DH knowing our wedding date, which she had to ask to verify it was him. She put tears in my eyes when she told me that I would get the pymt. retroactive even though DH had told me. Guess I'm still that happy that I got it and that there is someone working for our government that really does check things out and help. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Gives me a good feeling.


That was so nice of her! Every once in a while, we find someone who really cares about the job they do, and the people they interact with.


----------



## tami_ohio

gagesmom said:


> Greg and I spent the morning with his mom, broke my heart to see that box he was in.😥 They are having a memorial on Sunday coming up.😭
> Kate glad the cast is off and another two weeks in your boot is not to long of a wait.
> Julie I truly hope the cockroaches can be taken care of.
> NanaCaren oh my word has Seth ever grown😯
> Granny peg please forgive me for not wishing you a happy birthday 🎂


Sending you all hugs, and prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone,have not visited for a while as reading is very difficult even with the print enlarged due to the dried blood floating about in my eye obstructing my vision,have has two sessions of laser treatment so far with another session booked for two weeks time.just knitting away at socks as I don't need to read a knitting pattern for them,shawls are out of the question just now,but hopefully will get back to them soon.
> Hope everyone is well and that Julie's move went smoothly tc and hugs to all
> xx


Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Martina, How special that you and your sister got to have your Christmas dinner at last. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Sorry the house closing is going so slow. Hope Kitty will tolerate the anesthesia.
> 
> Tami - OH, That tip about the shoe being same height as boot and the sock to protect the leg from boot are great. I know it will save Kate some pain. Experience is the best teacher but hope you didn't learn it by hurting.
> .


I sure did learn it that way. I was lucky and the chiropractor was still able to do my adjustments with the boot on. He told me to try to find shoes that were at least close to the same height. Besides the boot throwing off your gait, which is enough to throw your back out of whack, the difference in height throws it off also, and messes up your back. Hope it won't for KateB, as she is only supposed to be in it for 2 weeks.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> The little ones were quite entertaining at play school. All had glitternfrom stem to strath while making valentine cards for mom & dad.


Entertainment for you and them! I am sure they had a blast, but glad I didn't have to help clean it up! :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh No!!!! I wouldn't have been able to eat Fluffy and Thumper either. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


That is why you either don't name critters that you plan to eat, or you name them Dinner, Stew, Steak, Bacon, Ham.......you get the idea!


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Agree about even asking since I saw how this lady would allow people to pet the dog and was to timid to tell them no. When I had lunch with her it wouldn't just be one person either, but one after the other. Might I say, it was quite a learning experience for me. There is something about a guide dog that makes you feel they are heroes, which they are, and makes us want to love them and pet them. I won't ask if I can pet one any more unless I am in the person's home and they say it's ok. When they are out I will assume the dog is working the whole time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

tami_ohio said:


> That is why you either don't name critters that you plan to eat, or you name them Dinner, Stew, Steak, Bacon, Ham.......you get the idea!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Haven't had a chance to knit all day so I'm going to go work on my dreambird. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, When your DH decides to get his Social Security, make sure you get the extra coming to you. Don't know if it is the same for everyone, but it was that way with DH and me. If you made more than him, perhaps he will get the extra.
> 
> I had a thermograph scan done today and the technician was telling me that it is expected to go down to -25f -31c. It's nice out there today and I actually got to see the sun but it is gone now. Brrrrrr. Bonnie, think we are getting a taste of a little of what you go through routinely.
> 
> Sam, Can just picture the animals all comfy located all over your place. They sure do make one feel loved.
> 
> Poledra, Those pictures are so cute and the very last one is a riot with just a blur of whooshing fur and a big pink tongue. Probably a huge smile for the camera. Is she making snow angels? :XD: :XD: :XD: Won't it be fun to have your space back now. A craft room again. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Tami, I didn't know they used different people for the training of the dogs. Perhaps to get them used to different people so they aren't so attached to the trainer?? This lady sounds amazing the way she gets around her property and even knits. A documentary DVD my husband got on a famous musician and friend, Clark Terry, had a student in there that is blind. He has a guide dog and Clark or CT as they call him, developed quite a bond with this student as he was losing his sight due to diabetes and sadly lost both of his legs to that disease. That guide dog went on trips with the student and to jobs and sure gave out a world of love to CT and his master. The student got to go on World Tour with Quincy Jones. Clark Terry is partially responsible for DH getting his job as he recommended him for it.
> 
> Rookie, What a fabulous reflection in that cuppa'.
> 
> Bulldog, I also got a pair of 9" circular needles at that going out of business sale, but it is a size one needle. So cute though and tiny. Will check into getting a larger size as most sock yarn, I think....? will want a 2 or 2.5??


My understanding was that with just one person training them, that person might miss something in the way the dog worked, and I am not sure, but perhaps each person worked with them in different ways. As one person didn't do all of the training, I didn't look into it any farther. Unfortunately, Linda passed away last May, on our anniversary. We were out of state and didn't even find out until November. So we didn't even have a chance to say goodbye, or go to the funeral. I feel really bad about it. After her DH passed away the year before, also in May, she had M help her sell some of his things. They were wonderful people. The couple of baby blankets our family have are treasures now. Arriana has one of them.

I use a size 2 for my socks, but if you knit loosely, you might want to try a size 1.


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> She's 5lb 4 oz so not big at all.


Rissa barely weights more than our Mini Rex bunnies did! Is she full grown yet? Glad she is doing ok since her vet visit!


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, just called mom to find out how her visit to pulmonologists office went and she couldn't talk. She is in fibrillation and said the girls (my sisters would call me.) I'm quite worried. She sounded scared & out of breath. If only I lived closer.


I hope that it's not as bad as you are fearing.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Hmmm, I see. In other words, the socks I have on now I find a little loose. I could make the same sock with the size 1 and the stitches would be denser, which is nice when you are knitting them for warmth. I'm wondering about needle felting some roving not the bottom of the socks.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should bother my sisters or not if they are making decisions about what to do with mom and talking to ambulance and doctors. No idea what is going on and don't want to interfere with them getting this stuff done. Mom probably figured I was one of them contacting her with what they were doing when she answered. Maybe I will send a text. Then they can answer when it's convenient.


A text message is a very good idea.


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> She loves the snow, she roots around in it with her nose, so she comes in with her legs covered with snow and her face completely covered in it too, then she licks it off her face. lol
> It will be fantastic to have my house and my craft room back. I went through cabinets and pulled out a lot of extra stuff to send back to the house with them.


That's one way to clean out things you don't use any more!


----------



## pammie1234

Gweniepooh said:


> When is your birthday Pam? You sure are going to be a young looking 65!


Thank you, Gwen! I will be 65 on the 25th. It is so hard to believe. I've never really minded turning older, but the fact that I can't do what I used to be able to do is annoying. I just do what I can. My mom was 90. My aunt is 87, still lives alone, doesn't use a walker or cane, and is very active. And as my DM always said, she doesn't even have to wear diapers! I hope I can be like that!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I do have a free bus and train pass, and half the year free prescriptions (I have to contribute $100 first). Also my doctor is free because of the practice I belong to.


That's good, every little bit helps.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, just called mom to find out how her visit to pulmonologists office went and she couldn't talk. She is in fibrillation and said the girls (my sisters would call me.) I'm quite worried. She sounded scared & out of breath. If only I lived closer.


Will keep your mom in my prayers for improved health, and you for comfort.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> That's good, every little bit helps.


It does indeed! And I am working on paying off my major extravagance. The first big thing will be finding out how much the water bill is!


----------



## tami_ohio

Onthewingsofadove said:


> We had great luck with the borax we mixed a little sugar with it to make it more attractive. That mix is also perfect if you have an ant problem. My 89 year old MIL had ants wandering in through the sliding door into her senior's apt. We ran a line of borax and sugar at the bottom of the door step and presto!! the problem stopped
> Trisha


Plain borax also works for fleas! Sprinkle the carpet and furniture with it. Leave over night, vacuum up. May need to do it a couple of times.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and I'm exhausted to make the drive now and in the dark. I didn't get much sleep last night. I pray she will be ok. This winter weather too is terrible for driving. Will wait till I hear from my sisters. I am rather reconciled to the fact that if and when something does happen, it will be more likely that I won't get there on time.


((((Daralene))))


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry, I can't get back in to edit my original post and add this to it.
> 
> Talked to both sisters. The one was with my mom at the pulmonologist and apparently he knew she was in fib and did an EKG. He did not send her to the hospital, much to her relief. She was home when I called and wouldn't talk to me, just said sisters would talk to me. I said I loved her but think she'd already hung up. Sadly, the sis who was with mom is at a viewing of one of her friends who had a brain tumor. Such a beautiful woman inside and out and a real loss. I felt honored to have met her, but she lost her husband to a brain tumor years ago so daughter is now without both her parents. Her mom has struggled for a long time and we thought she was free of the cancer. My other sis had just left work and called me and explained that mom should be ok. She thinks she is afraid of having to go to the hospital. They are going to take her to the heart doctor tomorrow. Now I can breathe again, but the way mom acted I didn't know if those were my last words with her or not. Didn't know if my sisters even knew as she didn't say she had told them or that Karen was with her when they discovered it. I am more relieved knowing that they both know and she doesn't need to be rushed to the hospital but will be treated tomorrow. Now it's time for me to take some deep breaths and let go of some of this stress. The highs and the lows today, but at least all's well that ends well.


Good that you have more info and DM is home and okay, hoping that the doctor gives her good news tomorrow. 
It is extremely scary, I would think, to not know what was happening, and not able to get any real info.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Hmmm, I see. In other words, the socks I have on now I find a little loose. I could make the same sock with the size 1 and the stitches would be denser, which is nice when you are knitting them for warmth. I'm wondering about needle felting some roving not the bottom of the socks.
> 
> I'm not sure if I should bother my sisters or not if they are making decisions about what to do with mom and talking to ambulance and doctors. No idea what is going on and don't want to interfere with them getting this stuff done. Mom probably figured I was one of them contacting her with what they were doing when she answered. Maybe I will send a text. Then they can answer when it's convenient.


Yes, if this pair is a little loose, just make them the same, but use the smaller needle. I can't answer about the roving for the bottom. I will look forward to that answer!


----------



## pammie1234

RookieRetiree said:


> Pam....are you covered by insurance at work? Hope the sign up for Part B Medicare goes through without hiccoughs.


Yes, I have a secondary policy through the Teacher Retirement System. Health insurance sure is expensive, but a necessity.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oldest man in Australia is making tiny sweaters for injured penguins.
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/s480x480/10988537_10153164172263812_5459724870601073661_n.png?oh=3d7a056be88a4b60e270aecade0ef547&oe=555C1D73&__gda__=1431759754_c9312930e54bc111b2e169a8eeb1afa4


I saw that on face book! How cool.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry, I can't get back in to edit my original post and add this to it.
> 
> Talked to both sisters. The one was with my mom at the pulmonologist and apparently he knew she was in fib and did an EKG. He did not send her to the hospital, much to her relief. She was home when I called and wouldn't talk to me, just said sisters would talk to me. I said I loved her but think she'd already hung up. Sadly, the sis who was with mom is at a viewing of one of her friends who had a brain tumor. Such a beautiful woman inside and out and a real loss. I felt honored to have met her, but she lost her husband to a brain tumor years ago so daughter is now without both her parents. Her mom has struggled for a long time and we thought she was free of the cancer. My other sis had just left work and called me and explained that mom should be ok. She thinks she is afraid of having to go to the hospital. They are going to take her to the heart doctor tomorrow. Now I can breathe again, but the way mom acted I didn't know if those were my last words with her or not. Didn't know if my sisters even knew as she didn't say she had told them or that Karen was with her when they discovered it. I am more relieved knowing that they both know and she doesn't need to be rushed to the hospital but will be treated tomorrow. Now it's time for me to take some deep breaths and let go of some of this stress. The highs and the lows today, but at least all's well that ends well.


I am glad you have better news. Will continue the prayers.


----------



## pammie1234

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, Wish they could do something about the stained carpet. Hope you were able to get down the things you needed and couldn't reach. Great you were able to do the stairs. How many are there? Nice & so important that the neighbors are friendly along with the agent!!!
> 
> Grandma Sherry, Glad you are ok but sorry about the van.
> 
> Bulldog, I get sick if I push myself like you do. I just do small parts each day and some days none. Of course if I'm having company then I have a whole lot to do, but other than that I just can't do it all at once like you do. I end up literally in bed flat on my back. Please space your work out more for your sake.
> 
> Can't sleep wondering if they will give us retroactive pymt. for SS. LOL :shock: Wide awake. They also told me they didn't need DH home for the appointment and then it turns out they need to talk with him. She couldn't get through to his phone and I'm wondering if the university has it set up so calls that could be soliciting are not allowed through. He tried calling her but she never answered.
> 
> Rookie, So glad things are moving in the right direction with SIL. What a blessing you are in her life.
> 
> Pearlone, So sorry you are hurting. I think changing from one way to the other does help but sometimes you just need a long break and do things for your hands. Heat, wax ( I haven't done that yet but want to.) Biofreeze, cold laser, and I actually became vegetarian because I was so bad I couldn't go out to eat any more and get up from a chair and couldn't grocery shop or do stairs. Not saying you have to do that, just what has changed my life. I also learned to knit continental to give my hands a slightly different movement so i could change back and forth.
> 
> Darowil, How exciting to be at this special game. It will be so exciting.
> 
> Kehinkle, Glad to know all is going well. Can't wait to see the shawl.
> 
> Tami, Funny story about great uncle's sister. I'm thinking the chicken bones stood for all the rabbit she ate and thought it was chicken. :XD: :XD:
> 
> Stella, That gives me hope unless they have changed the rules. Everyone thinks I should get it retroactive but the SS agent. She was nice and said she would check into it though. She thought she could make it retro perhaps to December. :roll: I'm owed 2 yrs.
> 
> OH Joy, You and DH sure know how to survive and stretch a dollar. That was quite a spread you put on with him being on strike. Sounds like everyone really enjoyed that meal and your DH must have felt quite proud at feeding everyone from his own efforts with hunting.
> 
> Pammie, I agree with Gwen, you sure are young looking to be approaching 65.
> 
> Spider, Sounds like winter is making up for its late entry with a vengeance. Glad DS is ok, but it must have been quite scary for him too and I know it was for you.
> 
> Machriste, Hope all goes well with the taxes. We have to use someone to help us also.
> 
> Bonnie, Sorry about the loss of your friends. Two funerals in one week is a lot. Glad you got to see other friends who came back though.
> 
> Swedenme and Bonnie, It sounds like you wouldn't have this problem in your country like the man who is being penalized. Is this correct. Just curious.
> 
> Purple, Is meeting just to discuss working dogs or will you be involved with this in some way. If you can share some of what you learn that would be lovely. A lady I know that has a guide dog is nice to people who ask to pet her dog but when they are gone she is left upset. She explained her dog is working the whole time he is with her and she wished people wouldn't distract him, even when he seems to be resting, such as under the table in the restaurant, he still needs to stay in working mode. She didn't want to be rude to people but I think most people don't know.


Thank you for your sweet comment. Sometimes I feel like 100!


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> It is awkward to walk with as it's got a kind of built up rocker thing on the sole, so it makes you lopsided. My friend who's a retired physio said that I couldn't afford to twist my back (it's sometimes a bit dodgy) so I have to wear a shoe with a heel on the other foot.....picture it - black monstrosity on the left and a navy court shoe on the right, worn with jeans with one leg rolled up....quite the fashion statement!! :roll: :lol:


I see it perfectly, having been there and done that!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Daralene, glad you got good news from your sisters. I can understand feeling frustrated that you are so far away from your mom when she's sick.


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> You and my friend are obviously in cahoots! :lol: Thank you for the tip anyway. :thumbup:


Not in cahoots, but had the experience! Oh, and be sure when you go up stairs, lead with the other foot, going down, lead with that foot. Unless you go down sideways like I usually do!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> It does! Shifting the computer desk to a better spot- by degrees- it is quite heavy.


Please be careful!


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Absolutely and with bells on so people could hear you comi g xx


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> Back from a great WI evening. Met 3dogs, l guide dog, 1 hearing dog and one petting dog. Learnt about how they are trained and how they work. Their owners were lovely too.


Sounds like you had a great evening!


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> Oh they'll hear me without bells....between the thump of my crutches and the velcro rustling of the boot, I'm audible! :lol:


 :-D :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> So true Sorlenna. We have a different sense of things when not raised on a farm or never hunted to put food on the table. Just going into the store and picking up a package is a whole different experience. It's not anybody's fault, just that they are removed from the reality. I know my mom can't eat if someone mentions where the meat came from, a cow, etc. She would have made a really good vegetarian. Oh that is too funny about Arnold and Zsa Zsa being mean little suckers.
> 
> Thank you. Yes, my head has calmed down but I felt almost dizzy. Being so far away is difficult. about 1/2 an hour ago mom called and said she didn't want to worry me, so I appreciated her call. With her COPD she couldn't breathe when I called. Had just gotten in from very long time at the pulmonologist and EKG and hadn't even gotten her coat off so just finished walking too. She now spends all her time sitting, so it is quite hard to breathe when she walks any distance. It was nice to get the call though. I told her she was worth worrying about and got to tell her I loved her.


That is good news. I know you are relieved. Hope you can sleep now. Have a restful night.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> I used borax tablets and had zero luck. I may purchase some borax in the laundry aisle at the grocery store and try it. Also may add a little sugar. We have real problems with roaches in our area. Yuck I hate those little insects. Have not been able to figure out any good use for them in the environment. YUCK, yuck, yuck.
> 
> Did go grocery shopping today. Took me two hours; we were out of everything. My grandson (who will be 18 tomorrow) and oldes granddaughter came over and brought all the groceries in for me. Just the shopping wore me out totally. I gave him $$ for his birthday present today as he will be working after school on his birthday and Friday his mom is taking him to the Human Body exhibit in Atlanta for the day. He doesn't know where they are going and I know he is just going to love it. He is dual enrolled as a high school senior and in the health sciences progam at the local technical college. Eventually wants to become a doctor but is currently working toward being an EMT. I'm so proud of him.


The tablets don't work, Gwen. It's too hard for them to eat it. They have to ingest it. They can not digest it. I won't say what it does to them!

I am glad the grands came and unloaded the groceries for you. Happy Birthday to your DGS. It sounds like you have good reason to be proud of him!


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, so happy for you money is retroactive. Glad you found out what was up with your mom and love how you told her she was wotth worrying about. Gwen, DGS sounds like special young man.
> Kaye, Ryssa Is adorable.
> I've been up since two a.m. Got homefrom Loma Linda at three p.m. Had message from my doctor's nurse. Called back and she said urine test showed I had UTI so she would call in Rx for Cipro. Knew I haven't felt well but blamed it on Santa Ana winds.
> Treated myself to new water color book and skein of sock yarn.


Hope you get some rest. Did they tell you not to eat or drink anything with caffeine in it until the UTI is cleared up? And drink lots of cranberry juice. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't worry, dear! I am being very careful and slothful waiting for someone to help- I have embarked on plan 'b'! Ta'a has just turned up!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> And in just half an hour, with help from Ta'a and Joyce we have the sitting room looking quite good- but the cold water pipe has been cross threaded- and will need a strong male hand or possibly a wrench! Looking very promising, though!
> I like the picture of you both busily waiting for pizza!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I have also adjusted when I take one of my pills- in consultation with the new Pharmacist- he thinks it will help me sleep. Which will be good if it works!


That would be good! Hope it works for you.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Haven't had a chance to knit all day so I'm going to go work on my dreambird. TTYL


I have worked on my socks all afternoon, and most of the evening. I think one more, maybe two, of the totem pole panel, then I will do ribbing for an inch and a half, or two, then have the afterthought heel to try. Maybe they will be almost finished by this time tomorrow!


----------



## tami_ohio

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you, Gwen! I will be 65 on the 25th. It is so hard to believe. I've never really minded turning older, but the fact that I can't do what I used to be able to do is annoying. I just do what I can. My mom was 90. My aunt is 87, still lives alone, doesn't use a walker or cane, and is very active. And as my DM always said, she doesn't even have to wear diapers! I hope I can be like that!


No WAY! You aren't that old! I hope you can be like that too!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> It does indeed! And I am working on paying off my major extravagance. The first big thing will be finding out how much the water bill is!


 :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

tami_ohio said:


> No WAY! You aren't that old! I hope you can be like that too!


Thank you, Tami, but it is true. Feb. 25, 1950. The math doesn't lie! I guess I missed the panel you are knitting. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> I used borax tablets and had zero luck. I may purchase some borax in the laundry aisle at the grocery store and try it. Also may add a little sugar. We have real problems with roaches in our area. Yuck I hate those little insects. Have not been able to figure out any good use for them in the environment. YUCK, yuck, yuck.
> 
> Did go grocery shopping today. Took me two hours; we were out of everything. My grandson (who will be 18 tomorrow) and oldes granddaughter came over and brought all the groceries in for me. Just the shopping wore me out totally. I gave him $$ for his birthday present today as he will be working after school on his birthday and Friday his mom is taking him to the Human Body exhibit in Atlanta for the day. He doesn't know where they are going and I know he is just going to love it. He is dual enrolled as a high school senior and in the health sciences progam at the local technical college. Eventually wants to become a doctor but is currently working toward being an EMT. I'm so proud of him.


Glad you had help, great that they came over and did that for you. 
Happy Birthday to your DGS, sounds like a fun outing for him.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Marking my spot . I'm up to page 93
Trisha


----------



## pammie1234

I worked with a teacher in a wheelchair and she had a service dog. The students knew the rules. She did have a special name at school. Her mama was the only one that used her "real" training name. Very interesting to see these ultra smart animals.

Off to bed. Thinking of you all and hope that things continue to improve in your lives. Hugs!


----------



## tami_ohio

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you, Tami, but it is true. Feb. 25, 1950. The math doesn't lie! I guess I missed the panel you are knitting. Can't wait to see it.


Sam posted a link, I think last Thursday or Friday, to new stitch a day patterns. The one he linked to was the Totem Pole Lace Panel stitch. I converted it from flat knit to knit in the round as I have enough stitches in the cuff of my sock. I really like it, and it is easy to do. I will try to find it for you tomorrow. Hopefully the sock will be almost finished by this time tomorrow. I am tired of working on them! I will post a pic of them when they are finished.


----------



## tami_ohio

Page 96! Good night.


----------



## machriste

Such good things going on, Julie--help from some good helpers, a sitting room in good order, and the bowl you mix your bread in within reach. Life is good! My hope for you now is that the oven is working as well as you need it to be.

Daralene, what an up and down time you've had. Hope mom (and you too) has a good night.


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> That is why you either don't name critters that you plan to eat, or you name them Dinner, Stew, Steak, Bacon, Ham.......you get the idea!


We tried that with my dad, named the wild turkeys we were raising for Christmas and Thanksgiving, Christmas and Thanksgiving, but he still had to spoil them and could not eat them. We had a domestic white turkey(they are not meant to get to 30lbs) and it's leg broke, so dad dug worms for it for treats and hand fed the bloody thing rather than eat it, we finally convinced him that it was not fair to the turkey to keep it going when it couldn't walk, so we took it out to a friend who put it out of it's misery, and said it tasted great, Dad was heart boken for a while. Somehow, I think my DH would be the same way, so I don't think we'll raise any livestock.


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> Rissa barely weights more than our Mini Rex bunnies did! Is she full grown yet? Glad she is doing ok since her vet visit!


 Yes, she is pretty much done, we think she is a dwarf as she is half the size of either of her parents, but she's happy and gets around quite well, just doesn't jump up, but she'll dance around on her hind legs for a good 3-5 minutes. lol


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> That's one way to clean out things you don't use any more!


That was my thought too.


----------



## Grannypeg

Thank you to everyone for the birthday wishes. It was a great day. My younger daughter and I have been kind of estranged fora bout two years and she called me last night and talked for an hour and a half. Wow - I never thought that was going to happen.

Dear hubby cooked stuffed pork with sherry sauce and all the trimmings and we had a half bottle of wine as well. I would say I am blessed.

the downside is that I don't know what I did, but I all of a sudden ralixed this afternoon that I was receiving any messages from the tea party forum. I am now trying to find where I left off so I can catch up again tomorrow. Getting older does have some drawbacks.


----------



## Grannypeg

Oh, and one more think. You are all enablers. I went to bed last night and I think que sera, sera played in my head all night. I even remembered the words.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I try to read to the end of the posts, then post something. Then when I come back to KP, I just click on my posts at the top & it takes me to where I left off.
I'm glad you had a nice birthday


Grannypeg said:


> Thank you to everyone for the birthday wishes. It was a great day. My younger daughter and I have been kind of estranged fora bout two years and she called me last night and talked for an hour and a half. Wow - I never thought that was going to happen.
> 
> Dear hubby cooked stuffed pork with sherry sauce and all the trimmings and we had a half bottle of wine as well. I would say I am blessed.
> 
> the downside is that I don't know what I did, but I all of a sudden ralixed this afternoon that I was receiving any messages from the tea party forum. I am now trying to find where I left off so I can catch up again tomorrow. Getting older does have some drawbacks.


----------



## darowil

martina said:


> I have still no news of my new place. They will have to get a move on or I will withdraw my offer and look elsewhere.


That was the threat that finally got our London place sold. It was going nowhere but once they realised that i meant what I said they moved quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gwen, I'm glad your GKs helped with the groceries, I always hate having to pack everything into the house & putting it away after a big shopping trip. 
Happy birthday to your GS, sounds like he is an ambitious young man with great plans for the future. I'm surprised hr can attend Grade 12 & technical school at the same time. Here most Tech school courses require you to have your high school diploma before entrance. The daughter of one of my cousins was in grade 12 when there was a teachers strike, while the strike was on, she took a hairdressing course, then finished her high school & used the hair dressing to pay her way through college. A very ambitious & organized girl.

I have also used Borax mixed with icing sugar to kill ants, seems to work well
Well, I'm off to bed, have to get the GS up early fr school.
Crazy wind out tonight, very gusty, the house rattles from time to time. Wind chill -35 tonight.
Night all


----------



## darowil

Cashmeregma said:


> I am doing the Happy Dance, and although it isn't pretty, it is great!!! They were able to reach Bill at work and found out that they hadn't notified him of things they should have, like me being eligible for more money. They keep a diary of what they have done and because they didn't tell us, they are making it retroactive. I really didn't expect this. I almost cried when he told me and I did let out a holler. I was trying to be happy about just getting the increase and not expecting this. This agent actually was nice and when she said she would check, she really did.


How wonderful for you.


----------



## kehinkle

I finally got a longer load today, from Detroit to Belvidere, IL. When I got to the shipper, they sent me to Will Call. Lady there knew nothing about it. Two phone calls to the company and 40 minutes, was sent back to shipping and the guy tracked it down, only to find out someone had moved it and he didn't know where. Finally found out who moved it and he gave them a tongue lashing. No paperwork as it has been delivered to them wrongly. Don't know what they did with the paperwork that was originally on the boxes. Was just happy they found it and I got out of there. Easy trip and made it sooner than I had thought. 

Caught up here and still need to do my email. 

Daralene, highs and lows for you. Glad that mom is home and will see her cardiologist tomorrow. Glad you're increase will be retroactive. Good thoughts for your entire family.

Kate, happy you are out of cast. Boot will be history in no time.

Julie, take care to do things slow. Will be nice when you can start tempting us with your homemade bread again.

Agnes (hope I'm right), healing thoughts for your vision problems. 

Loved the pics of Caren and Seth and the pizza. Also of the dogs. Ryssa is smaller than Lila. She's 8.6 pounds. Hates the cold and snow. But doesn't mind wearing clothes although trying to get her to wear boots was funny. Bought some disposable ones to try. She wouldn't walk, even in the house. Saw some that are supposed to be really great but for almost $40, think I will just wash off her paws and not keep her out too long.

Did get a couple more rows done on the knit shawl. Want to finish it, then the socks and other shawl before starting anything else.

Healing thoughts to all who need them. Happy birthday to the ones who have gotten a bit older. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Such good things going on, Julie--help from some good helpers, a sitting room in good order, and the bowl you mix your bread in within reach. Life is good! My hope for you now is that the oven is working as well as you need it to be.
> 
> Daralene, what an up and down time you've had. Hope mom (and you too) has a good night.


Have not yet tried it- will wait for the cooler part of the night! But the main thing is I am liking being here!


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> I finally got a longer load today, from Detroit to Belvidere, IL. When I got to the shipper, they sent me to Will Call. Lady there knew nothing about it. Two phone calls to the company and 40 minutes, was sent back to shipping and the guy tracked it down, only to find out someone had moved it and he didn't know where. Finally found out who moved it and he gave them a tongue lashing. No paperwork as it has been delivered to them wrongly. Don't know what they did with the paperwork that was originally on the boxes. Was just happy they found it and I got out of there. Easy trip and made it sooner than I had thought.
> 
> Caught up here and still need to do my email.
> 
> Daralene, highs and lows for you. Glad that mom is home and will see her cardiologist tomorrow. Glad you're increase will be retroactive. Good thoughts for your entire family.
> 
> Kate, happy you are out of cast. Boot will be history in no time.
> 
> Julie, take care to do things slow. Will be nice when you can start tempting us with your homemade bread again.
> 
> Agnes (hope I'm right), healing thoughts for your vision problems.
> 
> Loved the pics of Caren and Seth and the pizza. Also of the dogs. Ryssa is smaller than Lila. She's 8.6 pounds. Hates the cold and snow. But doesn't mind wearing clothes although trying to get her to wear boots was funny. Bought some disposable ones to try. She wouldn't walk, even in the house. Saw some that are supposed to be really great but for almost $40, think I will just wash off her paws and not keep her out too long.
> 
> Did get a couple more rows done on the knit shawl. Want to finish it, then the socks and other shawl before starting anything else.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all who need them. Happy birthday to the ones who have gotten a bit older.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


I am still debating what my first attempt will be- maybe a baked sweet potato- as that happens to be on hand!
Is Lila still shy of peeing outside? Ringo is taking his time finding an appropriate spot for his number twos when I am in tow- he is a very private fellow!


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone.... We had a nice cooler day today about 23c. The last couple of days have been in the 30s and very humid. I think Darrowil is heading for (or it could have been today?) the 40s c... :shock: Stay cool Margaret.
The next few days are hotting up again but not as high as Adelaide (thank goodness). 

I managed to have a nice chat to Lurker (Julie) this afternoon on Skype.  Great to see you again and you do seem much more relaxed now. 

I am still fighting (and winning) this chesty cough and the end of this cold.

Hugs to everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but chilly Great Bend. Today I have Seth here, we have made pizza and tea for breakfast. Seems how it is laundry day he is helping me.
> 
> Today's coffee/tea.
> 
> Healing hugs to all in need. Hugs for all. Keep smiling no matter your troubles, they will feel less stressed.


Wow Seth, you are getting to be a big boy now.


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Well the cast is off, but look what I got instead! :roll: However I can take this monstrosity off at night and when I have a bath, and it's only with me for another 2 weeks....I suppose it's progress. :shock:


Ah, that is the exact same moon boot my mum had to use when she had a fractured ankle. Have fun with that..... do you find it awkward to walk in? Mum did and I tried it on and it felt like I was tipping over. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Finally got pics of Ryssa off my phone and to the laptop.


 :thumbup:  Aaw she is really a cutie. I must post another of Oscar again soon.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Well done on getting the plaster off. You could tie a few ribbons to the boot to pretty ut up


 :thumbup: Great idea


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> I am doing the Happy Dance, and although it isn't pretty, it is great!!! They were able to reach Bill at work and found out that they hadn't notified him of things they should have, like me being eligible for more money. They keep a diary of what they have done and because they didn't tell us, they are making it retroactive. I really didn't expect this. I almost cried when he told me and I did let out a holler. I was trying to be happy about just getting the increase and not expecting this. This agent actually was nice and when she said she would check, she really did.


That is wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone,have not visited for a while as reading is very difficult even with the print enlarged due to the dried blood floating about in my eye obstructing my vision,have has two sessions of laser treatment so far with another session booked for two weeks time.just knitting away at socks as I don't need to read a knitting pattern for them,shawls are out of the question just now,but hopefully will get back to them soon.
> Hope everyone is well and that Julie's move went smoothly tc and hugs to all
> xx


Great to hear from you. I am assuming that the laser treatments will bring your eyesight back to normal?


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone,have not visited for a while as reading is very difficult even with the print enlarged due to the dried blood floating about in my eye obstructing my vision,have has two sessions of laser treatment so far with another session booked for two weeks time.just knitting away at socks as I don't need to read a knitting pattern for them,shawls are out of the question just now,but hopefully will get back to them soon.
> Hope everyone is well and that Julie's move went smoothly tc and hugs to all
> xx


Hope that dried blood resolves soon for you so you can see again. At least you can do socks for now. Are you listening to audio books whie you can't read?


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone.... We had a nice cooler day today about 23c. The last couple of days have been in the 30s and very humid. I think Darrowil is heading for (or it could have been today?) the 40s c... :shock: Stay cool Margaret.
> The next few days are hotting up again but not as high as Adelaide (thank goodness).
> 
> I managed to have a nice chat to Lurker (Julie) this afternoon on Skype.  Great to see you again and you do seem much more relaxed now.
> 
> I am still fighting (and winning) this chesty cough and the end of this cold.
> 
> Hugs to everyone.


It was good to talk, Cathy- Skype is an excellent tool much of the time- the only thing I really don't like is their practice of debiting your account unasked if you have ever had a subscription for one of their paid services.
Glad you are getting on top of the cold!


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Ah, that is the exact same moon boot my mum had to use when she had a fractured ankle. Have fun with that..... do you find it awkward to walk in? Mum did and I tried it on and it felt like I was tipping over. :shock:


It is awkward to walk in, but not really much more than the cast was and it does help to have a shoe with a heel on the other foot to level it off. I find putting it on the worst bit...all the velcro straps (5 of them) get stuck to each other, you would need a degree in engineering to put it together! :shock: One of my 'friends' :roll: says she's sure Darth Vader wore a pair of these in Star Wars! :lol: Luke was here last night and his first comment was "Wow!"


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma -So glad your mum was ok in the end Daralene, it must be a worry, especially when you are not living close by. {{{hugs}}}
Agnes - I hope your eyes settle down soon. Glad you can still knit even if it's not shawls!
Caren - Seth is getting so grown up looking! A lovely boy and it's so nice that he obviously enjoys spending time with his Nana.
Poledra - Ryssa looks like a real wee bundle of fun!
Betty - I agree with whoever it was (craft strikes!) who said that you should take it easier on the housework. As my now infamous Gran would have said, "It'll all be the same in 100 years."

Just realised that this would have been my Gran's 114th birthday today....Happy Birthday Gran, wherever you are, I still miss you.


----------



## KateB

Happy Birthday to Pearlone!


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning everyone just been trying to catch up with what has been going on with everyone . Sure do get behind when you get busy had a quick read through and will go back to see if I have missed anything just wanted to say morning while it actually is still morning .

Firstly like to say happy birthday to Pearlone , seems like quite a few of us have birthdays this month &#127874;

Daralene I hope your mom is feeling a lot better this morning &#128144;

Agnes I hope your vision gets a lot better real soon 

Julie I will cross my fingers that all goes well with the oven and the lovely smell of bread &#127838;fills your home real soon . Glad that you are getting more and more settled 

Kathy I m glad you are getting longer trips , I surmise that's a good thing 

Sugar take care with that chesty cough and I hope you get rid of it and feel better soon 
Have a nice day everybody Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oldest man in Australia is making tiny sweaters for injured penguins.
> http://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/s480x480/10988537_10153164172263812_5459724870601073661_n.png?oh=3d7a056be88a4b60e270aecade0ef547&oe=555C1D73&__gda__=1431759754_c9312930e54bc111b2e169a8eeb1afa4


Isnt he amazing!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Good morning everyone just been trying to catch up with what has been going on with everyone . Sure do get behind when you get busy had a quick read through and will go back to see if I have missed anything just wanted to say morning while it actually is still morning .
> 
> Firstly like to say happy birthday to Pearlone , seems like quite a few of us have birthdays this month 🎂
> 
> Daralene I hope your mom is feeling a lot better this morning 💐
> 
> Agnes I hope your vision gets a lot better real soon
> 
> Julie I will cross my fingers that all goes well with the oven and the lovely smell of bread 🍞fills your home real soon . Glad that you are getting more and more settled
> 
> Kathy I m glad you are getting longer trips , I surmise that's a good thing
> 
> Sugar take care with that chesty cough and I hope you get rid of it and feel better soon
> Have a nice day everybody Sonja


I took a quick look at the oven- the smell was enough for me to close it quickly- it will be a gloves on job- don't like the smell of cooking meat- I am not strictly vegetarian- but I do have limits! As I said it will be a gloves on job- so I reckon on pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey Surrey. Nothing much planned for today, except picking up LM from school.

Going to try and finish the scarecrow for gs3 and then start knitting some little tops for LM2.

Julie, glad you are happy in your new home.

Healing vibes and hugs all round.


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, glad you got good news from your sisters. I can understand feeling frustrated that you are so far away from your mom when she's sick.


Ditto... from me too.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey. Nothing much planned for today, except picking up LM from school.
> 
> Going to try and finish the scarecrow for gs3 and then start knitting some little tops for LM2.
> 
> Julie, glad you are happy in your new home.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs all round.


Thanks Josephine!


----------



## Lurker 2

Happy Birthday to Pearlone!


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday to Pearlone!


Yay, another Birthday! Happy Birthday Pearlone.... have a great day.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I took a quick look at the oven- the smell was enough for me to close it quickly- it will be a gloves on job- don't like the smell of cooking meat- I am not strictly vegetarian- but I do have limits! As I said it will be a gloves on job- so I reckon on pancakes for breakfast.


Ugh! I dont envy you that job. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Ugh! I dont envy you that job. :shock:


Can't put it off for ever! but I boiled rather than baked my Kumara for tea!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> I took a quick look at the oven- the smell was enough for me to close it quickly- it will be a gloves on job- don't like the smell of cooking meat- I am not strictly vegetarian- but I do have limits! As I said it will be a gloves on job- so I reckon on pancakes for breakfast.


That's another job for the landlord ( or one of your helpers) to take care of. Getting down on your knees and inside the door with those fumes is not a good idea for you to do. Is it so horrible, that it may be time for a replacement with a self cleaning oven?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I try to read to the end of the posts, then post something. Then when I come back to KP, I just click on my posts at the top & it takes me to where I left off.
> I'm glad you had a nice birthday


Grannypeg, sometimes KTP or KP just does not come up and for no reason that I can see, so it probably isn't YOU at all. It has happened to me several times.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I heat it to nice and warm, not boiling for the bathroom. Part of the problem with the hot water is the kids have blocked access to the cupboard- I am hoping we can rectify that today!


Now that is a different issue! Hopefully they can get into the cupboard for you once they move things.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> I used borax tablets and had zero luck. I may purchase some borax in the laundry aisle at the grocery store and try it. Also may add a little sugar. We have real problems with roaches in our area. Yuck I hate those little insects. Have not been able to figure out any good use for them in the environment. YUCK, yuck, yuck.
> 
> Did go grocery shopping today. Took me two hours; we were out of everything. My grandson (who will be 18 tomorrow) and oldes granddaughter came over and brought all the groceries in for me. Just the shopping wore me out totally. I gave him $$ for his birthday present today as he will be working after school on his birthday and Friday his mom is taking him to the Human Body exhibit in Atlanta for the day. He doesn't know where they are going and I know he is just going to love it. He is dual enrolled as a high school senior and in the health sciences progam at the local technical college. Eventually wants to become a doctor but is currently working toward being an EMT. I'm so proud of him.


And a Happy Birthday to your DGS- does that make him an adult and able to drink etc now- it would over here. Therefore many 18yos go out to the pub, even if just for one drink on their birthday. (but of course for many it is more than one drink unfortunately)


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KateB said:


> It is awkward to walk in, but not really much more than the cast was and it does help to have a shoe with a heel on the other foot to level it off. I find putting it on the worst bit...all the velcro straps (5 of them) get stuck to each other, you would need a degree in engineering to put it together! :shock: One of my 'friends' :roll: says she's sure Darth Vader wore a pair of these in Star Wars! :lol: Luke was here last night and his first comment was "Wow!"


So glad you are getting used to the boot. Getting bones healed as adults is so different from kids-- I broke my arm at Christmas many years ago, had a student who broke his a couple weeks later-- he was out of the cast and all materials and I was still dealing with various equipment for another month or so. Hang in there.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Pearlone, happy birthday and many more!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't worry, dear! I am being very careful and slothful waiting for someone to help- I have embarked on plan 'b'! Ta'a has just turned up!


Being very careful, and NOT slothful. You really shouldn't be moving heavy items alone. I would be unlikely to do so even if David wasn't around.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> I took a quick look at the oven- the smell was enough for me to close it quickly- it will be a gloves on job- don't like the smell of cooking meat- I am not strictly vegetarian- but I do have limits! As I said it will be a gloves on job- so I reckon on pancakes for breakfast.


Ugh! Bad smells are so off-putting! Hope you get it cleaned so you can have bread-- that sounded so good along with the sweet potato. Glad you are getting settled and that Ringo is being such a good boy, as we would expect.


----------



## darowil

Grannypeg said:


> Thank you to everyone for the birthday wishes. It was a great day. My younger daughter and I have been kind of estranged fora bout two years and she called me last night and talked for an hour and a half. Wow - I never thought that was going to happen.
> 
> Dear hubby cooked stuffed pork with sherry sauce and all the trimmings and we had a half bottle of wine as well. I would say I am blessed.
> 
> the downside is that I don't know what I did, but I all of a sudden ralixed this afternoon that I was receiving any messages from the tea party forum. I am now trying to find where I left off so I can catch up again tomorrow. Getting older does have some drawbacks.


What a great birthday presnet for you- the best you could get I suspect.


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> Kate...Congratulations on getting the cast off and graduating to the boot. I guess a few more weeks of knitting would be in order so you don't have to walk a lot with that awkward boot.
> 
> Julie...So happy that things are coming along. I know you will be glad to get rid of those bugs, so I hope you will be able to get the borax soon. I am glad that Nasir's sons are still coming around to get things in order. Let them do the heavy work so that you won't hurt yourself. Enjoy loving on Ringo and know that you are rid of the previous agent and the narrow doorways of the other home. It will still take some doing, but your new home will come together soon.
> 
> Cashmeregma...So sorry to hear of Mom's experience and the fear you lived with while waiting to communicate with your sisters. I will pray for her as well as the rest of your family. These things impact everyone's lives.
> 
> Rookie...Sorry to hear of your SIL's decline in health. She is fortunate to have you close by.
> 
> Caren...So happy you had Seth to help you with laundry and lunch. He is certainly a huge blessing in your life. I know he was gathering up some of that grandma loving while he was there as well. Tell Jamie hello from us.
> 
> Poledra...Ryssa is adorable. Love the romp in the snow. We are starting to get snow this evening and the arctic air is on its way as well. We are to expect sub zero temperatures for the weekend. That does not keep me in. I have things to do and I do them. I am so happy that you are able to help Christoper and his GF and that you are regaining your craft room. It will be nice that they will have a house to themselves instead of other people trying to take advantage of the gift that you and Marla are giving them.
> 
> Matthew and I thought we were going to the church to help tonight, but didn't need to. Instead we went out to dinner. He wanted to eat pizza so we went to Bilbo's. He loves the pizza called Dragon's Feast. He gets the wheat crust. I am trying to finish my 6th sweater for charity so I knitted and Matthew drew while we waited for our food. Matthew does not leave home without something to draw. He is just like us with our knitting.


Please be careful in this bad weather. I keep you in my prayers so I won't worry so much about your safety. I admire you so much...you are such a giving person with boundless energy.
A big hello to Matthew and a virtual hug if that's easier for him to accept. Is he working on anything special? But I think anything he draws is special.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Have not yet tried it- will wait for the cooler part of the night! But the main thing is I am liking being here!


And that is so good that you are liking being there. How good that these young ones are still helong you out and that order seems to be coming out of the chaos. Chaos is inevitable when moving , but it doesn't make it easy to deal with. Part fo why moving house is high up on the list of stressors people face.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't worry, dear! I am being very careful and slothful waiting for someone to help- I have embarked on plan 'b'! Ta'a has just turned up!


Hope she can get some of the hard stuff done while she's there. I know how tempting it is to try to do things that are too much for us. But please wait for help with things that might cause you bodily harm.
Junek


----------



## darowil

kehinkle said:


> I finally got a longer load today, from Detroit to Belvidere, IL. When I got to the shipper, they sent me to Will Call. Lady there knew nothing about it. Two phone calls to the company and 40 minutes, was sent back to shipping and the guy tracked it down, only to find out someone had moved it and he didn't know where. Finally found out who moved it and he gave them a tongue lashing. No paperwork as it has been delivered to them wrongly. Don't know what they did with the paperwork that was originally on the boxes. Was just happy they found it and I got out of there. Easy trip and made it sooner than I had thought.
> 
> Caught up here and still need to do my email.
> 
> Daralene, highs and lows for you. Glad that mom is home and will see her cardiologist tomorrow. Glad you're increase will be retroactive. Good thoughts for your entire family.
> 
> Kate, happy you are out of cast. Boot will be history in no time.
> 
> Julie, take care to do things slow. Will be nice when you can start tempting us with your homemade bread again.
> 
> Agnes (hope I'm right), healing thoughts for your vision problems.
> 
> Loved the pics of Caren and Seth and the pizza. Also of the dogs. Ryssa is smaller than Lila. She's 8.6 pounds. Hates the cold and snow. But doesn't mind wearing clothes although trying to get her to wear boots was funny. Bought some disposable ones to try. She wouldn't walk, even in the house. Saw some that are supposed to be really great but for almost $40, think I will just wash off her paws and not keep her out too long.
> 
> Did get a couple more rows done on the knit shawl. Want to finish it, then the socks and other shawl before starting anything else.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all who need them. Happy birthday to the ones who have gotten a bit older.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: for the ADKD


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone.... We had a nice cooler day today about 23c. The last couple of days have been in the 30s and very humid. I think Darrowil is heading for (or it could have been today?) the 40s c... :shock: Stay cool Margaret.
> The next few days are hotting up again but not as high as Adelaide (thank goodness).
> 
> I managed to have a nice chat to Lurker (Julie) this afternoon on Skype.  Great to see you again and you do seem much more relaxed now.
> 
> I am still fighting (and winning) this chesty cough and the end of this cold.
> 
> Hugs to everyone.


'Only' about 37 (just under 100), similar tomorrow but 41 Saturday (105). The hopefully down to 34 Sunday- hope so as I will at the cricket watching India and Pakistan in a World Cup game. The World Cup begins on Saturday and runs for about 6 weeks I think it is. Games are spread between Australia and NZ.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone.... We had a nice cooler day today about 23c. The last couple of days have been in the 30s and very humid. I think Darrowil is heading for (or it could have been today?) the 40s c... :shock: Stay cool Margaret.
> The next few days are hotting up again but not as high as Adelaide (thank goodness).
> 
> I managed to have a nice chat to Lurker (Julie) this afternoon on Skype.  Great to see you again and you do seem much more relaxed now.
> 
> I am still fighting (and winning) this chesty cough and the end of this cold.
> 
> Hugs to everyone.


'Only' about 37 (just under 100), similar tomorrow (in about 2 minutes it will be today! I really should be in bed- in fact with this edit it has bought me to midnight so today it will around 37 and 41 tomorrow) but 41 Saturday (105). The hopefully down to 34 Sunday- hope so as I will at the cricket watching India and Pakistan in a World Cup game. The World Cup begins on Saturday and runs for about 6 weeks I think it is. Games are spread between Australia and NZ.
As it is now midnight the World Cup begins tomorrow.


----------



## jknappva

tami_ohio said:


> Plain borax also works for fleas! Sprinkle the carpet and furniture with it. Leave over night, vacuum up. May need to do it a couple of times.


That's right!! I didn't mention I'd used it for that, too, since Julie hadn't mentioned that particular problem.
How our two cats managed to get fleas we never could understand since they're strictly indoor cats!! We thought a resident probably walked their dog down our hallway and the fleas got in the hall carpet and made their way into our apartment. We sprinkled borax all around the carpet outside our door as a precaution.
Junek


----------



## darowil

Happy Birthday Pearlone. Hope you have a lovely day


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-324412-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

